# GUCCI Sales, Outlet, Web and Authentic Auction Deals Thread  No Chatting Please



## Beach Bum

This thread is for posting your authentic *GUCCI* finds. Post links and/or pictures of great *AUTHENTIC* deals and rare finds from GUCCI Boutiques, outlets, eBay, Bonanza, online consignment shops, etc.



You may *NOT* post links to or promote items you're selling.
If you're uncertain about authenticity - please post in the Authenticate This Gucci thread FIRST.
No commentary please, it will be deleted.
*Store/location info is required to be posted.

Happy hunting!


----------



## designermummy

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Gucci-Cutie-P...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GUCCI-BAG-WIT...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&Item=220165835664&Category=63852&_trksid=p3907.m29

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Tan-L...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-VINT-...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## beejerry

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-AUTH-GUCCI-...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## designermummy

http://cgi.ebay.com/100-Authentic-B...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/REAL-GUCCI-HAND...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/100-Authentic-B...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-Gucci-B...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Amazing-handb...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Gucci-clutch-...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## designermummy

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/100-Authentic...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/Gucci-Hobo-Blon...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/Gucci-Green-Hob...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## designermummy

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Gucci-Genuine...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Class...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-GUCCI-PURP...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## designermummy

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/100-Auth-brow...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## beejerry

http://cgi.ebay.com/GUCCI-BIBA-HOBO...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## designermummy

Vintage
http://cgi.ebay.com/Vntg-GUCCI-Mono...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Vinta...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Gucci...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Gucci...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## aphrodite_jie

I just know that I'm falling in love with Indys.

Somebody please give me a good and authentic deal of indy, please


----------



## love2shop_26

Only three left!

http://www.smartbargains.com/search...c%7c%7c%7c%7c%2f%2f%2f%2fHandbags%2f%2f%2f%2f


----------



## designermummy

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/BOXED-AUTHENT...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

No reserve


----------



## Korilynn

http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Gorgeous-G...ryZ45259QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Mxygxy999

Don't know if this is a deal:
http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...=6&cmCat=cat000000cat205700cat205900cat205909


----------



## designermummy

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NEW-AUTHENTIC...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Mxygxy999

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...029&itemId=prod11830006&suiteId=&cmCat=search


----------



## designermummy

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-GUCCI-UNISE...yZ155187QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/Black-Leather-M...oryZ2993QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/VTG-GUCCI-BELT-...ryZ45214QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
http://cgi.ebay.com/RARE-Vintage198...ryZ45215QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

There are so many fakes! And most of the ones listed as 'new' dont have enough photos!

The style with the big GG tends to be the mens faked belts!


----------



## beejerry

Black leather horsebit hobo, small size, used:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-GUCCI-Blac...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## designermummy

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/1950s-Vintage...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GUCCI-BAG_W0Q...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GUCCI-cream-b...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Not many authetic bargains out there!


----------



## designermummy

Vintage deals!

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Vintage-Authe...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/100-AUTHENTIC-V...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/VINTAGE-GUCCI-H...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENIC-GUCCI-...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/100-genuine-V...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/VINTAGE-AUTHE...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/RETRO-GUCCI-S...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Authentic-Vin...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/100-genuine-V...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-Gucci-H...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## beejerry

Pink Abbey hobo!

http://cgi.ebay.com/GUCCI-Authentic...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## caruava

These auctions are *noegirl's*, a very lovely member on the forum. 

Black Capri bag
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=110205825485&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=001

And yes there is an AUTHENTIC horsebit hobo on eBay! And in my favourite coloured trim as well...
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=110206177461&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=001


----------



## beejerry

Chocolate Guccissima Chain hobo! Go get it!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Gucci-Guccissim...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## beejerry

More chocolate Guccissima chain hobo, NEW too!

http://cgi.ebay.com/100-AUTHENTIC-B...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## beejerry

*A monogram horsebit Chain hobo!!!!!  Ending in 22 hours!!!!*

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-GUCCI...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Korilynn

Great deals on Wallets, and lots of Bags....Some are used though. 
http://www.bagborroworsteal.com/ui/welcome

up to 70% off sale.


----------



## ItalianFashion

Gucci duchessa mid heel sandal on sale and extra 25% off

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...0731cat6000734cat11000734cat7230765cat9660735


----------



## eliset

Korilynn said:


> Great deals on Wallets, and lots of Bags....Some are used though.
> http://www.bagborroworsteal.com/ui/welcome
> 
> up to 70% off sale.


 

Do this site sell authenyic bags?
Anyone know more about them?


----------



## biana83

Bag borrow or steal is mainly to borrow authentic handbags for periods of time.


----------



## Korilynn

They have an outlet,but I haven't ever bought from them. Like biana83 said, they lend out handbags,but I'm not sure exactly how that works. Some of the outlet bags are new or "gently used." I think it's worth taking a peek at....


----------



## Korilynn

http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/products/on_sale/(aff_view)/on_sale

Lots of used Gucci items...including a belt, a messenger bag, 2 horsebit hobos, and several other styles.


----------



## beejerry

Not cheap, but it's the real thing:
http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-Sp-Edition...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## urban_godiva

Please authenticate my ebay items I've found. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Gucci-wallet-ne...ryZ45259QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
http://cgi.ebay.com/LADIES-WALLET-1...oryZ3008QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Authentic-G...oryZ3008QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
http://cgi.ebay.com/New-in-box-Gucc...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
http://cgi.ebay.com/Brand-New-GUCCI...oryZ3008QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Gucci-Class...ryZ45263QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
http://cgi.ebay.com/BRAND-NEW-LADIE...ryZ45259QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
http://cgi.ebay.com/Gucci-Ladies-Wa...ryZ45259QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-NEW-G...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-New-G...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-GUCCI...oryZ3008QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Gucci-Women...ryZ45259QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
http://cgi.ebay.com/FABULOUS-Authen...ryZ45259QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-GUCCI-PURSE...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
http://cgi.ebay.com/Gucci-Keyring-B...ryZ45237QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150170554139
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300186383868
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200187915780
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140193294813

Thanks so much for your help, I have not had great experiences in the past trying to buy designer goods as they've all turned out to be fakes on ebay once I've had them authenticated.


----------



## queen.asli

urban_godiva said:


> Please authenticate my ebay items I've found.
> 
> Thanks so much for your help, I have not had great experiences in the past trying to buy designer goods as they've all turned out to be fakes on ebay once I've had them authenticated.



Please try in the tread --- Authenticate This Gucci ---


----------



## lmorte

hi everyone

I'm new to the thread and also a baby about gucci. i crave the gucci horsebit hobo and need to know about an auction on e-bay 330200857039.it is a buy it now for $133.00.someone please help!looks like i might have to pay full price at nordstrom.


----------



## lilmarcool

lmorte said:


> hi everyone
> 
> I'm new to the thread and also a baby about gucci. i crave the gucci horsebit hobo and need to know about an auction on e-bay 330200857039.it is a buy it now for $133.00.someone please help!looks like i might have to pay full price at nordstrom.


 
Wow-44 available???? I think this screams FAKE!!!


----------



## SoxFan777

Lmorte, here are two great deals on Gucci horsebit that may interest you... 

If you're not able to afford the Gucci Hobo right now, this is a smaller version that might interest you... it's better to start small than to spend $133 on a fake if you ask me!  
http://www.bagborroworsteal.com/ui/outlet/details?productId=6568

Here is the horsebit at about 30% off...
http://www.bagborroworsteal.com/ui/outlet/details?productId=5495

Of course, this is the part where you BUY on the website (their outlet) NOT the part where you "borrow".  I don't like borrowing... I'm too possessive and I take great care of my bags.    Good luck and happy shopping!


----------



## Korilynn

Chain Medium hobo! Better Go there Fast!

http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/new_arrivals/horsebit_hobo


----------



## clotheswhore

Korilynn said:


> They have an outlet,but I haven't ever bought from them. Like biana83 said, they lend out handbags,but I'm not sure exactly how that works. Some of the outlet bags are new or "gently used." I think it's worth taking a peek at....


 
I saw them featured on TV (Today Show, I think?) a while back so I'm pretty sure they're authentic.  I'm more worried about the condition of their "gently used" bags.  Seem like good deals though.  Anybody have any experience purchasing used bags from them?

Also, have any of you bought bags from Designer Import?   http://www.designersimports.com/index.asp  They claim 100% authenticity on their bags.  Are they reliable?


----------



## clotheswhore

clotheswhore said:


> Also, have any of you bought bags from Designer Import? http://www.designersimports.com/index.asp They claim 100% authenticity on their bags. Are they reliable?


 
Never mind on this question...I just did a search and apparently they sell fakes.


----------



## Korilynn

http://www.sabinesboutique.com/Gucci.html

15%off for a limited time! Positano, Indy, Look!!


----------



## sneezz

Korilynn said:


> Chain Medium hobo! Better Go there Fast!
> 
> http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/new_arrivals/horsebit_hobo



Got it!  Thanks!


----------



## Korilynn

sneezz said:


> Got it! Thanks!


 I'm glad a TPF girl got it!


----------



## beejerry

This large horsebit Chain hobo looks promising to me:
http://cgi.ebay.com/GUCCI-HORSEBIT-...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## eliset

beejerry said:


> This large horsebit Chain hobo looks promising to me:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/GUCCI-HORSEBIT-...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 

Does that mean you would go for it??-or would you ask for additional pics??

What is the new price for this bag and what is a reasonable price for this bag?


----------



## beejerry

eliset said:


> Does that mean you would go for it??-or would you ask for additional pics??
> 
> What is the new price for this bag and what is a reasonable price for this bag?



If I want this bag, yes, I will go for it.

I think the new price is $1250 (?), you can find out on Gucci.com. If you like this bag, reasonable price would be the max you'd pay for it... does that make sense?


----------



## eliset

beejerry said:


> If I want this bag, yes, I will go for it.
> 
> I think the new price is $1250 (?), you can find out on Gucci.com. If you like this bag, reasonable price would be the max you'd pay for it... does that make sense?


 

Thank you!
Still trying to figure out if I want my first Gucci bag to be this, the Pelmam or a large Boston bag. I like all of them, but they all sees difficult to find on e bay. I migth end up (as I very often do) with a purse bought in an ordinary shop.

With the price?-yes, it makes sense, only I have no idea what these bags normally sell for. i guess they go quite high as they are so rare


----------



## beejerry

A chocolate Guccissima Chain Hobo, medium size I think:
http://cgi.ebay.com/gucci-GUCCISSIM...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## sneezz

beejerry said:


> *A monogram horsebit Chain hobo!!!!!  Ending in 22 hours!!!!*
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-GUCCI-MEDIUM-BEIGE-EBONY-GG-FABRIC-HOBO_W0QQitemZ280185609410QQihZ018QQcategoryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



I'm so sad I didn't bid on this! But eh, I got it from annsfabulousfinds for $650 still not bad eh?


----------



## SoxFan777

I know these are not new but they're half off at Bluefly... I love these shoes!  Change the color to see if they have your size in other colors:

http://www.bluefly.com/pages/products/detail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=2039044221&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=525&ccsform=true


----------



## beejerry

A tan leather horsebit hobo, medium:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Gucci-Cognac-Br...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## thaidreams

That is a real good one!  What do you think of this link?
http://cgi.ebay.com/Gucci-Britt-Hob...hZ004QQcategoryZ63852QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem


----------



## beejerry

Silver Guccissima Princy Boston 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Gucci...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## bella girl1

on sale at Bergdorf Goodman for $626.00 and 

on sale for 819.00

Sorry Britt is not available


----------



## sneezz

Brown trim Gucci large Pelham I think?  It appears to be in very good condition.

http://www.2nd-handbag.com/other85.htm


----------



## tvvinkle

Gucci Signoria Large Hobo reg $1295 on sale for $517.90 at Saks


----------



## love2shop_26

^^I think this is actually sold out. you can't choose the quantity anymore.


----------



## ali w

Boston Grace bag in Ivory, appears to be in excellent condition:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...tem=250211139141&_trksid=p3984.cSELL.m315.lVI


----------



## beejerry

ali w said:


> Boston Grace bag in Ivory, appears to be in excellent condition:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...tem=250211139141&_trksid=p3984.cSELL.m315.lVI


 
Those pictures are too blurry to tell if it's real!


----------



## allybugz

Anyone looking for a messenger bag.... looks like a great deal....

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320213322218


----------



## Lovey

Authentic Jackie, HUNDREDS BELOW RETAIL!!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=320214520324&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=011

Someone make her an offer before I do!!!


----------



## Lovey

don't post your own auctions here.


----------



## SoxFan777

Maria...

Try diabro.com bluefly.com and 2nd-handbag.com... not sure if they have gucci hobos, but it's worth looking at their other great buys.  

I'm going to try the outlets at the end of the month.  what city do you live in?  I think the outlets are the best bet... I want to know with 100% confidance that my bag is real, and even if I'm 99% sure I got a real one, I'd always be worried if I bought it on ebay...

Good luck!


----------



## kathy_bear

.


----------



## beejerry

Authentic Horsebit Chain in Medium size, brown leather trim:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140206716671&ssPageName=MERC_VI_RSCC_Pr4_PcY_BIN_Stores_IT&refitem=140205280927&itemcount=4&refwidgetloc=active_view_item&usedrule1=StoreCatToStoreCat&refwidgettype=cross_promot_widget&_trksid=p284.m184&_trkparms=algo%3DDR%26its%3DS%252BI%252BSS%26itu%3DISS%252BUCI%252BSI%26otn%3D4

Grab it now!


----------



## beejerry

Hasler hobo:

http://cgi.ebay.com/GUCCI-Guccissim...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ItalianFashion

I think this may be real indy

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Leath...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## beejerry

Abbey Boston:

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-GUCCI-ABBE...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## beejerry

Gucci diaper bag!!!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...ndexURL=2&photoDisplayType=2#ebayphotohosting


----------



## beejerry

Gucci wallet...

http://cgi.ebay.com/Used-Pink-Gucci...oryZ3008QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## baybeesuga

beejerry said:


> Gucci diaper bag!!!!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...ndexURL=2&photoDisplayType=2#ebayphotohosting


 

gucci never made it in this color from what i remember. just the same color web handles but with a blue-ish print. also the leather bits were a different color. just my opinion since i have one of my own and was eyeing all the different prints of it when i purchased mine =)


----------



## gucci lover

Gucci Monogram GG plus messenger bag - No Reserve!  

http://cgi.ebay.com/GUCCI-BAG-MONOG...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## beejerry

baybeesuga said:


> gucci never made it in this color from what i remember. just the same color web handles but with a blue-ish print. also the leather bits were a different color. just my opinion since i have one of my own and was eyeing all the different prints of it when i purchased mine =)


 
The bag is authentic, look at the serial number! Not all styles are available in the States. There are so many Gucci we have never seen that are selling outside of the N. America.


----------



## emald37

baybeesuga said:


> gucci never made it in this color from what i remember. just the same color web handles but with a blue-ish print. also the leather bits were a different color. just my opinion since i have one of my own and was eyeing all the different prints of it when i purchased mine =)



This bag also looks good to me.  It did come in this color and was available last year.


----------



## gucci lover

*Gucci Jacquard Logo Canvas Hobo Messenger Bag*


there's only one left. Someone get itttttt!!! $429.99 - the beige one is sold out.
overstock.com  $1 shipping!!!  & maybe no tax???  good deal.


----------



## madein18

please delete this!

thank you!


----------



## gucci fan

http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/designer_accessories/gucci/purses/pelham
I know many of you love the pelham and Ann just got one.  Apparently it is a little worn, but at least you know it is authentic.


----------



## fashionjunkee

Question: are all  items from annfabulousfinds 100% authentic? how do you know?


----------



## aquarius4u

check this out.. from our fellow tpfer...i guess these are great deals !
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280200870994&_trksid=p3907.m32&_trkparms=tab%3DWatching


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...3956&_trksid=p3907.m32&_trkparms=tab=Watching


----------



## pursefreak29

read our rules before posting here!


----------



## queen.asli

*NEW large Gucci chain hobo* 

http://castira.com/index.php?page=s...facturer_id=0&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=34


----------



## beejerry

pursefreak29 said:


> xxxxxxxxxx




None of the bags listed has enough pictures to tell if they're real. How could you tell?


----------



## pursefreak29

read our rules!!!


----------



## love2shop_26

beejerry said:


> None of the bags listed has enough pictures to tell if they're real. How could you tell?



I was wondering the same thing. She posted another auction with only one picture posted.


----------



## beejerry

love2shop_26 said:


> I was wondering the same thing. She posted another auction with only one picture posted.


 
Very strange to me. Maybe she doesn't know there is a rule that no one can post/promote her own listings?


----------



## Korilynn

Gorgeous horsebit bag w/pink stripes! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220204458512


----------



## pursefreak29

beejerry said:


> Very strange to me. Maybe she doesn't know there is a rule that no one can post/promote her own listings?


 

No I didnt know....


----------



## Swanky

pursefreak29 said:


> No I didnt know....


 

actually, you should know. . . we had to remove your very first thread here due to soliciting.  Last warning, this includes your Mary Kay referral links BTW.


----------



## pursefreak29

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> actually, you should know. . . we had to remove your very first thread here due to soliciting. Last warning, this includes your Mary Kay referral links BTW.


 

Go to hell!!


----------



## GUCCI_COOCHIE

^^ Are you kidding me? You really need to grow up. Sofa king banned!


----------



## rothjess

OMG. did that person seriously think they were going to get away with that?  

To Swanky  thanks for all you do for us trying to keep this place in order.


----------



## lorenzo94580

wow...


----------



## love2shop_26

Ditto to what roth said... thanks to Swanky (and all the mods)!


----------



## mariawulff

Does this look right to anyone?? its for the Gucci chain horsebit


----------



## mariawulff

Sorry wrong thread


----------



## mariawulff

Hey Guys.. so i was wondering if anyone could help me find a medium gucci chain horsebit hobo.. I asked this a little while ago to, and you guys were so great in helping to find the bag, but i lost  the bid,   and now more then ever need to have a real chain horsebit. So if anyone knows finds any online that are authentic please post the link
thanks
Maria


----------



## gucci fan

Loved this one.  Great for summer.
http://cgi.ebay.com/GUCCI-Guccissim...photoQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262


----------



## gucci fan

mariawulff said:


> Hey Guys.. so i was wondering if anyone could help me find a medium gucci chain horsebit hobo.. I asked this a little while ago to, and you guys were so great in helping to find the bag, but i lost  the bid, and now more then ever need to have a real chain horsebit. So if anyone knows finds any online that are authentic please post the link
> thanks
> Maria


 
Sometimes Annsfabulousfinds.com has them and it is an authentic site.


----------



## queen.asli

* Dark Pink Medium Chain Hobo
*

http://castira.com/index.php?page=s...facturer_id=0&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=34


----------



## beejerry

Guccissima Horsebit Chain Hobo:

http://cgi.ebay.com/GUCCI-GUCCISSIM...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## beejerry

queen.asli said:


> * Dark Pink Medium Chain Hobo*
> 
> 
> http://castira.com/index.php?page=s...facturer_id=0&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=34


 
They've a cute green hasler pochette as well 

http://castira.com/index.php?option...&flypage=shop.flypage&product_id=60&Itemid=34


----------



## b3stbuy

please help me find a gucci positano  most ive seen on ebay are fake


----------



## louisvee

b3stbuy said:


> please help me find a gucci positano  most ive seen on ebay are fake


This looks real to me. It's on Ebay UK though.
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/AUTHENTIC-GUC...ZWD1VQQ_trksidZp1638.m118.l1247QQcmdZViewItem
eta:
Maybe you can have this double-checked at the other thread since I'm no expert in authenticating Gucci. But I have a Positano,,,and this one looks good :okay:


----------



## b3stbuy

louisvee said:


> This looks real to me. It's on Ebay UK though.
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/AUTHENTIC-GUC...ZWD1VQQ_trksidZp1638.m118.l1247QQcmdZViewItem
> eta:
> Maybe you can have this double-checked at the other thread since I'm no expert in authenticating Gucci. But I have a Positano,,,and this one looks good :okay:


hi louisvee...love it but was thinking more on the lines of a beige one with a white trimming? but i really appreciate you posting a link  uber thanks!


----------



## DesignerEmma

this little pochette is rather cute...
http://www.koodos.com/invt/39069?layout=productpage

koodos covers a range of designers handbags - prices are very good. some are only shipped to the uk though by looks of things.


----------



## skyqueen

Just received gorgeous Gucci boots from luxury@luxury-shops.com. Great customer service, beautiful condition and all authentic. They also carry Hermes, Chanel, LV, Fendi etc. They have an Ebay store, too


----------



## candice19

So I'm not a poster in the Gucci forums, but I'm posting this here because I love these forums so much. I came across the following "one of 50" limited bags on Craigslist - I have NO clue if it's real or not, I'm just posting it in case there is a super avid Gucci fan:

http://newyork.craigslist.org/mnh/clo/593989138.html

(Please let me know if it's fake, I'll remove the link then!)


----------



## skyqueen

candice19 said:


> So I'm not a poster in the Gucci forums, but I'm posting this here because I love these forums so much. I came across the following "one of 50" limited bags on Craigslist - I have NO clue if it's real or not, I'm just posting it in case there is a super avid Gucci fan:
> 
> http://newyork.craigslist.org/mnh/clo/593989138.html
> 
> (Please let me know if it's fake, I'll remove the link then!)


I have this bag and it's NOT rare. Comes in different colors and 2 sizes. I'm no expert but this bag does not look like mine. I believe it to be fake.


----------



## candice19

skyqueen said:


> I have this bag and it's NOT rare. Comes in different colors and 2 sizes. I'm no expert but this bag does not look like mine. I believe it to be fake.


LOL go figure.  Well, I tried to be helpful


----------



## ali w

_*Cute bag from a fabulous PF'er( sorry if already posted):*_

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...tem=250221096755&_trksid=p3984.cSELL.m315.lVI


----------



## beejerry

OM!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-GUCCI-brow...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ivydog

Heres a nice one. BIN $829.00

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-07-08-GUCCI...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## angelsandsome

I own one Gucci and like LV's and Chloes but here is a very nice Gucci that I'm sure is authentic and is a great buy and it's from a fellow TPFer:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...tem=250223070192&_trksid=p3984.cSELL.m315.lVI


----------



## KPCoppola

Super good steal on a pre-owned classic gucci!

http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/designer_accessories/gucci/purses/black_white_bardot


----------



## Poubelle

I recently purchased this vintage Gucci Ostrich bag off of E-Bay. Am hoping it is authentic!


----------



## queen.asli

Poubelle said:


> I recently purchased this vintage Gucci Ostrich bag off of E-Bay. Am hoping it is authentic!
> 
> View attachment 379446



try to ask in --- Authenticate This Gucci -  with some pic and the girls will help you


----------



## gucci lover

BlueFly.com has some really cute sunnies right now. I really like this one. It's only $150 and Bluefly has a coupon code for $30 off w/$150 purchase  i wish i knew how these would look on me, i hate ordering things i don't know much about. But these are soo cute!!! and im really picky about how i look with my sunglasses, so there's no point for me to order these w/out trying them on. Someone grab it!! They have alot of styles in that price range right now.


----------



## DesignerEmma

koodos gucci sale now on..selling out fast though!

http://www.koodos.com/ (private sales area)

i'm not sure on shipping to the states but they are good to europe. 

enjoy


----------



## Alize

Here is a nice Duchessa Boston in Brown, Cheper than Outlets. This is a TPFer.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380004236511&SegalID=380002285874


----------



## KPCoppola

Designer resale site-  has good stuff- this bag is too much $$$ for me!

http://www.designerexposure.com/product/25974/


----------



## deekai

Here's a nice Boston Duchessa in brown, Good Price!  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380008853691&SegalID=180225769592


----------



## ial0707

I think this is a real Gucci Guccissima large hobo...

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Gucci...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## gucci lover

^^wow!  great price if it is authentic


----------



## mssmelanie

This used eclipse looks ok to me

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Gucci-Signa...tcZphotoQQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Charmed05

Just trying to keep this thread afloat.


----------



## gucci lover

BlueFly has this on sale for $522.00 Someone please grab it. Also check for any additional discounts that could apply!!! http://www.bluefly.com/pages/produc...Ns=Popularity|0||Product+Code|1&Nu=Product+ID







Darn!! the brown is no longer available but keep checking!!


----------



## gucci lover

There are a ton of classic gg beige canvas on sale right now on BlueFly!!  I have never seen so many go on sale on BF before.  Some items are an additional 10% off!!!!! im in shock!!


----------



## Charmed05

Someone got it! wish it had been me. 
I couldn't believe they had all those bags up.....but, none available!


----------



## sormuimui

Does anyone know where I can get an AUTHENTIC belt bag for a good deal? There's tons on ebay but I assume 99% of them are fake.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## caruava

Just got this email, not really sure if this is classified as a web deal but here it is for the Aussie ladies. There isn't a great range online, and yes they sell authentic stuff, they're an established store in Melbourne.

*GUCCI BAG SALE
*
All bags $500

Starts Thursday 27 March.

1 week only



Check out a selection of bags on our website www.ninanet.com.au



35 Smith St, Fitzroy

ph: 03 9417 0792​


----------



## gucci lover

I know, there were a bunch of them.  Don't worry, the may/june sale is right around the corner!



Charmed05 said:


> Someone got it! wish it had been me.
> I couldn't believe they had all those bags up.....but, none available!


----------



## [coco]

thanks *Kav* !!!


----------



## ItalianFashion

For all you pink fans This is a very Cute LE PINK ABBEY Hawaii Exclusive new never used starting bid 495.00. I believe it retailed for 1,000.  I believe only 1,000 were made.   I have one and adore it .  My favorite Gucci Bag so far. Here is article about it.  http://starbulletin.com/2005/04/21/features/stuffs.html

http://cgi.ebay.com/100-AUTHENTIC-B...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ijmoran

While procrastinating my chores and while drinking my morning tea and fantasizing about having a little dog:  I found the following on ebay for those who wish to indulge their pets. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-SIGNATURE-G...ryZ66770QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/GUCCI-DOG-HOODI...ryZ46298QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## winkwinx

gucci lover said:


> BlueFly has this on sale for $522.00 Someone please grab it. Also check for any additional discounts that could apply!!! http://www.bluefly.com/pages/produc...Ns=Popularity|0||Product+Code|1&Nu=Product+ID
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darn!! the brown is no longer available but keep checking!!


 
no longer available


----------



## KPCoppola

Resale shop near me has this....

http://www.turnaboutshoppe.com/stor...&Product_Code=12910-00255&Category_Code=OD-HB


----------



## beejerry

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-GUCCI-CHAIN...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ijmoran

For those who want to spoil their dog, I found the following on ebay... I'm so ready to be a dog parent!  
http://cgi.ebay.com/GUCCI-DOG-GREEN...ryZ46298QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## beejerry

Bamboo ring hobo:

http://cgi.ebay.com/GUCCI-HANDBAG-M...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## sneezz

Medium Joy 

http://www.interesthing.com/other146.htm


----------



## Charmed05

Pop Hobo with web strap

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=270225858686&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=017


----------



## beejerry

Gucci positano medium with cream leather trim and red scarf:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-GUCCI...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## beejerry

Grace hobo with blue/white strap:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Gucci-Grace-Hob...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## mzleah

great find on the grace hobo *bee*! I love that hobo and color combo but the price is just a lil steep for me. :cry:


----------



## beejerry

mzleah said:


> great find on the grace hobo *bee*! I love that hobo and color combo but the price is just a lil steep for me. :cry:


 
Was it you? I remember a tPFer was looking for one? Or you've fallen in love with another Gucci?


----------



## Alize

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380016177479&SegalID=380014428979 Here is an amazing deal on a croc wallet w/bamboo clasp


----------



## mzleah

beejerry said:


> Was it you? I remember a tPFer was looking for one? Or you've fallen in love with another Gucci?


 
I remember who you're talking about but just can't remember the name right now.   I still love it and would get it if only it was cheaper.  But you're right, I'm totally obsessed with the horsebit clutch right now! I'm gonna need your help with that *bee*!!!


----------



## Charmed05

large black chain hobo
http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Gucci-Larg...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## shorty0527

Charmed05 said:


> large black chain hobo
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Gucci-Larg...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
^ heeyyyyy this is me! thanks! i didn't want to post it here myself i know thats not what this thread is for. hehee so thank you!!!


----------



## Charmed05

Bluefly has large pink Joy Boston Bag for $600. I have it in my shopping bag if anyone wants it.
http://www.bluefly.com/pages/products/detail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=2086095241&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=2056196519


----------



## Mxygxy999

Gucci Britt Hobo in sand guccissima leather
http://www.jillsconsignment.com/online_boutique/handbag_frame.htm


----------



## lindacris

acshih said:


> Gucci Britt Hobo in sand guccissima leather
> http://www.jillsconsignment.com/online_boutique/handbag_frame.htm


 
I loved it when I saw it yesterday.  I wish I had bought it as it is sold.


----------



## sparky6

^That is very cute

 Do you know how much it was ?


----------



## lindacris

No but I remember that when I saw it I thought it was a good deal.


----------



## emald37

Pink Jolicoeur Messenger bag: Love this color!

http://cgi.ebay.com/GUCCI-Jolicoeur...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## b00mbaka

Has anyone seen any deals on beltbags?


----------



## Charmed05

b00mbaka said:


> Has anyone seen any deals on beltbags?


 
if this one's authentic it's a good price for "new" condition:

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Authentic-G...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## queen.asli

Charmed05 said:


> if this one's authentic it's a good price for "new" condition:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Authentic-Gucci-Monogram-Waist-Pouch-Belt-Bag_W0QQitemZ140234137013QQihZ004QQcategoryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem




But to me it don´t look right


----------



## Charmed05

queen.asli said:


> But to me it don´t look right


 

Thanks *Queen, *I was thinking about it also, but of course not before asking in the authentication thread.


----------



## queen.asli

Charmed05 said:


> Thanks *Queen, *I was thinking about it also, but of course not before asking in the authentication thread.


----------



## b00mbaka

Thanks for the effort! Any other beltbag deals?

Sorry, I have no idea what to look for in authentic beltbags. That's why I'm asking for your help or else I would flood the authenticate thread with every beltbag between $100-$250 on ebay. LOL!


----------



## Charmed05

Gucci sale is coming up, I bet some of the beltbags will be on sale. But, hey post some in the authentication thread, the ladies there are really helpful. That's how I got most of my deals.


----------



## oosoolorie

Can someone please help me find some gucci wallets with a decent price? Thanks alot.


----------



## sneezz

^check bluefly.com!  n then check the deals n steals section for a discount code..


----------



## b00mbaka

Gucci Britt's
Large Tote $910
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/ca...736cat15120804

Medium Tote $765
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/ca...736cat15120804


----------



## indi3r4

the medium tote is gone


----------



## b00mbaka

Keep checking! Sometimes people hold it in checkout while they think then let it go


----------



## gucci lover

Yes, call your local Neimans *indi3r4*!  Try to have them locate one for you.  It's such a steal!!!


----------



## Charmed05

b00mbaka said:


> Has anyone seen any deals on beltbags?


 

I'm looking, also. Check this thread out:

http://forum.purseblog.com/gucci/gucci-pre-sale-luggage-list-298151.html


----------



## gucci lover

gucci pelham w/cream trim - current bid $700 on Ebay
click on pic for link - please ******************


----------



## ivydog

Classy lizard evening bag, great seller  http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Gucci...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## beejerry

Gucci Pelham w/ brown leather trim:

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-GUCCI...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## kar126

beejerry said:


> Gucci Pelham w/ brown leather trim:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-GUCCI-PELHAM-BEIGE-BROWN-MEDIUM-SHOULDER-BAG_W0QQitemZ140235176610QQihZ004QQcategoryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



oh no I am so tempted..... must resist temptation.... it's a nice and really good condition pelham... also in the brown trim... it's my 2nd choice next to the chocolate guccissima...  which I would totally settle for this price.......


----------



## Mxygxy999

Found at a local consignment store in Los Angeles:

Gucci Tote similar to this one, post 24:
http://forum.purseblog.com/gucci-reference-library/pics-only-show-us-your-gucci-totes-56795-2.html
Except it is with the red/green strap.

I believe it is $375.  Store is called Roma Plaza, 18210 E. Gale Ave, City of Industry, Ca. 91748, phone No: 213-675-9020.  Owner's name is Sadako.


----------



## kar126

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380031515191

Gucci Floral Wave Hobo, on ebay buy it now for $359. Verified authenticity by Castira.com... good alternative for those who missed out on the monogram canvas wave hobo on sale


----------



## beejerry

Gucci horsebit clutch with green leather trim and green/white/green web:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Green-GUCCI-hor...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## beejerry

Navy blue Gucci script fabric Abbey:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-GUCCI-Sign...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## sneezz

beejerry said:


> Gucci Pelham w/ brown leather trim:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-GUCCI-PELHAM-BEIGE-BROWN-MEDIUM-SHOULDER-BAG_W0QQitemZ140235176610QQihZ004QQcategoryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Omg!  If this was the small one mistakened for the medium....I'll cry.ush:


----------



## sneezz

Bluefly has the new d ring shoulder bag..$600 hurry!

http://www.bluefly.com/pages/products/detail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=2089417703&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=2063850123&N=2037487273+4294967101&Ne=500000&Ns=Popularity%7c0%7c%7cProduct%2bCode%7c1&#925;=Product+ID

and the tote is also available! (in medium and large).


----------



## ItalianFashion

Gucci grease shoes

http://www.bluefly.com/pages/produc...ID&Ntk=all&Ntt=Gucci&Ntx=mode+matchallpartial


----------



## ItalianFashion

Does Bluefly buy end of season from SAKs?  Saks is the only one that carried the Gucci black suede grease Gucci stores never did.


----------



## kar126

Joy Boston with the black canvas and metallic brown trim on bluefly







http://www.bluefly.com/pages/produc...ID&Ntk=all&Ntt=Gucci&Ntx=mode+matchallpartial


----------



## luxurylovergirl

you may not post your own auctions here~


----------



## Gucci_Baby

New Gucci Abbey Bag in Gunmetal Trim

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=270245162327&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=017


----------



## queen.asli

*cipriano* here is the link for the *Brown Large Chain Hobo*

http://www.castira.com/index.php?pa...facturer_id=0&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=34

the seller is a lovely member of this forum


----------



## beejerry

Guccissima Princy hobo large in black:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-1750-GUCCI...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## CaliforniaGal

Bumping this up .. it would be great to stick this to the top ..


----------



## beejerry

Black Abbey shoulder bag, used:

http://cgi.ebay.com/750-GUCCI-ABBEY...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## beejerry

A stunning Guccissima Indy!

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-3450-GUCCI-...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## beejerry

Medium Chain hobo:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Gucci-chain-med...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## beejerry

Gucci satchel in tan color:
http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-GUCCI...VQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1638Q2em118Q2el1247


----------



## beejerry

Gucci vintage in mini G and tan leather combo:

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-VINTA...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## beejerry

Gucci chain hobo medium in tan leather:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Gucci-chain-aut...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## caruava

Was authenticating in the Authenticate This thread and came across a whole heap of authentic listings by *beejerry*!!! All in my favourite colour as well.... cream leather trim. if only I had the money *B*... 

http://cgi.ebay.com/GUCCI-Abbey-San...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
(check seller's other listings as well)


----------



## b3stbuy

wahhh *kavnadoo* and *beejerry* kindly be on the lookout for a positano with white trimming please and thank you!  i would really love for that to be my first gucci...or the medium or large horsebit hobo would do...thank you! i will keep posting on the authenticate this gucci thread though


----------



## beejerry

Shearling Jolicoeur tote:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-GUCCI-blac...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## beejerry

Small pochetter in lavendar monogram fabric:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Gucci...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## beejerry

A vintage:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ESTATE-FIND-AUT...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## gucci lover

med abbey hobo starting bid $99

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-GUCCI...hash=item230266766506&_trksid=p3286.m14.l1318


----------



## xoxomandylyn

http://cgi.ebay.com/Gucci-Princy-Ha...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Super Cute Bag. Starting @ 650


----------



## beejerry

http://cgi.ebay.com/100-Authentic-G...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## beejerry

Used pink monogram Jolicoeur tote, medium size:
http://cgi.ebay.com/100-Authentic-G...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## beejerry

Duchessa hobo:
http://cgi.ebay.com/GUCCI-DUCHESSA-...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## beejerry

Not in very good condition, but you can own a piece of history for $200!

http://cgi.ebay.com/VINTAGE-GUCCI-G...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## sneezz

Medium chain horsebit hobo in chocolate Guccisma: $995

http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/content/view/full/11473


----------



## sneezz

^Now it's $895.50


----------



## sneezz

Large black leather D-ring hobo:

http://www.bluefly.com/pages/products/detail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=2087348161&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=2037487289&N=2037487273+4294967101&Ne=500000&Ns=Popularity%7c0%7c%7cProduct%2bCode%7c1&#925;=Product+ID


----------



## gucci lover

pink leather gucci bamboo ring hobo - such a steal  current bid $5.50, some broken hearted ex boyfriend is selling this

http://cgi.ebay.com/GUCCI-PINK-LEATHER-GOLD-BAMBOO-HOBO-BAG-PURSE-TOTE_W0QQitemZ290248383450QQihZ019QQcategoryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## gucci lover

gucci jolicoeur tote w/pink, red, and white trim - starting bid $129

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-AUTH-GUCCI-LARGE-TOTE-HANDBAG-WHITE-RED-PINK_W0QQitemZ170244832026QQihZ007QQcategoryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## sneezz

$517.90!!   Large signoria hobo in dark red

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...1408474399545537&bmUID=1217475725563&ev19=1:1


----------



## sneezz

Aviatrix medium boston: not super cheap but not bad either. $1320

http://www.orangeme.com/bags_gucci_aviatrix.htm


----------



## sneezz

The new pelham tote in black!

http://www.bluefly.com/Gucci-black-GG-canvas-Pelham-tote/cat20428/301110101/detail.fly

Chocolate Guccisma hyseria top handle!

http://www.bluefly.com/Gucci-chocolate-guccissima-leather-Hysteria-large-tote/cat20428/301308401/detail.fly


----------



## vlore

*'08 Black Sabrina bag (large)* starting bid $599
http://cgi.ebay.com/08-Authentic-Gu...63852QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262


----------



## sneezz

Bluefly had the d gold hobo in black guccisma, medium and I was soooo tempted to get it (great price!) but I've decided I want the chocolate brown instead.


----------



## sneezz

Tapestry hysteria! 







http://www.bluefly.com/Gucci-off-wh...-top-handle-bag/cat20428/301096101/detail.fly


----------



## sneezz

Not sure if this is a deal or not but I think this bag is HTF? only 1 left!

Abbey script navy logo canvas satchel:

http://www.smartbargains.com/go.sb?...atid=316&prodid=1111491430&t=Search...prod.21


----------



## gucci lover

new britt hobo w/white trim BIN $275 - remember to ******************

http://cgi.ebay.com/Gucci-New-Britt-Medium-Hobo-Bag-white-trim_W0QQitemZ320299202857QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item320299202857&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## gucci lover

gucci  NY boston bag BIN $955 [past auctions went up to $1500] - ******************

http://cgi.ebay.com/LIMITED-EDITION-NY-EXCLUSIVE-GUCCI-LOVES-NY-BAG-HANDBAG_W0QQitemZ250294461384QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item250294461384&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## smvida

this seller has some great vintage gucci!

http://myworld.ebay.com/packrat-auctions/


----------



## gucci lover

Kris Jenner's black canvas large horsebit hobo - current bid $15.50 w/9 days left
[she's the wife of olympic gold medalist Bruce Jenner and mom to the Kardashian girls] 
she also has the leather bamboo ring hobo w/web strap up for auction as well

http://cgi.ebay.com/Kris-Jenners-Gucci-Black-Tote-Bag-w-Leather-Handle_W0QQitemZ190252929243QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item190252929243&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14


----------



## SummerGal

I guess I should have posted this here.

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-Silve...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## gucci lover

black d-ring hobo [smaller size] current bid $52 - reserve set at $300
remember to always ******************!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Black-Gucci-purse_W0QQitemZ170265088692QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item170265088692&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## gucci lover

black blondie flap - ****************** 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230294108954&ru=http%3A%2F%2Fshop.ebay.com%3A80%2F%3F_from%3DR40%26_trksid%3Dm38.l1313%26_nkw%3D230294108954%26_sacat%3DSee-All-Categories%26_fvi%3D1


----------



## sneezz

for those of you who love purple guccisma bluefly has an abbey tote for $920
 right now.....strange that the color description says gold though


----------



## Adore

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Gucci...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Sooooo many people posting about looking for authentic horsebit hobos in the Authenticate This thread.... this one is authentic and this is a STEAL.


----------



## sendmeonacruise

^AHHH! So sad it's gone


----------



## gucci lover

gucci ivory britt boston $400 OBO - always ****************** but this looks good 

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/norish2000/items/Gucci_ivory_Britt_leather_boston_bag_satchel_purse


----------



## beejerry

A very rare vintage:

http://cgi.ebay.com/RARE-VINTAGE-MI...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## mariabdc

Gorgeous Gucci from lovely tPFer

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250307002493&ssPageName=STRK%3AMESELX%3AIT


----------



## Loquita

Britt Hobo Shoulder Bag, Cream Ivory, Brand New!
$85 starting bid, $900 BIN -- Live.com 30% cashback, free shipping:

http://cgi.ebay.com/GUCCI-Britt-Hob...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Sold by a lovely TPFer!


----------



## peppers90

*Fashionphile*.com has some nice deals also; they are known to sell authentic.


----------



## ItalianFashion

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=110298007290

Cute GG gucci flats!


----------



## Charmed05

ItalianFashion said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=110298007290
> 
> Cute GG gucci flats!


 
Those are cute, unfortunately not my size.


----------



## gucci lover

D-ring Large tote in black canvas BIN $499 or Best Offer. Ladies I think Live.com is running the promotion of 30% off on BIN auctions 

http://cgi.ebay.com/100-Authentic-G...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## gucci lover

Peggy hobo & wallet w/cream trim BIN $700 - after 30% live.com search you pay $490 
FREE SHIPPING too!





http://cgi.ebay.com/Gucci-Drawstring-Purse-w-cream-trim-signature-GG-fabric_W0QQitemZ320308709172QQihZ011QQcategoryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## sendmeonacruise

^ droool.


----------



## sneezz

Horsbit shoulder bag? $499 BIN

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-GUCCI-TAN-BROWN-HORSEBIT-HOBO-W-TAGS-RECEIPT_W0QQitemZ290267013001QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item290267013001&_trkparms=72%3A1205|39%3A1|66%3A2|65%3A12|240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

White trim D gold large hobo $640 BIN

http://cgi.ebay.com/100-Authentic-Gucci-D-Gold-Large-Hobo-New_W0QQitemZ190259769205QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item190259769205&_trkparms=72%3A1205|39%3A1|66%3A2|65%3A12|240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Both look good to me, but of course ******************!


----------



## dirtysanch

sneezz said:


> Horsbit shoulder bag? $499 BIN
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-GUCCI-TAN-BROWN-HORSEBIT-HOBO-W-TAGS-RECEIPT_W0QQitemZ290267013001QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item290267013001&_trkparms=72%3A1205|39%3A1|66%3A2|65%3A12|240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14



thats a real nice bag. defo buy it!


----------



## [coco]

*GL*.... why do you do this to me!!! I can't access live.com in australia!!!


----------



## ItalianFashion

http://cgi.ebay.com/Gucci-340-dark-blue-patent-flats-sandals-size-6-5-NEW_W0QQitemZ290269148963QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item290269148963&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Gucci Blue GG patent flats 149.00  size6.5


----------



## ivydog

Here is a beautiful snakeskin vintage Gucci. Seller a tpfer also some other exotic Gucci finds
http://cgi.ebay.com/Gucci-Two-Tone-Gray-Eel-Skin-Vintage-Sm-Shoulder-Bag_W0QQitemZ180299017589QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item180299017589&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318


----------



## ItalianFashion

http://cgi.ebay.com/WOMENS-GUCCI-SHOES-BLACK-US-7_W0QQitemZ170276740004QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item170276740004&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


Gucci Flats Black GG logo size 7 Cute 69.99


----------



## chica1

Has anyone purchased anything at the Rue la la sale?  I think I'm going to pass.  I don't see anything that I'm interested in.


----------



## beejerry

WOW! But not the type of leather I'm interested in:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-GUCCI...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## ItalianFashion

Gucci pelham brown smooth leather new! $879.00 Use live discount for 200.00 off.  Cannot beat this price!

http://cgi.ebay.com/GUCCI-CHOCOLATE-PELHAM-MEDIUM-SHOULDER-BAG_W0QQitemZ130272866661QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item130272866661&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## NJ Hunnie

ItalianFashion said:


> Gucci pelham brown smooth leather new! $879.00 Use live discount for 200.00 off. Cannot beat this price!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/GUCCI-CHOCOLATE...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


 
How does the live discount work?  I don't see the discount when I use the buy it now option.


----------



## ItalianFashion

works only if you are in us. go to live.com 

search wii
click on the icon that says cashback beside the ebay link up top
you will then be in ebay.  You have 60 minutes to make your purchase
Click buy it now and it will tell you the amount of discount you will get
Some sellers who use different checkout systems than ebay do not qualify. 
It will tell you this after you hit buy it now so you know before you buy.
After you hit buy it now you will get a message from ebay in a few minutes saying you have cashback
click this email and then set up a live account and cashback account
add your paypal address to your live account and choose payapl as the way you want to receive a refund
Your item will appear in your cashback in a few days with a ticker counting down the days from 60
When your money is available after 60 days click to initiate transfer and it will be in paypal with a few days
Then withdraw the money from paypal to your bank account or spend it on ebay


----------



## ItalianFashion

http://cgi.ebay.com/Gucci-Womens-Pelham-Sandals-Heels-37_W0QQitemZ280290606799QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item280290606799&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318

Pelham heels 37 $200.00 or best offer


----------



## gucci lover

Here's the D-ring continental wallet w/gold trim for those who have been looking for one - def not sale price....

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-AUTH-GUCCI-CONTINENTAL-MONOGRAM-WALLET-W-GOLD-TRIM_W0QQitemZ150313595063QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item150313595063&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A570%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## ItalianFashion

http://cgi.ebay.com/all-new-GUCCI-BLACK-LEATHER-large-PRINCY-tote-stunning_W0QQitemZ330291728189QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item330291728189&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


Gucci Princy like Ghall's Good price after live discount.  Wait for pics so it can be authenticated.


----------



## ItalianFashion

New Leather Pelham $ 750.00 buy it now! Brown


----------



## ItalianFashion

aviatrix 539.00 buy it now

http://cgi.ebay.com/Gucci-Aviatrix-1890-medium-Boston-handbag-New-auth_W0QQitemZ300278558125QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item300278558125&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## ItalianFashion

New Leather Pelham was $ 750.00 buy it now  some crazy just bid the starting price of 749.00 so no one can get the discount. I cannot believe that for  $1 difference!


http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-1750-GUCCI-...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## gucci lover

^^omg such great deals.  i have a feeling these great bags are from all the great sales from this past week :cry:  

Ok so wait, that pelham did have a BIN and if someone bids on it, the BIN goes away?


----------



## ItalianFashion

gucci lover said:


> ^^omg such great deals. i have a feeling these great bags are from all the great sales from this past week :cry:
> 
> Ok so wait, that pelham did have a BIN and if someone bids on it, the BIN goes away?


 

yep lots of good deals on ebay with the sale items.  Yep if you have a buy it now and starting bid the BIN goes away if the auction price is close to the buy it now price.  So because this new ebayer did not buy it now to save 1 whole dollar people will lose out on live discount .


----------



## gucci lover

^^Oh wow, I did not know that!  Thanks *IF*   that pelham is gorgeous


----------



## ItalianFashion

babouska
http://cgi.ebay.com/08-Gucci-Babouska-Tote-Handbag-Shoulder-Charm-Bag_W0QQitemZ330292071541QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item330292071541&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## krazy4bags

IF - wow you found TONS of good deals!!!! Those are incredible prices!! thanks for sharing them. Too bad I'm kinda in the "saving phase" *sigh*....


----------



## KPCoppola

Wicked good steal

http://www.jomashop.com/gucci-new-britt-169998-bk.html


----------



## gucci lover

Large Chain hobo in beige canvas with cream trim...  NO RESERVE!

http://cgi.ebay.com/100-Authentic-NEW-Gucci-Large-Chain-Hobo-MSRP-1350_W0QQitemZ230322994493QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item230322994493&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A1%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50


----------



## gucci lover

good price on a classic wristlet

http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-GUCCI-Signature-GG-Charm-Wristlet-Bag-Mint-450_W0QQitemZ220355632557QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item220355632557&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A1%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50


----------



## beejerry

Pink Gucci!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Gucci-Pink...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50


----------



## oahctrec

I don't know if anyone has posted this yet, if so sorry. But this seems like a good deal... Tom Ford Dragon:

http://store.fashionphile.com/Items...m Ford Jeweled DRAGON Alligator Hand Bag AUTH


----------



## fashion3388

Beautiful clutch...love the bows on the sides!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-100-AUTH-si...14&_trkparms=72:1205|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## ghall

always get the experts to authenticate these first... but here are some chain hobos... i know lots of people still love this bag... i just got one and LOVE it!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Gucci-Black-Leather-Horsebit-Hobo-Shoulder-Bag-Purse_W0QQitemZ370160627840QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item370160627840&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A0%7C293%3A2%7C294%3A50

http://cgi.ebay.com/Gucci-Cognac-La...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:3|294:50

http://cgi.ebay.com/Black-Gucci-Cha...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50


----------



## ghall

gucci lover said:


> Large Chain hobo in beige canvas with cream trim...  NO RESERVE!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/100-Authentic-NEW-Gucci-Large-Chain-Hobo-MSRP-1350_W0QQitemZ230322994493QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item230322994493&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A1%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50


Hey Gucci Lover! this ISN"T the one i got! but good lookin' out for all the Gucci Girls!


----------



## ghall

here are some pelhams.. I love the classics

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-GUCCI-HANDBAG-PELHAM-BAG-GG-LOGO-WHT-HANDLES_W0QQitemZ270344751130QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item270344751130&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A1%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50

http://cgi.ebay.com/Gucci-162900-Pe...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## gucci lover

ghall said:


> Hey Gucci Lover! this ISN"T the one i got! but good lookin' out for all the Gucci Girls!


 
Girl, that 2nd listing you posted is a STEAL!  I hope someone here snatches it up.  I thought that might have been the bag you got... but i'm glad you ended up with a good deal


----------



## beejerry

ghall said:


> here are some pelhams.. I love the classics
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-GUCCI-HANDBAG-PELHAM-BAG-GG-LOGO-WHT-HANDLES_W0QQitemZ270344751130QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item270344751130&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A1%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Gucci-162900-Pelham-Shoulder-Bag-Chocolate_W0QQitemZ330307516996QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item330307516996&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A1%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50



The second one is Fucci! Don't touch it!


----------



## Adore

gucci lover said:


> Large Chain hobo in beige canvas with cream trim...  NO RESERVE!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/100-Authentic-NEW-Gucci-Large-Chain-Hobo-MSRP-1350_W0QQitemZ230322994493QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item230322994493&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A1%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50



wow, that ended for an incredible price!


----------



## ghall

http://cgi.ebay.com/Gucci-Chain-Lar...61042964QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags


----------



## inaliel

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-and-new-Gucci-Chain-Bag-Large_W0QQitemZ190289476433QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item190289476433&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A1%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50

this looks like the one jessica simpson carried? i think i may have to bid on this.


----------



## ghall

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-GUCCI-LRG-CARAMEL-BR-HORSEBIT-HOBO-HANDBAG-1695_W0QQitemZ170309920878QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item170309920878&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1730%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A1%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50


----------



## daani!

chica1 said:


> Has anyone purchased anything at the Rue la la sale? I think I'm going to pass. I don't see anything that I'm interested in.


 

*I havn't yet, but I will as soon as I see something I like. I missed the Prada boutique that just passed!!
*


*~LOVE~
*


----------



## ijmoran

Is this thread still an active thread?  Haven't seen any posts here in a while?


----------



## angelsandsome

Here's a fabulous deal on an authentic Gucci from a lovely pfer
http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=25042800073


----------



## Adore

This is a deal, even though it has a little pen mark on the inside, the price is so low right now at under 10 hours left:
http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-GUCCI...ptZUSQ5fCSAQ5fWHQ5fHandbagsQQsalenotsupported


----------



## Beach Bum

great deal from a GREAT Pfer
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&salenotsupported=true&item=200361478138


----------



## xoxomandylyn

Just a heads up, there's a multicolor boston on bonanzle.com listed at $305... I tried to buy it for the $305 and I got a message from the seller saying they rejected my "offer."  Not really sure what is up with that but don't bother trying to buy it for the $305.  It's also listed for $749.


----------



## Beach Bum

GUCCI SALES, Outlet deals Thread.....NO CHATTER!

Please use this thread to post DEALS AND SALES ONLY!
No chatter..it will be deleted.
Please post name, addy of location,price etc....
There is a CHAT thread if you wanna discuss any deals..just NOT in here as it clogs up the deals section!

THANKS!


----------



## Suzzeee

Nordstrom Rack in San Leandro (CA) had a few Gucci scarves tonight -- the large square silk twill ones were $139 and the more chiffony one that I got was $159 -- they only had a couple that I saw.    They had tons of sunnies too - no cases though.


----------



## darkknight11

*chatter not allowed,warning#1!!*******


----------



## smvida

Contact:
Enrique Flores II 
GUCCI San Marcos 
512-392-9130 


1


----------



## smvida

Here are the descriptions and dimensions:

 $99 Black Guccissima cosmetic bag. Retails for $235 and dimensions are 6.5w X 5h X 2d. 
 $89 Sand GG with yellow trim. Retails for $150 and dimensions are 5.5w X 2.75h X 2.75d. 
 $199 Joy GG plus with patent leather trim retails for $320. 
 $269 Pink leather Guccissima abbey wallet with zip pocket. Retails for $445. 
 $249 Sand gg canvas abbey wallet with pink trim and zip pocket. Retail for $410. 
 $269 Sand gg canvas metal bar wallet with lavender trim. Retails for $390. 
 $229 sand gg canvas metal bar wallet with yellow trim. Retails for $390. 
 $279 Leather Guccissima zip around wallet in lavender. Retails for $410. 
 $239 Sand gg canvas zip around wallet with yellow trim. Retails for $405. 
 $239 Sand gg canvas zip around wallet with lavender trim. Retails for $405.


----------



## smvida

Contact:
SA Enrique Flores II 
GUCCI San Marcos 
512-392-9130 

2


----------



## flipchickmc

These are the same wallets that smvida posted but Marissa has also included additional pics of the insides of these wallets.



> Good evening,
> 
> Here is a look at today's newest arrivals. As a reminder quantities are limited and all sales are final. If you have any questions please feel free to give me a call or reply to this email. Also as soon as I have information on the labor day sale I will let you know. Have a wonderful weekend!
> 
> Thanks!
> Marissa Hernandez
> GUCCI San Marcos
> 512-392-9130
> 
> 
> 1.  $89 Sand GG with yellow trim. Retails for $150 and dimensions are 5.5w X 2.75h X 2.75d.
> 2. $199 Joy GG plus with patent leather trim retails for $320.
> 3. $269 Pink leather Guccissima abbey wallet with zip pocket. Retails for $445.
> 4. $249 Sand gg canvas abbey wallet with pink trim and zip pocket. Retail for $410.
> 5. $269 Sand gg canvas metal bar wallet with lavender trim. Retails for $390.
> 6. $229 sand gg canvas metal bar wallet with yellow trim. Retails for $390.
> 7. $279 Leather Guccissima zip around wallet in lavender. Retails for $410.
> 8 $239 Sand gg canvas zip around wallet with yellow trim. Retails for $405.
> 9. $239 Sand gg canvas zip around wallet with lavender trim. Retails for $405.


----------



## flipchickmc

Look at the file name to figure out which wallet they correspond too.


----------



## Scopiogirl

Gucci sale tomorrow @ ideeli.com. Enjoy people!


----------



## flipchickmc

Just got this email from Marissa regarding Labor Day Sale...

Hover over picture for prices and then take an additional 25% off those prices.



> Good afternoon!
> 
> Good news! We found out what will be on sale for our Labor day sale starting September 3rd through September 7th.  We are going to pre sale these sale items starting today.  To purchase a sale item during the pre sale just give us a call and we can make sure you get one before they sell out.  The Labor day sale will consist of:
> 
> Select ladies wallets an additional 25% off.
> Select ladies shoes an additional 25% off.
> Select ladies ready to wear an additional 25% off.
> Select men's ready to wear an additional 25% off.
> 
> For example: the price listed $179 then take an additional 25 % off to bring it to $134.25 before tax.  Keep in mind all sales are final, there are no returns or exchanges.  If you are interested or have any questions please feel free to give me a call or email me back at the store.  I will be here until 9 p.m. today, off Tuesday, and 10-7 p.m. Wednesday.  Look for more emails to come with pictures of more sale items!
> 
> Have a great week!
> Marissa Hernandez
> GUCCI San Marcos
> (512) 392-9130


----------



## flipchickmc

More wallets...


----------



## flipchickmc

And more wallets...


----------



## flipchickmc

Continued...


----------



## flipchickmc

More wallets...


----------



## flipchickmc

Last one...


----------



## Crystal_Dallas

Hello, 

The Labor day sale will consist of: 


Select ladies wallets an additional 25% off.
Select ladies shoes an additional 25% off.
Select ladies ready to wear an additional 25% off.
Select men's ready to wear an additional 25% off.
Here are the sizes that are available for each style of shoe.  As you can see they are limited so just let me know if you are interested!  

1.  $219 gg blk canvas w gold stripes sneakers: sizes available: 4, 4.5 
2.  $219 grey suede knot pump: sizes available: 9 (2), 9.5 
3.  $229 ivory suede sneakers w interlocking g: sizes available: 35.5 G, 36.5 G, 38.5 G, 39.5 G 
4.  $269 Dark purple patent pump: sizes available: 6.5, 8, 9, 10.5 
5.  $269 grey suede knot platform: sizes available: 10 
6.  $319 Sabrina python pump: sizes available: 9.5 
7.  $349 Ivory interlocking g slngbk: sizes available: 7.5 
8.  $359 gold gucci script platform: sizes available: 9.5 (2), 10 
9.  $359 gold patent slngbk platform w interlocking g: sizes available: 10, 8C 
10.  $389 Black suede platform w gucci script: sizes available: 9.5, 10 
11.  $389 ivory suede platform w gucci script: sizes available: 7 (2), 7.5 (3), 8 (3), 8.5 (3), 9 
12.  $459 IMAN pewter platform w two buckle: sizes available: 36, 36.5, 38 
13.  $559 Katao wedge python ptoe: size available: 7.5 
14.  $179 black platform w rubber sole: sizes available:  9 (2), 9.5 (2) 
15.  $209 gg crystal lace up high tops: sizes available: 6 
16.  $259 blue satin pump w crystal: sizes available: 6.5, 7 
17.  $319 purple python pumps w bamboo: sizes available: 6.5 
18.  $359 gold python pumps w bamboo: sizes available: 36.5 CJ, 37.5 CJ, 5, 6, 6.5 (2), 7 (4), 7.5 (2), 8 (3), 10 
19.  $369 black patent pink slide: sizes available: 9 
20.  $229 yellow suede blk patent ptoe pump: sizes available: 10 
21.  $239 black suede pump w mink: sizes available: 9 (2) 

Thanks!
Marissa Hernandez 
GUCCI San Marcos 
(512) 392-9130


----------



## Crystal_Dallas

More


----------



## Crystal_Dallas

Mas


----------



## Crystal_Dallas

Just one more to go..........


----------



## Crystal_Dallas

Last ome.

Now all of this go to my previous thread.


----------



## flipchickmc

More shoes at San Marcos...



> Hello,
> 
> The Labor day sale will consist of:
> 
> Select ladies wallets an additional 25% off.
> Select ladies shoes an additional 25% off.
> Select ladies ready to wear an additional 25% off.
> Select men's ready to wear an additional 25% off.
> 
> Here are the sizes that are available for each style of shoe.  As you can see they are limited so just let me know if you are interested!
> 
> 1.  $339 python pink pump w bamboo: sizes available:  39, 39.5
> 2.  $359 gold python flats w ankle strap: sizes available: 6, 7
> 3.  $119 floral blue wedge: sizes available: 9
> 4.  $119 floral magenta wedge: sizes available: 8.5
> 5.  $159 black leather loafer w gucci script: sizes available: 35 G
> 6.  $159 kitten heel sandal w interlocking g blue pink: sizes available: 9.5
> 7.  $159 purple patent loafer w horsebit detail: sizes available: 35 G (2), 35.5 G (3), 36.5 G (4), 37 G (2), 38.5 G
> 8.  $179 pewter loafer w horsebit detail: sizes available: 35 G
> 9.  $199 babouska purple suede slide: 35.5
> 10.  $219 Black suede w gold accent pump:sizes available: 6, 6.5, 8.5, 9 (2), 9.5 (2), 10
> 11.  $219 Hollywood orange suede w horsebit detail pump: sizes available: 5.5, 9.5, 10
> 12.  $239 blk horsebit detail wedge: sizes available: 8.5
> 13.  $239 hysteria brown guccissima pump: size available: 6
> 14.  $239 hysteria suede pump: sizes available: 9.5, 10, 11
> 15.  $249 black patent white suede bamboo horsebit flats: size available: 9.5
> 16.  $269 blue patent slide w horsebit detail: sizes available: 7.5
> 17.  $279 gold pump w jewel: sizes available: 5, 9, 9.5, 10.5
> 18.  $279 pewter pump w jewel: sizes available: 5, 9.5
> 19.  $299 silver mirror flats w ankle strap: sizes available: 6.5, 7, 7.5, 8, 10 also 6 C, 6.5 C (3), 7C, 7.5 C (4), 8C, 8.5 C, 9 C (2), 10 C
> 20.  $319 gold wedge ptoe: sizes available: 11
> 
> Thanks!
> Marissa Hernandez
> GUCCI San Marcos
> (512) 392-9130


----------



## flipchickmc

More...


----------



## flipchickmc

And more...


----------



## flipchickmc

Still more...


----------



## flipchickmc

Last one...

Again...hover over pictures to see prices - take an additional 25% off listed price.  Sizes available are listed in the above email from Marissa.  Happy shopping!


----------



## nycgirl191

My SA in the San Antonio Off 5th has a few bags available.  All handbags are an additional 30% off right now until Tuesday 9/1. 
Desert lime shoulder bag with adjustable leather buckle strap- $398 after discount (retail $725)
Purple and sea blue hobos- $440 after discount (retail $795)

His name is Aaron, and he is fabulous!  No tax, but shipping is $15 (ground).  PM me if you need his email.


----------



## Suzzeee

Here are some shoes that Vacaville has in the upcoming Labor Day sale - they are 25% off -- hover over each image to see the pricing.  They are really swamped at Vacaville so Yessica hasn't had a chance to see what sizes they have in these nor has she had a chance to check on the wallets yet either.  

Call Yessica at 707-447-0104 - they are taking pre-sales now.


----------



## Suzzeee

These are not included in the Labor Day Sale, but Vacaville has these cute Baboushka clutches in both the red and the blue -- $579 (retail $1kish).


----------



## heatherlc123

New bags from the St. Augustine Outlet, hover over pictures to see prices.



> Here are some new bags. Please let me know if you have any questions. Email me or call me here at the store.
> 
> Rachel - Sales Supervisor
> Gucci St.Augustine Florida
> 904-824-6269


----------



## zina513

heatherlc123 said:


> New bags from the St. Augustine Outlet, hover over pictures to see prices.


Hi,
How much about those four bags,thx~


----------



## jac_hky

hi everyone~~
i m new to TPF~~~
i just need some help here~~  
i really love this gucci bag
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=59077&l=d2c9e79c17&id=100000159844293
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=59078&l=3ae09af577&id=100000159844293
I just couldnt find it anywhere.... anyone knows where can I get it???? I just want the pink one but not the brown one..
many thanks!!!


----------



## Beach Bum

^HI...u need to put it in the NAME THAT GUCCI ,THREAD


----------



## flipchickmc

Just got this email from Marissa.  Hover over pictures to see prices (listed in the file name).



> Good morning!
> 
> I hope you had a wonderful Labor day weekend!  It was a busy weekend for me.  Here are some new arrivals from the Abbey collection, they are the classic styles and there are not many left from the weekend so just let me know if you are interested.  Keep in mind all sales are final, there are no returns or exchanges.  I will be here today until 7 p.m., off Thursday, and here Friday from 11-8 p.m.  I hope to hear from you soon!
> 
> 1.  $529 Abbey med dbl shldr blk gg canvas w blk trim: retails for $795 and dimensions are 16.75"x9.5"x4.25" (LxHxW)
> 2.  $529 Abbey med dbl shldr orig gg w brown trim: retails for $795 and dimensions are 16.75"x9.5"x4.25" (LxHxW)
> 3.  $529 Abbey med dbl shldr orig gg w ivory trim: retails for $795 and dimensions are 16.75"x9.5"x4.25" (LxHxW)
> 4.  $429 Abbey med zip top dbl handle blk gg canvas tote: retails for $695 and dimensions are 12.5"x8.5"x4.5" (LxHxW)
> 5.  $419 Ladies club duffle sm gg plus w yellow trim: retails for $695 and dimensions are 17.5"x11"x9.5" (LxHxW)
> 
> Have a great week!
> Marissa Hernandez
> GUCCI San Marcos
> (512) 392-9130


----------



## flipchickmc

Continued...


----------



## Crystal_Dallas

Good morning, 

I hope you are having a wonderful weekend!  Here are a couple of our watches for men and women.  A few of these styles were the original retail price for some time and they have finally been marked down to the outlet price.  There are low quantities in these watches so if you are interested please feel free to give me a call back at the store.  I am here until 7 p.m. today and 1-9 p.m. tomorrow.  I hope to hear from you soon!
 
1.  $499 women's chiodo white face: retails for $940 
2.  $499 women's chiodo black face: retails for $940 
3.  $799 men's black leather band round face: $1155 
4.  $899 men's black leather band w rectangle face: $1495 
5.  $899 men's stainless steel round face: retails for $1375 

Thanks!
**SELLING HERE IS NOT ALLOWED!!GUCCI San Marcos 
(512) 392-9130


----------



## Suzzeee

Not much new at Vacaville per Yessica -- here are some bags that they do still have if anyone's looking for them -- Call Yessica at 707-447-0104.  Hover over the pic for the prices -- I'm not up on each bag's name so some of the names are somewhat generic - Yessica only sent me the pics and the pricing this time.


----------



## Suzzeee

A few more from Vacaville.


----------



## flipchickmc

Just got this email from Marissa at San Marcos.  Shows their current inventory right now.  As the email states, please call her for more information and prices on the bags shown.



> Good afternoon,
> 
> Here are the wall pictures of the handbags we have right now.  If you would close up pictures or prices please feel free to give me a call or email me back at the store.  Keep in mind all sales are final, there are no returns or exchanges.  Also,  we probably will not be receiving to many items since we are doing inventory but as soon as we receive new arrivals I will definitely let you know.  I'll talk to you soon!
> 
> Have a great week!
> Marissa Hernandez
> GUCCI San Marcos
> (512) 392-9130


----------



## flipchickmc

More wall pics...again - please call Marissa for prices and specific info on bags that you are interested in.


----------



## Beach Bum

PLEASE!! NO CHATTER IN HERE...LINKS to SALES ONLY!

There is a CHAT thread in the forum already!


----------



## Scopiogirl

Gucci private Handbag sale at Beyondtherack.com starting friday the 25th.


----------



## mv_envy

Here are some pics I received from Yessica at Gucci Vacaville, please call her for pricing and sizing.... 707-447-0104


----------



## xoxomandylyn

Cute boston with the ombre stripe... I've always thought these were nice, they match everything.   On bonanzle:

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/starsnhevn/items/BROWN_OMBRE_STRIPE_GUCCI_BOSTON_BAG


----------



## xoxomandylyn

And this was a bag that I used to have and let go... kicking myself ever since, it's sooooo pretty.  The inside has like rainbow GG print.  Expensive but if I had the money to throw around I'd get it.  (Sadly I don't, so someone else get it so I can be happy for you haha.)

Britt top handle in silver.  On bonanzle:

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/Babyboo/items/Gucci_Britt_tote_in_Silver


----------



## Bay

Purple Patent Hysteria on Avelle for $465!

http://www.bagborroworsteal.com/han...-medium-top-handle-handbag/15468/3132/1014282


----------



## zina513

*Get up to a $250 Gift Card + Free Shipping when you shop
Select apparel, shoes, bags & beauty with code:  SAKSGIFT9*

*$100 gift card with a $450 purchase*
*$250gift card with a $1000 purchase*
*Online 9/21---9/27,In store 9/24--9/27*

*www.saksfifthavenue.com*


----------



## mv_envy

Here are some pics I received from Yessica at Gucci Vacaville, please call her for pricing and sizing.... 707-447-0104


----------



## flipchickmc

Just got this email from Marissa...



> Good afternoon!
> 
> Here is a look at our newest arrival for today. Keep in mind quantities are limited and all sales are final. If you have any questions please feel free to reply to this email. Have a wonderful afternoon.
> 
> Thanks,
> Marissa Hernandez
> GUCCI San Marcos
> 512-392-9130
> 
> 1. $269 Snap top trademark shopping tote. Retails for $495 and the dimensions are 13w X 15h X 6d.


----------



## dizchik

Beyondtherack.com is having a Gucci sale on bags.. prices aren't that great, only up to 30% off, but there are some classics that you might be interested in... ends Sept 28!


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

Been looking for a travel bag and spotted this one on Bonanzle. Think some of you were looking for it?

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/EZLN1983/items/New_Auth_Gucci_Guccissima_Black_Leather_Travel_Bag

I've purchased from this seller in the past (via e*bay)
and he's nice


----------



## flipchickmc

Same tote as the other day but this has PINK lettering.



> Good afternoon!
> 
> Here is a look at the other shopping tote that came in today.  It is the same style as the other one I sent out Friday except it has the pink lettering.  The material on this tote is a coated canvas, if you are familiar with the gg plus material it is like that just without the gg print on it.  If you are interested or have any questions please feel free to give me a call or email me back at the store.  I will be here until 7 p.m. today, off tomorrow, and 10-7 p.m. on Wednesday.  I hope to hear from you soon!
> 
> 1.  $269 Snap top trademark shopping tote w pink: retails for $495 and dimensions are 13"x15"x6" (LxHxD).
> 
> Have a great week!
> Marissa Hernandez
> GUCCI San Marcos
> (512) 392-9130


----------



## flipchickmc

Just got this email from Marissa...




> Good morning!
> 
> Here is a look at today's newest arrivals. If you are interested or have any questions please feel free to give me a call or email me back at the store.  Keep in mind quantities are limited and all sales are final.  It might seem soon to some people but Christmas is only 86 days away.  These items make great gifts! I will be here until 7 p.m. today and I am off tomorrow.   I hope to hear from you soon!
> 
> 1. $259 Snap top trademark shopping tote with pink print. Retails for $495 and dimensions are 17w X 12h X 6d
> 2. $259 Snap top trademark shopping tote with white print. Retails for $495 and dimensions are 17w X 12h X 6d
> 3.  $99 gg scarf: retails for $195 and dimensions are 70"x17.75"
> 4.  $139 gg scarf: retails for $255 and dimensions are 77"x27"
> 
> Have a great day!
> Marissa Hernandez
> GUCCI San Marcos
> (512) 392-9130


----------



## flipchickmc

More scarves...


----------



## flipchickmc

And the last of them...


----------



## tashaplus3

Miss Evy Rocks! said:


> Been looking for a travel bag and spotted this one on Bonanzle. Think some of you were looking for it?
> 
> http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/EZLN1983/items/New_Auth_Gucci_Guccissima_Black_Leather_Travel_Bag
> 
> I've purchased from this seller in the past (via e*bay)
> and he's nice


 
I was looking for this bag. Price is a little steep.  I will check it out.  Thank you.


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

tashaplus3 said:


> I was looking for this bag. Price is a little steep.  I will check it out.  Thank you.



Yeah, but you can still make an offer 
​


----------



## greginting

can anyone help me if this bag is authentic?

http://cgi.ebay.ph/98-NEW-AUTHENTIC..._211?hash=item27abc4ed29&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14


----------



## love2shop_26

greginting said:


> can anyone help me if this bag is authentic?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ph/98-NEW-AUTHENTIC..._211?hash=item27abc4ed29&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14



This is the wrong forum;  repost it on the AT thread:  http://forum.purseblog.com/gucci/authenticate-this-gucci-470475-367.html


----------



## Bagsluver

Ladies, I was at DSW in Garden City 2 days ago and they still had some Gucci stuff. They had the brown and black Gucci tote bag for 300, a Gucci hat(cap), 2 white and metallic silver wallets, a Gucci bear and a gold pencil case. Good Luck.


----------



## heatherlc123

Just got an email from Rachel at St. Augustine. You'll have to call for prices.



> Hi everyone! I just wanted to update you on what is on sale it is an extra 25% off on these handbags. Please let me know if you have any questions. This is actually for Columbus Day Sale but we are starting to pre-sale them.
> 
> Rachel - Sales Supervisor
> Gucci St.Augustine Florida
> 904-824-6269


----------



## love_designer

this boston looks cute. the price is reasonable.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...282138&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_924


----------



## aeonat

I got this from Yessica in Vacaville outlet. Again.. same handbags from above and only differences may be the color of the guccissima britt bag.


$429 sale $321.75 
$259 sale$194 
$299 sale $224 
$559 sale $419[/QUOTE]


----------



## flipchickmc

Just got this email from Marissa...




> Hello,
> 
> We did receive a couple of styles back in that we sold out of before.  If you are interested or have any questions please feel free to give me a call back at the store.  Keep in mind all sales are final, there are no returns or exchanges.  I will be here today until 9 p.m. and tomorrow from 10-7 p.m. I will also be sending out another email with the Columbus day sale details so look out for that one too!  I hope to hear from you soon!
> 
> Thanks!
> Marissa Hernandez
> GUCCI San Marcos
> (512) 392-9130


----------



## flipchickmc

More...


----------



## flipchickmc

And more...


----------



## flipchickmc

The last...Abbey's


----------



## Suzzeee

Sorry - wrong thread.


----------



## Suzzeee

Sorry - wrong thread --


----------



## Suzzeee

Darn - I accidentally posted Vacaville stuff in the wrong thread -- okay, here's the one bag that wasn't already posted that's on sale plus a cool duffle that isn't.  Hover over for prices.  The duffel is $1289.


----------



## BagLover79

Hello All,
I was at DSW in Betheda MD and they have a few Patent Leather Large D Ring bags there for $499 and this bag is still on the gucci website for $1350.  What a steal! The number is below if you are interested.
301-565-8832

http://www.gucci.com/us/us-english/us/classics/handbags/#0-972780-189931BCB1G1000


----------



## truecoloryu

Is it this one? Are they in good condition? Thanks. 





BagLover79 said:


> Hello All,
> I was at DSW in Betheda MD and they have a few Patent Leather Large D Ring bags there for $499 and this bag is still on the gucci website for $1350. What a steal! The number is below if you are interested.
> 301-565-8832
> 
> http://www.gucci.com/us/us-english/us/classics/handbags/#0-972780-189931BCB1G1000


----------



## edible718

yeah....they have those at the union square DSW for 499 also


----------



## flipchickmc

From San Marcos outlet...



> Good afternoon!
> 
> Here are the new arrivals that we received yesterday.  These items are not part of the sale this weekend, they are just the price that is listed.  If you are interested or have any questions please feel free to give me a call or email me back at the store.  Keep in mind all sales are final, there are no returns or exchanges.  I will be here today until 9 p.m., off tomorrow, and 10-7 p.m. on Friday.  I hope to hear from you soon!
> 
> $499 Charmy gg jacquard: retails for $755 and dimensions are 15"x9"x5" (LxHxD)
> $249 women's Punch pink continental wallet: retails for $395
> $249 women's Punch navy continental wallet: retails for $395
> $149 men's orig gg canvas black wallet: retails for $240
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> Marissa Hernandez
> GUCCI San Marcos
> (512) 392-9130


----------



## flipchickmc

More...


----------



## flipchickmc

Charmy bag in jacquard fabric...


----------



## aeonat

These are the new items from Cabazon outlets.. if you are interested, please contact Vanessa!


----------



## aeonat

And here are the columbus 's day sale from Cabazon outlet.  Very similar to the other outlets.


----------



## Quigs

White Voyager Hobo $653

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...ET1.jhtml%3Ftv%3Dlc%26N%3D4294967189%26st%3Ds


----------



## flipchickmc

Here's an email from Marissa...
I won't repost the same pics she sent the day before.



> Good morning!
> 
> Here are the new arrivals that we received the other day.  These items are not part of the sale this weekend, they are just the price that is listed.  If you are interested or have any questions please feel free to give me a call or email me back at the store.  Keep in mind all sales are final, there are no returns or exchanges.  I will be here today until 7 p.m. and 1-9 p.m. tomorrow .  I hope to hear from you soon!
> 
> 1.  $499 Charmy gg jacquard: retails for $755 and dimensions are 15"x9"x5" (LxHxD)
> 2.  $249 women's Punch pink continental wallet: retails for $395
> 3.  $249 women's Punch navy continental wallet: retails for $395
> 4.  $229 women's continental gg black white canvas wallet: retails for $365
> 5.  $249 women's Punch continental deep red wallet: retails for $395
> 6.  $259 women's Punch continental green canvas wallet: retails for $395
> 7.  $149 men's orig gg canvas black wallet: retails for $240
> 8.  $449 Charmy black denim hobo: retails for $735  and dimensions are 12"x7"x2.5" (LxHxD)
> 9.  $739  Princy black guccissima boston: retails for $1095 and dimensions are 13"x6"x5" (LxHxD)
> 10. $519 black orig gg princy boston: retails for $795 and dimensions are 13"x6"x5" (LxHxD)
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> Marissa Hernandez
> GUCCI San Marcos
> (512) 392-9130


----------



## flipchickmc

More...


----------



## flipchickmc

Last...


----------



## flipchickmc

Just got this from Marissa...



> Good afternoon!
> 
> Corporate just informed us to add this handbag to the sale since the blue britt was already on sale. This is the only handbag that has been added and today is the last day of the sale.  If you are interested or have any questions please feel free to give me a call or email me back at the store.  This handbag is $559 then you take 25% off and it comes to $419.25 before shipping and tax.  I will be here until 9 p.m. tonight, off tomorrow, and 1-9 p.m. I hope to hear from you soon!
> 
> Thanks!
> Marissa Hernandez
> GUCCI San Marcos
> (512) 392-9130


----------



## nycgirl79

The Filene's on the UWS (Manhattan) has a few Guccissima items...lavender boston ($999), d-gold and a couple of other bags... I'm not sure what the prices are (aside from the Boston), or if they're even a good deal! Just thought I'd throw it out there though. GL!


----------



## flipchickmc

Just got this email from Marissa...



> Good afternoon!
> 
> Here are a couple of our new handbags with the matching wallet.  If you are interested or have any questions please feel free to give me a call or email me back at the store. Keep in mind all sales are final, there are no returns or exchanges. We do have quantity but these styles will go fast.  I will be here until 9 p.m. tonight, off Thursday, and 1-9 p.m. on Friday.  I'll talk to you soon!
> 
> 1.  $299 sml princy handbag: retails for $630 and dimensions are 10"x8"x1" (LxHxD)
> 2.  $649 Large Princy guccissima hobo: retails for $995 and dimensions are 15"x10"x1.5" (LxHxD)
> 
> Thanks!
> Marissa Hernandez
> GUCCI San Marcos
> (512) 392-9130


----------



## softee bee

There were 2 or 3 large Irina shoulder bags originally $2.5k down to $9xx and then an extra 30% off at the Off Saks 5th in Orange, CA if anyone is interested..they were both in the black leather.  They will most likely come out to under $700 with tax. Great deal for anyone who wants one!


----------



## bcbgurl19

The Neiman's Last Call in Katy Mills had the Irina's totes and shoulder bags in both black and white. They also had the Babouska leather hobo in white, and these in an array of colors and styles. Everything is an extra 20% off. Ask for Veena.


----------



## GUCCI_COOCHIE

..


----------



## papertiger

One for the UK:

Note, this is from memory so I can only do my best to remember them all and I can't remember prices

House of Hanover London:

Large Black Python Hysteria 
Small tan tatoo shoulder bag
Lage tan Tatoo shoulder bag
large Babushka d.brown shoulder bag with lots of tassels and hardware



surprisingly:
smaller convertible  GG canvas and brown leather backpack/shoulder bag
smaller New Jackie (brown or black?)

Other GG bags and shoes, belts and other accessories too.


----------



## dstb

Gorgeous Gucci in the NM Last Call!!!! around 65% off

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...0000cat980731cat8840736cat23800731cat23810735


----------



## fashion_mom1

Good deal in my opinion. 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180421076246&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## flipchickmc

Email from Marissa...



> Good morning!
> 
> Here are the pictures of our new arrivals.  If you are interested or have any questions please feel free to give me a call or email me back at the store.  Keep in mind all sales are final, there are no returns or exchanges.  I will be here until 7 p.m. today, off tomorrow, and 10-7 p.m. on Friday.  I hope to hear from you soon!
> 
> Thanks!
> Marissa Hernandez
> GUCCI San Marcos
> (512) 392-9130
> 
> 
> 
> 1. $499 Charmy shoulder bag in brown retails for $830 and the dimensions are 15"w X 9"h X 4"d
> 2. $489 Cross body shoulder bag in brown retails for $795 and dimensions are 11"wx9"hx3"d


----------



## papertiger

papertiger said:


> One for the UK:
> 
> Note, this is from memory so I can only do my best to remember them all and I can't remember prices
> 
> House of Hanover London:
> 
> Large Black Python Hysteria
> Small tan tatoo shoulder bag
> Lage tan Tatoo *shoulder* bag
> large Babushka d.brown shoulder bag with lots of tassels and hardware
> 
> 
> 
> surprisingly:
> smaller convertible  GG canvas and brown leather backpack/shoulder bag
> smaller New Jackie (brown or black?)
> 
> Other GG bags and shoes, belts and other accessories too.



Actually I think it might have been a hysteria tatoo and not the large flap shoulder


----------



## love2shop_26

From the Cabazon outlet-hover over the pics for names and prices:

_Hi, 

Here are the photos of the handbags we received this morning. Hope you like them.  

Best regards, 

Gigi 


Gucci Cabazon 
(951)849-7430
48650 Seminole Drive suite G-228
Cabazon, Ca 92230

ALL SALES FINAL NO RETURN NO EXCHANGE_


----------



## love2shop_26

More:


----------



## love2shop_26

And last set:


----------



## flipchickmc

Same as the other outlets but I thought I would post the modeling pics for reference.



> Good afternoon,
> 
> I hope you had a great weekend! We just received lots of great classic handbags this morning!  If you are interested or have any questions please feel free to give me a call or email me back at the store.  Keep in mind all sales are final, there are no returns or exchanges.  I will be here today until 9 p.m., off tomorrow, and 1-9 p.m. on Wednesday.  We do have limited quantity on a few styles so just let me know.  I'll talk to you soon!
> 
> 1.  $529 Princy large blk orig gg w blk trim hobo: retail $750 dimensions 14"x12"x2" (LxHxD)
> 2.  $529 Princy large orig gg w brown trim hobo: retail $750 dimensions 14"x12"x2" (LxHxD)
> 3.  $529 Princy large orig gg w ivory trim hobo: retail $750 dimensions 14"x12"x2" (LxHxD)
> 4.  $759 Princy med brown guccissima tote: retail $1,090 dimensions 14"x9"x4" (LxHxD)
> 5.  $759 Princy med ivory guccissima tote: retail $1,090 dimensions 14"x9"x4" (LxHxD)
> 
> Have a great week!
> Marissa Hernandez
> GUCCI San Marcos
> (512) 392-9130


----------



## flipchickmc

Another email from Marissa at San Marcos...



> Good afternoon,
> 
> I hope you had a great weekend! We just received lots of great classic handbags this morning!  If you are interested or have any questions please feel free to give me a call or email me back at the store.  Keep in mind all sales are final, there are no returns or exchanges.  I will be here today until 9 p.m., off tomorrow, and 1-9 p.m. on Wednesday.  We do have limited quantity on a few styles so just let me know.  I'll talk to you soon!
> 
> 1.  $1,019 Hysteria brown guccissima zip top hobo: retail $1,450 dimensions 15"x12"x4" (LxHxD)
> 2.  $1,399 Pelham large brown guccissima hobo: retail $1,995 dimensions 20"x12"x2.5" (LxHxD)
> 3.  $1,699 Hobo plates large ivory w ivory guccissima trim: retail $2,695 dimensions 17"x9"x4.5" (LxHxD)
> 
> Have a great week!
> Marissa Hernandez
> GUCCI San Marcos
> (512) 392-9130


----------



## flipchickmc

last one and the side views of all 3 bags...


----------



## Suzzeee

I'm not sure if all Nordstrom stores are doing this but the Walnut Creek (CA) store told me today that if you donate (via check) $65 to Susan G. Komen, you will receive 20% off anything in the Gucci dept (I was in handbags at the time so I know it applies to items there -not sure about shoes/clothing however).   Of course, since you're writing the check personally to the charity, you get the tax write-off too!


----------



## dizchik

Beyond The Rack has a few items left from their sale: 
http://www.beyondtherack.com/member/invite/NMC35088064


----------



## BgaHolic

Is it virtually impossible to find the pelham horsbit leather hobo? It's the bag with one braided strap.  Absolutely no distinction of Gucci on the exterior except for the horsebit design.  I had bought it @ Bergdorf Goodman in black about a year ago and at $1400 I thought it was a bit steep and found it looked too similar to one of my other bags.  Now I miss it.  Anyone know if they have it anywhere?  If you see one can you pm me? TIA!!


----------



## llaga22




----------



## llaga22

I do not know the name of this bag, but it is only 799.00, at Filenes Basement Boston..

]http://www.flickr.com/photos/llaga22/4057242382/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/llaga22/4057242370/

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3095/4057242368_eba8d428bc_m.jpg
http://www.flickr.com/photos/llaga22/4057242356/


----------



## llaga22

http://www.flickr.com/photos/llaga22/4057242358/


----------



## flipchickmc

Just got this email from Marissa at San Marcos...



> Good afternoon,
> 
> TGIF!  Here are the pictures of the new merchandise!  We have limited quantity so let me know if you are interested.  Keep in mind all sales are final, there are no returns or exchanges.  I will be here until 7 p.m. tonight and 1-9 p.m tomorrow.  Do not forget the holidays are right around the corner and many of these handbags make great gifts!  I hope to hear from you soon!
> 
> 1.  $389 Britt med hobo brown denim gg: retail $685 dimensions 13.5"x10.5"x1" (LxHxD)
> 2.  $449 Charmy med red guccissima hobo: retail $850 dimensions 12.5"x7.5"x1.5" (LxHxD)
> 3.  $1,559 Babouska lg hobo w fringe: retail $2,495 dimensions 17"x14"x2.5" (LxHxD)
> 4.  $289 Messenger bag rectangle crystal gg: retail $485 dimensions 11"x7"x1" (LxHxD)
> 5.  $359 Duffle sm collapsible crystal gg: retail $595 dimensions 16.75"x10"x9" (LxHxD)
> 
> Have a good weekend
> Marissa Hernandez
> GUCCI San Marcos
> (512) 392-9130


----------



## flipchickmc

More...


----------



## flipchickmc

The last of them...


----------



## HLovesLuxury

Just came across these VINTAGE GUCCI listings!!!  These beauties are SO RARE to find, wanted to list them if anyone is looking!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-GUCCI-M...tZVintage_Handbags_Purses?hash=item414a24bcb8


http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-GUCCI-M...tZVintage_Handbags_Purses?hash=item414a247f0d


ENJOY!


----------



## letmein

Has anyone bought from this site ? 

www.luxurywholesaleonline.com

It says its a wholesale site with authentic bags...any info is appreciated ...thanks


----------



## love2shop_26

letmein said:


> Has anyone bought from this site ?
> 
> www.luxurywholesaleonline.com
> 
> It says its a wholesale site with authentic bags...any info is appreciated ...thanks



Hi,
This is the wrong thread; there's an Authenticate This thread where you can ask this question:  http://forum.purseblog.com/gucci/authenticate-this-gucci-470475-367.html

And the site is a membership site; why pay for that just to get a 'below retail' price?  I guess that's how they make money off of you.     Their 'distributors' usually turn out to be some factory that sell counterfeit/fake bags.  New designer bags aren't sold wholesale anywhere, no matter how they try to explain it. 

Most of the brands they listed already have outlet stores, like Gucci, Prada, Dior, Burberry, and especially Coach (they're just about everywhere).  You're better off going to those places.


----------



## flipchickmc

This email came over on Saturday from Marissa.



> Good morning,
> 
> Here are the pictures of the classic handbags we had in the past and sold out of.  If you are interested or have any questions just give me a call at the store.  Keep in mind all sales are final, there are no returns or exchanges. We do have quantity in these styles about 15 units in each style. I will be here until 7 p.m. tonight and 11-8 p.m tomorrow.  Do not forget the holidays are right around the corner and many of these handbags make great gifts!  I hope to hear from you soon!
> 
> 1.  $529 Abbey med dbl shldr orig gg w brown trim: retail $755 dimensions 16"x9"x4" (LxHxD)
> 2.  $529 Abbey med dbl shldr blk gg canvas w blk trim: retail $755 dimensions 16"x9"x4" (LxHxD)
> 3.  $949 Large chain hobo orig gg canvas: retail $1295 dimensions 18"x9"x5" (LxHxD)
> 
> Have a good weekend
> Marissa Hernandez
> GUCCI San Marcos
> (512) 392-9130


----------



## flipchickmc

Large Chain Hobo


----------



## Suzzeee

Two gorgeous new bags at Vacaville - Call Yessica for the prices -- I think the Black/Yellow Hysteria is $1899 but I can't remember how much the black travel bag is -- they are both stunning.  The Hysteria is just the softest leather ever!


----------



## divabeadz

Not sure if this is the right place to post this, but NM's Better Together promo includes Gucci.  It appears to include most/all bags and shoes but I didn't check out rtw.  Here's a link to how it works (hope it works):  http://www.neimanmarcus.com/categor...d_Event.html?icid=topPromo_BetterTogether_Pop

If you were to buy a $750 bag, you would get a $200 gc back from NM, for example, so it is a bit of a savings.  $600 gc I believe on a $2000 purchase. 

Mods, if this wasn't the right place to post this, feel free to move or delete it.


----------



## babyzette84

is gucci also going to have a sale online for the after thanksgiving sale?


----------



## Suzzeee

More bags from Vacaville - put your cursor over the pic for pricing.  Call Yessica at Vacaville for more info.


----------



## Suzzeee

Last one.


----------



## darkknight11

*does gucci do the bamboo handles in bags anymore?*


----------



## Swanky

Please see title of thread:
_"GUCCI SALES,Outlet deals Thread.....*NO CHATTER*!"_


----------



## flipchickmc

Just got this email from Marissa. 

Good afternoon! 

These are a few of the classic wallets we received in the Princy collection.  These wallets also make great gifts for this holiday season! Great stocking stuffers   If you are interested or have any questions please feel free to give me a call back at the store.  I will be here today until 7 p.m., off tomorrow, and 11-8 p.m. on Friday.  Keep in mind all sales are final, there are no returns or exchanges.  I'll talk to you soon! 

1.  $339 Princy orig gg continental wallet: retail $490 dimensions 7.5"x4"x1" (LxHxD) 
2.  $319 Princy orig gg med wallet: retail $460 dimensions 4.75"x4.5"x1" (LxHxD) 
3.  $249 Princy orig gg sm wallet: retail $400 dimensions 4.25"x3.75"x1" (LxHxD) 

*P.S.  We will be receiving exclusive handbags coming soon so look out for those emails  *

Have a great week!
Marissa Hernandez 
GUCCI San Marcos 
(512) 392-9130


----------



## flipchickmc

Black continental and Medium sizes


----------



## flipchickmc

Another medium size and small sizes


----------



## flipchickmc

And last...


----------



## poppers986

i would say keep an eye out for gucci at saks, judging by last year, they'll probably go on presale the week before black friday


----------



## angelalam5

Mint tote!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...49623&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_548wt_1182


----------



## Jale2286

Hi ladies, 

Can you please authenticate this Gucci Jockey for me?  Thank you! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/GUCCI-LARGE-JOC...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item4cebd9c25f


----------



## flipchickmc

Jale2286 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Can you please authenticate this Gucci Jockey for me? Thank you!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/GUCCI-LARGE-JOC...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item4cebd9c25f


 
Wrong thread - please post your questions here and someonw will help you.  Authenticate This GUCCI


----------



## Scopiogirl

GUCCI PRIVATE SALE AT RUELALA.COM STARTS NOVEMBER 7- 9TH. Enjoy ladies!


----------



## mv_envy

ok so i was looking of febay for some baby stuff... and i came across these adorable baby shoes.....  I bought these for my nephew awhile back and he always gets tons of compliments.... if anyone is looking, get them before there gone.... and no im not the seller nor affiliated with the seller...  these shoes r just so rare that i'd like to share for anyone who has a baby 

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-GUCCI-Baby-...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item5d2689199e

http://cgi.ebay.com/Gucci-Baby-Shoe...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item414a2c9985


----------



## aeonat

New bags from marissa

Good afternoon, 

I have attached pictures of our newest arrivals. These items are exclusives that were sold in our retail boutiques from around the world. If you have any questions please feel free to reply to this email or give me a call back at the store.  Keep in mind all sales are final, there are no returns or exchanges. Have a wonderful afternoon! 

1.  $489 Princy sm blk orig gg hobo: retail $630 dimensions 10"x7.5"x1.5" (LxHxD) quantity available: 3 
2.  $529 Princy sm messenger w brown trim: retail $750 dimensions 9"x8.5"x1" (LxHxD) quantity available:11 
3.  $609 Princy sm orig gg tote w strap: retail $875 dimensions 12"x8"x3.5" (LxHxD) quantity available: 8 
4.  $669 Princy lg orig gg w brown trim w strap: retail $950 dimensions 14"x13"x2" (LxHxD) quantity available: 1 

Have a great weekend! 
Marissa Hernandez 
GUCCI San Marcos 
(512) 392-9130


----------



## aeonat

third one.,


----------



## aeonat

Last one.. Enjoy


----------



## Crystal_Dallas

Good afternoon, 

I have attached pictures of our newest arrivals. These items are exclusives that were sold in our retail boutiques from around the world. If you have any questions please feel free to reply to this email or give me a call back at the store.  Keep in mind all sales are final, there are no returns or exchanges. Have a wonderful afternoon!  I will be here until 7 p.m. today, and 1-9 p.m. Saturday.  I'll talk to you soon! 

1.  $449 Charmy med brown denim gg hobo: retail $750 dimensions 12.5"x7.5"x2.5" (LxHxD) quantity: 20 
2.  $449 Joy lg zip top handle gg plus white trim: retail$645 dimensions 15.5"x12"x6.5"  (LxHxD) quantity: 6 
3.  $479 Charmy med flora hobo: retail $850 dimensions 15"x9"x4.5" (LxHxD) quantity: 18 
4.  $1049 Pelham Lg canvas w nude trim hobo: retail $1495 dimensions 20"x12"x6.5" (LxHxD) quantity: 1 

Have a great weekend! 
Marissa Hernandez 
GUCCI San Marcos 
(512) 392-9130


----------



## Crystal_Dallas

more pictures..............


----------



## Crystal_Dallas

second to last.............


----------



## Crystal_Dallas

last one.........


----------



## steguh

Good evening, 

I have attached pictures of our newest arrivals. These items are exclusives that were sold in our retail boutiques from around the world. If you have any questions please feel free to reply to this email or give me a call back at the store.  Keep in mind all sales are final, there are no returns or exchanges. Have a wonderful afternoon! I will be here from 1-9 p.m. Saturday and 10-7 p.m. on Sunday. I hope to hear from you then!  


1. ) $1329 Pelham med ivory guccissima hobo: Retail $1895 dimensions 17"x10"x2" (LxHxD) 
2.) $1329 Pelham med nude guccissima hobo: Retail $1895 dimensions 17"x10"x2" (LxHxD) 
3.) $1329 Pelham med black guccissima hobo: Retail $1895 dimensions 17"x10"x2" (LxHxD) 
4.) $1399 Pelham large black guccissima hobo: Retail $1995 dimensions 20"x12"x6.5" (LxHxD) 
5.)$1399 Pelham large brown guccissima hobo: Retail $1995 dimensions 20"x12"x6.5" (LxHxD) 

Have a great weekend! 
Marissa Hernandez 
GUCCI San Marcos 
(512) 392-9130


----------



## steguh

More pics


----------



## Senbei

Vintage Tan Ostrich Leather Gucci Bucket Bag!! It probably needs some TLC but the price isn't all that bad!

http://portero.com/gucci-vintage-tan-ostrich-bucket-shoulder-bag.html


----------



## Suzzeee

New bags at Vacaville -- I got these pics/pricing right before the outlet got broken into however, so might be a good idea to check and see if these are still available.  The outlet is open for business - call Yessica for more info.  Hover over pics for prices.


----------



## Suzzeee

Latest from Vacaville - Call Yessica for more info.  Hover over pics for description and pricing.


----------



## heatherlc123

Latest email from Rachel @ St. Augustine Outlet. PM me for her email address.


> Hi everyone, we got new arrivals in and I'm sure we'll be getting more in. They just came out from the full retail stores and out to the outlets. I am currently not at work today and won't be back until friday. If you would like to know the prices email me and I will get back to you. Also if you would like to order any of the handbags call the store and let them know I was helping you! Thanks!
> 
> Rachel - Sales Supervisor
> Gucci St.Augustine Florida
> 904-824-6269


----------



## heatherlc123

Continued.


----------



## Suzzeee

Another very hot bag at Vacaville outlet - this one is still on the retail shelves for $1150 -- $769 at the outlet - I think Yessica only has one left.


----------



## nycbagobsessed

Amazing NWT Gucci Pelham Tote  - great price ends in less than an hour! 
http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-Authentic-G...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2c5195b6d2


----------



## prada_fannn

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Gucci..._WH_Handbags?hash=item414a749bd0#ht_500wt_924


----------



## Quigs

Babouska Top Handle in black $1,238 @ Neimans

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c..._RETAIL_PRICE%257c1%26N%3D4294967189%26st%3Ds


----------



## Suzzeee

Two Galaxy bags on Bluefly right now --http://www.bluefly.com/Gucci-Handbags/_/N-1z140oaZfrg/list.fly


----------



## love2shop_26

I just called our local store here and was told that *presale *is on *Sat 11/21*the *12/1 regular sale*.  They'll find out what items will go on sale on Sat.  I asked if there's a chance the Sukey will go on sale but she doesn't think so coz it's so popular.  But you never know

On *Nov. 24* is the 10% off everything appreciation sale.


----------



## Suzzeee

One new bag - Choco Guccissima tote - really large one 

Yellow bag (not sure of the name) - this one is going on sale for 50% off on the Black Friday sale  - only the yellow color though.  So far this is the only bag that I know is on sale.  Hover over pics for pricing info.

Call Yessica at Vacaville for more info.


----------



## aeonat

Good Afternoon! 

I have attached pictures of the handbags that will be on sale for  Black Friday . Select handbags will be 50% off, select ladies wallets will be 25% off, all ladies clothing will be 50% off and all men's clothing will be 50% off. An email with the sale ladies wallets and men's and women's clothing will be coming soon. The sale starts on Friday, November, 20, but we are pre-selling now.  If you have any questions please feel free to reply to this email or give me a call back at the store.  Keep in mind all sales are final, there are no returns or exchanges. Have a wonderful afternoon! 

1.) Horsebit Canvas blk Hobo: was $339 and with the 50% off it will be $169.50: dimensions 12"x7.5"x3" (LxHxD) 
2.)Horsebit Canvas brown Hobo: was $339 and with the 50% off it will be $169.50:dimensions 12"x7.5"x3" (LxHxD) 
3.) GG blue Hobo w/brown Trim: was $199 and with the 50% off it will be $99.50: dimensions 11"x6"x2" (LxHxD) 
4.) Small horsebit Canvas Hobo: was $199and with the 50% off it will be $99.50: dimensions 11"x6"x2" (LxHxD) 
5.) Coral Bamboo Hobo: was $429 and with the 50% off it will be $214.50: dimensions 14"x8"x3" (LxHxD) 
6.) Small GG jacquard blk Hobo: was $299 and with the 50% off  it will be $149.50: dimensions 9.5"x7"x4" (LxHxD) 
7.) GG jacquard blk w/Clasp Closure: was $279 and with the 50% off it will be $139.50: dimensions 11"x10"x2" (LxHxD) 
8.) Horsebit Canvas Hobo: was $279 and with the 50% off it will be $139.50: dimensions 14"x9"x4" (LxHxD) 
9.) GG jacquard satoshi: was $259 and with the 50% off  it will be $129.50: dimensions 12"x9"x2.5" (LxHxD) 
10.)Small Messenger GG Canvas black and white: was $479 and with the 50% off  it will be $239.50:dimensions 11"x9"x2.5" (LxHxD) 

Sincerely, 

Enrique Flores II 
GUCCI San Marcos 
512-392-9130


----------



## aeonat

more...


----------



## aeonat

Last batch


----------



## tashaplus3

Suzzeee said:


> One new bag - Choco Guccissima tote - really large one
> 
> Yellow bag (not sure of the name) - this one is going on sale for 50% off on the Black Friday sale - only the yellow color though. So far this is the only bag that I know is on sale. Hover over pics for pricing info.
> 
> Call Yessica at Vacaville for more info.


 
Love the brown Guccissima tote.  How do I get in tough with Yessica?  I see a small glimpse of a silver guccissima tote next to her.  I want it!! I want it!!!

Thank you!!!


----------



## aeonat

Per Enrique, there will be no sale on shoes this time!!


----------



## aeonat

For Cabazon, they have very similar bag!  The one that I didn't post pics are as follow. They have some wallets at 25%.. (Which show up before.. are those white/baby blue wallets , and brown /green wallets)

If you are interested.. please ask for vanessa (Angie refer).


----------



## Suzzeee

Suzzeee said:


> One new bag - Choco Guccissima tote - really large one
> 
> Yellow bag (not sure of the name) - this one is going on sale for 50% off on the Black Friday sale  - only the yellow color though.  So far this is the only bag that I know is on sale.  Hover over pics for pricing info.
> 
> Call Yessica at Vacaville for more info.



Yessica is at 707-447-0104


----------



## heatherlc123

Latest from Rachel - St. Augustine


> Hi everyone, I did switch emails just gmail. Please save this one.
> 
> We are Pre Selling these handbags I have attached the Prices to what it is going to be 50% OFF!!!!
> 
> 1st Pic is $479 ... NOW ... $239.50
> 2nd Pic is $279 .. NOW ... $139.50
> 3rd Pic is $319 ... NOW ... $159.50
> 4th Pic is $299 ... NOW ... $149.50
> 5th Pic is $339 ... NOW ... $169.50
> 6th Pic is(back bag is $279 ... NOW ... $139.50) (front bag is $199 ... NOW ... $99.50)
> 7th Pic is $429 ... NOW ... $214.50
> 
> I am here until 9pm tonight
> Tomorrow Wednesday I am OFF
> Thursday 9am-5pm
> Friday 9am-5pm
> I am here all weekend!
> 
> 
> Rachel - Sales Supervisor
> Gucci St.Augustine Florida
> 904-824-6269


----------



## heatherlc123

Continued.


> 6th Pic is(back bag is $279 ... NOW ... $139.50) (front bag is $199 ... NOW ... $99.50)
> 7th Pic is $429 ... NOW ... $214.50


----------



## flipchickmc

Just got this email from Marissa.  



> Good evening!
> 
> Here are a few new handbags that we have received over the last couple of days.  If you are interested or have any questions please feel free to give me a call or email me back at the store. Keep in mind all sales are final, there are no returns or exchanges*.(NOT INCLUDED IN THE THANKSGIVING SALE)*  I hope to hear from you soon!
> 
> 1. $389 Med silver guccissima hobo: retail $550 and dimensions are 11"x8"x3.5" (LxHxD)
> 2.  $539 Med silver guccissima tote: retail $795 and dimensions are 15"x13"x5" (LxHxD)
> 3.  $389 Med dark bronze guccissima: retail $550 and dimensions are 11"x8"x3.5" (LxHxD)
> 4.  $689 Large silver guccissima tote: retail $995 and dimensions are 17"x15"x6" (LxHxD)
> 5.  $389 Med pewter guccissima hobo: retail $550 and dimensions are 11"x8"x3.5" (LxHxD)
> 6.  $539 Med pewter guccissima tote: retail $795 and dimensions are 15"x13"x5" (LxHxD)
> 
> Thanks!
> Marissa Hernandez
> GUCCI San Marcos
> (512)392-9130


----------



## flipchickmc

More...


----------



## flipchickmc

The last...


----------



## flipchickmc

Fyi...



> hello
> 
> the totes in the guccissima metallic colors are just open top.  They have no snap closure at all.
> 
> Have a good night!
> Marissa hernandez
> gucci san marcos
> (512) 392-9130


----------



## Miss_S84

Any idea when or if there will be an online sale?


----------



## judyyu1

Is men's belts going to be on sale at the Gucci San Marcos Outlet store?


----------



## Ryder

aeonat said:


> Good Afternoon!
> 
> I have attached pictures of the handbags that will be on sale for Black Friday . Select handbags will be 50% off, select ladies wallets will be 25% off, all ladies clothing will be 50% off and all men's clothing will be 50% off. An email with the sale ladies wallets and men's and women's clothing will be coming soon. The sale starts on Friday, November, 20, but we are pre-selling now. If you have any questions please feel free to reply to this email or give me a call back at the store. Keep in mind all sales are final, there are no returns or exchanges. Have a wonderful afternoon!
> 
> 1.) Horsebit Canvas blk Hobo: was $339 and with the 50% off it will be $169.50: dimensions 12"x7.5"x3" (LxHxD)
> 2.)Horsebit Canvas brown Hobo: was $339 and with the 50% off it will be $169.50:dimensions 12"x7.5"x3" (LxHxD)
> 3.) GG blue Hobo w/brown Trim: was $199 and with the 50% off it will be $99.50: dimensions 11"x6"x2" (LxHxD)
> 4.) Small horsebit Canvas Hobo: was $199and with the 50% off it will be $99.50: dimensions 11"x6"x2" (LxHxD)
> 5.) Coral Bamboo Hobo: was $429 and with the 50% off it will be $214.50: dimensions 14"x8"x3" (LxHxD)
> 6.) Small GG jacquard blk Hobo: was $299 and with the 50% off it will be $149.50: dimensions 9.5"x7"x4" (LxHxD)
> 7.) GG jacquard blk w/Clasp Closure: was $279 and with the 50% off it will be $139.50: dimensions 11"x10"x2" (LxHxD)
> 8.) Horsebit Canvas Hobo: was $279 and with the 50% off it will be $139.50: dimensions 14"x9"x4" (LxHxD)
> 9.) GG jacquard satoshi: was $259 and with the 50% off it will be $129.50: dimensions 12"x9"x2.5" (LxHxD)
> 10.)Small Messenger GG Canvas black and white: was $479 and with the 50% off it will be $239.50:dimensions 11"x9"x2.5" (LxHxD)
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Enrique Flores II
> GUCCI San Marcos
> 512-392-9130


 
Any pics of the mens and laides clothing on sale?


----------



## aeonat

Ryder said:


> Any pics of the mens and laides clothing on sale?


 
Our SA didn't send out pics of clothing.. if you are interested, please call them directly to ask for pics.


----------



## judyyu1

aeonat said:


> Our SA didn't send out pics of clothing.. if you are interested, please call them directly to ask for pics.


 
Enrique, is the men's belt on sale also?


----------



## Suzzeee

Black Friday Sale Merch at Vacaville.  Hover over pic for prices.  Call Yessica for more info -- 707-447-0104 - she is doing pre-sale now.  I'll do the bags first and then wallets.


----------



## Suzzeee

More Vacaville sale bags.


----------



## Suzzeee

And, the wallets -- again, call Yessica -- 707-447-0104


----------



## alexrwc28

I know this is a purse forum but any good sales on Man's wallets?? i want to get some gifts


----------



## Suzzeee

More wallets at Vacaville


----------



## frugal gal

what would you wear with the yellow bag?  I am the poster child for dark skinny jeans, slouchy sweater cardigans, and ugg boots.


----------



## Suzzeee

And, even more wallets at Vacaville!


----------



## Suzzeee

frugal gal said:


> what would you wear with the yellow bag?  I am the poster child for dark skinny jeans, slouchy sweater cardigans, and ugg boots.



Please read the title of this thread -- NO CHAT -- we don't want to clutter up this thread -- feel free to join us here for chat - we'd love to talk to you, just not in this thread!!

http://forum.purseblog.com/gucci/gucci-chat-thread-426444.html


----------



## jbuggy306

it's online !!!


http://www.gucci.com/us/us-english/us/sale/handbags/


enjoy!


----------



## KellyCat




----------



## Always in Style

Thank you!  The deals are great but the selection are not that great.


----------



## fashionlover123

^ I agree. The hat I like is not on sale


----------



## flipchickmc

^^^^Hi Guys - Please remember NO CHATTER on this thread!  Please go here for comments - http://forum.purseblog.com/gucci/gucci-chat-thread-426444.html


----------



## mistyone1

http://www.gucci.com/us/us-english/us/sale/handbags/

gucci online deal. it's on sale now!!!


----------



## Suzzeee

Dark Green Metallic Jackie Hobo on BF now!

http://www.bluefly.com/Gucci-dark-g...kie-medium-hobo/cat20428/305525701/detail.fly

There's actually a ton of Gucci bags on BF right now!


----------



## frugal gal

are any of the womens/mens wallet on sale at the outlet with the additional 50% other than the ones posted previously in the thread?  I tried calling Cabazon outlet but they said they are too busy to talk to me right now.


----------



## ang2383

frugal gal said:


> are any of the womens/mens wallet on sale at the outlet with the additional 50% other than the ones posted previously in the thread?  I tried calling Cabazon outlet but they said they are too busy to talk to me right now.



Please remember NO CHATTER on this thread!  Please chat in the Gucci chat thread!


----------



## Miss_S84

What about online for Canada?


----------



## GG98

for Canada:
http://www.gucci.com/ca-en/us-english/ca-en/reserve.asp

Not sure how much the shipping cost will be ....


----------



## sneezz

Large sand guccisma sukey on bluefly.com! Go! Go! Go!

http://www.bluefly.com/Gucci-sand-guccissima-Sukey-oversized-tote/cat20428/302933401/detail.fly


----------



## PursePrincess

Saw this while browsing for the hobo.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120493807965&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## flipchickmc

Just got this link to bags that they are doing presale at the Honolulu Gucci boutique.

Please contact SA Shun Matsumoto at phone:  1.808.921.1000 or email:  gucci.shun@gmail.com

http://s583.photobucket.com/albums/ss278/guccishun/Fall Winter Sale/


----------



## Crystal_Dallas

I received the following e-mail from Marissa @ SM last night.

Good evening!

I hope you had a great weekend!  Here are a few new handbags that we received in the Joy bardot collection.  These handbags are a very good price and are a classic with many options to choose from right now.  If you are interested or have any questions please feel free to give me a call or email me back at the store.  Keep in mind all sales are final, there are no returns or exchanges. I will be here tomorrow from 10-7 p.m. and Tuesday from 1-9 p.m. I'll talk to you soon! 

1.  $369 Joy sm bardot gg plus w white trim: retails $575 dimensions 11.5"x6.5"x3.5" (LxHxD) 
2.  $369 Joy sm bardot gg plus w dark brown trim: retails $575 dimensions 11.5"x6.5"x3.5" (LxHxD) 
3.  $529 Joy sm bardot black guccissima: retails $795 dimensions 11.5"x6.5"x3.5" (LxHxD) 
4.  $529 Joy sm bardot brown guccissima: retails $795 dimensions 11.5"x6.5"x3.5" (LxHxD) 
5.  $599 Joy sm bardot light brown guccissima: retails $795 dimensions 11.5"x6.5"x3.5" (LxHxD) 
6.  $399 Joy sm bardot gg plus w light brown trim: retails $575 11.5"x6.5"x3.5" (LxHxD) 

Thanks!
Marissa Hernandez 
GUCCI San Marcos 
(512) 392-9130


----------



## Crystal_Dallas

Continued


----------



## Crystal_Dallas

Last of them..............


----------



## BrooklynBAP

Gucci Icon Bit Boston in black guccissima...new at Yoogi's Closet for $1,250.
http://www.yoogiscloset.com/gucci-black-icon-bit-medium-boston-bag.aspx


----------



## KellyCat

Don't forget we can all get a 10% discount at the Gucci boutiques (except for items already on presale) as well as online tomorrow (Customer Appreciation Day). To purchase items at 10% discount online, make sure you go to the regular website (gucci.com) and not the presale site.


----------



## shopingisfun

Sample Deal/Promotion/Offer: 	 Black Friday Special- 30% Off All Handbags
Details: 	Black Friday Only! Take 30% Off All Handbags At Jomashop.com. Use Code BFJOMA30

Deal Starts: 	November 16, 2009
Deal Ends: 	November 27, 2009


----------



## Expy00

My local Saks outlet, Off 5th, had all designer sunglasses on sale for only $99 this past weekend, including Gucci. I saw a few sunglass styles at Off 5th that were priced at the Gucci outlet in Vacaville for $189 - $225.


----------



## iamsecksi

*gucci giving 10% off today on the newest collection* (cruise) not classic or fall/winter. 24 HOUR EVENT!!! GO TODAY!


----------



## BrooklynBAP

Sand Guccissima Large Sukey at Bluefly for $1,255.  Check the Deals/Steals thread for additional coupon codes!

http://www.bluefly.com/Gucci-sand-guccissima-Sukey-oversized-tote/cat340068/302933401/detail.fly


----------



## KellyCat

The 10% off today--at least on gucci.com--applies to ALL COLLECTIONS and not just cruise. Just put your item in the shopping bag and hit "PURCHASE" and you'll see the lower price reflected after the 10% discount.


----------



## flipchickmc

See Post #164 - Shun @ Honolulu Gucci updated his photobucket link with additional items and close-ups of certain bags.  Contact info and link is on that post!


----------



## flipchickmc

Got additional pictures from Shun with prices.  

Please contact SA Shun Matsumoto at phone: 1.808.921.1000 or email: gucci.shun@gmail.com


















He also updated this link with additonal pictures
http://s583.photobucket.com/albums/s...Winter Sale/


----------



## Alexis8

This website looks authentic and has some great prices on what mainly appears to be old season stock... I hope im right! 

http://www.rebelboutique.com/gucci-handbags.html

http://www.rebelboutique.com/gucci-handbags.html

Has anyone used this website before?


----------



## shopingisfun

Alexis8 said:


> This website looks authentic and has some great prices on what mainly appears to be old season stock... I hope im right!
> 
> http://www.rebelboutique.com/gucci-handbags.html
> 
> http://www.rebelboutique.com/gucci-handbags.html
> 
> Has anyone used this website before?



Are you sure about this website...  Did a search on yahoo and this is what I found:
Designer Handbag Discount - Web Search - WebMarket.com
Fake Designer Bags · Discount Designer Clothin... Handbags · Discount Designer Purses ... www.rebelboutique.com. 6. Welcome to DellaModa.com ...

FREE SHIPPING within USA. www.rebelboutique.com ... designer replica handbags · wholesale designer handbags · fake handbags · replica handbags


----------



## Alexis8

Thanks for clarifying shoppingisfun, my apologies - I'll stay well clear!! It's frustrating as I want the gucci belt bag in beige with the brown strap and cannot get it anywhere!!! I'd rather go without though than have a fake though!!


----------



## queen.asli

Alexis8 said:


> Thanks for clarifying shoppingisfun, my apologies - I'll stay well clear!! It's frustrating as I want the gucci belt bag in beige with the brown strap and cannot get it anywhere!!! I'd rather go without though than have a fake though!!


I just saw this - NEW Gucci mini belt bag in beige/ebony monogram canvas with classic red/green web strap. http://www.castira.com/Handbags/Gucci-Brown-Mini-Belt-Bag.html


----------



## coolbulls

steguh said:


> Good evening,
> 
> I have attached pictures of our newest arrivals. These items are exclusives that were sold in our retail boutiques from around the world. If you have any questions please feel free to reply to this email or give me a call back at the store.  Keep in mind all sales are final, there are no returns or exchanges. Have a wonderful afternoon! I will be here from 1-9 p.m. Saturday and 10-7 p.m. on Sunday. I hope to hear from you then!
> 
> 
> 1. ) $1329 Pelham med ivory guccissima hobo: Retail $1895 dimensions 17"x10"x2" (LxHxD)
> 2.) $1329 Pelham med nude guccissima hobo: Retail $1895 dimensions 17"x10"x2" (LxHxD)
> 3.) $1329 Pelham med black guccissima hobo: Retail $1895 dimensions 17"x10"x2" (LxHxD)
> 4.) $1399 Pelham large black guccissima hobo: Retail $1995 dimensions 20"x12"x6.5" (LxHxD)
> 5.)$1399 Pelham large brown guccissima hobo: Retail $1995 dimensions 20"x12"x6.5" (LxHxD)
> 
> Have a great weekend!
> Marissa Hernandez
> GUCCI San Marcos
> (512) 392-9130


Are Nude or Ivory Pelham still available in any Gucci stores? I saw black and brown available at Desert Hill Outlet today.


----------



## ryrybaby12

Please call Saks in Phoenix, AZ at 602-955-8000 x 5401 and ask for Thomas Frye.  Happy Shopping!


----------



## ebnickiea

does anyone know when the online sale will open to the public?-I'm hoping they will add more items once it goes public. I'm dying to buy something but nothing on sale is calling my name


----------



## taxiang2002

post pictures for bluemoon123, please contact Trey - 704-442-7900 and refer to picture image number.


----------



## taxiang2002

one more picture


----------



## bluemoon123

The sale is 33% from NM. You can also call Trey @ 704-442-2173.
Thans to taxiang for posting images.



taxiang2002 said:


> post pictures for bluemoon123, please contact Trey - 704-442-7900 and refer to picture image number.


----------



## ryrybaby12

These bags are 40% off of original price and if you live outside of AZ, it is sent tax free!!


----------



## Quigs

*Gucci sale posted on Saks.com (includes bags, shoes, clothing, etc)*

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/sear...8474395222441&bmUID=1259644279535&N=5051+1678


----------



## ryrybaby12

More from Thomas at Saks-all Guccis here are 40% off...please call him if interested for prices-602-955-8000x5401.

Remember...tax free if out of state!


----------



## Charmed05

chocolate Jockey med hobo  $777
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...<>ast_id=1408474395222441&bmUID=1259736450976


----------



## llaga22

gucci bags extra 40% off at Off Saks....


----------



## jrw118

llaga22 said:


> gucci bags extra 40% off at Off Saks....


 What do they have available?


----------



## flipchickmc

Just got this email from Marissa at San Marcos outlet...




> Good afternoon!
> 
> I hope you had a great weekend!  Here is a look at the Charmy collection that we have received over the past week.  They are very good prices on these handbags so just let me know if you are interested.  Keep in mind all sales are final, there are no returns or exchanges.  I will be here today until 9 p.m. today, off Thursday, and 2-10p.m. Friday. We are already in December and these make great gifts for the wish list!  I'll talk to you soon!
> 
> 1.  $399 Charmy sm boston black white w blk leather trim: retail $650 and dimensions 11.5"x6.5"x4" (LxHxD)
> 2.  $439 Med Charmy boston black suede w gg embossed: retail $695 and dimensions 11.5"x6.5"x4" (LxHxD)
> 3.  $499 Charmy med red gg canvas hobo: retails $750 and dimensions are 15.5"x9"x4" (LxHxD)
> 4.  $499 Charmy shoulder bag in brown jacquard: retails $795 and dimensions are 15.5"x9"x4" (LxHxD)
> 5.  $449 Charmy black denim hobo: retails $650 and dimensions are 12"x7"x3" (LxHxD)
> 6.  $449 Charmy brown denim hobo: retails $650 and dimensions 12"x7"x3" (LxHxD)
> 7.  $449 Charmy med light brown leather hobo: retails $695 and dimensions are 12"x7"x3" (LxHxD)
> 
> Have a great week!
> Marissa Hernandez
> GUCCI San Marcos
> (512) 392-9130


----------



## flipchickmc

More...


----------



## flipchickmc

And more...


----------



## flipchickmc

And the last of them...


----------



## llaga22

jrw118 said:


> What do they have available?


 
a lot of different colors on this
http://www.gucci.com/us/us-english/us/sale/handbags/#0-1134939-231822AA6NG1640
http://www.gucci.com/us/us-english/us/sale/handbags/#0-1127529-231817F4DYJ5768
http://www.gucci.com/us/us-english/us/sale/handbags/#0-1117053-143745F867N2065
http://www.gucci.com/us/us-english/us/sale/handbags/#0-1117056-152280F867N2065
http://www.gucci.com/us/us-english/us/sale/handbags/#0-1117056-152280F867N2065
http://www.gucci.com/us/us-english/us/sale/handbags/#0-1117056-152280F867N2065
 I bought one that I could not find a picture of... I went straight to work so i am not able to post pics yet... i will tomorrow.


----------



## LT bag lady

Bergdorf Goodman has some bags on sale at 40% off.
Call Jody at 212 872-2555, tell you you got her # on the Purse Forum.


----------



## jrw118

MY SA @ saks has some bags available @ 40% off
brown abbey from $750 down to $450
2 brown princy hobos form $750-450
Her name is Vanessa and the number is (631)350-1355


----------



## sneezz

Red guccissima messenger $476 on Bluefly, quick! One left!

http://www.bluefly.com/Gucci-red-guccissima-leather-messenger-bag/cat20428/302150501/detail.fly


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

4hrs left on this Gucci Belt Bag  no bids, starting at $100


----------



## joyjoyjoy

jrw118 said:


> MY SA @ saks has some bags available @ 40% off
> brown abbey from $750 down to $450
> 2 brown princy hobos form $750-450
> Her name is Vanessa and the number is (631)350-1355


 
does vanessa have an email address?  do you know which abbey bag it is?


----------



## jrw118

joyjoyjoy said:


> does vanessa have an email address? do you know which abbey bag it is?


 She does have an email pm me for it please.  She does not check it so often.   I do not know if the abbey is still available but I think it was th edouble handle open top.


----------



## aeonat

Saks has these following gucci items on sale.. PM me for SA information
1. Jockey Leather large in black, white and beige. In small black and beige.
2. Hysteria: Large hobo black patent orig 1,295.00   
                 In black leather, I have a large top handle tote, oversized clutch, small 
                 hobo orig. 1,695.00 and small wristlet in both black leather and
                black patent leather.
3.Bamboo Beads in purple leather orig. 2,400.00
4.The Bag Pack in black leather in both sizes.
5.Wallets I have are the Hysteria in black leather only and in both sizes. 
6.one clutch in purple from the Lucy collection.  
 The sale is 40% off original price.


----------



## mv_envy

super cute bag! gucci small guccissima cream tassel tote bag 

http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-S...ma-Cream-Tassel-Tote-Bag/4310821/product.html


----------



## Crystal_Dallas

Received this from Marissa in San Marcos, here phone number is listed below, but her e-mail is GSanMarcos@us.gucci.com.

Good afternoon!

We received a new britt hobo in the black denim and the sm carry on duffle in black denim.  We have quantity on these but they will sell fast because of the great price!  If you are interested or have any questions please feel free to give me a call or email me back at the store.  I will be here today until 10 p.m., and 9-6 p.m. tomorrow.  Keep in mind all sales are final, there are no returns or exchanges.  I hope to hear from you soon!

1.  $389 Britt flat hobo in black denim: retails $650 and dimensions are  14"x10"x1"   (LxHxD)
2.  $389 Britt flat hobo in brown denim: retails $650 and dimensions are 14"x10"x1"   (LxHxD)
3.  $559 New britt lg purple guccissima hobo: retails $795 and dimensions are 14"x10"x1" (LxHxD)
4.  $559 Large new britt guccissima in blue: retails $795 and dimensions are 14"x10"x1" (LxHxD)
5.  $259 Sm carry on duffle: retails $465 and dimensions are 19"x12"x6" (LxHxD)

P.S. 21 days until Christmas!
Thanks!
Marissa Hernandez
GUCCI San Marcos
(512) 392-9130


----------



## Crystal_Dallas

More


----------



## Crystal_Dallas

Last


----------



## ang2383

dsw union sq nyc - tons of the floral bags in all styles, tons of the black denim in all styles and quite a few metallic silver hobos.  this was as of yesterday.


----------



## lmorte

just to let anyone know.there were the gucci twirl watch with diamonds at the nordstrom fack san leandro calif.


----------



## aeonat

Good morning! 

I hope you are having a great week!  We just received hard mark downs on some of our handbags.  These items will sell fast because they are such great prices and we are very limited in quantity.  If you are interested or have any questions please feel free to give me a call or email me back at the store.  I will be here today until 7 p.m. and tomorrow from 2-10 p.m.  Keep in mind all sales are final, there are no returns or exchanges.  I hope to hear from you soon!

1. $979 hobo plates and $859 hobo plates: markdown price is $399 and they retail for $1430 and $1390. The measurements are 8L x 6H x 2Din. 

2. $399, $369, $429 bardot small gg plus with dark brown trim and white trim and dark brown gg plus, pink gg crystal: markdown price is $299 and retail is $545 

3.  $579 Babouska evening soft calf: markdown price is $399 

4.  $1,999 Unicef white python messenger: markdown price is $799 retail is $4,990 


Happy Holidays! 
Marissa Hernandez 
GUCCI San Marcos


----------



## aeonat

some more


----------



## aeonat

Last set


----------



## crazyaboutnails

Adorable Gucci Joy! Only $365 (Aust $$)!!

http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-S...rk-Brown-Mini-Boston-Bag/4185951/product.html


----------



## mattking2000

Good Afternoon! 

The Sale starts December 17th - December 26th.  We can pre sale right now so let me know which styles you are interested in! These styles are going an additional 40% off of the price that is listed.  Ex: $449 listed price...sale price is $269.  Keep in mind all sales are final, there are no returns or exchanges. These are the only handbags going on sale.  Christmas is only 9 days away and these handbags make great gifts at a really great price!  I will be here today until 8 p.m., Thursday from 1-9 p.m., and Friday from 10-7 p.m. I hope to hear from you soon! 

1.  $499 Charmy shoulder bag in brown: retail $795 dimensions 15.5"x9"x4" (LxHxD) take an additional 40% off: $299.40 
2.  $449 Charmy black denim hobo: retail $650 dimensions 12"x7"x3" (LxHxD) take an additional 40% off: $269.40 
3.  $449 Charmy med brown denim hobo: retail $650 dimensions 12"x7"x3" (LxHxD) take an additional 40% off: $269.40 
4.  $449 Charmy med red guccissima hobo: retail $695 dimensions 12"x7"x3" (LxHxD) take an additional 40% off: $269.40 
5.  $499 Charmy med light brown hobo: retail $695 dimensions 12"x7"x3" (LxHxD) take an additional 40% off: $299.40 
6.  $559 New britt lg purple guccissima hobo: retail $850 dimensions 14"x10"x1" (LxHxD) take an additional 40% off: $335.40 
7.  $479 Charmy flora med hobo: retail $775 dimensions 15.5"x9"x4" (LxHxD) take an additional 40% off: $287.40 

Happy Holidays!
Marissa Hernandez
GUCCI San Marcos 
(512) 392-9130


----------



## mattking2000

Second set of pictures of four.


----------



## mattking2000

Third set of four


----------



## mattking2000

Last set (and picture).


----------



## rhaemy8i8

Does anyone know where I can buy the Gucci heart joy boston bag?!  The beige one with red/green hearts???? Seen any in the outlets? Thanks heaps!!


----------



## love2shop_26

rhaemy8i8 said:


> Does anyone know where I can buy the Gucci heart joy boston bag?!  The beige one with red/green hearts???? Seen any in the outlets? Thanks heaps!!



You might get more responses if you post on the chat thread:  http://forum.purseblog.com/gucci/gucci-chat-thread-426444-244.html.  There's no chatting allowed on here coz it gets too cluttered up.


----------



## asianjade

Got a very good deal for a flap french wallet with gucci logo engraved metal plate at gucci online for $125.30.


----------



## sneezz

Icon Bit Medium Boston in white leather: $1307 + 25% off!

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...D0%26N%3D4294967189%26st%3Ds%26pageSize%3D160

here's one in black from overstock.com:$1700

http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-Shoes/Gucci-Icon-Bit-Black-Medium-Boston-Bag/4387709/product.html


----------



## queen.asli

asianjade said:


> Got a very good deal for a flap french wallet with gucci logo engraved metal plate at gucci online for $125.30.


where did you buy this??


----------



## ticachu

sand leather jockey hobo at bergdorf goodman online for $875 with free shipping, retail $1795


----------



## EmeraldStar

queen.asli said:


> where did you buy this??


She mentioned it was from Gucci.com.


----------



## queen.asli

EmeraldStar said:


> She mentioned it was from Gucci.com.


ups- at gucci online -  sorry, language difference - thank you for helping


----------



## Stacy20

Saks Fifth Avenue Outlet Off 5th in Orlando Fl (407) 354-5757
I saw (i) two reddish brown guccissimia medium horsebit hobos for $999 - the color was gorgeous, (ii) bb black denim fabric hobo bag and (iii) another hobo bag in the horsebit canvas that was really nice.


----------



## kburns2000

Take a look at this beauty!!! Drool....

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/swee..._Gucci_Sukey_in_Black_Guccissima_Leather__EUC


----------



## Romeebear

Gucci Hollywood Mid-Heel shoes @ Neimanmarcus.com (under sales)

$308.00 with extra 25% off... $230.00

SHOPNM= free shipping

only have a 9.5 left (im a 10 darnit!!)

Happy New Year!


----------



## Stacy20

Dark Brown Guccissima Medium Sukey on sale at bluefly.com

http://www.bluefly.com/Gucci-brown-...ey-medium-satchel/SEARCH/305863101/detail.fly


----------



## Stacy20

Bergdorf Goodman has more gucci bags on sale


----------



## Diva Divina

Additional bags are posted on the Gucci sale section of the website.


----------



## gnourtmat

Hello ladies,

I got this wallet a few months ago during the Gucci sale at DSW but I never got a chance to share!

DSW at Bethesda, Maryland

Wallet for $100























P.S. sorry for the bad quality pics... these are taken from my blackberry :/


----------



## muchiko19

I saw some $999 guccisima horesbit hobo (cream and burgundy color) on off saks 5th avenue at gilroys outlet.  It was additional 20% off so would come out at $800 plus takes

I also saw a couple of Britt Guccisima in different colors (I could only remember yellow) which were also 20% off.

There were also a couple of horsebit pattern hobos at 50% off.  I think it would come out at aroun $250 plus taxes


----------



## harpercassidy

Hi All- New to Gucci 

Noticed gucci.com added new sale items this evening!

http://www.gucci.com/us/us-english/us/sale/handbags


----------



## rhaemy8i8

any good deals at the outlet for wallets, belts & other accessories?!


----------



## Suzzeee

A few new things in at the Vacaville outlet -- mouse over the pics for pricing.  I didn't get the price on the new patent flats however.  Call Yessica at the Vacaville outlet for more info on any of these. 

That snake bag is a really good deal - retail on that is $4590!!  The Pellham is about half price too!


----------



## howardu09

Currently at Neiman Marcus online as of 10:35 AM EST Sunday, Jan 10, 2010

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...D0%26N%3D4294967189%26st%3Ds%26pageSize%3D160

Sale price $875





Jockey Hobo, Large
Choose light sand or black leather. Brass hardware. Single nonadjustable strap. Horsebit detail and studs. Inside zip and cell phone pockets. 18 3/10"H x 14 3/5"W x 4 1/2"D. Made in Italy.


----------



## Crystal_Dallas

1 of 4:

From Marissa in San Marcos.  Prices are listed in file name.


Good afternoon!

I hope you are having a great weekend! Exotics are in! We received many styles of handbags so look forward to many more emails to come.  Over the next couple of weeks we will be receiving more from the fall/winter collection.  They are not sending us quantity in these styles so make sure you give me a call so we can process the phone order for you while we have them. They will sell out!  It is $10 for UPS ground shipping and then the tax where you are located.  Keep in mind all sales are final, there are no returns or exchanges.  I will be here today until 7 p.m., off tomorrow, and 1-9 p.m.  I hope to hear from you then! =)

1.  $1,039 Hysteria Large clutch in brown python: retail $2590 dimensions 15"x8"x3" (LxHxD)
2.  $1,039 Hysteria large black python clutch: retail $2590 dimensions 15"x8"x3" (LxHxD)
3.  $379 Hysteria large gg crystal clutch: retail $750 dimensions 15"x8"x3" (LxHxD)
4.  $1,839 Hysteria large brown python tote: retail $4,590 dimensions 17"x14"x5" (LxHxD)
5.  $749 Hysteria lg tortoise clutch: retail $1,250 dimensions 15"x8"x3" (LxHxD)
6.  $1,299 Hysteria sm top handle brown guccissima hobo: retail $1,850 dimensions 15"x11"x2" (LxHxD)

Thanks!
Marissa Hernandez
GUCCI San Marcos
(512) 392-9130


----------



## Crystal_Dallas

2 of 4


----------



## Crystal_Dallas

3 of 4


----------



## Crystal_Dallas

4 of 4


----------



## ziqi

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...D0%26N%3D4294967189%26st%3Ds%26pageSize%3D160


----------



## Pretty Yellow

Jockey Hobo, Large $875.00 (light sand)

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...T1.jhtml%3FNo%3D0%26N%3D252%26rd%3D1%26va%3Dt


----------



## Stacy20

Gucci Back Pack, Large $1,675.00 

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...e%2Fcatalog%2Ftemplates%2FET1.jhtml%3FN%3D252


----------



## xpiscesx

http://portero.com/sales/first-finds/gucci-black-leather-britt-shoulder-tote-bag.html

GUCCI

Black Leather Britt Shoulder Tote Bag

Very Good Condition

*Add to Shopping Bag $1,173.00*
Est. Retail Value$2,450.00
You Save 52%$1,277.00


----------



## Ellie Mae

Some new Gucci on Malleries (Same seller on BONZ if you prefer that venue)

http://luxury.malleries.com/gucci-c-2488-s-275.html?mall2SID=472bb8f1a311b4de1e11ef9f469819e5


----------



## KPCoppola

TJMaxx in Sudbury, MA had two black leather "Icon Bit" bags. One was a shoulder bag, and the other I think was the doctor bag (the chain hanging on it) Price on the shoulder bag was $899, the doctor was, I think, just over $1000.


----------



## BagsOnly

Gucci is having final sales in sydney- further markdowns in stores. I saw a few items of bags and accessories at 90% off!!!! The MLC store has clothing at 90% off too!!!!


----------



## jennshopper

DSW Private Sale- Gucci bags online today for members! See attachment for details. Good luck!


----------



## anne1218

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...%2BEndeca%2BLanding%26st%3Ds%26pageSize%3D160

same on NM for dif color


----------



## Pretty Yellow

Gucci Large Jockey Hobo Sand $875

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...294967071%2B252%26st%3Ds%26_requestid%3D20484


----------



## anne1218

http://www.dsw.com/dsw_shoes/catalo...=&category=dsw12cat610002&prodId=203718&brand

for $299


----------



## twoodcc

beutiful indeed...i like the pink one especially.. it looks sleek and slim.. i will definitly get one of those.... just have to do a lot more savings....


----------



## prettylady

do the outlets have any mens wallets right now??


----------



## sneezz

No chatter!  Please comment in the chat thread!


----------



## Stacy20

large web guccissima tote for only $759

http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-Shoes/Gucci-New-Ladies-Brown-Tote/4427700/product.html


----------



## flipchickmc

Got this email from Marissa...



> Good Evening,
> 
> Here are some of the new men's shoes that we received today.  Great prices! If you are interested or have any questions please feel free to give me a call or email me back at the store.  Keep in mind all sales are final, there are no returns or exchanges.  I will be here today until 9 p.m, tomorrow 11-8 p.m.  I hope to hear from you soon!
> 
> 1.  $139 Men's cartagena thong white gg plus: retail $295 size available: 12
> 2.  $169 Men's copacabana slide w web: retail $395 size available: 13
> 3.  $169 Men's santa fe thong with crest: retail $420 size available: 10, 10.5, 11.5
> 4.  $199 Men's madrid vlcro snkr w print web: retail $485 size available: 7, 10.5, 11.5
> 5.  $229 Men's Padova sneaker black patent: retail $550 size available: 5.5, 6, 12.5, 13
> 6.  $339 Men's jagger Lup boot in calf: retail $795 size available: 8, 11
> 7.  $379 Men's hall moc w crest hrns calf: retail $635 size available: 10
> 8.  $379 Men's Padova sneaker green python: retail $895 size available: 8, 9, 9.5, 10.5, 11, 14.5, 15
> 9.  $399 Men's madrid sneaker w croco velcro: retail $650 size available: 7.5, 8, 8.5, 9, 9.5, 10, 10.5, 11, 12, 12.5, 13, 13.5
> 10.  $669 Men's houston moc w crest ostrich claws millenium: retail $1,600 size available: 10
> 
> Thanks!
> Marissa Hernandez
> GUCCI San Marcos
> (512) 392-9130


----------



## flipchickmc

More men's shoes...


----------



## flipchickmc

And more...


----------



## flipchickmc

And the last of them...


----------



## aeonat

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-AUTH-GUCCI-...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2304fe99d1

check out this lovely sukey!!!


----------



## flipchickmc

Another email from Marissa...



> Hi!
> 
> Great prices on handbags and tote!  If you are interested or have any questions please feel free to give me a call or email me back at the store.  Also, on the ladies sneakers they do run big since they are in the G width so I would recommend going half a size to a full size down.  For example, I normally wear size 7.5 and the 7 fits me perfectly!  Keep in mind all sales are final, there are no returns or exchanges.  I hope to hear from you soon!  I will be here today until 8 p.m., tomorrow from 1-9 p.m. and Sunday from 10-7 p.m.  I'll talk to you soon!
> 
> 1.  $389 Guccissima metallic hobo: retail $550 dimensions 10"x6"x3" (LxHxD)
> 2.  $539 Silver metallic guccissima medium tote: retail $850 dimensions 14.5"x12"x5" (LxHxD)
> 3.  $689 Silver metallic guccissima large tote: retail $995 dimensions 17"x15"x6" (LxHxD)
> 4.  $329 black gg jacquard tote w long adjustable strap: retail $595 dimensions 14"x15"x6" (LxHxD)
> 5.  $259 Ladies sneaker white w web: sizes available: (3)6G, 6.5G, 7G, 8G, 9.5G, 10G, 10.5G
> 
> Have a great weekend!
> Marissa Hernandez
> GUCCI San Marcos
> (512) 392-9130


----------



## flipchickmc

More pics...


----------



## flipchickmc

And the last...


----------



## aeonat

3 icon bit Boston black guccissima are on bluefly now for about 15xx.


----------



## alexiaxalexia

If anyone is interested...DSW has a few of the same leather bags that came in the last outlet email, just at better prices.

http://www.dsw.com/dsw_shoes/catalo...w12cat610002&level0=cat10006&_requestid=11042


----------



## Alice1979

My SA from Saks Houston has the following available, $757.74 from $2000. Please contact her if you're seriously interested.







Maria (she goes by Zaira) Costa
maria_costa@s5a.com
(713)627-0500 ext 5650 or 5733


----------



## flipchickmc

Just got the email from Marissa at San Marcos...



> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Here are some of the new arrivals that we received today.  Great prices! If you are interested or have any questions please feel free to give me a call or email me back at the store.  Keep in mind all sales are final, there are no returns or exchanges.  I will be here today until 9 p.m, off tomorrow, and 10-7 p.m. on Thursday.  I hope to hear from you soon!
> 
> 1.) $119 Men's wallet gg nylon: retails $245
> 2.) $139 Large gg scarves (purple, baby blue, and lavender): retail $275 These scarves are 70% wool and 30% silk
> 3. ) $699 Crest boule large green leather hobo: retail $1,750 dimensions 16"x12"x2.5" (LxHxD)
> 
> Have a great week!
> Marissa Hernandez
> GUCCI San Marcos
> (512)392-9130


----------



## flipchickmc

Crest Boule


----------



## Alice1979

My SA from Saks Houston has the following available, $939.99 from $2350. Please contact her and only her if you're seriously interested.






Maria (she goes by Zaira) Costa
maria_costa@s5a.com
(713)627-0500 ext 5650 or 5733


----------



## ling0882434

boston nm has python tote w/ bamboo handle and tassle in brown. down to 2000 from 4000 sth 

my sa is isis


----------



## yuki88

ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51PuVyRTZBL._SL500_AA280_.jpg

looking for this kind of bag...doesnt has to be exactly same


----------



## kitty_mao

Does anybody receive any email from Gucci Vacaville Outlet about their weekly deal updates, just like the ones from San Marcos Gucci saleswoman?  If not, does anybody have any recent deals from Gucci Vacaville Outlet?


----------



## Stacy20

Gucci Babouska Hobo, Medium 
Original: $1,595.00 
NOW: $718.00 

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/comm...SIGNER&N=4294967071+252&st=s&_requestid=11912


----------



## Stacy20

Gucci
Icon Bit Medium Shoulder Bag  
Original:  $1,790.00 
NOW:  $805.00 

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...294967189%2B252%26st%3Ds%26_requestid%3D15007


----------



## flipchickmc

Just got this email from Marissa...



> Good afternoon!
> 
> Great items at great prices!  We are still waiting for the large shipment of handbags and ladies shoes to come in so look out for those emails. Also, do not forget but Valentine's Day is coming up soon! If you are interested in any of these items please feel free to give me a call or email me back at the store.  Keep in mind all sales are final, there are no returns or exchanges.  I will be here today until 7 p.m., Friday 1-9 p.m., and Saturday 11-8 p.m.  I hope to hear from you soon!
> 
> 1.  $89 Scarf in large G print black and grey (100% wool): retail $195
> 2.  $99 gg scarves (70% wool & 30% silk): retail $215
> 3.  $389 Medium silver guccissima hobo with pewter trim: retail $550 dimensions 11"x7"x3.5" (LxHxD)
> 4.  $2,129 Jockey large python hobo: retail $3,550 dimensions 17"x9"x4.5" (LxHxD)
> 
> Thanks!
> Marissa Hernandez
> GUCCI San Marcos
> (512) 392-9130


----------



## flipchickmc

Silver Hobo & Python Jockey


----------



## love2shop_26

Available as of an hour ago at Downtown Seattle Nordstrom.  Hover over the pics for name and price


----------



## auu1807

love2shop_26 said:


> Available as of an hour ago at Downtown Seattle Nordstrom.  Hover over the pics for name and price



Hi
can you please give me their contact number because I would like to get the phamton one thanks


----------



## flipchickmc

Email from Marissa...



> Good afternoon!
> 
> TGIF!  The new merchandise is starting to come in slowly.  We received some really great pieces today but are limited in quantity so make sure you give me a call and get that phone order taken care of before we sell out.  Keep in mind all sales are final, there are no returns or exchanges.  I will be here today until 9 p.m., 11-8 p.m. Saturday, and 10-7p.m. on Sunday.  I hope to hear from you soon!
> 
> 1.  $269 The collapsible brown denim travel tote: retail $495 dimensions 15.5"x15.5"x8.5" (LxHxD) ONLY 2 AVAILABLE
> 2.  $359 Medium black gg plus tote w signature web: retail $795 dimensions 15"x13.5"x4.5" (LxHxD) ONLY 11 AVAILABLE
> 
> 
> Have a fantastic weekend!
> Marissa Hernandez
> GUCCI San Marcos
> (512) 392-9130


----------



## gnourtmat

flipchickmc said:


> Email from Marissa...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Good afternoon!
> 
> TGIF! The new merchandise is starting to come in slowly. We received some really great pieces today but are limited in quantity so make sure you give me a call and get that phone order taken care of before we sell out. Keep in mind all sales are final, there are no returns or exchanges. I will be here today until 9 p.m., 11-8 p.m. Saturday, and 10-7p.m. on Sunday. I hope to hear from you soon!
> 
> 1. $269 The collapsible brown denim travel tote: retail $495 dimensions 15.5"x15.5"x8.5" (LxHxD) ONLY 2 AVAILABLE
> 2. $359 Medium black gg plus tote w signature web: retail $795 dimensions 15"x13.5"x4.5" (LxHxD) ONLY 11 AVAILABLE
> 
> 
> Have a fantastic weekend!
> Marissa Hernandez
> GUCCI San Marcos
> (512) 392-9130
Click to expand...


just called her and ordered the medium black gg plus tote w signature web


----------



## Suzzeee

Not much new at Vacaville but Yessica has these bags in stock -- hover over pic for pricing.  Call Yessica at Vacaville for more info.  Oops - I mislabeled that one bag - not an Indy but a Baboushka (or however you spell that


----------



## Suzzeee

A few more bags at Vacaville -- Call Yessica for more info.  Hover over pics for pricing info.  That Jackie bag is stunning in that color!


----------



## Suzzeee

Vacaville is doing pre-sale for the holiday weekend -- here are a few things that they have on sale - some great deals.  Also, some of the jewelry is going to be 50% off.  Call Yessica for more info.


----------



## GucciObsessed

That Jackie is calling to me...someone buy it please! lol


----------



## MaliaNia

Large chain for $607...hurry!

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...31cat6000734cat11000734cat19000737cat23280731


----------



## bagge

Suzzeee said:


> Vacaville is doing pre-sale for the holiday weekend -- here are a few things that they have on sale - some great deals.  Also, some of the jewelry is going to be 50% off.  Call Yessica for more info.



hey i am new to the forum. can someone give me yessica's number? do they ship? i dont live nearby i just got a med guccisima hobo for like 1000 bucks from saks and these bags r much cheaper so i am thinking of doing a return and getting the purple one from the pics


----------



## Pretty Yellow

(707) 447-0104 



bagge said:


> hey i am new to the forum. Can someone give me yessica's number? Do they ship? I dont live nearby i just got a med guccisima hobo for like 1000 bucks from saks and these bags r much cheaper so i am thinking of doing a return and getting the purple one from the pics


----------



## bagge

^^
thanx!!


----------



## mschic73

I have been trying to get in touch with Jessica since this latest posting, but she is always with a customer.  Has anyone else had any luck?


----------



## pinkyfog

MaliaNia said:


> Large chain for $607...hurry!
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...31cat6000734cat11000734cat19000737cat23280731



Hi MaliaNia, I was monitoring the site closely, I didn't see the bag for sale before? did you just go down through Sale section, and then handbags? I'm really curious..... seems like I have missed lots deals that others can see....

thanks in advance!


----------



## llson

^^They go in a flash, I think they update every 9-10 minutes or so.


----------



## gueancla

This item is not available.  sold out?


----------



## mv_envy

check out these wallets at overstock.

1) Gucci Brando Guccioli Wallet 
http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-S...Brown-Continental-Wallet/4603562/product.html 

2)Gucci Silver/Black continental wallet 
http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-Shoes/Gucci-Silver-Black-Continental-Wallet/4603540/product.html


----------



## Expy00

mschic73 said:


> I have been trying to get in touch with Jessica since this latest posting, but she is always with a customer. Has anyone else had any luck?


 
Have you tried leaving your contact information for Yessica and asking that she call you back at her earliest opportunity? She's been very busy lately, especially with the pre-sales for the upcoming Presidents' Day sale.


----------



## mschic73

Hi everyone:
The items below are available at the Vacaville store while supplies last. Ask for Linda. Enjoy! 

Pic 1: $209 now $125.40


Pic 2: $249 now $149.40


Pic 3: $189 now $113.40


Pic 4: (red) now: $143.30, (green) now: $137.40, (green with buckle) now:$155.40

The sale is open to the public on Feb 12-15. I would like to presale for you if you're interested. There's not a lot of stock. Please ask for me at the store or email me. I am off Wed and Thurs. Hope to hear from you 

Gucci (707)447-0104


sn105w.snt105.mail.live.com/mail/SafeRedirect.aspx?hm__tg=http://65.55.85.71/att/GetAttachment.aspx&hm__qs=file%3d9a9493a4-60bc-4560-9653-2383819c736e.JPG%26ct%3daW1hZ2UvanBlZw_3d_3d%26name%3dSU1HXzA5MzguSlBH%26inline%3d1%26rfc%3d0%26empty%3dFalse%26imgsrc%3dcid%253a3DB4EA1D-5FFF-48B5-BF5D-2370AA554D96%26msgHash%3dffffffffffffffff&oneredir=1&ip=10.13.8.8&d=d1402&mf=0&a=01_89434aad7121ed74ac06629f708e49fecc2588ed9bcaf0fc6180de39fc3574d6
sn105w.snt105.mail.live.com/mail/SafeRedirect.aspx?hm__tg=http://65.55.85.71/att/GetAttachment.aspx&hm__qs=file%3d5118faca-1494-42d4-a963-dcbb005d4b0a.JPG%26ct%3daW1hZ2UvanBlZw_3d_3d%26name%3dSU1HXzA5MzkuSlBH%26inline%3d1%26rfc%3d0%26empty%3dFalse%26imgsrc%3dcid%253a5C3278D0-FB33-411E-AE64-F546F3E5575B%26msgHash%3dffffffffffffffff&oneredir=1&ip=10.13.8.8&d=d1402&mf=0&a=01_89434aad7121ed74ac06629f708e49fecc2588ed9bcaf0fc6180de39fc3574d6
sn105w.snt105.mail.live.com/mail/SafeRedirect.aspx?hm__tg=http://65.55.85.71/att/GetAttachment.aspx&hm__qs=file%3dda72988b-7c81-4a8d-b900-e4a16c5b4cc0.JPG%26ct%3daW1hZ2UvanBlZw_3d_3d%26name%3dSU1HXzA5NDAuSlBH%26inline%3d1%26rfc%3d0%26empty%3dFalse%26imgsrc%3dcid%253a20F8D783-51DA-4FDB-B75D-3226FF68F5A1%26msgHash%3dffffffffffffffff&oneredir=1&ip=10.13.8.8&d=d1402&mf=0&a=01_89434aad7121ed74ac06629f708e49fecc2588ed9bcaf0fc6180de39fc3574d6
sn105w.snt105.mail.live.com/mail/SafeRedirect.aspx?hm__tg=http://65.55.85.71/att/GetAttachment.aspx&hm__qs=file%3dc08e9df0-c71b-4dd3-aeff-a6c6f7c6560f.JPG%26ct%3daW1hZ2UvanBlZw_3d_3d%26name%3dSU1HXzA5MzQuSlBH%26inline%3d1%26rfc%3d0%26empty%3dFalse%26imgsrc%3dcid%253a743EA9FD-E177-409A-9EE2-6DEA7BA7263C%26msgHash%3dffffffffffffffff&oneredir=1&ip=10.13.8.8&d=d1402&mf=0&a=01_89434aad7121ed74ac06629f708e49fecc2588ed9bcaf0fc6180de39fc3574d6


----------



## nelita021

I can't see the pics


----------



## mschic73

Hi again:
I am not technically savvy and could not get the pics to post.  They are pics of four types of wallets in various colors.  No black though.  The first set are leather in brown, blue, or white with the GG logo.  The second set is Brown or blue with Gucci in silver on front.  The third and fourth pics contained GG logo wallets in green or red with brown trim.  Most are the envelope type wallets.  Call Linda or Yessica at Vacaville for details.  I will learn how to post pics for the future.


----------



## mschic73

Sorry.  I am still trying to post the pics but I just sent a post with the descriptions.  Hope that helps while I figure the posting out.


----------



## Suzzeee

Here are the wallet pics from Vacaville - sorry, I got the email last night but was too lazy to post

First Pic:

Rose $219 now $131.40
White $209 now $125.40
Jade $219 now $131.40
Hazel $209 now $125.40
Blue $209 now $125.40
Rusty $219 now $131.40

Second Pic:

Miele $219 now $131.40
Rusty $229 now $137.40

Third Pic:

Rusty & BlueSaphire $249 now$149.40
Cactus green $229 now$137.40

Fourth Pic:

Red $239 now $143.40
Cactus $229 now $137.40

Contact:  Yessica Vega-Martin
(707)447-0104


----------



## blackjodi

Hi ladies,
Just got this Large Jockey hobo on bergdorfgoodman.com and thought you might like to know.  Hurry the other two syles are already sold out.
http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...%3FNs%3DPCT_DISCOUNT%257c1%26N%3D252%26rd%3D1


----------



## flipchickmc

Just got this email from Marissa.  Awesome deals on shoes!



> Good afternoon!
> 
> Here are the ladies shoes that will be going on sale (40% off) for President's day weekend (12th-15th).  We can pre sale now at the sale price, then when the sale starts we will ship your merchandise out.  It is $10 for UPS ground shipping and then the tax where you are located.  If you are interested in pre sale feel free to give me a call or email me back at the store.  Keep in mind all sales are final, there are no returns or exchanges.  I am here today until 8 p.m., tomorrow from 1-9 p.m., and 12-7 p.m. on Sunday. I will send another email next with the women's sale wallets. I hope to hear from you soon!
> 
> 1.  $229 Ladies santander white patent wedge: 40% off comes to $137.40 sizes available: (2) 36, 37.5, 38.5, (3) 7.5, 8.5, 9, 10.5
> 2.  $229 Ladies santander gold metallic wedge: 40% off comes to $137.40 sizes available: 35.5, (4) 36, 36.5, 38.5, (2) 39, 7, 7.5, 9, 9.5, 10
> 3.  $459 Ladies IMAN tan platform w two buckles: 40% off comes to $275.40 sizes available: 40, 41
> 4.  $279 Ladies pretty strappy sandal black python: 40% off comes to $167.40 sizes available:6, 6.5, 7, (4) 7.5, 8, (2) 9, (2) 9.5, 10.5
> 5.  $289 Ladies pretty ivory python: 40% off comes to $173.40 sizes available: 9.5
> 6.  $309 Ladies grease slngbk pltfrm: 40% off comes to $185.40 sizes available:8
> 7.  $319 Ladies pretty silver python: 40% off comes to $191.40 sizes available: 6, 7, 9.5, 10
> 8.  $339 Ladies grease pltfrm light brown suede: 40% off comes to $203.40 sizes available3) 8.5, 9.5
> 9.  $339 Ladies grease pltfrm light lavender suede: 40% off comes to $203.40 sizes available: 7.5, 8.5
> 
> Thanks!
> Marissa Hernandez
> GUCCI San Marcos
> (512) 392-9130


----------



## flipchickmc

The rest...


----------



## flipchickmc

Email from Marissa for Presidents' Day Sale.



> Good afternoon!
> 
> I just received word on what will be on sale for the President's day. Select handbags will be an additional 40% off. The sale will start officially on the 12th however we can PRE SALE NOW! I also have a new email account that will allow me to work away from the store. I can be reached at marissa.gucci.sanmarcos@gmail.com. If you have any questions please feel free to reply to this email or give me a call at the store and keep in mind all sales are final.  I will be here today until 7 p.m., tomorrow 11-8 p.m., and Saturday from 1-9 p.m.  I hope to hear from you soon!
> 
> 1.) $499 Brown GG Jacquard Charmy: Retailed $795: Dimensions 16x9x5.5 (LxHxD) *40% off sale price $299.40 *
> 2.) $499 Black GG Jacquard Charmy: Retailed $795: Dimensions 16x9x5.5 (LxHxD) *40% off sale price $299.40 *
> 3.) $479 Flora Canvas Charmy: Retailed $795: Dimensions 16x9x5.5 (LxHxD) *40% off sale price $287.40 *
> 4.) $659 Purple Guccissima Charmy: Retailed $1090 : Dimensions 16x9x5.5 (LxHxD)* 40% off sale price $395.40 *
> 5.) $389 Brown GG Denim Britt: Retailed $595 : Dimensions 14.5x11x1.5 (LxHxD) *40% off sale price $233.40 *
> 6.) $559 Blue Guccissima Britt: Retailed $995 : Dimensions 14.5x11x1.5 (LxHxD) *40% off sale price $335.40 *
> 7.) $559 Yellow Guccissima Britt: Retailed $995 : Dimensions 14.5x11x1.5 (LxHxD) *40% off sale price $335.40 *
> Thank!
> Marissa Hernandez
> GUCCI San Marcos
> 512-392-9130


----------



## flipchickmc

More...


----------



## flipchickmc

the last of them...


----------



## tinytoons

Hazel $209 now $125.40 do you ship to Canada?


----------



## tinytoons

Im new to this so Im still trying to figure this out...so the better way is to contact Yessica?


----------



## Suzzeee

tinytoons said:


> Im new to this so Im still trying to figure this out...so the better way is to contact Yessica?



Yes, she's at the Vacaville outlet - she's pretty busy but leave your info and she'll call you back.  She's off this weekend though -- I also work with Brigite sometimes too and she is there on weekends usually.


----------



## npanitch

flipchickmc said:


> Just got this email from Marissa.  Awesome deals on shoes!



Thank you for your posts on the deal... I scored a pair of the python sandals.  

Marissa also said the shoes will be 50% off instead of the 40% on the email.
Can't wait till I get it


----------



## 2manybags

Does anyone know the measurements of the first set of wallets and what they look like on the inside? Also, is there a style name for these wallets to use to describe them when ordering over the phone? TIA!! 



Suzzeee said:


> Here are the wallet pics from Vacaville - sorry, I got the email last night but was too lazy to post
> 
> First Pic:
> 
> Rose $219 now $131.40
> White $209 now $125.40
> Jade $219 now $131.40
> Hazel $209 now $125.40
> Blue $209 now $125.40
> Rusty $219 now $131.40
> 
> Second Pic:
> 
> Miele $219 now $131.40
> Rusty $229 now $137.40
> 
> Third Pic:
> 
> Rusty & BlueSaphire $249 now$149.40
> Cactus green $229 now$137.40
> 
> Fourth Pic:
> 
> Red $239 now $143.40
> Cactus $229 now $137.40
> 
> Contact:  Yessica Vega-Martin
> (707)447-0104


----------



## tinytoons

scored two purses for a great deal...still waiting for the wallet reply though.  =)


----------



## sneezz

*SIGH* I'm sorry I don't mean to be CHATTING but everytime I look in this thread expecting to see a new deal, all I see is it being cluttered with CHATTING!! GRRRR! Ladies/gents if you must CHAT (ie questions, observations, etc etc) please do so in the CHAT thread only!!  

(end of rant)


----------



## mistyone1

flipchickmc said:


> the last of them...


 

Thank you for posting!!!


----------



## mistyone1

2manybags said:


> Does anyone know the measurements of the first set of wallets and what they look like on the inside? Also, is there a style name for these wallets to use to describe them when ordering over the phone? TIA!!


 
I have pic of wallet inside~~ Click the pic for bigger image!


----------



## Marcspoilsme88

Woodbury Commons in New York President's day sale Feb 12-15  
Gucci take an additional 50% off already reduced select items. (845)928-8034


----------



## flipchickmc

Just got this email from Marissa...



> Good afternoon!
> 
> Here are some of the new items that we received.  We do not have quantity on these items so definitely give me a call if you are interested in purchasing.  It is $10 for UPS ground shipping, signature is required, and it does ship insured.  Keep in mind all sales are final, there are no returns or exchanges.  I will be here today until 8 p.m., Friday from 1-9 p.m., and Saturday 10-7 p.m.  I hope to hear from you soon!
> 
> 1.  $369 Med gg canvas w ivory trim messenger: retail  $460 dimensions 12"x11.5"x1" (LxHxD)
> 2.  $389 Ivory canvas w brown guccissima leather trim: retail $695 dimensions 13.5"x7"x6.5" (LxHxD)
> 3.  $389 Black solid canvas w blk guccissima leather trim: retail $695 dimensions 13.5"x7"x6.5" (LxHxD)
> 4.  $679 Diaper bag in sand gg canvas: retail $975 dimensions 17"x11"x5" (LxHxD)
> 5.  $699 Abbey med brown guccissima hobo: retail $995 dimensions 12"x8"x1.5" (LxHxD)
> 6.  $1329 Hobo Plates med gg canvas w nude leather trim: retail $1750 dimensions 15"x7"x4" (LxHxD)
> 7.  $1609 Hobo plates med brown guccissima: retail $1990 dimensions are 15"x7"x4" (LxHxD)
> 8.  $1609 Hobo plates med ivory guccissima : retail $1990 dimensions are 15"x7"x4" (LxHxD)
> 
> Thanks!
> Marissa Hernandez
> GUCCI San Marcos
> (512) 392-9130


----------



## flipchickmc

More...


----------



## flipchickmc

And more...


----------



## flipchickmc

The last of them!


----------



## flipchickmc

Stats on the Jockey Boston...(left off email)

$1579 - Large Jockey Boston Brown Guccissima: Retails for $2250 and dimensions are 17"x10"x6" (LxHxD).


----------



## flipchickmc

Just got this email from Marissa....



> Hi again!
> 
> Just to let you know this handbag is going to markdown Saturday from $1395 to $699. We can pre sale this bag now! We only have 15 available and they will sell fast!  This handbag is 17"x12"x6" (LxHxD) so if you like large handbags this is the bag to get!  Keep in mind all sales are final, there are no returns or exchanges.  I'll be here all weekend so just give me a call =)
> 
> Thanks!
> Marissa Hernandez
> GUCCI San Marcos
> (512) 392-9130


----------



## BgaHolic

I can't go for this right now but hope some PFer gets it! It's gorg!! 
http://www.bluefly.com/Gucci-black-...bag/newarrivals-cat60024/305846601/detail.fly


----------



## flipchickmc

Just got this email from Marissa at San Marcos outlet.



> Good afternoon!
> 
> I hope you had a wonderful President's and Valentine's day!!  Here are a few new items that we have they are very limited in quantity so if you are interested just give me a call back at the store.  I will be here today until 9 p.m., off tomorrow, and 11-8 p.m. on Thursday. Keep in mind all sales are final, there are no returns or exchanges. I hope to hear from you soon!
> 
> 1.  $99 GUCCI baby shoes for a girl: retail $195 size 9-11 months
> 2.  $319 gg sand zip top tote: retail $450 dimensions 13"x9"x7.5" (LxHxD) 3 available
> 3.  $319 two compartment belt bag: retail $455 dimensions 11.5"x6.5"x1" (LxHxD) 4 available
> 4.  $349 Sm collapsible duffle: retail $495 dimensions 16"x10"x9.5" (LxHxD) 1 available
> 5.  $339 gg sand messenger: retail $485 dimensions 13"x7"x2" (LxHxD) 8 available
> 
> Have a great week!
> Marissa Hernandez
> GUCCI San Marcos
> (512) 392-9130


----------



## flipchickmc

And more...


----------



## flipchickmc

Last one...


----------



## mona_danya

I just got this from Peggy Urban at Nordstrom Seattle:

Here is a Gucci bag I had to share with you! Its a black signature hobo on sale! The regular price was $995 and its on sale for $398.

Please call me if you are interested in this bag! You may reach me at 206-628-1253.
I look forward to hearing from you!


----------



## mona_danya

mona_danya said:


> i just got this from peggy urban at nordstrom seattle:
> 
> Here is a gucci bag i had to share with you! Its a black signature hobo on sale! The regular price was $995 and its on sale for $398.
> 
> Please call me if you are interested in this bag! You may reach me at 206-628-1253.
> I look forward to hearing from you!



sold!


----------



## flipchickmc

Got this email from Marissa... Shoe #1 Malibu Pump GG Fabric did not show up on my email. Please call Marissa for more details or pics.



> Good afternoon!
> 
> I'm sorry for the mass amount of emails in one day but I don't want anyone to miss out on this amazing new product we are getting! We received a lot of great ladies shoes. If you are interested please call or email me at  I will be here today until 9 pm, tomorrow 10-7 p.m., and 10-7 p.m. Sunday.  As always, all sales are final, no returns or exchanges.  I look forward to hearing from you!
> 
> 1.) $259 Malibu Pump in GG Fabric with 3" heel: Retailed: $435: Available in sizes 5,6.5,7,7.5,8,8.5,9.5
> 2.) $279 Black leather Malibu pump: retail $465: Available in sizes 5.5,6,6.5,7,7.5,8,8.5,9,9.5,10
> 3.)$259 Icon Bit Peep toe Pump: Retailed: $650: Available in sizes 5.5, 6,6.5,7.5,8,8.5,9
> 4.) $179  Purple Patient Flat: Retailed: $460: Available in sizes 5.5,6,6.5,7.7,8.5,9
> 5.) $259 Black Britt Mule: Retailed: $425: Available in sizes 5,5.5,6,6.5,7,7.5,8,8.5,9,9.5
> 6.) $309 Black Britt Heel: Retailed: $510: Available in sizes 5,5.5,6,6.5,7,7.5,8,8.5,9,9.5,10,10.5
> 7.) $99 Pink Jelly Flat: Retailed: $160: Available in sizes 4,5,6,7,8,9
> 8.) $99 Blue Jelly Flat: Retailed: $160: Available in sizes 4,5,6,7,8,9
> 
> Thanks!
> Marissa Hernandez
> GUCCI San Marcos
> (512)392-9130


----------



## flipchickmc

More shoes...


----------



## flipchickmc

and Jelly Shoes...


----------



## aeonat

There is one missing... here you go...


----------



## flipchickmc

They *only have 1 *of these bags at the outlet and they have 5 of the zip around wallets (including the display), matching flats and pumps (pumps in previous post).



> This handbag retails for $1790 and now it is $1069. The dimensions are 15"x9"x5" (LxHxD).   It is icon bit medium top handle patent leather.  We have the matching pumps, flats, and wallets.  Let me know what you think!
> 
> Thanks!
> Marissa Hernandez
> GUCCI San Marcos
> (512) 392-9130


----------



## sneezz

Prato rainboots size 36.

http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-Shoes/Gucci-Womens-Prato-Black-Flat-Rainboots/4427716/product.html

Don't forget ******** with bing!


----------



## aeonat

shanafy said:


> Sorry i missed it
> How much are the gg pumps the beige monogram ones? I didnt get those in my email either.


 
THose are 
1.) *$259* Malibu Pump in GG Fabric with 3" heel: Retailed: $435: Available in sizes 5,6.5,7,7.5,8,8.5,9.5


----------



## PrincessIona

Thought someone might be interested in this, could probably get it at a good price if you made a best offer.. decided not to make an offer myself as I'd worry about the handles peeling too much to use it!

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GUCCI-HANDBAG...omen_s_Bags?hash=item1c106855d4#ht_500wt_1018


----------



## sneezz

Not sure if this is a deal, Black guccissima icon bit peep toe heels: $500 sizes 7, 7.5, and 8.5

http://www.bluefly.com/Gucci-black-...p-detail-pumps/cat920028/306152701/detail.fly


----------



## aeonat

sundy said:


> if i want to buy a bag what i like, i call you or write email to you?


 

If you like what flipchickmc has posted.. you should contact the San Marcus gucci outlet directly.  

Here is the contact information of the Sale Associate who send us the pics.
Marissa Hernandez 
GUCCI San Marcos 
(512) 392-9130


----------



## smalls

sundy said:


> Thanks.
> Do you have the emailadree of this Sale Associate?
> I am in San Francisco, I want to how can I buy bags from this outlet? Thanks


 
Please see this thread and it may answer a lot of your questions.  

http://forum.purseblog.com/gucci-reference-library/gucci-faqs-about-sales-and-outlets-455910.html


If you have any follow up questions or comments post them here:

http://forum.purseblog.com/gucci/gucci-chat-thread-426444-271.html

and not in this thread since this thread is only for people to post sales and deals.


----------



## flipchickmc

Just got this email from Marissa.  

*Please contact Marissa at the number listed below for more info.  I am not Marissa and I am not an SA for Gucci...just a lovely tPFer sharing the deals.* 



> Hey!
> 
> Here is a picture of the new large black jacquard tote that we received today.  It is such a great price but we only have *20 available*!  I will be here today until 9p.m. so make sure you give me a call and get your new tote ordered!  Keep in mind all sales are final, there are no returns or exchanges.  I hope to hear from you soon!
> 
> 1.  $329 Large black jacquard tote: retail $595 dimensions 17"x12"x6" (LxHxD)
> 
> Have a great day!
> *Marissa Hernandez
> GUCCI San Marcos
> (512) 392-9130 *


----------



## tmoney

Hi! I was wondering if anyone has seen the gucci studded pelham on sale in there signature colors?? does it ever come on sale at the outlet? thanks


----------



## sundy

flipchickmc said:


> Just got this email from Marissa.
> 
> *Please contact Marissa at the number listed below for more info. I am not Marissa and I am not an SA for Gucci...just a lovely tPFer sharing the deals.*


 
Dear filpchickmc,
Could you ask Marissa to take the pics of others handbag and wallet at the outlet? Of course, I have to know price. I want to pick up some bags and wallets. I appreciate great for this.
Thank you very much.


----------



## Suzzeee

sundy said:


> Dear filpchickmc,
> Could you ask Marissa to take the pics of others handbag and wallet at the outlet? Of course, I have to know price. I want to pick up some bags and wallets. I appreciate great for this.
> Thank you very much.



Hi Sundy - not to be a witch about it but this is a* no chat *thread - also flipchick did state very clearly to please contact Marissa directly with any questions -- she, like myself and a few others post outlet info that we get so others can have that info but we are NOT SA's for Gucci and you really need to contact the SA's directly.  We'd love to answer your questions, but please ask them in the Chat thread.


----------



## sundy

I got it.


----------



## aeonat

Good afternoon! 

I just wanted to let you know that we are getting in these large travel hobo $299 in the brown jacquard material.  We are only receiving 20 total so if you are interested let me know.  I can sell them to you now but they will not come in until Monday.  I will be here today until 8 p.m., Friday 1-9 p.m., and Saturday 10-7 p.m.  Keep in mind all sales are final, there are no returns or exchanges.  I'll talk to you soon! 

1.  $299 Large brown jacquard travel hobo: retail $595 dimensions 22"x16"x8" (LxHxD) only 20 available 
2.  $389 Small Web Messenger in black gg plus: retail $  10.5"x10.5"x1" (LxHxD) only 14 Available 

Have a great day!
Marissa Hernandez 
GUCCI San Marcos 
(512) 392-9130


----------



## sneezz

New Pelham Brown Shoulder bag (large): $1314.99 and don't forget to use bing!

http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-S...Brown-Large-Shoulder-Bag/4389517/product.html


----------



## joielazir

Does Gucci outlet provide box for the bag? I saw some pix of Gucci purses and accessories in a nice box and shopping bag. I didn't get any when I bought mine at Desert Hills, Ca outlet; just dustbag and a regular shopping bag.


----------



## sneezz

joielazir said:


> Does Gucci outlet provide box for the bag? I saw some pix of Gucci purses and accessories in a nice box and shopping bag. I didn't get any when I bought mine at Desert Hills, Ca outlet; just dustbag and a regular shopping bag.



* 	 Name of this thread: GUCCI SALES,Outlet deals Thread.....NO CHATTER!*


----------



## gottahavit

Could you please give me Marissa's email address?


----------



## blackjodi

Hi there,  I just purchased a couple of bags from Marissa and when I spoke with her, she said it is much easier and faster to get a response if you just call her.  She said that she receives so many emails she doesn't always have the time to get to them all.  Just thought I'd let you know as you may miss what your hoping to get if you wait too long to contact her. 
Good Luck!


----------



## flipchickmc

Just got this email from Marissa.

*Please contact Marissa at the number listed below for more info. I am not Marissa and I am not an SA for Gucci...just a lovely tPFer sharing the deals. *



> Good afternoon!
> 
> We just received more great luggage pieces and @ AMAZING PRICES!  These duffles are great for traveling to use as overnight, weekend, or carry on and they also come with the traveling pouch that you see in the picture.  If you are going on vacation soon you need these to travel in style =)  We do have quantity on these duffles but at this price they will sell pretty quickly.  Keep in mind all sales are final, there are no returns or exchanges.  I will be here today from 1-9 p.m., Saturday 10-7 p.m., and 10-7 p.m. on Sunday.  I'll talk to you then!
> 
> 1.  $189 Black denim travel duffle: retail $495 dimensions 19.5"x12"x10.5" (LxHxD)
> 2.  $189 Brown denim travel duffle: retail $495 dimensions 19.5"x12"x10.5" (LxHxD)
> 
> Have a great day!
> *Marissa Hernandez
> GUCCI San Marcos
> (512) 392-9130 *


----------



## flipchickmc

Here's the brown version...


----------



## aeonat

And also a men's wallet

 $139 Men's black leather w red black red stripe wallet: retail $295


----------



## aeonat

Good afternoon! 

Here are the pictures of the UNICEF and hysteria python bags that we have right now.  Some of these styles you have seen they've received a lower price markdown though since the last time you saw them.  We do not have quantity on these styles so if you are interested just give me a call.  Keep in mind all sales are final, there are no returns or exchanges.  I will be here today until 9 p.m., off Wednesday, Thursday 10-7 p.m. I hope to hear from you then! 

1.   $1,039 Hysteria large clutch in brown python: retail $2,590 dimensions 15"x7"x3" (LxHxD) 60% markdown from retail price! 
2.   $1,059 UNICEF med shoulder flap python messenger: retail $2,650 dimensions 15"x9"x4" (LxHxD) 60% markdown from retail price! 
3.   $1,579 UNICEF large tote python: retail $3,950 dimensions 18"x12"x7" (LxHxD) 60% markdown from retail price! 
4.  $1,839 Hysteria large brown python tote: retail $4,590 dimensions 17"x13"x5" (LxHxD) 60% markdown from retail price! 
5.  $1,999 Tattoo heart tan python: retail $4,990 dimensions 18"x14"x3" (LxHxD) 60% markdown from retail price! 

Thanks! 
Marissa Hernandez 
GUCCI San Marcos 
(512) 392-9130


----------



## aeonat

more...


----------



## aeonat

Last but not least....


----------



## flipchickmc

DELETE - Duplicate post.


----------



## michynyc

There are a whole bunch of new Gucci bags on Bluefly today!  Happy shopping!

http://www.bluefly.com/Gucci-Handbags/_/N-1z140oaZ7aec/list.fly


----------



## flipchickmc

Got these 2 emails from Marissa.  For pics of the Duffle - see previous posts.

*Please call Marissa at the number below with any questions - I'm not Marissa nor am I an SA with Gucci. Thanks!*



> Good afternoon!
> 
> We are receiving only a few of the backpacks again!  We are getting only 3 black and 16 brown so give me a call at the store  I will be here today until 7 p.m., tomorrow 1-9 p.m., and 11-8 p.m on Saturday.  Keep in mind all sales are final, there are no returns or exchanges.  I hope to hear from you then!
> 
> 1.  $259 Brown backpack  : retail $595 only *16 available *
> 2.  $259 Black backpack : retail $595 only *3 available *
> 
> Thanks!
> *Marissa Hernandez
> GUCCI San Marcos
> (512) 392-9130*






> Hello again!
> 
> We are getting in *10 of these duffles again but only in brown denim*.  I'll be here until 7 p.m. today so just give me a call if you missed your chance last time for this duffle.  I'll talk to you soon!
> 
> Thanks!
> Marissa Hernandez
> GUCCI San Marcos
> (512) 392-9130


----------



## PrincessIona

Not bags but there are 5 styles of gucci sunglasses on secretsales.com for £68 each, you will have to create an account to view them I think as it's a members only site but it's free to join.


----------



## flipchickmc

Just got this email from Marissa.  For pictures - please see previous posts #330 and #331 for pictures.



> Good afternoon!
> 
> We are  receiving more duffle bags in case you missed out last time!   This is the third time we've gotten them, but as you know for the price they will sell pretty quickly.  Keep in mind all sales are final, there are no returns or exchanges.  I will be here today until 7 p.m, Thursday 11-8 p.m. and Friday from 1-9 p.m. so call me up!   I'll talk to you then!
> 
> 1.  $189 Black denim travel duffle: retail $495 dimensions 19.5"x12"x10.5" (LxHxD) *only 60 available*
> 2.  $189 Brown denim travel duffle: retail $495 dimensions 19.5"x12"x10.5" (LxHxD) *only 45 available *
> 
> Have  a great day!
> *Marissa Hernandez
> GUCCI San Marcos
> (512) 392-9130 *


----------



## aeonat

New pelham top handle bag at bluefly $1240

http://www.bluefly.com/Gucci-brown-...-top-handle-bag/cat60024/307362101/detail.fly


----------



## LovePink

My SA just found this one in deep stock room

http://www.bluefly.com/Gucci-black-leather-Bamboo-Beads-medium-bag/cat340068/304727001/detail.fly

From Saks $2450... Now $939
Please call her if you are interest : Juliana, 617 937 5342 ( direct to handbag department).. she will working tomorrow at 10 to 6


----------



## BurberryLvr

Went to Off 5th and saw that they had a bunch of Gucci sunnies (as well as Prada, Versace, and Dior) for $99 down from $3xx.


----------



## sundy

small 70%wool & 30% silk scarf
color:light blue, size:71*18inch
$99

Manuel
Gucci Cabazon  
(951)849-7430
48650 Seminole Drive suite G-228
Cabazon, Ca 92230


----------



## Suzzeee

The Vacaville outlet has a ton of jewelry in - horsebit rings, necklaces, bangles, earrings - with and w/o diamonds -- those chunky heart pieces with the big chains (necklace, pin, bracelet), several styles of necklaces with crystals and matching earrings -- seriously, the largest selection I've ever seen there!


----------



## flipchickmc

Just got this email from Marissa about Easter Pre-Sale.  So far - only jewelry pics.  

*Please contact Marissa at the number below for more information - I am not Marissa or an SA - just a regular tPFer!*



> Good evening!
> 
> We've just heard news about the Easter sale coming up!  We can start pre-selling tomorrow Friday March 26th.  The sale starts on April 2nd - April 4th and will consist of:
> 
> Select ladies shoes an additional 50% off
> Fine and silver jewelry an additional 30% off
> Men's and Ladies ready to wear an additional 50% off
> 
> If you are interested or have any questions please feel free to give me a call back at the store.  Keep in mind all sales are final, there are no returns or exchanges.  If you would like to place an order just give me a call back at the store, I will take your credit card info over the phone, we do have to ship to the billing address on the credit card that is used, and it is $10 for UPS ground shipping.  If you pre sale any items we sell it to you at the sale price but we will not ship it out until April 2nd when the sale starts.  I will send the other pictures to you within the next couple of days of the items that are on sale.  I hope to hear from you soon!
> 
> Thanks!
> *Marissa Hernandez *
> GUCCI San Marcos
> 3939 IH-35 S Suite 1050
> San Marcos, TX 78666
> *(512) 392-9130*


----------



## flipchickmc

More jewelry...


----------



## flipchickmc

And more...


----------



## flipchickmc

Still more...


----------



## flipchickmc

Even more...


----------



## flipchickmc

Few more...


----------



## flipchickmc

Last of them...


----------



## flipchickmc

Here's the email on shoes!  Please contact Marissa at the number below for more information.



> Hi !
> 
> Here is a look at the shoes that we are going to have on sale for the holiday weekend. They will be an additional 50% off of the outlet price. Keep in mind all sales are final and we do not accept returns or exchanges. I will be sending all jewelry and ready to wear some time tomorrow. I will be here tonight until 7 p.m., tomorrow from 1-9 p.m., and Sunday 10-6p.m..  Have a wonderful evening!
> 
> Thank you,
> *Marissa Hernandez
> GUCCI San Marcos
> 512-392-9130 *
> 
> 1. Wimbledon ballet flat in red and black, Outlet price $219 NOW $109.50 after the 50% off. Sizes available : (1) 35, (2) 35.5, (2) 36.5, (3) 37
> 2. Wimbledon ballet flat in green and black, Outlet price $219 NOW $109.50 after the 50% off. Sizes available : (1)35, (2) 35.5, (2) 36, (2) 36.5, (3) 37, (1) 38.5,   (2) 39, (2) 39.5, (1) 40.
> 3. Wimbledon ballet flat in violet and black , Outlet price $219 NOW $109.50 after the 50% off. Sizes available 2) 36.5
> 4.  Wimbledon pump red and black, Outlet price $239 NOW $119.50 after the 50% off. Sizes available: (2) 5.5, (5) 6, (2) 6.5, (3) 7, (8) 7.5, (5) 8, (2) 8.5, (4) 9, (3) 9.5, (2) 10.
> 5.  Hysteria black patent slide, Outlet price $169 NOW $84.50 after the 50% off. Sizes available1)35.5, (2) 36, (3) 6.5, (3) 37


----------



## flipchickmc

The rest of the shoes...


----------



## aeonat

silver sukey on bluefly $1196

http://www.bluefly.com/Gucci-silver-guccissima-Sukey-large-tote/cat60024/307630701/detail.fly


----------



## swags

If only I had the $. I saw this at Santana Row last summer, had it in my hands but was not the right time. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Gucci-Jockey-Me...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item19bb17931c


----------



## yunsen12

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....21548&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_2961wt_1165


----------



## mona_danya

Gucci Wallet and baby diaper bag, TPFer and willing to ship:

http://www.usedottawa.com/classified-ad/11603684

http://www.usedottawa.com/classified-ad/11604332


----------



## flipchickmc

Just got this email from Marissa.  Please contact her at the number below for more information.



> Good afternoon!
> 
> Here are the new arrivals from today.  We do have quantity on these handbags but at these amazing prices they will sell fast!  Hurry and get them while they are here!  Keep in mind all sales are final, there are no returns or exchanges.  I will be here today until 8 p.m., Friday 1-10 p.m., and Saturday 10-7 p.m.  I hope to hear from you then!
> 
> 1.  $269 Small black cosmetic bag: retail $395 dimensions 8"x4"x3" (LxHxD)
> 2.  $289 Med canvas tote w brown leather trim: retail $495 dimensions 12"x13"x5" (LxHxD)
> 3.  $339 Med pink gg crystal tote: retail $795 dimensions 15"x12.5"x5" (LxHxD)
> 4.  $359 Seragrafia large tote w red trim (also w orange trim): retail $895 dimensions 17"x14.5"x5.5" (LxHxD)
> 5.  $509 Med Flora tote w pink trim and charm: retail $995 dimensions 13"x10"x6" (LxHxD)
> 
> Thanks!
> *Marissa Hernandez
> GUCCI San Marcos
> (512) 392-9130*


----------



## flipchickmc

Last one...


----------



## aeonat

Good afternoon! 

Here are the new arrivals from today.  We do have quantity on these handbags but at these amazing prices they will sell fast!  Hurry and get them while they are here!  Keep in mind all sales are final, there are no returns or exchanges.  I will be here today until 10 p.m., Friday 1-10 p.m., and Saturday 10-6 p.m.  I hope to hear from you then! 

1.  $289 large black denim hobo: retail $495 dimensions 15"x11.5"x5" (LxHxD) 
2.  $289 large brown denim hobo: retail $495 dimensions 15"x11.5"x5" (LxHxD) 
3.  $309 Large Black Denim Tote: retail $695 dimensions 15.5"x15"x4" (LxHxD) 
4.  $239 small brown denim hobo: retail $410 dimensions 10"x8"x3" (LxHxD) 
5.  $309 Large Canvas Tote: retail $695 dimensions 15.5"x15"x4" (LxHxD) 


-- 
Have a great day!
Marissa Hernandez
GUCCI San Marcos
512-392-9130


----------



## aeonat

more


----------



## aeonat

this one is similar one in flipchickmc post


----------



## Suzzeee

Vacaville also has those Seragrafica Totes and here are a few more Yessica just sent over -- hover over pics for pricing - sorry about the descriptions - I have no clue what any of these are actually called.


----------



## babyloves_78

please help me if they are similar.. thanks!


----------



## flipchickmc

Just got this email from Marissa.  Please contact her at the number below for more information.  (P.S. I'm not Marissa  )



> Hi!
> 
> We received some new scarves today in great colors! Please let me know if you are interested. I will be here until 7 pm tonight, off tomorrow and 10-7 p.m.Thursday. Talk to you soon!
> 
> 1.) $89 wool scarf with G print in khaki and cream, gray and maroon, green and red, and black and gray: retailed for $195 dimensions 74x10 (LxW)
> 2.) $139 large wool and silk scarf in orange and red: retailed for $295 dimensions 73x28 (LxW)
> --
> Have a great day!
> *Marissa Hernandez*
> GUCCI San Marcos
> *512-392-9130*


----------



## flipchickmc

More scarves...


----------



## flipchickmc

Some of the bags have already been posted but there are some new additions.  Please contact Marissa with any questions at the number below. 



> Good afternoon!
> 
> I hope you had a great holiday weekend!  Here are our newest arrivals.  We do have quantity on these handbags but at these amazing prices they will sell fast! Please feel free to call or email me if you have any questions. I will be here until 9 P.M. today and off tomorrow, and 10-7 p.m. on Thursday.  Keep in mind all sales are final, there are no returns or exchanges. I hope to hear from you then!
> 
> 1.  $269 Small black cosmetic bag: retail $395 dimensions 8"x4"x3" (LxHxD)
> 2.  $289 Med canvas tote w brown leather trim: retail $495 dimensions 12"x13"x5" (LxHxD)
> 3.  $509 Med Flora tote w pink trim and charm: retail $995 dimensions 13"x10"x6" (LxHxD)
> 4.  $309 Large Black Denim Tote: retail $695 dimensions 15.5"x15"x4" (LxHxD)
> 5.  $239 small brown denim hobo: retail $410 dimensions 10"x8"x3" (LxHxD)
> 6.  $309 Large Canvas Tote: retail $695 dimensions 15.5"x15"x4" (LxHxD)
> 7. $509 Med. horsebit zip-around boston; retail $995 dimensions 11.5" x 8" x 5" (L x H x D)
> 8. $319 Lg. Horsebit boston : retail $535, dimensions 14"x 8" x 5"(LxHxD)
> 9. $279 Med. Horsebit boston Blk or Brown: retail $495 dimensions 11.5" x 7" x 4.5" (LxHxD)
> 10.$289 Seragrafia Med. tote with red trim: retail $475 dimensions 14.5" x 13" x 4.5" (LxHxD)
> 11. $309 GG jacquard hobo with chain strap: retail $575 dimensions 12" x 11" x 2" (LxHxD)
> 12. $289 Lg Blk GG jacquard hobo: retail $495 dimensions 15" x 11.5" x 5" (LxHxD)
> 
> Thanks!
> *Marissa Hernandez
> GUCCI San Marcos
> (512) 392-9130 *


----------



## flipchickmc

More bags...


----------



## flipchickmc

And more...


----------



## flipchickmc

Last one...


----------



## aeonat

*update from san Marcos... the horsebit boston are the same as what flipchickmc posted above, so I didn't reposted it. the rest are items that appeared before but they have new shipments!*


Good Afternoon!

I have attached pictures of our newest arrivals. If you have any questions please feel free to give me a call I will be here until 8 p.m. today and from 1-9p.m. tomorrow. Keep in mind that quantities are limited and at these prices these items will go fast. Have a wonderful afternoon! 



1.) $219 Black gg jacquard messenger bag: Retailed for $425 Dimensions: 19x14x1 (LxHxD) Quantity of 20 available
2.) $319 Black large horsebit boston: Retailed for $595 Dimensions: 14x9x5.5 (LxHxD) Quantity of 2
3.) $359 Black gg plus tote with green red stripe: Retailed for $795 Dimensions 14.5" x 13" x 4.5" (LxHxD) Quantity of 2
4.) $219 Black denim messenger bag: Retailed for $425 Dimensions: 19x14x1 (LxHxD) Quantity of 5
5.) $279 Black med horsebit print boston: Retailed for $545 Dimensions: 12x7x4 (LxHxD) Quantity of 1


-- 
Thank you, 

Enrique Flores II

GUCCI San Marcos
512-392-9130
3939 IH35 S 
Suite 1050
San Marcos, Texas 78666


----------



## Suzzeee

Extra Large Gucci Floral Tote in four color choices -- $299.95 at DSW

http://www.dsw.com/dsw_shoes/catalog/product.jsp?productRef=SEARCH&category=&prodId=203715


----------



## baglady92

GUCCI Joy Web Wallet from a fellow tpf member
$199
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/heckoyou/items/NWT_GUCCI_Joy_Web_Wallet_GG_PLUS_bag_monogram_signature


----------



## poppers986

Someone better snag this blondie because it is cheap!! And a beautiful color, I'd get it, but I have a black one this size and want a bigger one.

https://www.thesnob.biz/TheSnob.asp


----------



## poppers986

That link might not work try this: https://www.thesnob.biz/SearchPhotos.asp?pid=7792


----------



## aeonat

Good Afternoon! 

I have attached pictures of our newest arrivals for today. If you have any questions please feel free to reply to this email or give me a call at the store. Also remember we are a final sale we do not honor exchanges or returns. I will be here today until 8 p.m., 1-9 p.m. Friday , and 10-7 p.m. on Saturday.  I hope to hear from you then!  Have a wonderful day! 

Thanks!
Marissa Hernandez
GUCCI San Marcos 
512-392-9130 

1. $89 Wool retro G scarf in navy and brown or red and green. Retail for $195. WE ONLY HAVE 20!! 
2. $139 Web wax wallet red and black. Retails for $235. WE ONLY HAVE 5!! 
3. $299 Large gg brown jacquard post bag. Retails $575 dimensions are 15"x17"x7" (LxHxD) WE ONLY HAVE 9!!


----------



## aeonat

more


----------



## flipchickmc

I got this email the other day from Marissa @ San Marcos.  Please contact her with any questions.



> Good afternoon,
> 
> Here are the ladies belts that we have right now.  If you are interested or have any questions please feel free to give me a call or email me back at the store.  I hope to hear from you soon!
> 
> Thanks!
> *Marissa Hernandez
> GUCCI San Marcos
> (512) 392-9130 *
> 
> 1.  $129 ladies pewter belt with bamboo buckle: sizes available: 30, 32, (3) 34, (4) 36, 38, 40
> 2.  $139 ladies purple red purple and black leather belt: sizes available: (8) 32, (4) 34, (3) 36, (3) 38
> 3.  $159 Ladies black stretch belt w gold buckle: sizes available: 32, (2) 34, (2) 36, (2) 38
> 4.  $199 ladies interlocking g belt w pink and light blue: sizes available: (6)36, (9) 38, (4) 40
> 5.  $219 Ladies black belt w gucci script: sizes available: (8) 30, (5) 32, (3) 34
> 6.  $219 ladies stretch black belt w interlocking bubble g: sizes available: 32, 34, (4) 36, (7) 38
> 7.  $259 Ladies brown leather belt w gold buckle: sizes available: (2) 30, (2) 32
> 8.  $289 Ladies charlotte green python: sizes available: (2) 34, 36, 38
> 9.  $329 ladies natural python with duchessa bow: sizes available: (2) 32, (2) 34


----------



## flipchickmc

More ladies belts...


----------



## flipchickmc

Here's the email from Marissa on Men's Belts...



> Good evening!
> 
> Here are the men's belts that we have available right now.   Let me know if you are interested or have any questions!  Keep in mind all sales are final, there are no returns or exchanges.  I will be here today until 9 p.m., Saturday 10-7 p.m., and Sunday from 10-6 p.m.  I hope to hear from you then!
> 
> Have a great weekend!
> *Marissa Hernandez
> GUCCI San Marcos
> (512) 392-9130 *
> 
> 1.  $99 Men's black leather and black buckle belt: sizes available: (2) 30, (4) 32, (6) 34, 36, 38
> 2.  $99 Men's brown leather belt w green red green horsebit buckle: sizes available: 34, (8) 36, (12) 38, (9) 40, (4) 42, (2) 44, 46
> 3.  $109 Men's dark brown belt w silver buckle: sizes available: (3) 34, (2) 36, (3) 38, (7) 40, (2) 42
> 4.  $119 Men's green and black belt: sizes available: 36, (3) 38, 40
> 5.  $119 Men's yellow and black: sizes available: (2) 32, (5) 34, (5) 36
> 6.  $169 Black patent leather belt w interlocking logo on buckle: sizes available: (3) 34
> 7.  $209 Men's brown leather belt w horsebit nail g: sizes available: (3) 34, 40, 42
> 8.  $139 Men's brown leather wallet w ivory gold ivory
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --
> Thank you !
> 
> Marissa
> Gucci San Marcos
> 3939 IH35 S Suite 1050
> San Marcos, Texas 78666
> 512-392-9130


----------



## flipchickmc

More belts and a wallet...


----------



## baggirl37

Just FYI, towards the end of last week I called marissa at san marcos to see if she had any of the scarves left that flipchick posted (post 361) and although I snagged the last red and the orange is sold out, she has TONS more colors-- 3 kinds of purples, a grey black, black, brown, and more that I can't remember, that she didn't take pics of.  So if you are interested, give her a call.  Mine should be delivered today!


----------



## flipchickmc

Just got this email from Marissa...please contact her at the store for more information.



> Good Afternoon!!
> 
> This is our newest GUCCI piece!  This messenger arrived today and is available in very limited quantity.  If you have any questions please feel free to reply to this email. Keep in mind that quantities for these items are limited so if you are interested please let me know. As always, all sales are final and no returns or exchanges.   I will be working today until 9p.m., off Wednesday, and  1-9pm on Thursday. I hope to hear from you then!  Have a great day and happy shopping!
> 
> P.S. My gmail account is down today so I'm emailing you from the store, feel free to give me a call!
> 
> Thanks!
> Marissa Hernandez
> GUCCI San Marcos
> (512)392-9130
> 
> 1.)  $449 Black Guccissima Messenger  Retails $895 Dimensions 10w x 9.5h x 1d: We have 14 available
> 2.)  $299 Large gg brown jacquard post bag. Retails $575 dimensions are 15"x17"x7" (LxHxD) We have 10 available
> 3.)  $139 Men's brown leather wallet: Retails $295  We have 15 available
> 4.)  $69 Hysteria keychain: retail $180  We have 12 available
> 5.)  $89 Crest keychain: retail $195  We have 16 available


----------



## flipchickmc

more pics...


----------



## flipchickmc

Just got this email from Marissa...



> Good afternoon!
> 
> We received two new bags today and the men's sneakers we sent out yesterday. Please give me a call if you are interested. I know a few people missed out on the messengers last time, so now is your chance to get them! I will be here today until 9 pm, tomorrow from 11-8 and Saturday from 1-9pm. As always all sales are final, no returns or exchanges! I hope to hear from you then!
> 
> Thanks!
> Marissa Hernandez
> GUCCI San Marcos
> (512) 392-9130
> 
> 1.) $219 black gg jacquard messenger bag: Retailed for $425 Dimensions: 19x14x1 (LxHxD) Quantity of 20 available
> 2.) $259 Black gg jacquard zipper tote bag: Retailed for $495 Dimensions: 19x12x6 (LxHxD) Quantity of 20 available
> 3.) $199 GG Plus White Barcelona Sneaker: Retailed at $425: Sizes available are 8(8), 8.5(5), 9(6), 9.5(6), 10(6), 10.5(5), 11.5(4), 12(5), 12.5(2), 13(3), 13.5(3)
> --
> Thank you !
> 
> Marissa
> Gucci San Marcos
> 3939 IH35 S Suite 1050
> San Marcos, Texas 78666
> 512-392-9130


----------



## flipchickmc

Pics of the sneakers...see previous post for sizes that are available.


----------



## sneezz

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-GUCCI-Blac...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item58874c8366


----------



## flipchickmc

Just got this email from Marissa.  Please contact her with any questions or for more information.



> Good afternoon!
> 
> Here is a look at the newest arrivals!  This ostrich handbag is very rare, it is the only one in the entire company.  If you are interested or have any questions please feel free to give me a call or email me back.  Keep in mind all sales are final, there are no returns or exchanges.  I will be here today until 8p.m., tomorrow 1-9 p.m., and Sunday 10-6 p.m.  I hope to hear from you then!
> 
> Have a great weekend!
> Marissa Hernandez
> GUCCI San Marcos
> (512) 392-9130
> 
> 1.  $559 Royal medium brown pebble leather hobo: retail $895 dimensions 14"x8"x2" (LxHxD) QTY available 12
> 2.  $10,139 Pelham large bark brown ostrich hobo: retail $16,900 dimensions 20"x12"x4" (LxHxD) QTY available 1
> 3.  $129 Web wallet in blue white and red: retail $235 QTY available 6
> --
> Thank you !
> 
> Marissa
> Gucci San Marcos
> 3939 IH35 S Suite 1050
> San Marcos, Texas 78666
> 512-392-9130


----------



## flipchickmc

Ostrich Pelham and men's wallet...


----------



## flipchickmc

Mens Gucci Shoes - Please call Marissa to inquire about sizes that are available or any other questions you may have.



> Here are the men's shoes that we have right now.  Limited sizes on these styles.  Let me know what you think!
> 
> Thanks!
> Marissa Hernandez
> GUCCI San Marcos
> (512) 392-9130


----------



## Suzzeee

Just got an email from Yessica at Vacaville - they have:

Brown Messenger bag- 16"x16"x5" - 20" strap -  $229
Black Guccisima Crossbody bag - super cute -11"x10" with 22" strap  $449
Men's White Sneaker - sizes 7.5 to 13 - $199


----------



## flipchickmc

More mens shoes


----------



## flipchickmc

And more...


----------



## flipchickmc

Last one...


----------



## Suzzeee

Really cute new hobo that Vacaville just got in!

The first pic shows the front and back of the bag and the second is the lining.  

16x12
Drop 9
$559

Contact Yessica for more info
707-447-0104


----------



## investor27

If I phone in an order to the outlet, would they charge taxes if my state doesn't have a Gucci store?  Thanks.


----------



## omars007

investor27, I just placed an order from an out of state gucci outlet today, they stated that I would be charged the sales tax in my state because my state has a gucci store.  She mentioned that if there was no gucci store in my state, then I would not be obligated to pay any sales tax.  I would however double check this with your Gucci SA, but I'm fairly confident that I have provided you with the correct answer.


----------



## i_love_yorkie

anyone seen gucci indy at outlet?


----------



## Coachfanatic

AGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Stop the chatter!


----------



## sneezz

:true: 



Coachfanatic said:


> AGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Stop the chatter!


----------



## flipchickmc

Just got this email from Marissa...please call her with any questions.



> Good afternoon!
> 
> We will be receiving these by Thursday but I am allowed to sell them to you now!  So if you are going on a vacation soon or need a new travel or weekend bag this is the one to get!  It is $389 and retails $695.  We we only be receiving a total of 20!  They will sell quickly so just let me know if you are interested and I'll process that phone order for you.  It is $10 for UPS ground shipping.  Keep in mind all sales are final, there are no returns or exchanges.  I hope to hear from you soon!
> 
> P.S.  I will be sending out a mother's day email on Friday...
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Marissa
> Gucci San Marcos
> 3939 IH35 S Suite 1050
> San Marcos, Texas 78666
> 512-392-9130


----------



## flipchickmc

Just got this email from Marissa...



> Good afternoon!
> 
> Here is the newest arrival!  It is such a great handbag and classic too!  The hardware on this handbag is silver.  The wallet and handbag are sold separately.  If you are interested or have any questions please feel free to give me a call or email me back at the store.  Keep in mind all sales are final, there are no returns or exchanges.  I will be here today until 8 p.m., tomorrow 1-9 p.m., and Saturday 10-7 p.m. I hope to hear from you then!
> 
> Thanks!
> Marissa Hernandez
> GUCCI San Marcos
> (512) 392-9130
> 
> 1.  $409 Britt large black denim hobo w tassel: retail $795 dimensions 13.5"x11"x2.5" (LxHxD)
> 2.  $209 black leather wallet: retail $395


----------



## Suzzeee

Vacaville has that Britt hobo as well (here's a super closeup) for $409 and they have a bunch of men's ties in - $79 on the ties.  Call Yessica at 707-447-0104 for more info.


----------



## aeonat

Good Afternoon! 

Looking for a Mother's Day gift?  I hope this gives you a few ideas =)Here is a look at some of our Flora collection.  This collection started in the 1960s.  GUCCI designed the silk Flora print scarf for Princess Grace Kelly.  Since then GUCCI has created Flora handbags, timepieces, jewels, and fragrances to name a few to give homage to the ideas behind the collection.   The Flora collection represents a timeless piece in the world of GUCCI.  This collection signifies elegance, beauty, and timelessness.   If you are interested or have any questions please feel free to give me a call or email me back at the store.  I will be here all weekend long to answer any questions=)

1.) $479 Flora Charmy Canvas Hobo: Retailed $895 Dimensions 15.5x9x3.5 (LxHxD) 
2.) $59 Navy Flora Silk Neck Scarf: Retailed $230 Dimensions: 42x14.5 (LxH) 
3.) $139 Flora Silk Neck Scarf: Retailed $230 Dimensions: 42x14.5 (LxH) 
4.) $249 Punch Continental Pink wallet: Retails for $410 
5.) Flora Fragrance 1.6 fl. oz $70, 2.5 fl. oz $90





-- 
Thank you !

Marissa
Gucci San Marcos
3939 IH35 S Suite 1050
San Marcos, Texas 78666
512-392-9130


----------



## aeonat

see more


----------



## DUCATI1098

Hi,
can I check whether does they ship international? Actually I'm not sure whether will the prices be the same as in Singapore or cheaper during sale? Anybody have any ideas on it?

Regards,
 D1098


----------



## Suzzeee

^^please no chatter in this thread.  If you post your comments in the "Gucci Chat" thread I'm sure someone will answer them.


----------



## flipchickmc

Got this email from Marissa yesterday.  Please contact her for more information at the number below.



> Good afternoon!
> 
> Here are the pictures of some of the silk scarves that we have right now.  We do not have quantity on these styles so just give me a call or email me if you have any questions.  These would definitely make great Mother's Day gifts!  You can use these scarves to tie around the neck, tie around your handbag, or even wear in your hair!  I will be here today until 9 p.m. tonight, off Wednesday, and 1-9 p.m. on Thursday.  I hope to hear from you then!
> 
> 1.  $49 white yellow black print silk scarf:  retail $120 QTY 5
> 2.  $79 lime green and navy silk scarf:  retail $195 QTY 1
> 3.  $79 silk scarf ivory and neutral: retail $230 QTY 4
> 4.  $89 Silk scarf black white w bamboo gg: retail $215 QTY 3
> 5.  $89 Silk scarf black, brown, ivory w gg: retail $215 QTY 6
> 6.  $89 Silk scarf navy and light blue w gg: retail $215 QTY 4
> 7.  $89 Silk scarf white and silver grey w gg: retail $215 QTY 4
> 8.  $199 silk scarf w geometric print cobalt blue:  retail $340 QTY 6
> 9.  $199 silk scarf w lolly pop print: retail $340 QTY 4
> 10.  $359  Green red green gg print scarf: retail $595 QTY 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --
> Thank you !
> 
> Marissa
> Gucci San Marcos
> 3939 IH35 S Suite 1050
> San Marcos, Texas 78666
> 512-392-9130


----------



## flipchickmc

More scarves...


----------



## flipchickmc

More...


----------



## flipchickmc

Continued...


----------



## flipchickmc

the last of the scarves...


----------



## mssmelanie

Holy cow I saw some Gucci Marola's on bluefly today for $120, original price $150.  I got a black pair from saks and I love them!

http://www.bluefly.com/_/N-1aaq/Ntt-gucci/Nrk-all/Nrr-all/Nrt-gucci/Ntk-all/Ntx-mode+matchallpartial/search.fly?init=y


----------



## mamavuitton

mssmelanie said:


> Holy cow I saw some Gucci Marola's on bluefly today for $120, original price $150. I got a black pair from saks and I love them!
> 
> http://www.bluefly.com/_/N-1aaq/Ntt...ll/Ntx-mode+matchallpartial/search.fly?init=y


 
I'm supposed to be on a ban. Why did I click the link?  I bought the black pair and the white pair of Gucci Marola's.  At least, I found a $40 off coupon code.


----------



## BurberryLvr

There's are Gucci Extra Large Floral Totes at DSW.com for $299.95 (orig. $895)

http://www.dsw.com/dsw_shoes/catalo...&category=dsw12cat810004&prodId=203715&brand=


----------



## flipchickmc

Got this email from Marissa.  Please call her with any questions...



> Good afternoon!
> 
> These are the new handbags we received today. They are very unique and quantities are limited so if you are interested please call right away. I will be here until 9pm tonight and 11-8 pm tomorrow. As always all sales are final. No returns or exchanges. Talk to you soon!
> 
> 
> 1.) $339 small velvet hobo with red embossed ostrich leather trim: Retailed $675 Dimensions: 13x7x5 (LxHxD) Quantity of 6 available
> 2.) $389 large velvet hobo with red embossed ostrich leather trim: Retailed $695 Dimensions: 14.5x8x6 (LxHxD) Quantity of 5 available
> 3.) $389 large velvet hobo with green embossed ostrich leather trim: Retailed Dimensions: 14.5x8x6 (LxHxD) Quantity of 5 available
> 
> --
> Have a great day!
> Thank you !
> 
> Marissa Hernandez
> Gucci San Marcos
> 3939 IH35 S Suite 1050
> San Marcos, Texas 78666
> 512-392-9130


----------



## flipchickmc

More pics...


----------



## Suzzeee

Vacaville has the Red and Green trimmed velvet hobo bags in both small and large as well.  Call Yessica at 707-447-0104 for more info.  See pics posted above.


----------



## flipchickmc

Got this email from Marissa...



> Good afternoon!
> 
> TGIF! These are some great arrivals that we have had before.  Some people missed out last time so here is the chance to get your handbag! If you are interested or have any questions please feel free to give me a call or email me back at the store.  Keep in mind all sales are final, there are no returns or exchanges.  I will be here today until 8 p.m., tomorrow 10-7, and Sunday 10-7.  I hope to hear from you then!
> 
> Have a great weekend!
> 
> 
> 1.  $349 medium black guccissima hobo: retail $750 dimensions 13"x10"x1" (LxHxD)
> 2.  $359 Large flora tote w nude trim: retail $625 dimensions 16"x14"x6" (LxHxD)
> 3.  $359 medium seragrafia tote (orange and red trim): retail $595 dimensions 15"x12"x5" (LxHxD)
> 4.  $539 Medium silver guccissima metallic: retail $1095 dimensions 15"x12"x5" (LxHxD)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --
> Thank you !
> 
> Marissa
> Gucci San Marcos
> 3939 IH35 S Suite 1050
> San Marcos, Texas 78666
> 512-392-9130


----------



## flipchickmc

Seragrafia Totes


----------



## neverenoughbags

HOLT RENFREW at yorkdale is having a sale on some Gucci's..

Chocolate brown Boston Mini - $600ish..
Deep tan Boston Mini - $600ish...

The charlotte hobo in both white and dark brown leather with canvas...was going for $800ish..(I think this was was a good price and I would buy it if I didn't already own the charlotte in my avatar.)  I've attached a picture of the charlotte they have for sale, to avoid confusion....

They also had some key chains and a black canvas wallet witht he metal G clip.  I think that one was $300ish.


----------



## flipchickmc

Just got this email from Marissa.  Please contact her with any questions or for more info.



> Good morning!
> 
> Here are a few summer picks!  Let me know if you are interested or if you have any questions at all.  I will be here today until 7 p.m. and tomorrow 11-8 p.m.   I hope to hear from you then!  Keep in mind all sales are final, there are no returns or exchanges.  Have a great day!
> 
> 1.  $419 Silk shawl coral and cobalt blue: Retail $695 QTY 1
> 2.  $419 Silk shawl tan and deep purple: Retail $695 QTY 1
> 3.  $159 red and white gucci towel: Retail $260 QTY 1
> 4.  $259 Cruise black and white w green stripe gucci towel: Retail $395 QTY 3
> 5.  $99 gg jelly blue flats: retail $160 sizes available: 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9 (qty in each size)
> 6.  $99 gg jelly pink flats: retail $160 sizes available: 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9 (qty in each size)
> 7.  $119 gg jelly blue thong sandal: retail $195 sizes available: (2) 7, (2) 8, (2) 9
> 
> --
> Thank you !
> 
> Marissa
> Gucci San Marcos
> 3939 IH35 S Suite 1050
> San Marcos, Texas 78666
> 512-392-9130


----------



## flipchickmc

and the rest...


----------



## flipchickmc

Another email from Marissa...



> Good afternoon!
> 
> We received three new handbags and one new travel piece!  Some of these pieces have limited quantities so if you are interested give me a call soon!  I will be here until 7pm tonight and tomorrow 1-9.  As always all sales are final, and no returns or exchanges are honored. Talk to you soon!
> 
> Happy shopping!
> 
> 1.) $479 Royal evening hobo  Retailed at $825  Dimensions 11.5x8x2 (LxHxD) 10 available
> 2.) $399 Medium Black & White Charmy Boston Retailed $750 Dimensions 11x7x4  (LxHxD) 2 available
> 3.) $409 Medium Brown & Black Charmy Boston Retailed $775 Dimensions 11x7x4 (LxHxD) 3 available
> 4.) $299 Black GG Jacquard Duffel Bag  Retailed $595 Dimensions 23x13x11 (LxHxD) 20 available
> 5.) $139 Large Orange gg print scarf  Retailed $280 dimensions 72"x27" (LxH) 5 Available
> 6.) $89 Large G Print Wool Scarf in Grey & Ivory dimensions 68"x9.5" (LxH) 6 available
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --
> Thank you !
> 
> Marissa
> Gucci San Marcos
> 3939 IH35 S Suite 1050
> San Marcos, Texas 78666
> 512-392-9130


----------



## flipchickmc

More...


----------



## flipchickmc

last of them...


----------



## vietlaydee20

http://cgi.ebay.com/Classic-Gucci-H...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e5be9b31b

and

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-GUCCI-SIGNA...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2eacf78408

Good Luck! Please someone get these .. I'm itching to get them, but am resisting!


----------



## BonbonMommy

Gucci Saint Augustine also has those new totes.  You can contact Natalie Correa at (904) 824-6269 for information.  She's nice!


----------



## guccisaintaug26

Now we do not charge tax if your state does no have a Gucci.


----------



## flipchickmc

Just got this email from Marissa...



> Good afternoon!
> 
> We just received a new men's sneaker and messengers today!  If you are interested or have any questions please feel free to give me a call or email me back.  Keep in mind all sales are final, there are no returns or exchanges.  I will be here today until 7 p.m. and Tuesday from 1-9 p.m.  I hope to hear from you then!
> 
> Happy Shopping!=)
> 
> 
> 1.  $199 Men's sport blvd snkr w script: retail $395 sizes available: 4.5, (4) 5, (5) 8, (2) 8.5, (15) 9, (2) 9.5, (11) 11
> 2.  $349 Medium black guccissima hobo: retail $695 dimensions 11"x8"x3" (LxHxD) QTY 13
> 3.  $389 Flora messenger (red trim or ivory trim): retail $650 dimensions 10"x9.5"x1" (LxHxD) QTY 15 ea.
> 4.  $389 Joy messenger (all colors): retail $595 dimensions 10"x9.5"x1" (LxHxD) QTY 3-12 ea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --
> Thank you !
> 
> Marissa
> Gucci San Marcos
> 3939 IH35 S Suite 1050
> San Marcos, Texas 78666
> 512-392-9130


----------



## flipchickmc

More...


----------



## flipchickmc

More messengers...


----------



## flipchickmc

Messengers continued...


----------



## flipchickmc

Last one...


----------



## guccisaintaug26

We will be holding our Annual Memorial Day Weekend Sale during MD weekend. Pre-sale  and Sale merchandise announcement SOON!


----------



## guccisaintaug26

Platform Iman's Size 40!
http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/qEYS8S6ZU_trIXVEXH8tcg?feat=directlink


----------



## beckystrawberry

http://cgi.ebay.com.my/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170485610957&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

http://cgi.ebay.com.my/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250633248078&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

http://cgi.ebay.com.my/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300427628291&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
donno is aulthentic or not but looks good to me


----------



## love2shop_26

beckystrawberry said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com.my/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170485610957&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.my/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250633248078&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.my/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300427628291&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> donno is aulthentic or not but looks good to me


 

Hi,
Appreciate you helping us find good deals HOWEVER, there aren't enough pictures in any of these auctions to verify authenticity.  Please only post AUTHENTIC finds and if unsure, *make sure it gets authenticated* on the AT thread.


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

^^ Please list a little more info on items when adding them here ... such as where? price? link? phone number?


----------



## floridashopper

Hi there,
Modnique.com has some scarves on sale today, $40. They have these two designs left in several colors. You have to sign up on that site in order to see the sales.


----------



## SaksChanel

Hi,

Check out this amazing deal from sosaksy...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320531791296&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## guccisaintaug26

New HOT Arrivals at Gucci Outlet in St. Augustine!! Pictures to come!


----------



## guccisaintaug26

Sorry about that.. The Platform Iman's in a size 40 are available at Gucci Outlet of St. Augustine. $369!


----------



## flipchickmc

Just got this email from Marissa.  Please contact her for more information.


> Good afternoon,
> These are the new arrivals we have for today. They are at great prices! If you are interested call soon because they will sell out. If you have looking to get a GUCCI luggage set, this is the perfect opportunity. As always, all sales are final. No returns or exchanges. Have a great day!
> 
> 1.) $389 large black gg Jacquard duffel: retailed for $695 Dimensions 20x15x9.5 (LxHxD)
> 
> 2.) $259 med black gg Jacquard duffel: retailed for $595 Dimensions 18.5x14x6 (LxHxD)
> 
> 3.) $219 brown denim messenger :retailed $395 Dimensions 18x13x1 (LxHxD)
> 
> 4.) $219 brown gg Jacquard messenger :retailed $395 Dimensions 18x13x1 (LxHxD)
> 
> 5.) $329 large black gg jacquard tote w/adjustable strap: retailed $595: Dimensions 17x12x5.5 (LxHxD)
> 
> 6.) $379 black guccissima large hobo: retailed $595: Dimensions 15x11x5.5 (LxHxD)
> 
> 7.) $359 large brown denim tote: retailed for $495: Dimensions 16x15x5 (LxHxD)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --
> Thank you !
> 
> Marissa
> Gucci San Marcos
> 3939 IH35 S Suite 1050
> San Marcos, Texas 78666
> 512-392-9130


----------



## flipchickmc

Brown Denim & Brown Jacquard Messengers


----------



## flipchickmc

$329 large black gg jacquard tote w/adjustable strap: retailed $595: Dimensions 17x12x5.5 (LxHxD)


----------



## flipchickmc

$379 black guccissima large hobo: retailed $595: Dimensions 15x11x5.5 (LxHxD)


----------



## flipchickmc

$359 large brown denim tote: retailed for $495: Dimensions 16x15x5 (LxHxD)


----------



## guccisaintaug26

Hello everyone! These are some of the items we received today. 

http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/Q5XwkWviDEF_weiAh8A3Vg?feat=directlink$419
http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/3LiFyf1eKONDUVE4d2U_CA?feat=directlink$319
http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/Fp5AxVfNmrCq41BgLDy25w?feat=directlink$659
http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/RQlMWg4THZ4dYA6R_kGGwg?feat=directlink$349
http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/rPMtLmd88D89cxthZRmvow?feat=directlink$379


----------



## summer 71

guccisaintaug26 said:


> Hello everyone! These are some of the items we received today.
> 
> http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/Q5XwkWviDEF_weiAh8A3Vg?feat=directlink$419
> http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/3LiFyf1eKONDUVE4d2U_CA?feat=directlink$319
> http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/Fp5AxVfNmrCq41BgLDy25w?feat=directlink$659
> http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/RQlMWg4THZ4dYA6R_kGGwg?feat=directlink$349
> http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/rPMtLmd88D89cxthZRmvow?feat=directlink$379


where can i get the large black hobo that you have for $379. i checked the san marcos and they are sold out


----------



## shopaholic1969

You can get it at St Augustine fl outlet


----------



## BonbonMommy

summer 71 said:


> where can i get the large black hobo that you have for $379. i checked the san marcos and they are sold out


 

Gucci Outlet Saint Augustine.  You can contact Natalie Correa at (904) 824-6269 for information.


----------



## LovePink

My SA is holding for me the Black leather Jockey large . Only $699. If anyone interest to purchase, PM me for info, I will release this bag.


----------



## mistyone1

http://www.gucci.com/us/us-english/us/sale/handbags/#0-1225312-203623FAF3G9643


----------



## alec_mcbeal

Hi I was in Sawgrass mall in FL,  in Neiman Marcus Last call I saw 2 medium joy boston for $402, I love it and Im still thinking of it but Im controlling myself to buy it because I know I dont need it. But its really really tempting I hope someone here can buy it>


----------



## guccisaintaug26

Gucci Outlets are holding a Memorial Day weekend SALE! Select shoes will have an additional 50% markdown! Find a perfect shoe to match your Gucci Handbag! Limited and select sizes available. Contact the nearest outlet to find out what is available!


----------



## BonbonMommy

vhsethan said:


> I want the white seragrafia tote in either orange or black so bad. please someone tell me they've seen it?!


 
Gucci Outlet Saint Augustine. You can contact Natalie Correa at (904) 824-6269 for information


----------



## conwald

From Megan in St. Augustine - what a nice person she is!


Your Sales Professional,
Meghan H.
Gucci in St.Augustine Fl.
(904) 824-6269


----------



## conwald

More!  

Enjoy!


----------



## Beach Bum

*PLEASE REMEMBER THIS IS A NO CHATTER THREAD!...Im getting WAY too many COMPLAINTS on here and it will ruin the thread for everyone if this continues!*


----------



## flipchickmc

Just got this email from Marissa at San Marcos.  Please call her for any questions.



> Good Morning!
> 
> The Memorial Day sale is Thursday May 27th thru Monday May 31st.  We can pre sale starting now.  Keep in mind all sales are final, there are no returns or exchanges.  I will be here today until 7 p.m., Tuesday 1-9 p.m., and Wednesday 10-7 p.m.  I hope to hear from you then! =)
> 
> Greetings!!!  Details are finally in on the upcoming Memorial Day Sale and are as follows: WE ARE DOING PRE-SALE NOW
> Take an additional 75% off the outlet prices on all mens pants.
> Take an additional 50% off the outlet prices on other mens Ready to Wear, excluding pants.
> Take an additional 50% off the outlet prices on select womens shoes (4 & under). (Sizes are extremely limited)
> Take an additional 50% off the outlet prices on select GUCCI Trademark totes.
> Take an additional 50% off the outlet prices on select GUCCI gifts (candles)
> 
> Example $269 Snap top Trademark shopping tote: Sale price $134.50
> 
> *Photos of Men's Clothing will follow soon as well as ladies shoes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --
> Thank you !
> 
> Marissa
> Gucci San Marcos
> 3939 IH35 S Suite 1050
> San Marcos, Texas 78666
> 512-392-9130


----------



## flipchickmc

The rest...


----------



## chanel123

OMG!! Girls and boys! 

I just hear from my favorite SA from Nordstorm @ downtown portland store. Right now there is a 40% off Gucci sale going on right now and more designer brands starting next week!! 

As you know I'm a shopaholic for designer bags haha I've already ask my favorite Nordstrom SA to be on the look out for any cute items for me!! 

if your local Nordstrom store doesn't have what you want, call my favorite 

SA/ handbag specialist @ Downtown Portland Nordstrom

*Ryan Deleon 503-224-6666 ext. 1256* 

he is super friendly and had helped me to find so many hard to find handbags from CHANEL to Fendi, Balenciaga.. you name it! I LOVE Nordstrom!

I can feel there will be major reveal soon on here can't wait to see what everyone bought!!


----------



## strsusc

NM Fashion Valley in SD has large jockeys with grey accents, brown accents and all black for around $1000.  

All pre-selling starts today!


----------



## flipchickmc

Just got this email from Marissa... Her contact info is below.



> Good morning!
> 
> GG Bags are finally beginning to arrive!  We are taking orders now for these bags.  We will begin shipping these out beginning June 1st, so call me up and reserve yours now.  Remember, all sales are final and no exchanges or returns will be honored. I will be here today until 7 p.m., off Thursday, and 11-8 p.m. on Friday.  I hope to hear from you then!  Happy Shopping!!!
> 
> 
> 1.)  $379    Miniature Joy Boston in GG Plus.  Retail $545  Dimensions 10w X 6h X 5.5d
> 2.)  $689   Crystal Mix Boston  Retail $990 Dimensions 12.5w X 10h X 6.5d
> 3.)  $559    Crystal Mix Hobo  Retail $795  Dimensions 14.5w X 10h X 5d
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --
> Thank you !
> 
> Marissa
> Gucci San Marcos
> 3939 IH35 S Suite 1050
> San Marcos, Texas 78666
> 512-392-9130


----------



## flipchickmc

$689 Crystal Mix Boston Retail $990 Dimensions 12.5w X 10h X 6.5d


----------



## flipchickmc

$559 Crystal Mix Hobo Retail $795 Dimensions 14.5w X 10h X 5d


----------



## flipchickmc

Wallets from Marissa at San Marcos.

Good afternoon! 


> Here are some great new arrivals on our ladies wallets.  Get your while you can because these wallets will sell fast.  They are the classic style at an AMAZING price!  If you are interested please feel free to give me a call or email me back at the store.  Keep in mind all sales are final, there are no returns or exchanges. I will be here today until 7 p.m. and off tomorrow.  These prices on these wallets will go up starting Friday May 28th to $199.  I hope to hear from you soon!
> 
> 
> 1.  $139 Ladies black gg canvas continental wallet: retail $425
> 2.  $139 Ladies black gg canvas w leather trim continental wallet: retail $425
> 3.  $139 sand gg canvas w brown leather trim continental wallet: retail $425
> 
> --
> Thank you !
> 
> Marissa
> Gucci San Marcos
> 3939 IH35 S Suite 1050
> San Marcos, Texas 78666
> 512-392-9130


----------



## flipchickmc

$139 sand gg canvas w brown leather trim continental wallet: retail $425


----------



## bluemoon123

_Please contact Trey at 704-442-7900 or _ashcrafttrey07@gmail.com.

pre-sale will start tomorrow.


----------



## casantos

Hi Ladies- here are the presale items at the Nordstrom Mall of America.  I also posted this in the Summer Sale thread:

You can call Andi Simonpietri- she's so sweet! 952-883-2121 extension 1393 (although, I think she may be going on vacation soon)
------------------------------------------------

Pre-Sale for GUCCI and Designer Handbags starts today!! The following items will be 40% off on June 1st. Don&#8217;t wait until they are all gone&#8230;pre-order today!
Sunset Lg Tote (White with Blue/Red Web Stripe down middle): $1150 = $689.90
Sunset Med Tote $990 = $589.90
Lg Jackie O in Coral (orange) $3100 = $1859.90
Charlotte Flap Hobo (in Signature brown or all black) $895 = $534.90
D Gold Shopper (dk choc GG leather, zips across top) $1250 = $749.90
Icon Bit Suede Hobo (black) $1390 = $829.90
Icon Bit Hobo (black leather without GG&#8217;s) $1950= $1169.90
Pelham Lg Shopper (with braided handles) $2365= 1409.90
Icon Bit Med Hobo in Tucano (mustard yellow) $1250=$749.90
Icon Bit Lg Hobo in Brick (orange) $1350=$809.90
Jungle Continental Wallet in Brick (checkbook size in orange) $430=$245.90
Lg Secret Hobo (raffia and leather) $2300=$1379.90
Abbey Cosmetic (signature brown with small shoulder strap) $315=$188.90
Horsebit French Wallet in Cobalt blue (half checkbook size) $410=$245.90


----------



## COACH ADDICT

I just got this email from my goodfriend that gets the Gucci Emails  it was sent today from - according to the email they have 1-3 pieces of each of these bags..

James Wiseman
Sales Associate, Gucci Secaucus
201-392-2670
















I know you guys get prices and all but I do not have all the info...


----------



## COACH ADDICT

Part 2

I just got this email from my goodfriend that gets the Gucci Emails it was sent today from - according to the email they have 1-3 pieces of each of these bags..

James Wiseman
Sales Associate, Gucci Secaucus
201-392-2670


----------



## impetuous001

James is out of the outlet, he suggests the best way to reach him is by phone 201-392-2670


----------



## goyardfanatic

guccisaintaug26 said:


> Gucci Outlets are holding a Memorial Day weekend SALE! Select shoes will have an additional 50% markdown! Find a perfect shoe to match your Gucci Handbag! Limited and select sizes available. Contact the nearest outlet to find out what is available!



may i get your email address please? thanks!


----------



## sneezz

http://www.bluefly.com/Gucci-Handbags-Accessories/_/N-1z140oaZ1abc/list.fly

And a white bamboo top handle bag!


----------



## GucciObsessed

Bluefly has several Jackie's available, including the medium size that I have, which is nearly impossible to find!


----------



## Suzzeee

Wow - Vacaville just got in a ton of great bags!  Hover over the pics for bag name and pricing.  For more info call Yessica at the Vacaville outlet at 707-447-0104.


----------



## Suzzeee

And, more -- again for more info --  call Yessica at the Vacaville outlet at 707-447-0104.


----------



## Suzzeee

And, more...


----------



## Suzzeee

And more...


----------



## Suzzeee

And, more -- they must have gotten truckloads in!


----------



## Suzzeee

More...


----------



## Suzzeee

More...


----------



## Suzzeee

And, last ones!


----------



## fab_R&R

Saks online sale is on now. Check your email for the link.


----------



## Quigs

poppers986 said:


> Link doesn't work




Right now it's for Saks First members only.  Guess, that's why it doesn't work.


----------



## flipchickmc

Here are the bags at San Marcos...similar to others already posted with dimension info and pricing.



> Good afternoon!
> 
> New arrivals!!  There is not quantity on all of these styles so if you see one you need to have just give me a call back at the store so we can place your phone order.  Keep in mind all sales are final, there are no returns or exchanges.  Remember it is $10 for ups ground shipping and we do have to ship to the billing address on the credit card that is used to purchase the handbag.  I hope to hear from you soon!  Happy Shopping! =)
> 
> Availability: Tuesday : 1-9 p.m.
> Wednesday: 10-7 p.m.
> Thursday: 1-9 p.m.
> Friday: 10-7 p.m.
> 
> 1.  $379 gg plus mini boston w cognac leather trim: retail $545 dimensions 9.5"x6"x4.5" (LxHxD)
> 2.  $569 Joy small boston guccissima leather (brown, black): retail $810 dimensions 9.5"x6"x4.5" (LxHxD)
> 3.  $549 Matchball medium tote w brown trim (and white trim): retail $795 dimensions 13"x11"x5.5" (LxHxD)
> 4.  $549 Sunset medium tote gg canvas w white trim: retail $790 dimensions 14"x11"x6.5" (LxHxD)
> 5.  $639 Matchball large boston gg canvas w brwn trim: retail $920 dimensions 16"x11"x7.5" (LxHxD)
> 6.  $699 D gold tan guccissima hobo: retail $1090 dimensions 12"x7.5"x5" (LxHxD)
> 7.  $739 Sukey medium tote black leather (and brown) retail $1230 dimensions 14"x10"x4" (LxHxD)
> 8.  $929 Sukey medium boston black leather (and brown): retail $1550 dimensions 16"x9"x7" (LxHxD)
> 9.  $1579 Jockey medium brown guccissima hobo: retail $2250 dimensions 13"x11"x5" (LxHxD)
> 
> --
> Thank you !
> 
> Marissa
> Gucci San Marcos
> 3939 IH35 S Suite 1050
> San Marcos, Texas 78666
> 512-392-9130


----------



## flipchickmc

$569 Joy small boston guccissima leather (brown, black): retail $810 dimensions 9.5"x6"x4.5" (LxHxD)

$549 Matchball medium tote w brown trim (and white trim): retail $795 dimensions 13"x11"x5.5" (LxHxD)


----------



## flipchickmc

$549 Sunset medium tote gg canvas w white trim: retail $790 dimensions 14"x11"x6.5" (LxHxD) 

$639 Matchball large boston gg canvas w brwn trim: retail $920 dimensions 16"x11"x7.5" (LxHxD)


----------



## flipchickmc

$699 D gold tan guccissima hobo: retail $1090 dimensions 12"x7.5"x5" (LxHxD)

$739 Sukey medium tote black leather (and brown) retail $1230 dimensions 14"x10"x4" (LxHxD)


----------



## flipchickmc

$739 Sukey medium tote brown leather retail $1230 dimensions 14"x10"x4" (LxHxD) 

$929 Sukey medium boston black leather: retail $1550 dimensions 16"x9"x7" (LxHxD)


----------



## flipchickmc

$929 Sukey medium boston brown leather: retail $1550 dimensions 16"x9"x7" (LxHxD) 

$1579 Jockey medium brown guccissima hobo: retail $2250 dimensions 13"x11"x5" (LxHxD)


----------



## xoxomandylyn

Gucci sunglasses sale is on hautelook.com right now.  
(I finally got a pair of black sunglasses with the GG logo on the sides. Soooo happy!)


----------



## lsdoss

Hi
 I received this email from Marissa!



Good morning! 

Here is round 2 of the new handbags!  We do not have quantity on these handbags so call as soon as you can to get yours!  If you are interested or have any questions please feel free to give me a call back at the store.  Keep in mind all sales are final, there are no returns or exchanges.  I hope to hear from you soon! 

Happy Shopping!=) 

1.  $589 Sunset medium tote w blue red blue stripe: retail $990 dimensions 13"x10"x5" (LxHxD) QTY 3 
2.  $769 Joy medium tote light brown guccissima leather: retail $995 dimensions 14"x10"x6" (LxHxD) QTY 4 
3.  $769 Tassels medium tote w bamboo: retail $1395 dimensions 14"x10"x6" (LxHxD) QTY 1 
4.  $809 Tassels large washed gg cotton tote: retail $1290 dimensions 16"x11"x6" (LxHxD) QTY 1 
5.  $949 Techno tag large tote grey neoprene: retail $1350 dimensions 15.5"x12"x7" (LxHxD) QTY 1
6.  $979 Techno tag boston cobalt blue guccissima leather: retail $1400 dimensions 13"x9"x6" (LxHxD)QTY 1 
7.  $1,469 Jockey large brown guccissima hobo: retail $2100 dimensions 18"x10"x5" (LxHxD)QTY 5 
8.  $1,499 Boule large tote black leather: retail $2500 dimensions 17"x12"x6" (LxHxD) QTY 1 
9.  $1,859 Jackie large  beige leather hobo: retail $3,350 dimensions 17"x14"x2.5" (LxHxD) QTY 1
10.  $2,489 Galaxy large black leather hobo: retail $4150 dimensions 20"x9"x7" (LxHxD) QTY 5 



-- 
Thank you !

Marissa
Gucci San Marcos
3939 IH35 S Suite 1050
San Marcos, Texas 78666
512-392-9130


----------



## flipchickmc

Got this from Marissa...



> Good morning!
> 
> Here is round 2 of the new handbags!  We do not have quantity on these handbags so call as soon as you can to get yours!  If you are interested or have any questions please feel free to give me a call back at the store.  Keep in mind all sales are final, there are no returns or exchanges.  I hope to hear from you soon!
> 
> Happy Shopping!=)
> 
> 1.  $589 Sunset medium tote w blue red blue stripe: retail $990 dimensions 13"x10"x5" (LxHxD) QTY 3
> 2.  $769 Joy medium tote light brown guccissima leather: retail $995 dimensions 14"x10"x6" (LxHxD) QTY 4
> 3.  $769 Tassels medium tote w bamboo: retail $1395 dimensions 14"x10"x6" (LxHxD) QTY 1
> 4.  $809 Tassels large washed gg cotton tote: retail $1290 dimensions 16"x11"x6" (LxHxD) QTY 1
> 5.  $949 Techno tag large tote grey neoprene: retail $1350 dimensions 15.5"x12"x7" (LxHxD) QTY 1
> 6.  $979 Techno tag boston cobalt blue guccissima leather: retail $1400 dimensions 13"x9"x6" (LxHxD)QTY 1
> 7.  $1,469 Jockey large brown guccissima hobo: retail $2100 dimensions 18"x10"x5" (LxHxD)QTY 5
> 8.  $1,499 Boule large tote black leather: retail $2500 dimensions 17"x12"x6" (LxHxD) QTY 1
> 9.  $1,859 Jackie large  beige leather hobo: retail $3,350 dimensions 17"x14"x2.5" (LxHxD) QTY 1
> 10.  $2,489 Galaxy large black leather hobo: retail $4150 dimensions 20"x9"x7" (LxHxD) QTY 5
> --
> Thank you !
> 
> Marissa
> Gucci San Marcos
> 3939 IH35 S Suite 1050
> San Marcos, Texas 78666
> 512-392-9130


----------



## flipchickmc

4.  $809 Tassels large washed gg cotton tote: retail $1290 dimensions 16"x11"x6" (LxHxD) QTY 1 
5.  $949 Techno tag large tote grey neoprene: retail $1350 dimensions 15.5"x12"x7" (LxHxD) QTY 1


----------



## flipchickmc

6.  $979 Techno tag boston cobalt blue guccissima leather: retail $1400 dimensions 13"x9"x6" (LxHxD)QTY 1 
7.  $1,469 Jockey large brown guccissima hobo: retail $2100 dimensions 18"x10"x5" (LxHxD)QTY 5


----------



## flipchickmc

8.  $1,499 Boule large tote black leather: retail $2500 dimensions 17"x12"x6" (LxHxD) QTY 1 
9.  $1,859 Jackie large  beige leather hobo: retail $3,350 dimensions 17"x14"x2.5" (LxHxD) QTY 1


----------



## flipchickmc

10.  $2,489 Galaxy large black leather hobo: retail $4150 dimensions 20"x9"x7" (LxHxD) QTY 5


----------



## flipchickmc

More from Marissa....



> Good afternoon!
> 
> Round 3!  Here are a few accessories that came in today!  Let me know if you are interested or have any questions.  We all know that they sell fast especially at the outlet price.  Keep in mind all sales are final, there are no returns or exchanges.  I will be here today until 7 p.m. and tomorrow 1-9 p.m.  I hope to hear from you soon!
> 
> Happy shopping!! =)
> 
> 1.  $139 Cosmetic Evening small black gg denim hobo: retail $295 dimensions 9"x4"x3" (LxHxD) QTY 50
> 2.  $219 Black gg crystal small wallet: retail $310 dimensions  4"x3.5"x1"(LxHxD) QTY 1
> 3.  $279 Black gg crystal continental wallet: retail $405 dimensions 7.25"x3.5"x1.5" (LxHxD) QTY 2
> 4.  $349 Journal clutch mustard yellow (orange) : retail $580 dimensions 10"x5.5"x1.5" (LxHxD) QTY 1 in each color
> 5.  $359 Sigrid large long clutch patent: retail $595 dimensions 13"x4"x1.5" (LxHxD) QTY 1
> 
> 
> --
> Thank you !
> 
> Marissa
> Gucci San Marcos
> 3939 IH35 S Suite 1050
> San Marcos, Texas 78666
> 512-392-9130


----------



## flipchickmc

279 Black gg crystal continental wallet: retail $405 dimensions 7.25"x3.5"x1.5" (LxHxD) QTY 2 
$349 Journal clutch mustard yellow : retail $580 dimensions 10"x5.5"x1.5" (LxHxD) QTY 1 in each color


----------



## flipchickmc

4.  $349 Journal clutch (orange) : retail $580 dimensions 10"x5.5"x1.5" (LxHxD) QTY 1 in each color 
5.  $359 Sigrid large long clutch patent: retail $595 dimensions 13"x4"x1.5" (LxHxD) QTY 1


----------



## Suzzeee

Gucci Vacaville got in a bunch of new Sunnies - I don't have pics/prices but if you're looking for a certain style, call Yessica at 707-447-0104


----------



## babybeans

*NO CHATTER HERE PLEASE..LINKS TO SALES ONLY~...getting tired of repeating this EVERY DAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!************


----------



## Suzzeee

Gorgeous Jackie bag at Vacaville - $1859 - god, how I wish I could get that shoulder strap to stay on!!  Call Yessica at 707-447-0104 for more info.  This looks like the large size but I'm not 100% sure.


----------



## piaboal

May 31: Nordstrom had a pre-sale with select Gucci items 40% off (starting June 1). I got a Guccisima D Ring purse...I also saw Barneys NY, Saks and the Gucci.com site have sale items. Yay!


----------



## MMMommy

Deleted.  Wrong thread.


----------



## MMMommy

Deleted.  Wrong thread.


----------



## alouette

I'm returning this sale bag to my Saks.  First to pm me will get SA info.  Purchase sale price of $750+tax.  It is black with gold h/w.

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...<>ast_id=1408474395222441&bmUID=1255675646470


----------



## Suzzeee

Supercute new shoes at Vacaville.  Call Yessica for available sizes -- 707-447-0104.

The white slides are leather with a short heel - $159
The peeptoes are in Sand GG (I doublechecked the color) and ivory patent - $209


----------



## frugal gal

Just got this from Casey from San Marco

Hi!

Here are some amazing mark downs to the handbags that came in before.  If you did not get yours then now is the time to get one!  If you are interested or have any questions please feel free to give me a call or email me back at the store.  Keep in mind all sales are final, there are no returns or exchanges.  I will be here today for the next two hours ( 6 pm), and OFF tomorrow, Saturady and Sunday so call me soon!

Happy Shopping!!


1.  $399 Crystal mix hobo: Retail $795 Before $559  Now $399
2.  $489 Sukey medium tote brown leather: Retail $1250 Before $739 now $489
3.  $619 Sukey medium boston black leather(and brown): Retail $1550 before $929 Now $619
4.  $999 Boule large tote black leather: Retail $2500 Before $1499 Now $999
5.  $1659 Galaxy large black leather hobo: retail $4150 Before $2489 Now $1659




-- 
Have a great day!

Casey Foley

GUCCI San Marcos
512-392-9130
3939 IH35 S
Suite 1050
San Marcos, Texas 78666




15 attachments &#8212; Download all attachments   View all images  
$399 Crystal Mix Hobo 004.jpg	$399 Crystal Mix Hobo 004.jpg
138K   View   Download  
$399 Crystal Mix Hobo 003.jpg	$399 Crystal Mix Hobo 003.jpg
150K   View   Download  
$489 Sukey medium tote brown leather 001.jpg	$489 Sukey medium tote brown leather 001.jpg
147K   View   Download  
$489 Sukey medium tote brown leather 002.jpg	$489 Sukey medium tote brown leather 002.jpg
134K   View   Download  
$619 Sukey medium boston black leather 001.jpg	$619 Sukey medium boston black leather 001.jpg
157K   View   Download  
$619 Sukey medium boston black leather 002.jpg	$619 Sukey medium boston black leather 002.jpg
140K   View   Download  
$619 Sukey medium boston black leather 003.jpg	$619 Sukey medium boston black leather 003.jpg
145K   View   Download  
$619 Sukey medium boston brown leather 001.jpg	$619 Sukey medium boston brown leather 001.jpg
153K   View   Download  
$999 Boule large tote black leather 003.jpg	$999 Boule large tote black leather 003.jpg
133K   View   Download  
$999 Boule large tote black leather 001.jpg	$999 Boule large tote black leather 001.jpg
145K   View   Download  
$999 Boule large tote black leather 002.jpg	$999 Boule large tote black leather 002.jpg
156K   View   Download  
$1659 Galaxy large black leather hobo 004.jpg	$1659 Galaxy large black leather hobo 004.jpg
139K   View   Download  
$1659 Galaxy large black leather hobo 001.jpg	$1659 Galaxy large black leather hobo 001.jpg
155K   View   Download  
$1659 Galaxy large black leather hobo 002.jpg	$1659 Galaxy large black leather hobo 002.jpg
141K   View   Download  
$1659 Galaxy large black leather hobo 003.jpg	$1659 Galaxy large black leather hobo 003.jpg
136K   View   Download


----------



## fab_R&R

Ladies, sale bags are available again on gucci.com. here's the link:

http://www.gucci.com/us/us-english/us/sale/handbags/#0-1261821-114900F4FMG9643


----------



## yayayea1

frugal gal said:


> Just got this from Casey from San Marco
> 
> Hi!
> 
> Here are some amazing mark downs to the handbags that came in before. If you did not get yours then now is the time to get one! If you are interested or have any questions please feel free to give me a call or email me back at the store. Keep in mind all sales are final, there are no returns or exchanges. I will be here today for the next two hours ( 6 pm), and OFF tomorrow, Saturady and Sunday so call me soon!
> 
> Happy Shopping!!
> 
> 
> 1. $399 Crystal mix hobo: Retail $795 Before $559 Now $399
> 2. $489 Sukey medium tote brown leather: Retail $1250 Before $739 now $489
> 3. $619 Sukey medium boston black leather(and brown): Retail $1550 before $929 Now $619
> 4. $999 Boule large tote black leather: Retail $2500 Before $1499 Now $999
> 5. $1659 Galaxy large black leather hobo: retail $4150 Before $2489 Now $1659
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --
> Have a great day!
> 
> Casey Foley
> 
> GUCCI San Marcos
> 512-392-9130
> 3939 IH35 S
> Suite 1050
> San Marcos, Texas 78666
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 15 attachments  Download all attachments View all images
> $399 Crystal Mix Hobo 004.jpg    $399 Crystal Mix Hobo 004.jpg
> 138K View Download
> $399 Crystal Mix Hobo 003.jpg    $399 Crystal Mix Hobo 003.jpg
> 150K View Download
> $489 Sukey medium tote brown leather 001.jpg    $489 Sukey medium tote brown leather 001.jpg
> 147K View Download
> $489 Sukey medium tote brown leather 002.jpg    $489 Sukey medium tote brown leather 002.jpg
> 134K View Download
> $619 Sukey medium boston black leather 001.jpg    $619 Sukey medium boston black leather 001.jpg
> 157K View Download
> $619 Sukey medium boston black leather 002.jpg    $619 Sukey medium boston black leather 002.jpg
> 140K View Download
> $619 Sukey medium boston black leather 003.jpg    $619 Sukey medium boston black leather 003.jpg
> 145K View Download
> $619 Sukey medium boston brown leather 001.jpg    $619 Sukey medium boston brown leather 001.jpg
> 153K View Download
> $999 Boule large tote black leather 003.jpg    $999 Boule large tote black leather 003.jpg
> 133K View Download
> $999 Boule large tote black leather 001.jpg    $999 Boule large tote black leather 001.jpg
> 145K View Download
> $999 Boule large tote black leather 002.jpg    $999 Boule large tote black leather 002.jpg
> 156K View Download
> $1659 Galaxy large black leather hobo 004.jpg    $1659 Galaxy large black leather hobo 004.jpg
> 139K View Download
> $1659 Galaxy large black leather hobo 001.jpg    $1659 Galaxy large black leather hobo 001.jpg
> 155K View Download
> $1659 Galaxy large black leather hobo 002.jpg    $1659 Galaxy large black leather hobo 002.jpg
> 141K View Download
> $1659 Galaxy large black leather hobo 003.jpg    $1659 Galaxy large black leather hobo 003.jpg
> 136K View Download


 
HELP.....NEED PICS


----------



## flipchickmc

Email from Marissa...with pictures.  Please call her with any questions at the number below...



> Hi!
> 
> Here are some amazing mark downs to the handbags that came in before.  If you did not get yours then now is the time to get one!  If you are interested or have any questions please feel free to give me a call or email me back at the store.  Keep in mind all sales are final, there are no returns or exchanges.  I will be here today until 9 p.m. this evening, off tomorrow, and 10-6 p.m. Saturday.  I'll talk to you soon!
> 
> Happy Shopping!!
> 
> 
> 1.  $399 Crystal mix hobo: Retail $795 Before $559  Now $399
> 2.  $489 Sukey medium tote brown leather: Retail $1250 Before $739 now $489
> 3.  $619 Sukey medium boston black leather(and brown): Retail $1550 before $929 Now $619
> 4.  $999 Boule large tote black leather: Retail $2500 Before $1499 Now $999
> 5.  $1659 Galaxy large black leather hobo: retail $4150 Before $2489 Now $1659
> --
> Thank you !
> 
> Marissa
> Gucci San Marcos
> 3939 IH35 S Suite 1050
> San Marcos, Texas 78666
> 512-392-9130


----------



## flipchickmc

3. $619 Sukey medium boston black leather(and brown): Retail $1550 before $929 Now $619


----------



## flipchickmc

4. $999 Boule large tote black leather: Retail $2500 Before $1499 Now $999


----------



## flipchickmc

5. $1659 Galaxy large black leather hobo: retail $4150 Before $2489 Now $1659


----------



## flipchickmc

Belts from Marissa at San Marcos...



> Good afternoon,
> 
> 
> We received some new women's belts today. There are limited quantities and sizes on them so give me a call if you are interested. As always all sales are final. No returns or exchanges. I will be here until 6 pm today, 10-6 pm tomorrow and then off Friday, Saturday and Sunday.  Happy Shopping!
> 
> 1.) $179 Twin Gback Buckle: Retailed $295: Sizes 34(1), 36(3), 38(1)
> 2.) $139 women's leather crest belt: Retailed $235 Sizes 34(1)
> 3.) $299 women's grey leather belt with bamboo ring: Retailed $495 Sizes: 28(1), 32(2), 34(1)
> 4.) $349 women's chain with hook crest belt: Retailed $585: Sizes: 34(1), 36(1), 38(1)
> 5.) $289 women's black elastic belt with clasp closure: Retailed $475: Sizes: 26(1), 28(1)
> 6.) $289 women's grey elastic belt with clasp closure: Retailed $475: Sizes: 28(1)
> 
> --
> Thank you !
> 
> Marissa
> Gucci San Marcos
> 3939 IH35 S Suite 1050
> San Marcos, Texas 78666
> 512-392-9130


----------



## flipchickmc

3.) $299 women's grey leather belt with bamboo ring: Retailed $495 Sizes: 28(1), 32(2), 34(1) 
4.) $349 women's chain with hook crest belt: Retailed $585: Sizes: 34(1), 36(1), 38(1)


----------



## flipchickmc

5.) $289 women's black elastic belt with clasp closure: Retailed $475: Sizes: 26(1), 28(1) 
6.) $289 women's grey elastic belt with clasp closure: Retailed $475: Sizes: 28(1)

No picture of the grey elastic...


----------



## flipchickmc

Men's belts.  Please call Marissa with any questions.



> Good Afternoon!
> 
> 
> We received some new men's belts today. There are limited quantities and sizes on them so give me a call if you are interested. As always all sales are final. No returns or exchanges. I will be here until 9 pm today, off tomorrow, and 10-6p.m. Saturday.  Happy Shopping!
> 
> 
> 1.) $159 brown men's leather belt with crest buckle: retailed $260: Sizes 38(2), 40(1), 44(1)
> 2.) $159 black men's leather belt with crest buckle: retailed $260: Sizes 38(1), 40(1), 42(1)
> 3.) $199 men's scorpion belt: retailed $325: Sizes 40(1), 42(1), 44(1), 46(2), 48(1)
> 4.) $139 men's interlocking yellow g plq on nylon: retailed $225 36(1), 40(1), 42(1)
> 5.) $139 men's interlocking white g plq on nylon: retailed $225 38(1), 40(1), 44(1)
> 6.) $139 men's interlocking gray g plq on nylon: retailed $225 36(1), 38(1), 40(1), 42(1)
> 
> --
> Thank you !
> 
> Marissa
> Gucci San Marcos
> 3939 IH35 S Suite 1050
> San Marcos, Texas 78666
> 512-392-9130


----------



## flipchickmc

3.) $199 men's scorpion belt: retailed $325: Sizes 40(1), 42(1), 44(1), 46(2), 48(1) 
4.) $139 men's interlocking yellow g plq on nylon: retailed $225 36(1), 40(1), 42(1)


----------



## flipchickmc

5.) $139 men's interlocking white g plq on nylon: retailed $225 38(1), 40(1), 44(1) 
6.) $139 men's interlocking gray g plq on nylon: retailed $225 36(1), 38(1), 40(1), 42(1)


----------



## Suzzeee

Vacaville just got in some cute new flipflops $139 (limited sizes) and that fabulous snake clutch -- it has the cutest little mirror that comes with it -- only $579.  Call Yessica at 707-447-0104!!


----------



## Suzzeee

Price reductions at Vacaville on some great bags -- hover over the pics for pricing -- quantities are super limited.  Call Yessica at 707-447-0104.


----------



## smileglu

@SAKS Icon Bit Medium Hobo $750 (was $1250)

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...<>ast_id=1408474395222441&bmUID=1276886416012


----------



## baiyishang

Is there any sales bag left for the 2nd mark down? Anyone has a SA?


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

http://www.parisstation.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=19_35&products_id=5388

http://www.parisstation.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=19_35&products_id=5387


----------



## MMMommy

Right now, Neimans (online) has additional 25% off of sale prices.  There are about 10 different Gucci bags to choose from that are on sale, plus an additional 25% off (as of 10:45pm PST).


----------



## Quigs

MMMommy said:


> Right now, Neimans (online) has additional 25% off of sale prices.  There are about 10 different Gucci bags to choose from that are on sale, plus an additional 25% off (as of 10:45pm PST).



I just checked the Neiman's site and it doesn't show the additional 25% off.  Is there a code to use?


----------



## tnc7182

It should just show up automatically. I am on the East Coast so I don't know if that is why. On the home page they are advertising the additional 25% off.


----------



## Quigs

tnc7182 said:


> It should just show up automatically. I am on the East Coast so I don't know if that is why. On the home page they are advertising the additional 25% off.


 

Thank you!


----------



## MMMommy

Quigs said:


> I just checked the Neiman's site and it doesn't show the additional 25% off.  Is there a code to use?



The discount shows up after you add the item to your cart.


----------



## sneezz

Bluefly has a bunch of new bags today!


----------



## azngal

Bluefly.com is selling a large shipment of Gucci bags for this week only (according to the SA I chatted with on their online help option).  Since it is a new shipment, I was told that these bags are not returns to Bluefly, and they got them from Gucci and also the department stores.  You can search for the 15% off code and use it too.  You need to be quick though!  New bags come on sale at 6:30am EST.  I've been stalking the site for a week...finally got my white guccisimma tote for almost 40% off.  And they don't charge tax for most states.  The bags on sale, a lot of them are still being sold full price at Saks and Neiman Marcus.  If a bag is labeled "in another shopper's bag" keep refreshing your browser, that's what I did and I got my bag!

Good luck ladies!


----------



## tnc7182

Saks has an additional 33% off sale items. While they have a limited amount of sale items left it is definitely worth taking a look. I would call your SA or go to your local store ASAP.


----------



## Suzzeee

Vacaville has some new things - some nice wallets, etc.  Hover over the pics for description and pricing.  Call Yessica for more info -- 707-447-0104.


----------



## Suzzeee

More at Vacaville...


----------



## Suzzeee

And, more....

Smallest size on the men's sneakers is 10


----------



## Suzzeee

And, one last bag....and a cute key ring!  All at Vacaville - call Yessica!


----------



## macy

Just received this email from Rachel

Hi Everyone, 

Here are our new arrivals please ket me know if you have any questions. I am here until 5pm. 

-- 
Rachel Gabertan - Sales Supervisor
Gucci Outlet St.Augustine Florida 
904-824-6269

View attachment 1137999

	

		
			
		

		
	
 Large Jockey Brown $949.00

View attachment 1138000

	

		
			
		

		
	
  Small Guccissima Pelham  $1509

View attachment 1138001

	

		
			
		

		
	
  Suede New Jackie black and gold stripe $1799

View attachment 1138002

	

		
			
		

		
	
    Purple  new Jackie $1239
View attachment 1138003

	

		
			
		

		
	
  Straw new Jackie $1799


----------



## macy

St Augustine cont


----------



## macy

St Augustine cont


----------



## Suzzeee

One more fab wallet at Vacaville -- call Yessica at 707-447-0104.  She only has one so call quickly if you want it.


----------



## COACH ADDICT

Suzzeee said:


> Vacaville has some new things - some nice wallets, etc. Hover over the pics for description and pricing. Call Yessica for more info -- 707-447-0104.


 
Sizzeee do you have the price range on the FOBS...


----------



## GUCCISHOES

Hey do you have yessica email address


----------



## GUCCISHOES

do you have the sales rep email address


----------



## lorihmatthews

GUCCISHOES said:


> do you have the sales rep email address




call Yessica at 707-447-0104


----------



## sundy

Here are new items from Marissa.

1.) $329 Sofia Patent Ankle Boot Black: Retailed $830 Sizes available: 5.5(1), 6(2), 6.5(2), 7(2), 7.5, 8(2), 8.5(2), 9(1)
2.) $249 Sofia Patent Pump Black: Retailed $625 Sizes available:  6.5(1), 7(2), 7.5(2), 8(1), 8.5(1), 9(1), 9.5 (2)
3.) $479 Sofia Black Suede Boots: Retailed $1195: Sizes available: 6.5(1), 7(2), 7.5(2), 9(1)
4.) $299 Computer case: Retailed $760 Dimensions 12x10 (LxH) Quantity of 2 

Enrique Flores II
GUCCI San Marcos
512-392-9130


----------



## sundy

pictures


----------



## sundy

more...


----------



## sundy

last...


----------



## Suzzeee

COACH ADDICT said:


> Sizzeee do you have the price range on the FOBS...



If you hover over the pics it will give you the prices -- this is pretty standard for most of the pics that we all post in here although some do get itemized emails from their SA's.


----------



## flipchickmc

Need some Gucci throw pillows?....



> Good morning!
> 
> I am back from vacation!  Here are a few of the GUCCI home accessories that we received while I was gone.  If you are interested or have any questions please feel free to give me a call or email me back at the store.  Keep in mind all sales are final, there are no returns or exchanges.  I hope to hear from you soon!
> 
> 1.  $99 small pillow: retail $195 dimensions 10"x10" (LxH)
> 2.  $119 Large pillow: retail $225 dimensions 16"x16" (LxH)
> Flora gucci.com
> 
> Flora, one of the most loved Gucci icons, was born as a special commission for Princess Grace of Monaco in 1966. The princess had paid a visit to the Gucci store in Milan with Prince Ranier. Having bought a green bamboo bag Rodolfo Gucci insisted she selected a gift. When she relented she asked for a scarf. Rodolfo was distressed: he felt Gucci lacked one special enough for his distinguished guest. He immediately contacted the renowned illustrator Vittorio Accornero, to design the most beautiful floral scarf he could create. The next day Accornero returned with his painting: it was the Flora, a multicoloured flowered template that was destined for an unimaginably extended future.
> 
> Flora kindled such long-lasting affection among European women that they passed it onto their daughters. One was Caroline of Monaco, who wore a blouse in her mothers scarf-print as a teenager; another, the much younger Frida Giannini, whose own mother loved the print as a girl in Rome. Re-connecting with that feeling, Gianninis revived Flora on printed canvas bags for summer 2005, was met with overwhelming demand. Other Flora variations, re-scaled, re-coloured and abstracted, made it onto Forties/Seventies inspired print dresses for summer 2006, into jewellery and on evening bags. They were all hits: living proof of the power of a Gucci icon 40 years after it was first imagined.
> 
> --
> Thank you !
> 
> Marissa
> Gucci San Marcos
> 3939 IH35 S Suite 1050
> San Marcos, Texas 78666
> 512-392-9130


----------



## flipchickmc

Just got this email from Marissa - please call her with any questions at the number below.



> Hi!
> 
> Here are the pictures of a few of the handbags we received today!  If you are interested or have any questions please feel free to give me a call back at the store. It is $10 for UPS ground shipping and signature is required. Keep in mind all sales are final, there are no returns or exchanges.  I hope to hear from you soon!
> 
> Happy Shopping!
> 
> 1.  $469 Joy med boston silver gg impremee: retail $670 dimensions 15"x11"x6" (LxH xD) QTY 2
> 2.  $549 Jolie medium tote gg canvas w white trim: retail $765 dimensions 15"x10"x6" (LxHxD) QTY 2
> 3.  $639 Matchball large boston gg canvas w brwn trim: retail $920 dimensions 15"x10"x7" (LxHxD) QTY 8
> 4.  $749 Bamboo bar med ew tote yellow leather: retail $1250 dimensions 15"x11"x6" (LxH xD) QTY 1
> 5.  $959 Icon bit large top handle cellarius tangerine tote: retail $1600 dimensions 15"x13.5"x4.5" (LxHxD) QTY 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --
> Thank you !
> 
> Marissa
> Gucci San Marcos
> 3939 IH35 S Suite 1050
> San Marcos, Texas 78666
> 512-392-9130


----------



## flipchickmc

3. $639 Matchball large boston gg canvas w brwn trim: retail $920 dimensions 15"x10"x7" (LxHxD) QTY 8 
4. $749 Bamboo bar med ew tote yellow leather: retail $1250 dimensions 15"x11"x6" (LxH xD) QTY 1


----------



## flipchickmc

5. $959 Icon bit large top handle cellarius tangerine tote: retail $1600 dimensions 15"x13.5"x4.5" (LxHxD) QTY 1


----------



## Beenie

.com has a bunch of stuff back up again and for any of you that missed out on the large black jockey hobo, it is at Saks for only $630.31!!!  I debated it myself for the price but it is too close IMO to my large web hobo.


----------



## ChiChi143

^ Is it on the Saks website? I can't find it...


----------



## ticachu

jockey is not there anymore but they have the interlocking hobo for $500....hurry!


----------



## hn_tee

Oh my god! Called Gucci San Marcos and this bag is sold out again!!! :cry:


----------



## flipchickmc

Just got this email from Marissa...



> Good afternoon!
> 
> Here is a look at the new arrivals in handbags for today=)  If you are interested or have any questions please feel free to give me a call back at the store.  Keep in mind all sales are final, there are no returns or exchanges.  I will be here today until 8 p.m, off Thursday, and 11-8 p.m. Friday. I hope to hear from you then!
> 
> Happy Shopping!
> 
> 1.  $559 Bardot large gg plus w grey leather trim: retail $800 dim 17"x9.5"x5" (LxHxD)
> 2.  $619 Joy med boston blue impremee: retail $880 dim 13"x6.5"x7" (LxHxD)
> 3.  $629 Jockey med zip top hobo black gg canvas: retail $895 dim 15"x7"x4" (LxHxD)
> 4.  $659 Sunset med tote straw libeccio: retail $1100 dim 15"x10"x5" (LxHxD)
> 5.  $669 Charlotte hobo orig gg w brown leather trim: retail $895 dim 14"x11"x5" (LxHxD)
> 6.  $679 Horsebit tassel orig gg tote w green red green stripe: retail $970 dim 15"x13"x6" (LxHxD)
> 7.  $1509 Pelham brown guccissima leather hobo: retail $1795 dim 13"x10.5"x5" (LxHxD)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --
> Thank you !
> 
> Marissa
> Gucci San Marcos
> 3939 IH35 S Suite 1050
> San Marcos, Texas 78666
> 512-392-9130


----------



## flipchickmc

3. $629 Jockey med zip top hobo black gg canvas: retail $895 dim 15"x7"x4" (LxHxD) 
4. $659 Sunset med tote straw libeccio: retail $1100 dim 15"x10"x5" (LxHxD)


----------



## flipchickmc

5. $669 Charlotte hobo orig gg w brown leather trim: retail $895 dim 14"x11"x5" (LxHxD) 
6. $679 Horsebit tassel orig gg tote w green red green stripe: retail $970 dim 15"x13"x6" (LxHxD)


----------



## flipchickmc

7. $1509 Pelham brown guccissima leather hobo: retail $1795 dim 13"x10.5"x5" (LxHxD)


----------



## flipchickmc

New arrivals at San Marcos.  Please call Marissa with any questions or for more info...



> Good morning!
> 
> Here are a few more handbags that came in yesterday! If you have any questions or are interested in placing the order just give me a call back at the store.  Keep in mind all sales are final, there are no returns or exchanges.  I will be here today until 8 p.m. this evening.  I hope to hear from you soon!
> 
> Let the shopping begin!
> 
> 
> 1.  $469 Joy med tote impremee silver: retail $670 dim 15"x10"x5" (LxHxD)
> 2.  $549 Matchball med tote gg canvas w white trim (brown trim): retail $790 dim 11"x12"x5" (LxHxD)
> 3.  $899 Bamboo bar orig gg w yellow trim: retail $1290 dim 13"x14"x5.5" (LxHxD)
> 4.  $949 G coin med hobo cellarius red leather (blue and black): retail $1590 dim 15.5"x9"x7" (LxHxD)
> 5.  $949 Jockey large hobo orig gg: retail $1350 dim 16"x11"x5" (LxHxD)
> 6.  $749 Interlocking Icon shoulder brown leather hobo: retail $1250 dim 17"x13"x3" (LxHxD)
> 
> --
> Thank you !
> 
> Marissa
> Gucci San Marcos
> 3939 IH35 S Suite 1050
> San Marcos, Texas 78666
> 512-392-9130


----------



## flipchickmc

3. $899 Bamboo bar orig gg w yellow trim: retail $1290 dim 13"x14"x5.5" (LxHxD)
4. $949 G coin med hobo cellarius red leather (blue and black): retail $1590 dim 15.5"x9"x7" (LxHxD)


----------



## flipchickmc

5. $949 Jockey large hobo orig gg: retail $1350 dim 16"x11"x5" (LxHxD) 
6. $749 Interlocking Icon shoulder brown leather hobo: retail $1250 dim 17"x13"x3" (LxHxD)


----------



## flipchickmc

Just got this email from ANGELA at Cabazon outlet.  Please call her at the number below.  Thanks.  Hover over picture for prices.

Gucci Cabazon 
(951)849-7430
48650 Seminole Drive suite G-228
Cabazon, Ca 92230


----------



## flipchickmc

Cabazon bags con't...please call Angela for more info.


----------



## flipchickmc

More bags from Cabazon...


----------



## flipchickmc

And more from Cabazon...


----------



## flipchickmc

More...


----------



## flipchickmc

And more...


----------



## flipchickmc

Cabazon bags con't...


----------



## flipchickmc

More...


----------



## flipchickmc

Last of them from Cabazon...


----------



## flipchickmc

Got this email from Marissa - SHOES!



> Hi,
> 
> Here are the new ladies shoes that we have right now.  The sizes are listed in the email so make sure we have your size=)  Keep in mind all sales are final, there are no returns or exchanges. I am here today until 8 p.m. and I will be in tomorrow from 10-1 p.m. to place phone orders as well.  I'll talk to you soon!
> 
> Happy Shopping!!
> 
> 1.  $399 Venus black leather strappy platform: sizes available:38, 38.5
> 2.  $159 Bamboo bar yellow leather sandal flat:sizes available3) 36.5
> 3.  $159 Kitty Horsebit bamboo slide:sizes available2) 36, 36.5, 37, (4) 37.5, (2) 38, 38.5
> 4.  $189 Barcelona black crystal gg high top:sizes available:38.5
> 5.  $189 Kitty slide ptoe w orange leather trim: sizes available2) 36.5, 39
> 6.  $189 Ladies flat w bamboo horsebit detail:sizes available: (4) 37, 38, 39
> 7.  $199 Barcelona orig gg w pewter trim high top:sizes available:39.5, 40
> 8.  $199 Iconbit tangerine sandal:sizes available:36, 37.5, (2) 38
> 9.  $199 Sofia colbalt blue patent leather wedge:sizes available:36, 36.5, 37, 37.5, (2) 39, 39.5
> 10. $199 Zip web green red green slide:sizes available:36.5, 37.5, 38, 38.5, 39
> 11.  $209 Kitty orig gg w tan trim pump:sizes available:39.5
> 12.  $229 Interlocking light brwn guccissima pump ptoe:sizes available:38, 39.5
> 13.  $239 Bamboo bar python sandal flat:sizes available:37, 37.5, 38, 38.5, 39
> 14.  $299 Sofia brown suede ankle boot:sizes available:36, 36.5, 37.5, 38
> 15.  $319 Venus black leather strappy sandal flat:sizes available:37
> 16.  $369 Daryl black suede and leather platform:sizes available:38, 38.5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --
> Thank you !
> 
> Marissa
> Gucci San Marcos
> 3939 IH35 S Suite 1050
> San Marcos, Texas 78666
> 512-392-9130


----------



## flipchickmc

6. $189 Ladies flat w bamboo horsebit detail:sizes available: (4) 37, 38, 39 
7. $199 Barcelona orig gg w pewter trim high top:sizes available:39.5, 40 
8. $199 Iconbit tangerine sandal:sizes available:36, 37.5, (2) 38 
9. $199 Sofia colbalt blue patent leather wedge:sizes available:36, 36.5, 37, 37.5, (2) 39, 39.5 
10. $199 Zip web green red green slide:sizes available:36.5, 37.5, 38, 38.5, 39


----------



## flipchickmc

11. $209 Kitty orig gg w tan trim pump:sizes available:39.5 
12. $229 Interlocking light brwn guccissima pump ptoe:sizes available:38, 39.5 
13. $239 Bamboo bar python sandal flat:sizes available:37, 37.5, 38, 38.5, 39 
14. $299 Sofia brown suede ankle boot:sizes available:36, 36.5, 37.5, 38 
15. $319 Venus black leather strappy sandal flat:sizes available:37


----------



## flipchickmc

16.  $369 Daryl black suede and leather platform:sizes available:38, 38.5


----------



## flipchickmc

Just got this email from Marissa...




> Good morning!!
> 
> Hopefully everyone had a nice 4th of July weekend!  Here are the latest arrivals on handbags for today.  There are some really nice pieces trickling in.  Take advantage of these great prices while these items are here! All of these bags are only quantities of 1's or 2's!  If you have any questions please give me a call here at the store!
> 
> 
> 1.)  Large Tri-Tone Purple New Jackie Hobo $2719 originally $6800   Dimensions (14w X 17h X 2.5d)
> 2.)  Large GG Straw New Jackie Hobo $1799 originally $2995   Dimensions (14w X 17h X 2.5d)
> 3.)  Large Dark Green New Jackie Hobo $1469 originally $2450    Dimensions (14w X 17h X 2.5d)
> 4.)  Large Coral New Jackie Hobo $1239 originally $1859   Dimensions(14w X 17h X 2.5d)
> 5.)  Large Dark Purple New Jackie Hobo $1469 originally $2450   Dimensions(14w X 17h X 2.5d)
> 6.)  Large Purple New Jackie Hobo $1239 originally $3100  Dimensions (14w X 17h X 2.5d)
> 7.)  Large Grey Suede New Jackie Hobo with web detail $1199 originally $2995  Dimensions(14w X 17h X 2.5d)
> 8.)  Large Black Suede New Jackie Hobo with web detail  $1199 originally $2995   Dimensions(14w X 17h X 2.5d)
> 9.)  Black G-Coin Zip-top Tote $1109 originally $1850     Dimensions (15w X 12h X 7d)
> 10.)  Grey Icon Hobo  $1019 originally $1695  Dimensions  (14w X 13h X 6.5d)
> 11.)  Black GG Canvas Jockey Tote $1049 originally $1495  Dimensions (13.5w X 12h X 6.5d)
> 12.)  Cream Secret Tote with Crocodile Detail & Gold Hardware $1079 originally $2700 (16w X 13h X 6.75d)
> 13.)  Black Satin Lucy Bag/Clutch  $539 originally $809  Dimensions (5.5w X 3.75h X 2d)
> 14.)  Black Snakeskin Lucy Bag/Clutch $639 originally $1595   Dimensions (5.5w X 3.75h X 2d)
> 15.)  Large Silver Guccissima Sukey Tote $1049 originally $1495 Dimensions (20w X 14h X 6d)
> 16.)  Large Cream Guccissima Pelham $1719 originally $2450  Dimensions (16w X 13h X 5d)
> 
> --
> Thank you !
> 
> Marissa
> Gucci San Marcos
> 3939 IH35 S Suite 1050
> San Marcos, Texas 78666
> 512-392-9130


----------



## flipchickmc

3.)  Large Dark Green New Jackie Hobo $1469 originally $2450    Dimensions (14w X 17h X 2.5d) 
4.)  Large Coral New Jackie Hobo $1239 originally $1859   Dimensions(14w X 17h X 2.5d)


----------



## flipchickmc

5.) Large Dark Purple New Jackie Hobo $1469 originally $2450 Dimensions(14w X 17h X 2.5d) 
6.) Large Purple New Jackie Hobo $1239 originally $3100 Dimensions (14w X 17h X 2.5d)


----------



## flipchickmc

7.) Large Grey Suede New Jackie Hobo with web detail $1199 originally $2995 Dimensions(14w X 17h X 2.5d) 
8.) Large Black Suede New Jackie Hobo with web detail $1199 originally $2995 Dimensions(14w X 17h X 2.5d)


----------



## flipchickmc

9.) Black G-Coin Zip-top Tote $1109 originally $1850 Dimensions (15w X 12h X 7d) 
10.) Grey Icon Hobo $1019 originally $1695 Dimensions (14w X 13h X 6.5d)


----------



## flipchickmc

11.) Black GG Canvas Jockey Tote $1049 originally $1495 Dimensions (13.5w X 12h X 6.5d) 
12.) Cream Secret Tote with Crocodile Detail & Gold Hardware $1079 originally $2700 (16w X 13h X 6.75d)


----------



## flipchickmc

13.)  Black Satin Lucy Bag/Clutch  $539 originally $809  Dimensions (5.5w X 3.75h X 2d) 
14.)  Black Snakeskin Lucy Bag/Clutch $639 originally $1595   Dimensions (5.5w X 3.75h X 2d)


----------



## flipchickmc

15.)  Large Silver Guccissima Sukey Tote $1049 originally $1495 Dimensions (20w X 14h X 6d) 
16.)  Large Cream Guccissima Pelham $1719 originally $2450  Dimensions (16w X 13h X 5d)


----------



## aeonat

Good evening! 

Here are a few more items that we have not had a chance to send out.  They are the only size and the only one in the handbag and clutch.  If you are interested just give me a call back at the store and I can place the phone order for you=)  Keep in mind it is a final sale, there are no returns or exchanges.  It is $10 for UPS ground shipping- SIGNATURE REQUIRED.  I hope to hear from you soon! 


1.  $209 Kerr white canvas wedge ptoe: size available: 39.5 
2.  $399 Kim white leather zip back ptoe: size available: 41 
3.  $399 Clemence white leather zip back ptoe: size available: 38.5 
4.  $1,109 Galaxy medium hobo python: retail $1,850 dimensions 11"x9"x5" (LxHxD) 
5.  $639 Journal med clutch darwin emb: retail $1590 dimensions 10.25"x5.5"x1.5" (LxHxD) 



- 
Thank you !

Marissa
Gucci San Marcos
3939 IH35 S Suite 1050
San Marcos, Texas 78666
512-392-9130


----------



## aeonat

last one...


----------



## gucci girl

Gucci sunglasses @ bloomingdales rooselvelt field for $149.90 about 7 or 8 different styles....


----------



## neverenoughbags

If I hadn't just bought my jockey, I would have bought this from a fellow TPF'er..... btw...I'm in no way affiliated with this seller.... but just sharing a bag I found trolling the bay....

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...&_trksid=m570&_nkw=130407747983&_fvi=1&_rdc=1


----------



## eus

Gucci Black Messenger Bag with reg/green strap

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-GUCCI...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4aa2c48e3d


----------



## Bunn Bags

GUCCI new arrivals 7-9-2010
Friday, July 9, 2010 3:19 PM
From:
"Marissa @ Gucci San Marcos" <marissa3.gucci.sanmarcos@gmail.com>
Add sender to Contacts
Message contains attachments
12 Files (1743KB) | Download All

    * $119 Chain Boule ring 003.jpg$119 Chain Boule ring 003.jpg
    * $119 Chain Boule ring 002.jpg$119 Chain Boule ring 002.jpg
    * $179 Men's cuff links G logo silver.jpg$179 Men's cuff links G logo silver.jpg
    * $189 Boule metal silver earrings.jpg$189 Boule metal silver earrings.jpg
    * $259 Silver chain link necklace.jpg$259 Silver chain link necklace.jpg
    * $649 Chiodo mother of pearl face w diamonds 003.jpg$649 Chiodo mother of pearl face w diamonds 003.jpg
    * $649 Chiodo mother of pearl face w diamonds 001.jpg$649 Chiodo mother of pearl face w diamonds 001.jpg
    * $649 Chiodo mother of pearl face w diamonds 002.jpg$649 Chiodo mother of pearl face w diamonds 002.jpg
    * $249 small cosmetic orig gg w white trim 002.jpg$249 small cosmetic orig gg w white trim 002.jpg
    * $249 small cosmetic orig gg w white trim 001.jpg$249 small cosmetic orig gg w white trim 001.jpg
    * $409 Joy mini boston cognac guccissima leather 002.jpg$409 Joy mini boston cognac guccissima leather 002.jpg
    * $409 Joy mini boston cognac guccissima leather 001.jpg$409 Joy mini boston cognac guccissima leather 001.jpg

Good afternoon!

Here are some great pieces that we received!  We do not have quantity on these items so make sure you give me a call and I can place the order for you.  It is $10 for UPS ground shipping-signature required.  Keep in mind all sales are final, there are no returns or exchanges.  I hope to hear from you soon!

Happy Shopping!! =)

1.  $249 Small cosmetic orig gg w white trim: retail $395 dim 9"x4.5"x2.5" (LxHxD) QTY 15
2.  $409 Joy mini boston cognac guccissima leather: retail $795 dim 10"x6"x5" (LxHxD) QTY 1


1.  $119 Chain Boule ring: retail $230 size (18 Italian) QTY 1
2.  $179 Men's cuff links G logo silver: retail $365 QTY 2
3.  $189 Boule metal silver earrings: retail $370 QTY 2
4.  $259 Silver chain link necklace: retail $450 QTY 1
5.  $649 Chiodo mother of pearl face w diamonds: retail $1250 QTY 1


----------



## Bunn Bags

GUCCI All White Party!!
Tuesday, July 13, 2010 4:00 PM
From:
"Marissa @ Gucci San Marcos" <marissa3.gucci.sanmarcos@gmail.co

Message contains attachments
12 Files (2038KB) | Download All

    * $1079 Cream Canvas & Croco Secret Tote 004.jpg$1079 Cream Canvas & Croco Secret Tote 004.jpg
    * $1719 Cream Guccissima Pelham 001.jpg$1719 Cream Guccissima Pelham 001.jpg
    * $1719 Cream Guccissima Pelham 003.jpg$1719 Cream Guccissima Pelham 003.jpg
    * $1979 Techno Tote Detail.jpg$1979 Techno Tote Detail.jpg
    * $1979 Techno Tote in White Neoprene.jpg$1979 Techno Tote in White Neoprene.jpg
    * $1979 Techno Tote.jpg$1979 Techno Tote.jpg
    * $1979 Techno.jpg$1979 Techno.jpg
    * $949 G coin med hobo white.jpg$949 G coin med hobo white.jpg
    * $949 G coin white.jpg$949 G coin white.jpg
    * $1079 Cream Canvas & Croco Secret Tote 001.jpg$1079 Cream Canvas & Croco Secret Tote 001.jpg
    * $1079 Cream Canvas & Croco Secret Tote 002.jpg$1079 Cream Canvas & Croco Secret Tote 002.jpg
    * $299 White Canvas GG Zip top Tote.jpg$299 White Canvas GG Zip top Tote.jpg

Good Afternoon!

Here are our stunning white pieces, perfect for summer!  Take a peek at the gorgeous white runway tote that we just got in today!
If you are interested or have any questions, please feel free to give me a call back at the store.
Please keep in mind that all sales are final, there are no returns or exchanges.

Thank you and Happy Shopping!



1.  $1,079 Cream Canvas & Crocodile Secret Tote with Gold Hardware - Retail $2,700 (16" L x 13" H x 6.75" D) 1 Available!
2.  $1,719 Cream Guccissima Pelham with Silver Horsebit Hardware - Retail $2,450 (16" L x 13" H x 5" D) Only 2 Available!
3.  $1,979 White Neoprene Techno Tote with Leather Trim/Detail - Retail $2,790 (18" L x 14.5" H x 9" D) Runway Exclusive, only 1 Available!
4.  $949 White G Coin Medium Hobo with Silver Hardware - Retail $1,590 - Retail $1,590 (15.5" L x 9" H x 7" D) Only 1 Available!
5.  $299 White Monogram Canvas Zip Top Tote with Beige Webbing - Retail $495 (9" L at base X 17" L on top X 9" H x 8" D) Only 1 Available!

-- 
Thank you !

Marissa
Gucci San Marcos
3939 IH35 S Suite 1050
San Marcos, Texas 78666
512-392-9130


----------



## Bunn Bags

GUCCI new arrivals
Tuesday, July 13, 2010 8:45 PM
From:
"Marissa @ Gucci San Marcos" <marissa3.gucci.sanmarcos@gmail.com>
Message contains attachments
9 Files (2566KB) | Download All

    * $239 Chiodo pewter leather w wide ankle strap.jpg$239 Chiodo pewter leather w wide ankle strap.jpg
    * $459 Iconbit python platform.jpg$459 Iconbit python platform.jpg
    * $1,049 Jockey medium brown guccissima hobo 2.jpg$1,049 Jockey medium brown guccissima hobo 2.jpg
    * $1,049 Jockey medium brown guccissima hobo.jpg$1,049 Jockey medium brown guccissima hobo.jpg
    * $559 Galaxy black leather w croco trim hobo.jpg$559 Galaxy black leather w croco trim hobo.jpg
    * $559 Galaxy black leather w croco trim hobo 2.jpg$559 Galaxy black leather w croco trim hobo 2.jpg
    * $559 Galaxy black leather w croco trim hobo 3.jpg$559 Galaxy black leather w croco trim hobo 3.jpg
    * $749 Sunset large tote straw libbeccio w tan trim.jpg$749 Sunset large tote straw libbeccio w tan trim.jpg
    * $749 Sunset large tote straw libbeccio w tan trim 2.jpg$749 Sunset large tote straw libbeccio w tan trim 2.jpg

Hi,

Here are the new arrivals that we have right now.  If you are interested or have any questions please feel free to give me a call back at the store.  Keep in mind all sales are final, there are no returns or exchanges.  I will be here today until 9 p.m. and 10-7 p.m. tomorrow.  I'll talk to you then!

1.  $239 Chiodo pewter leather w wide ankle strap: retail $595  Size available: 37.5
2.  $459 Iconbit python platform: retail $1,150 Size available: 37 and 38.5
3.  $1,049 Jockey medium brown guccissima hobo: retail $1,495 dimensions 15"x8"x4" (LxHxD) QTY 1
4.  $749 Sunset large tote straw libbeccio w tan trim tote: retail $1,250 dimensions 17"x12"x7" (LxHxD) QTY 2
5.  $559 Galaxy black leather w croco trim hobo: retail $1,390 dimensions 11.5"x9"x5" (LxHxD) QTY 12


----------



## Bunn Bags

GUCCI new ladies shoe arrival 07-14-2010
Wednesday, July 14, 2010 5:12 PM
"Marissa @ Gucci San Marcos" <marissa3.gucci.sanmarcos@gmail.com>
Message contains attachments
7 Files (205KB) | Download All

    * $209 Sand Pelle ptoe w small heel 2.jpg$209 Sand Pelle ptoe w small heel 2.jpg
    * $209 Sand Pelle ptoe w small heel.jpg$209 Sand Pelle ptoe w small heel.jpg
    * $239 Sigrid ballerina black leather flat.jpg$239 Sigrid ballerina black leather flat.jpg
    * $239 Bamboo Icon platform black patent.jpg$239 Bamboo Icon platform black patent.jpg
    * $249 Bamboo clog platform sandal.jpg$249 Bamboo clog platform sandal.jpg
    * $249 Sofia slingback wedge ivory patent.jpg$249 Sofia slingback wedge ivory patent.jpg
    * $379 Venus platform black leather sandal w back zip.jpg$379 Venus platform black leather sandal w back zip.jpg

Good afternoon!

Here are the ladies shoes that we received today along with the sizes that are available.  If you are interested or have any questions please feel free to give me a call back at the store.  Keep in mind all sales are final, there are no returns or exchanges.  It is $10 for UPS ground shipping- signature required.  I will be here today until 7p.m. and tomorrow 10-7 p.m. I hope to hear from you then!

Happy shopping! =)

1.  $209 Sand Pelle ivory w interlocking g: retail $525 sizes available: 36, 36.5, 37, 37.5, (2) 38, 38.5, 39, 39.5, 40
2.  $239 Sigrid Ballerina black leather flat: retail $595 sizes available: 36, 36.5, 37, 37.5, 38, 38.5, 39, 39.5, 40, 41
3.  $239 Bamboo Icon platform: retail $595 sizes available: 36, 37, 37.5, 38, 38.5, 39, 39.5, 40
4.  $249 Bamboo clog platform sandal: retail $635 sizes available: 37, 37.5, 38, 38.5
5.  $249 Sofia slingback wedge patent ivory: retail $620 sizes available: 36.5, 37, 37.5, 38, 38.5, 39
6.  $379 Venus black leather platform: retail $895 sizes available: (2) 35, 35.5, (3)36, (2)36.5, (3)37, (2)37.5, (2) 38, 38.5, 39, 39.5, 40

Thanks!
Marissa Hernandez
GUCCI San Marcos
(512) 392-9130


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

^ any pics? ( sorry for chat)


----------



## mcballer2

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-GUCCI...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4aa2e69bc3


----------



## love2shop_26

This is the wrong thread for this.  Post it on the Authenticate this thread:
http://forum.purseblog.com/gucci/authenticate-this-gucci-please-read-rules-post-1-a-566215-390.html



mcballer2 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-GUCCI...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4aa2e69bc3


----------



## love2shop_26

double post


----------



## sneezz

http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-Shoes/Gucci-Mini-Boston-Bag-Key-Fob/5120265/product.html

Ignore the title..damn iPhone thinks I was trying to spell Jetton!  Should say key fob!


----------



## neverenoughbags

http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-Shoes/Gucci-Guccioli-Charm-Key-Ring/5162202/product.html

I think it looks like a hound....not sure which one this is....


----------



## neverenoughbags

http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-Shoes/Mini-Boston-Bag-Key-Fob/5120291/product.html

Boston Valentine charm...


----------



## reneeluvscoach

I'm not familiar with Gucci but I know that she is an honest seller:

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/vampiremonkeygirl


----------



## llaga22

http://www.dsw.com/shoe/gucci+signature+peep+toe+pump+247518?prodId=dsw12prod2310005&productRef=SEARCH


----------



## Bunn Bags

* $229 large brown gg jacquard messenger 002.jpg$229 large brown gg jacquard messenger 002.jpg
    * $259 Black Denim Travel Duffle 001 (1).jpg$259 Black Denim Travel Duffle 001 (1).jpg
    * $259 Black Denim Travel Duffle 001 (2).jpg$259 Black Denim Travel Duffle 001 (2).jpg
    * $259 Brown denim travel duffle 004.jpg$259 Brown denim travel duffle 004.jpg
    * $259 Brown denim travel duffle 002.jpg$259 Brown denim travel duffle 002.jpg
    * $419 Large black jacquard duffel w adjustable strap 003.jpg$419 Large black jacquard duffel w adjustable strap 003.jpg
    * $419 Large black jacquard duffel w adjustable strap 001.jpg$419 Large black jacquard duffel w adjustable strap 001.jpg
    * $419 Large Travel Hobo in Black Jacquard.jpg$419 Large Travel Hobo in Black Jacquard.jpg
    * $419 Black Travel Hobo.jpg$419 Black Travel Hobo.jpg
    * $639 Ascot Duffel in Black Leather 003.jpg$639 Ascot Duffel in Black Leather 003.jpg
    * $639 Ascot Duffel in Black Leather 001.jpg$639 Ascot Duffel in Black Leather 001.jpg
    * $289 Black gg jacquard tote.jpg$289 Black gg jacquard tote.jpg
    * $289 Brown jacquard tote (1).jpg$289 Brown jacquard tote (1).jpg
    * $289 Brown jacquard tote.jpg$289 Brown jacquard tote.jpg
    * $229 Travel messenger black denim gg.jpg$229 Travel messenger black denim gg.jpg
    * $229 Large brown gg denim messenger 001.jpg$229 Large brown gg denim messenger 001.jpg
    * $229 Large brown gg denim messenger 002.jpg$229 Large brown gg denim messenger 002.jpg
    * $719 Ascot messenger black leather.jpg$719 Ascot messenger black leather.jpg
    * $719 Ascot messenger black leather 1.jpg$719 Ascot messenger black leather 1.jpg
Subject: GUCCI travel 7-26-2010

Good afternoon!

These are the travel pieces that we have available! We have limited quantity so if you are interested please feel free to give me a call back at the store.  Keep in mind all sales are final, there are no returns or exchanges.  It is $10 for ups ground shipping-signature required.  We also have to ship to the billing address on the credit card that is used to purchase the item.  I will be here today until 9 p.m. so I hope to hear from you soon!

Have a great week!

1.  $219 Travel messenger black denim gg (brown denim & brown jacquard) : retail $395 dimensions  17"x12"x1" (LxH xD) QTY black denim: 5 QTY brown denim: 8 QTY brown jacquard: 4  
2.  $259 Black denim travel duffel (brown denim) : retail $425 dimensions 19"x11"x10" (LxHxD)QTY black: 15 QTY brown: 18
3.  $289 Black gg jacquard tote (brown Jacquard): retail $450  dimensions 14"x10"x3" (LxH xD) QTY black: 10 QTY brown:10
4.  $419 Large black jacquard duffel w adjustable strap: retail $750 dimensions20"x12"x10" (LxHxD) QTY 20
5.  $419 Large travel hobo in black jacquard: retail $695 dimensions 20"x12"x8" (LxHxD) QTY 3
6.  $639 Ascot duffel in black leather: retail $1,650 dimensions 21"x10"x8 (LxHxD) QTY 1
7.  $719 Ascot messenger black leather: retail $1195 dimensions15"x11"x3.5 (LxHxD) QTY 1
-- 
Thank you !

Marissa
Gucci San Marcos
3939 IH35 S Suite 1050
San Marcos, Texas 78666
512-392-9130


----------



## FrankieP

Beautiful Pelham by a tPF'er...

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250672500372


----------



## ladyspace74

I know I'm breaking the rules here but is anyway you can post marissa's email with pictures? I have emailed her twice but is still not on her list. Without pictures, I'm lost.


----------



## Bunn Bags

Hello TPF,
Sorry for no pics, but if you are interested in any of the following items, just call Marissa and she will be more than happy to help you with any of the following items.

These are a few of the new arrivals!  Take a look at the sizes available that are listed down below=)  If you are interested or have any questions please feel free to give me a call back at the store.  Keep in mind all sales are final, there are no returns or exchanges.  I will be here today until 7p.m. and tomorrow 1-9 p.m.  so I hope to hear from you then!

Have a great evening!

1.  $359 Lockhart wedge boot: retail$ 895 sizes available: 4.5, 5.5, 6, 8.5, 9
2.  $379 Venus platform black leather sandal w back zip: retail$895 size available2) 5, 5.5,(2)6, (2) 6.5, (3) 7, (2) 7.5, (2) 8, (2) 8.5, 9, 10
3.  $479 Sofia suede boot: retail$1,195 sizes available: 5.5, (2) 7, 7.5, 8.5
4.  $199 Ladies black gg canvas w leather trim continental wallet: retail $425 QTY 18
5.  $949 Jockey large black canvas hobo: retail$ 1350 dimensions 17"x9"x5"(LxHxD) QTY 6

Thanks!
Marissa Hernandez
GUCCI San Marcos
(512) 392-9130


----------



## ang2383

i bought a plain leather brown large sukey from NM and i'm returning it. 
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/ca...d=prod86380001

let me know. i plan to go return it today after work so you must PM asap. nothing wrong with the bag, i just bought a chanel because of the price increase so something must go back.


----------



## Shugie

I think this vintage croc. Bag is gorgeous.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...7748&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_33147wt_1036


----------



## mpepe32

Sorry I don't have pics but red guccissima hobo's $999 and brown/black denim hobo's $499 at Off Fifth Saks(Fashion Outlets of Niagara Falls, NY) is anyone is interested.


----------



## beduina

*Python Kotao Wedges size 35.5 IB - £9.99 starting bid *

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140439420100&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_3121wt_1138


----------



## terrymai

GUCCI handbags are on DSW again.  I saw GG crystal and couple of hockey, and galaxy . Shoes and boots are there too.


----------



## buim87

For anyone wants abasic black bag
http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Gucci-Icon-Bit-Medium-Shoulder-Bag-/270623684299?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags


----------



## love2shop_26

Better pics are needed to determine authenticity



buim87 said:


> For anyone wants abasic black bag
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Gucci-Icon-Bit-Medium-Shoulder-Bag-/270623684299?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags


----------



## poppers986

sneezz said:


> http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-Shoes/Gucci-Mini-Boston-Bag-Key-Fob/5120265/product.html
> 
> Ignore the title..damn iPhone thinks I was trying to spell Jetton!  Should say key fob!





i wish it werent so much, other wise i would get it, it's the key fob version of my bag!!
http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-S...n-Bag-Key-Fob/5120276/product.html?rcmndsrc=2


----------



## Cocoaswag

I'm usually in LAMB forum but I saw this today on Ebay  and it's my city.

Seeing as I'm not familiar with Gucci I thought this was a great little hipster bag but not sure if it'real but if it is, the price is great!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270624469835&ssPageName=ADME:B:EF:US:1123


----------



## HiiMaiiNtEnAnCe

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...33281&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1154


----------



## azngal

Bluefly.com last night around 10:00pm PST, posted a bunch of Guccissima bags from last season for 20% off, including sukey hobos, pelhams, boston bags.  Right now it's sold out, but keep checking this weekend and be sure to look for 10% or 15% coupon codes.  No tax for most states, and shipping $7.95 flat fee.


----------



## SaksChanel

Check this amazing deal I found on a Gucci Bamboo Bar!! It is still on the Gucci website!! What do you girls think? Love Love it...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230516379918&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## chrys408

Please let me know if there's any shipments of any OFF WHITE Guccissima wallets! TIA!


----------



## azngal

chrys408 said:


> Please let me know if there's any shipments of any OFF WHITE Guccissima wallets! TIA!




http://www.bluefly.com/Gucci-cream-...ontinental-wallet/SEARCH/308528601/detail.fly


----------



## LVmang

found this on the cabazon website... i dont know if it has been posted, sorry.

Gucci
Sept 3 - 6
Featuring new merchandise and special savings
50% off select men's and ladies ready to wear.

i called the store and there is nothing set in stone for the purses, luggage, or accessories yet, because they have not received their full shipment yet.


----------



## Suzzeee

New at Vacaville - Call Yessica for more info:  
(707)447-0104 
YESSICA.VEGA(@)HOTMAIL.COM


pic-1  $319 silver guccissima leather tote 14W X 13H WITH A DROP OF 7.5 
pic2- $429 diamante scrip medium tote 15W X 12h WITH A DROP OF 8.5 
pic3- $349 gg canvas jacaquard fabric medium tote with white trim 14W X 13H DROP 7.5 
         ALSO AVAILABLE IN TAN TRIM PLEASE SEE PIC 4 
pic4-  please see details on pic 3 
pic5- $379 black gg canvas jacaquard fabric medium tote 15W X 12H WITH A DROP OF 8.5 
pic 6- $419 dark brown gg nylon medium tote 15W X 12H WITH A DROP OF 8.5
pic 7- $349 black nylon unisex messanger 13W X 11H DROP 22'  PLEASE SEE PIC 8 TO SEE ACTUAL SIZE


----------



## Suzzeee

Rest of the pics


----------



## Suzzeee

Just got an email from Yessica at Vacaville - they got in this amazing Guccissima Continental wallet in a ton of colors -- $199 (retail $450) - I'm only posting one color but Yessica can send you out pics of the other colors if you're interested - just call or email her.  Colors are:

COLORS AVAILABLE ARE :
BLACK 
TABACCO BROWN 
OLIVE GREEN 
BUBBLE GUM 
RED 
ROSE PINK 
DARK BROWN 
IVORY
CAMEL 
LAVENDER 
PUTER 
BRICK RED 
NUDE


----------



## nicepenguins

Just bought this bag for 50% off of $479 at Off 5th in Camarillo. I think it came to $260 with tax. They had one more left. Unreal to get a real bag incl tax for $100 under the ebay price (and look at the pics to see where the seller bought the bag, lol)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...fff5d96&itemid=160468446104&ff4=263602_263622


----------



## LVmang

_deals only please_


----------



## suenamy

Gucci Outlet in Woodbury Commons has lots of continental wallets for $199 including signature GG fabric and guccissima leather in lots of different colors.


----------



## Apricot Summers

Suede Gucci boots, size 8.5b, great price!
http://cgi.ebay.com/Gorgeous-Basica...42901?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item336090edd5


----------



## LVmang

same at cabazon a lot of bags and wallets. a lot of bags that are at the san marcos store... {pics above}


----------



## sneezz

2 pages worth (wallet, scarves, belts, and handbags) in fact! Selling out FAST!


----------



## alliemia

_deals only please_


----------



## sneezz

Posted this in the outlet deals thread by accident.  Tons of new items on bluefly today!


----------



## lorihmatthews

New markdowns on Gucci shoes and boots on DSW.com!


----------



## Quigs

Icon Bit Medium Shoulder Bag in Black @ Neiman's for $877

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...Ns%3DMAX_RETAIL_PRICE%257c1%26st%3Ds%26va%3Dt


----------



## DesigningStyle

This bag is just stunning (and I don't buy Gucci!) http://www.jillsconsignment.com/proddetail.php?prod=gucciblackjockeymediumhobo


----------



## guccilessgal

Costco- a Gucci reatiler??? WTH? Anyway...

Attention, Costco shoppers! Next time you go to your favorite warehouse location to load up on TP & cat food, check the jewelry case. At my local one (Eastside Seattle area WA USA), they had three different styles of Gucci watches on display, $200-300 (one with brown Guccissima strap). Who knows, you might end up spending your cat food money on a fancy watch, and the cat will have to tough it out.


----------



## luvall

any store still have this bag?thanks


----------



## Suzzeee

I don't have time to resize and post the pics now but Yessica at Vacaville recently sent me some info on new things and I didn't see it already posted so thought I'd at least post the details -- please call her at 707-447-0104 or email at yessica.vega(@)hotmail.com (take out the parens) for more info.  

Please call or email Yessica for info - I do not work for Gucci.

The new stuff:

GG PLUS LARGE TOTE $279 
18W X 15H DROP 8'

GG FABRIC PINK LARGE TOTE $289 
12W X 15H DROP 7'

BRITT SHOULDER BAG IN GOLD SATIN $499 
15W X 12H DROP 7'

GG NYLON BLACK ON BLACK $449 
15W X 10H DROP 7.5'

guccissima leather large tote $729 
  15.5W X 14H DROP 8'

* small metallic hobo two tone $289
  9.5W X 7H DROP 11.5'

* large metallic hobo $629
   13.5W X 10H DROP 10'

*  bebe guccissima leather $499
    12W X 8H DROP 12' 

*  guccissima leather large boston $559 
    13W X 9.5H DROP 8.5

Fall scarves -- (70% wool 30% silk )super light very soft they're 68' inches long X 17' wide -- only $99

 * COLORS AVAILABLE IN THE SCARVES 

~LIGHT BROWN 
~LAVENDER 
~DARK PURPLE 
~BLACK 
~TEAL 
~OATMEAL


LARGE GG NYLON HOBO $309 
14.5W X 10 H FULL ZIPPER ACROSS THE TOP AND ZIPPER POCKET INSIDE 

GG NYLON WALLET $179

Men's WALLETS 

* G NYLON IN BROWN $119

* GREEN GUCCISSIMA LEATHER WALLET $109

* NAVY BLUE WITH RED AND BLUE STRIPE $129 

* BLACK WITH IVORY STRIPE $109

* BLACK WITH GOLD STRIPE $109

THEY ALL  HAVE 6 CREDIT CARD COMPARTMENT AND A MIDDLE DIVIDER SAME SET UP FOR ALL


----------



## nova_girl

Thank you *Suzzeee*, I have contacted Yessica about several of those items.

To stay on topic, I bought a pair of Gucci flats at Marshall's for $299 so if you have one near you it might be worth stopping by to see if yours stocks Gucci.


----------



## love2shop_26

Messenger bags from Vacaville. * Please contact Yessica Vega @ the Vacaville outlet.  I DO NOT HAVE PRICES for any of these.

Please refer to this link for contact info:  http://forum.purseblog.com/gucci-reference-library/gucci-outlets-contact-information-437588.html*


----------



## love2shop_26

One more


----------



## Suzzeee

love2shop_26 said:


> Messenger bags from Vacaville. * Please contact Yessica Vega @ the Vacaville outlet.  I DO NOT HAVE PRICES for any of these.
> 
> Please refer to this link for contact info:  http://forum.purseblog.com/gucci-reference-library/gucci-outlets-contact-information-437588.html*



The messenger bags with the stripe are $389 -- I don't have the prices on the others.


----------



## An4

authentic white gucci clutch:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Gucci-Pearl-Whi...321?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43a1e51751


----------



## An4

I need this!! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-GUCCI-KHAKI...&otn=3&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=5249779618159113073


----------



## sneezz

http://www.bluefly.com/Gucci-brown-glass-suede-web-stripe-top-handle-bag/cat60024/309845801/detail.fly


----------



## FrankieP

Gorgeous Gucci pumps..

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250710016773


----------



## sneezz

http://www.bluefly.com/Gucci-black-GG-canvas-large-Pelham-shoulder-bag/cat60024/310815101/detail.fly


----------



## baglady23

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GENUINE-GUCCI...521554737?pt=Women_s_Bags&hash=item2a07ec5331


loving this bag but how old is it


----------



## sneezz

http://www.bluefly.com/Gucci-ebony-GG-canvas-Sukey-hobo/cat60024/311379302/detail.fly


----------



## sneezz

http://www.yoogiscloset.com/gucci-snakeskin-abbey-long-wallet.aspx


----------



## sneezz

http://www.yoogiscloset.com/gucci-green-suede-pochette-bag.aspx


----------



## DesigningStyle

ONLY $99 and let-trade is a dream to buy from!  Someone needs to buy this little Minkie!  http://www.let-trade.com/v30/product_detail.php?pid=OTHAXC


----------



## bapemilano

Grab this wallet on ebay for a steal price!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## elle woods

DSW in San Francisco's union square had a bunch of Gucci bags!!!


----------



## ilu333

Does anyone know when the semi annual gucci sale will be? I remember that it was around beginning of november last year. Please post link to presale if available. Thanks so much!


----------



## KPCoppola

This bag is gorgeous- and they have 20% off bags for the month of November- email them when you place an order to get the discount.

http://www.turnaboutshoppe.com/store/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=TSE&Product_Code=12741-01716&Category_Code=OD-HB


----------



## DesigningStyle

Please someone here buy this Large Leather Sukey.  It is gorgeous!  And a steal at $795.  http://www.jillsconsignment.com/proddetail.php?prod=guccisukeybrownggleathertote


----------



## DesigningStyle

^^I hope someone here got this beauty!  I see it is gone now!!!


----------



## Stephanie***

*TPFer! *

100% Authentic Gucci Canvas Backpack Brand New w/tags 
100%  AUTH GUCCI GUCCISSIMA BEIGE  LEATHER BUCKET TOTE 
Authentic Gucci Orchid Tortoise Platform Sandal NIB Sz9
100% Authentic Gucci Canvas studded & Leather Hobo Bag
Authentic Gold Gucci Evening Sandal Sz 39 RARE FIND


----------



## iluvpurses

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...item=&sspagename=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## impetuous001

Just received from my SA James at Secaucus Outlet:

Hey There!

I told you I would have some EXCELLENT news for you regarding a sale for Thanksgiving.
Below you will find all of the details as to whats included.

**Please note the sale starts on Black Friday - November 26
**Please note the Pre-sale officially starts on Friday, November 19
***Please note, if you are interested in any of the items featured, in particular the wallets/small leather goods pictured below call me to order/stop in BEFORE the pre-sale to reserve your items. In order to reserve I must either imprint your credit card to be charged the start day of pre-sale OR have you pay for a gift card (for the amount of the purchase) to be rung up the start day of pre-sale.
**Please note all pre-sale merchandise CANNOT be shipped/picked up until the start of the sale November 26.

Items included in Thanksgiving Sale 2010
*30% off Belts
*30-70% off SELECT Men's and Women's Clothing
*50% off SELECT Men's and Women's Shoes
*30% off Floral Pillows
*50% off SELECT Women's Small Leather Goods (pictures attached)

Photo 246 - GG nylon cosmetic bags (black or brown) - $89 will be $44.50
Photo 247 - Snake skin Hawn bags (black, gold, red) - $269 will be $134.50
Photo 248 - Ostrich skin Hawn bags (red, green) - $429 will be $214.50
Photo 252 - Punch wallet (navy blue or red (not pictured) leather) - $249 will be $124.50
Photo 253 - Punch wallet (green GG canvas) - $249 will be $124.50

*All of these items make great gifts!!!

PLEASE ASK FOR OR LOOK FOR ME in order to complete your PRE-SALE transactions!
CALL me at the STORE with any questions.

Best Wishes,

James Wiseman
Sales Associate, Gucci Secaucus
201-293-2670


----------



## impetuous001

Hello Everyone,

Some more handbags have just hit the Secaucus store! Attached are the pictures.
Also, keep your eyes peeled for an e-mail regarding some extra special Thanksgiving goodies!

Photo 251 - Camel Guccissima messenger bag (large) - $459
Photo 244 - **Camel Guccissima medium tote with Black Bamboo Handles (snap closure) - $369**
Photo 245 - Blue Guccissima small boston bag - $539
Photo 249 - Off White Guccissima small boston bag - $539
Photo 250 - Dark Chocolate Brown Guccissima large boston bag - $559

Please do not hesitate to pick-up one of these great new bags. The Camel Guccissima tote with Black Bamboo Handles is FABULOUS looking and an even more FABULOUS price!!! Get one while we have them!!!!

Please call me or stop in to see me at the store,

James Wiseman
Sales Associate, Gucci Secaucus
201-392-2670


----------



## impetuous001

More inventory is coming in!

Attached are some pictures of a few more styles we received today.
As most of you have experienced with the last shipment, these items are moving fast so DON'T hesitate to order!

Photo 257 - Small Guccissima Boston Bag - (olive or fuschia) - $539
Photo 254 - GG canvas tote - (pink on pink, or black gg on pink background) - $249
Photo 255 - Fuschia Guccissima Cross-body bag with fuschia/pink/fuschia webbed strap - $399
Photo 256 - Black Guccissima Boston Bag - small - $539, large - $559

Please call me or stop into the store to purchase!!

Have a good weekend,

James Wiseman
Sales Associate, Gucci Secaucus
201-392-2670


----------



## kevlovlevis

******PLEASE DO NOT CHAT in this thread!!!!!!!!!!!I have been deleting WAY too many posts in here!******************


----------



## LuvinGucci

*Please do NOT post chatter in here...this is a NO CHATTER thread... Sigh*


----------



## Suzzeee

Just got this from Yessie at Vacaville!!

Email her at yessica.vega(@)hotmail.com or call her at 707-447-0104 for presale!!  

HELLO EVERYBODY!!!!!!!!!!!!
HERE IS  THE SALE ITEMS THAT WILL GOING ON FOR BLACK FRIDAY !!!!!!!!! THIS IS WHY IT GREAT TO KEEP YOU ALL IN THE LOOP ON WHATS GOING ON SALE FOR BLACK FRIDAY !!!!!!! WE SAME SOME CLUTCHES THAT ARE GREAT FOR GIFTS FOR X-MAS . PLEASE KEEP IN MIND YOU ARE GETTING A HEADS UP BEFORE THE SALE EVEN IS OPEN TO THE PUBLIC. IF THEIRS ANYTHING THAT YOU SEE THAT YOU LIKE AND IS INTERESTED IN ORDERING PLEASE CALL ME IF I'M NOT THERE PLEASE LEAVE MESSAGE WITH RETURN NUMBER SO THAT I MAY CONTACT YOU, ALSO ASK THE PERSON TO KINDLY SET ITEMS ASIDE AS I WILL RETURN YOUR CALL TO CONFIRM ODER . PLEASE KEEP IN MIND ALL OF MY SALES ARE FINAL !!!!!!!!!! THEIR WILL BE NOT RETURN NOR EXCHANGES NO EXCEPTIONS PLEASE BE CLEAR WITH THAT !!!! WHEN SELECTING 

PRICE LIST :

OSTRICH CLUTCHES $469 LESS 50% OFF 234.50 
COLORS AVAILABLE:
 RED AND OLIVE GREEN 

LIZARD CLUTCHES $269 LESS 50% OFF 134.50 
COLOR AVAILABLE :
BLACK 
ANTIQUE GOLD 
RED 

WOMEN'S HANDBAGS 

SAND WITH CHOCOLATE TRIM $359 NOW $251
CARMEL $359 NOW 251
EGGPLANT $359 NOW $251
ALL HAVE THE SAME SIZE (12W X 10.5H DROP 12')

NAVY BLUE CANVAS WITH WHITE LEATHER TRIM $379 NOW $265
(11W X 10.5 H DROP 8.5)

GG PLUS WITH LOVE GUCCI BAND $379 NOW $265
(11W X 10.5 DROP 8.5)
GG PLUS WITH MERMAID $379 NOW $265 
11W X 10.5 DROP 8.50
GG PLUS TOTE $449 NOW $314


----------



## Suzzeee

More pics -- hover over pics for pricing - the prices on the pics INCLUDE THE 50% DISCOUNT

I think the price is $315 (after the 50%) on the  Love bag w/ red handles - call or email Yessica for confirmation however.

Please note:  I do not work for Gucci -- I don't have any more info than I've posted here.  Please email or call Yessica for more info -her contact info is on the first post I made in this series.


----------



## Suzzeee

One more pic.


----------



## impetuous001

*SA's are NOT allowed to post their info here and advertise their contact info....Its AGAINST PF rules and is a bannable offense.*


----------



## llaga22

i can't see the photos...


----------



## mamavuitton

I got this email from Marissa about the pre-sale for shoes that will be 50% off. 

Good afternoon! 

We heard news on what is going an additional percentage off for Thanksgiving! We can PRE-SALE now for the sale price and then have them shipped to you as soon as the sale officially starts on November 26th! Here are the ladies shoes that are going an additional 50% off of the price listed. The sale price is included as the bold price as well as the sizes available. If you see any that you are interested please feel free to give me a call back at the store. I will be here tonight until 9 p.m. and off tomorrow so I hope to hear from you then! =) Have a great night!

Thanks!
Marissa Hernandez 
GUCCI San Marcos 
(512) 392-9130 

1. $389 Ivory Suede Platfrm Gucci Script Detail: Sale Price $194.50 Sizes available: (3) 8.5, 9 
2. $219 Black Suede Gold Metallic Trim: Sale Price $109.50 Sizes Available: 10 
3. $219 Kelly Black Satin Anklestrap: Sale Price $109.50 Sizes Available: (3) 8.5, 9, (2) 9.5, 10, 10.5, 11 
4. $219 Kelly Gold Metallic Anklestrap: Sale Price $109.50 Sizes Available:6.5, 8.5, (3) 9.5 
5. $219 Milady Light Brown Suede: Sale Price $109.50 Sizes Available:7.5, (4) 9, (2) 9.5 
6. $229 Black Suede White Patent Heel: Sale Price $114.50 Sizes Available2) 9.5, 10, 10.5 
7. $239 Milady Yellow Suede: Sale Price $119.50 Sizes Available:5.5, 7 
8. $239 Romy Black Suede Anklestrap:Sale Price $119.50 Sizes Available:5.5, 6.5, 7.5, 9.5 
9. $279 Ladies Pretty Strappy Sandal Python: Sale Price $139.50 Sizes Available: 7, (2) 7.5, 9, 9.5, 10.5 
10. $279 Milady Black Satin: Sale Price $139.50 Sizes Available:9.5, (3)10, 11 
11. $279 Milady Pewter Madeleine: Sale Price $139.50 Sizes Available2) 8.5, (3) 9, 10.5, 11 
12. $289 Milady Metallic Gold: Sale Price $144.50 Sizes Available2)9, (4) 9.5, (3) 10 
13. $299 Mirror Silver Flat: Sale Price $149.50 Sizes Available: (4) 6.5,7, (3) 7.5, (2) 10 
14. $319 Babouska Blue Suede: Sale Price $159.50 Sizes Available:6, 7.5, 8, 8.5, 9, 9.5, 10 
15. $319 Babouska Light Brown Suede: Sale Price $159.50 Sizes Available: 5.5, 6, 7, 7.5, 8.5, 9.5, 10.5 
16. $319 Black Satin with 3 jewel detail: Sale Price $159.50 Sizes Available: 8.5, 9 
17. $319 Python W tan suede: Sale Price $159.50 Sizes Available2) 7.5 
18. $339 Pretty Gold Python Ptoe pump: Sale Price $169.50 Sizes Available2) 6.5, 7, (3) 8.5, 9, (2) 9.5, 10.5 
19. $339 Pretty Gold Python Sling back: Sale Price $169.50 Sizes Available: 6, (2) 7, (2) 7.5, (2) 8, 8.5, 9, (2) 9.5 
20. $359 Black Python Madeleine: Sale Price $179.50 Sizes Available2) 8.5, (3) 9, 10.5, 11 
21. $379 Black Patent w Anklestrap Platform: Sale Price $189.50 Sizes Available2) 9 




-- 
Thank you !

Marissa
Gucci San Marcos 

3939 IH35 S Suite 1050
San Marcos, Texas 78666

512-392-9130


----------



## mamavuitton

bump


----------



## mamavuitton

mamavuitton said:


> I got this email from Marissa about the pre-sale for shoes that will be 50% off.
> 
> Good afternoon!
> 
> We heard news on what is going an additional percentage off for Thanksgiving! We can PRE-SALE now for the sale price and then have them shipped to you as soon as the sale officially starts on November 26th! Here are the ladies shoes that are going an additional 50% off of the price listed. The sale price is included as the bold price as well as the sizes available. If you see any that you are interested please feel free to give me a call back at the store. I will be here tonight until 9 p.m. and off tomorrow so I hope to hear from you then! =) Have a great night!
> 
> Thanks!
> Marissa Hernandez
> GUCCI San Marcos
> (512) 392-9130
> 
> 1. $389 Ivory Suede Platfrm Gucci Script Detail: Sale Price $194.50 Sizes available: (3) 8.5, 9
> 2. $219 Black Suede Gold Metallic Trim: Sale Price $109.50 Sizes Available: 10
> 3. $219 Kelly Black Satin Anklestrap: Sale Price $109.50 Sizes Available: (3) 8.5, 9, (2) 9.5, 10, 10.5, 11
> 4. $219 Kelly Gold Metallic Anklestrap: Sale Price $109.50 Sizes Available:6.5, 8.5, (3) 9.5
> 5. $219 Milady Light Brown Suede: Sale Price $109.50 Sizes Available:7.5, (4) 9, (2) 9.5
> 6. $229 Black Suede White Patent Heel: Sale Price $114.50 Sizes Available2) 9.5, 10, 10.5
> 7. $239 Milady Yellow Suede: Sale Price $119.50 Sizes Available:5.5, 7
> 8. $239 Romy Black Suede Anklestrap:Sale Price $119.50 Sizes Available:5.5, 6.5, 7.5, 9.5
> 9. $279 Ladies Pretty Strappy Sandal Python: Sale Price $139.50 Sizes Available: 7, (2) 7.5, 9, 9.5, 10.5
> 10. $279 Milady Black Satin: Sale Price $139.50 Sizes Available:9.5, (3)10, 11
> 11. $279 Milady Pewter Madeleine: Sale Price $139.50 Sizes Available2) 8.5, (3) 9, 10.5, 11
> 12. $289 Milady Metallic Gold: Sale Price $144.50 Sizes Available2)9, (4) 9.5, (3) 10
> 13. $299 Mirror Silver Flat: Sale Price $149.50 Sizes Available: (4) 6.5,7, (3) 7.5, (2) 10
> 14. $319 Babouska Blue Suede: Sale Price $159.50 Sizes Available:6, 7.5, 8, 8.5, 9, 9.5, 10
> 15. $319 Babouska Light Brown Suede: Sale Price $159.50 Sizes Available: 5.5, 6, 7, 7.5, 8.5, 9.5, 10.5
> 16. $319 Black Satin with 3 jewel detail: Sale Price $159.50 Sizes Available: 8.5, 9
> 17. $319 Python W tan suede: Sale Price $159.50 Sizes Available2) 7.5
> 18. $339 Pretty Gold Python Ptoe pump: Sale Price $169.50 Sizes Available2) 6.5, 7, (3) 8.5, 9, (2) 9.5, 10.5
> 19. $339 Pretty Gold Python Sling back: Sale Price $169.50 Sizes Available: 6, (2) 7, (2) 7.5, (2) 8, 8.5, 9, (2) 9.5
> 20. $359 Black Python Madeleine: Sale Price $179.50 Sizes Available2) 8.5, (3) 9, 10.5, 11
> 21. $379 Black Patent w Anklestrap Platform: Sale Price $189.50 Sizes Available2) 9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --
> Thank you !
> 
> Marissa
> Gucci San Marcos
> 
> 3939 IH35 S Suite 1050
> San Marcos, Texas 78666
> 
> 512-392-9130


 
Here are more shoes:


----------



## mamavuitton

mamavuitton said:


> Here are more shoes:


 
More shoes:


----------



## mamavuitton

mamavuitton said:


> More shoes:


 More shoes:


----------



## mamavuitton

mamavuitton said:


> More shoes:


More shoes:


----------



## mamavuitton

Here is another email from Marrissa.

Good Evening! 

These are the new arrivals for today in guccissima Bostons! The holidays are just around the corner! As always, all sales are final, no returns or exchanges. We ship UPS ground for $10 and signature is required. I will be here until 7 pm tonight and off tomorrow and 11-8 p.m. Friday. I Hope to here from you soon! *This bags are not part of the Black Friday presale* 

Happy Shopping!
Marissa Hernandez
GUCCI San Marcos
(512) 392-9130


1.) $559 Large Brown Guccissima Boston: Retail $1195: Dimensions 13.5x9.5x5.5 (LxHxD) Quantity of 13 available 
2.) $539 Medium Black Guccissima Boston: Retail $1095: Dimensions 11x7x4 (LxHxD) Quantity of 15 available 
3.) $539 Medium Blue Guccissima Boston: Retail $1095: Dimensions 11x7x4 (LxHxD) Quantity of 7 available 
4.) $539 Medium Purple Guccissima Boston: Retail $1095: Dimensions 11x7x4 (LxHxD) Quantity of 3 available 
5.) $539 Medium Light Brown Guccissima Boston: Retail $1095: Dimensions 11x7x4 (LxHxD) Quantity of 5 available 
6.) $539 Medium Ivory Guccissima Boston: Retail $1095: Dimensions 11x7x4 (LxHxD) Quantity of 15 available 
7.) $559 Large Black Guccissima Boston: Retail $1195: Dimensions 13.5x9.5x5.5 (LxHxD) Quantity of 13 available 
8.) $539 Medium Brown Guccissima Boston: Retail $1095: Dimensions 11x7x4 (LxHxD) Quantity of 12 available 







-- 
Thank you !

Marissa
Gucci San Marcos
3939 IH35 S Suite 1050
San Marcos, Texas 78666
512-392-9130


----------



## mamavuitton

mamavuitton said:


> Here is another email from Marrissa.
> 
> Good Evening!
> 
> These are the new arrivals for today in guccissima Bostons! The holidays are just around the corner! As always, all sales are final, no returns or exchanges. We ship UPS ground for $10 and signature is required. I will be here until 7 pm tonight and off tomorrow and 11-8 p.m. Friday. I Hope to here from you soon! *This bags are not part of the Black Friday presale*
> 
> Happy Shopping!
> Marissa Hernandez
> GUCCI San Marcos
> (512) 392-9130
> 
> 
> 1.) $559 Large Brown Guccissima Boston: Retail $1195: Dimensions 13.5x9.5x5.5 (LxHxD) Quantity of 13 available
> 2.) $539 Medium Black Guccissima Boston: Retail $1095: Dimensions 11x7x4 (LxHxD) Quantity of 15 available
> 3.) $539 Medium Blue Guccissima Boston: Retail $1095: Dimensions 11x7x4 (LxHxD) Quantity of 7 available
> 4.) $539 Medium Purple Guccissima Boston: Retail $1095: Dimensions 11x7x4 (LxHxD) Quantity of 3 available
> 5.) $539 Medium Light Brown Guccissima Boston: Retail $1095: Dimensions 11x7x4 (LxHxD) Quantity of 5 available
> 6.) $539 Medium Ivory Guccissima Boston: Retail $1095: Dimensions 11x7x4 (LxHxD) Quantity of 15 available
> 7.) $559 Large Black Guccissima Boston: Retail $1195: Dimensions 13.5x9.5x5.5 (LxHxD) Quantity of 13 available
> 8.) $539 Medium Brown Guccissima Boston: Retail $1095: Dimensions 11x7x4 (LxHxD) Quantity of 12 available
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --
> Thank you !
> 
> Marissa
> Gucci San Marcos
> 3939 IH35 S Suite 1050
> San Marcos, Texas 78666
> 512-392-9130


 
More Bostons:


----------



## mamavuitton

mamavuitton said:


> More Bostons:


 
More Bostons:


----------



## mamavuitton

mamavuitton said:


> More Bostons:


 
More Bostons:


----------



## sneezz

Medium black canvas sukey tote $636

http://m.bluefly.com/mt/www.bluefly.com/Gucci-black-GG-canvas-Sukey-top-handle-bag/cat60024/311913301/detail.fly?un_jtt_v_img=http%3A%2F%2Fcdn.is.bluefly.com%2Fmgen%2FBluefly%2Feqzoom85.ms%3Fimg%3D311913301_alt01.pct%26outputx%3D340%26outputy%3D408%26level%3D1


----------



## sneezz

Black canvas sukey hobo $676

http://m.bluefly.com/mt/www.bluefly.com/Gucci-black-GG-canvas-Sukey-hobo/cat60024/309774101/detail.fly


----------



## sneezz

Black guccissima medium Pelham studded hobo $1960

http://m.bluefly.com/mt/www.bluefly.com/Gucci-black-guccissima-Pelham-medium-hobo/cat60024/310816401/detail.fly


----------



## laureenthemean

Lots of Gucci shoes for $99.95.  If you are a DSW Rewards member (free to sign up), you can use code SHIPR for free shipping and BOOTS for 30% off (one item I believe, not valid on sale or clearance).

http://www.dsw.com/designer-shoes/


----------



## classicmj

impetuous001 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Attached you will find pictures of a few handbag styles that we have added to our Thanksgiving sale. The pre-sale guidelines are still in effect.
> 
> **Please note the sale starts on Black Friday - November 26
> **Please note the Pre-sale officially starts on Friday, November 19
> ***Please note, if you are interested in any of the items featured, in particular the wallets/small leather goods pictured below call me to order/stop in BEFORE the pre-sale to reserve your items. In order to reserve I must either imprint your credit card to be charged the start day of pre-sale OR have you pay for a gift card (for the amount of the purchase) to be rung up the start day of pre-sale.
> **Please note all pre-sale merchandise CANNOT be shipped/picked up until the start of the sale November 26.
> 
> The following Items are 30% off
> Photo 264 - Khaki canvas hobo with chocolate brown guccissima trim - $359 --> $251
> Photo 258 - White GG plus mini tote with tattoo print and red trim - $449 --> $314
> Photo 259 - White GG plus square hobo with mermaid print and black trim - $379 --> $265
> Photo 260 - White GG plus square hobo with tattoo print and butterscotch trim (3 variations) -
> $379 --> $265
> Photo 261 - Navy canvas square hobo with white guccissima trim - $379 --> $265
> Photo 262 - Camel canvas hobo with cognac guccissma trim - $359 --> $251
> Photo 263 - Eggplant canvas hobo with magenta guccissima trim - $359 --> $251
> 
> Call me if you wish to order one, or two, or three! Please contact me (and if I'm not available, my manager) to order. Also, if you want something, DO NOT WAIT - a lot of merchandise has already sold and I would hate for you to lose out! Call me to reserve your merchandise!
> 
> Best Wishes,
> 
> James Wiseman
> Sales Associate, Gucci Secaucus
> 201-392-2670



HI James! Could you PM/post pictures of the last 3 items you have listed on this msg?


----------



## Sabbiwubby

Does anyone know if the Black Guccissima half moon hobo is included in the black friday sales at the St. Augustine Gucci Outlet? I love that bag!


----------



## ada717

This one looks legit.
great steal for new yorker!

http://newyork.craigslist.org/mnh/clo/2074431788.html


----------



## conwald

DSW has a sale today only 25% off everything plus free shipping
Free Shipping Code SHIPR
25% off Code CYBER25

They have shoes, purses and throws

The shoes and blankets end up being $82.91 shipped!


----------



## mschic73

Gucci's online sale starts today.  check out www.gucci.com


----------



## Guccigirlkells

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/common/...4967029+252&pageSize=160&st=s&_requestid=9999


----------



## pot_luck

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...4184&bmUID=iOwX1X9&Special=S&SECSLOT=BR-Gucci


----------



## norikos

Holt Renfrew sales are now on.  Select Gucci 40% off =D


----------



## MaliaNia

Medium Pelham at BG for $750:

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...%26tv%3Dbc%26N%3D4294967071%26st%3Ds%26va%3Dt

Running Medium Hobo: $1050
http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...%26tv%3Dbc%26N%3D4294967071%26st%3Ds%26va%3Dt

Heritage Medium Hobo $1134:
http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...%26tv%3Dbc%26N%3D4294967071%26st%3Ds%26va%3Dt

Gucci Charm Top Handle bag $1140:
http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...%26tv%3Dbc%26N%3D4294967071%26st%3Ds%26va%3Dt

Techno Horsebit Large $948:
http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...%26tv%3Dbc%26N%3D4294967071%26st%3Ds%26va%3Dt

Free Shipping Code:  BGDEC


----------



## ilovefashion87

gucci outlet cabazon had a pair of division pumps 299.00 Sz 40


----------



## michaelfranco

Has anyone seen this bag at any outlet???

c4.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images02/62/l_829b19be07744dffbc73f812178ea2c7.jpg


----------



## chellfee

My SA has this Tote on Sale for $569.  PM me for SA info.


----------



## mistyknightwin

The Gucci San Marcos, Texas location has a 2 nice deals going on right now!! 

1.  $269 Crystal GG Joy Tall Tote,  Retail $525, Dimensions 10w X 13h X 5d **50 available for preorder 
2.  $2329 Medium Python Indy Bag, Retail $3890, Dimensions 16w X 10h X 4d ***only one available 

Please contact Jessica @ 512-392-9130

I know a student could use that tote for books and such....


----------



## jroger1

Does gucci.com ever send out % off promo codes?  I just signed up for gucci online emails & crossing my fingers.


----------



## nejohn

mistyknightwin said:


> The Gucci San Marcos, Texas location has a 2 nice deals going on right now!!
> 
> 1.  $269 Crystal GG Joy Tall Tote,  Retail $525, Dimensions 10w X 13h X 5d **50 available for preorder
> 2.  $2329 Medium Python Indy Bag, Retail $3890, Dimensions 16w X 10h X 4d ***only one available
> 
> Please contact Jessica @ 512-392-9130
> 
> I know a student could use that tote for books and such....



Do you have a picture of the tote? Thanks


----------



## mistyknightwin

nejohn said:


> Do you have a picture of the tote? Thanks


Why yes, yes I do lol


----------



## princesskiwi

Gucci at Queenstown is pleased to announce our fabulous Christmas SALE!

    Our sale will start on Tuesday December 21st, and end Monday December 27th. Our sale is the following:

20% off select handbags
30% off select Luggage & backpacks
20%  off select Womens wallets
50% off select Ready to Wear
30 % off ALL mens and womens shoes
50% off all fine jewelry

Happy Holidays to you and your family from Gucci Queenstown!
Please call and let us know if there is anything we can assist you with!


----------



## jroger1

Bluefly has chocolate guccissima sukey hobo, they actually received more than 1 unit which seems rare.  I jumped on it, also used $30 promo code & free shipping right now. 

They also have some of the brown guccissima medium satchel.


----------



## llaga22

princesskiwi said:


> Gucci at Queenstown is pleased to announce our fabulous Christmas SALE!
> 
> Our sale will start on Tuesday December 21st, and end Monday December 27th. Our sale is the following:
> 
> 20% off select handbags
> 30% off select Luggage & backpacks
> 20% off select Womens wallets
> 50% off select Ready to Wear
> 30 % off ALL mens and womens shoes
> 50% off all fine jewelry
> 
> Happy Holidays to you and your family from Gucci Queenstown!
> Please call and let us know if there is anything we can assist you with!


 
Can you send us pics?


----------



## Suzzeee

Vacaville - jewelry - 50% off!  They probably have all the same discounts as the Queenstown ones listed above as well.  No clue as to what they have in the way of bags in stock and no pics but call Yessica Vega at Vacaville for more info - (707) 447-0104.


----------



## princesskiwi

the winter sale is all the stuff they couldnt get rid of for black friday...all of the tattoo totes, the nylon backpacks, the foldable duffel bag with nylon straps, most of the shoes, the leather wallets with studded leather G medallions on front, but not the guccissima ones


----------



## pureplatinum

last week, Gucci sale is on in hongkong! (too bad i didnt get anything). gg fabric, guccisima, and some gg plus. wallets and purses up to 30% off.


----------



## beejerry

The ultimate Blondie bowler with pink GG medallion!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Gucci-Blondie-B...144?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item564146eec8

It's not my bag. I'd not let my go anywhere!


----------



## sneezz

Lots of sukeys!

http://www.bluefly.com/Designer-Gucci-Preview/_/N-nd7c/Nao-0/exclusives.fly


----------



## marymaryme

Any new deals today?


*****!No chatter please!!!.... Deals only!!!*****


----------



## impetuous001

Good Afternoon,

Below you will find a list of items included in the Gucci Secaucus Christmas Sale. The sale starts today (Tuesday December 21) and runs through Monday December 27.

20% off Selected Handbags
Photo 222 - Black Guccissima B.B. Hobo - $499 --> $399.20
Photos 228, 229 - Floral Totes - $369 --> $295.20
Photo 232 - Brown Leather Charmy Hobo - $499 --> $399.20

30% off Selected Luggage
Photo 230 - Collapsible Tote (brown pictured, also comes in black) - $329 --> $230.30
*not pictured - Collapsible Duffle (black or brown) - $259 --> $181.30
Photo 231 - Backpack - $459 --> $321.30

20% off Select Wallets
*not pictured - Britt Wallets - blue, white, tan, green leather - $209 --> $167.20
                                           - red, pink leather - $219 --> $175.20
                     - Charmy Wallet - green guccissima - $219 --> $175.20

50% off Selected Clothing
 - Men's Outerwear
 - Ladies Outerwear
 - Ladies Dresses

30% off ALL Shoes

50% off ALL Jewelry
 - Silver
 - Gold

Attached are pictures of some of the items that are included in the Gucci Secaucus Christmas Sale.

Please Call me at the store or Stop In to purchase.

Happy Holidays,

James Wiseman
Sales Associate, Gucci Secaucus
201-392-2670








  6 Attached Images


----------



## jroger1

been stalking NM online sales brand new posting: silver python sukey & couple others on clearance (oops one is sold out):

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...ET1.jhtml%3Ftv%3Dlc%26N%3D4294967029%26st%3Ds

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...ET1.jhtml%3Ftv%3Dlc%26N%3D4294967029%26st%3Ds


----------



## Ryder

impetuous001 - can you post the pics from the Secaucus sale?


----------



## shopaholic1969

Can you post pics please


----------



## princesskiwi

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330511295950#ht_500wt_949

STARTS 99CENTS BLACK GUCCISSIMA HOBO!


----------



## love2shop_26

princesskiwi said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330511295950#ht_500wt_949
> 
> STARTS 99CENTS BLACK GUCCISSIMA HOBO!



Is this your auction?


----------



## sneezz

Going by the measurements, it appears to be the large size but is priced the same as the medium.

http://m.bluefly.com/mt/www.bluefly.com/Gucci-light-brown-guccissima-leather-Sukey-shoulder-bag/cat60024/312663101/detail.fly?un_jtt_v_img=http%3A%2F%2Fcdn.is.bluefly.com%2Fmgen%2FBluefly%2Feqzoom85.ms%3Fimg%3D312663101_alt01.pct%26outputx%3D340%26outputy%3D408%26level%3D1


----------



## princesskiwi

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...174569&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT#ht_500wt_949

gucci throw starting low!


----------



## troubleisfriend

Who knows the item # and name of this GG UNICEF tattoo Joy Tote?Which outlet does it come from and how much it is?I think it was $299 or somthing like that.thanks a lot!!!
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-GUCCI-GG-Ca...409?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4cf1e903c9


----------



## shopaholicious

^^  I don't think you'll find it anywhere but on ebay.  It is not available at Cabazon outlet for sure.


----------



## ithodge

mistyknightwin said:


> Why yes, yes I do lol


 
i realize it's december 30th and i just now read this message and i know i'm really going out on a limb here but, are these still available?


----------



## beefabulouscity

hi...

anyone know where to get 'sukey' medium tote with detachable interlocking G charm (guccissima leather in pink)...?


----------



## missaudrie

Lots of various types of SUKEYS on Bluefly right now! Use coupon code EXTRA118 for 15% off your first order!


----------



## princesskiwi

http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-Retro-G...aultDomain_0&hash=item230d13d7c0#ht_785wt_932

vintage luggage bag


----------



## impetuous001

Hi Everyone!

I hope you all had a wonderful holiday season. So sorry there haven't been any e-mails in a while, with the craziness of the holidays it was a little difficult, also nothing new has happened since the Christmas sale.
Please be advised that new merchandise from the Fall/Winter 2010 collection will be arriving in store the end of January, beginning of February. Things are slowly starting to trickle in but the larger shipments will be in by that time frame. As usual, I will be keeping you all informed of what is in store. Please don't hesitate to order when you get the e-mails as things do go quickly!

Have a great rest of the holiday season, keep in touch. I will be keeping you in the loop as soon as new merchandise arrives.

Best Wishes,

James Wiseman
Sales Associate, Gucci Secaucus
201-392-2670


----------



## kiss_p

Sukey medium hobo in rusty red at NM, 25% off the sale price:

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...bc%26N%3D4294967029%26pageSize%3D160%26st%3Ds


----------



## jroger1

Anthracite Pelham NM 40% off:

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c..._RETAIL_PRICE%257c1%26st%3Ds%26pageSize%3D160

this one also keeps popping up:
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c..._RETAIL_PRICE%257c1%26st%3Ds%26pageSize%3D160


----------



## vhsethan

Does anyone know where to get the White GG Plus Tote that was part of the sale this winter?  I all of a sudden really want it.


----------



## impetuous001

From James:

Good Morning,

We just received the full moon tote in the Crystal GG Fabric with Chocolate Brown Trim. $669.
Please call me at the store if you wish to order.
Things are just now, slowly, starting to arrive in the stores from the Fall/Winter collection and from the European market stores.

Photo 020 - Crystal Full Moon Tote - $669

Best Wishes,

James Wiseman
Sales Associate, Gucci Secaucus
201-392-2670


----------



## BunnyliciouS

Charm Medium Tote - Green guccissima leather with green leather trim.
Original:     $1,150.00
NOW:     $517.00

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...84%2B4294965764%26st%3Ds%26_requestid%3D22013


My friend and I were able to get one! Now it's OOS.
It didn't show up on the Sale Section Page
I used Firefox Update Scanner add on to check the page every 5 mins.
They occasionally re-stock

======= 

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod107790029&parentId=cat24270732

Gucci Joy Medium Tote
Original:                $700.00                                                         NOW:            $315.00
This was in stock too for a moment

Use the FF add on to check it frequently!

They usually restock in the morning.


----------



## kiss_p

pelham hobo:

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...60%26N%3D4294967029%26pageSize%3D160%26st%3Ds


----------



## browndot22010

*Please read our rules*


----------



## princesskiwi

just got email from outlet at queenstown...they have medium craft tote and blue leather icon bit bag in-store


----------



## hazel_cookie

any pictures?


----------



## impetuous001

from James:
Hello All,

Attached are some pictures of the bags we've received so far. I know a lot more are coming in within the next few weeks, this is just the start. Also, plenty of small leather goods (wallets for men and ladies, cosmetic bags, key and card holders, etc.) will be coming in as well as hats, scarves, sunglasses, shoes, and clothing. So stay tuned for more goodies. As usual, it is rare that I send pictures of the shoes and clothing (just because of the variation in sizes and what we have to offer) but if we get a lot of a particular style I will send them. If you are interested in a particular item that you don't see, just ask me and I will try to help you with that.

Medium Sukey in Pink Guccissima - $919
Burgundy Imprime medium Tote - $489
Beige GG D-gold bucket tote - $529
Black GG D-gold two handle tote - $599
White GG plus Classic (Heritage) tote - $419
Beige GG New Bamboo Tote with Burgundy trim - $1,109
Twins Tote (Pink or Black Guccissima) - $889
Blue Techno Horsebit Tote - $1,119
Blue Techno Horsebit Hobo - $949
Black Neoprene Tote - $1,195

Please call me at the store if you wish to order. Many of these came in as only pieces (again, we are receiving more) so please hurry if you are interested. If you cannot reach the store (we are expecting a big snowstorm Wednesday) please e-mail me your order and info. I will pass it along to my manager to ensure order, if it sells out before I can fulfill yours I will let you know and put you on the list for the next shipment. I will not be in the store Thursday so ask for the manager if you call to order and tell her I sent you pictures.

Best Wishes,

James Wiseman
Sales Associate, Gucci Secaucus
201-392-2670


----------



## Danishsoldier

Hello everybody..

My name is Stefan and I am from Denmark. I am hoping some of you can help me locate a very special Gucci bag for my girlfriend. Its called the Mainly I Love Kids Joy Gucci Bag, and its a limited edition from 2010. Its white with 2 pink stribes down the middle with flowers across.. I am hoping some of you can help me locate it, because it would mean the world if i could give it as a gift for my girlfriend before im leaving for 6 months duty in Afghanistan in febuary...
Its probably sold out in all stores so if you know someone who wants to sell or anything at all, I would very much appreciate it...

Thanks for listening..


----------



## aeonat

Half moon diamanté shoulder bag for 409.xx

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...st_id=1408474395222441&bmUID=iRXsM1m&ev19=1:1


----------



## jroger1

NM has two fabric Gucci bags on sale tonight.  Large bronze sukey $626 (sale page) & Sunset large tote $562 (online clearance page).


----------



## addicted

jroger1 said:


> NM has two fabric Gucci bags on sale tonight.  Large bronze sukey $626 (sale page) & Sunset large tote $562 (online clearance page).



Yay yay yay!!  Got a Sukey!  Thanks so much!

Here's the link. I think they have more. 

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...mplates%2FET1.jhtml%3FN%3D4294967029%26st%3Ds


----------



## addicted

addicted said:


> Yay yay yay!!  Got a Sukey!  Thanks so much!
> 
> Here's the link. I think they have more.
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...mplates%2FET1.jhtml%3FN%3D4294967029%26st%3Ds



They canceled my order!  No more in stock though it stil shows online!  Boo!


----------



## jroger1

addicted said:


> They canceled my order! No more in stock though it stil shows online! Boo!


 
Wow they're starting to sound like Nordstrom.  Usually NM much better about updating status & not having to cancel orders.


----------



## addicted

jroger1 said:


> Wow they're starting to sound like Nordstrom.  Usually NM much better about updating status & not having to cancel orders.



I ordered the mj totally turnlock too and they canceled that as well. Really bummed.


----------



## jroger1

Lots of Gucci on SALE at BergdorfGoodman.com, also NM but more @ BG. Good luck ladies.  I got D-Gold Wristlet in Bordeaux $177 NM.


----------



## addicted

I'm so mad. I've been stalking the sites all weekend and today while I'm at the mall I see this!  My phone was too slow. Boo hoo!


----------



## guccilessgal

This one is still available? It shows as if it is!

http://www.gucci.com/us/styles/232962FN92G9752#

???


----------



## addicted

guccilessgal said:


> This one is still available? It shows as if it is!
> 
> http://www.gucci.com/us/styles/232962FN92G9752#
> 
> ???


 
Thank you!  I was able to get that.  How can you see bags on sale still?


----------



## guccilessgal

I had this link bookmarked (I bought this bag in Nov/Dec) and as I was cleaning out my bookmarks, I clicked  on it and was shocked to see that it was listed as "available"  I hope Gucci finds it in stock for you!

I wonder if anyone still has any links to the sale goodies... It might be worth checking to see what else is still out there!


----------



## addicted

guccilessgal said:


> I had this link bookmarked (I bought this bag in Nov/Dec) and as I was cleaning out my bookmarks, I clicked  on it and was shocked to see that it was listed as "available"  I hope Gucci finds it in stock for you!
> 
> I wonder if anyone still has any links to the sale goodies... It might be worth checking to see what else is still out there!




Well thank you so much. If anyone else has links please let me know!  I was MIA during the sale (just had a baby) so I missed out on a lot. Thanks again!


----------



## nay.nay01

Pink guccissima hobo sukey - 809
http://www.gucci.com/us/styles/232955AA61G5709#


----------



## nay.nay01

Bronze guccissima sukey tote - 919
http://www.gucci.com/us/styles/211944AHB1G8208#


----------



## addicted

I need a wristlet! I keep missing that bordeaux one on nm/bergdorf!!!  Help me!


----------



## Dolly6637

Gucci Interlocking Satchel @ Bergdorfgoodman.com $750
http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor..._BG%2BSale%2BSilo%2BEndeca%2BLanding%26st%3Ds


----------



## addicted

Dolly6637 said:


> Gucci Interlocking Satchel @ Bergdorfgoodman.com $750
> http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor..._BG%2BSale%2BSilo%2BEndeca%2BLanding%26st%3Ds



Funny how bg and NM play off each other. I got that bag this morning for 562 on NM. But I saw another bag cheaper on bg by $100 last week. Oh well I'm happy with the deal either way.

Edit : my order cancelled. Argh!


----------



## impetuous001

From James:

Hello All,

Another version of the Twins tote came in. The beige GG canvas with black leather trim...$639!!

We only received a few so please let me know A.S.A.P. if you want to order one.

James Wiseman
Sales Associate, Gucci Secaucus
201-392-2670


----------



## dragonette

Black leather Pelham

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/angelsandsome/items/GUCCI_GUCCISSIMA_PELHAM_BLACK_LEATHER_HOBO_BAG_NWT


----------



## paix

Gucci 1973 on sale at Bluefly.com
link:http://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m505/paix8/gucci1973.jpg
http://www.bluefly.com/Gucci-dark-b...dium-shoulder-bag/SEARCH/311950901/detail.fly


----------



## addicted

This bag is cute on overstock. There's a $45 off $900 coupon code if you google. I don't know if it's a good price though, but it's 24% off?  And overstock has no tax and $2.95 shipping, so it's not too bad.  One left it looks like.  I would do it, but I just bought something else (non Gucci) and a gucci wallet.

http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-Shoes/Gucci-Medium-Tote-Bag/5542935/product.html


----------



## addicted

Got an email from Jessica at San Marcos:

Hello, 
I just wanted to let you know that the Crystal GG collection will receive a price increase by the end of this week. The collection has been very successful, so this is why they've chosen to make the increase. I am not certain of the amount these handbags will be increasing, however I would like to give you the opportunity to order from this collection at the current prices. As always, all sales are final, and we can only ship to the billing address on the credit card used. UPS ground shipping is $10 with a signature required. I look forward to speaking with you soon. 

I appreciate your loyal business! 

Jessica Childers 
GUCCI 
512-392-9130 

1. $329 Crystal GG D Gold Hobo with Zipper Top: Retail $645, 12" L x 7.5" H x 4" D 
2. $669 Crystal Full Moon Tote w/ Brown Leather Trim: Retail $1250, 10.5" W x 9.5" H x 4.75" D 
3. $669 Crystal Full Moon Tote w/ Olive Leather Trim: Retail $1250, 10.5" W x 9.5" H x 4.75" D 

I have that Full Moon and it's definitely bigger than 10.5" W x 9.5" H. I would say more like 16" w X 12" H. It's large and really lovely (really pretty dark brown suede interior with a magnetic snap).  I plan to use for travel because it's easy maintenance.


----------



## BunnyliciouS

Black Fabric Pelham Hobo - $562 !! Go! Go!

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...384%2B4294965764%26st%3Ds%26_requestid%3D3589


----------



## hart88hart

That's exactly the bag I'm looking for and I missed it!  Thanks for putting the link out there. Maybe next time




BunnyliciouS said:


> Black Fabric Pelham Hobo - $562 !! Go! Go!
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...384%2B4294965764%26st%3Ds%26_requestid%3D3589


----------



## DC-Cutie

not sure if this an appropriate place to post, since I lurk in this subforum. 

 TJ Maxx in Alexandria, VA (Potomac Yards), has this bag (sorry I don't know the name) in the color camel and leather (not suede as pictured here).  It's $1350


----------



## BunnyliciouS

^ Whoa? TJMaxx sells Gucci?? First time I heard that, well, I live in a small town.


----------



## addicted

From Jessica San Marcos (the pix are out of order, but if you hover your mouse over the pix you will see the price).  I  Jessica.  She's very helpful and responsive!

Good Day! 

These are the latest boots & 1973 collection shoes that I have. The 1973 collection signifies "timelessness & bold elegance." If you are interested or have any questions please feel free to give me a call back at the store. It is $10 for ups ground shipping with a signature required upon delivery. We do have to ship to the billing address on the credit card that is used. Keep in mind all sales are final, so there are no returns or exchanges. I hope to hear from you soon! 

Jessica Childers 
GUCCI 
512-392-9130 

1. $389 GUCCI 1973 Brown Leather Thong Sandal with Antique Gold GG Detail: Retail $550 Sizes Available: 5.5, 6, 6.5, 7, 7.5, 8, 8.5, 9 
2. $459 GUCCI 1973 Nude Leather with Antique Gold GG Detail: Retail $650 Sizes Available: 4, 5.5, 6, 6.5, 7, 7.5, 8, 8.5, 9, 9.5 
3. $509 St Brieuctuc Orig GG Canvas with Camel Suede Trim Boot: Retail $725 Sizes Available: 5, 6, 6.5, 7, 7.5, 8, 8.5, 9 
4. $769 Texas Brown Leather Tall Boot w Interlocking G Detail: Retail $1100 Sizes Available: 5.5, 6, 6.5, 7, 8.5, 10, 10.5 
5. $1, 089 GUCCI 1973 Black Suede Tall Boot w Interlocking G Detail: Retail $1550 Sizes Available: 5.5, 6, 6.5, 7, 7.5, 8.5, 9, 9.5 
6. $699 Interlocking Brown Suede Boot: Retail $995 Sizes Available: 5.5, 6, 6.5


----------



## addicted

More pix because I could only upload 5 at a time:


----------



## marie0505

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-WITH-TAGS-G...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Gucci Silver Guccissima Tote $575

Saw it at San Marcos Outlet for $665 around there


----------



## Birdbag

Natalie sent me the following email:

 Hello everyone!


 Just wanted to let you all know that these are the items that are going to be an *additional 30% off for our President's Day Sale*.


 These are the only items that are going to be on sale. No shoes, wallets, or clothing. Just *s**elect handbags*.


 The sale price is not reflected in the name attached to each photo. Take *30% off of each listed price*.


 The sale begins on *Saturday, February 19th and will run until Monday, the 21st*. 


 The only way I can hold anything is if you leave me your credit card number. No exceptions. There will be no pre-sale for this sale. 


 Thanks! And have a great weekend! 



Natalie

-- 
[FONT=georgia,serif] [FONT=tahoma,sans-serif]Natalie Correa 
Gucci Saint Augustine
470 Prime Outlets Blvd., Suite1150
tel904) 824-6269
fax904) 824-1784
[/FONT][FONT=tahoma,sans-serif]Gucci.com[/FONT]


*[FONT=tahoma,sans-serif]**We also do phone orders and ship for an additional $10**[/FONT]*

 [FONT=tahoma,sans-serif]************f0000]**ALL SALES ARE FINAL, NO REFUNDS OR EXCHANGES**[/COLOR][/FONT]
[/FONT]


----------



## Birdbag

More from Natalie's email about the President's Day Sale.


----------



## Birdbag

President's Day Sale


----------



## Birdbag

More items..


----------



## addicted

From Jessica at San Marcos today. There are some really nice bags here. I wish I could, but I've overspent myself lately.  Call Jessica (she's the BESTEST!!)

Hello, 
These are the newest handbag arrivals, and they are some really good looks. I hope you see something you like! UPS ground shipping is $10 with a signature required upon delivery. Also, we ship only to the billing address on the credit card used at the time of purchase. As always, everything is final sale, so there are no returns or exchanges. I look forward to speaking with you soon! 

I appreciate your loyal business! 

Jessica Childers 
GUCCI 
512-392-9130 

1. $749 Large Libeccio (Straw/Raffia) New Pelham Shoulder Tote with Yellow Leather Trim: 
Retail $1,250, 16.5" W x 11" H x 7" D x 8" Handle Drop, QTY 1 ONLY 

2. $769 Large Metallic Bronze Guccissima Twins Hobo: 
Retail $1,100, 16" W x 11.5" H x 6" D, QTY 9 

3. $809 Medium Brown Guccissima Joy Bardot: 
Retail $1,150, 15" W x 8.5" H x 5" D x 8.25" Strap Drop, QTY 10 

4. $869 Large Black Suede GG Square Tote: 
Retail $, 14.5" W x 16" H x 6" D, QTY 10 

5. $949 Large Black Monogram GG Canvas Twins Boston Bag: 
Retail $1,350, Dimensions: 14" W x 8" H x 9" D, QTY 4 

6. $949 Large GG Canvas Icon Bit Tote with White Leather Trim and Expandable Zipper Gussets: 
Retail $1,350, 14.75" W x 13.5" H x 7.5" D x 6.25" Strap Drop, QTY 4 

7. $969 Blue Guccissima Icon Bit Tote with Snap Closure: 
Retail $1,390, 14" W x 11.5" H x 5.5" D, QTY 1 ONLY 

9. $1,089 Large Traditional GG Canvas Charmy Dome Satchel with Dark Green Leather Trim (comes with extended strap): 
Retail $1,580, 14.75" W x 13.5" H x 7.5" D x 6.25" Handle Drop, QTY 3 

10. $1,109 Large Traditional GG Canvas Techno Horsebit Cellarius Flap Shoulder Bag (comes w extended strap): 
Retail $1,580, 14" W x 13" H x 5.5" D, QTY 2 

11. $1,119 Medium Dark Green Guccissima Charmy Dome Satchel (comes with extended strap): 
Retail $1,600, 12" W x 12" H x 6" D x 5.5" Handle Drop, QTY 1 ONLY 
1 ONLY 

13. $1,229 Medium Beige Nubuck Heritage Doctor's Satchel with Brown/Beige Webbing: 
Retail $1,750, 12" W x 9" H x 5.5" D x 3.5" Handle Drop, QTY 2 

14. $1,229 Medium Black Nubuck Heritage Doctor's Satchel with Red/Green Webbing: 
Retail $1,750, 12" W x 9" H x 5.5" D x 3.5" Handle Drop, QTY 2 

15. $1,319 Medium Beige Nubuck Heritage Horsebit Hobo with Zipper Closure and Brown/Beige Webbing: 
Retail $1,890, 14.5" W x 10" H x 5" D x 9.5" Strap Drop, QTY 2


----------



## addicted

More pix (if you hover over the pix with your mouse you will see the style name and price)


----------



## addicted

Last photos!

Here's Jessica's info again:


Jessica Childers 
 512-392-9130


----------



## addicted

Wallets from Jessica at San Marcos!  Some pretty ones here.  The first 3 have a tri-fold set up.  The others are traditional continental style.  The last 2 pictures show the tri-fold setup and continental set up.

Jessica Childers 
GUCCI 
              512-392-9130         512-392-9130


----------



## addicted

The pix are not in order, but hover the mouse over the pictures and it will have a description.  Again - Jessica is great.  Give her a call!  (I don't know if anyone thinks I'm Jessica, I'm not.  I just love working with her...Of all the purchases I've made the last few months she has been my fave).  Here's her info:


Jessica Childers 
GUCCI 
512-392-9130


----------



## Suzzeee

Yessica at Vacaville got in some really nice bags -- see below:

GOOD AFTERNOON,

I HOPE EVERYONE IS HAVING A WONDERFUL DAY . WE GOT A LOT OF NEW GREAT PRODUCT, PLEASE TAKE ADVANTAGE SINCE WE HAVEN'T GOTTEN IN SO MUCH SELECTION IN A WHILE. WE DID NOT RECEIVE A LOT OF QUANTITIES ON A LOT OF THESE HANDBAGS WE ONLY HAVE ONE OR TWO AT THE MOST. IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS ABOUT THE SIZE OR ANY CONCERNS PLEASE CONTACT ME. HAPPY SHOPPING . 

BEST,

YESSICA VEGA- MARTIN 

PRICE LIST :

$769 GUCCISSIMA LEATHER HOBO BRONZE COLOR 
$1490 TRADITIONAL GG FABRIC WITH BRAIDED STRAPS 
$1229 BLACK SUEDE TOP HANDLE WITH WEB 
$1229 CAMEL SUEDE TOP HANDLE WITH WEB 
$1469 BROWN LEATHER TOP HANDLE WITH WEB 
$1109 GG FABRIC MESSENGER CAN BE USED AS A SHOULDER BAG AS WELL HAS 2 DIFFERENT STRAPS 
$1189 BLACK LEATHER  MESSENGER CAN BE USED AS A SHOULDER BAG AS WELL HAS 2 DIFFERENT STRAPS 
$809 BROWN GUCCISSIMA LEATHER BARDOT 
$1089 LARGE TRADITIONAL TOTE WITH GREEN TRIM 
$959 LARGE TRADITIONAL GG FABRIC TOTE WITH WHITE TRIM 
$689 MED HOBO WITH BLUE TRIM 



GUCCI 

Yessica Vega- Martin 
store : (707)447-0104
fax: (707)447-0121


----------



## Suzzeee

More pics


----------



## Suzzeee

One more - I may have messed up some of the photo captions - trying to multi task -- go by the list -- it's ez to match up the bags with the descriptions.


----------



## addicted

OMG some of these wallets!!!!

Hello! 

We just received a great selection of Women's wallets. UPS ground shipping is $10 with a signature required upon delivery. Also, we ship only to the billing address on the credit card used at the time of purchase. As always, everything is final sale, so there are no returns or exchanges. I look forward to speaking with you soon! 

I appreciate your loyal business! 

*Jessica Childers *
GUCCI 
512-392-9130 

1. *$99* GG Canvas New Abbey Key Case: 
Retail $145, 3.75" W x 2.25" H, QTY 1 ONLY 

2. *$129* GG Canvas Cosmetic Pouch with Pink Leather Trim and Bamboo Zipper Pull: 
Retail $190, 6.5" W x 4" H x 3" D, QTY 12 

3. *$229* GG Canvas Heart French Wallet with Pink Leather Trim: 
Retail $335, 4" W x 3.25" H, QTY 1 ONLY 

4. *$249* GG Canvas Icon Bar Continental Wallet with Orange Leather Trim: 
Retail $350, 7.5" W x 3.5" H, QTY 3 

5. *$249* Bar Old Libeccio Flap French Wallet in Plum: 
Retail $340, 4" W x 3.25" H, QTY 2


----------



## addicted

6. *$259* GG Canvas Interlocking Flap French Wallet with Dark Brown Leather Trim: 
Retail $370, 4.75" W x 4" H, QTY 10 

7.* $259* GG Canvas Interlocking Flap French Wallet with Plum Leather Trim: 
Retail $370, 4.75" W x 4" H, QTY 2 

8. *$259* Tassel Zip Continental Wallet in Grey Calf Leather with Bamboo Zipper Pull: 
Retail $425, 7.5" W x 4" H, QTY 1 ONLY 

9.* $269* Plum Bar Old Libeccio Continental Wallet: 
Retail $380, 7.5" W x 3.5" H, QTY 3 

10. *$279* GG Canvas Heart Continental Wallet w Red Leather Trim: 
Retail $395, 7.5" W x 3.5" H, QTY 3  

*Jessica Childers *
GUCCI 
512-392-9130


----------



## addicted

11. *$279* Black GG Canvas Interlocking Clasp Continental Wallet: 
Retail $390, 7.5" W x 3.5" H, QTY 3 

12.* $279* GG Canvas New Abbey Flap French Wallet with Dark Brown Leather Trim: 
Retail $320, 4.75" W x 4" H, QTY 1 ONLY 

13. *$289* Interlocking Continental Wallet in Dark Brown Guccissima Leather: 
Retail $415, 7.5" W x 3.5" H, QTY 2 

14. *$299* GG Canvas Icon Bit Zip Continental with Blue Leather Trim: 
Retail $435, 7.5" W x 3.5" H, QTY 1 ONLY 

15. *$309* Horsebit Tassels Flap French Wallet in Beige Guccissima: 
Retail $445, 4.75" W x 4" H, QTY 1 ONLY

*Jessica Childers *GUCCI 
512-392-9130


----------



## addicted

16. *$319* GG Canvas Charlotte Continental Wallet with White Leather Trim: 
Retail $450, 7.5" W x 3.5" H, QTY 1 ONLY 

17. *$319 *Tassels Zip Continental Wallet in Blue Guccissima: 
Retail $440, 3.75" W x 2.25" H, QTY 1 ONLY 

18. *$319* Tassels Zip Continental Wallet in Dark Teal Old Libeccio: 
Retail $440, 3.75" W x 2.25" H, QTY 1 ONLY 

*Jessica Childers *
GUCCI 
512-392-9130


----------



## addicted

Good Day! 

Thanks so much for your patience! All of these handbags will be part of the Presidents Day Sale! We are pre-selling these handbags now, so give me a call if you see something you like. These sale prices are effective until Monday 2/21/11. UPS ground shipping is $10 with a signature required upon delivery. For security purposes, we ship only to the billing address on the credit card used. Because Monday is a holiday, we will begin shipping orders out on Tuesday. As always, all sales are final, so there are no returns or exchanges. I will be here today until 7pm, tomorrow from 1-9, and Saturday from 1-8. Feel free to give me a call with any questions you may have. Happy President's Day weekend! 

Jessica Childers 
GUCCI San Marcos 
(512) 392-9130 

$499 Bamboo Medium Black Guccissima Hobo:* Sale Price* *$349.30* QTY 50 Dimensions 12.5w X 7h X 2d 
$239 Sailing Hobo With White Guccissima Trim: *Sale Price $167.30* QTY 8 Dimensions 10w x 7h x 4d 
$289 Med Canvas Tote w Brown Leather Trim: *Sale Price $202.30* QTY 1 Dimensions 12w x 12hx 4d 
$339 Med Joy Light Blue Hobo w Silver Hardware: *Sale Price $237.30* QTY 12 Dimensions 12w x 7h X 4.75 
$359 Light Brown w Cognac Guccissima Leather Trim Hobo: *Sale Price $251.30* QTY 5 Dimensions 12.5w X 11h X 1.5d


----------



## addicted

$359 Purple w Purple Guccissima Trim Hobo: *Sale Price $251.30* QTY 5 Dimensions 12.5w X 11h X 1.5d 
$379 Snap top Navy Hobo: *Sale Price $265.30* QTY 8 Dimensions 11w X 10h X 3d 
$389 Large Joy Light Blue Hobo W Silver Hardware:* Sale Price $272.30* QTY 11 Dimensions 13.5 X 8h X 6d 
$389 Joy Messenger White GG Plus Black Orange Black Stripe: *Sale Price $272.30* QTY 1 Dimensions 10w x 9h x 1d 
$449 Bird Tote White GG Plus and Orange Trim:* Sale Price $314.30* QTY 8 Dimensions 7w X 9.5h X 4.25d 

Jessica Childers 
GUCCI San Marcos 
(512) 392-9130 (512) 392-9130


----------



## addicted

$449 Grass Hopper Tote White GG Plus and Orange Trim:* Sale Price $314.30* QTY 15 Dimensions 7w X 9.5 X 4.25d 
$479 Small Royal Shoulder Bag in Black Jacquard: *Sale Price $335.30* QTY 11 Dimensions 12w X 7.5h X 3d 
$509 Med Flora Tote w Pink Trim and Charm: *Sale Price $356.30* QTY 1 Dimensions 14w X 10.75h X 6d 
$359 Large Flora Tote w Nude Trim: *Sale Price $251.30* QTY 7 Dimensions 17w X 14h X 6d 
$359 Large Flora Tote w Orange Trim:* Sale Price $251.30* QTY 4 Dimensions 17w X 14h X 6d 

Jessica Childers 
GUCCI San Marcos 
(512) 392-9130


----------



## addicted

$389 Flora Messenger w Ivory Trim: *Sale Price $272.30* QTY 10 Dimensions 10 W X 9h X 1d 
$389 Flora Messenger w Red Trim: *Sale Price: $272.30* QTY 10 Dimensions 10w X 9h X 1d 
$479 Royal Hobo Brown Jacquard w Brown Leather Trim: *Sale Price $335.30* QTY 12 Dimensions 12w X 7.5h x 3d 
$289 Black Canvas Tote: *Sale Price $202.30* QTY 15 Dimensions 14w X 15h x 6d 
$379 Mermaid White GG+ Hobo: *Sale Price $265.30* QTY 2 Dimensions 11w X 10h X 3d 

Jessica Childers 
GUCCI San Marcos 
(512) 392-9130


----------



## addicted

Last ones from Jessica for President's day sale:

Jessica Childers 
GUCCI San Marcos 
(512) 392-9130 

$379 Ribbon GG Plus White w Orange Trim Hobo: *Sale Price $265.30* QTY 26 Dimensions 11w X 10h X 3d 
$389 Love Gucci Crossbody Messenger w Red Trim:* Sale Price $272.30* QTY 11 Dimensions 10w X 9X 1d 
$449 Love Gucci Tote White GG+ w Red Trim: *Sale Price $314.30* QTY 4 Dimensions 7w X 9.5h X 4.25d 
$389 Large Velvet Funghetti Hobo w Green Ostrich Trim: *Sale Price $272.30* QTY 5 Dimensions 13.5w x 8h x 6d


----------



## Lib

Eclipse messenger at Anne's

http://www.annesfabulousfinds.com/shop/content/view/full/66188


----------



## princesskiwi

Lib said:


> Eclipse messenger at Anne's
> 
> http://www.annesfabulousfinds.com/shop/content/view/full/66188



i think that is overpriced


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Just an FYI - Bergdorf Goodman has the classic Boston at 40% off - but it's first come, first buy


----------



## Lib

I actually have this eclipse messenger and absolutely love it....pd $750 from the boutique...so if this one is in good condition, I think it's a fair price.


----------



## onceuponachild

It is *'1973' medium top handle bag with double G detail.*






DC-Cutie said:


> not sure if this an appropriate place to post, since I lurk in this subforum.
> 
> TJ Maxx in Alexandria, VA (Potomac Yards), has this bag (sorry I don't know the name) in the color camel and leather (not suede as pictured here).  It's $1350


----------



## Koni

GUCCI Monogram GG Messenger Bag
http://stores.channeladvisor.com/fa...22914&caTitle=GUCCI Monogram GG Messenger Bag


----------



## Koni

GUCCI Wool Diamond Pattern Scarf
http://stores.channeladvisor.com/fa...2449&caTitle=GUCCI Wool Diamond Pattern Scarf


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Gucci G Wave Large hobo on sale at Saks for 50%


----------



## beduina

*HTF Hysteria Tapestry Hobo*
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140518748847&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_4293wt_1140


----------



## MamaGG

$949 Black GG Canvas Interlocking Boston Bag.jpg
$949 Lg GG Canvas Icon Bit Tote w White Leather Trim and Expandable Gussets 01.JPG
$169Signature canvas with leather trimming.  Size is 4.5" tall and 8" long.  Width is 3".

Pang
Gucci Cabazon
951.849.7430


----------



## MamaGG

Babaouska Lrg Top Hdl Tote $959 .jpg
Colbert Med SkyBlu & Wht $339.jpg
Technohorsb Lg Shldflp $1189.jpg
Joy Guccisima Tote Med Cream $809.jpg
Joy Med Tote Drk Brn Guccisima $809.jpg
Pelham Med Dbl Shldr $1189.jpg
Run GG Top handle violet leather $1249.jpg

Pang
Gucci Cabazon
951.849.7430


----------



## MamaGG

Pang
Gucci Cabazon
951.849.7430


----------



## MamaGG

Pics.


----------



## jroger1

Bergdorf Goodman - Beige/Ebony/Cocoa Joy Medium Boston Bag $408:
http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...mplates%2FET1.jhtml%3FN%3D4294967071%26st%3Ds


----------



## anasanfran

Bluefly has black Sukey top handles for $636 right now. That is, if you're ready to trust them again. Here is the ebay link to Bluefly's Sukey sale:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Gucci-Sukey-top...t=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&var=&hash=item7914581eca


----------



## anasanfran

Neiman Marcus has Sukey straw medium totes on sale right now for $387 vs. $860.


----------



## beduina

beduina said:


> *HTF Hysteria Tapestry Hobo*
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140518748847&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_4293wt_1140



*N.B.* It has been relisted, £0.99 starting bid

*Gucci Hysteria Tapestry Hobo*
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140520815065&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_4293wt_1140


----------



## addicted

From Jessica at Gucci San Marcos:


Hello there! 

Here is a fresh look at the clutches that I currently have available.  These are some really nice pieces to add a feminine touch to any look.  Give me a call or shoot me an email if you have any questions at all.  UPS ground shipping is $10 with a signature required upon delivery.  As always, all sales are final, so there are no returns or exchanges.  I look forward to speaking with you soon! 

Jessica Childers 
GUCCI 
512-392-9130 

1.  $1109  Darwin Sequin Clutch, Retail $1590, Dimensions 10w X 5.5h X 2d 
2.  $1109  Black Lizard Clutch, Retail $1590, Dimensions 9.5w X 4.5h X 2d 
3.  $949  Black Satin Lucy with gold chain, Retail $1350, Dimensions 5.5w X 4h X 2d


----------



## addicted

Hello there! 

Here is a fresh look at the clutches that I currently have available.  These are some really nice pieces to add a feminine touch to any look.  Give me a call or shoot me an email if you have any questions at all.  UPS ground shipping is $10 with a signature required upon delivery.  As always, all sales are final, so there are no returns or exchanges.  I look forward to speaking with you soon! 

Jessica Childers 
GUCCI 
512-392-9130 

4.  $769 Blue/Black Python G Square Night Clutch, Retail $1100, Dimensions 12.5w X 5.5h X 7.75 
5.  $769 Dark Pink/Black G Square Night Clutch, Retail $1100, Dimensions 12.5w X 5.5h X 7.75 
6.  $879 Blue/Black Croisette Tassel Clutch, Retail $1250, Dimensions 11w X 5h X 2d 
7.  $879 Dark Pink/Black Croisette Tassel Clutch, Retail $1250, Dimensions 11w X 5h X 2d 
8.  $389 Grey Pelham Clutch, Retail $550, Dimensions 9.75w X 5.5h X 1.5d


----------



## addicted

Hello there! 

Here is a fresh look at the clutches that I currently have available.  These are some really nice pieces to add a feminine touch to any look.  Give me a call or shoot me an email if you have any questions at all.  UPS ground shipping is $10 with a signature required upon delivery.  As always, all sales are final, so there are no returns or exchanges.  I look forward to speaking with you soon! 

Jessica Childers 
GUCCI 
512-392-9130 

9.  $879 Black Hysteria Clutch, Retail $2195, Dimensions 15.5w X 8h X 3d


----------



## addicted

Jessica's email is: GSanMarcos@us.gucci.com (please put *Attn: Jessica Childers* in the subject line).


----------



## addicted

_OMG Get these before they are gone! I have a small grey one and LOVE LOVE LOVE it!_

*********************************************

Hello, 

I just received some great GG scarves today. These scarves are great in various seasons because they are the perfect blend of both silk & wool. These scarves are available in two sizes. The larger size is functional as the traditional neck scarf or as a shawl. The smaller size is suitable as a traditional neck scarf. Please give me a call if you have any questions or if you'd like to place an order. UPS ground shipping is $10 with a signature required upon delivery. We only ship to the billing address on the credit card used. As always, all sales are final, so there are no returns or exchanges. I hope to hear from you soon! 

Have a great day on purpose! 

Jessica Childers 
GUCCI 
512-392-9130 


1.) *$139* GG 70% wool and 30% silk scarf, Retail $280: Dimensions: 78x27 
2.) *$99* GG 70% wool and 30% silk scarf, Retail $200: Dimensions: 72x18 


Colors available in large: 

Chalk, Ivory, Oatmeal, 
Brown, Black, Light Pink, Rose Pink, Light Grey, Blue, Purple, 
Lavender, Sea Green 

Colors available in small: 

Blue, Black, Charcoal grey, Light Grey, Lavender, Light pink, Light Blue, Oatmeal 


It's my pleasure to serve you! 

Jessica 
Gucci San Marcos 
3939 IH 35 S Suite 1050 
San Marcos, Texas 78666 
512-392-9130 

If you email Jessica please put *Attn: Jessica Childers *in the subject line..

GSanMarcos@us.gucci.com


----------



## addicted

Hello, 

I just received some great GG scarves today.  These scarves are great in various seasons because they are the perfect blend of both silk & wool.  These scarves are available in two sizes.  The larger size is functional as the traditional neck scarf or as a shawl.  The smaller size is suitable as a traditional neck scarf.  Please give me a call if you have any questions or if you'd like to place an order.  UPS ground shipping is $10 with a signature required upon delivery.  We only ship to the billing address on the credit card used.  As always, all sales are final, so there are no returns or exchanges.  I hope to hear from you soon! 

Have a great day on purpose! 

Jessica Childers 
GUCCI 
512-392-9130 


1.) $139 GG 70% wool and 30% silk scarf, Retail $280: Dimensions: 78x27 
2.) $99 GG 70% wool and 30% silk scarf, Retail $200:  Dimensions: 72x18 


Colors available in large: 

 Chalk, Ivory, Oatmeal, 
Brown, Black, Light Pink, Rose Pink, Light Grey, Blue, Purple, 
Lavender, Sea Green 

Colors available in small: 

Blue, Black, Charcoal grey, Light Grey, Lavender, Light pink, Light Blue, Oatmeal 


It's my pleasure to serve you! 

Jessica 
Gucci San Marcos 
3939 IH 35 S Suite 1050 
San Marcos, Texas 78666 
512-392-9130 

If you email Jessica please put *Attn: Jessica Childers *in the subject line..

GSanMarcos@us.gucci.com


----------



## addicted

It's my pleasure to serve you! 

Jessica 
Gucci San Marcos 
3939 IH 35 S Suite 1050 
San Marcos, Texas 78666 
512-392-9130 

If you email Jessica please put *Attn: Jessica Childers *in the subject line..

GSanMarcos@us.gucci.com


----------



## addicted

More photos - sorry there's a lot but it's nice to see all the colors!

It's my pleasure to serve you! 

Jessica 
Gucci San Marcos 
3939 IH 35 S Suite 1050 
San Marcos, Texas 78666 
512-392-9130 

If you email Jessica please put *Attn: Jessica Childers *in the subject line..

GSanMarcos@us.gucci.com


----------



## addicted

Last photos:

Jessica 
Gucci San Marcos 
3939 IH 35 S Suite 1050 
San Marcos, Texas 78666 
512-392-9130 

If you email Jessica please put *Attn: Jessica Childers *in the subject line..

GSanMarcos@us.gucci.com 

These scarves are great in various seasons because they are the perfect blend of both silk & wool. These scarves are available in two sizes. The larger size is functional as the traditional neck scarf or as a shawl. The smaller size is suitable as a traditional neck scarf. Please give me a call if you have any questions or if you'd like to place an order. UPS ground shipping is $10 with a signature required upon delivery. We only ship to the billing address on the credit card used. As always, all sales are final, so there are no returns or exchanges. I hope to hear from you soon! 

Have a great day on purpose! 

Jessica Childers 
GUCCI 
512-392-9130 


1.) $139 GG 70% wool and 30% silk scarf, Retail $280: Dimensions: 78x27 
2.) $99 GG 70% wool and 30% silk scarf, Retail $200: Dimensions: 72x18 


Colors available in large: 

Chalk, Ivory, Oatmeal, 
Brown, Black, Light Pink, Rose Pink, Light Grey, Blue, Purple, 
Lavender, Sea Green 

Colors available in small: 

Blue, Black, Charcoal grey, Light Grey, Lavender, Light pink, Light Blue, Oatmeal


----------



## addicted

*From Jessica last night:*

*Jessica's email is:  GSanMarcos@us.gucci.com (please put Attn: Jessica Childers in the subject line)*

Good evening! 

Here are the newest arrivals! There was a little bit of everything in this shipment. Please give me a call if you have any questions at all or if you'd like to place an order. It is $10 for UPS ground shipping with a signature required upon delivery. We do have to ship to the billing address on the credit card that is used. As always, all sales are final, so there are no returns or exchanges. I look forward to speaking with you soon! 

I appreciate your loyal business! 

Jessica Childers 
GUCCI 
512-392-9130


1. *$339* Light Blue Hobo with White Guccissima Piping & Trim and Silver Hardware:Retail $575, 12" W x 9.5" H x 4.5" D x 8" Strap Drop, QTY 10 

2. *$389* Light Blue Hobo with White Guccissima Piping & Trim and Silver Hardware: Retail $595, 13.5" W x 11.5" H x 5" D x 8.25" Strap Drop, QTY 10


----------



## addicted

3.* $479* Medium Flight Bag Messenger in Burgundy GG Imprimee: Retail $690, 9.75" W x 11" H x 2.5" X 22.5" Strap Drop, QTY 1 

4. *$549* Large East West Camera Case Messenger in Burgundy GG Imprimee: Retail $790, 14" W x 10" H x 4" X 23" Strap Drop, QTY 6

Jessica Childers 
GUCCI 
512-392-9130


----------



## addicted

5. *$689* Medium GG Canvas Icon Bit Hobo with Blue Leather Trim: Retail $980, 15" W x 9" H x 4.5" D x 10" Strap Drop, QTY 1 ONLY 

6. *$949* Large Cognac Leather East West Top Handle Tote: Retail $1350, QTY 1 ONLY

Jessica Childers 
GUCCI 
512-392-9130


----------



## addicted

7. *$299 *Large Brown Jacquard Hobo With Long Zipper Strap: Retail $625 Dimensions 15"L x 12"H x 5.5"D With 7.5" Drop QTY 20****Please note, this bag is available for pre-order & will ship early next week. 

8. *$299 *Large Camel GG denim with dark brown trim: Retail $625 Dimensions 15"L x 12"H x 5.5"D With 7.5" Drop QTY 25 
****Please note, this bag is available for pre-order & will ship early next week. 

9. *$309 *Medium Joy tote in GG Crystal : Retail $575 13.5" W x 12"H x 5.5"D with a 7.5" strap drop. 
***Please note, this bag is available for pre-order & will ship early next week.

Jessica Childers 
GUCCI 
512-392-9130


----------



## addicted

*Hello - got an email from Jessica last night. You may email her at GSanMarcos@us.gucci.com - remember to put Attn: Jessica Childers in the subject line*

Good Day! 

Here are the newest arrivals! Many of these items are limited in quantity, so give me a call if you have questions or see something you like. As always, all sales are final, so there are no returns or exchanges. It is $10 for UPS ground shipping with signature required upon delivery. We do have to ship to the billing address on the credit card that is used. I hope to hear from you soon! 

I appreciate your loyal business! 

Jessica Childers 
GUCCI 
512-392-9130 

1. *$359* Abbey Large Denim Messenger Bag (Black or Brown) Retail:$725 11.5"L x 12"H x 2"D QTY 9 Black QTY 19 Brown 
2. *$439* Abbey Small Black Pebble Leather Zip Top Tote: Retail $895 Dimensions 12.25"L x 9"H x 5"D With 7" Drop QTY 8


----------



## addicted

3. *$349* Britt Medium Black GG Jacquard Tote With Interlocking GG Charm: Retail $620 Dimensions 14"L x 12.5"H x 4.75"D With 7.5" Drop QTY 20 

4. *$359* Stamp Hobo in Black Patent Leather: Retail $675 Dimensions 12.5"L x 11"H x 2" D QTY 30

Jessica Childers 
GUCCI 
512-392-9130 
GSanMarcos@us.gucci.com (attn: Jessica Childers in subject line)


----------



## addicted

5. *$229 *Crossbody Messenger in (Black Denim or Black Jacquard): Retail $415 Dimensions 18"L x 12.5"H x 2"D QTY 20 each 

6. *$429 *Black Patent Leather Hobo: Retail $875 Dimensions 14"L x 7.5"H x 2.5"D With 8" Drop QTY 35 


Jessica Childers 
GUCCI 
512-392-9130 
GSanMarcos@us.gucci.com (attn: Jessica Childers in subject line)


----------



## addicted

7. *$349 *Medium Brown GG+ Tote: Retail $695 Dimensions 13"L x 8"H x 4"D With 8.5" Drop QTY 10 

8. *$329 *Abbey Small Denim Hobo (Black or Brown): Retail $725 Dimensions 11.5"L x 7"H x 2"D With 7" Drop QTY 28 

9. *$539 *Abbey Large Black Pebble Leather Hobo: Retail $895 Dimensions 15"L x 9"H x 2"D With 8" Drop QTY 10

Jessica Childers 
GUCCI 
512-392-9130 
GSanMarcos@us.gucci.com (attn: Jessica Childers in subject line)


----------



## sharijasmine

Good afternoon! 

Here are a few new arrivals for the day!  We have limited quantity on some of these great handbags so if you are interested in placing an order just give me a call back at the store.  Keep in mind all sales are final, there are no returns or exchanges.  It is $10 for ups ground shipping with signature required and we also have to ship to the billing address on the credit card that is used.  I will be here today until 6p.m. and off Tomorrow.  I hope to hear from you then! 

FONT=Arial][/FONT]



*1.) $329* Abbey Small Brown Denim Zip Top Tote: *Retail $575*, Dimensions 12.25"L x 9"H x 5"D With 7" Drop, *QTY 10* 
*2.) $359* Gold GG Monogram Jacquard Flat Hobo: *Retail $675*, Dimensions 12.5"L x 11"H x 2" D*, QTY 14* 
*3.) $229* Crossbody Brown Denim Messenger: *Retail $415*, Dimensions 18"L x 12.5"H x 2" D*, QTY 29* 
*4.) $439* Medium Blue Guccissima Tote: *Retail $875*, Dimensions 13"L x 8"H x 4"D With 8.5" Drop, *QTY 10* 
*5.) $479* Large Brick Red Guccissima Tote: *Retail $955*, Dimensions 14"L x 15.5"H x 6"D With 8" Drop, *QTY 15* 
*6.) $459* Abbey Medium Brown Jacquard Tote with front Pocket:* Retail $915*, Dimensions 12.25"L x 10"H x 4"D With 8.5" Drop, *QTY 25* 
*7.) $559* Ivory Large Guccissima Boston: *Retail $1115*, Dimensions 14"L x 8"H x 5"D With 8" Drop, *QTY 14* 
*8.) $349* Large Black Jacquard Duffel w/ Small GG Monogram: *Retail $695,* Dimensions 23"L x 16"H x 8"D With 15" Drop, *QTY 22*


GUCCI San Marcos
512-392-9130
3939 IH35 S 
Suite 1050


----------



## addicted

*These are the same as above but I will add photos for you:*
Good day! 

Here are today's newest arrivals.  The messengers and totes are great for travel & business.  The handbags are fun on any day!  I hope you see something you like.  Please feel free to give me a call or send me an email with any questions you have. UPS ground shipping is $10 with a signature required upon delivery.  We have to ship to the billing address on the credit card used for purchase. I look forward to speaking with you soon! 

Have a great day on purpose!

Jessica Childers 
GUCCI San Marcos 
512-392-9130 
GSanMarcos@us.gucci.com (attn: Jessica Childers)


1.)* $329 *Abbey Small Brown Denim Zip Top Tote: Retail $575, Dimensions 12.25"L x 9"H x 5"D With 7" Drop, QTY 10 
2.)* $359 *Gold GG Monogram Jacquard Flat Hobo: Retail $675, Dimensions 12.5"L x 11"H x 2" D, QTY 5 
3.)* $229 *Crossbody Brown Denim Messenger: Retail $415, Dimensions 18"L x 12.5"H x 2" D, QTY 10 
4.)* $439 *Medium Blue Guccissima Tote: Retail $875, Dimensions 13"L x 8"H x 4"D With 8.5" Drop, QTY 10 
5.)* $479 *Large Brick Red Guccissima Tote: Retail $955, Dimensions 14"L x 15.5"H x 6"D With 8" Drop, QTY 8


----------



## addicted

6.) *$459 *Abbey Medium Brown Jacquard Tote with front Pocket: Retail $915, Dimensions 12.25"L x 10"H x 4"D With 8.5" Drop, QTY 15 
7.)* $559 *Ivory Large Guccissima Boston: Retail $1115, Dimensions 14"L x 8"H x 5"D With 8" Drop, QTY 10 
8.) *$349 *Large Black Jacquard Duffel w/ Small GG Monogram: Retail $695, Dimensions 23"L x 16"H x 8"D With 15" Drop, QTY 15 
9.) *$349 *Britt Medium Tote in Brown Jacquard or Brown Denim : Retailed $620 Dimensions 14"L x 12.5"H x 4.75"D With 7.5" Drop QTY 15 each

Jessica Childers
GSanMarcos@us.gucci.com (attn: Jessica Childers)


----------



## jroger1

Saks half moon shoulder bag in grey $474.99:
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...5&P_name=Gucci&N=1553+306418110&bmUID=iXHW4Be


----------



## addicted

_*Newest from Jessica at Gucci San Marcos.  You may email her at:  GSanMarcos@us.gucci.com (please put Attn: Jessica Childers in the subject line).*_


Good day! 
These are the newest arrivals for the day. Maybe you will see something you like this time around! It is $10 for UPS ground shipping with signature required.  We have to ship to the billing address on the credit card that is used.  As always, all sales are final so there are no returns or exchanges. I hope to speak to you soon.  I appreciate your loyal business! 

Jessica Childers 
GUCCI 
512-392-9130 
GSanMarcos@us.gucci.com (attn: Jessica Childers in subject line)

1.) *$359 *Black Micro GG Jacquard Flat Hobo: Retail $675, Dimensions 12.5"w x 11"H x 2" D, QTY 5 

2.) *$189 *Black Micro GG Jacquard Continental Wallet: Retail $375, QTY 25 

3.)  *$589 *Brown Pony Hair Hobo: Retail $1175  Dimensions 14"w x 7.5"H x 2.5"D  QTY 28 

4.)  *$1229 *Black Heritage Boston:  Retail $1750  Dimensions 13w x 10h x 6d  QTY 5


----------



## addicted

5.)  *$1229 *Beige Heritage Boston:  Retail $1750  Dimensions 13w x 10h x 6d  QTY 2 

6.)  *$1019 *Black GG Canvas Pelham:  Retail $1450  Dimensions 14w x 11h x 4d QTY 2 

(added another picture of the pony hair hobo from #4 above)


Jessica Childers 
GUCCI 
512-392-9130 
GSanMarcos@us.gucci.com (attn: Jessica Childers in subject line)


----------



## addicted

7.)  *$1469 *Brown Heritage Zip Top Tote:  Retail  $2100 Dimensions 14w x 11.5h x 7h QTY 1 

8.)  *$329 *Grey Pelham Continental Wallet:  Retail $465 QTY 10 

Jessica Childers 
GUCCI 
512-392-9130 
GSanMarcos@us.gucci.com (attn: Jessica Childers in subject line)


----------



## PursesAddict

Good afternoon!   
Don't let summertime travel & fun catch you by surprise! Gear up & have some fun!  All these pieces run a bit small, so I'd recommend going up a size to be safe.  As always, all sales are final so there are no returns or exchanges. It is $10 for UPS ground shipping with a signature required upon delivery.  We only ship to the billing address on the credit card that is used. Feel free to reach out to me with any questions you may have.  I look forward to speaking with you soon! 

Jessica Childers 
GUCCI 
512-392-9130   

1.) $329 Black and Beige Abstract Triangle Bikini : Retailed $550: Sizes available XS(2), S(5), M(3), L(2) 
2.) $239 Black, blue and white Triangle Bikini Bamboo Detail : Retailed $595: Sizes available XS(1), S(1), M(2), L(1)   
3.) $389 Blue GG Print Triangle Bikini : Retailed $495: Sizes available XS(1), S(1), M(1), L(1)   
4.) $199 Black Triangle Bikini Bamboo Detail : Retailed $495: Sizes available S(1)   
5.) $239 Black, salmon and white Triangle Bikini Bamboo Detail : Retailed $595: Sizes available XS(1), S(2), M(2), L(1)   
6.) $189 Contrast Tattoo Triangle Bikini Red Trim : Retailed $495: Sizes available  M(1), L(2)   
7.) $239 Red Vietri gathered Triangle Bikini : Retailed $595: Sizes available XS(1), S(1), M(1) 
8.) $239 Yellow Vietri gathered Triangle Bikini : Retailed $595: Sizes available XS(1), S(1) 
9.) $199 Pink Striped Triangle Bikini : Retailed $495: Sizes available XS(1)   
10.) $459 White Sigrid Bikini silver hardware : Retailed $845: Sizes available L(1)   
11.) $339 Black Belted Scuba Bikini : Retailed $845: Sizes available M(1)   
12.)$199 Coral Triangle Bikini Bamboo Detail : Retailed $495: Sizes available S(1)   
13.) $389 GG Crystal D Gold  Messenger Brown Trim:  Retailed $780 Dimensions 12"L x 10"H x 1"D QTY 40 
14.)$389 GG Plus Messenger: Retailed $780 Dimensions 10"L x 10"H x 1"D QTY 19


----------



## addicted

PursesAddict said:


> Good afternoon!
> Don't let summertime travel & fun catch you by surprise! Gear up & have some fun! All these pieces run a bit small, so I'd recommend going up a size to be safe. As always, all sales are final so there are no returns or exchanges. It is $10 for UPS ground shipping with a signature required upon delivery. We only ship to the billing address on the credit card that is used. Feel free to reach out to me with any questions you may have. I look forward to speaking with you soon!
> 
> Jessica Childers
> GUCCI
> 512-392-9130
> 
> 1.) $329 Black and Beige Abstract Triangle Bikini : Retailed $550: Sizes available XS(2), S(5), M(3), L(2)
> 2.) $239 Black, blue and white Triangle Bikini Bamboo Detail : Retailed $595: Sizes available XS(1), S(1), M(2), L(1)
> 3.) $389 Blue GG Print Triangle Bikini : Retailed $495: Sizes available XS(1), S(1), M(1), L(1)
> 4.) $199 Black Triangle Bikini Bamboo Detail : Retailed $495: Sizes available S(1)
> 5.) $239 Black, salmon and white Triangle Bikini Bamboo Detail : Retailed $595: Sizes available XS(1), S(2), M(2), L(1)
> 6.) $189 Contrast Tattoo Triangle Bikini Red Trim : Retailed $495: Sizes available M(1), L(2)
> 7.) $239 Red Vietri gathered Triangle Bikini : Retailed $595: Sizes available XS(1), S(1), M(1)
> 8.) $239 Yellow Vietri gathered Triangle Bikini : Retailed $595: Sizes available XS(1), S(1)
> 9.) $199 Pink Striped Triangle Bikini : Retailed $495: Sizes available XS(1)
> 10.) $459 White Sigrid Bikini silver hardware : Retailed $845: Sizes available L(1)
> 11.) $339 Black Belted Scuba Bikini : Retailed $845: Sizes available M(1)
> 12.)$199 Coral Triangle Bikini Bamboo Detail : Retailed $495: Sizes available S(1)
> 13.) $389 GG Crystal D Gold Messenger Brown Trim: Retailed $780 Dimensions 12"L x 10"H x 1"D QTY 40
> 14.)$389 GG Plus Messenger: Retailed $780 Dimensions 10"L x 10"H x 1"D QTY 19


 
I will attach the photos to help out:

1.) $329 Black and Beige Abstract Triangle Bikini : Retailed $550: Sizes available XS(2), S(5), M(3), L(2) 
2.) $239 Black, blue and white Triangle Bikini Bamboo Detail : Retailed $595: Sizes available XS(1), S(1), M(2), L(1) 
3.) $389 Blue GG Print Triangle Bikini : Retailed $495: Sizes available XS(1), S(1), M(1), L(1) 
4.) $199 Black Triangle Bikini Bamboo Detail : Retailed $495: Sizes available S(1) 
5.) $239 Black, salmon and white Triangle Bikini Bamboo Detail : Retailed $595: Sizes available XS(1), S(2), M(2), L(1)


----------



## addicted

6.) $189 Contrast Tattoo Triangle Bikini Red Trim : Retailed $495: Sizes available M(1), L(2) 
7.) $239 Red Vietri gathered Triangle Bikini : Retailed $595: Sizes available XS(1), S(1), M(1) 
8.) $239 Yellow Vietri gathered Triangle Bikini : Retailed $595: Sizes available XS(1), S(1) 
9.) $199 Pink Striped Triangle Bikini : Retailed $495: Sizes available XS(1) 
10.) $459 White Sigrid Bikini silver hardware : Retailed $845: Sizes available L(1) 

Jessica Childers 
GUCCI 
512-392-9130


----------



## addicted

11.) $339 Black Belted Scuba Bikini : Retailed $845: Sizes available M(1) 
12.)$199 Coral Triangle Bikini Bamboo Detail : Retailed $495: Sizes available S(1) 
13.) $389 GG Crystal D Gold Messenger Brown Trim: Retailed $780 Dimensions 12"L x 10"H x 1"D QTY 40 
14.)$389 GG Plus Messenger: Retailed $780 Dimensions 10"L x 10"H x 1"D QTY 19 


Jessica Childers 
GUCCI 
512-392-9130 
GSanMarcos@us.gucci.com (attn: Jessica Childers in subject line)


----------



## addicted

3/29/11

Hello!  These are the new arrivals of the day.  There are a few more messenger bags and a few new styles.  Call me or email me if you have any questions at all.  As always, all sales are final so there are no returns or exchanges. It is $10 for UPS ground shipping with a signature required upon delivery.  We only ship to the billing address on the credit card that is used. Feel free to reach out to me with any questions you may have.  I look forward to speaking with you soon! 

I appreciate your loyal business! 

Jessica Childers 
GUCCI 
512-392-9130   
GSanMarcos@us.gucci.com (attn: Jessica Childers in the subject line)

1.) *$389* GG Crystal D Gold  Messenger Brown Trim: Retail $780 Dimensions 12"L x 10"H x 1"D QTY 40
2.) *$389* GG Plus Messenger: Retail $780 Dimensions 10"L x 10"H x 1"D QTY 19
3.) *$229* Crossbody (Brown Denim, Black Denim, or Black Jacquard) Messenger: Retail $415, Dimensions 18"L x 12.5"H x 2" D, QTY 48 blk jacquard, 15 blk denim, 28 brn denim


----------



## addicted

4.) *$449* Black Guccissima Messenger: Retail $895 Dimensions 10"L x 10"H x 1"D QTY 50
5.)* $389* Jacquard Messenger (Black or Brown): Retail $780 Dimensions 10"L x 10"H x 1"D QTY 54 brown 46 blk
6.) *$289* Brown Jacquard Tote With Pocket in Front: Retail $450 Dimensions 14.5"L x 11"H x 5"D, QTY 20
7.) *$439* Ivory Guccissima Medium Tote: Retail $750 Dimensions 12"L x 12.5"H x 4.5"D, QTY 10


----------



## addicted

8.)* $449* Abbey Tote With Strap in Brown Denim: Retail $820 Dimensions 17"L x 13.5"H x 3"D, QTY 28 
9.) *$459* Abbey Black Denim Double Pocket Tote: Retail $840 Dimensions 13.5"L x 10.5"H x 4"D, QTY 24 
10.)* $479* Red Guccissima Large Tote: Retail $ 795 Dimensions 15"L x 14.75"H x 5.5"D, QTY 10 
11.) *$449* Abbey Tote With Strap in Black Denim: Retail $820 Dimensions 17"L x 13.5"H x 3"D, QTY 28 

Jessica Childers 
GUCCI 
512-392-9130 
GSanMarcos@us.gucci.com (attn: Jessica Childers in the subject line)


----------



## BellaShoes

WOW! Trusted Seller and Fabulous bag! 

Gucci Monogram Bucket Tote $199 OBO!!!!

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/poshbride/items/Gucci_Monogram_Bucket_Tote__AUTHENTIC


----------



## ada717

Gucci Guccissima Leather Hobo Bag $519 with receipt
OBO

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-W-REC...319?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27ba07d63f


----------



## ShopAddikt

This is from Jessica

"Hello there!I just wanted to let you on a couple things in the world of GUCCI. Our warehouse will be performing physical inventory over the next 2 weeks. During this time period we won't be getting any new shipments coming in. *This means that the emails will not come as often. *Don't worry, though. *As soon as the product starts to come back in, you will know. *Also, I will be taking a few days off from 3/31-4/5. *I will be back 4/6. *I figured this would be the best time to do it, since we won't miss out on any product coming in. *If you need immediate assistance, please email me at my backup email account: *jessica.gucci.sanmarcos@gmail.com. *I will make every effort to answer all emails. *I appreciate your loyal business & I look forward to catching up when I get back to work!Jessica ChildersGUCCI512-392-9130"


----------



## addicted

From Jessica 4-6-11

Good afternoon! 

I am back from vacation & I had a great time with my family! Thanks for your loyalty & well-wishes! This is the latest bunch of items that came in just before inventory began.  Some of these pieces you may have seen before, but I wanted to send you these just in case.  Also, we are still waiting for the warehouse to finish up physical inventory.  Once it is done, we will begin getting replenished on items we sold out of just before I left for vacation.  We will also get in more new arrivals.  Give me a call or send me an email if you have any questions about anything at all.  It is $10 for UPS ground shipping with signature required upon delivery.  We do have to ship to the billing address on the credit card that is used. As always, all sales are final, so there are no returns or exchanges. I look forward to speaking with you soon! 

*Jessica Childers *
GUCCI 
512-392-9130 
GSanMarcos@us.gucci.com (put attn: Jessica Childers in subject line)

1.) *$529 *Large Burgundy GG Imprimee Tote:  Retail $750, 18.5" W x 12" H x 5" X 8" Strap Drop, QTY 2   
2.) *$479 *Medium Flight Bag Messenger in Burgundy GG Imprimee:  Retail $690, 9.75" W x 11" H x 2.5" X 22.5" Strap Drop, QTY 4   
3.) *$329 *Abbey Small Black or Brown Denim Zip Top Tote: Retail $575 Dimensions 12.25"L x 9"H x 5"D With 7" Drop QTY 4 brown 4 black   
4.) *$429 *Gold Canvas GG Hobo: Retail $875  Dimensions 14"L x 7.5"H x 2.5"D With 8" Drop QTY 7


----------



## addicted

5.) *$589 *Black Pony Hair Scale Embossed Hobo: Retail $1175  Dimensions 14"L x 7.5"H x 2.5"D With 8" Drop QTY 7 6.) $89 Silver Guccissima Key Chain: Retail $190 QTY 10 
7.)  *$99 *Silver Guccissima Pill Box: Retail $215 QTY 7 
8.)  *$299 *Small Silver GG Canvas Hobo With Silver Trim: Retail $490 Dimensions 9.5"L x 5.5"H x 2.5"D With 7" Drop QTY 7 
10.)  *$389 *Silver GG Canvas Zip Top Tote With Silver Trim: Retail $525  Dimensions 12"L x 7.25"H x 4"D With 5" Drop QTY 11 
11.) *$189 *Metal Boule Sterling Silver Drop Earrings: Retail $370 QTY 1 Pair 
12.)  *$219 *Trademark Silver Bracelet: Retail $340 QTY 3 

*Jessica Childers *
GUCCI 
512-392-9130 
GSanMarcos@us.gucci.com (put attn: Jessica Childers in subject line)


----------



## addicted

13.) *$309 *Babouska Antique Silver Bracelet: Retail $440 QTY 4 
14.) *$339 *Sterling Silver Charm Bracelet: Retail $450 QTY 4 
15.) *$369 *Charms Silver Necklace: Retail $520 QTY 3 

*Jessica Childers* 
GUCCI 
512-392-9130 
GSanMarcos@us.gucci.com (put attn: Jessica Childers in subject line)


----------



## beduina

Continuing my search for Whitney Port's exact hysteria tapestry i came across another HTF one

*Gucci Hysteria Tapestry  Large Leather Hobo Handbag sb £429.99*

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290552374555&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_4928wt_1140


----------



## sassy702

Gucci Abbey Hobo, good price

http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Gucci-Mono..._Handbags&hash=item35b087e8e6#ht_13708wt_1026


----------



## iadmireyoo

sassy702 said:


> Gucci Abbey Hobo, good price
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Gucci-Mono..._Handbags&hash=item35b087e8e6#ht_13708wt_1026



that bag is fake. and if this is your bag, it is against our rules to post your own auctions, which is CLEARLY stated on POST #1.


----------



## mald1ta

iadmireyoo said:


> that bag is fake. and if this is your bag, it is against our rules to post your own auctions, which is CLEARLY stated on POST #1.


 

Ouchh haha Good lookin out


----------



## Champloo80

Good afternoon 

Here  are a few new arrivals!  If you are interested or have any questions  please do not hesitate to give me a call back at the store.  I will be  here today until 8 p.m. and 11-8pm tomorrow so I hope to hear from you!   Keep in mind all sales are final, there are no returns or exchanges.   It is $10 for ups ground shipping with signature required.  I hope to  hear from you soon! 


We received the very popular GG  Crystal totes and D-gold hobo with brown trim! Please call me as soon as  possible if you are interested as the bags will sell within hours. As  always all sales are final. No returns or exchanges. *Also, because these bags are in such high demand there is a very strict **ONE BAG PER CLIENT RULE NO EXCEPTIONS**!**1.) $309* Joy Medium GG Crystal Tote Retail *$595 * Dimensions 13.5w X 10.5h X 6.5  *QTY 30* 
*2.) $389* Crystal GG D Gold Hobo with Zipper Top and Brown Trim:  *Retail $645*, 12" L x 7.5" H x 4" D *QTY 54* 
*3.) $369* Joy Large GG Crystal Tote Retail *$695 * Dimensions 16w X 12h X 6 *QTY **25* 
*4.) $229* Crossbody Brown Jacquard Messenger: *Retail $415*, Dimensions 18"L x 12.5"H x 2" D*, **QTY 30* 
*5.) $389* Brown Jacquard Messenger with Charm: *Retailed $780* Dimensions 10"L x 10"H x 1"D *QTY 35* 
*6.) $219 *Lavender Guccissima Zip around Continental Wallet: *Retail $440 **QTY 12* 
*7.) $79 *Lavander Guccissima Leather Card Holder:* Retail $160 **QTY 10* 
*8.) $169 *Black Denim Card Holder Pouch: *Retail $340 **QTY 14*


----------



## Champloo80

Pictures cont.


----------



## BgaHolic

I hope some lucky winner gets this one.  I was cruisin' and saw this one! If I hadn't just purchased a new BV I would click on the mouse!
http://luxury.malleries.com/auth-gucci-black-leather-guccisima-medium-hobo-i-28504-s-245.html


----------



## Bunn Bags

SA:Eric telephone# (845)928-8034


----------



## addicted

Champloo80 said:


> Good afternoon
> 
> Here are a few new arrivals! If you are interested or have any questions please do not hesitate to give me a call back at the store. I will be here today until 8 p.m. and 11-8pm tomorrow so I hope to hear from you! Keep in mind all sales are final, there are no returns or exchanges. It is $10 for ups ground shipping with signature required. I hope to hear from you soon!
> 
> 
> We received the very popular GG Crystal totes and D-gold hobo with brown trim! Please call me as soon as possible if you are interested as the bags will sell within hours. As always all sales are final. No returns or exchanges. *Also, because these bags are in such high demand there is a very strict **ONE BAG PER CLIENT RULE NO EXCEPTIONS**!**1.) $309* Joy Medium GG Crystal Tote Retail *$595 *Dimensions 13.5w X 10.5h X 6.5 *QTY 30*
> *2.) $389* Crystal GG DGold Hobo with Zipper Top and Brown Trim: *Retail $645*, 12" L x 7.5" H x 4" D*QTY 54*
> *3.) $369* Joy Large GG Crystal Tote Retail *$695 *Dimensions 16w X 12h X 6 *QTY **25*
> *4.) $229* Crossbody Brown Jacquard Messenger: *Retail $415*, Dimensions 18"L x 12.5"H x 2" D*, **QTY 30*
> *5.) $389* Brown Jacquard Messenger with Charm: *Retailed $780* Dimensions 10"L x 10"H x 1"D *QTY 35*
> *6.) $219 *Lavender Guccissima Zip around Continental Wallet: *Retail $440 **QTY 12*
> *7.) $79 *Lavander Guccissima Leather Card Holder:* Retail $160 **QTY 10*
> *8.) $169 *Black Denim Card Holder Pouch: *Retail $340 **QTY 14*


 
Jessica sent me this email, so I'm not sure if some of you didn't know who to contact.

Jessica Childers
512-392-9130 

GSanMarcos@us.gucci.com (attn: Jessica Childer's in subject line)


----------



## iadmireyoo

Name: Authentic Gucci Queen Collection White Large Bow Purse
Price: $380
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Gucci...WH_Handbags&hash=item20b881b7aa#ht_719wt_1112

this same style bag is being sold for $675 (on sale. OP was $750) on fashionphile.


----------



## addicted

From Jessica today 4-12-11

Hello, 
Here are today's newest arrivals! These are some great pieces, especially the bold gold Bostons & the GG Sand Canvas Hobo. I hope you see something you like.  Please call me if you have any questions about anything.  Quantities are limited, so act fast! UPS ground shipping is $10 with a signature required upon delivery.  As always, all sales are final so there are no returns or exchanges. I hope to speak with you soon! 

Jessica Childers 
GUCCI 
512-392-9130 


1.  *$479* Ivory Large Guccissima Tote: Retail $795 Dimensions 15"L x 14.75"H x 5.5"D QTY 15 
2.  *$559* Ivory Large Guccissima Boston: Retail $1,115 Dimensions 14"L x 8"H x 5"D QTY 17 
3.  *$539* Bold Gold Medium Guccissima Boston: Retail $990 Dimensions 11.5"L x 7"H x 4.25"D QTY 8 
4.  *$559* Bold Gold Large Guccissima Boston: Retail $1,115 Dimensions 14"L x 8"H x 5"D QTY 8 
5.  *$339* Black Medium Jacquard Hobo : Retail $680 Dimensions 12"L x 7"H x 4"D QTY 12


----------



## addicted

6. * $389* Sand Canvas Medium Brown Trim Hobo : Retail $680 Dimensions 12"L x 7"H x 4"D QTY 18 
7. *$199* Sand Canvas Wallet with Brown Trim: Retail $410 QTY 30

*Jessica Childers *GUCCI 
512-392-9130 
Gsanmarcos@us.gucci.com (attn Jessica Childers in subject line)


----------



## BellaShoes

WOW, this is still available?

Gucci Monogram Bucket Tote $199 OBO!
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/poshbride/items/Gucci_Monogram_Bucket_Tote__AUTHENTIC


----------



## Sarah<3

http://cgi.ebay.com/Gucci-Jockey-Ho...WH_Handbags&hash=item3366e23f42#ht_500wt_1156

This black one is gorgeous!!! If I wasnt on a ban I would have poured out all of my savings on it =(


----------



## Champloo80

Hello,

I hope your week has been well as we approach the  weekend. I wanted to inform you that I have just received 3 Medium GG  Crystal Totes.  We sold out of our last shipment within two days, so  please respond ASAP!  If you have any questions, please call the store  or you can also reach me by email. Thank you and I look forward to  assisting you!

Features & Benefits: Both sizes include dark brown leather  trim/handles, an inner pocket, and a magnetic closure. This bag is  perfect year-round, lightweight, and comfortable over the shoulder. This  style is great for multi-function use.

Measurements:
  Medium Tote: 13 x 6 x 10, $309



**Thank you for shopping at Gucci. ALL SALES ARE FINAL NO RETURNS OR EXCHANGES**

-- 

 Robert Chao
Sales Associate
 Gucci
284 Nut Tree Road
Vacaville, CA 95687
 M:408.644.2398
T: 707.447.0104
F: 707.447.0121


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

STEAL alert! Black Gucci with bamboo handle - $122.49

Someone, save me from myself because the LAST thing I need is another black bag


----------



## Champloo80

Hello everyone!


We received the very popular GG Crystal totes  for $309! Please call me as soon as possible if you are interested as  the bags will sell quickly. As always all sales are final. No returns or  exchanges. We ship UPS ground for $10 signature required. *Also, because these bags are in such high demand there is a very strict ************F0000]ONE BAG PER CLIENT RULE NO EXCEPTIONS[/COLOR]!*




*$309 Medium Crystal GG Joy Tote: Retail $595, 13.5" W x 10.5" H x 6.5" D,  ************f0000]QTY 50, however LIMIT ONE per customer, these will sell out within a day![/COLOR]*
*$329* Medium Abbey Zip Top Tote: *Retail $545*, 14" W x 12.5" H x 4.75" D With 7.5" Drop, *QTY 20 Black Denim, QTY 45 Brown Jacquard, QTY 11 Black Jacquard*
*$349* Medium Britt Tote with Silver Britt Charm:  *Retail $620*, 14" W x 12.5" H x 4.75" D With 7.5" Drop, *QTY 14 Black Denim, QTY 10 Brown Jacquard, QTY 40 Black Jacquard*
*$449* Large Abbey Flat Hobo With Detachable Strap: *Retail $725*,  17" W x 13.5" H x 3" D, ************f0000]*SOLD OUT* [/COLOR]






-- 
Thank you,

*Ann Au*
Gucci
San Marcos
512.392.9130

 or

*Jessica Childers* 
GUCCI 
512-392-9130


----------



## Champloo80

Cont.


----------



## mslishab

Hello!


We are thrilled to announce the *Gucci Easter Sale* event. We have a great selection for men and women across many categories.


Pre-Sale* will be on Wednesday and Thursday, with the Sale** running 3 days (Fri, Sat, Sun).


This year we have on sale......


- ALL Womens and Mens ready-to-wear from 30-50% off


- A selection of Womens and Mens Belts 50% off


*and* fresh markdowns...


- A Selection of Womens and Mens shoes 75% off


- A Selection of Silver Jewelry ( bracelets, rings, necklaces) 50% off


- A Selection of precious skin wallets 75% off


Please let me know if you have any questions. 


Thank you


* Pre-sale: April 20th, 21st
** Sale Dates: April 22nd, 23rd, 24th



-- 
Zach
Gucci Saint Augustine
904-824-6269


----------



## mslishab

a few more...........


----------



## mslishab

the last of the photos....


----------



## ashmom21

thinking if I should get this as my first Boston Bag!

http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320690006605&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## nunumgl

This isn't really a web find, but I couldn't find any other appropriate threads. I apologize if this is the wrong place.

I found it at my local STA, phone number 603-433-0200


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

seriously... among the best looking Gucci bags I've seen in a LONG time! The 85th Anniversary Python patchwork hobo -- 70% off (an additional 15% off today, as well) at BBOS - $1375


----------



## addicted

*I got this from Jessica last night..... 4.25.11*

Good day! 

Here are today's new arrivals.  These are all great classics to add to any wardrobe. I hope you see something you like.  These ladies flat are running pretty true to size.  These 2 styles for men are running a bit large, so I'd recommend sizing down 1 full size.  Please call me if you have any questions about anything at all.  UPS ground shipping is $10 with a signature required upon delivery.  As always, all sales are final so there are no returns or exchanges. I hope to speak with you soon! I appreciate your loyal business! 

Jessica Childers 
GUCCI 
512-392-9130 
GSanMarcos@us.gucci.com (attn: Jessica Childers in subject line)

1.)*$259 *Punch Flat in Tan Pebble Leather, Sizes available 37(1), 38(1), 39(1) 
2.)*$259 *Punch Flat in Black Pebble Leather, Sizes availble 36(1), 36.5(3), 37(7), 37.5(5), 38(6), 38.5(5), 39(5), 39.5(4), 40(1), 40.5(1) 
3.)*$239 *Red Patent Leather Ballet Flat with Green Red Green Web, Sizes available 35.5(1), 36(1), 36.5(2), 37(3), 37.5(3), 38(3), 38.5(2), 39(2), 39.5(1) 
4.)*$239 *Black Patent Leather Ballet Flat with Green Red Green Web, Sizes available 36(1), 37(1), 37.5(1), 38(1) 
5.)*$249 *Black Guccissima Ballet Flat with Green Red Green Web, Sizes available 35.5(1), 36(1), 36.5(1), 37(2), 37.5(2), 38(3), 38.5(2), 39(2), 39.5(1), 40(1)


----------



## addicted

6.)*$309 *Mens Dark Brown Smooth Leather Moccasin with Script detail, Sizes availble 7, 8(2), 8.5, 9(2), 9.5, 10(2), 10.5, 11 
7.)*$279 *Mens Dark Brown Loafer with Silver Trademark Plate, Sizes available 7, 8(3), 9(2), 10(3), 10.5, 11(3), 11.5, 12, 13

Jessica Childers 
GUCCI 
512-392-9130 
GSanMarcos@us.gucci.com (attn: Jessica Childers in subject line)


----------



## addicted

OK well Boston's sold out...I tried to get one.

Good day! 

We have finally been replenished on the Crystal GG collection. Please call me as soon as possible if you are interested as the  bags will sell within hours. As always all sales are final, so there are no returns or  exchanges. UPS ground shipping is $10 with a signature required upon delivery. Also, because these bags are in such high demand there is a very strict ONE BAG PER CLIENT RULE ON THE BOSTONS, & THE TOTES. 

Jessica Childers 
GUCCI 
512-392-9130 

1.) $309 Joy  Medium GG Crystal Tote Retail $595  Dimensions 13.5w X 10.5h X 6.5  QTY 10*****1 per client rule 
2.) $389 Crystal GG D Gold Hobo with Zipper Top and Brown Trim:  Retail $645, 12" L x 7.5" H x 4" D QTY 35 
3.) $369 Joy  Large GG Crystal Tote Retail $695  Dimensions 16w X 12h X 6 QTY 39 ****1 per client rule 
4.) $309 CrystalGG Joy Boston with Zipper Top:  Retail $595, 10" L x 8" H x 6" D, QTY 25*****1 per client rule


----------



## ShopAddikt

...nevermind!


----------



## mslishab

We got in the Medium Crystal Tote in the North-South style. The bag measures nine inches across by 11 inches tall and is going for $299.


We also got in the Black Denim Britt Tote for $349. The bag is a pretty large tote and measures 14 inches across by 13 inches tall. It also features a dangling Interlocking GG charm on the top left side of the bag.


Our third bag is our Large Crystal GG Tote. We've had this one numerous times in the past and just received them back in. They're still $369 and the measurements are 16 inches across by 12 inches tall. It has a magnetic closure near the top of the bag that keeps it pretty well closed.


Let me know if you have any additional questions about any of the bags. 


Have a great week!

-- 
Zach
Gucci Saint Augustine
904-824-6269


----------



## mslishab

Hey again! 


We also received this bag in today. The price is $879, down from the full-retail price of $1300

-- 
Zach
Gucci Saint Augustine
904-824-6269


----------



## mslishab

Hey everybody! 


Just wanted to let you know we received in a very, VERY limited quantity of the Crystal boston bags.


Let me know if you would like one, and I'll see if I can get one for you, but keep in mind that we have a waiting list about a mile long, so act fast!
-- 
Zach
Gucci Saint Augustine
904-824-6269


----------



## zetamommy

FYI - Boston bags are all sold out.



mslishab said:


> Hey everybody!
> 
> 
> Just wanted to let you know we received in a very, VERY limited quantity of the Crystal boston bags.
> 
> 
> Let me know if you would like one, and I'll see if I can get one for you, but keep in mind that we have a waiting list about a mile long, so act fast!
> --
> Zach
> Gucci Saint Augustine
> 904-824-6269


----------



## nitesiren

Sigh, of course. And I called that particular store on Wed. when San Marcos had the Boston bags and they were sold out there. The Saleslady said they did not get any Bostons.



zetamommy said:


> FYI - Boston bags are all sold out.


----------



## mslishab

Hey everyone! 


Just wanted to send you all a photo of the new bag we got in late yesterday. It's a brown denim hobo with a magnetic clasp at the top of the bag. It has two handles that enable the wearer to hold the bag in their hand, as well as a detachable shoulder strap for wear on the shoulder. 


The price is $449 and we only have a few of them. The dimensions are 16 inches across by 13 inches tall.


Let me know if you have any other questoins.

-- 
Zach
Gucci Saint Augustine
904-824-6269


----------



## mslishab

Sorry, we also received these other two bags in. 


Very cool and very classic styles.


One is a large beige suede hobo with a brown and beige web stripe along the bottom of the bag. It has a zipper closure and the dimensions are 15.5 inches across by 10 inches tall to the middle of the bag, and another seven to the top of the strap. It's designed to wear on the shoulder and the price is $1319, down from the original price of $1900.


The other bag is a beautiful brown leather tote bag, also large in size. This bag, as you can tell from the photo, has a green and red stripe along the sides of the bag, and also has feet that protect the webbing. It has two handles, good for carrying in the hand or on the forearm. As you can also tell it has the awesome horsebit detail across the front of the bag.  The dimensions are 14 inches across and ten inches tall. The price is $1469, down from $2200. A fantastic savings.


Let me know if you have any additional questions about any of the bags in any of the emails.



-- 
Zach
Gucci Saint Augustine
904-824-6269


----------



## Champloo80

Hello Everyone!

 GG Crystal Bags have finally arrived!  Please respond ASAP in order to ensure one before they all sell out!

If you'd like to order, call 707-447-0104 and ask for Robert,
OR 
reply back VIA E-MAIL with your name, number, and what you'd like to order. 
Bear with me and I will do my best to get back to you as soon as I can.  
Otherwise, if you have any questions, please reply back VIA E-MAIL and I  will get back to you as soon as possible if I have the photos. 
 We ship anywhere in the United States for $10 UPS Ground, insured  with signature required.  We only ship to the billing address of the  credit card that is used for the order.  Since all items are discounted  there are no holds.  Everything is final sale, there are no returns or  exchanges. 
  Thank you and talk to you soon! 
 Best,
Robert


$309 Beige GG Crystal Boston: 12.25" W x 11.5" H x 5.5" D,
$389 Beige GG Crystal Small Hobo : 12"W x 7" H x 4.5" D
$389 Beige GG Crystal Crossbody: 12"W x 10" H x 1" D

 -- 
 Spread the word!
If you have friends or family that would also  like to get weekly updates of new arrivals in our store, just let me  know to add them on and I'll be sure to keep them in the loop!

We ship anywhere in the United States for $10 UPS Ground,  insured with signature required.  We only ship to the billing address of  the credit card that is used for the order.  Since all items are  discounted there are no holds.  Everything is final sale, there are no  returns or exchanges.  

-- 

 Robert Chao
Sales Associate
 Gucci
284 Nut Tree Road
Vacaville, CA 95687
 M:408.644.2398
T: 707.447.0104
F: 707.447.0121


----------



## Champloo80

Gucci at Desert Hills just got a shipment of Crystal GG Bostons in, $309 + $10 shipping fee

(951) 849-7430


----------



## Beach Bum

*Reminder! No chatting in here please,only  deals please!!!*


----------



## mslishab

Hi! 

Here are the GG Crystal Handbags that we have available!  We all know that these styles sell out quickly so make sure to call and order yours today!  Keep in mind all sales are final, there are no returns or exchanges.  It is $10 for ups ground shipping with signature required.  We also have to ship to the billing address on the credit card that is used to purchase the items.  I will be here today until 9 p.m. and tomorrow from 11-7 p.m. so I hope to hear from you then! 

Happy Shopping!
 

1.  $299 GG Crystal Joy Vertical Tote: Retail $590 Dimensions 10"L x 12.5"H x 4.5" QTY 10 
2.  $369 GG Crystal Joy Large Tote: Retail $790 Dimesions 16.5"L x 12"H x 5.5"D QTY 12 
3.  $389 Medium Crystal D Gold Messenger with Dark Brown Leather Trim: Retail $650 Dimensions 11"L x 9"H x 2"D QTY 7 
*4.  $399 GG Crystal Large Bardot - PLEASE CALL FOR MORE INFO! QTY 5*




-- 
Thank you, 


Ann Au
Gucci
San Marcos
512.392.9130


----------



## sassy702

Hi I just saw this....NO this is wasnt my listing. I know that it is against rules and I would NEVER do that. I just thought it was a good price. Thanks.



iadmireyoo said:


> that bag is fake. and if this is your bag, it is against our rules to post your own auctions, which is CLEARLY stated on POST #1.


----------



## Champloo80

Hello!   
These are today's newest arrivals! These styles can be a nice treat for Mother's Day, or just because! Feel free to call me with any questions you might have.  UPS ground shipping is $10 with a signature required upon delivery.  We do have to ship to the billing address on the credit card that is used.  As always, all sales are final, so there are no returns or exchanges.  I look forward to speaking to you soon! 

I appreciate your loyal business! 

Jessica Childers 
GUCCI 
512-392-9130 

1.) *$279* Black Guccissima Open Toe Pumps: *Sizes 35.5,36,36.5,37,37.5,38,38.5,39,39.5,40 available*.  These run a 1/2 size small, so go size up.  
2.) *$299* Small Black Guccissima Holiday Hobo: Dimensions 10"L x 8"H x 3.5"D x 11" *Drop QTY 20*  
3.) *$339* Medium Black Hobo With Guccissima Corners and Charm: Dimensions 11.5"L x 7"H x 4.5"D x 7" *Drop QTY 22*  
4.) *$389* Large Black Hobo With Guccissima Corners: Dimensions 13.5"L x 8"H x 5.5"D x 9" *Drop QTY 20*  
5.) *$229* Black and White GG Canvas Eclipse Continental Wallet: *QTY 30*  
6.) *$199* Black GG Canvas Continental Wallet: *QTY 30*  
7.)  *$299* GG Crystal Vertical Tote,  Dimensions 10"L x 12.5"H x 4.5"  *QTY **10*


----------



## Champloo80

Cont.


----------



## addicted

_*I got this from Jessica just now - 5.4.11*_

Good Day! 

Here are a few pieces that might make someone's Mother's Day extra special.  Some of these pieces you've seen before, but others are new to the store.  The GG Plus Boston with the Elephants & Snowmen was formerly introduced to benefit the Unicef Charity. The Signoria Wallet is traditional continental setup.  It has 7 card slots, a checkbook slot & a separate coin compartment. The red one is my favorite in this style!  UPS ground shipping is $10 with a signature required upon delivery.  We must ship to the billing address used on the credit card that is used. We also offer other expedited shipping options if you need it fast.  As always, all sales are final, so there are no returns or exchanges.  Feel free to reach out to me with any questions you might have.  I look forward to speaking with you soon! 

*Jessica Childers *
GUCCI 
512-392-9130 
GSanMarcos@us.gucci.com (attn Jessica Childers in subject line)

1. * $119 *Silver Trademark Double Ball Chain Bracelet: QTY 7 
2.  *$239 *Signoria wallet in Guccissima Red Leather: QTY 20 
3.  *$239 *Signoria Wallet in Soft Yellow Guccissima Leather: QTY 20


----------



## addicted

4. * $219* Signoria Wallet in Pink Guccissima Leather: QTY 7 
5. * $629 *Silver Chiodo Watch With Black Rectangle Face: Retail $895 QTY 1 
6.  *$489 *White GG Plus Elephants and Snowmen Medium Boston: Dimensions 13"Lx 10"H x 7"D QTY 6

*Jessica Childers *
GUCCI 
512-392-9130 
GSanMarcos@us.gucci.com (attn: Jessica Childers in subject line)


----------



## missaudrie

mslishab said:


> Hi!
> 
> Here are the GG Crystal Handbags that we have available!  We all know that these styles sell out quickly so make sure to call and order yours today!  Keep in mind all sales are final, there are no returns or exchanges.  It is $10 for ups ground shipping with signature required.  We also have to ship to the billing address on the credit card that is used to purchase the items.  I will be here today until 9 p.m. and tomorrow from 11-7 p.m. so I hope to hear from you then!
> 
> Happy Shopping!
> 
> 
> 1.  $299 GG Crystal Joy Vertical Tote: Retail $590 Dimensions 10"L x 12.5"H x 4.5" QTY 10
> *2.  $369 GG Crystal Joy Large Tote: Retail $790 Dimesions 16.5"L x 12"H x 5.5"D QTY 12*
> 3.  $389 Medium Crystal D Gold Messenger with Dark Brown Leather Trim: Retail $650 Dimensions 11"L x 9"H x 2"D QTY 7
> 
> 
> 
> --
> Thank you,
> 
> 
> Ann Au
> Gucci
> San Marcos
> 512.392.9130



I placed an order for this tote and it's out of stock. They are getting them in again next week so they are currently taking pre-orders.


----------



## Luhvaleee

DSW has a bag:

http://www.dsw.com/handbag/gucci+le...atchel+?prodId=208885&category=dsw12cat980002


----------



## mona_susan

PLEASE!No chatter in this thread..its for DEALS LINKS ONLY....!Thanks


----------



## anasanfran

This unisex Jolicoeur is a *BEAUTIFUL* bag and hard to find. I have it in beige GG monogram and paid $650 for it pre-owned. This auction is starting at $328 with 0 bidders so far. It is my favorite GUCCI bag and I have many. I would buy it myself if I didn't have too many black Gucci bags as it is.  Don't forget to get it authenticated first!!

Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Gucci-Black-Jac...7?pt=Men_s_Accessories_UK&hash=item19c56137b7


----------



## mslishab

Good day!   

These are the newest arrivals for today! We received more of the highly popular GG Crystal bags and several new styles of ladies shoes.  Be sure to pay attention to the sizing notes I've given as each style runs a little different.  Please feel free to reach out to me with any other questions you might have about anything.  UPS ground shipping is $10 with a signature required upon delivery.  We do have to ship to the billing address on the credit card used. As always, all sales are final, so there are no returns or exchanges. I look forward to speaking with you soon! 

I appreciate your loyal business!


----------



## mslishab

cont'd


----------



## mslishab

last picture


----------



## mslishab

mslishab said:


> last picture


 
here's the picture.  I left it out of my last post


----------



## mslishab

mslishab said:


> here's the picture. I left it out of my last post


 
I apologize this is the correct picture for the Sigrid Black Sandals w/ Silver hardware, $319


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

RelenaMcQueen said:


> Has anyone ever bought from bbos. Is it authentic? Thank you



I wouldn't post fakes - yes, they're authentic but preowned.


----------



## mslishab

Good afternoon! 

Here are the pictures of our new sterling silver jewelry!  We all know these items sell quickly so make sure to give me a call back at the store to place your order.  Keep in mind all sales are final, there are no returns or exchanges.  We also have to ship to the billing address on the credit card-no exceptions.  There is gift wrapping available for these jewelry pieces so do not hesitate to ask!  I will be here today until 9 p.m. and 11-9 p.m. tomorrow so I hope to hear from you then! 

Happy Shopping!
Ann Au 
GUCCI San Marcos 
(512) 392-9130


----------



## mslishab

cont'd


----------



## Champloo80

Hi!

 I am currently taking pre-orders for the *large crystal bardot*.  We  are limited in quantities and will sell out quickly so please give me a  call at the store if you are interested in getting one.

 The dimensions are 18"L x9.5"Hx 5"D.

-- 
Thank you,


 Ann Au
 Gucci
San Marcos
Anh.gucci.sanmarcos@gmail.com
512.392.9130


----------



## Champloo80

Hi!

We are expecting these items in by next week so I am currently taking pre-orders for the following items:

1.) $369 GG Crystal Joy Large Tote Dimensions: 16.5"L x 12"H x 5.5"D

*****1 per client rule*****

2.) $399 Crystal GG Joy Large Bardot with Brown Leather Dimensions: 18"L x9.5"Hx 5"D

*****1 per client rule*****

4.) $309 Joy Medium GG Crystal Tote Dimensions: 13.5w X 10.5h X 6.5 

*****1 per client rule*****

5.) $309 Crystal GG Joy Boston with Zipper Top Dimensions: 13" L x 9" H x 7" D

*****1 per client rule*****



-- 
Thank you,

Ann Au
Gucci
San Marcos
Anh.gucci.sanmarcos@gmail.com
512.392.9130


----------



## addicted

_I was traveling on business last week, so didn't get a chance to post these.  Hopefully it's still available for you from Jessica, which she sent to me on 5/11!
_

Good day!   

These are the newest arrivals for today! We received more of the highly popular GG Crystal bags and several new styles of ladies shoes.  Be sure to pay attention to the sizing notes I've given as each style runs a little different.  Please feel free to reach out to me with any other questions you might have about anything.  UPS ground shipping is $10 with a signature required upon delivery.  We do have to ship to the billing address on the credit card used. As always, all sales are final, so there are no returns or exchanges. I look forward to speaking with you soon! 

I appreciate your loyal business! 

Jessica Childers 
GUCCI 
512-392-9130   
GSanMarcos@us.gucci.com (attn: Jessica Childers in subject line)


1.) *$369 *GG Crystal Joy Large Tote:  Dimensions 16.5"L x 12"H x 5.5"D QTY 8*****1 per client rule*****   
2.) *$399 *Crystal GG Joy Large Bardot with Brown Leather Dimensions 18"L x9.5"Hx 5"D QTY 15 available for pre-order*****1 per client rule*****   
3.) *$309 *Joy Medium GG Crystal Tote   Dimensions 13.5w X 10.5h X 6.5 QTY 10 available for pre-order *****1 per client rule*****     
4.)  *$299 *GG Crystal Joy Vertical Tote: Dimensions 10"L x 12.5"H x 4.5" QTY 10


----------



## addicted

5. ) *$389 *Medium Crystal D Gold Messenger with Dark Brown Leather Trim:  Dimensions 11"L x 9"H x 2"D QTY 10   
6.) *$389 *Crystal GG D Gold Hobo with Zipper Top and Brown Trim: 12" L x 7.5" H x 4" D QTY 10 
7.) * $369 *Iconbit Black GG Canvas Peep Toe Pump:Retail Price $525: Sizes available: 6.5, 7, 7.5, 8, 8.5, 9, 9.5, 10, 11, 12 
8.)  *$319 *Venus Black Leather Flat: Retail Price:$795: Sizes available: 6.5, 7, 7.5, 8, 8.5, 9, 9.5, 10****size down 1/2 size as these run large 
9.) *$279 *Brown Guccissima Open Toe Pumps: Sizes available 35.5,36,36.5,37,37.5,38,38.5,39***size up 1/2 size as these run small 

Jessica Childers 
GUCCI 
512-392-9130 
GSanMarcos@us.gucci.com (attn: Jessica Childers in subject line)


----------



## addicted

10.) *$269 *Black Leather Closed Toe Pumps with silver Gucci Script: Sizes 36,37,37.5,38,38.5,39 
11.) *$319 *Sigrid White Sandals with Silver Hardware:Retail Price $795 Sizes Available: 7(2) , 8(2), 9(2), 10(2) 
12.) *$319 *Sigrid Black Sandals with Silver Hardware:Retail Price $795 Sizes Available: 6, 6.5, 7, 7.5, 8, 8.5, 9, 10, 11

Jessica Childers 
GUCCI 
512-392-9130 
GSanMarcos@us.gucci.com (attn: Jessica Childers in subject line)\\

*So sorry - I just noticed someone already posted these.  If a mod wants to delete, please do.  I can't do it.  Again - sorry for the duplicates...*


----------



## addicted

*From Jessica today 5/21/11.  Oh my those white GG plus luggage are TDF!!!!  You can email her:  GSanMarcos@us.gucci.com (attn: Jessica Childers in the subject line)*

Hello! 

I hope the weekend is off to a great start!  These are the latest arrivals for the store as well as a couple recent hot sellers. A couple of these items are in transit & are notated as Pre-order only. Of course, if you have any questions, please don't hesitate to give me a call or shoot me an email.  UPS ground shipping is $10 with a signature required upon delivery.  As always, all sales are final so there are no returns or exchanges.  I look forward to speaking with you soon! 

I appreciate your loyal business! 

Jessica Childers 
GUCCI 
512-392-9130 

1.)$1,249 White GG Plus Top Handle Duffel with Web detail and Cognac Leather Trim:  Retail $1,790, Dimensions 17.7" W  x 15.4" H x 9" D  [QTY 2]


----------



## addicted

*From Jessica today 5/21/11.  Oh my those white GG plus luggage are TDF!!!!  You can email her:  GSanMarcos@us.gucci.com (attn: Jessica Childers in the subject line)*

Hello! 

I hope the weekend is off to a great start!  These are the latest arrivals for the store as well as a couple recent hot sellers. A couple of these items are in transit & are notated as Pre-order only. Of course, if you have any questions, please don't hesitate to give me a call or shoot me an email.  UPS ground shipping is $10 with a signature required upon delivery.  As always, all sales are final so there are no returns or exchanges.  I look forward to speaking with you soon! 

I appreciate your loyal business! 

*Jessica Childers 
GUCCI 
512-392-9130 
GSanMarcos@us.gucci.com (attn: Jessica Childers in the subject line)*  


1.)*$1,249* White GG Plus Top Handle Duffel with Web detail and Cognac Leather Trim:  Retail $1,790, Dimensions 17.7" W  x 15.4" H x 9" D  [QTY 2]







2.)*$1319* White GG Plus Suitcase with Signature Web and Cognac Leather Trim:  Retail $1,890, Dimensions 20"W x 14"h x 7"d  [QTY 2] 






3.)*$329* Men's Checkbook Wallet in White GG Plus with Web detail and Cognac Leather Trim:  7" W x 3.5" H  [QTY 3] 






4.)*$239* Signoria Guccissima Leather Continental Wallet in Pastel Yellow:  7.5" W x 4" H x 1" D, [QTY 5] 






5.)*$349* Small Guccissima Leather Hobo in Pastel Yellow: Model is 5'2", 10" W x 6" H x 2.5" D [QTY 10] 






6.)*$419* Travel Duffle in Brown GG Jacquard: Dimensions 18" W x 17" H x 6.5" D [QTY 5]


----------



## addicted

*Jessica Childers* 
GUCCI 
512-392-9130 
GsanMarcos@us.gucci.com (attn: Jessica Childers in the subject line)

7.)*$209* Brown GG Jacquard Toiletry Case: Dimensions 10"W x 6"H x 3.5 D [QTY 16] 





8.)*$349* Brown GG Jacquard Beauty Train Case, also available in black: Dimensions 12"W x 7.5"H x 6.5"D [QTY 5] 












9.)*$309* Medium Crystal GG Monogram Joy Tote: 13.5" W x 10.5" H x 6.5" D x 7.5" Drop, [QTY 15] **1 per client** 








10.)*$329* Medium GG Crystal Joy Bardot: Dimensions 15"W x 8"H x 5"D with 8" drop [PRE-ORDER ONLY QTY 15] **1 per client** 







11.)*$449* Large Abbey Flat Hobo With Detachable Strap Brown GG Denim: Dimensions 17" W x 13.5" H x 3" D [PRE-ORDER ONLY] QTY 10]


----------



## addicted

*From Jessica today 5.25.2011!  You can email her:  GSanMarcos@us.gucci.com (attn: Jessica Childers in the subject line)*

Good day! 

Thanks for your patience as we pulled together details for the Memorial Day Sale.  The Sale will officially start on Friday, May 27th and run thru Monday, May 30th.  Pre sale starts today.  Please give me a call if you have any questions about anything or if you'd like to place an order.  UPS ground shipping is $10 with a signature required upon delivery.  We do have to ship to the billing address on the credit card that is used.  As always, all sales are final, so there are no returns or exchanges.  I hope to hear from you soon! 

Sale Prices and Sizes Available are listed in bold print below. 

*Jessica Childers *GUCCI 
(512) 392-9130 

1.  *$1,089* Gucci 1973 Black Suede Tall Boot w 1973 Interlocking G Detail: Sale Price $762.30:* Sizes: 5.5, 6, 6.5, 7, 7.5, 8, 8.5, 9, 9.5 *






2.  *$249* Nolita Black With Interlocking G Detail: Sale Price $174.30 *Sizes:5, 5.5, 6,6.5, 7, 7.5, 8, 8.5, 9,9.5, 10, 10.5 *






3.  *$249* Nolita Silver With Interlocking G Detail: Sale Price $174.30 Sizes: *5.5,6, 6.5, 7, 7.5, 8, 8.5, 9, 10 *






4.  *$259* Britt Flat Thong With Pink Trim and Interlocking G Detail: Sale Price $181.30 Sizes: *5.5, 6, 6.5, 7, 7.5, 8, 8.5, 9, 9.5 *






5.  *$319* Nolita Strappy White With Interlocking G Detail: Sale Price $223.30 *Sizes: 5.5, 6, 6.5, 7, 7.5, 8, 8.5, 9, 9.5 *






6.   *$319* Nolita Strappy Black With Interlocking G Detail: Sale Price $223.30* Sizes:6, 6.5, 7, 7.5, 8, 8.5, 9, 10 *






7.  *$349* Iconbit Thong Sandal With Brown Trim: Sale Price: $244.30 *Sizes:5.5, 6, 6.5, 7, 7.5, 8, 8.5, 9.5 *







8.  *$379* Venus Platform Black Sandal With Zip: Sale Price:$265.30 *Sizes:6, 7, 8.5, 9, 12 *


----------



## addicted

9. * $379* Venus Platform White Sandal With Zip: Sale Price:$265.30 *Sizes: 6.5, 7, 7.5, 8, 8.5, 9, 9.5, 10 *






10.  *$459* GUCCI 1973 Nude Leather With Antique Gold GG Detail: Sale Price $321.30 *Sizes: 4, 5.5, 6, 6.5, 7, 7.5, 8, 8.5, 9, 9.5 *






11.  *$469* Sofia Platform Peeptoe in Burgundy Patent: Sale Price $328.30:* Sizes: 6.5, 7, 7.5, 9, 9.5* 







12.  *$539* Karen Black Patent, Suede, Leather Sandal: Sale Price $377.30:* Sizes:6, 6.5, 7.5, 8, 8.5, 9 *






13.   *$539* Karen Nude Patent, Suede, Leather Sandal: Sale Price $377.30: *Sizes: 5.5, 6, 7, 7.5, 8, 8.5, 9, 10 *






14.  * $539* Karen White Patent, Suede, Leather Sandal: Sale Price $377.30: *Sizes:7, 9 *






15.  *$549* Paloma Blue Shade Python Pumps: Sale Price $384.30: *Sizes:6, 6.5, 8, 8.5, 9, 9.5, 11 *





16.  *$549* Paloma Light Brown Python  Pumps: Sale Price $384.30: *Sizes:6.5, 7, 8, 9 *







*Jessica Childers 
GUCCI 
(512) 392-9130*


----------



## addicted

17.*  $549* Paloma Orange Python Pump w GG Detail: Sale Price $384.30:* Sizes:5.5, 6.5, 7, 7.5, 8, 8.5, 9, 9.5, 10.5* 






18.  *$619* Paloma Blue Shade Python Peep Toe Pumps: Sale Price $433.30 *Sizes:6, 6.5, 8, 8.5, 9, 9.5, 11 *






19.  *$619* Paloma Cranberry Python Peep Toe Pumps: Sale Price $433.30 *Sizes:6.5, 7, 7.5, 8, 8.5, 9 *




20.  *$619* Paloma Light Brown Python Peep Toe Pumps: Sale Price $433.30 *Sizes:6.5, 7, 7.5, 8, 8.5 *





21.  *$349* Nolita Strappy Silver With Interlocking G Detail: Sale Price $244.30 *Sizes:5.5, 6.5, 7, 7.5, 8, 8.5, 9, 9.5 *






*Jessica Childers 
GUCCI 
(512) 392-9130
GSanMarcos@us.gucci.com (attn: Jessica Childers in subject line)*


----------



## Aluxe

Hey everyone, another lady posted elsewhere that the presale event has begun at gucci.com

http://presale.gucci.com/us/category/f/handbags#look279324lookA113

Happy shopping.


----------



## authenticplease

These are available for presale at Saks ATL....contact Jonathan at 770-331-9600 or email at jonathan.saks5a@gmail.com


----------



## authenticplease

More photos of presale items from Saks ATL.....


----------



## authenticplease

And the final few:O)


----------



## BoopDBoop

Nordstrom has a great Gucci purse presale, some at 40% off


----------



## BagFetish07

xxx Not allowed


----------



## addicted

There are several Gucci on sale on NM.com.  Here's links for a few:

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...D0%26N%3D4294967029%26pageSize%3D160%26st%3Ds

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...D0%26N%3D4294967029%26pageSize%3D160%26st%3Ds

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...60%26N%3D4294967029%26pageSize%3D160%26st%3Ds



http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...6_requestid%3D20010%26N%3D4294967029%26st%3Ds

Actually...hope this works.  This lists all of them:

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/common/...?Ntt=gucci&_requestid=20010&N=4294967029&st=s


----------



## Surat

Anybody looking for crystal bostons,  Jessica at San Marcos just go them this minute. Contact no 5123929130


----------



## Visscher77

smvida said:


> Contact:
> Enrique Flores II
> GUCCI San Marcos
> 512-392-9130
> 
> 
> 1


how can i contact with Gucci san marcos if i want to see the collection....could anyone help me?


----------



## Visscher77

no email ? for gucci san marcos?


----------



## Mxygxy999

BG:
http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/comm...ale+Silo+Endeca+Landing&st=s&_requestid=10625


----------



## 444faith

Visscher77 said:


> no email ? for gucci san marcos?


 
You can contact Ann or Jessica. Ann's email is below. 

Ann Au
Gucci
San Marcos
Anh.gucci.sanmarcos@gmail.com
512.392.9130


----------



## 444faith

Hi All, 

Just contacted the augustine store. They do have a couple of large joy totes if you are interested. They also have small hobo bags in stock. Good luck all. 

Gucci Saint Augustine
904-824-6269


----------



## 444faith

Hi All, 

I just contacted the woodbury gucci outlet. The SA told me she has the crystal totes and large crystal bardot handbag, if anyone is interested. You can call 845 928 8034. I did not ask the price..........I'm looking for the medium bardot, still searching.


----------



## addicted

From Jessica yesterday June 5.  You can email her at GSanMarcos@us.gucci.com (attn: Jessica Childers in the subject line)

Happy Sunday! 

These are the latest arrivals!   Refresh your inboxes often as more new arrivals should be here early next week. Please call or email me if you have any questions at all or if you'd like to place an order.  UPS ground shipping is $10 with a signature required upon delivery.    For security purposes, we do have to ship to the billing address on the credit card that is used. As always, all sales are final so there are no returns or exchanges.  I hope to speak with you soon! 

Have a great day on purpose! 

Jessica Childers 
GUCCI 
512-392-9130 

1.  *$289 *Brown Guccissima Peep Toe Pump With New Horsebit Detail:Sizes: 6.5, 7, 7.5, 8, 8.5, 10 







2. * $69* Light Pink Guccissima Leather Zip Pouch: Dimensions 5.75"L x 3.5" H QTY 5 






3.  *$129* Fuscia Guccissima Leather Zip Around Cosmetic Case: Dimensions 6.5"L x 4.5"H x 2"D QTY 10 






4. * $129* Nude Guccissima Leather Zip Around Cosmetic Case: Dimensions 6.5"L x 4.5"H x 2"D QTY 12 






5.  *$129* Red Guccissima Leather Zip Around Cosmetic Case: Dimensions 6.5"L x 4.5"H x 2"D QTY 6 






6.  *$299* GG Crystal Joy Vertical Tote:  Dimensions 10"L x 12.5"H x 4.5" *QTY 15* 











-- 
It's my pleasure to serve you! 

Jessica Childers 
GUCCI 
512-392-9130 
GSanMarcos@us.gucci.com (attn: Jessica Childers in the subject line)


----------



## juicyjeans

Just talked to Jessica at San Marcos, they are sold out of the light pink Guiccisima zip pouches but they do have them availabe in light blue and pale yellow for the same $69


----------



## 444faith

Hi All, 

I received this email 2 days ago from Ann @ Gucci San Marcos-512.392.9130. Please give her a call if you are interested in any of the following selection.  

Subject: Selection of Hobos for Summer from Gucci San Marcos!

Hello Everyone!

Here is a selection of Hobos in great neutral colors for summer!
1.	$299 Medium Hobo in GG Black Jacquard: with zip top closure, 10" W x 7.5" H x 3" D x 9.5" Strap Drop
2.	$299 Medium Hobo in GG Brown Jacquard:  with zip top closure,  10" W x 7.5" H x 3" D x 9.5" Strap Drop
3.	$339 Medium Solid Black Canvas Hobo with Black Guccissima Trim:  no top closure,  12" W x 7" H x 4.5" D x 8.5" Strap Drop
4.	$339 Medium Solid Ivory Canvas Hobo with Black Guccissima Trim:  no top closure,  12" W x 7" H x 4.5" D x 8.5" Strap Drop
5.	$339 Medium Solid Ivory Canvas Hobo with Congac Guccissima Trim:  no top closure,  12" W x 7" H x 4.5" D x 8.5" Strap Drop
6.	$339 Medium Solid Tan Canvas Hobo with Congac Guccissima Trim:  no top closure,  12" W x 7" H x 4.5" D x 8.5" Strap Drop
7.	$339 Medium Solid Tan Canvas Hobo with Dark Brown Guccissima Trim:  no top closure,  12" W x 7" H x 4.5" D x 8.5" Strap Drop
8.	$359 Medium Solid Tan Canvas Hobo with Congac Guccissima Trim:  no top closure,  12" W x 7" H x 4.5" D x 8.5" Strap Drop
9.	$359 Medium Solid Tan Canvas Hobo with Dark Brown Guccissima Trim:  no top closure,  12" W x 7" H x 4.5" D x 8.5" Strap Drop
10.	$389 Large Hobo in Solid Black Canvas with Black Guccissima Trim:  no top closure,  13.25" W x 7.5" H x 5.5" D x 9.5" Strap Drop
11.	$389 Large Hobo in Solid Ivory Linen with Congac Guccissima Trim:  no top closure,  13.25" W x 7.5" H x 5.5" D x 9.5" Strap Drop
12.	$389 Large Hobo in Solid Tan Canvas with Congac Guccissima Trim:  no top closure,  13.25" W x 7.5" H x 5.5" D x 9.5" Strap Drop
13.	$399 Crystal GG Joy Large Bardot with Brown Leather: Dimensions: 18"L x9.5"Hx 5"D QTY: 2
14.	$309 Crystal GG Joy Boston with Zipper Top Dimensions: 13" L x 9" H x 7" D QTY: 2

Please give me a call at the store if you are interested in placing an order.  Have a great Thank you, 

Ann 
Gucci
San Marcos
512.392.9130


----------



## GGee

I wish I was brave enough to buy this Leather Guccissima Medium Horsebit Hobo in this beautiful Wine/Bordeaux color!!!!!

http://www.strictlypursonal.com/856.html


----------



## Mxygxy999

Guccissima Sukey:
http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...D0%26N%3D4294967071%26st%3Ds%26pageSize%3D160
Twins tote:
http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...D0%26N%3D4294967071%26st%3Ds%26pageSize%3D160


----------



## ShopAddikt

Woodbury outlet just received some crystal bostons! 845 928 5152


----------



## 444faith

I just spoke with Natalie who advised they have 5 crystal items in stock

Large  Crystal Joy Bardot hobo bag- $399.00
Large Crystal Joy Tote-$369.00
Gold Crystal Messenger- $389.00
Crystal Vertical Tote- $299.00
small crystal d ring hobo bag-$389.00


Call Natalie at gucci if interested
Gucci Saint Augustine
tel904) 824-6269

Remember all sales final and shipping is $10.00


----------



## mareeh77

just called...Woodbury is all out of the Crystal Bostons


----------



## authenticplease

the following bags are available at Jeffrey ATL. contact William at (404) 237-9000 

40% off of retail

BB spy photos







this is in both black and also brown.  Only one is pictured.






Yummy olive python.........


----------



## jpg0150

Cute and rare set= http://www.bonanza.com/listings/GUCCI-Limited-Edition-Heart-Joy-Boston-Handbag-Wallet/37504597


----------



## BgaHolic

http://luxury.malleries.com/gucci-t...86158fadb-RSS_EMAIL_CAMPAIGN&utm_medium=email


----------



## AnneO

Gucci Website Sale : http://www.gucci.com/us/category/u/sale


----------



## kcdee0527

does the gucci outlet accept international card?and il just have it shipped to a US address?
thanks


----------



## Champloo80

Email I received from Rob

Hello!  I would like to invite you to our store  this Fourth of July weekend for a special holiday event. You will find a  great assortment of summer items, as well as new deliveries in silks,  wallets, and more.  Many coveted pieces are going on sale this  weekend, so this would be a great time to buy those beautiful summer  sandals, cotton polos, and silk scarves you have been eyeing all season!
   Friday(7/1) through Monday (7/4), we will have a special sale on  Men's and Women's: Clothing, Belts, Scarves, Ties, Shoes, Hats and  Silver Jewelry.  I've attached pictures of some of the selections that  will be part of the promotion.  Please let me know if you have any other  questions regarding this event.
   With discounts of an additional 30-70% off the current price, you  will be sure to find something wonderful.  I look forward to seeing you  this weekend!





-- 
Robert Chao
Sales Associate
 Gucci
284 Nut Tree Road
Vacaville, CA 95687
 M:408.644.2398
T: 707.447.0104
F: 707.447.0121


----------



## Champloo80

Forgot to post Robs email 
robert.chao.gucci@gmail.com


----------



## shopaholic1969

Where is the attachment?


----------



## ShopAddikt

Happy Independence Day! 

These are some of the select ladies shoes that are on sale for 4th of July weekend.  These are some great styles & the prices are even better!  We will begin shipping orders out on Wednesday,July 6.  UPS ground shipping is $10 with a signature required upon delivery.  For security purposes, we do have to ship to the billing address on the credit card that is used.  As always, all sales are final, so there are no returns or exchanges.

**These prices are in effect only until Monday July, 4th. 

I appreciate your loyal business! 

Jessica Childers 
GUCCI 
512-392-9130

1.  Now $544.50 Gucci 1973 Black Suede Tall Boot w 1973 Interlocking G Detail: Outlet $1,089: Sizes: 5.5, 6, 6.5, 7, 7.5, 8.5, 9, 9.5
2.  Now $124.50 Nolita Black With Interlocking G Detail: Outlet $249 Sizes:5, 5.5, 6,6.5, 7, 7.5, 8, 8.5, 9,9.5,10,10.5
3.  Now $124.50 Nolita Silver With Interlocking G Detail: Outlet $249 Sizes: 5.5,6.5, 7, 7.5, 8, 8.5
4.  Now $159.50 Nolita Strappy White With Interlocking G Detail:Outlet $319 Sizes: 5.5, 6, 6.5, 7, 7.5, 8, 8.5, 9
5.  Now $159.50 Nolita Strappy Black With Interlocking G Detail:Outlet $319  Sizes:5.5, 6.5, 7, 7.5, 8, 8.5, 9, 10
6.   Now $174.50 Nolita Strappy Silver With Interlocking G Detail: Outlet $349 Sizes:5.5, 6.5, 7.5, 8, 8.5, 9, 9.5
7.  Now $174.50 Iconbit Thong Sandal With Brown Trim:Outlet $349  Sizes:5.5, 6, 6.5, 7, 7.5, 8
8.  Now $189.50 Venus Platform White Sandal With Zip:Outlet $379  Sizes: 8.5, 9.5, 10
9.  Now $229.50 GUCCI 1973 Nude Leather With Antique Gold GG Detail: Outlet $459  Sizes: 4, 5.5, 6, 6.5, 7, 7.5, 8, 8.5, 9, 9.5, 10
10.  Now $234.50 Sofia Platform Peeptoe in Burgundy Patent: Outlet $469 Sizes: 6.5, 7, 7.5, 9, 9.5
11.  Now $269.50 Karen Black Patent, Suede, Leather Sandal:Outlet $539 Sizes:4, 5.5, 6, 6.5, 7, 7.5, 8, 8.5, 9, 10,
12.  Now $269.50 Karen Nude Patent, Suede, Leather Sandal:Outlet $539 Sizes: 5.5, 6, 7, 7.5, 8, 8.5, 9, 10
13.   Now $269.50 Karen White Patent, Suede, Leather Sandal:Outlet $539 Sizes:7, 9
14.  Now $274.50 Paloma Blue Shade Python Pumps: Outlet $549 Sizes:6, 6.5, 8, 8.5, 9, 9.5, 11
15.  Now $274.50 Paloma Light Brown Python  Pumps: Outlet $549 Sizes:6.5, 7, 8, 9
16.  Now $274.50 Paloma Orange Python Pump w GG Detail: Outlet $549 Sizes:5.5, 6.5, 7, 7.5, 8, 8.5, 9, 9.5, 10.5


----------



## ShopAddikt

More...


----------



## cutiekiara

Nordstrom valley fair has lots of gucci sunglasses markdown to $139...


----------



## *suzi*

cutiekiara said:


> Nordstrom valley fair has lots of gucci sunglasses markdown to $139...


 
The Columbus Nordstrom had quite a few as well.


----------



## 444faith

Hi All, 

Angela O'Day @ the Gucci outlet in Maryland, received a large batch of crystal bags including the joy boston, totes (all sizes), medium  & large hobo bardots, vertical totes, etc.......If interested please call asap. Shipping is $10 and all sales are final!

Angela O'Day 
Gucci
410-827-4702 Store
425 Outlet Center Drive
Queenstown, MD 21658


----------



## authenticplease

Hi ladies.....Jeffrey Atl still has the brown Gucci shoulder bag(middle pic from my post #815)  and a stunning metallic python clutch like the one pictured below.   Everything is 50% off now!!  William, Jackie, or Keith will be happy to help.......404 237 9000....GL!


----------



## mademoiselle724

Hey Ladies! My SA just sent me pics of these 2 bags that are marked down 50% off!!! I would absolutely LOVE to take them home with me but my DH will probably have a meltdown if he sees even one more Gucci label in my closet, LOL! I thought I would pass them on to all of you... Please get your hands on them fast! If somebody else doesn't, then I WILL!!! Ahhhhhhhh  Good luck!

Here's her info:
Erin Currier - Saks Fifth Avenue
210.863.9659
epcurrier@gmail.com


----------



## juicyjeans

Good day! 

I hope you had a great Independence Day weekend! These items came in after the holiday, so I figured you'd like to take a look!  Please give me a call or shoot me an email if you have any questions at all or if you'd like to place an order.  UPS Ground shipping is $10 with a  signature required upon delivery.  We must ship to the billing address on the credit card used for your order.  As always, all sales are final, so there are no returns or exchanges.   

I appreciate your loyal business! 

Jessica Childers 
GUCCI 
512-392-9130 

1.  $629  Black Suede Drawstring Hobo with Black Guccissima Trim:  14.5" W x 11" H x 1.5" D x 9.5" Drop [QTY 19] 





2.  $119 Men's Bifold Wallet in Brown Pebbled Leather with Trademark Plaque:  4.25" W x 3.75" H  [QTY 15] 




3.  $129 Red Guccissima Leather Zip Around Cosmetic Case:  [QTY 7] 




4.  $289  East-West Zip Top Tote in GG Brown Jacquard:  14" W x 11" H x 3" D x 10" Drop [QTY 15] 




5.  $349 Black Suede Crossbody Messenger with Black Guccissima Leather Trim:  10" W x 10" H x 1" D x 20" Drop [QTY 15]




6.  $359 Medium Abbey Zip Top Tote in Green-Black Canvas:  14.5" W x 9.5" H x 3.5" D x 8" Drop [QTY 15] 




7.  $389 Medium Boston in Large GG Black Jacquard:  11" W x 7" H x 4" D x 8" Drop [QTY 12] 




8.  $389 Medium Boston in Large GG Brown Jacquard:  11" W x 7" H x 4" D x 8" Drop [QTY 8]


----------



## juicyjeans

...more

9.  $399 Crossbody Messenger in Light Yellow Guccissima:  X" W x X" H x X" D x X" Drop [QTY 5] 




10.  $399 Large Boston in Large GG Black Jacquard:  13.5" W x 9.5" H x 10" D x 9" Drop [QTY 12]




11.  $429 Medium Half Moon Hobo in Large GG Crystal Canvas:  14.5" W x 7.5" H x 2" D x 9" Drop [QTY 10] 




12.  $469 Large Lavender Guccissima Tote:  13" W x 10" H x 4.5" D x 7.5" Drop [QTY 5] 




13.  $589 Black Suede Boston with Black Guccissima Trim:  11" W x 7" H x 4.5" D x 6" Drop [QTY 20]


----------



## juicyjeans

Good Afternoon!  Here is a look at the latest arrivals.  These halter tops are great for sunny weather, and the black guccissima wristlet is also a really nice buy!  The wristlet is great for carrying those essentials items for a night out or a day on the run.  It's black so it goes with mostly anything. If you have any questions at all or if you'd like to place an order, don't hesitate to give me a call.  UPS ground shipping is available for $10 with a signature required upon delivery.  For security purposes, we only ship to the billing address on the credit card that is used.  As always, all sales are final so there are no returns or exchanges. Also, I will be available until 5pm today, but I will be enjoying the weekend off.  I will return on Tuesday July 19. Happy Shopping! 

I appreciate your loyal business! 

Jessica Childers 
GUCCI 
512-392-9130 

$189 Horsebit Silk Scarf Halter Top in White:  Fits XS to M, or 0 to 6 - Mannequin Measurements are 34" Bust x 25.5" Waist x 34.5" Hip 





$189 Nautical Rope Silk Scarf Halter Top in Black:  Fits XS to M, or 0 to 6 - Mannequin Measurements are 34" Bust x 25.5" Waist x 34.5" Hip 





$189 Nautical Rope Silk Scarf Halter Top in Blue:  Fits XS to M, or 0 to 6 - Mannequin Measurements are 34" Bust x 25.5" Waist x 34.5" Hip 





$189 Nautical Rope Silk Scarf Halter Top in Red:  Fits XS to M, or 0 to 6 - Mannequin Measurements are 34" Bust x 25.5" Waist x 34.5" Hip 





$189 Nautical Rope Silk Scarf Halter Top in White:  Fits XS to M, or 0 to 6 - Mannequin Measurements are 34" Bust x 25.5" Waist x 34.5"Hip 





$199 Wristlet in Black Guccissima:  8.5" W x 5" H x 1.5" D QTY of only 6 available 





$349 Overnighter in Brown Jacquard GG Monogram:  23" W x 13" H x 11" D x up to 23" Shoulder Strap Drop 





$419 Top Handle Carry-on in Brown Jacquard GG Monogram:  23" W x 13" H x 11" D x up to 23" Shoulder Strap Drop


----------



## addicted

*Email from Jess 7/15/11:*

Good Afternoon!  Here is a look at the latest arrivals.  These halter tops are great for sunny weather, and the black guccissima wristlet is also a really nice buy!  The wristlet is great for carrying those essentials items for a night out or a day on the run.  It's black so it goes with mostly anything. If you have any questions at all or if you'd like to place an order, don't hesitate to give me a call.  UPS ground shipping is available for $10 with a signature required upon delivery.  For security purposes, we only ship to the billing address on the credit card that is used.  As always, all sales are final so there are no returns or exchanges. Also, I will be available until 5pm today, but I will be enjoying the weekend off.  I will return on Tuesday July 19. Happy Shopping! 

I appreciate your loyal business! 

Jessica Childers 
GUCCI 
512-392-9130 
*GSanMarcos@us.gucci.com (attn: Jessica Childers in subject line)*



*$189* Horsebit Silk Scarf Halter Top in White:  Fits XS to M, or 0 to 6 - Mannequin Measurements are 34" Bust x 25.5" Waist x 34.5" Hip 






*$189 *Nautical Rope Silk Scarf Halter Top in Black:  Fits XS to M, or 0 to 6 - Mannequin Measurements are 34" Bust x 25.5" Waist x 34.5" Hip 






*$189* Nautical Rope Silk Scarf Halter Top in Blue:  Fits XS to M, or 0 to 6 - Mannequin Measurements are 34" Bust x 25.5" Waist x 34.5" Hip 







*$189* Nautical Rope Silk Scarf Halter Top in Red:  Fits XS to M, or 0 to 6 - Mannequin Measurements are 34" Bust x 25.5" Waist x 34.5" Hip 






*$189 *Nautical Rope Silk Scarf Halter Top in White:  Fits XS to M, or 0 to 6 - Mannequin Measurements are 34" Bust x 25.5" Waist x 34.5"Hip 






*$199* Wristlet in Black Guccissima:  8.5" W x 5" H x 1.5" D QTY of only 6 available 






*$349 *Overnighter in Brown Jacquard GG Monogram:  23" W x 13" H x 11" D x up to 23" Shoulder Strap Drop 






*$419 *Top Handle Carry-on in Brown Jacquard GG Monogram:  23" W x 13" H x 11" D x up to 23" Shoulder Strap Drop


----------



## cralleycat

Gucci is going to be available on Rue La La on Tuesday July 19th


----------



## addicted

7-19-11

Hello!

We are thrilled to announce the awaited arrival of Spring/Summer 2011 in
our Outlets.

Just received.......New handbags, New Sandals, Heels, and Sneakers
New Summer RTW: Silk blouses, Shorts, Dresses and more!

This is the perfect opportunity to step out in this seasons collection at
prices up to 50% off the original retail price.

Here is a look at our traditional Canvas and Guccissima Handbags. These bags will sell fast so give me a call if you need anything.   I will be available Tuesday until 7pm, Wednesday from 10-7 & Thursday from 1-p. UPS ground shipping is $10 with a signature required upon delivery.  For security purposes, we ship only to the billing address on the credit card that is used.  As always all sales are final, so there are no returns or exchanges. 

Jessica Childers 
GUCCI 
512-392-9130 
GSanMarcos@us.gucci.com (attn: Jessica Childers in subject line)

1.) *$529* Medium Ivory Trim GG Canvas D-Gold Hobo: Retail:$755 Dimensions: 12"Lx7"Hx4"D 8"Drop 





2.) *$579* Medium Salmon Trim Diamante Canvas Sukey Tote: Retail:$835 Dimensions: 14.5"Lx10.5"Hx4"D 6.5"Drop 






3.) *$739* Medium Lavender Trim GG Canvas Sukey Zip Top Tote: Retail:$1050 Dimensions: 13"Lx9"Hx4"D 6.5"Drop 






4.) *$609 *Large Ivory Trim GG Canvas D-Gold Hobo: Retail:$810 Dimensions: 15"Lx10"Hx5"D 7"Drop 






5.) *$609* Large Brown Trim GG Canvas D-Gold Hobo: Retail:$810 Dimensions: 15"Lx10"Hx5"D 7"Drop 





6.) *$739 *Medium Salmon Trim Diamante Boston: Retail:$1045 Dimensions: 17"Lx11"Hx7"D 7"Drop 






7.) *$579 *Medium Salmon Trim Diamante Canvas Sukey Zip Top Hobo: Retail:$825 Dimensions: 15"Lx11"Hx4"D 7"Drop 






8.) *$819* Medium Ivory Guccissima D-Gold Hobo: Retail:$1165 Dimensions: 12"Lx7"Hx4"D 8"Drop QTY 1


----------



## addicted

9.) $1019 Medium Brown Trim GG Canvas Pelham: Retail:$1450 Dimensions: 13"Lx11"Hx4"D 8"Drop 






10.) *$969 *Medium Lilac Guccissima Sukey Tote: Retail:$1385 Dimensions: 14.5"Lx10.5"Hx4"D 6.5"Drop


----------



## addicted

Thanks for your patience!  Here is a look at Part II.   

Here is a look at our latest travel & business pieces. Enjoy!  I will be available Tuesday until 7pm, Wednesday from 10-7 & Thursday from 1-p. UPS ground shipping is $10 with a signature required upon delivery.  For security purposes, we ship only to the billing address on the credit card that is used.  As always all sales are final, so there are no returns or exchanges. 

*Jessica Childers *
GUCCI 
512-392-9130 
GSanMarcos@us.gucci.com (attn: Jessica Childers in subject line)

11.)* $409 *Green Imprimee Flat Messenger: Retail:$590: Dimensions 13.5"Lx11"Hx1"D 23"Drop 






12.) *$659 *Green Imprimee Messenger with Clips: Retail:$890: Dimensions 13"Lx11"Hx3.5"D 21"Drop 






13.) *$689 *Green Imprimee Brief Case: Retail:$990: Dimensions 15"Lx13"Hx3"D 4"Drop 






14.) *$509 *Green Imprimee Zip Front Messenger: Retail:$730: Dimensions 10.5"Lx12"Hx3"D 23"Drop 






15.) *$839 *Green Libbeco Tote With Green Leather Trim: Retail:$1200: Dimensions 17"Lx13"Hx6"D 9"Drop 






16.) *$479 *Green Red Green Stripe Tote With Leather Trim: Retail:$690: Dimensions 19"Lx18"Hx6"D 10"Drop 






17.)* $689 *Green Red Green Stripe Duffel With Leather Trim: Retail:$990: Dimensions 20"Lx13"Hx9"D 9"Drop 






18.) *$349* Black GG Jacquard Zip Top Tote: Retail:$495: Dimensions 21"Lx18"Hx5"D 10"Drop


----------



## Birdbag

Angela was kind enough to send me the following message. 
Enjoy!

---------- Forwarded message ----------
From: *angela oday* <angelaodaygucci@gmail.com>
Date: Tue, Jul 19, 2011 at 11:58 AM
Subject: New Handbags Gucci Angela
To: 



Hello, hope everyone is enjoying their summer. I am pleased to share some great pics of our new handbags. I hope everyone has a wonderful day. Ps. to all the men, we will be receiving mens shipments in the next of days. 

-
-Best Wishes! 

Pic 1 Tech Horse Bag $909
Pic 2 Purple Sukey $739
Pic 3 Python $1,329
Pic 4 Sukey Boston $729
Pic 5 Pelham $1,019
Pic 6 Sukey $579
Pic 7 Sukey $739
Pic 8 Lovely Boston $739
Pic 9 Black Canvas Wallet $279
Pic 10 Black Canvas Wallet $259
Pic 11 Madison Hobo $979 

Angela O'Day 
Gucci
410-827-4702 Store

202-253-8667 Direct Line
425 Outlet Center Drive
Queenstown, MD 21658


----------



## Birdbag

More from Angela's email


----------



## Birdbag

more from Angela's email



Birdbag said:


> More from Angela's email


----------



## Birdbag

Part 3 of Angela's email


----------



## jroger1

Saks Madison Medium Hobo in Ivory $700
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...6&P_name=Gucci&N=1553+306418110&bmUID=j58CHY8


----------



## 12skyangel

Flannels has Gucci bags in there sale & got 10% off if you use code EXTRA10 at checkout.
Sale ends Friday 22 JULY.


----------



## addicted

*From Jessica 7.29.11, GSanMarcos@us.gucci.com (attn: Jessica Childers in subject line)*

Good Afternoon, 
These are the latest arrivals for mens.  These are some hot deals that don't come often for men, so I hope you see something you like! The sizes that are available in the shoes are listed in the email for your convenience.  I will be available on Friday from 1 to 9 and Saturday from 10 to 7.  Please feel free to give me a call with any questions.  UPS ground shipping is $10 with a signature required upon delivery.  For security, we only ship to the billing address on the credit card used. As always, all sales are final so there are no returns or exchanges. I hope to hear from you soon! 

I appreciate your loyal business! 

Jessica Childers 
GUCCI 
512-392-9130 

1.) *$109 *Green Imprimee Card Holder: Retail:$160 Has 5 Card slots   







2.) *$149* Green Mini Imprimee Bi-fold Wallet: Retail:$210 Has 4 Card slots and one cash 





3.) *$189* Black Canvas Board Wallet: Retail:$265 Has 6 Card slots and 2 cash 






4.) *$359* Light Brown Guccissima Web Coat Bilfold: Retail:$510 Has 5 Card slots, 5 cash slots, 1 coin, 1 outside pocket 






5.) *$359 *Green Guccissima Web Coat Bilfold: Retail:$510 Has 5 Card slots, 5 cash slots, 1 coin, 1 outside pocket 






6.) *$179 *Green Web Bi-fold Wallet: Retail $250 Has 6 Card Slots and 2 Cash Slots 






7.) *$239* Green Imprimee Bi-fold With Coin: Retail $345 3 Card Slots, Coin pouch, and 2 Cash Slots 






8.) *$239 *Green Imprimee Bi-fold With ID Window: Retail $345 3 Card Slots, 2 Cash Slots, and Window ID


----------



## addicted

*From Jessica 7.29.11, GSanMarcos@us.gucci.com (attn: Jessica Childers in subject line)*

9)  *$259 *Green Imprimee Coda Hi-top Sneaker: Retail $525, Sizes 6, 6.5, 7.5, 8, 8.5, 9, 9.5, 10, 10.5, 11, 11.5, 12, 13, 15 






10.) *$ 209 * Green Imprimee Barcelona Sneaker:  Retail $425, Sizes 5.5, 8, 9, 9.5, 10, 10.5, 11, 11.5, 12, 12.5, 14, 14.5 






11)  *$279* Tu-tone Bamboo Moc:  Retail:  $550, Sizes 10, 10.5 






12.)  *$249* Classic Blue Loafer:  Retail $495, Sizes 7, 7.5, 9, 9.5, 10, 10.5, 11, 11.5, 12 






13.)  *$229* Brown Suede Hi-top w/ GG Canvas Detail, Retail $460, Sizes 10.5, 11, 11.5, 12.5, 13 






14.)  *$599 *Brown Python Slipon with Horsebit Detail, Retail $1190, Sizes 8.5, 9.5, 10, 10.5 






15.)  *$309* Tu-tone Prix Moc, Retail $625, Sizes 6.5, 7, 7.5, 8.5, 9, 9.5, 10 






16.)  *$209 *Military Green Imprimee Interlocking G Belt, Retail $275 Sizes 34, 36, 38, 40, 40, 42, 44


----------



## chibibabie

GUCCI White 'Pelham' Braided Monogram Hobo Bag
http://fashionablyyours.shoprw.com/product.php?productid=511&cat=70&page=2
Condition: Gently used, remains in excellent condition on the interior & exterior (see photos)

$750!

Ive personally have been to the Fashionably Yours store in Toronto  It's cute!


----------



## Trulux21

Great deal if you can live without the stripes,

http://cgi.ebay.com/Gucci-Joy-Mediu..._WH_Handbags&hash=item1e65caa85f#ht_884wt_922


----------



## Trulux21

Great condition but price is up there 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Lightly-Used-Gu..._WH_Handbags&hash=item415c23e3a9#ht_500wt_922


----------



## love2shop_26

Regarding the two links above, the pics aren't that great on either one.  Please make sure it gets authenticated first before anyone bids on it.


----------



## Ginuwinewife

Secaucus outlet has two Crystal Boston bags left..i just ordered one


----------



## nitesiren

In case anyone didn't know, but Gucci.com has free UPS Ground shipping that started from August 1, 2011 to the end of August. I spoke to a CS for Gucci.com and he said they may extend the free shipping longer.


----------



## sneezz

http://www.yoogiscloset.com/p-9700-gucci-pink-guccissima-leather-d-ring-large-hobo-bag.aspx


----------



## Goochie

Woops, posted this in the Sales and Outlet deals by accident. But here you go:

Just bought a purse from this seller, verified as being authentic. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-100-AUTHEN-..._Handbags&hash=item1c1dd361e2#ht_11454wt_1396


Also has large Sukey.

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-GUCCI-Sz-Lg...H_Handbags&hash=item1c1dd365db#ht_9148wt_1396


----------



## juicyjeans

*Here is the latest from Jessica @ San Marcos*

Hello! Here are the latest arrivals that I just received. I hope you enjoy it! All of the scarves are unisex, so they're great for everyone.  UPS ground shipping is $10 with a signature required upon delivery.  For security purposes we only ship to the billing address on the credit card that is used.  As always, all sales are final so there are no returns or exchanges.  I hope to speak with you soon! 

I appreciate your loyal business! 

Jessica Childers 
GUCCI 
512-392-9130 

1.  $99 Diamante Scarf with Gucci Script- Light Blue on Navyimensions 9.5" x 70" 100% Wool





2.  $99 Diamante Scarf with Gucci Script-Beige on Brown: Dimensions 9.5" x 70" 100% Wool





3.  $99 Diamante Scarf with Gucci Script- Brown on Black: Dimensions 9.5" x 70" 100% Wool





4.  $99 Diamante Scarf with Gucci Script- Gray on Black: Dimensions 9.5" x 70" 100% Wool





5.  $99 Diamante Scarf with Gucci Script- Ivory on Beige: Dimensions 9.5" x 70" 100% Wool





6.  $179 Large 55 inch Square Monogram Shawl with Web- Navy: Dimensions 55" x 55" 80% Wool 20% Silk





7.  $179 Large 55 inch Square Monogram Shawl with Web- Brown: Dimensions 55" x 55" 80% Wool 20% Silk





Continued...


----------



## juicyjeans

8.  $179 Large 55 inch Square Monogram Shawl with Web- Dark Grey: Dimensions 55" x 55" 80% Wool 20% Silk





9.  $179 Large 55 inch Square Monogram Shawl with Web- Light Grey : Dimensions 55" x 55" 80% Wool 20% Silk






10.  $489 Crystal GG Joy Tote Large: Dimensions  17" x 12" x 6"QTY 5


----------



## 444faith

Hi All, 

Ann at Gucci San Marcos has both the crystal medium bardot  & crystal boston, if anyone is interested. Please reach out to her at the number below. Please call her at the store if you are.



Ann Au
Gucci
San Marcos
512.392.9130




  2 Attached Images


----------



## shopingisfun

Outlets are having a Labor Day sale. Anyone with pics?


----------



## Diva Divina

Hi!

Here's an email I received from Robert Chao in Vacaville regarding the labor day event. Please contact him via email or phone.

We are excited to announce our Labor Day Weekend Sale!
Please join us in store this weekend September 2nd-5th to see our new collection in stores Spring/Summer 2011.  Below, you will find a listing of just some of the shoes and jewelry that will be on additional discount, this holiday weekend.  Pictures for each of the items have been attached to this e-mail, so please browse and see if there's anything that intrigues you! 

Women's Shoes:              

Areia 234349 A0120 4207     
Sizes Avail: 38, 39, 39.5      
Was: $279 NOW: $139

Areia 234349 A0120 5509    
Sizes Avail: 35.5, 36, 36.5, 39   
Was: $279 NOW: $139

Clemence 234865 AGBOO 1000         
Sizes Avail: 37.5                                                                                                     
Was: $319 NOW: $159

Clemence 234865 AGBOO 1908        
Sizes Avail: 39.5                                                                                                          Was: $319 NOW: $159

Bledon 234867 AGBOO 1908     
Sizes Avail: 38                                                                                                        
Was: $399 NOW: $199

Venus 234869 A3N00 1000        
Sizes Avail: 37, 37.5, 38                                                                                            
Was: $379 NOW: $189

Venus 234869 A3N00 1908         
Sizes Avail: 36.5, 37, 37.5, 38, 38.5, 39 (5), 39.5, 40                          
Was: $379 NOW: $189

Nolita 234886 BBD00 1000         
Sizes Avail: 34.5, 35.5, 37.5, 38, 38.5 , 39.5                                                    
Was: $319 NOW: $159

Nolita 234886 BBD00 1908          
Sizes Avail: 37.5, 38, 38.5, 39                                                                                        
Was: $319 NOW: $159

Debra 234896 B8I00 1000            
Sizes Avail:39                                                                                                          
Was: $479 NOW: $239

Debra 234896 C2000 1000           
Sizes Avail: 37.5, 38, 38.5, 39, 39.5                                                              
Was: $449 NOW: $225

Debra 234896 C2000 1508            
Sizes Avail: 38.5, 39                                                                                            
Was: $449 NOW: $225

Nolita 234910 A3700 8106            
Sizes Avail: 34.5, 35.5, 37, 37.5, 38, 38.5, 39, 39.5                          
Was: $269 NOW: $135

Nolita 234910 BBDOO 1000          
Sizes Avail: 38, 39.5, 40.5                                                                                     
 Was: $249 NOW: $125

Paloma 234914 EL100 7604          
Sizes Avail: 36.5, 37, 37.5, 38                                                                               
Was: $879 NOW: $439

Venus 236897 A3N00 1000            
Sizes Avail: 38                                                                                                             Was: $399 NOW: $199

Venus 237010 A3N00 1000            
Sizes Avail: 36.5, 37, 37.5, 38, 38.5, 39, 39.5, 40,41                             
Was: $319 NOW: $159

Sigrid 241379 C2000 1000              
Sizes Avail: 37, 38                                                                                                   
Was: $519 NOW: $259

Sigrid 241467 AEM50 1000            
Sizes Avail: 36 , 37, 37.5, 38, 38.5, 40                                           
Was: $319 NOW: $159

Sigrid 241467 AEM50 9014            
Sizes Avail: 38, 39, 40                                                                                       
Was: $319 NOW: $159


Silver Jewelry:

Branded G Silver Ring (Thin) WAS $229 NOW $119

Branded Silver Burnt Ring (Wide) WAS $249 NOW $129

Gucci Trademark Silver Ring WAS $209 NOW $146

Mens Ascot G Pendent WAS $459 NOW $230

Mens Ascot Horse Head G Bracelet WAS $649 NOW $325

Tattoo Heart Dog Tag WAS $699 NOW $350


You will also find a great assortment of Women's and Men's clothing, ties, and scarves on sale up to 50% OFF. 

Pre-sale will begin 8/31 on all sale items, so please contact me to set aside your favorite items!
See you this weekend! 
Thank you and talk to you soon!

-- 
Robert Chao
Sales Associate
Gucci
284 Nut Tree Road
Vacaville, CA 95687
M:408.644.2398
T: 707.447.0104
F: 707.447.0121


----------



## dd82

Can you please post the pictures.


----------



## 444faith

Hi Everyone, 

Robert just called and told me he received a couple of crystal pieces including the medium bardot, large bardot and the joy boston. Please contact him at the numbers below. Good Luck!

Louise 
Sales Associate
Gucci
284 Nut Tree Road
Vacaville, CA 95687
T: 707.447.0104
F: 707.447.0121


----------



## Mrsassi

Hi guys. Anthony has just emailed me that St. Augustine outlet in Florida got crystal boston bags.


----------



## frankeyyu

Mrsassi said:


> Hi guys. Anthony has just emailed me that St. Augustine outlet in Florida got crystal boston bags.




Can I have Anthony's email? I want to buy one...


----------



## Mrsassi

Ok. Here is his email: mulai.gucci@gmail.com and phone # is  904.824.6269


----------



## frankeyyu

Mrsassi said:


> Ok. Here is his email: mulai.gucci@gmail.com and phone # is  904.824.6269



Thanks very much!


----------



## LADY_STYLE

x no chat please


----------



## 444faith

Natalie received more crystals which include the joy boston, medium bardot, large bardot, totes,  and etc.... Call if interested-See below


Hello All!


We have are crystal bags back in the store. So if you missed them the first few times around, here is your chance! Please let me know if you have any questions or would like to place an order. 


Thanks and have a nice day, 


Natalie



-- 

Natalie 
Gucci Saint Augustine
470 Prime Outlets Blvd., Suite1150
tel904) 824-6269
fax904) 824-1784
Gucci.com


**We also do phone orders and ship for an additional $10**

**ALL SALES ARE FINAL, NO REFUNDS OR EXCHANGES**






  6 Attached Images


----------



## daxnan

Accidently post, I dont know how to delete my post. Some one help me delete it?


Yizhi


----------



## mmmoussighi

http://www.ebay.com/itm/17070375891...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_2612wt_1156

Preowned gucci size 38.5 cream suede slingback clog 
$250 starting bid.


----------



## Vivian.syj

St Augustine Gucci Outlet Current Merchandise

St. Augustine, FL 32084 (904.824.6269)                                                                               
Hours: 
Mon-Sat:9am-9pm                                                                                       Sun.- 10am-6pm

Just received an email from my SA


----------



## MsJuicyDestiny

St. Augustine Gucci Outlet Columbus Day Pre-Sale started today!  Lots of items at 50% off.  The sale goes through Oct.10!  Contact Anthony or Natalie


----------



## Bag-a-holic23

_xx no chat please_


----------



## aeonat

Cute Gucci abbey pink bag!!  

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Authentic-Gucci-pink-Abbey-hobo-RARE-GREAT-CONDITION-/39873033


----------



## anasanfran

Used brown guccissima Hysteria for BIN price of $600, in good condition (NOT great). Bids start at $499.


http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-B...107?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2314cba293


----------



## Bag-a-holic23

No bags are on sale. Shoes and small accessories are.


----------



## clrcupcake

www.ruelala.com

Not sure if this is the correct place, but Gucci bags and accessories are on sale today!


----------



## amandasummer

Gucci handbags, shoes and watches on sale @ www.ruelala.com GO QUICK they're selling out fast!


----------



## pointe1134

Gucci sale on Ideeli!


----------



## lightdays

444faith said:


> Natalie received more crystals which include the joy boston, medium bardot, large bardot, totes,  and etc.... Call if interested-See below
> 
> 
> Hello All!
> 
> 
> We have are crystal bags back in the store. So if you missed them the first few times around, here is your chance! Please let me know if you have any questions or would like to place an order.
> 
> 
> Thanks and have a nice day,
> 
> 
> Natalie
> 
> 
> 
> --
> 
> Natalie
> Gucci Saint Augustine
> 470 Prime Outlets Blvd., Suite1150
> tel904) 824-6269
> fax904) 824-1784
> Gucci.com
> 
> 
> **We also do phone orders and ship for an additional $10**
> 
> **ALL SALES ARE FINAL, NO REFUNDS OR EXCHANGES**
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6 Attached Images



Email address please? I want to ask about Gucci clothing. Thanks.



Vivian.syj said:


> St Augustine Gucci Outlet Current Merchandise
> 
> St. Augustine, FL 32084 (904.824.6269)
> Hours:
> Mon-Sat:9am-9pm                                                                                       Sun.- 10am-6pm
> 
> Just received an email from my SA



Email address please? I want to ask about Gucci clothing. Thanks.


----------



## yychristine

I'm new to this and may I know how to purchase these bags? Do u ship to Malaysia?thanks


----------



## lightdays

_*xxxxx  no chat!*_


----------



## caitlinlim

BRAND NEW FRENCH FLAP WALLET ! click if you love leather pieces!!!

http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/32078142...LX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1586.l2649#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## Diva Divina

Private Sale Link
http://private.gucci.com/us/home


----------



## babykisses

From Natalie: 

Hello all!
We are going to be sending pictures a different way now, through PIcasa. Most of the prices should be on the image and it will make it easier for you all to view our merchandise.

Let me know if you have any questions.

Natalie

https://picasaweb.google.com/117972...authkey=Gv1sRgCKiLjsjU0eDDtgE&feat=directlink

https://picasaweb.google.com/114509...&authkey=Gv1sRgCIzMqtq6x9-0aw&feat=directlink

-- 

Natalie Correa 
Gucci Saint Augustine
470 Prime Outlets Blvd., Suite1150
tel904) 824-6269
fax904) 824-1784
Gucci.com


**We also do phone orders and ship for an additional $10**

**ALL SALES ARE FINAL, NO REFUNDS OR EXCHANGES**


----------



## lightdays

Anthony Mulai mulai.gucci@gmail.com to bcc: me 
show details Oct 29 (1 day ago) 

Hello everyone, here is an update with our most current merchandise. Please feel free to contact me for any further assistance.

*Handbags*
https://picasaweb.google.com/113528149451934850717/HandbagsAll?authkey=Gv1sRgCNyJ7czuuJWTBw#

*Women Belts*
https://picasaweb.google.com/113528149451934850717/WomenBelts?authkey=Gv1sRgCIK3vtLDuarZKA#

*Women Heels open Toe
*https://picasaweb.google.com/113528149451934850717/WomenHeelsOpenToe?authkey=Gv1sRgCJGHkcm_2c6CfA#

*Flats*
https://picasaweb.google.com/113528149451934850717/WomenFlats?authkey=Gv1sRgCJqT9LGEx9nqGQ#

*Wallets*
https://picasaweb.google.com/113528149451934850717/WomenSWallets?authkey=Gv1sRgCIi9uuHWlfCbPQ#

-- 
Your Sales Professional                                                                                                         
Anthony Mulai                                                                                                                        
Gucci America                                                                                                                        
St. Augustine, FL 32084 (904.824.6269)                                                                                
Hours: Mon-Sat. 9am-9pm                                                                                                      
           Sun.- 10am-6pm                                                                                                           
**  If pictures are sent, please reply to this very email. $10 Standard  shipping ground via UPS (3-5 business days).**


----------



## 444faith

The last of the crystal items- Call Ann at Gucci San Marcos location if interested @ 512.392.9130!

From: Anh Au [mailto:anh.gucci.sanmarcos@gmail.com] 
Sent: Wednesday, November 02, 2011 2:19 PM
To: Anh Au
Subject: Last of the Crystal Shipments! 11-2-11

Hello!

I hope everyone had a fun and safe Halloween. We received word that what&#8217;s left of the Crystal is the last in the company so if you have been waiting, then now is the perfect time! The Holidays are right around the corner and Crystal bags make great gifts! We have also included a few brand new scarf styles in the update. If you are interested please call me at the store. As always, all sales are final. There are no returns or exchanges. We ship UPS Ground for $10 to the billing address of your credit card with signature required (NO EXCEPTIONS). I will be here today until 9pm, tomorrow 10-7pm and off on Friday. Hope to hear from you soon!



1.) $409 GG Crystal Joy Boston:  Dimensions 13"L x 9"H x 7"D QTY 35
2.) $489 GG Crystal Joy Large Tote:  Dimensions 16.5"L x 12"H x 5.5"D QTY 50
3.) $569 GG Crystal Joy Large Bardot with Brown Leather Dimensions 18"L x9.5"Hx 5"D QTY 37
4.) $429 GG Crystal Joy Medium Tote   Dimensions 13.5w X 10.5h X 6.5&#8221;D QTY 50
5.) $369 GG Crystal Joy Vertical Tote: Dimensions 10"L x 12.5"H x 4.5"D QTY 20
6.) $499 GG Crystal Joy Bardot: Dimensions 15"W x 8"H x 5"D with 8" drop QTY 34 
7.) $99 GG Checkered Scarf Brown and Light Brown or Blue and Light Blue: Dimensions 70"L x 15"H QTY 20 of Each Color
8.) $139 Charcoal GG Diamond 30% Silk and 70% Wool: Dimensions 78"L x 29"H QTY 10
9.) $119 Navy and Black Diamond 100% Wool: Dimensions 72 "L x 17"H QTY 5
10.) $119 Black Diamond 100% Wool: Dimensions 72"L x 17"H QTY 5
11.) $119 Navy Diamond 100% Wool: Dimensions 72"L x 17"H QTY 5
12.) $119 Grey and Black Diamond 100% Wool: Dimensions 72"L x 17"H QTY 5
13.) $119 Brown and Black Diamond 100% Wool: Dimensions 72"L x 17"H QTY 3
14.) $139 Light Brown GG Diamond 30% Silk and 70% Wool: Dimensions 78"L x 29"H QTY 10
15.) $119 Light Blue and Navy Diamond 100% Wool: Dimensions 72"L x 17"H QTY 5
16.) $139 Light Grey GG Diamond 30% Silk and 70% Wool: Dimensions 78"L x 29"H QTY 10
17.) $119 Grey and Black Striped GG 100% Wool: Dimensions 72"L x 17"H QTY 5
18.) $139 Chocolate GG Diamond 30% Silk and 70% Wool: Dimensions 78"L x 29"H QTY 10
19.) $509 Brown or Black Denim Royal Hobo: Dimensions 15"L x 10"Hx 3&#8221;D QTY 10 of each color


Thank you,

Ann Au
Gucci
San Marcos
512.392.9130


----------



## guccilessgal

Gucci watches are back at my local Costco! Check yours to see if they have any.

Nordstrom's sale is on, and there are some Gucci gloves and scarves on sale, about 1/3 off retail. RTW and bags will go on sale later, per my SA.


----------



## BellaShoes

Steal!

Gucci Logo Nero Flip Flops Size 38 $100 OBO lovely tPF'er!

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Aut...-Flop-Thong-Sandals-size-38-US-8-TPF/43160444


----------



## anasanfran

This red Sabrina is at $103.50 and has one more day to go, no reserve, if any one is interested. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-L...449?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c60948251


----------



## addicted

Been such a long time I posted for Jessica - I received this 11/15/11

Good Day,Here is a look at the latest arrivals as well as some great holiday gift ideas!  As we all know, both GUCCI Rush & GUCCI Envy are 2 of GUCCIs most popular womens fragrances.  They are also quite scarce, so this is a good time to get your bottle.  Here are also a couple great Mens shoe styles that are great buys for any time of year.  I have to say that the boots are probably the best buy of the year at $299.  If you have any questions or if youd like to place an order, please give me a call or shoot me an email.  UPS ground shipping is $10 with a signature required upon delivery. For security purposes, we only ship to the billing address of the credit card used.  As always, all sales are final so there are no returns or exchanges.I appreciate your loyal business!

Jessica Childers
GUCCI
512-392-9130 

1.  GUCCI Rush Eau de Toilette: $52- 1 fl. oz, $70- 1.7 fl. oz QTY 10 of each







2.  GUCCI Envy Eau De Toilette: $52- 1 fl. oz, $70- 1.7 fl. oz, $90-3.4 fl. oz QTY 8 of each






3.  $199 Vernice Black Gucci Script Thong Sandal: Sizes: 5.5, 6, 6.5, 7, 7.5, 8, 8.5, 9, 9.5, 10






4.  $199 Vernice Red Gucci Script Thong Sandal: Sizes: 6, 6.5, 7, 7.5, 8, 8.5, 9, 10, 10.5






5.  $239 Web Ballet Flat in Black Patent Leather: Sizes: 5.5, 8.5, 9, 10






6.  $279 Red Patent Wedge With GG Back Detail: Sizes: 5, 6.5, 7, 7.5, 8, 9, 9.5






7.  $279 Black Patent Wedge With GG Back Detail: Sizes: 5, 5.5, 6.5, 7, 8, 8.5, 9, 9.5, 10, 10.5, 11






8.  $219 Dark Green Guccissima Charmy Wallet: QTY 7


----------



## addicted

9.  $239 Charmy Continental Wallet in Red GG Canvas With Red Leather Trim: QTY 11




10.  $439 Stamp Hobo In Black Patent Leather: QTY 15





11.  $539 Black Patent Leather Hobo: QTY 8





12.  $519 Medium Half Moon Hobo In Red GG Canvas: QTY 7






13.  $769 Black Leather Full Moon Tote With Guccissima Trim: QTY 6






14.  $109 Black GG Scarf (70% wool and 30% Silk): QTY 9





15.  $299 Mens Leather Boot with Interlocking G Hardware,  Sizes Available: 6, 7.5, 8, 8.5, 9, 10, 14





16.  $309 Mens Leather Loafer in Dark Brown, Sizes Available:


----------



## impetuous001

I received the Thanksgiving sale at the outlets, but can't send too large...


----------



## jroger1

NM Clearance on Rusty Red Sukey Medium Tote $357
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...ET1.jhtml%3Ftv%3Dlc%26N%3D4294967029%26st%3Ds


----------



## addicted

jroger1 said:


> NM Clearance on Rusty Red Sukey Medium Tote $357
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...ET1.jhtml%3Ftv%3Dlc%26N%3D4294967029%26st%3Ds



Sold out. My order got cancelled. Boo!


----------



## jroger1

addicted said:


> Sold out. My order got cancelled. Boo!


 
I hate when that happens!  NM such a tease


----------



## truecoloryu

i am waiting for the thanksgiving presale. did anyone receive any email? tks!


----------



## lmorte

truecoloryu said:


> i am waiting for the thanksgiving presale. did anyone receive any email? tks!


 was at the gucci store san fran calif and the sa said the pre sale was nov 25
i also believe nordstrom is having a presale now for nov 25 call your local store to get the scoop


----------



## lolakitten

18k gold Gucci necklace:
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/18K-Solid-Gold-Gucci-Lariat-Necklace/43158346


----------



## naturemadeC

Gucci winter pre sale for women's and men.  

http://private.gucci.com/us/category/f/handbags


----------



## BunnyliciouS

_xxxx removed, see request at end of e-mail 
_


> xxx
> 
> 
> Gucci  St. Augustine values working with our clients directly and on a personal level.  Please feel free to forward our emails to your family and friends. We kindly request that our emails not be posted on blogs or forums.


----------



## shopaholicious

icon bit medium tote with horsebit detail, in off white Guccissima leather
(it is soft and slouchy and would not stand up on its own)

Lots of large and extra large totes in black leather and diamente fabric
(not sure if these are from current F/W or previous seasons)

Vintage web messenger bag in GG fabric


----------



## bluemoon123

please contact Trey at 704-840-2254 directly.


----------



## BunnyliciouS

Neiman Marcus and Bergdorf Gooman sites have lots of GUCCI on sale


----------



## mommyoftwins

Lovely Ladies

Check this sale
http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/comm...Sale+Silo+Endeca+Landing&st=s&_requestid=4905


----------



## Belladiva79

My sa has the sukey leather in a goldish color for $834 on sale from $1245. Pm me if interested and I will send you her info.


----------



## anasanfran

There is a NWT Sukey Tobacco Trim Large on eBay that ends in about 2 hours and is only up to 515 now. Link below...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/220901921362?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2649


----------



## shopaholicious

VINTAGE WEB medium hobo in black leather with green/red web

HERITAGE medium tote in black with brown/black web


----------



## jroger1

NM has Large Mayfair Top Handle bag in both Chocolate & Cherry Red Guccissima $971, regular price $1450 I think, but it does not show up on the sale page.  I ordered the Chocolate color, I was expecting it might sell out by now.  Wonder if it is the product placement with the regular priced Gucci bags, or just not a sought-after bag?  
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...%26Ntt%3Dlarge%2Bmayfair%26_requestid%3D64373


----------



## addicted

From Jessica Childers - Gucci San Marcos (*gsanmarcos@us.gucci.com - Attn Jessica Childers *in subject line)

Good Day,

I hope your holiday season is off to a fantastic start!  We are well into the month of December, so it is time to start tackling that holiday list!  If you need any GG Crystal styles, this will be your last opportunity this year to get them.  Also, please note that the GG Crystal Joy Boston Bags are not expected to ever be replenished after this shipment.  You may preorder the following styles now. We will charge your card when your preorder is placed & we will begin shipping all preorders on Friday, December 9th.  UPS Ground shipping is $10 with a signature required upon delivery.  Expedited shipping options & gift wrapping are available at your request.  For security purposes, we only ship to the billing address on the credit card that is used.  As always, all sales are final, so there are no returns or exchanges.

I appreciate your loyal business!!

Jessica Childers
GUCCI
512-392-9130

1.  $309 Large Navy Flat GG Crystal Messenger Bag  19W X 13.5H QTY 20 available







2.  $409 Joy Medium GG Crystal Boston Dimensions 13W X 9H X 7D  QTY 50 available










3.  $429 Joy Medium GG Crystal Tote Dimensions 13.5W X 10.5H X 6.5D QTY 45 available






4.  $489 Joy Large GG Crystal Tote Dimensions 16.5W X 12H X 5.5D  QTY 100 available


----------



## authenticplease

These bags are available at Jeffrey ATL....current sale is 40% off retail. Contact William at slam12@bellsouth.net






He also has this brown style in a red reptile and a brown reptile.  There is a solid black leather available too!






Baby mini bamboo handle crossbody in metallic


----------



## BgaHolic

http://www.yoogiscloset.com/p-19082-gucci-camel-leather-marrakech-medium-hobo-bag.aspx


----------



## addicted

From Jessica Childers - Gucci San Marcos (gsanmarcos@us.gucci.com - *Attn Jessica Childers *in subject line) (sent 12/15/11)

Happy Holidays!!This is Part I of our selection of handbags that are on Sale for this Christmas Holiday!  All of these styles are marked down *30%* off outlet prices for a limited time only.  The final sale prices are reflected in this email &  are only valid until *December 26, 2011*. If you have any questions at all, please contact me at the store.  This season is the busiest time of year, so please be patient and know that I will make every effort to take care of you. UPS Ground shipping is $10 with a signature required upon delivery.  Expedited shipping options are available if necessary.  For security purposes, we only ship to the billing address of the credit card being used.  As always, all sales are final, so there are no returns or exchanges.  Refresh your inboxes often as Part II is coming soon!  

Talk to you soon! 

*Jessica Childers
GUCCI  512-392-9130 *


1.) $619  Medium Colbert Hobo in Cream Canvas with Chocolate Guccissima Trim & Wooden Handle, Dimensions 12W X 7.5H X 5D,  *Sale Price $433.30*







2.) $619 Medium Colbert Hobo in Blue Canvas with Ivory Guccissima Trim & Wooden Handle, Dimensions 12W X 7.5H X 5D,  *Sale Price $433.30*







3.) $619 Medium Colbert Hobo in Cream Canvas with Lavender Guccissima Trim & Wooden Handle, Dimensions 12W X 7.5H X 5D, *Sale Price $433.30*







4.) $489 Large Colbert Hobo in Light Blue with White Guccissima Trim, Dimensions 14W X 8H X 6D, *Sale Price $342.30*






5.) $449 Medium Colbert Hobo in Light Blue with White Guccissima Trim, Dimensions 12W X 7.5H X 5D, *Sale Price $314.30*








6.)$449 Medium Colbert Hobo in Black Canvas with Black Guccissima Trim, Dimensions 12W X 7.5H X 5D, *Sale Price $314.30*






7.)$449 Medium Colbert Hobo in Black Patent Leather, Dimensions 12W X 7.5H X 5d, *Sale Price $314.30*







8.)$449 Medium Colbert Hobo in Black GG Denim, Dimensions 12W X 7.5H X 5d, Sa*le Price $314.30*


----------



## addicted

9.)$449 Medium Colbert Hobo in Brown GG Denim, Dimensions 12W X 7.5H X 5d, *Sale Price $314.30*






10.) $489 Large Colbert Hobo in Ivory Canvas with Cognac Guccissima Trim,  Dimensions 14W X 8H X 6D, *Sale Price $342.30*







11.)  $449 Medium Colbert Hobo in Canvas with Cognac Guccissima Trim,  Dimensions 12W X 7.5H X 5D, *Sale Price$342.30*










12.)  $449 Medium Colbert Hobo in Canvas with Dark Brown Guccissima Trim, Dimensions 12W X 7.5H X 5D, *Sale Price $342.30*







13.) $419 White GG Plus Tote with Beige Trim, Dimensions 14.5w X 9.5H X 5D, *Sale Price $293.30*






14.)  $499 Mint Green Guccissima Top Handle, Dimensions 12.5W X 7H X 4.5D, *Sale Price $349.30*






15.) $469 Silver GG Canvas Top Handle, Dimensions 12.5W X 7H X 4.5D, *Sale Price $328.30*





16.) $399 Magenta Canvas Top Handle with Cream Trim, Dimensions 12.5W X 7H X 4.5D *Sale Price $279.30*







17.) $419 Gray Canvas Hobo with Black Leather Trim, Dimensions 14.5w X 9.5H X 5D, *Sale Price $293.30*


----------



## addicted

18.) $419 Magenta Canvas Tote with Cream Trim, Dimensions 14.5w X 9.5H X 5D, *Sale Price $293.30*






19.) $459 Brown GG Jacquard Hobo with Ring Detail, Dimensions 11W X 8H X 4.5D, *Sale Price $321.30 *


----------



## addicted

From Jessica Childers - Gucci San Marcos (gsanmarcos@us.gucci.com - *Attn Jessica Childers *in subject line) (sent 12/15/11)


Happy Holidays!! 

This is Part II of our selection of handbags that are on Sale for this Christmas Holiday!  All of these styles are marked down *30%* off outlet prices for a limited time only.  The final sale prices are reflected in this email &  are only valid until *December 26, 2011*. If you have any questions at all, please contact me at the store.  This season is the busiest time of year, so please be patient and know that I will make every effort to take care of you. UPS Ground shipping is $10 with a signature required upon delivery.  Expedited shipping options are available if necessary.  For security purposes, we only ship to the billing address of the credit card being used.  As always, all sales are final, so there are no returns or exchanges.  

Talk to you soon! 
*Jessica Childers
GUCCI
512-392-9130 *


1.)  $439 Black GG Denim Long Flat Hobo with Long Strap & Metal Plate, Dimensions 13W X 11.5H X 1.5D *Sale Price $307.30*








2.)  $439 Brown GG Denim Long Flat Hobo with Long Strap & Metal Plate, Dimensions 13W X 11.5H X 1.5D *Sale Price $307.30*







3.)  $439 Black GG Jacquard Long Flat Hobo with Long Strap & Metal Plate, Dimensions 13W X 11.5H X 1.5D *Sale Price $307.30*







4.)  $439 Brown GG Jacquard Long Flat Hobo with Long Strap & Metal Plate, Dimensions 13W X 11.5H X 1.5D *Sale Price $307.30*







5.)  $439 Black Micro GG Jacquard Long Flat Hobo with Long Strap, Dimensions 13W X 11.5H X 1.5D *Sale Price $307.30*






6.)  $439 Black Jacquard Long Flat Hobo with Long Strap, Dimensions 13W X 11.5H X 1.5D *Sale Price $307.30*








7.)  $439 Black Patent Leather Long Flat Hobo with Long Strap, Dimensions 13W X 11.5H X 1.5D *Sale Price $307.30*


----------



## addicted

8.)  $439 Black Dialux Long Flat Hobo with Long Strap, Dimensions 13W X 11.5H X 1.5D *Sale Price$307.30*







9.)  $579  Brown Pony hair Long Flat Hobo with Long Strap, Dimensions 13W X 11.5H X 1.5D *Sale Price $405.30 *








*Prices effective December 17th.*


----------



## Luhvaleee

DSW $100 Gucci throws are back : http://www.dsw.com/shoe/gucci+luxur...odId=dsw12prod2890002&category=dsw12cat980002


----------



## airina666

Valentine's Day Limited Edition Boston. Australia only. 99c!

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/120833180672?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1586.l2649


----------



## studsnspikez

GUCCI shoes are on sale @ MyHabit.com. Put those amazon gift cards to us here ladies! 
I got a pair of the Daryl platforms for after 60.65 after a 15% kindle offers coupon and gift card.


----------



## diera23

I just returned this bag to NM today. PM me if you're seriously interested. I believe it comes down from $15xx to $10xx


----------



## Belladiva79

My sa has a pair of black platform knee high boots on sale for 717.99 from 1800. Pm me if interested.


----------



## BunnyliciouS

$739



> contact:
> Shaun shaw
> gucci st. Augustine #26
> tel# 904-824-6269
> 
> **we also do phone orders and ship for an additional $10**
> **all sales are final, no refunds or exchanges**


----------



## Mrs.MaeBe

DSW has Gucci heels and flip flops for only $79! with free shipping! Use promo code *INDULGE* 

http://www.dsw.com/dsw_shoes/search/search.jsp?searchTerm=GUCCI


----------



## couturechai

Large Black New Jackie  $1796.25

http://www.fashionphile.com/GUCCI-Leather-New-Jackie-Hobo-Black-16559


----------



## addicted

*From Jessica - She sent this on 1/10/12*
Hello!!

I hope your New Year is off to a fantastic start! These are the new arrivals for the day!  I hope you see something you like! Please give me a call or drop me an email if you have any questions at all or if you&#8217;d like to place an order.  UPS Ground shipping is $10 with a signature required upon delivery.  For security purposes, we only ship to the billing address on the card that is used.  As always, all sales are final, so there are no returns or exchanges.  I look forward to speaking with you soon!



Jessica Childers

GUCCI

*512-392-9130*
*GsanMarcos@us.gucci.com (attn Jessica Childers in subject line)* 

1.  *$519* Half Moon Hobo in Brown Canvas with Black GG, Dimensions 14W X 7H X 4D







2. * $259* Rule Tri-fold Wallet in Brown Canvas with Black GG






3.  *$519 *Half Moon Hobo in Red GG Canvas, Dimensions 14W X 7H X 4D






4.  *$259* Red GG Canvas Charmy Continental Wallet






5.  *$669* Half Moon Hobo in Red Guccissima Leather, Dimensions 14W X 7H X 4D






6. *$149* Small Red Guccissima Cosmetic Bag, Dimensions 7W X 3.5H X 2.5D






7. *$149 *Small Nude Guccissima Cosmetic  Bag,  Dimensions 7W X 3.5H X 2.5D






8.* $149* Small Dark Red Guccissima Cosmetic Bag, Dimensions 7W X 3.5H X 2.5D


----------



## addicted

9. *$149 *Small Lavender Guccissima Cosmetic Bag, Dimensions 7W X 3.5H X 2.5D






10. *$149* Medium Fuchsia Guccissima Cosmetic Bag, Dimensions 7W X 5H X 3D








11. *$149* Medium Dark Red Guccissima Cosmetic Bag,  Dimensions 7W X 5H X 3D






12.* $149* Medium Nude Guccissima Cosmetic Bag, Dimensions 7W X 5H X 3D






13.  *$89 *Black GG Jacquard Cosmetic Bag, Dimensions 9W X 5H X 2D






14.  *$89 *Brown GG Jacquard Cosmetic Bag, Dimensions 9W X 5H X 2D








*Jessica Childers

GUCCI

512-392-9130
GsanMarcos@us.gucci.com (attn Jessica Childers in subject line) *


----------



## addicted

From Jessica over the weekend. You can email her as well: gsanmarcos@us.gucci.com (attn Jessica Childers in the subject line)

Hello!
Here is a look at these great travel messenger bags.  These bags will easily accommodate most laptops & are great for school, travel & business.   Please give me a call if you have any questions or if you see something you like! For your security we only ship to the billing address of the credit card that is used.  UPS Ground shipping is $10 with a signature required upon delivery.  As always, all sales are final so there are no returns or exchanges.  I hope to hear from you soon!

I appreciate your loyal business!

Jessica Childers

GUCCI

512-392-9130



1. $309 Large Flat Messenger in Beige Ebony GG Crystal Dimensions 18W x 13.5H x 1D


2. $309 Large Flat Messenger in Blue GG Crystal Dimensions 18W x 13.5H x 1D

3. $309 Large Flat Messenger in Blue Large GG Crystal Dimensions 18W x 13.5H x 1D

4. $309 Large Flat Messenger in Beige Ebony Large GG Crystal Dimensions 18W x 13.5H x 1D

5. $689 Green Red Green Stripe Duffel With Leather Trim Dimensions 20"Lx13"Hx9"D 9"Drop

6. $599 Large Top Handle Carry-On Duffel in Crystal Navy Monogram Dimensions 20" W x 13" H x 10" D

7. $599 Natural Canvas Large Carry On Dimensions 20" W x 13" H x 10" D

8. $299 Large Flat Messenger in GG black jacquard Dimensions 18W x 13.5H x 1D

9.  $489 Large GG Crystal Tote Dimensions 16W X 12H X 6D

Jessica Childers
GUCCI
512-392-9130


----------



## addicted

Jessica was busy this weekend. Here's another. 

Gsanmarcos@us.gucci.com (attn: Jessica Childers in subject line)

Good Day!

Here is a look at the new Travel & Business pieces we received today!  They&rsquo;re perfect for files, a small laptop & a few personal items.  Please give me a call if you have any questions or if you see something you like! For your security we only ship to the billing address of the credit card that is used.  UPS Ground shipping is $10 with a signature required upon delivery.  As always, all sales are final so there are no returns or exchanges.  I hope to hear from you soon!

I appreciate your loyal business!

Jessica Childers

GUCCI

512-392-9130

Dimensions of these totes are 14"L x 16"H x .5"W with 5" drop

1.$439 Black and White GG Canvas Flat Top Handle Tote QTY 20

2.$439 Green GG Canvas Flat Top Handle Tote QTY 6

3.$529 Brown Guccissima Flat Top Handle Tote QTY 3

4.$529 Fuchsia Guccissima Flat Top Handle Tote QTY 2

5.$529 Gold Guccissima Flat Top Handle Tote QTY 4

6.$529 Green Guccissima Flat Top Handle Tote QTY 1

7.$529 Nude Guccissima Flat Top Handle Tote QTY 1

8.$529 Olive Green Guccissima Flat Top Handle Tote QTY 2

9.$529 Purple Guccissima Flat Top Handle Tote QTY 1

10.$529 Red Guccissima Flat Top Handle Tote QTY 3

11.$529 Tan Guccissima Flat Top Handle Tote QTY 2

12.$529 Black Guccissima Flat tote QTY 25

13.$439 Flat Canvas Tote With Brown Leather Trim QTY 4

Jessica Childers
GUCCI
512-392-9130


----------



## addicted

Last one from this weekend 1/21/12:

Gsanmarcos@us.gucci.com (attn: Jessica Childers in subject line)

Hello!

These are the latest handbags that we received.  It&rsquo;s been a long time coming, but I&rsquo;m glad to say that there are some good ones here. Please give me a call if you have any questions or if you see something you like! For your security we only ship to the billing address of the credit card that is used.  UPS Ground shipping is $10 with a signature required upon delivery.  As always, all sales are final so there are no returns or exchanges.  I hope to hear from you soon!

I appreciate your loyal business!

Jessica Childers

GUCCI

512-392-9130


1. $449 Medium Black Horsebit Embossed Leather Hobo Dimensions: 15"W x 9.5"H x 5"D with 7.5" Drop QTY 10

2. $449 Medium Brown Horsebit Embossed Leather Hobo Dimensions: 15"W x 9.5"H x 5"D with 7.5" Drop QTY 10

3. $399 Coated Canvas Neo-Color Large Tote Dimensions: 17"W x 12"H x 6"D with 7" Drop QTY 12

4. $419 Black GG Plus Hobo with Interlocking Charm Dimensions: 12"W x 9.5"H x 3.5"D with 12" Drop QTY 3

5. $419 Black GG Plus Hobo with Patent Leather Trim with Interlocking Charm Dimensions: 12"W x 9.5"H x 3.5"D with 12" Drop QTY 4

6. $419 Black GG Plus Hobo with Pebbled Leather Trim with Interlocking Silver Charm Dimensions: 12"W x 9.5"H x 3.5"D with 12" Drop QTY 2

7. $419 Brown Coated Canvas Hobo with Interlocking Charm Dimensions: 12"W x 9.5"H x 3.5"D with 12" Drop QTY 1

8. $449 Large Fuschia Holiday Hobo Dimensions: 14"W x 9.5"H x 5.5"D with 9" Drop QTY 20

9. $449 Large Pink Holiday Hobo Dimensions: 14"W x 9.5"H x 5.5"D with 9" Drop QTY 5

Jessica Childers
GUCCI
512-392-9130


----------



## BgaHolic

This isn't on sale but I love it! Wish I could go for it! 
http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...0336&parentId=cat207302&ecid=BGALR9RQByRmBmGU


----------



## addicted

From Jessica today 2/1/2012. You can email her at Gsanmarcos@us.gucci.com (attn Jessica Childers in the subject line). 

Good Day!

Here is a look at the latest arrivals of the day, so I hope you see something you like!  Please give me a call or shoot me an email if you have any questions or if you&rsquo;d like to place an order.  For security purposes we only ship to the billing address on the credit card that is used.  UPS Ground shipping is $10 with a signature required upon delivery.  Expedited shipping options are available if necessary.  As always, all sales are final so there are no returns or exchanges.  I look forward to speaking with you soon!

I appreciate your loyal business!

Jessica Childers
GUCCI
512-392-9130

1.) $399 Brown GG Jacquard Holiday Hobo: Dimensions 9.5Lx7.5Hx4D 8 inch drop

2.) $669 Brown and Black GG Canvas Full Moon Tote with Brown Trim: Dimensions 15.5Lx14Hx5D

3.) $659 Medium Peanut Butter Guccissima Boston: Dimensions 11&rdquo;L x 7&rdquo;H x 4&rdquo;D

4.) $599 Small Ivory Canvas with Brown Guccissima Trim Tote: Dimensions 11.5&rdquo;L x 8&rdquo;H x 3&rdquo;D

5.) $699 Small Black Leather Horsebit Tote: Dimensions 11.5&rdquo;L x 8&rdquo;H x 3&rdquo;D

6.) $399 Small Lavender Canvas with Cognac Trim Tote: Dimensions 9&rdquo;L x 6.5&rdquo;H x 4&rdquo;D

7.) $539 Medium Cognac Guccissima Hobo with Crest Detail: Dimensions 11&rdquo;L x 8&rdquo;H x 3&rdquo;D

8.) $699 Small Brown Leather Horsebit Tote: Dimensions 11.5&rdquo;L x 8&rdquo;H x 3&rdquo;D

9.) $579 Medium Black Leather Horsebit Flat Hobo: Dimensions 12&rdquo;L x11.5&rdquo;H x2&rdquo;D

10.) $489 Medium Brown GG Denim Boston: Dimensions 11&rdquo;L x 7&rdquo;H x 4&rdquo;D

11.) $669 Red and Black GG Canvas Full Moon Tote with Black Trim: Dimensions 15.5Lx14Hx5D

12.) $579 Medium Magenta Leather Horsebit Flat Hobo: Dimensions 12&rdquo;L x11.5&rdquo;H x2&rdquo;D

13.) $699 Small Peanut Butter Leather Horsebit Tote: Dimensions 11.5&rdquo;L x 8&rdquo;H x 3&rdquo;D


----------



## martiniandlace

love2shop_26 said:


> You're not allowed to post your own listing.  You can get banned


Oops! Thanks..didnt know that. :shame:


----------



## addicted

From Jessica today 2/8. This is part 1 of 2. 

Hello!
Mens shoes are finally here!  I know it&rsquo;s been a long time.  Sizes are limited, so order your favorite style today!  Please be aware that our mens shoes run about a full size large.  Please give me a call if you have any questions or if you&rsquo;d like to place an order.  UPS Ground shipping is $10 with a signature required upon delivery.  For security purposes we must ship to the billing address on the credit card that is used.  As always, all sales are final so there are no returns or exchanges.  I hope to speak with you soon!
I appreciate your loyal business!!
Jessica Childers
GUCCI
512-392-9130
**Prices are subject to change**

1.      $149 Black Impremee Padova Sandal: Sizes Available 5,6,7,8,13
2.      $249 Black Leather Couvert Moc: Sizes Available 8,8.5,9,9.5,10,10.5,11
3.      $249 Brown Leather Couvert Moc: Sizes Available 8.5,9,9.5,10,10.5,11
4.      $199 Navy and White Tennis 84 Laceup Sneaker: Sizes Available 11.5,12,12.5,13,13.5,14,14.5,15
5.       $189 Cognac Kick Sandal: Sizes Available 7.5,8,8.5,9,9.5,10
6.       $219 White M Kick Laceup Sneaker: Sizes Available: 5,5.5,11.5,13.5
7.       $239 Cognac with GRG Web Anderson Moc: Sizes Available: 5,6.5,8,8.5,9.5,10,10.5
8.       $239 Navy and Red Laceup 83 Sneaker: Sizes Available: 7,13.5
9.       $269 Black Leather Pulp Moc: Sizes Available: 7,8,9.5
10.   $599 M Braid Blue Ostrich Moc: Sizes Available: 6.5,7.5,8,8.5,10,10.5
11.   $249 GG Plus Board Velcro Hightop Sneaker: Sizes Available 12.5
12.   $299 Brown McKennit Boot with Side Zip: Sizes Available 8,9.5,10.5


Jessica Childers
GUCCI
512-392-9130


----------



## addicted

Part 2 from Jessica: gsanmarcos@us.gucci.com (attn Jessica Childers in subject line). 

Hello!
Here is a look at Part II of the mens shoes that I have!  I know it&rsquo;s been a long time.  Sizes are limited, so order your favorite style today!  Please be aware that our mens shoes run about a full size large.  Please give me a call if you have any questions or if you&rsquo;d like to place an order.  UPS Ground shipping is $10 with a signature required upon delivery.  For security purposes we must ship to the billing address on the credit card that is used.  As always, all sales are final so there are no returns or exchanges.  I hope to speak with you soon!
I appreciate your loyal business!!
Jessica Childers
GUCCI
512-392-9130
**Prices are subject to change**


1.) $399 Brown Denison Bootie with Horsebit: Sizes Available 9,10
2.) $399 Black Denison Bootie with Horsebit: Sizes Available 7.5, 8, 9,9.5,10,10.5,11
3.) $299 Cognac Russian Bootie with Trademark Stamp: Sizes Available 8,8.5,9.5,10
4.) $219 Black Monaco Laceup Diver-Boat Shoe: Sizes Available 12.5,13.5,14,14.5
5.) $239 Green Newport Lowtop Sneaker with Web: Sizes Available 7.5,8
6.) $429 Brown Post Side Zip Boot: Sizes Available 6.5,7.5,8,8.5,9.5,10.5
7.) $429 Black Post Side Zip Boot: Sizes Available 8,9,9.5,10
8.) $379 Black Scales Boot with Side Zip: Sizes Available 8.5,10.5,11
9.) $249 Brown Classic Horsebit Moc with Blue Web: Sizes Available 5,5.5,6.511.5,12,12.5,13, 13.5,14,14.5
10.) $349 Trento Boot With Velcro, Nylon and Web Detail: Sizes Available 9,13.5
11.) $749 Brown Angra Plain Moc in Crco: Sizes Available 9, 10.5
12.) $199 Yellow Alvon Micro GG Driver: Sizes Available 8,8.5,9,9.5,10,10.5,11
13.) $269 Black Couvert Moc with GG Detail: Sizes Available 5, 5,5, 7.5, 8.5

Jessica Childers
GUCCI
512-392-9130


----------



## addicted

From Jessica tonight 2/9/12 
Gsanmarcos@us.gucci.com (attn: Jessica Childers in subject line). 

Hello!
Here is a look at the newest ladies shoes.   Sizes are very limited, so order your favorite style soon!  Please give me a call if you have any questions or if you&rsquo;d like to place an order.  UPS Ground shipping is $10 with a signature required upon delivery.  For security purposes we must ship to the billing address on the credit card that is used.  As always, all sales are final so there are no returns or exchanges.  I hope to speak with you soon!
I appreciate your loyal business!!
Jessica Childers
GUCCI
512-392-9130
**Prices are subject to change**

1.) $239 Salmon GG Cage Slide: Sizes Available 6.5,7,7.5,8.5, 9
2.) $279 Brown GG Canvas New Sunset: Sizes Available 6.5
3.) $239 Black Suede Tile Platform Pump: Sizes Available 9,9.5
4.) $309 Rust Marrakech Peeptoe with Brown GG Canvas: Sizes Available 7.5,8.5
5.) $329 Black Sofia Peeptoe with Stitch Detail: Sizes Available 8,8.5,9
6.) $339 Tan Sofia Peeptoe with Stitch Detail: Sizes Available 8.5,9
7.) $339 Brown Sofia Peeptoe with Stitch Detail: Sizes Available 7, 8, 8.5
8.) $329 Olive Sofia Peeptoe with Stitch Detail: Sizes Available 7, 7.5,8, 8.5
9.) $329 Red Sofia Peeptoe with Stitch Detail: Sizes Available 7, 7.5,8, 8.5,9
10.) $579 Black Suede Joplin Clog: Sizes Available 7,8,9
11.) $579 Tan Suede Joplin Clog: Sizes Available 7
12.) $249 Maroon Peeptoe Farrah Wedge: Available Sizes 8,8.5
13.) $629 Black Tish Bootie: Available Sizes 7.5,8,8.5
14.) $629 Brown Tish Bootie: Available Sizes 8.5
15.) $549 Purple Huston Jane Python Pump: Available Sizes 6,6.5,7,7.5,8,8.5,9,9.5
16.) $549 Turquoise Huston Jane Python Pump: Available Sizes 7,
17.) $389 Black Suede Huston Jane Pump: Available Sizes 8,9
18.) $699 Tan Ostrich Huston Jane Pump: Available Sizes 8.5

Jessica Childers
GUCCI
512-392-9130


----------



## ozmusafir

Authentic Black GG Imprime Gucci Belt
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/270912017...LX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_565wt_1344


----------



## iadmireyoo

ozmusafir said:


> Authentic Black GG Imprime Gucci Belt
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/270912017...LX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_565wt_1344



its against the rules to post your own listing.


----------



## addicted

2/14:

Happy Valentine&rsquo;s Day!
Here is a look at the newest arrivals of ladies handbags for that special someone&hellip;or for you!  Quantities are limited, so don&rsquo;t hesitate to give me a call. I will be available on Valentine&rsquo;s Day from 10am to 7pm & I hope to speak to you! UPS Ground shipping is $10 with a signature required upon delivery.  Expedited shipping options are available if necessary.  For security purposes we only ship to the billing address on that credit card that is used.  As always, all sales are final so there are no returns or exchanges.  I hope to speak with you soon & make this Valentine&rsquo;s Day a special one!
I appreciate your loyal business!
Jessica Childers
GUCCI
512-392-9130
1.  $269 Orig GG Canvas With Light Mauve Trim:  Dimensions 9&rdquo;L x 5&rdquo;H x 2&rdquo;D QTY 2
2.  $349 Metallic Lavender GG Imprimee Messenger: Dimensions 9.5&rdquo;L x 8&rdquo;H x 1&rdquo;D QTY 2
4.  $379 Green and Black GG Canvas With Black Trim Tote: Dimensions 12&rdquo;L x 13&rdquo;H x 6&rdquo;D QTY 13
5.  $379 Red and Black GG Canvas With Black Trim Tote:  Dimensions 12&rdquo;L x 13&rdquo;H x 6&rdquo;D QTY 17
6.  $379 White and Cream GG Canvas Tote: Dimensions 13&rdquo;L x 15&rdquo;H x 5.5&rdquo;D QTY 5
7.  $439 Metallic Lavender Flight Messenger in GG Imprimee: Dimensions 8&rdquo;L x 9&rdquo;H x 3&rdquo;D QTY 2
8.  $459 Brown and White GG Canvas Tote With Brown Leather Trim: Dimensions 16&rdquo;L x 12.5&rdquo;H x 5&rdquo;D ***also available in black & white GG Canvas with Black Leather Trim QTY 20 in each color
9.  $509 Mayfair Orig GG Canvas With Magenta Trim: Dimensions 11&rdquo;L x 5&rdquo;H x 3&rdquo;D QTY 1
10.  $529 Craft Tote Small Diamante With Orange: Dimensions 11&rdquo;L x 8&rdquo;H x 4&rdquo;D QTY 3
11.  $769 Black Horsebit Embossed Full Moon Tote: Dimensions 16&rdquo;L x 15&rdquo;H x 5&rdquo;D QTY 7
12.  $769 Brown Horsebit Embossed Full Moon Tote: Dimensions 16&rdquo;L x 15&rdquo;H x 5&rdquo;D QTY 4
13.  $769 Magenta Horsebit Embossed Full Moon Tote: Dimensions 16&rdquo;L x 15&rdquo;H x 5&rdquo;D QTY 10
14.  $1,089 Smilla Taupe Leather Chain Messenger: Dimensions 10&rdquo;L x 6&rdquo;H x 3&rdquo;D QTY 3
15.  $1,109 Black Large Diamante Dome: Dimensions 18&rdquo;L x 9&rdquo;H x 8&rdquo;D QTY 1
16.  $1,219 Craft Large Periwinkle Blue Tote: Dimensions 14&rdquo;L x 10&rdquo;H x 6.5&rdquo;D QTY 1
17.  $1,249 Large Black Diamante Tote: Dimensions 15&rdquo;L x 10&rdquo;H x 8&rdquo;D QTY 1
18.  $1,669 Smilla Taupe Tote With Fur Tassel: Dimensions 15&rdquo;L x 10&rdquo;H x 8&rdquo;D QTY 2
19.  $1,739 Lavender Soft Leather Tote: Dimensions 15&rdquo;L x 10&rdquo;H x 8&rdquo;D QTY 1

Jessica Childers
GUCCI
512-392-9130


----------



## LianaY

Mrs.MaeBe said:
			
		

> DSW has Gucci heels and flip flops for only $79! with free shipping! Use promo code INDULGE
> 
> http://www.dsw.com/dsw_shoes/search/search.jsp?searchTerm=GUCCI



Hi, thanks for the info, however, INDULGE, is not working for me.please help


----------



## addicted

From Jessica today 2/19:

Happy President&rsquo;s Day!

Here is a look at a few new handbags we received!  Some of these have a fresh marked down price and some are new styles!  Enjoy these great prices beginning today!  UPS Ground shipping is $10 with a signature required upon delivery. Expedited shipping options are available if necessary.  For security purposes we only ship to the billing address of the credit card that is used.  As always, all sales are final so there are no returns or exchanges. I hope to hear from you soon!
I appreciate your loyal business!!
Jessica Childers
GUCCI
512-392-9130
1.)  $309 Medium Ivory Canvas Colbert Hobo with Lavender Guccissima Trim  & Wooden Handle, Dimensions 12W X 7.5H X 5D
2.)  $309 Medium Ivory Canvas Colbert Hobo with Chocolate Guccissima Trim & Wooden Handle, Dimensions 12W X 7.5H X 5D
3.)  $249 Large Light Blue Colbert Hobo with white Guccissima Trim, Dimensions 14W X 8H X 6D
4.)  $229 Med Light Blue Colbert with white Guccissima Trim, Dimensions 12W X 7.5H X 5D
5.)  $189 Small Navy Hobo with white Guccissima Trim , Dimensions 12W X 10H X 3D
6.)  $429 Large GG Crystal Messenger With Brown Trim: Dimensions 16W x 12H x 2D
7.)  $479 Large Brown and White GG Canvas Flat Hobo: Dimensions 16W x 12H x 2D
8.)  $499 Medium GG Crystal Flat Hobo: Dimensions 14W x 11H x 2D
9.)  $509 Abbey Flat Hobo Black Denim With Detachable Strap: Dimensions 18W x 14H x 2D
10.)  $509 Abbey Flat Hobo Brown Denim With Detachable Strap: Dimensions 18W x 14H x 2D

Jessica Childers
GUCCI
512-392-9130


----------



## jroger1

Overstock has several Gucci bags at 10% off retail, no tax and sometimes you can get your hands on an additional % off coupon too.  Two examples:
Medium Sukey Guccissima  Gucci Sukey Guccissima Brown Leather Medium Tote Bag 
Compare: $1,695.00 
Today: $1,529.99 
Save: 10%
Gucci Bella Brown Large Leather Hobo Bag 
Compare: $1,795.00 
Today: $1,619.99 
Save: 10%

http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-Shoes/Designer-Handbags/Gucci,/brand,/2102/cat.html?sort=Relevance


----------



## linhhhuynh

tom ford for gucci dress pants from a super pfer! http://www.ebay.com/itm/140709727890 start 50 BIN 85


----------



## productcatalog

i will go visit all your shops , thank you for your information


----------



## addicted

From Jessica today 2/28 (you can email her at GSanMarcos@us.gucci.com - attn *Jessica Childers *in the subject line)

Good Day!

Here is a look at today's new arrivals! Some of these are replenishments while others are super new! Enjoy!  Please give me a call if you have any questions at all or if you&rsquo;d like to place an order.  UPS Ground shipping is $10 with a signature required upon delivery.  Expedited shipping options are available if necessary.  For security purposes we only ship to the billing address of the credit card that is used.  As always, all sales are final so there are no returns or exchanges.  I hope to hear from you soon!

I appreciate your loyal business!

Jessica Childers
GUCCI
512-392-9130

1.)$409 Brown and Black GG Canvas Messenger With Brown Leather Trim: Dimensions 15&rdquo;L x 11&rdquo;H x 1.5&rdquo;D [QTY 10]

2.)$509 Abbey Flat Hobo Brown Jacquard With Detachable Strap: Dimensions 18W x 14H x 2D [QTY 10]
*****Also available in Black GG Jacquard

3.)$499 Boston in Brown & Black GG Canvas with Brown Leather Trim:  14" W x 8" H x 5.5" D with 8" Strap Drop [QTY 10]

4.)$499 Boston in Brown & Tan Glam GG Canvas with Brown Leather Trim:  14" W x 8" H x 5.5" D with 8" Strap Drop [QTY 5]

5.)$409 Black and White GG Canvas Messenger With Black Leather Trim: Dimensions 15L x 11H x 1.5 [QTY 10]

6.)$409 Black GG Denim Messenger With Black Leather Trim: Dimensions 15&rdquo;L x 11&rdquo;H x 1.5&rdquo;D [QTY 10]

7.)$439 Navy Crystal Messenger With Navy Leather Trim: Dimensions 10&rdquo;L x 10&rdquo;H x 1&rdquo;D [QTY 10]

8.)$459 Brown and Tan GG Crystal Tote With Brown Leather Trim: Dimensions 16&rdquo;L x 12.5&rdquo;H x 5&rdquo;D [QTY 20]

9.)$499 Boston in Charcoal & Black GG Canvas :  14" W x 8" H x 5.5" D with 8" Strap Drop

10.)$399 Brown GG Jacquard Holiday Hobo: Dimensions 9.5Lx7.5Hx4D 8 inch drop [QTY 10]

11.)$369 Green GG Canvas Norris Hobo: Dimensions 15&rdquo;L x 11&rdquo;H x 6&rdquo;D [QTY 6]


----------



## addicted

I love Jessica because she sends really good emails like this one I got today 3/1:



Good Day!
Here is a look at today&rsquo;s new arrivals! Enjoy!  Please give me a call if you have any questions at all or if you&rsquo;d like to place an order.  UPS Ground shipping is $10 with a signature required upon delivery.  Expedited shipping options are available if necessary.  For security purposes we only ship to the billing address of the credit card that is used.  As always, all sales are final so there are no returns or exchanges.  I hope to hear from you soon!
I appreciate your loyal business!!
Jessica Childers
GUCCI
512-392-9130
1.)   $499 Large Hysteria Zip Top Tote in Brown-Black GG Canvas: Dimensions 17" W x 14" H x 7" D with 5.5" Handle Drop
2.)   $439 Navy Crystal Messenger With Ivory Leather Trim: Dimensions 10&rdquo;L x 10&rdquo;H x 1&rdquo;D
3.)   $509 Royal Hobo in GG Black Denim:  Dimensions 15&rdquo; W x 10&rdquo; H x 3&rdquo; D with 8&rdquo; Drop
4.)   $429 Crossbody Messenger in Brown-Black GG Canvas:  Dimensions 10&rdquo; W x 10&rdquo; H x 3&rdquo; D
5.)   $429 Crossbody Messenger in Grey-Black GG Canvas:  Dimensions 10&rdquo; W x 10&rdquo; H x 3&rdquo; D
6.)   $439 Beige/Ebony Crystal Messenger With Brown Trim: Dimensions 10&rdquo;L x 10&rdquo;H x 1&rdquo;D
7.)   $699 Large Hysteria Brown Leather Horsebit Embossed Zip Tote:  Dimensions 17" W x 14" H x 7" D with 5.5" Handle Drop
8.)   $699 Large Hysteria Black Leather Horsebit Embossed Zip Tote:  Dimensions 17" W x 14" H x 7" D with 5.5" Handle Drop
9.)   $559 Medium Hysteria Hobo in Black Horsebit Embossed Leather:  Dimensions 14" W x 10" H x 6" D with 7" Strap Drop  
10.)  $559 Medium Hysteria Hobo in Brown Horsebit Embossed Leather:  Dimensions 14" W x 10" H x 6" D with 7" Strap Drop
11.)  $1,369 Ride Top Handle Satchel in Teal Leather with Detachable Shoulder Strap:  17" W x 12.5" H x 7" D with 7" Handle Drop and 22.5" Shoulder Strap Drop
12.)  $2,589 Marrakech Hobo in Red Anaconda:  Dimensions 16" W x 12" H x 7" D with 8.5" Strap Drop
13.)  $1,319 Medium Craft Blue Python Tote: Dimensions 16&rdquo; W x 11&rdquo;H x 6&rdquo;D with 8.5&rdquo; Strap Drop
14.)  $539 Medium Positano Tote in Beige Canvas with Ivory Bridle Scarf:  Dimensions 12.5&rdquo; W x 8.5&rdquo; H x 4.5&rdquo; D with 6&rdquo; Strap Drop
15.)  $559 Large Positano Tote in Red GG Canvas with Navy Riding Scarf:  Dimensions 15.5&rdquo; W x 12.5&rdquo; H x 5.25&rdquo; D with 8&rdquo; Strap Drop
16.)  $399 Large Gifford Tote in Brown Jacquard:  Dimensions 15&rdquo; W x 16&rdquo; H x 6&rdquo; D with 7&rdquo; Strap Drop
Jessica Childers
GUCCI
512-392-9130


----------



## addicted

Jessica had some edits and additions. Here's the email from today 3/2

Good Day!
Here is a look at today&rsquo;s new arrivals! Enjoy!  Please give me a call if you have any questions at all or if you&rsquo;d like to place an order.  UPS Ground shipping is $10 with a signature required upon delivery.  Expedited shipping options are available if necessary.  For security purposes we only ship to the billing address of the credit card that is used.  As always, all sales are final so there are no returns or exchanges.  I hope to hear from you soon!
I appreciate your loyal business!
Jessica Childers
GUCCI
512-392-9130


1.)   $499 Large Hysteria Zip Top Tote in Brown-Black GG Canvas: Dimensions 17" W x 14" H x 7" D with 5.5" Handle Drop

2.)   $439 Navy Crystal Messenger With Ivory Leather Trim: Dimensions 10&rdquo;L x 10&rdquo;H x 1&rdquo;D ***also available with navy leather trim

3.)   $509 Royal Hobo in GG Black Denim:  Dimensions 15&rdquo; W x 10&rdquo; H x 3&rdquo; D with 8&rdquo; Drop

4.)   $429 Crossbody Messenger in Brown-Black GG Canvas:  Dimensions 10&rdquo; W x 10&rdquo; H x 3&rdquo; D

5.)   $429 Crossbody Messenger in Grey-Black GG Canvas:  Dimensions 10&rdquo; W x 10&rdquo; H x 3&rdquo; D

6.)   $439 Beige/Ebony Crystal Messenger With Brown Trim: Dimensions 10&rdquo;L x 10&rdquo;H x 1&rdquo;D

7.)   $699 Large Hysteria Brown Leather Horsebit Embossed Zip Tote:  Dimensions 17" W x 14" H x 7" D with 5.5" Handle Drop

8.)   $699 Large Hysteria Black Leather Horsebit Embossed Zip Tote:  Dimensions 17" W x 14" H x 7" D with 5.5" Handle Drop

9.)   $559 Medium Hysteria Hobo in Black Horsebit Embossed Leather:  Dimensions 14" W x 10" H x 6" D with 7" Strap Drop  

10.)  $559 Medium Hysteria Hobo in Brown Horsebit Embossed Leather:  Dimensions 14" W x 10" H x 6" D with 7" Strap Drop

11.)  $1,369 Ride Top Handle Satchel in Teal Leather with Detachable Shoulder Strap:  17" W x 12.5" H x 7" D with 7" Handle Drop and 22.5" Shoulder Strap Drop

12.)  $2,589 Marrakech Hobo in Red Anaconda:  Dimensions 16" W x 12" H x 7" D with 8.5" Strap Drop

13.)  $539 Medium Positano Tote in Beige Canvas with Ivory Bridle Scarf:  Dimensions 12.5&rdquo; W x 8.5&rdquo; H x 4.5&rdquo; D with 6&rdquo; Strap Drop

14.)  $559 Large Positano Tote in Red GG Canvas with Navy Riding Scarf:  Dimensions 15.5&rdquo; W x 12.5&rdquo; H x 5.25&rdquo; D with 8&rdquo; Strap Drop

15.)  $399 Large Gifford Tote in Brown Jacquard:  Dimensions 15&rdquo; W x 16&rdquo; H x 6&rdquo; D with 7&rdquo; Strap Drop

16.)  $539 Doll Large Raspberry and Black GG Canvas Hobo: Dimensions 17&rdquo;W x 12&rdquo;H x 3&rdquo; D with Strap Drop 8.5&rdquo;

17.)  $539 Doll Large Raspberry and Black GG Canvas Hobo: Dimensions 17&rdquo;W x 12&rdquo;H x 3&rdquo; D with Strap Drop 8.5&rdquo;

18.)  $359 Holiday Hobo In Brown GG Jacquard: Dimensions 14&rdquo;W x 8&rdquo;H x 5.5&rdquo;D with Strap Drop 8&rdquo;

Jessica Childers
GUCCI
512-392-9130


----------



## addicted

From Jessica today 3/7:

Good Afternoon!
Here is a look at today&rsquo;s newest arrivals!  Hopefully you&rsquo;ll see something you like this time around!  Please give me a call if you have any questions or if you&rsquo;d like to place an order.  It is $10 for UPS Ground with a signature required upon delivery.  Expedited shipping options are available if necessary.  For security purposes we only ship to the billing address of the credit card that is used.  As always all sales are final so there are no returns or exchanges.  I hope to hear from you soon!
I appreciate your loyal business!

Jessica Childers
GUCCI
512-392-9130
Gsanmarcos@us.gucci.com (attn: Jessica Childers in subject line)

   1.)    $209 Interlocking Ballerina Flats in Navy GG Canvas: Sizes available: 8.5, 9, 11
2.)    $209 Interlocking Ballerina Flats in Brown GG Canvas: Sizes available: 8.5,9.5

3.)    $269 Boulevard Sneaker in Black Suede: Sizes available: 7,7.5,8,8.5(2),9,10

4.)    $399 Huston Black Patent Leather Sling Back Pump: Sizes available: 7.5,8

5.)    $389 Huston Plum Suede Sling Back Pump: Sizes available 7.5,9.5

6.)    $269 Heart Bamboo Flat in Black Leather with Gold Detail: Sizes available 6.5,10

7.)    $249 Barbara Plum Flat with 1973 GG Detail: Sizes available 7,7.5,9.5

8.)    $349 Huston Plum Suede Peep Toe Pump with Gold Trim: Sizes available 6.5,7,7.5(2),8(2),8.5(2),9(2)

9.) $239 Tile Black Suede Pump: Sizes available: 8,8.5,9.5

10.) $309 Horsebit Peep Toe Pump in Black Patent leather: Sizes available 7,8

11.) $279 Tile Magenta Patent Leather Pump: Sizes available: 8.5,9

12.) $339 Alyona Black Leather Platform Pump: Sizes available: 8,8.5,9

13.) $339 Alyona Cognac Leather Platform Pump: Sizes available: 7,7.5,8,8.5,9,9.5

14.) $279 Interlocking Pump in Black Leather: Sizes available 7,7.5,8

15.) $229 Interlocking Pump in Brown GG Canvas: Sizes available 7, 8, 9, 9.5

16.) $279 Charlotte Rubber Sole Wedge in Mauve Metallic Leather: Sizes available 6,6.5,7,7.5,8,8.5,9,9.5,10

17.) $239 Sofia Rubber Sole Pump in Beige Patent Leather: Sizes available: 9,9.5

18.) $279 Betty Dusk Grey Patent Leather Platform Mary Jane: Sizes available: 9

19.) $259 Scarlett Grey Patent Leather Pump: Sizes Available 8,8.5

Jessica Childers
GUCCI
512-392-9130


----------



## BgaHolic

I've always loved this bag and it would make a fabulous bag for one young TPFer for the spring/summer!!
http://www.yoogiscloset.com/p-19313-gucci-beige-guccissima-leather-babouska-hobo-bag.aspx


----------



## rnsmelody

This is an amazing deal for a turquoise/mint Gucci belt/bag/fanny pack.  It's perfect for shopping when you can have all your hands & arms free to carry your purchases!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/170804580666?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## iadmireyoo

OMG! 
and its authentic!

gucci blondie for $278!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authent...H_Handbags&hash=item4ab58a5307#ht_1169wt_1189


----------



## addicted

*From Jessica 3/27:*
Good Day!

Here is a look at the latest ladies shoes that we received.  Good luck!  The sizes available are listed below, so I hope I have the size you need.  Please give me a call or email if I can help you with anything!  UPS Ground shipping is $10 with a signature required upon delivery.  For your security we only ship to the billing address of the credit card that is used.  As always all sales are final, so there are no returns or exchanges!

I appreciate your loyal business!

*Jessica Childers*
GUCCI
*512-392-9130*

1.  *$499 *Lise 105 Peeptoe Pump in Beige Python: 4" High, Sizes Available 9, 9.5

2.  *$249 *Farrah Peeptoe Wedge in Black Leather: 3.75" High, Sizes Available 6.5, 7, 7.5, 8, 8.5, 9, 9.5, 10

3.  *$249 *Farrah Peeptoe Wedge in Magenta Patent: 3.75" High, Sizes Available 6, 6.5, 7, 7.5, 8, 8.5, 9, 9.5

4. * $249 *Farrah Peeptoe Wedge in Nude Patent: 3.75" High, Sizes Available 7.5, 8.5, 9.5

5.  *$279 *Cage 95 Sandal in Dark Teal Suede: 3.75" High, Sizes Available 6, 6.5, 7, 7.5, 8, 9, 9.5

6.  *$279 *Cage 95 Sandal in Strawberry Suede: 3.75" High, Sizes Available 6, 6.5, 7, 7.5, 8, 8.5, 9, 9.5, 10

7.  *$279 *Charlotte Horsebit Wedge in Metallic Bronze Leather: 4.5" High, Sizes Available 6, 7.5, 8, 8.5, 9, 9.5

8.  *$339 *Charlotte Horsebit Wedge in Metallic Light Pink Leather: 4.5" High, Sizes Available 7, 7.5, 8, 8.5, 9, 9.5, 10

9.  *$339 *Sofia 85 Peeptoe with Whipstitch in Brick Red: 3.3" High, Sizes Available 5.5, 6, 6.5, 7, 7.5, 8, 8.5, 9, 9.5, 10

10.  *$339 *Sofia 85 (3.3") Peeptoe with Whipstitch in Dark Brown: 3.3" High, Sizes Available 6, 7, 7.5, 8, 8.5, 9, 9.5

11.  *$339 *Sofia 85 (3.3") Peeptoe with Whipstitch in Olive: 3.3" High, Sizes Available 5.5, 6, 6.5, 7, 7.5, 8, 8.5, 9, 9.5, 10.5

12.  *$339 *Sofia 105 Peeptoe with Whipstitch in Black:  4" High,  Sizes Available 5.5, 6, 6.5, 7, 7.5, 8, 8.5, 9, 9.5, 10

13.  *$339 *Sofia 105 Peeptoe with Whipstitch in Dark Brown: 4" High, Sizes Available 7.5, 8, 9, 9.5

14.  *$339 *Sofia 105 Peeptoe with Whipstitch in Tan: 4" High, Sizes Available 5.5, 6.5, 8, 8.5, 9, 9.5, 10

15.  *$349 *Lise 105 Peeptoe Slingback in Black Suede: 4" High, Sizes Available 8, 8.5, 9

16.  *$349 *Lise 105 Peeptoe Slingback in Strawberry Suede: 4" High, Sizes Available 6.5, 7, 7.5, 8.5

17.  *$399 *Lise 105 Peeptoe Pump in Nude Leather: 4" High, Sizes Available 6.5, 7.5, 8, 9, 9.5, 10, 11

18.  *$259 *Black Guccissima Flat with Green Red Green Web: Sizes Available 5.5, 6, 6.5, 7, 7.5, 8, 8.5, 9, 9.5, 11

19.  *$199 *Black Guccissima Wristlet QTY Available 8


----------



## addicted

From Jessica tonight. 3/28

Good Day!



Here is a look at the newest arrivals of the day!  Many of these pieces are quite special & quantities are limited.  UPS Ground shipping is $10 with a signature required upon delivery.  Expedited shipping options are available if necessary. For security purposes we only ship to the billing address of the credit card that is used. Please give me a call if I can answer any questions for you or if you&rsquo;d like to place an order.  I hope to hear from you soon!

 -- 

I appreciate your loyal business!


Jessica Childers
GUCCI
512-392-9130



1.) $319 Original GG Plus With Blue Leather Trim: QTY 1

2.) $279 Diamante Wallet With Nude Trim: QTY 9

3.) $309 Lovely Gold Guccissima Continental: QTY 1

4.) $259 Diamante Wallet with Orange Trim: QTY 1

5.) $279 Diamante Wallet with BGB Web Detail: QTY 1

6.) $339 Heritage Wallet in Cognac Leather with GRG Web:  QTY 1

7.) $329 Heritage Wallet in Navy GG Canvas with BRB Web:  QTY 1

8.) $339 Heritage Wallet in White Leather with BRB Web: QTY 1

9.) $309 Heritage GG Canvas French Wallet with Cognac trim & GRG Web Detail: QTY 1

10.) $259 Olive Green Leather French Wallet: QTY 5

11.) $389 GG Plus Zip around Snap Wallet with Salmon Leather trim: QTY 2

12.) $299 Ivory Guccissima Icon Bar Wallet: QTY  1

13.) $879 Salmon Leather Bamboo Bar Tote, Dimensions 16W X 10.5H X 5.5D, QTY 1

14.)  $1609 Large Secret Hobo with Crocodile Web Detail & Detachable Strap, Dimensions 15W X 12H X 7D, QTY 1

15.)  $1959 Large Madison Hobo in Pink Python, Dimensions 15W X 12H X 9D, QTY 1



I appreciate your loyal business!

Jessica Childers
GUCCI
512-392-9130


----------



## addicted

From Jessica 3/30

Good Day!



Here is a look at the newest arrivals of the day!  Good luck!  : )  UPS Ground shipping is $10 with a signature required upon delivery.  Expedited shipping options are available if necessary. For security purposes we only ship to the billing address of the credit card that is used. Please give me a call if I can answer any questions for you or if you&rsquo;d like to place an order.  I hope to hear from you soon!



I appreciate your loyal business!!



Jessica Childers

GUCCI

512-392-9130



1.) $279 Diamante Wallet With Nude Trim [QTY 9]

2.) $279 Diamante Wallet with BGB Web Detail  [QTY 1]

3.) $259 Olive Green Leather French Wallet  [QTY 5]

4.)  $1959 Large Madison Hobo in Pink Python:  Dimensions 15W X 12H X 9D [QTY 1]

5.)  $99 Dark Brown Craft Four Card Holder [QTY 15]

6.)  $119 Cosmetic Pouch in GG Denim [QTY 1]

7.)  $259 Small Zip Pouch in GG Denim:  Dimensions 9&rdquo; W x 5&rdquo; x 2.5&rdquo; D with 5.5&rdquo; Strap Drop [QTY 5]

8.)  $319 Continental Checkbook Wallet with Green-Red Web [QTY 5]

9.)  $649 Broadway Clutch with Metal in Lilac Python [QTY 5]

10.)  $259 Men&rsquo;s Smooth Black Leather Moc with Knot Detail (Sizes 7 through 11.5)

11.)  $159 Sterling Silver Necklace With Trademark Oval Pendant

12.)  $139 Sterling Silver Bracelet with Heart GG Charm

13.)  $159 Sterling Silver Necklace with Heart GG Charm [QTY 7]

14.)  $689 Trench Tote with Green-Red Web:  18&rdquo; W x 14&rdquo; H x 7&rdquo; D  [QTY 1]



-- 
I appreciate your loyal business!

Jessica Childers
GUCCI
512-392-9130


----------



## KaraNV

Gucci Tortoiseshell Patent Leather Hysteria Hobo 

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Gucci-Tortoiseshell-Patent-Leather-Hysteria-Hobo/63723771


----------



## addicted

From Jessica 4/4:

Good afternoon!

We welcome you to shop our 2012 Easter Sale this upcoming weekend with pre-sale beginning Wednesday April 4th.  These select handbags will be an additional 30% off the already low outlet prices.  For your convenience the final sale prices are listed below.  UPS Ground shipping is $10 with a signature required upon delivery.  Expedited shipping options are available if necessary.  For your security we only ship to the billing address on the credit card that is used.  As always all sales are final, so there are no returns or exchanges.  I hope to speak with you soon!

I appreciate your loyal business!!

Jessica Childers
GUCCI
512-392-9130

1.)  $279.30  Miniature Horizontal Tote in Lavender Canvas with Cognac GGs, Dimensions 11w X 7h X 4.5d

2.)  $293.30  Miniature Vertical Bucket Tote in GG Plus with Riding Boot Detail & Cream Trim, Dimensions 10w X 8h X 4d

3.)  $293.30  Solid Magenta Tote with White Trim, Dimensions 14w X 9.5h X 5.5d

4.)  $328.30  Silver GG Canvas Top Handle, Dimensions 13w X 7h X 4.5d

5.)  $279.30  Miniature Horizontal Tote in Medium Brown Canvas with Black GGs,  Dimensions 11w X 7h X 4.5d

6.)  $279.30  Miniature Horizontal Tote in Dark Green Canvas with Black GGs,  Dimensions 11w X 7h X 4.5d

7.)  $293.30 Miniature Vertical Cream GG Canvas Bucket Tote, Dimensions 10w X 8h X 4d

8.)  $279.30 Solid Magenta Top Handle,  Dimensions 13w X 7h X 4.5d

9.)  $293.30 Miniature Vertical Bucket Tote in Medium Brown Canvas with Black 

10.)  $328.30 White GG Plus Top Handle with Tan Leather Trim, 13w X 7h X 4.5d


----------



## sharonephone

Also, outlet stores have 75% off women's clothing this weekend! Great deals to be had if you live near an outlet store.


----------



## addicted

From Jessica 4/9:

Good Day!

I hope you had a great holiday weekend with the ones you love!  Here are the newest arrivals for the day!  I hope you see something to get this week off to a great start!  Please give me a call if you have any questions or if you&rsquo;d like to place an order.  UPS Ground shipping is $10 with a signature required upon delivery.  For your security, we have to ship to the billing address on the credit card that is used.  As always all sales are finals, so there are no returns or exchanges.  I hope to hear from you soon!



I appreciate your loyal business!!



Jessica Childers

GUCCI

512-392-9130



1.)$409 Small Imprimee Tote in Strawberry Red: Retail $580: Dimensions 12Lx7.5Hx3.5D: QTY 5

2.) $439 Metallic Lavender Flight Messenger in GG Impremee: Retail $590: Dimensions 7.5Lx9Hx3D: QTY 5

3.) $349 Metallic Lavender Messenger in GG Impremee: Retail $475: Dimensions 9Lx8Hx1D: QTY 5

4.) $459 Medium Brown GG Crystal Tote: Dimensions 16Lx13Hx5D QTY 4

5.) $629 Medium Sukey Tote in Diamante Canvas with Begie Trim: Retail $895: Dimensions 14Lx10Hx4.5 QTY 3

6.) $649 Broadway Clutch with Metal Bar: Retail $930 Dimensions 10Lx5Hx1D QTY 5

7.)$279 Diamante Wallet with Nude Trim: Retail $405 QTY 3

8.) $259 GG Crystal Signoria Wallet: QTY 4

9.) $259 GG Crystal Royal Wallet: QTY 20

10.) $769 Sukey Top Handle Zip Top Tote in Diamante Canvas with Beige Leather Trim: Retail $1,095imensions: 13Lx9Hx5D QTY 5

11.) $569 Craft Diamante Tote with Orange Trim: Retail $820: Dimensions: 15Lx12Hx6D QTY 5

12.) $899 Bamboo Bar in GG Canvas with Blue Leather Trim: Retail $1,060imensions: 14Lx10.5Hx5.5D QTY 2

13.) $739 Medium Marakech Hobo in GG Canvas with Red Trim: Retail $1,050imensions: 14Lx10Hx3.5D QTY 5

14.) $409 Small Imprimee Tote in Pewter: Retail $580: Dimensions: 12Lx7.5Hx3.5D QTY 2

15.) $969 Medium Sukey Tote in Magenta Guccissima Leather: Retail $1385: Dimensions: 14Lx9.5Hx5D QTY 1

16.) $309 Lavender GG Imprimee Waist bag: Retail $425imensions: 9.5Lx5Hx1D QTY 2

17.) $389 Strawberry GG Imprimee Messenger: Retail $550imensions: 8Lx5.5Hx2D QTY 5

18.) $469 Medium Strawberry GG Imprimee Tote: Retail $670imensions: 15Lx11Hx4.5D QTY 1

19.) $349 Orange Craft Zip Around Wallet with Wrist Strap: Retail $475: QTY 5





-- 
I appreciate your loyal business!

Jessica Childers
GUCCI
512-392-9130


----------



## mashedpotato

is it safe shopping on ebay? I don't trust ebay for fashion.....


----------



## missmoimoi

Med version of this top handle satchel in black for $2299:

http://www.gucci.com/ca-en/styles/263944ANG6G1574#


----------



## addicted

From Jessica today 4/24:

Good Day!

I know it&rsquo;s been a while & I&rsquo;d like to apologize for such a long time between emails.  Our GUCCI Warehouse is currently undergoing physical inventory, so we haven&rsquo;t received many new arrivals.  Here is a look at some of the latest arrivals to come in.  We&rsquo;ve had these before, but they didn&rsquo;t last long at all.  Please give me a call if you have any questions at all or if you&rsquo;d like to place an order.  UPS ground shipping is $10 with a signature required upon delivery.  For your security we only ship to the billing address of the credit card used.  As always all sales are final, so there are no returns or exchanges.  I look forward to speaking with you soon!

I appreciate your loyal business!!

Jessica Childers

GUCCI

512-392-9130

1.  $529 Medium Brown and White GG Canvas Tote Dimensions: 16"L x 10"H x 5"D with 8" drop

2.  $479 Large Black and Grey GG Canvas Flat Hobo Dimensions: 16"L x 12"H x 2"D with 8" drop



3.  $479 Large Brown and White GG Canvas Flat Hobo Dimensions: 16"L x 10"H x 5"D with 8" drop



4.  $529 Medium Black and grey GG Canvas Tote Dimensions: 16"L x 12"H x 2"D with 8" drop



5.  $559 Black and White GG Canvas With Long Crossbody Detachable Strap Dimensions: 16"L x 13"H x 2"D with 6" drop



6.  $559 Brown and White GG Canvas With Long Crossbody Detachable Strap Dimensions: 16"L x 13"H x 2"D with 6" drop



7.  $259 Brown Signoria Continental Wallet in Pebbled Leather



8.  $209 Black Slim Continental Wallet in Pebbled Leather



9.  $209 Brown Slim Continental Wallet in Pebbled Leather



10.  $259 Black Signoria Continental Wallet in Pebbled Leather



11.  $399 Large Gifford Tote in Brown Jacquard: Dimensions 14&rdquo;L x 15&rdquo;H  x 5.5&rdquo;D QTY: 3



12.  $319 East West Black Jacquard Tote With Zip Top: Dimensions 14.5&rdquo;L x 10.5&rdquo;H  x 5&rdquo;D QTY: 8



13.  $499 Large Jacquard Boston in Black: Dimensions 14&rdquo;L x 8&rdquo;H  x 4.5&rdquo;D QTY 4



14.  $459 Half Moon Hobo in GG Brown Jacquard: Dimensions 12&rdquo;L x 9&rdquo;H  x 4&rdquo;D QTY: 3



15.  $189 Ladies Continental Brown GG Jacquard Wallet: QTY 4



Jessica Childers

GUCCI

512-392-9130


----------



## addicted

From Jessica 4/26:

Good Day!

Here is a look at a few items that we have in stock for men as well as 2 new wallets for ladies!  Enjoy!  Please give me a call if you have any questions at all or if you&rsquo;d like to place an order.  UPS Ground shipping is $10 with a signature required upon delivery.  For your security we only ship to the billing address on the credit card used. As always all sales are final, so there are no returns or exchanges.  I hope to hear from you soon!

I appreciate your loyal business!!

*Jessica Childers*
GUCCI

*512-392-9130*




1.) $99 Men's Brown Craft Card Holder

2.) $179 Men's Brown Leather Craft Bifold Wallet

3.) $209 Men's Brown Vintage Web Bifold Wallet with Window ID

4.) $319 Men's Brown Vintage Web Continental Wallet

5.) $239 Men's Crest Shield Silver Dog Tags Necklace

6.) $349 Men's White Skull Silver Dog Tags Necklace

7.) $169 Men's Cintura Tide Belt: Sizes Available: 80, 85, 90, 100,110

8.) $199 Men's Slider D ring Buckle On Web Belt: Sizes Available: 85, 90(2), 95(7), 100(4), 105 (3), 110, 115, 120, 125

9.) $199 Men's White Polo:Sizes Available XL, XXL, XXXL

10.)$149 Men's Navy Crew Neck T-Shirt with G Script Logo: Sizes Available XL, XXL, XXXL

11.) $229 Men's Black Metal Half Moon Frame Sunglasses

12.) $259 Women's GG Crystal Chramy Continental Wallet

13.) $149 Men's Black Pebbled Leather Bifold With Silver G Logo

14.)$149 Men's Brown Pebbled Leather Bifold With Silver G Logo

15.) $239 Women's GG Crystal Eclipse Wallet


----------



## viciousdoll

Latest email from my SA, Yessica, at Gucci Vacaville~

Hello Everyone!

We just received a great selection of replenishment of our Women's Handbags, just in time for Mother's Day!

Pic 1-4) $509 Convertible Abbey:  17L x 13.5h Arm drop 9, available in black denim and dark brown fabric and black and brown nylon:
·         Inner Zip pocket
·         Cell phone pocket
·         Comes with two straps, one to wear over the shoulder and the other for the forearm
·         Can be worn all year round, dressy and casual

Pic 5) $379 Pink Denim North/South Tote 14L x 6w x 15H Arm drop 7
·         No closure
·         Cell phone pocket
·         Zipper pocket
·         Beautiful Spring/Summer color

Pic 6) $529 Black/White Signature Open Tote 15L x 5.5W x 10H Arm Drop 6.5
·         Horizontal button closure to adjust sides
·         Inner zip pocket
·         Cell phone pocket
·         Leather bottom with feet

Pic 7) $479 Black/White Signature Hobo with brown leather trim 15.5L x 11.5H Arm Drip 9
·         Magnetic closure
·         Cell phone pocket
·         Inner Zip pocket
·         Can be worn over the shoulder
·         Color mixture looks good with brown and black

Pic 8) 499 Nylon Hysteria Hobo 15L x 10H Arm Drop 9
·         Zipper closure
·         Inner Zip pocket
·         Cell phone pocket
·         Nylon is light weight and easy to manage

Pic 9) $399 Large Grey Denim Gifford 13.5L x 6W x 10H Arm Drop 15.5
·         Open tote, no closure
·         Inner zip pocket
·         Two small leather strips at the bottom of the tote to protect the fabric
·         Can be used as a multifunction tote

Pic 10) $369 Large Green Signature fabric Tote 14L x 6.5 W x 10.5H Arm Drop 7.5
·         Inner Zip pocket
·         Cell phone pocket
·         Beautiful contrast color for all year round
·         Can be used as a multifunction tote

Pic 11) $529 Tan Canvas Scarf Tote 16L x 6W x 12.5H Arm drop 7.5
·         Inner Zip pocket
·         Cell phone pocket
·         Beautiful color for Spring and Summer
·         Scarf can be removed from tote

Pic 12) $659 Small Off-White Guccissima Leather Boston 15L x 5.5W x 10H Arm Drop 5.5&#148;
·         Inner Zip pocket
·         Beautiful contrast color for all year round
·         Can be worn dress and casual
·         Can be worn for work or for every day

Pic 13) $499 Dark Brown Signature hobo w/divider 15.5L x 3.5W x 13H Arm Drop 5.5
·         Inner Zip pocket
·         Divider is an amazing feature to help keep your bag organized
·         Good size for every day
·         Color can be worn all year round 

We ship anywhere in the United States for $10 UPS Ground, insured with signature required.  We only ship to the billing address of the credit card that is used for the order.  Since all items are discounted there are no holds.  Everything is final sale, there are no returns or exchanges.
Thank you and talk to you soon!

*** Please email me with more questions (best form of contact), if you call please ask for me by name Harvey***

Best,
Yessica Vega-Martin 


Yessica Vega- Martin
store : (707)447-0104
fax: (707)4470121
email: yessica.vega.gucci@gmail.com


----------



## viciousdoll

Pics 11-13 attached here:


----------



## addicted

Mens items from Jessica 4/30:

Good Afternoon!

Here is a look at a few items for men. Good Luck!  Please give me a call if you have any questions at all or if you&rsquo;d like to place an order.  UPS Ground shipping is $10 with a signature required upon delivery.  For your security we only ship to the billing address of the credit card used.  As always all sales are final, so there are no returns or exchanges.  I hope to hear from you soon!

I appreciate your loyal business!

Jessica Childers

GUCCI

512-392-9130





1.       $249 Brown Leather Couvert Moc: Sizes Available: 6, 8, (4) 9.5, (3) 11

2.       $249 Black Leather Couvert Moc: Sizes Available: (2) 7.5, 8.5, 9, 9.5, 10, 10.5, 11

3.       $259 Moc With GRG Web Brown Leather: Sizes Available: 6.5, 7, 7.5, 8.5, 9, 9.5, 10, 10.5, 11.5, 12

4.       $259 Moc With GRG Web Black Leather: Sizes Available: 6.5, 7.5, 8, 8.5, 9, 9.5, 10, 10.5, 11, 11.5

5.       $249 Classic Brown Horse Bit Moccasin With Light Blue Web: Sizes Available: 5, 5.5, 6, 6.5, 7, 7.5, 8, 8.5, 9, 10, 10.5, 11, 11.5, 12, 12.5, 13, 13.5

6.       $299 Tamango Moccasin Cognac Leather: Sizes Available:7.5, 8, 8.5, 9.5, 11

7.       $279 Tamango Moccasin Light Brown Leather and Suede: Sizes Available: 8.5, 9, 9.5, 10, 10.5, 11

8.       $309 Leather Boot With Interlocking Silver G Detail: Sizes Available: 7, 7.5, 8, 8.5, 9, 9.5, 10, 10.5, 11

9.       $269 Brown Pebbled Leather Oxford: Sizes Available: 7, 7.5, 8, 8.5, 9, 9.5, 10, 10.5, 11, 11.5, 12, 12.5, 13, 13.5

10.   $269 Black Pebbled Leather Oxford: Sizes Available: 5, 6, 6.5, 7, 7.5, 8, 8.5, 9, 9.5, 10, 10.5, 11, 11.5, 12, 12.5

11.   $139 Black Pebbled Leather Bi-Fold With ID Window: QTY 5

12.   $139 Bi-Fold Wallet in Brown Denim With ID Window: QTY 6

13.   $139 Black Denim Bi-Fold Wallet: QTY 1

14.   $139 Men&rsquo;s Brown Pebble Leather Wallet With Square Trademark Pendant: QTY 4

15.   $139 Men&rsquo;s Black Pebble Leather Wallet With Square Trademark Pendant: QTY 4

16.   $149 Men&rsquo;s Brown Pebble Leather Bi-Fold With Silver G Detail: QTY 6

17.   $149 Men&rsquo;s Black Pebble Leather Bi-Fold With Silver G Detail: QTY 3

Jessica Childers

GUCCI

512-392-9130


----------



## addicted

From Jessica 5/1:

Good Day!
As a reminder Mother&rsquo;s Day is Sunday, May 13th & Mama&rsquo;s make the world go around!  Here are a few gift ideas for Mother&rsquo;s Day.  Please give me a call if you have any questions or if you&rsquo;d like to place an order.  UPS Ground shipping is $10 with a signature required upon delivery.  For your security we only ship to the billing address of the credit card used.  As always all sales are final, so there are no returns or exchanges.  I hope to hear from you soon! 

I appreciate your loyal business!!

Jessica Childers
GUCCI
512-392-9130 

1.       $109 Horsebit White GG Silk Scarf With Blue Web Detail: Dimensions 26&rdquo;L x 26&rdquo;H
2.       $109 Horsebit Brown GG Silk Scarf With GRG Web Detail: Dimensions 26&rdquo;L x 26&rdquo;H
3.       $109 Horsebit Brown With Maroon GG Silk Scarf: Dimensions 26&rdquo;L x 26&rdquo;H
4.       $109 Horsebit Navy GG Silk Scarf With GRG Web Detail: Dimensions 26&rdquo;L x 26&rdquo;H
5.       $109 Turquoise and Brown GG Silk Scarf With Bamboo Interlocking G Detail: Dimensions 26&rdquo;L x 26&rdquo;H
6.       $109 Navy and Red  GG Silk Scarf With Bamboo Interlocking G Detail: Dimensions 26&rdquo;L x 26&rdquo;H
7.       $109 Purple and Lavender GG Silk Scarf With Bamboo Interlocking G Detail: Dimensions 26&rdquo;L x 26&rdquo;H
8.       $239 Eclipse Continental Wallet in Brown GG Jacquard: QTY
9.       $239 Eclipse Continental Wallet in Black GG Denim: QTY
10.   $239 Eclipse Continental Wallet in Black GG Jacquard: QTY
11.   $239 Eclipse Continental Wallet in Black Pebble Leather: QTY
12.   $239 Eclipse Continental Wallet in Brown GG Denim: QTY
13.   $239 Tri Fold Black GG Denim Wallet : QTY
14.   $259 Charmy Continental Wallet in Brown GG Denim: QTY
15.   $259 Charmy Continental Wallet in Black GG Denim: QTY
16.   $429 Abbey Zip Top Tote in Brown GG Jacquard: Dimensions 12.5&rdquo;L x 9&rdquo;H x 5&rdquo;D
17.   $429 Abbey Zip Top Tote in Black GG Denim: Dimensions 12.5&rdquo;L x 9&rdquo;H x 5&rdquo;D
18.   $429 Abbey Zip Top Tote in Black GG Jacquard: Dimensions 12.5&rdquo;L x 9&rdquo;H x 5&rdquo;D
19.   $429 Abbey Zip Top Tote in Brown GG Denim: Dimensions 12.5&rdquo;L x 9&rdquo;H x 5&rdquo;D
20.   $509 Abbey Medium Double Handle Tote With Snap Closure and Two Front Pockets: Dimensions 13&rdquo;L x 10&rdquo;H x 4&rdquo;D
21.   $509 Abbey Medium Double Handle Tote Black GG Denim With Snap Closure and Two Front Pockets: Dimensions 13&rdquo;L x 10&rdquo;H x 4&rdquo;D
22.   $509 Abbey Medium Double Handle Tote Black GG Jacquard With Snap Closure and Two Front Pockets: Dimensions 13&rdquo;L x 10&rdquo;H x 4&rdquo;D
23.   $509 Abbey Medium Double Handle Tote Brown GG Jacquard With Snap Closure and Two Front Pockets: Dimensions 13&rdquo;L x 10&rdquo;H x 4&rdquo;D

Jessica Childers
GUCCI
512-392-9130


----------



## jtc103

Great deal on these Gucci mules!

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Gucci-Horsebit-Mules-Camel-40-Like-new-TPF-/77758791


----------



## addicted

From Jessica 5/9:

Good Day!
Here is a look at the newest arrivals of the week!  I hope you see something that you like!  Please give me a call if you have any questions or if you&rsquo;d like to place an order.  It is $10 for UPS Ground shipping with a signature required upon delivery.  For your security we only ship to the billing address on the credit card that is used.  As always all sales are final, so there are no returns or exchanges.  I hope to hear from you soon! 

I appreciate your loyal business!!

Jessica Childers
GUCCI
512-392-9130


1.       $459 Britt Tote in Black Jacquard With Silver Hardware: Dimensions 19&rdquo;L x 12&rdquo;H x 5&rdquo;D QTY 5
2.       $429 Abbey Medium White GG Plus Zip Top Tote  With Orange Trim: Dimensions 12.5&rdquo;L x 8&rdquo;H x 5&rdquo;D QTY 8
3.       $479 Flat Hobo in Black Grey GG Canvas: Dimensions 15&rdquo;L x 11.5&rdquo;H x 2&rdquo;D QTY 4
4.       $499 Abbey Tote in Dark Brown Canvas With Detachable Strap: Dimensions 16&rdquo;L x 12&rdquo;H x 3&rdquo;D QTY 5
5.       $499 Briefcase in Black GG Jacquard: Dimensions 15&rdquo;L x 9.5&rdquo;H x 5&rdquo;D QTY 5
6.       $499 Briefcase in Brown GG Jacquard: Dimensions 15&rdquo;L x9.5&rdquo;H x 5&rdquo;D QTY 6
7.       $509 Abbey GG Crystal Tote With Detachable Strap: Dimensions 16&rdquo;L x 12&rdquo;H x 3&rdquo;D QTY 5
8.       $549 Glam GG Canvas Top Handle Boston: Dimensions 10&rdquo;L x 7&rdquo;H x 5&rdquo;D QTY 4
9.       $559 Britt Canvas With Brown Pebble Leather Trim: Dimensions 16&rdquo;L x 13.5&rdquo;H x 2&rdquo;D QTY 9
10.   $599 Abbey Black Pebble Leather With Zip Top Hobo and Two Front Pockets: Dimensions 12.5&rdquo;L x 10&rdquo;H x 4&rdquo;D QTY 4
11.   $689 Doll Large Nude Horsebit Embossed Hobo: Dimensions 15&rdquo;L x 12.5&rdquo;H x 3&rdquo;D QTY 3
12.   $429 Backpack in Medium GG Black Jacquard: Dimensions 13&rdquo;L x 16.5&rdquo;H x 7&rdquo;D QTY 5
13.   $199 Mocha GG Canvas With Brown Leather Trim: QTY 4
14.   $239 Mocha GG Canvas With Cognac Leather Trim: QTY 5
15.   $299 Abbey Small GG Crystal Zip Top Hobo: Dimensions 10.5&rdquo;L x 5&rdquo;H x 3&rdquo;D QTY 10

Jessica Childers
GUCCI
512-392-9130


----------



## shopaholicious

Check out Neiman Marcus for 30% off on diaper bag and baby/kids' items.


----------



## addicted

From Jessica 5/10:

Good Afternoon!
It&rsquo;s a rainy day here in Texas, but I hope it&rsquo;s nice & sunny where you are! : )  Here is a look at the newest arrivals of the day! Please give me a call if you have any questions or if you see something you like!  UPS Ground shipping is $10 with a signature required upon delivery.  For your security we only ship to the billing address of the credit card that is used.  As always all sales are final, so there are no returns or exchanges.  I hope to speak with you soon!

I appreciate your loyal business!!

Jessica Childers
GUCCI
512-392-9130

1.) $589 Crystal Diaper Bag Messenger: Dimensions 16Lx10.5Hx6.5D
2.) $359 Medium Light Brown GG Canvas Zip Top Tote: Dimensions 13Lx9Hx4.5D
3.) $399 Medium Abbey Crystal Double Strap Hobo: Dimensions 15Lx9.5Hx4.5D Strap Drop 8&rdquo;
4.) $429 Brown GG Jacquard Backpack: Dimensions 13&rdquo;L x 16.5&rdquo;H x 7&rdquo;D
5.) $429 Dark brown GG Canvas Brief Case Duffel: Dimensions 14Lx10Hx4D
6.) $429 Medium Princey Top Handle Hobo: Dimensions 13.5Lx6.5Hx5D Drop 8&rdquo; Strap Drop
7.) $499 Black Denim Dome Duffel with Front Zip Pocket: Dimensions 19Lx14Hx5.5D
8.) $499 Black Jacquard Dome Duffel with Front Zip Pocket: Dimensions 19Lx14Hx5.5D
9.) $499 Brown Jacquard Dome Duffel with Front Zip Pocket: Dimensions 19Lx14Hx5.5D
10.) $499 Large Black GG Crystal Boston: Dimensions 14Lx8Hx5D
11.) $499 Large Black Denim Travel Duffel With Shoulder Strap: Dimensions 20Lx14Hx9.5D
12.) $499 Medium Black GG Crystal Boston: Dimensions 11.5Lx6.5Hx4.5D
13.) $509 Large Brown Horsebit Babouska N-S Tote: Dimensions 14.5Lx15Hx5D
14.) $519 Medium Lavender Guccissima Holiday Hobo: Dimensions 10Lx7.5Hx4.5D
15.) $519 Medium Light Pink Guccissima Holiday Hobo: Dimensions 10Lx7.5Hx4.5D
16.) $539 Large Brown Horsebit Babouska E-W Tote: Dimensions 14.5Lx10.75Hx4.5D
17.) $549 Medium Burgundy Top Handle Impremee Boston: Dimensions 10&rdquo;L x 7&rdquo;H x 5&rdquo;D
18.) $549 Medium Sand GG Canvas Top Handle Boston: Dimensions 10&rdquo;L x 7&rdquo;H x 5&rdquo;D
19.) $409 Large Crystal Abbey Tote: Dimensions 15Lx10Hx5D

Jessica Childers
GUCCI
512-392-9130


----------



## addicted

Mother's Day Sale. Today and tomorrow only from Jessica:

We welcome you to shop our surprise Mother&rsquo;s Day Sale this Saturday and Sunday (May 12th & 13th).  Yeah&hellip;&hellip; We just found out too!! Please act fast as quantities are limited & prices are smoking hot!  The select handbags have all received about a 50% markdown from the outlet prices.  The final promotion price is listed below for your shopping convenience.  UPS Ground shipping is $10 with a signature required upon delivery.  Expedited shipping options are available if necessary.  For your security we only ship to the billing address of the credit card that is used.  As always all sales are final, so there are no returns or exchanges. 

I appreciate your loyal business!!

Jessica Childers
GUCCI
512-392-9130


1.)  $239 White GG Plus Top Handle with Tan Leather Trim, Was $469, Dimensions 12W X 7H X 4D
2.)  $219 Solid Magenta Top Handle, Was $399, Dimensions 12W X 7H X 4D
3.)  $239 Silver GG Canvas Top Handle, Was $469, Dimensions 12W X 7H X 4D
4.)  $329 Brown Pony Hair Hobo (Natural Variance), Was $669, Dimensions 14.5W X 7H X 3D
5.)  $259 Med Brown Half Moon Hobo with Black GGs, Was $519, Dimensions 14.5W X 7H X 3D
6.)  $259 Dark Green Canvas Half Moon Hobo with Black GGs, Was $519,  Dimensions 14.5W X 7H X 3D
7.)  $259 Light Green Canvas Half Moon Hobo with Black GGs, Was $519,  Dimensions 14.5W X 7H X 3D
8.)  $289 Black Patent Leather Half Moon Hobo, Was $539,  Dimensions 14.5W X 7H X 3D
9.)  $219 Black Patent Leather Flat Hobo with long strap, Was $439, Dimensions 12W X 12H X 1.5D
10.) $219 Solid Black Canvas Flat Hobo with long strap, Was $439, Dimensions 12W X 12H X 1.5D
11.) $219 Small Flat Messenger in Black GG Jacquard, Was $439, Dimensions 10W X 10H X 1D
12.) $219 Small Flat Messenger in Brown GG Jacquard, Was $439, Dimensions 10W X 10H X 1D

Jessica Childers
GUCCI
512-392-9130


----------



## 444faith

From: Robert Chao [mailto:robert.chao.gucci@gmail.com] 
Sent: Tuesday, May 22, 2012 6:34 PM
Subject: Memorial Day Sale Gucci Vacaville

Hello!

We are excited to announce our 2012 Memorial Day Holiday Sale!

This year&#8217;s pre-sale will begin Wednesday, May 23rd, official dates of the sale are Friday, May 25th &#8211; Monday, May 28th.

There will be Fall Season merchandise at 30% off, and Spring season merchandise at 50% off!

-Men&#8217;s & Women&#8217;s Shoes
-Men&#8217;s & Women&#8217;s RTW
-Men&#8217;s & Women&#8217;s Silks
-Men&#8217;s & Women&#8217;s Belts

The Signature Abbey hobos and totes will also be 50% off. Attached are photos of the handbags and below are the features and benefits of these styles:

Picture 1: Black denim signature fabric Abbey tote

Picture 2: Black signature nylon Abbey tote

Features and Benefits for the Abbey tote:  Original Price $509   Sale Price: $259
-          L: 13&#8221; x W: 4&#8221; H: 10&#8221;, Arm drop: 8.5&#8221;
-          3 outer pockets great to hold keys, cell phone
-          Outer pockets all have closures, two are magnetic the other is a zip closure
-          Tote has a magnetic closure and inner zip pocket
-          Functional style for everyday, work and any time of the year


Picture 3: Signature fabric Abbey hobo in dark brown (left: small, right: large)

Picture 4: Signature fabric Abbey hobo in black denim (left: small., right: large)

Features and Benefits for the small Abbey hobo:  Original Price: $429   Sale Price: $209
-          L: 12&#8221; x  W: 2&#8221;x H: 9.5&#8221;, Arm drop: 7.5&#8221;
-          Inner zip pocket
-          Zip closure
-          Nice size for evening 

Features and Benefits for the large Abbey hobo:  Original Price: $519   Sale Price: $259
-          L: 15&#8221; x  W: 2&#8221; x H: 12&#8221;, Arm drop: 8&#8221;
-          Inner zip pocket
-          Zip closure
-          Good for everyday, both colors can be worn all year round 


Come take advantage of this great holiday sale. We look forward to seeing you in the stores!!

Have a great day!






-- 
Robert Chao
Sales Associate
Gucci
284 Nut Tree Road
Vacaville, CA 95687
M:408.644.2398
T: 707.447.0104
F: 707.447.0121


----------



## addicted

Good Day!
Happy Memorial Day Weekend!! These select men&rsquo;s Ready to Wear pieces are 30% off this weekend.  Official Sales Dates are Friday May 25th to Monday May 28th.  You may contact me now to pre-order your favorite pieces.  Please use the sizing chart below to help you determine the size that you will need.  I hope you see something you like this time around!  UPS Ground shipping is $10 with a signature required upon delivery.  For your security, we only ship to the billing address of the credit card being used.  As always, all sales are final so there are no returns or exchanges.  I hope to hear from you soon!

I appreciate your loyal business!!
Jessica Childers

GUCCI

512-392-9130




Please contact me if you need sizing suggestions.

**The Sizes Available are also listed below so make sure your size is there first**Pre-sale starts Wednesday, May 23 through Thursday, May 24, and the actual sale begins Friday May 25 through Monday May 28.  These styles are an additional 30% off of the price that is listed  (The Final Sale Prices After the 30% Discount are listed in Red).




1. $229 Blue Polo with Crest Sizes: L(1), XL(1), XXL(2), XXXL(3) Sale Price: $160.30

2. $269 Skinny garment dyed button down Sizes: 15.5(2), 16(4), 16.5(3), 17(2) Sale Price: $188.30

3. $389 Fitted Icon belt button down Sizes: 15.5(2), 16(2), 16.5(2), 17(2) Sale Price: $272.30

4. $149 Men's Navy Crew Neck Tee With G Script Logo Sizes: XL(1), XXL(2), XXXL(2) Sale Price: $104.30

5. $199 Fitted blue horsebit print button down Sizes: 15.5(1), 16.5(3), 17(2), 17.5(3), 18(2) Sale Price: $139.30

6. $199 Fitted brown horsebit print button down Sizes: 15.5(1), 16(1), 16.5(2), 17(4), 17.5(2), 18(1) Sale Price: $139.30

7. $199 Men's Polo Sizes: XXL(3), XXXL(1) Sale Price: $139.30

8. $199 Navy-Grey Striped Polo Sizes: L(2), XL(2), XXL(5), XXXL(3) Sale Price: $139.30

9. $2079 Padded Biker Jacket Sizes: 50(1), 52(2) Sale Price: $1455.30

10. $2129 Classic Motorcycle Jacket Sizes: 52(1), 54(1) Sale Price: $1490.30

11. $2249 Aged Deer Jacket Sizes: 48(1), 50(2), 52(1)  Sale Price: $1574.30

12. $1749 Grainy Leather Blazer Sizes: 52(1) Sale Price: $1224.30

Please see men's sizing below:

American     Italian

34               44
36               46
38               48
40               50
42               52
44               54
46               56


----------



## addicted

Good Day!
We welcome you to shop our Memorial Day Sale this weekend.  Pre-sale begins now & official sale dates are May 25th to May 28th. These select handbags are marked down about an extra 50% off outlet prices!!  For your shopping convenience, the final sale prices are listed below.  Get your favorite style now, as they will sell out quickly!  UPS Ground shipping is $10 with a signature required upon delivery.  Expedited shipping options are available if necessary.  For your security we only ship to the billing address of the credit card that is used.  As always all sales are final, so there are no returns or exchanges.  Enjoy!!
I appreciate your loyal business!!



Jessica Childers 

GUCCI San Marcos

512-392-9130


1.)  $259 Small Abbey Hobo in Brown Pebbled Leather, Was $519, Dimensions 12W X 8H X 3D
2.)  $259 Small Abbey Hobo in Black Pebbled Leather, Was $519, Dimensions 12W X 8H X 3D
3.)  $259 Large Abbey Hobo in Brown GG Denim, Was $519, Dimensions 15W X 10H X 3D
4.)  $259 Large Abbey Hobo in Black GG Denim,  Was $519, Dimensions 15W X 10H X 3D
5.)  $209 Small Abbey Hobo in Brown GG Denim, Was $429,  Dimensions 12W X 8H X 3D
6.)  $209 Small Abbey Hobo in Black GG Denim, Was $429, Dimensions 12W X 8H X 3D
7.) $259 Medium Abbey Pocket Tote in Brown GG Jacquard, Was $509, Dimensions 10W X 10H X 4D
8.)  $259 Medium Abbey Pocket Tote in Brown GG Denim, Was $509, Dimensions 13W X 10H X 4D
9.)  $259 Medium Abbey Pocket Tote in Black GG Jacquard, Was $509, Dimensions 13W X 10H X 4D
10.)  $259 Medium Abbey Pocket Tote in Black GG Denim, Was $509, Dimensions 13W X 10H X 4D
-- 
I appreciate your loyal business!

Jessica Childers
GUCCI
512-392-9130


----------



## bluemoon123

Please contact Trey (designer handbag) at 704-442-7900 directly.

Following pictures show what is available today  -- 33% off at NM store in NC.


----------



## alouette

More NM sale bag eye candy.

Christina Abro
248.979.5840
ChristinaAbro@gmail.com


----------



## addicted

Good Afternoon!
Here is a look at the latest Guccissima arrivals!  Enjoy!  Please don&rsquo;t hesitate to give me a call if I can answer any questions for you or if you&rsquo;d like to place an order.  UPS Ground shipping is $10 with a signature required upon delivery.  Expedited shipping options are available if necessary.  For your security we only ship to the billing address of the credit card that is used.  As always all sales are final, so there are no returns or exchanges.  I will be here today until 7pm Central Time. I look forward to speaking with you soon!
I appreciate your loyal business!!
Jessica Childers

GUCCI

512-392-9130



1.  $249 Black Guccissima Zip Wallet: QTY: 8
2.  $259 Black Guccissima Wallet: QTY:5
3.  $259 Black Guccissima Flat With GRG Web Detail: Sizes Available: 6, 6.5, 7, 7.5, 8, 9, 10, 11
4.  $289 Black Guccissima Peep Toe Pump 4 Inch Heel: Sizes Available: 5.5, 6, 6.5, 7, 7.5, 8, 8.5, 9, 9.5, 10, 10.5
5.  $569 Medium Black Guccissima Boston: Dimensions 11.5&rdquo;W x 6.5&rdquo;H x 4.5&rdquo;D QTY 3
6.  $699 Large Black Guccissima Boston: Dimensions 13.5&rdquo;W x 7.5&rdquo;H x 5&rdquo;D QTY 2
7.  $519 Black Holiday Small Hobo in Guccissima Leather: Dimensions 9.5&rdquo;W x 7&rdquo;H x 4.5&rdquo;D QTY 5
8.  $769 Full Moon Tote in Guccissima Leather: Dimensions 16&rdquo;W x 13&rdquo;H x 5&rdquo;D QTY 3
9.  $529 Black Guccissima Flat Tote: Dimensions 13.5&rdquo;W x 15&rdquo;H x 1&rdquo;D QTY 7
10. $769 Black Leather Full Moon Tote With Guccissima Trim: Dimensions 16&rdquo;W x 13&rdquo;H x 5&rdquo;D QTY 3

Jessica Childers

GUCCI

512-392-9130


----------



## alouette

What is left for NM sale bags:

Christina Abro
Chanel Accessories
Neiman Marcus, Troy
248.979.5840
christinaabro@gmail.com


----------



## miklu02

http://www.ebay.com/itm/290721624058?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## dooneybaby

Gucci handbag sale on the official Gucci website.
Dozens of styles to chose from.

http://www.gucci.com/us/category/u/sale/handbags#look42038lookA113

(forgive me if this already has been mentioned)

I just purchased the Vintage Web medium hobo with web detail for $619. It's normally $885.


----------



## papertiger

UK sale starts this Wednesday (13.06.12) usually the sale is Europe-wide and on-line at the same time


----------



## angels rcde

papertiger said:


> UK sale starts this Wednesday (13.06.12) usually the sale is Europe-wide and on-line at the same time



In spain from yesterday until next 18.06.12


----------



## alouette

black medium Greenwich horsebit hobo, $840:

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/p/Gu...cid%3Dsrc_BG%2BSale%2BSilo%2BEndeca%2BLanding

grey Greenwich shoulder bag, medium, $1008:

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/p/Gu...Bags/prod70710230/?eVar4=You May Also Like RR


Looks like sales item returns are slowly trickling in.


----------



## addicted

Good Day!
Here is a look at the latest arrivals!  Some of these pieces are super-hot sellers, so don&rsquo;t wait too long.  They may sell out quicker than you think!  I hope you get lucky this time around!  Please give me a call if you have any questions at all or if you see something you&rsquo;d like to order.  UPS Ground shipping is $10 with a signature required upon delivery.  For your security we only ship to the billing address of the credit card used.  As always all sales are final, so there are no returns or exchanges.  I hope to hear from you soon!
I appreciate your loyal business!!
Jessica Childers

GUCCI

512-392-9130

1.    $259 GG Crystal Charmy Wallet: QTY 6

2.    $399 Princey Large GG Crystal Hobo With GRG Detail: Dimensions 15&rdquo;L x 11&rdquo;H x 1.5&rdquo;D QTY 10

3.    $409 Crystal Abbey Open top Tote: Dimensions 15Lx10Hx5D QTY 10

4.    $429 Medium Princey Boston Top Handle Hobo: Dimensions 13.5Lx6.5Hx5D QTY 10

5.    $429 GG Crystal Abbey Zip Top Tote: Dimensions 12&rdquo;L x 8&rdquo;H x 5&rdquo;D QTY 10

6.    $429 Medium GG Crystal Princey Zip Top Tote With GRG Detail: Dimensions 15Lx10Hx5D QTY 10

7.    $429 Medium GG Crystal Princey Open Top Tote: Dimensions 14&rdquo; QTY 5

8.    $499 Medium GG Crystal Flat Hobo: Dimensions 13&rdquo;L x 10.5&rdquo;H x 2&rdquo;D QTY 5

9.  $539 Doll Large Hobo in GG Crystal With Brown Leather Trim: Dimensions 16.5&rdquo;L x 13&rdquo;H x 3&rdquo;D QTY 5

10.  $599 Bucket Tote Medium in GG Crystal With Brown Leather Trim: Dimensions 11&rdquo;L x 12.5&rdquo;H x 4.5&rdquo;D QTY 5

11.  $459 Britt Tote In Black Jacquard With Silver Hardware: Dimensions 19&rdquo;L x 12&rdquo;H x 5&rdquo;D QTY 10

12.  $429 Black Jacquard GG Monogram Backpack: Dimensions 13&rdquo;L x 16.5&rdquo;H x 7&rdquo;D QTY 10

13.  $309 Women&rsquo;s Britt Continental Original GG Canvas Wallet: QTY 5

14.     $309 Heritage French Style Wallet with Horsebit & GRG Web:  QTY 1

15.  $309 Heritage GG Canvas French Wallet with Horsebit & GRG Web: QTY 2


----------



## justonemore

Gucci Sale at Saks - PM for SA


----------



## justonemore

Here is what's left from my previous posts .... PM for SA


----------



## justonemore

Diaper Bag $990 now $517 - PM for SA


----------



## justonemore

A few more .... PM for SA
Clutches - 
Gold $995 - now $522.37
Pink with stones $1800 - now $945
Black $1145 - now $601.12
Long Strap with stones - $2670 - now $1401.75  Wow-beautiful!


----------



## justonemore

Gucci Santa Monica Woven Tote
PM for SA
$2890 - now $1517
All 3 colors available - Nat, Blue and Red


----------



## justonemore

5 sale wallets at Saks (the ones on top of the glass) - PM for SA


----------



## wobertow

Hello,


We welcome you to shop our July 4th Sale.  Pre-sale begins Thursday, June 21st   & official sale dates are June 22nd  to July 4th. These select handbags are marked down to special holiday prices!!  For your shopping convenience, the final sale prices are listed below.  Get your favorite style now, as they will sell out quickly! 



UPS Ground shipping is $10 with a signature required upon delivery.  Expedited shipping options are available if necessary.  For your security we only ship to the billing address of the credit card that is used. We will begin shipping these items out on Tuesday June 26.  As per the GUCCI security policy, we are not allowed to give out tracking numbers. However, we are more than happy to track the package for you and let you know the date of arrival. 



We do not allow any holds. *Prices are subject to change*





 As always all sales are final, so there are no returns or exchanges.  Enjoy!!



Thank you,

Ann Au

GUCCI San Marcos

512-392-9130





1.)  $259 Small Abbey Hobo in Brown Pebbled Leather, Was $519, Dimensions 12W X 8H X 3D



2.)  $259 Small Abbey Hobo in Black Pebbled Leather, Was $519, Dimensions 12W X 8H X 3D



3.)  $199 Small Abbey Hobo in Brown GG Denim, Was $429,  Dimensions 12W X 8H X 3D



4.)  $199 Small Abbey Hobo in Black GG Denim, Was $429, Dimensions 12W X 8H X 3D



5.)  $199 Black Suede Crossbody Messenger with Black Guccissima Trim, Was $409, Dimensions 10W X 10H X 1D



6.)  $199 Medium Black Denim Abbey Crossbody Messenger, Was $449, Dimensions 11.5W X 12.5H X 1D



7.)  $199 Medium Brown Denim Abbey Crossbody Messenger, Was $449, Dimensions 11.5W X 12.5H X 1D



8.)  $199 Medium Black Jacquard Abbey Crossbody Messenger, Was $449, Dimensions 11.5W X 12.5H X 1D



9.)  $199 Medium GG+ Tote with Brown Trim, Was $429, Dimensions 12.5W X 8.5H X 4.5D



10.)  $199 Medium GG+ Tote with Nude Trim, Was $429, Dimensions 12.5W X 8.5H X 4.5D



11.)  $199 Flat Hobo in Large G Brown Jacquard, Was $439, Dimensions 13W X 11H X 1D



12.)  $199 Flat Hobo in Black Dialux, Was $439, Dimensions 13W X 11H X 1D



13.)  $199 Flat Hobo in Black Canvas, Was $439, Dimensions 13W X 11H X 1D



14.)  $289 Flat Hobo in Black Horsebit Embossed Leather, Was $579, Dimensions 13W X 11H X 1D



15.)  $289 Flat Hobo in Brown Calf Hair with Brown Trademark, Was $579, Dimensions 13W X 11H X 1D



16.)  $289 Flat Hobo in Black Guccissima Leather, Was $579, Dimensions 13W X 11H X 1D



17.)  $199 Tan Canvas Open Tote with Gold Trim, Was $429, Dimensions 12W X 8H X 4D



18.)  $199 Brown Canvas Open Tote with Charm, Was $429, Dimensions 12W X 8H X 4D



19.)  $199 Black Open Tote with Charm, Was $429, Dimensions 12W X 8H X 4D



20.)  $199 Magenta Canvas Tote with White Trim, Was $419, Dimensions 14.5W X 9.5H X 5D





-- 
Thank you,

Ann Au
GUCCI
512.392.9130






































this is from my SA from San marcos, tx
I'm not sure why the pics aren't showing but i'll try to upload again later.


----------



## wobertow

There it is. I hope my uploading works this time.


----------



## addicted

From Jessica today:

Good Day!
We welcome you to shop our 4th of July Sale.  Our sale runs now to July 4th. These select handbags are marked down to special holiday prices!!  For your shopping convenience, the final sale prices are listed below.  Get your favorite style now, as they will sell out quickly!  UPS Ground shipping is $10 with a signature required upon delivery.  Expedited shipping options are available if necessary.  For your security we only ship to the billing address of the credit card that is used. As always all sales are final, so there are no returns or exchanges.  I hope to hear from you soon!
I appreciate your loyal business!!
Jessica Childers
GUCCI
512-392-9130


1.)  $199 Small Abbey Hobo in Brown GG Denim, Was $429,  Dimensions 12W X 8H X 3D

2.)  $199 Small Abbey Hobo in Black GG Denim, Was $429, Dimensions 12W X 8H X 3D

3.)  $199 Black Suede Crossbody Messenger with Black Guccissima Trim, Was $409, Dimensions 10W X 10H X 1D

4.)  $199 Medium Black Denim Abbey Crossbody Messenger, Was $449, Dimensions 11.5W X 12.5H X 1D

5.)  $199 Medium Brown Denim Abbey Crossbody Messenger, Was $449, Dimensions 11.5W X 12.5H X 1D

6.)  $199 Medium Black Jacquard Abbey Crossbody Messenger, Was $449, Dimensions 11.5W X 12.5H X 1D

7.)  $199 Medium Brown Jacquard Abbey Crossbody Messenger, Was $449, Dimensions 11.5W X 12.5H X 1D

8.)  $199 Flat Hobo in Large G Brown Jacquard, Was $439, Dimensions 13W X 11H X 1D

9.) $199 Flat Hobo in Black denim GG with Name plate, Was $439, Dimensions 13W X 11H X 1D

10.) $199 Flat Hobo in Brown denim GG with Name plate, Was $439, Dimensions 13W X 11H X 1D

11). $199 Flat Hobo in Black Jacquard GG, Was $439, Dimensions 13W X 11H X 1D

Jessica Childers
GUCCI
512-392-9130


----------



## addicted

From Jessica 7/10

Good Day!

Here is a look at Part I of the new arrivals of the day, but refresh your inbox often!  Part II is on the way! Enjoy! Please give me a call if you have any questions or if you see something you like.  UPS Ground shipping is $10 with a signature required upon delivery.  For your security we only ship to the billing address of the credit card that is used.  As always all sales are final, so there are no returns or exchanges. I look forward to hearing from you soon!

I appreciate your loyal business!!



Jessica Childers

GUCCI

512-392-9130



1.) $479 Crystal GG D-Gold Hobo with Zipper Top and Brown Trim: Dimensions 12W x 7H x 4D QTY 5
2.) $389 X-Large East-West Tote with Gold ring Hardware in Dark Green: Dimensions 17W x 13H x 7D QTY 4
3.) $389 X-Large East-West Tote with Gold ring Hardware in Light Green: Dimensions 17W x 13H x 7D QTY 5
4.) $499 GG Glam Canvas with Brown Trim Boston: Dimensions 13.5W x 7.5H x 5D QTY 4
5.) $439 Abbey Brown Black GG Canvas Messenger: Dimensions 12W x 12H x 2D QTY 8
6.) $669 Brown and Black GG Canvas Full Moon: Dimensions 16W x 13H x 5D QTY 7
7.) $259 Rule Short Tri-Fold Wallet in Black-Brown GG Canvas: QTY 3 QTY 4
8.) $379 Medium Open Top Bucket Tote in Brown-Black Tweed GG Canvas: Dimensions 12W x 12.5H x 5D QTY 7
9.) $599 Large Pink Guccissima Holiday Hobo: Dimensions 14.5W x 10H x 6D QTY 1
10.) $599 Large Lavender Guccissima Holiday Hobo: Dimensions 14.5W x 10H x 6D QTY 5
11.) $569 Medium Cobalt Blue Guccissima Open Top Tote: Dimensions 15W x 13H x 5D QTY 10
12.) $409 Black GG Crystal Zip Messenger With Black Leather Trim: Dimensions 15W x 12H x 2D QTY 9
13.)  $429 Medium GG Crystal Messenger With Front Zip Pocket: Dimensions 11W x 10.5H x 1D QTY 9
14.)  $249 Flat Cosmetic Case in White Guccissima With Strap: Dimensions 8.5W x 4.5H x 1D QTY 4
15.)  $249 Flat Cosmetic Case in Black Guccissima With Strap: Dimensions 8.5W x 4.5H x 1D QTY 4
16.)  $249 Flat Cosmetic Case in Metallic Gunmetal Guccissima With Strap: Dimensions 8.5W x 4.5H x 1D QTY 4
17.)  $129 Black Guccissima Cosmetic Zip Around: QTY 7
18.)  $369 Large Green GG Canvas Hobo With Zipper: Dimensions 15L x 11.5H  x 5.5D QTY 4
19.)  $369 Norris Large Black GG Jacquard Hobo With Long Zipper Strap: Dimensions 15L x 11.5H  x 5.5D QTY 7
20.)  $369 Brown GG Jacquard Hobo: Dimensions 15L x 11.5H  x 5.5D QTY 8
Jessica Childers
GUCCI
512-392-9130


----------



## addicted

Part 2 from Jessica 7/10

Good Day!

Thanks for being patient!  Here is a look at Part II of the new arrivals of the day! Enjoy! Please be aware that these Ready to Wear pieces run small (especially the swimwear).  Please give me a call if you have any questions or if you see something you like.  UPS Ground shipping is $10 with a signature required upon delivery.  For your security we only ship to the billing address of the credit card that is used.  As always all sales are final, so there are no returns or exchanges. I look forward to hearing from you soon!

I appreciate your loyal business!!

Jessica Childers

GUCCI

512-392-9130


Size Chart
2, XS=38
4, S  =40
6, M =42
8, L  =44

1.)  $239 Red Vietri Gathered Triangle Bikini: FINAL SALE PRICE $99, Retail $595, Sizes: XS, S
2.)  $239 Yellow Vietri Gathered Triangle Bikini: FINAL SALE PRICE $99, Retail $595, Sizes: XS, M
3.)  $329 Black and Biege Abstract Triangle Bikini: FINAL SALE PRICE $99, Retail $550, Sizes: XS, S, M, L
4.)  $799 2 Piece Slash Dress: FINAL SALE PRICE $479, Retail $2,650, Sizes: 38, 40, 42
5.)  $809 Red Side Drape Dress Abstract Print: FINAL SALE PRICE $479, Retail $2,690, Sizes:40, 42
6.)  $809 Brown Side Drape Dress Abstract Print: FINAL SALE PRICE $479, Retail $2,690, Sizes: 38, 40, 42
7.)  $929 Long Coat Abstract Print: FINAL SALE PRICE $559, Retail $2.995, Sizes: 38, 40
8.)  $1769 Shirt Dress Print: FINAL SALE PRICE $529, Retail $2,950, Sizes: 40 ONLY
9.)  $2219 Front Flap Dress Lito Print: FINAL SALE PRICE $669, Retail $3,695, Sizes: 38, 40, 42

Jessica Childers
GUCCI
512-392-9130


----------



## Gucciformywife

Hi,

I'm looking for a gift for my wife (it would be her first Gucci). Can someone let me know what's a good place to buy apart from Gucci.com

Also how are the fabric ones compared to the leather bags? Sorry I've no knowledge of these but really want to get her something nice

Will really appreciate the help.


----------



## Nyria

mashedpotato said:


> is it safe shopping on ebay? I don't trust ebay for fashion.....



I would always get anything you are looking at authenticated here first - no matter what the seller's reputation is.

Then make sure you pay safe - paypal -- and even better is using paypal with a credit card - then you are double protected =)


----------



## Pursebop

*FANTASTIC GUCCI GUCCISIMMA DK SILVER MONOGRAM TASSEL HOBO BAG
*
http://www.ebay.com/itm/FANTASTIC-G...H_Handbags&hash=item35bea5a433#ht_2032wt_1413


----------



## mashedpotato

Nyria said:


> I would always get anything you are looking at authenticated here first - no matter what the seller's reputation is.
> 
> Then make sure you pay safe - paypal -- and even better is using paypal with a credit card - then you are double protected =)



Thank you so much! 
I will keep that in mind: )


----------



## simone72

Pretty Jackie bag
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=261076858848&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT#ht_500wt_823


----------



## ccxpdx

Missed Bluefly sale on Jackie--anyone know how often they have a designer sale?


----------



## flipchickmc

Good Afternoon!



I have attached photos of our Labor Day Sale handbags. Pre-sale begins TODAY, August 30th. The sale officially starts Friday August 30th and this promotion is valid through Monday, September 3rd.



 All shipments will start going out Wednesday, September 5th.



We ship anywhere in the United States for $10 UPS Ground, insured with signature required.  We only ship to the billing address of the credit card that is used for the order.  Since all items are discounted, there are no holds.  Everything is final sale, there are no returns or exchanges.



Have a wonderful day!





Best,



Marissa Hernandez-Garcia

GUCCI San Marcos

512-392-9130







1.  $279, was $399 Small East-West Top Handle Tote in Dark Green-Black GG Canvas, Dimensions 9&rdquo; W x 7&rdquo; H x 4&rdquo; D x 4&rdquo; Drop [QTY 16]

2.  $219, was $319 Small Zip Top Hobo in White GG+ (Coated Canvas) with Pastel Pink-Blue Web Handle, Dimensions 9.5&rdquo; W x 5.5&rdquo; H x 2&rdquo; D x 7&rdquo; Drop [QTY 21]

3.  $219, was $319 Small Zip Top Hobo in White GG+ (Coated Canvas) with Navy-White Web Handle, Dimensions 9.5&rdquo; W x 5.5&rdquo; H x 2&rdquo; D x 7&rdquo; Drop [QTY 41]

4.  $249, was $359 Small Zip Top Hobo in Silver GG Canvas with silver trim, Dimensions 9.5&rdquo; W x 5.5&rdquo; H x 2&rdquo; D x 7&rdquo; Drop [QTY 15]

5.  $249, was $359 Small Zip Top Hobo in Silver GG Canvas with white trim, Dimensions 9.5&rdquo; W x 5.5&rdquo; H x 2&rdquo; D x 7&rdquo; Drop [QTY 15]

6.  $329, was $479 Medium East-West Boston in Black GG Jacquard (Nylon) , Dimensions 12&rdquo; W x 6&rdquo; H x 4.5&rdquo; D x 8&rdquo; Drop [QTY 52]

7.  $299, was $439 Trademark Flat Hobo with Long Shoulder Strap in Solid Black Canvas, Dimensions 13&rdquo; W x 11&rdquo; H x 2&rdquo; D x 11&rdquo; Drop [QTY 66]

8.  $419, was $609 Medium Top Handle Boston in Black Suede with Guccissima Stripe, Dimensions 11&rdquo; W x 7&rdquo; H x 5&rdquo; D x 4&rdquo; Drop [QTY 19]








-- 
Thank you !

Marissa
Gucci San Marcos
3939 IH35 S Suite 1050
San Marcos, Texas 78666
512-392-9130


----------



## flipchickmc

Good Afternoon!



Here are the select women&rsquo;s shoes that are part of the Labor Day Sale!  These select shoes are 50% off of already reduced prices, sale price is listed below in red.  If you are interested in placing an order just give me a call back at the store.  It is $10 for ups ground shipping with signature required upon delivery.  We have to ship to the billing address on the card that is provided. 



Keep in mind all sales are final, there are no returns or exchanges.  **Prices are subject to change**



I will be here today until 9 p.m. so I hope to hear from you soon!



Thank you and happy shopping!
Marissa Hernandez-Garcia

GUCCI San Marcos

(512) 392-9130





1.  $279 Cage 95 Sandal in Strawberry Suede: Sale Price $139.50  Sizes: 6.5, 7, (4) 7.5, (2) 8, (3) 8.5, (4) 9, 9.5, (2) 10

2.  $279 Cage 95 Sandal in Dark Teal Suede: Sale Price $139.50  Sizes: (2) 6.5, (2) 7.5, 8.5

3.  $329 Red Sofia Peeptoe With Stitch Detail: Sale Price $164.50 Sizes: (2) 6, 6.5, (2)7, (2)7.5, (3)8, (3) 8.5, (2)9, 9.5, 10

4.  $329 Olive Sofia Peeptoe With Stitch Detail: Sale Price $164.50  Sizes: 6, (2)6.5, (2)7.5, (2) 8, (2) 8.5, 9, 9.5, 10, 10.5

5.  $339 Alyona Cognac Leather Platform Pump: Sale Price $169.50 Sizes: 6.5, 7, (2) 8, (2) 8.5, (2) 9, 9.5

6.  $379 Marrakech Tan Leather Sandal: Sale Price $189.50 Sizes: (2) 8, 8.5, 9, 10

7.  $379 Marrakech Brick Red Leather Sandal: Sale Price $189.50 Sizes: (2) 6, (2) 7.5, (2) 8, (2) 8.5, (4) 9, 9.5

8.  $399 Joplin Shearling Clog in Tan Suede: Sale Price $199.50 Sizes: 5.5, 6, 6.5, 7, 7.5, 8, 8.5, 9, 9.5, 10

9.  $399 Joplin Shearling Clog in Black Suede: Sale Price $199.50 Sizes: 5.5, 7.5, 8, 8.5, 10

10.  $579 Tan Suede Joplin Clog: Sale Price $289.50 Sizes: 6, 6.5, 7, (2) 7.5, (3) 8, (2) 8.5, (3) 9, (2) 9.5

11.  $579 Black Suede Joplin Clog: Sale Price $289.50 Sizes: 5.5, 6.5, 7.5

12.  $629 Brown Trish Bootie: Sale Price $314.50 Sizes:  5.5, 6.5, (2) 7, (3) 7.5, (2) 8, (2) 8.5, 9, 9.5,

13.  $629 Black Trish Bootie: Sale Price $314.50 Sizes: 5.5, (2) 6, (3) 6.5, (2) 7, (2) 7.5, (3) 8, (3) 8.5, (3) 9, 9.5, 10, 10.5

14.  $899 Trish Tall Boot In Cognac Leather: Sale Price $449.50 Sizes: 6.5, 7, 7.5, 8, 8.5, 9, 10

15.  $899 Trish Tall Boot In Black Leather: Sale Price $449.50 Sizes: 6, 7, 7.5

16.  $899 Trish Tall Boot in Brown Leather: Sale Price $449.50 Sizes: 5.5, (2) 6, (2) 6.5, (2) 7, (3) 7.5, (2) 8, (3) 8.5, (2) 9, 9.5, 10

17. $699 Tan Ostrich Huston Jane Pump: Sale Price $349.50 Sizes: 7, 7.5, (2) 8.5, 9

18.  $389 Black Suede Huston Jane Pump With Gold detail: Sale Price $194.50 Sizes: 8, (2) 8.5, 9






-- 
Thank you !

Marissa
Gucci San Marcos
3939 IH35 S Suite 1050
San Marcos, Texas 78666
512-392-9130


----------



## mmmoussighi

http://www.ebay.com/itm/170906520370?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## flipchickmc

New email from Marissa today. Pls contact her direct for inquiries. 


Hello!



Here is a look at a few new arrivals in handbags with the matching wallets.  If you are interested or have any questions at all please feel free to give me a call back at the store.  Keep in mind that quantities are limited so they will sell quickly!  All sales are final, there are no returns or exchanges.  We also ship for $10 UPS ground with signature required upon delivery.  We do have to ship to the billing address on the credit card.



I will be in today until 9 p.m. and tomorrow from 1-9 p.m. so I hope to hear from you soon!



Thank you and Happy shopping!

Marissa Hernandez-Garcia

GUCCI San Marcos

(512) 392-9130



1.)  $289 Scarlett Orig GG Canvas With Nude Trim and Window ID: QTY 4

2.)  $309 Heritage Brown Leather With GRG Web Detail French Style: QTY 2

3.)  $329 Heritage Brown Leather With GRG Web Detail Continental: QTY 2

4.)  $359 Ride Cognac Pebble Leather Continental: QTY 4

5.)  $359 Ride Black Pebble Leather Continental: QTY 4

6.)  $429 Tote N/S Orig GG Top Handle With GRG Web: Dimensions 15&rdquo;W x 15&rdquo;H x 4&rdquo;D QTY 4

7.)  $629 Medium Sukey Tote in Beige-Blue Diamante: Dimensions 13&rdquo; W x 9&rdquo; H x 4&rdquo; D QTY 1

8.)  $799 Sukey Orig GG Canvas Boston With Cognac Trim: Dimensions 16&rdquo;W x 8.5&rdquo;H x 7&rdquo;D QTY 5

9.)  $1,079 Medium Heritage Horsebit Hobo With GRG Web in Beige-Ebony GG Canvas with Tan Trim: Dimensions 12&rdquo; W x 9&rdquo; H x 4&rdquo; D QTY 3

10.)  $1,179 Sukey Boston Winter Leaf Metallic With Long Strap: Dimensions 16&rdquo;W x 8.5&rdquo;H x 7&rdquo;D QTY 1

11.)  $1,389 Medium Heritage Horsebit Hobo With GRG Web in Brown Leather: Dimensions 12&rdquo; W x 9&rdquo; H x 4&rdquo; D QTY 3

12.)  $1,389 Medium Heritage Horsebit Hobo With GRG Web in Black Leather: Dimensions 12&rdquo; W x 9&rdquo; H x 4&rdquo; D QTY 4




-- 
Thank you !

Marissa
Gucci San Marcos
3939 IH35 S Suite 1050
San Marcos, Texas 78666
512-392-9130


----------



## addicted

The pix are already posted above but I wanted you to see Jessica's note...

Good Day!
First of all I wanted to take time to thank all of you for being so patient & understanding during my recent absence. I unexpectedly had to take medical leave at the beginning of August. I apologize that my absence may have affected you.  I am back now & I feel much better. Thank you for having me in your thoughts and prayers. I hope that you will accept my apology & I look forward to continuing business with you.
 Here is a look at the latest arrivals!  There are some really nice styles here, but the quantities are limited. Please give me a call or shoot me an email if you have an questions or if you&rsquo;d like to place an order. UPS Ground shipping is $10 with a signature required upon delivery. Expedited shipping options are available if necessary.  For your security, we only ship to the billing address of the credit card that is used.  As always all sales are final, so there are no returns or exchanges. I look forward to speak with you soon!
I appreciate your loyal business!!
Jessica Childers

GUCCI

512-392-9130



1.)  $289 Scarlett Orig GG Canvas With Nude Trim and Window ID: QTY 4
2.)  $309 Heritage Brown Leather With GRG Web Detail French Style: QTY 2
3.)  $329 Heritage Brown Leather With GRG Web Detail Continental: QTY 1
4.)  $359 Ride Cognac Pebble Leather Continental: QTY 4
5.)  $359 Ride Black Pebble Leather Continental: QTY 4
6.)  $429 Tote N/S Orig GG Top Handle With GRG Web: Dimensions 15&rdquo;W x 15&rdquo;H x 4&rdquo;D QTY 4
7.)  $799 Sukey Orig GG Canvas Boston With Cognac Trim: Dimensions 16&rdquo;W x 8.5&rdquo;H x 7&rdquo;D QTY 2
8.)  $1,079 Medium Heritage Horsebit Hobo With GRG Web in Beige-Ebony GG Canvas with Tan Trim: Dimensions 12&rdquo; W x 9&rdquo; H x 4&rdquo; D QTY 3
9.)  $1,179 Sukey Boston Winter Leaf Metallic With Long Strap: Dimensions 16&rdquo;W x 8.5&rdquo;H x 7&rdquo;D QTY 1
10.)  $1,389 Medium Heritage Horsebit Hobo With GRG Web in Brown Leather: Dimensions 12&rdquo; W x 9&rdquo; H x 4&rdquo; D QTY 3
11.)  $1,389 Medium Heritage Horsebit Hobo With GRG Web in Black Leather: Dimensions 12&rdquo; W x 9&rdquo; H x 4&rdquo; D QTY 4
Jessica Childers

GUCCI

512-392-9130


----------



## lbbolton

Oops! Sorry, I posted to the wrong thread so I deleted it.


----------



## pookie88

Tote with bamboo detail and braided straps. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/GUCCI-bambo...155?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c6808288b


----------



## addicted

Good Day!
Here is a look at the newest arrivals of the week.  Some of these pieces were seen in our as campaigns, so they&rsquo;re the best of the best! Enjoy! Please feel free to give me a call or drop me an email if you have any questions or if you&rsquo;d like to place an order. It is $10 for UPS Ground shipping with a signature required upon delivery.  Expedited shipping options are available if necessary.  For your security we only ship to the billing address of the credit card that is used.  As always all sales are final, so there are no returns or exchanges.  I hope to speak with you soon!
I appreciate your loyal business!!
Jessica Childers

GUCCI

512-392-9130


1. $949 White Heritage web Hobo, Dimensions: 15"L x 13"H x 4"D with 11" drop

2. $1609 Large Heritage Horsebit Hobo with Green-Red Web in Brown, Dimensions: 15"L x 9.5"H x 5"D with 10" drop

3. $1179 Greenwich Shoulder Tote with Spur in Grey, Dimensions: 16"L x 10"H x 6"D with 8" drop

4. $979 Large Greenwich Hobo with Spur in Tan, Dimensions: 13"L x 13"H x 8"D with 10" drop

5. $759 Icon Horsebit Hobo in GG canvas, Dimensions: 14"L x 8"H x 4"D with 10" drop

6. $559 Britt Canvas With Brown Pebble Leather Trim and Long Detachable Strap, Dimensions: 16"L x 13"H x1"D with 5" drop

7. $899 Catherine Top Handle Diamante Tote with Brown Leather Trim, Dimensions: 13.5"L x 12"H x 7"D with 4" drop

8. $1999 Catherine Top Handle Diamante Tote with Brown Croc Trim, Dimensions: 15"L x 13"H x 6.5"D with 3" drop

9. $1899 Catherine Top Handle Diamante Tote with Beige Croc Trim, Dimensions: 15"L x 13"H x 6.5"D with 3" drop

10. $929 Sukey Hobo in Metallic Bronze Leather, Dimensions: 15"L x 9.5"H x 4.5"D with 6" drop

11. $669 Medium Heart Bit Hobo in Brown GG Lurex, Dimensions: 11"L x 7"H x 5"D with 5" drop

12. $969 Medium Heart Bit Top Handle with Brown Lurex, Dimensions: 11.5"L x 10"H x 5"D with 5" drop

13. $1299 GG Canvas Running Tote with Nubuck Leather, Dimensions: 14"L x 10"H x 6"D with 7" drop

14. $1019 Medium Heart Bit Tote in Winterleaf Guccissima, Dimensions: 14"L x 10"H x 6"D with 5.5" drop

15. $979 Large Heart Bit Hobo in Winterleaf Guccissima, Dimensions: 12"L x 10"H x 7"D with 8" drop

16. $1109 Medium Heart Bit Zip Top Tote in Winterleaf Guccissima, Dimensions: 12"L x 11"H x 5"D with 5" drop

17. $1,179 Sukey Boston Winter Leaf Metallic With Long Strap, Dimensions: 14"L x 9"H x 8"D with 6" drop

Jessica Childers
GUCCI
512-392-9130


----------



## addicted

From Jessica this evening 9/18

Good evening!

Here is a look at a few pieces from The GUCCI Heritage Collection as well as a few iPad  accessories. As we all know, it is very difficult to find these iconic Heritage Bags at discounted prices.  Take advantage & enjoy!   Please give me a call or shoot me an email if you have any questions or if you&rsquo;d like to place an order.  UPS Ground shipping is $10 with a signature required upon delivery.  Expedited shipping options are available if necessary.  For your security we only ship to the billing address of the credit card that is used.  As always all sales are final, so there are no returns or exchanges.  I hope to hear from you soon!

I appreciate your loyal business!!

Jessica Childers
GUCCI
512-392-9130

1.      $1,019 Large Heritage Hobo with Green-Red Web in Black:  Dimensions 15&rdquo; W x 12&rdquo; H x 4&rdquo; D with 11&rdquo; Drop
2.      $1,359 Heritage East-West Shoulder Bag with Green-Red Web in Black:  Dimensions 16.5&rdquo; W x 9.5&rdquo; H x 6.5&rdquo; D with 7&rdquo; Drop
3.      $1,359 Heritage East-West Shoulder Bag with Green-Red Web in Brown:  Dimensions 16.5&rdquo; W x 9.5&rdquo; H x 6.5&rdquo; D with 7&rdquo; Drop
4.      $179 iPad Sleeve in Navy GG Imprime
5.      $209 iPad Sleeve in Grey Rubberized Guccissima Leather
6.      $209 iPad Sleeve in Crème Rubberized Guccissima Leather
7.      $319 iPad2 Case in Grey Rubberized Guccissima Leather

Jessica Childers
GUCCI
512-392-9130


----------



## addicted

Good evening!

Here is a look at the latest of our travel & business pieces.  Enjoy!   Please give me a call or shoot me an email if you have any questions or if you&rsquo;d like to place an order.  UPS Ground shipping is $10 with a signature required upon delivery.  Expedited shipping options are available if necessary.  For your security we only ship to the billing address of the credit card that is used.  As always all sales are final, so there are no returns or exchanges.  I hope to hear from you soon!

I appreciate your loyal business!!

Jessica Childers
GUCCI
512-392-9130

1.      $689 Backpack in Brown Diamante Nylon:  Dimensions 15&rdquo; W x 12&rdquo; H x 4&rdquo; D with 11&rdquo; Drop
2.      $689 Backpack in Navy Diamante Nylon:  Dimensions 16.5&rdquo; W x 9.5&rdquo; H x 6.5&rdquo; D with 7&rdquo; Drop
3.      $689 Large Flap Messenger in Navy GG Imprime:  Dimensions 16.5&rdquo; W x 9.5&rdquo; H x 6.5&rdquo; D with 7&rdquo; Drop
4.      $519 Large Tote in Brown Diamante Nylon:  Dimensions 16&rdquo; W x 16&rdquo; H x 3&rdquo; D with 7&rdquo; Handle Drop
5.      $519 Large Tote in Navy Diamante Nylon:  Dimensions 16&rdquo; W x 16&rdquo; H x 3&rdquo; D with 7&rdquo; Handle Drop
6.      $479 Medium Tote in Brown Diamante Nylon:  Dimensions 11&rdquo; W base/17&rdquo; W top x 11&rdquo; H x 11&rdquo; D with 9&rdquo; Strap Drop
7.      $479 Medium Tote in Navy Diamante Nylon:  Dimensions 11&rdquo; W base/17&rdquo; W top x 11&rdquo; H x 11&rdquo; D with 9&rdquo; Strap Drop
8.      $479 Medium Crossbody Messenger in Brown Diamante Nylon:  Dimensions 13&rdquo; W x 11&rdquo; H x 4.5&rdquo; D with up to 26&rdquo; Messenger Strap Drop
9.      $479 Medium Crossbody Messenger in Navy Diamante Nylon:  Dimensions 13&rdquo; W x 11&rdquo; H x 4.5&rdquo; D with up to 26&rdquo; Messenger Strap Drop
10.  $229 Travel Case in Brown Diamante Nylon:  Dimensions 9.5&rdquo; W x 6&rdquo; H x 4&rdquo; D

Jessica Childers
GUCCI
512-392-9130


----------



## addicted

Good Day! 
Here is a look at some of our newest arrivals!  Many of the bags are in our Horsebit Embossed Leather which is very popular abroad.  You don&rsquo;t see these styles often in the USA, but they are slowly making a debut!  Enjoy!  Please feel free to give me a call if you have any questions or if you&rsquo;d like to place an order.  UPS Ground shipping is $10 with a signature required upon delivery.  Expedited shipping options are available if necessary.  For your security we only ship to the billing address of the credit card that is used.  As always all sales are final, so there are no returns or exchanges.  I hope to hear from you soon!
I appreciate your loyal business!!
Jessica Childers

GUCCI

512-392-9130

1.) $579 Princy Zip Top East-West in Black Horsebit Embossed Leather: Dimensions 13.5Lx6Hx5D Drop 8&rdquo;



2.) $419 Medium D Gold Hobo in Brown GG Jacquard (Nylon): Dimensions 12Lx6Hx5D Drop 7&rdquo;



3.) $459 Large Joy Tote in Brown GG Denim: Dimensions 17Lx12Hx6D Drop 8&rdquo;



4.) $519 Princy Flat Hobo in Brown Horsebit Embossed Leather: Dimensions 14.5Lx11Hx2D Drop 9&rdquo;



5.) $529 Abbey East-West Hobo in Brown Horsebit Embossed Leather: Dimensions 16.5Lx10Hx4D Drop 8&rdquo;



6.) $529 Abbey East-West Hobo in Magenta Horsebit Embossed Leather: Dimensions 16.5Lx10Hx4D Drop 8&rdquo;



7.) $529 Large Abbey Tote in Brown Horsebit  Embossed Leather: Dimensions 15Lx10.5Hx4D Drop 8&rdquo;



8.) $529 Large Abbey Tote in Beige Horsebit  Embossed Leather: Dimensions 15Lx10.5Hx4D Drop 8&rdquo;



9.) $579 Large East-West Open Top Tote with Britt Charm in Brown Horsebit Embossed Leather: Dimensions 15Lx12Hx5D Drop 7.5&rdquo;



10.) $579 Large Gifford in Black Horsebit Embossed Leather: Dimensions 14.5Lx15Hx5D Drop 7.5&rdquo;



11.) $579 Large East-West Open Top Tote with Britt Charm in Black Horsebit Embossed Leather: Dimensions 15Lx12Hx5D Drop 7.5&rdquo;



12.) $579 Princy Zip Top East-West in Beige Horsebit Embossed Leather: Dimensions 13.5Lx6Hx5D Drop 8&rdquo;



13.) $259 Beige Horsebit Embossed Continental Slim Wallet



14.) $199 French Flap Wallet in Black Horsebit Embossed Leather



15.) $199 French Flap Wallet in Brown Horsebit Embossed Leather



16.) $259 Magenta Horsebit Embossed Continental Slim Wallet



17.) $259 Black Signoria Horsebit Embossed Continental Wallet



18.) $259 Charmy Continental Wallet in Brown GG Denim



19.) $199 French Flap Wallet in Brown GG Denim



20.) $259 Signoria Continental Wallet in Brown Horsebit Embossed Leather



21.) $259 Punch Continental Wallet in Beige Horsebit Embossed Leather



22.) $259 Punch Continental Wallet in Brown Horsebit Embossed Leather



23.) $259 Signoria Continental Wallet in Beige Horsebit Embossed Leather



24.) $449 Princey Large GG Crystal Open Top Tote: Dimensions 17&rdquo; x 11&rdquo;H x 5&rdquo;D

Jessica Childers

GUCCI

512-392-9130


----------



## tazzdevil007

I dont know if they sell legit items if somone can confirm?? But there is a gucci sale in Beyond the Rack...to sign up for an account is free here is the link http://www.beyondtherack.com   The sale ends on the 15th....


----------



## addicted

Good Afternoon!

We recently received some great new watches for Men & Women!  These are some really great prices on such classic timepieces, so get yours while they&rsquo;re here! These also make great gifts for the ones you love. UPS Ground shipping is $10 with a signature required upon delivery.  Expedited shipping options are available if necessary.  For your security we only ship to the billing address of the credit card that is used.  As always all sales are final, so there are no returns or exchanges. I hope to hear from you soon!

I appreciate your loyal business!!

Jessica Childers
GUCCI
512-392-9130

1.)  $529 Women&rsquo;s G Line Black Dial Watch, Retail $795
2.)  $529 Women&rsquo;s G Line White Dial Watch, Retail $750
3.)  $599 Women&rsquo;s G Line Black Dial With Diamonds, Retail $850
4.)  $699 Women&rsquo;s G Class Small Black Dial SS Watch, Retail $995
5.)  $699 Women&rsquo;s G Class Small Tan Dial Watch, Retail $995
6.)  $699 Women&rsquo;s G Class Small Silver Dial SS Watch, Retail $995
7.)  $699 Men&rsquo;s G Class XL White Dial SS Watch, Retail $995
8.)  $699 Men&rsquo;s G Class XL Black Dial SS Watch, Retail $995
9.)  $699 Men&rsquo;s G Class XL Tan Dial SS Watch, Retail $995
10.)  $1669 Men&rsquo;s Pantheon Automatic Watch with Black Face, Retail $2390

Jessica Childers
GUCCI
512-392-9130


----------



## czaria909

Are these authentic bags that are posted? And,if so how can I find out if the bags are available for sell? Thanks. The brown large Gucci Hysteria bag canvass material, which is number 1 on posted list.Thank  you in advance.







Good Day!
Here is a look at today&rsquo;s new arrivals! Enjoy!  Please give me a call if you have any questions at all or if you&rsquo;d like to place an order.  UPS Ground shipping is $10 with a signature required upon delivery.  Expedited shipping options are available if necessary.  For security purposes we only ship to the billing address of the credit card that is used.  As always, all sales are final so there are no returns or exchanges.  I hope to hear from you soon!
I appreciate your loyal business!!
Jessica Childers
GUCCI
512-392-9130
1.)   $499 Large Hysteria Zip Top Tote in Brown-Black GG Canvas: Dimensions 17" W x 14" H x 7" D with 5.5" Handle Drop
2.)   $439 Navy Crystal Messenger With Ivory Leather Trim: Dimensions 10&rdquo;L x 10&rdquo;H x 1&rdquo;D
3.)   $509 Royal Hobo in GG Black Denim:  Dimensions 15&rdquo; W x 10&rdquo; H x 3&rdquo; D with 8&rdquo; Drop
4.)   $429 Crossbody Messenger in Brown-Black GG Canvas:  Dimensions 10&rdquo; W x 10&rdquo; H x 3&rdquo; D
5.)   $429 Crossbody Messenger in Grey-Black GG Canvas:  Dimensions 10&rdquo; W x 10&rdquo; H x 3&rdquo; D
6.)   $439 Beige/Ebony Crystal Messenger With Brown Trim: Dimensions 10&rdquo;L x 10&rdquo;H x 1&rdquo;D
7.)   $699 Large Hysteria Brown Leather Horsebit Embossed Zip Tote:  Dimensions 17" W x 14" H x 7" D with 5.5" Handle Drop
8.)   $699 Large Hysteria Black Leather Horsebit Embossed Zip Tote:  Dimensions 17" W x 14" H x 7" D with 5.5" Handle Drop
9.)   $559 Medium Hysteria Hobo in Black Horsebit Embossed Leather:  Dimensions 14" W x 10" H x 6" D with 7" Strap Drop  
10.)  $559 Medium Hysteria Hobo in Brown Horsebit Embossed Leather:  Dimensions 14" W x 10" H x 6" D with 7" Strap Drop
11.)  $1,369 Ride Top Handle Satchel in Teal Leather with Detachable Shoulder Strap:  17" W x 12.5" H x 7" D with 7" Handle Drop and 22.5" Shoulder Strap Drop
12.)  $2,589 Marrakech Hobo in Red Anaconda:  Dimensions 16" W x 12" H x 7" D with 8.5" Strap Drop
13.)  $1,319 Medium Craft Blue Python Tote: Dimensions 16&rdquo; W x 11&rdquo;H x 6&rdquo;D with 8.5&rdquo; Strap Drop
14.)  $539 Medium Positano Tote in Beige Canvas with Ivory Bridle Scarf:  Dimensions 12.5&rdquo; W x 8.5&rdquo; H x 4.5&rdquo; D with 6&rdquo; Strap Drop
15.)  $559 Large Positano Tote in Red GG Canvas with Navy Riding Scarf:  Dimensions 15.5&rdquo; W x 12.5&rdquo; H x 5.25&rdquo; D with 8&rdquo; Strap Drop
16.)  $399 Large Gifford Tote in Brown Jacquard:  Dimensions 15&rdquo; W x 16&rdquo; H x 6&rdquo; D with 7&rdquo; Strap Drop
Jessica Childers
GUCCI
512-392-9130[/QUOTE]


----------



## MsJuicyDestiny

czaria909 said:
			
		

> Are these authentic bags that are posted? And,if so how can I find out if the bags are available for sell? Thanks. The brown large Gucci Hysteria bag canvass material, which is number 1 on posted list.Thank  you in advance."
> 
> These bags are direct from a Gucci outlet store. Everything you see posted here is direct sales and deals from either Gucci or other stores who carry Gucci such as DSW... You have to call the SA who's number is listed in the posting for details and ordering. Hope this helps!!


----------



## queeniegirl

czaria909 said:
			
		

> Are these authentic bags that are posted? And,if so how can I find out if the bags are available for sell? Thanks. The brown large Gucci Hysteria bag canvass material, which is number 1 on posted list.Thank  you in advance.
> 
> Good Day!
> Here is a look at today&rsquo;s new arrivals! Enjoy!  Please give me a call if you have any questions at all or if you&rsquo;d like to place an order.  UPS Ground shipping is $10 with a signature required upon delivery.  Expedited shipping options are available if necessary.  For security purposes we only ship to the billing address of the credit card that is used.  As always, all sales are final so there are no returns or exchanges.  I hope to hear from you soon!
> I appreciate your loyal business!!
> Jessica Childers
> GUCCI
> 512-392-9130
> 1.)   $499 Large Hysteria Zip Top Tote in Brown-Black GG Canvas: Dimensions 17" W x 14" H x 7" D with 5.5" Handle Drop
> 2.)   $439 Navy Crystal Messenger With Ivory Leather Trim: Dimensions 10&rdquo;L x 10&rdquo;H x 1&rdquo;D
> 3.)   $509 Royal Hobo in GG Black Denim:  Dimensions 15&rdquo; W x 10&rdquo; H x 3&rdquo; D with 8&rdquo; Drop
> 4.)   $429 Crossbody Messenger in Brown-Black GG Canvas:  Dimensions 10&rdquo; W x 10&rdquo; H x 3&rdquo; D
> 5.)   $429 Crossbody Messenger in Grey-Black GG Canvas:  Dimensions 10&rdquo; W x 10&rdquo; H x 3&rdquo; D
> 6.)   $439 Beige/Ebony Crystal Messenger With Brown Trim: Dimensions 10&rdquo;L x 10&rdquo;H x 1&rdquo;D
> 7.)   $699 Large Hysteria Brown Leather Horsebit Embossed Zip Tote:  Dimensions 17" W x 14" H x 7" D with 5.5" Handle Drop
> 8.)   $699 Large Hysteria Black Leather Horsebit Embossed Zip Tote:  Dimensions 17" W x 14" H x 7" D with 5.5" Handle Drop
> 9.)   $559 Medium Hysteria Hobo in Black Horsebit Embossed Leather:  Dimensions 14" W x 10" H x 6" D with 7" Strap Drop
> 10.)  $559 Medium Hysteria Hobo in Brown Horsebit Embossed Leather:  Dimensions 14" W x 10" H x 6" D with 7" Strap Drop
> 11.)  $1,369 Ride Top Handle Satchel in Teal Leather with Detachable Shoulder Strap:  17" W x 12.5" H x 7" D with 7" Handle Drop and 22.5" Shoulder Strap Drop
> 12.)  $2,589 Marrakech Hobo in Red Anaconda:  Dimensions 16" W x 12" H x 7" D with 8.5" Strap Drop
> 13.)  $1,319 Medium Craft Blue Python Tote: Dimensions 16&rdquo; W x 11&rdquo;H x 6&rdquo;D with 8.5&rdquo; Strap Drop
> 14.)  $539 Medium Positano Tote in Beige Canvas with Ivory Bridle Scarf:  Dimensions 12.5&rdquo; W x 8.5&rdquo; H x 4.5&rdquo; D with 6&rdquo; Strap Drop
> 15.)  $559 Large Positano Tote in Red GG Canvas with Navy Riding Scarf:  Dimensions 15.5&rdquo; W x 12.5&rdquo; H x 5.25&rdquo; D with 8&rdquo; Strap Drop
> 16.)  $399 Large Gifford Tote in Brown Jacquard:  Dimensions 15&rdquo; W x 16&rdquo; H x 6&rdquo; D with 7&rdquo; Strap Drop
> Jessica Childers
> GUCCI
> 512-392-9130


[/QUOTE]
Yes, these are at a Gucci outlet.  Call the phone number Jessica has listed in the email.


----------



## stefanny28

Hi;

I am new at this, I just found out about this forum and I am really excited since my Gucci purse is getting old and we were going to go to the Desert Hill Gucci Outlet in December. But shopping online is so much easier since I live in Canada and there are no Gucci outlet here.

I tried to call the phone number listed here but it keeps ringing and ringing and nobody answer.
I called during store hours and still no luck.

Is there another way to contact the SA at San Marcos Outlet?

Just one more question form the newbie, my husband keeps asking if these are authentic Gucci handbags and merchandise. How can they offer it so cheap???

Thanks


----------



## MsJuicyDestiny

stefanny28 said:
			
		

> Hi;
> 
> I am new at this, I just found out about this forum and I am really excited since my Gucci purse is getting old and we were going to go to the Desert Hill Gucci Outlet in December. But shopping online is so much easier since I live in Canada and there are no Gucci outlet here.
> 
> I tried to call the phone number listed here but it keeps ringing and ringing and nobody answer.
> I called during store hours and still no luck.
> 
> Is there another way to contact the SA at San Marcos Outlet?
> 
> Just one more question form the newbie, my husband keeps asking if these are authentic Gucci handbags and merchandise. How can they offer it so cheap???
> 
> Thanks



No reason for people to continuously question authenticity because you're buying DIRECT from Gucci. You'll receive receipts for purchase and Gucci will show up on your statement and shipping packages. It's this cheap because it's an outlet store and the items are all past season. This is not really "online shopping". It's really ordering by phone from a Gucci sales associate. 

My SA is in a different store here is her info.  She can add you to her email list and let you know when new stuff comes in and for sales at the store. 

Amanda Cherie Gay
Sales Professional
Gucci St. Augustine
(904)824-6269


----------



## stefanny28

Thanks
It is so nice of you to share your SA info.
I'll give her a call right away.


----------



## addicted

Good Day & Happy Halloween!
Here is a look some hot new arrivals!  Enjoy!  These are some really hot pieces to add to any fabulous wardrobe!  Please give me a call if you have any questions or if you&rsquo;d like to place an order!  UPS Ground shipping is $10 with a signature required upon delivery.  Expedited shipping options are available if necessary.  For your security we only ship to the billing address of the credit card that is used.  As always all sales are final, so there are no returns or exchanges.  I hope to hear from you soon!
I appreciate your loyal business!!
Jessica Childers

GUCCI

512-392-9130



1. $949 White Heritage web Hobo Dimensions: 15"L x 13"H x 4"D with 12" drop
2. $1289 Medium Heritage Horsebit Hobo with Green-Red Web in White Dimensions: 12"L x 8"H x 4"D with 9" drop
3. $309 Gucci French Wallet in White Leather With BRB Web
4. $339 Heritage White Leather Continental Wallet With Blue Red Blue Web 
5. $429 Heritage Continental Wallet on Shoulder Chain in White Leather
6. $879 GG Canvas Heritage Tote With GRG Web Dimensions: 14"L x 10"H x 6"D with 6" drop
7. $1079 Medium Heritage Horsebit Hobo with Green-Red Web in Beige-Ebony GG Canvas with Tan Trim Dimensions: 12"L x 8"H x 4"D with 9" drop
8. $329 Heritage Brown GG Canvas With GRG Web Detail 
9. $309 Heritage French Wallet in Brown GG Canvas with Tan Trim 
10. $1389 Medium Heritage Horsebit Hobo with Green-Red Web in Black Dimensions: 17"L x 10"H x 7"D with 6" drop
11. $1019 Large Heritage Hobo with Green-Red Web in Black Dimensions: 15"L x 13"H x 4"D with 12" drop
12. $309 Gucci French Wallet in Black Leather 
13. $1609 Large Heritage Horsebit Hobo with Green-Red Web in Brown Dimensions: 14"L x 9"H x 5"D with 10" drop
14. $1019 Large Heritage Hobo with Green-Red Web in Brown Dimensions: 15"L x 13"H x 4"D with 12" drop
15. $1359 Heritage East-West Shoulder Bag with Green-Red Web in Brown Dimensions: 17"L x 10"H x 7"D with 6" drop
16. $1389 Medium Heritage Horsebit Hobo with Green-Red Web in Brown Dimensions: 12"L x 8"H x 4"D with 9" drop
17. $309 Heritage Brown Leather With GRG Web Detail French Style 
18. $329 Heritage Brown Leather With GRG Web Detail 
19. $2699 Ride satchel in Brown Python Dimensions: 17.5"L x 14"H x 6"D
20. $499 Ride Wristlet Wallet in Brown Python 
21. $2699 Ride satchel in Teal Python Dimensions: 17.5"L x 14"H x 6"D
22. $499 Ride Wristlet Wallet in Teal Python 
Jessica Childers

GUCCI

512-392-9130

You can also email: GSanMarcos@us.gucci.com. (Attention Jessica Childers)


----------



## nova_girl

I was at Costco today (Pentagon City, VA) and there was a small table towards the front of the store with about 8 Gucci bags. I wanted to take a picture but the rep was right there so I wasn't able to sneak one in. They appeared to be bags from the outlets, and the only price I remember was a cream color coated canvas crossbody for $329.


----------



## addicted

I received this from Jessica today! 

Good Day!

Here is a look at the newest arrivals!  Enjoy! Please give me a call or shoot me an email if you have any questions or if you&rsquo;d like to place an order. Quantities are limited, so get yours soon! It is $10 for UPS Ground shipping with a signature required upon delivery.  For your security we only ship to the billing address of the credit card that is used. As always all sales are final, so there are no returns or exchanges.  I hope to hear from you soon!

I appreciate your loyal business!!

Jessica Childers
GUCCI
512-392-9130


1. $839 Medium Scarlett Tote in GG Canvas Dimensions: 15"L x 11"H x 4"D with 6"drop
2. $319 Scarlett Continental Wallet in Nude Guccissima Leather 
3. $249 Scarlett French Wallet in GG Canvas With Nude Trim 
4. $289 Scarlett Orig GG Canvas With Nude Trim and Window ID 
5. $1899 Catherine Top Handle Diamante Tote with Beige Croc Trim Dimensions: 15"L x 12"H x 7"D with 4"drop
6. $1579 Catherine Wallet in Beige Croco Trim 
7. $769 Catherine Wallet in Diamante With Beige Croco Trim 
8. $899 Catherine Top Handle Diamante Tote with Brown Leather Trim Dimensions: 13.5"L x 12"H x 6.5"D with 4.5"drop
9. $395 New Web Continental Wallet in Brown Guccissima Leather
10. $1719 Large Marrakech Hobo in Beige Dimensions: 17"L x 12"H x 7"D with 10"drop
11. $739 Medium Marakech Hobo in GG Canvas with Beige Dimensions: 14.5"L x 10"H x 4"D with 12"drop
12. $969 Medium Marrekech Hobo in Beige Leather Dimensions: 14.5"L x 10"H x 4"D with 12"drop
13. $339 Marrakech Zip Wallet in Beige 
14. $999 GG Canvas Heritage Tote With Blue Red Blue Web Dimensions: 13"L x 10.5"H x 6"D with 6"drop
15. $339 White Leather Continental Heritage Wallet with Blue Red Blue Web
16. $309 Gucci French Wallet in White Leather With Blue Red Blue Web
17. $429 Heritage Continental Wallet on Shoulder Chain in White Leather 
18. $1079 Medium Heritage Tote in Cognac Leather With Green Red Green Web Dimensions: 13"L x 10.5"H x 6"D with 6"drop
19. $309 Heritage French Wallet in Brown GG Canvas with Cognac Trim
20. $909 Medium Scarlett Tote in GG Lurex 
21. $729 Scarlett Hobo in GG Lurex Dimensions: 15"L x 11"H x 4"D with 6"drop
22. $289 Scarlett GG Glam Canvas With GG Detail 
23. $759 Medium Twins open top tote in GG Canvas with Black Trim Dimensions: 14"L x 9"H x 4"D with 7.5"drop
24. $289 Twins Original GG Canvas French Wallet With Black Leather Trim and Interlocking GG Charm

Jessica Childers
GUCCI
512-392-9130
Gsanmarcos@us.gucci.com (attn: Jessica Childers in the subject line)


----------



## niya83

addicted said:


> The pix are already posted above but I wanted you to see Jessica's note...
> 
> Good Day!
> First of all I wanted to take time to thank all of you for being so patient & understanding during my recent absence. I unexpectedly had to take medical leave at the beginning of August. I apologize that my absence may have affected you.  I am back now & I feel much better. Thank you for having me in your thoughts and prayers. I hope that you will accept my apology & I look forward to continuing business with you.
> Here is a look at the latest arrivals!  There are some really nice styles here, but the quantities are limited. Please give me a call or shoot me an email if you have an questions or if you&rsquo;d like to place an order. UPS Ground shipping is $10 with a signature required upon delivery. Expedited shipping options are available if necessary.  For your security, we only ship to the billing address of the credit card that is used.  As always all sales are final, so there are no returns or exchanges. I look forward to speak with you soon!
> I appreciate your loyal business!!
> Jessica Childers
> 
> GUCCI
> 
> 512-392-9130
> 
> 
> 
> 1.)  $289 Scarlett Orig GG Canvas With Nude Trim and Window ID: QTY 4
> 2.)  $309 Heritage Brown Leather With GRG Web Detail French Style: QTY 2
> 3.)  $329 Heritage Brown Leather With GRG Web Detail Continental: QTY 1
> 4.)  $359 Ride Cognac Pebble Leather Continental: QTY 4
> 5.)  $359 Ride Black Pebble Leather Continental: QTY 4
> 6.)  $429 Tote N/S Orig GG Top Handle With GRG Web: Dimensions 15&rdquo;W x 15&rdquo;H x 4&rdquo;D QTY 4
> 7.)  $799 Sukey Orig GG Canvas Boston With Cognac Trim: Dimensions 16&rdquo;W x 8.5&rdquo;H x 7&rdquo;D QTY 2
> 8.)  $1,079 Medium Heritage Horsebit Hobo With GRG Web in Beige-Ebony GG Canvas with Tan Trim: Dimensions 12&rdquo; W x 9&rdquo; H x 4&rdquo; D QTY 3
> 9.)  $1,179 Sukey Boston Winter Leaf Metallic With Long Strap: Dimensions 16&rdquo;W x 8.5&rdquo;H x 7&rdquo;D QTY 1
> 10.)  $1,389 Medium Heritage Horsebit Hobo With GRG Web in Brown Leather: Dimensions 12&rdquo; W x 9&rdquo; H x 4&rdquo; D QTY 3
> 11.)  $1,389 Medium Heritage Horsebit Hobo With GRG Web in Black Leather: Dimensions 12&rdquo; W x 9&rdquo; H x 4&rdquo; D QTY 4
> Jessica Childers
> 
> GUCCI
> 
> 512-392-9130


Hi Jessica..
Can u email me for updates on the gucci outlet sales/deals?
Email to anne_160183@yahoo.com

Thanks!


----------



## klee6731

Gucci watches & jewelry sale for friends & family - Friday Nov 16 125 West 18th Street  New York, NY 10011 one day only!


----------



## love2shop_26

Gucci Vacaville Thanksgiving info below:

On behalf of our Gucci Family, we would like to wish everyone and their families a Warm and Happy Thanksgiving Holiday!

To give our thanks, we have orchestrated an amazing Thanksgiving Sale just for you -

Pre-sale will begin this Wednesday, November 14, 2012 for Womens Ready to Wear and Womens shoes ONLY.

Pre-sale will begin this Friday, November 16, 2012 for select handbags and select luggage pieces at 30%-50% off you must be in store to view the product and pre-sale these pieces. 

Official launch of select Womens Ready to Wear and Womens Shoes is this Friday, November 16th at 50-70% OFF!!

Sale on all markdown merchandise will begin the night of Thursday, November 22nd at 9pm (Black Friday) up to 70% OFF and MORE!!!

-Mens & Womens Shoes
-Mens & Womens Silks
-Mens & Womens Belts
-Mens & Womens RTW
-Unisex Leathergoods
-Hats & Gloves
-Silver & Other Jewelry

We will also have a HUGE assortment of Handbags starting at $99. IN STORES ONLY, 1 piece PER CUSTOMER ONLY WITH PURCHASE!

Come take advantage of this amazing Thanksgiving Holiday Sale. We look forward to seeing you in the store.

Please note our extended hours for the holiday shopping weekend
Thursday November 22, 2012 (Thanksgiving day) we will open at 9 pm and will stay open until Friday November 23, 2012 at 10 pm
Saturday November 24, 2012 8am-10pm
Sunday November 25, 2012 9am-8pm
Monday November 26, 2012 9am-9pm


*Any questions about shipping overseas, etc. please refer to this thread:  http://forum.purseblog.com/gucci-reference-library/gucci-faqs-about-sales-and-outlets-455910.html*


----------



## shopaholic1969

Private Sale Link
http://private.gucci.com/us/home HAPPY SHOPPING PRESALE GUCCI LINK


----------



## sloanesmama

If I wasn't in the market for a boston bag I would grab this in a second. Great deal.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/GUCCI-Brown...156?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5897e2e00c


----------



## sloanesmama

Yoogi's Closet Gucci wallet on sale for 150$

http://www.yoogiscloset.com/accessories/gucci-beige-ebony-coated-canvas-gg-hysteria-long-wallet.html


----------



## bunicuta

http://private.gucci.com/ca-en/home   GUCCI Canada PRESALE LINK


----------



## sndc99

Good deal on a wallet

http://www.ebay.com/itm/190757959136

not my auction


----------



## thenewjs

My Gucci store here in Houston has already began to mark stuff down. Visit your local store. In my store the items are marked with lil'red stickers.


----------



## tazzdevil007

*GUCCI SALE DSW FROM 299*

http://www.dsw.com/dsw_shoes/search/?q=Gucci+Handbags+&+Accessories&segment=FEMALE#q=Gucci


----------



## madsaboutu

I just purchased one from DSW, with $50 off over $199 purchase using HOLIDAYS coupon code and free shipping SHIPR code if you have an account with them! Great deal!


----------



## m8875

Hello, my SA at saks sent me these. Pls text her at +1 (212) 518-3596 if interested and tell her that MJ sent you pls! Enjoy! Also, she's a very good SA of mine so please think before purchasing as I don't want her to get returns and loose commission as I know there are others that want the shoes. Thanks!!

Gucci monogram bag -- $2550 down to $1020 or $803 with Saks card


----------



## m8875

Gucci black leather -- $2950 original -- down to $1180 or $929 if pay with Saks card


----------



## kmom

http://www.dsw.com/designer-shoes/c...egory/luxury+handbags/dsw12cat1550005/page-1/

use HOLIDAYS for $50 off and SHIPR for free shipping. I believe you must be able to log-in as a member to receive these discounts.


----------



## mommy4luke

Email Jonathan at prideassistant@gmail.com at Bloomies Chestnut Hill Gucci Boutique!

Sorry it looks like 30%


----------



## gigisunsetblue

Several pairs of heels at great prices!
1. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Gucci-heels-classic-crystal-bamboo-red-satin-evening-shoes-sz-7-5-/281032620684?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item416ed97a8c
2. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Gucci-pumps-classic-bamboo-heels-black-leather-shoes-sz-38-/281032661093?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item416eda1865
3. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Gucci-heels-classic-bamboo-gold-bronze-leather-platform-shoes-sz-37-us-7-5-/281032663845?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item416eda2325
4. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Gucci-heels-classic-crystal-bamboo-black-satin-evening-shoes-sz-7-5-/281032586179?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item416ed8f3c3


----------



## tazzdevil007

*GUCCI FALL/WINTER SALE* ENJOY!!! 

http://www.gucci.com/us/category/u/sale


----------



## starsnhevn

This is a gorgeous beauty... probably pretty rare too!  http://www.ebay.com/itm/230898429770?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649


----------



## snibor

Cannot believe i'm about to say this but there were SEVERAL Gucci bags at Costco.  I"m not kidding.  Maybe 4 or more styles....prices were $299 or $399.  None were leather (except small amount of leather trim). 

They were not even featured in front just in the  middle of an aisle.


----------



## jediprincess

http://www.rioni.com/blog/2012/11/gucci-selling-at-costco/

https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/430927_10151365087871427_45364086_n.jpg
(Not my picture. I think it was taken in a costco in Canada.)


----------



## dreamlet

Gucci.com has a sale section with items up to 50% off, plus free shipping! 

http://www.gucci.com/us/category/u/sale


----------



## lilluvangel

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-p...067&pid=100015&prg=1006&rk=1&sd=150974159544&


----------



## jdabbous1

http://www.gucci.com/us/styles/243825BHL102041#

Sweet Kicks for guys. We need some love too


----------



## jdabbous1

http://www.gucci.com/us/styles/295322CFXN03020#

These are also a steal! But the sizes aren't that good


----------



## jdabbous1

I think this is the only shirt left for guys and it's a bargain 

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/Gucci...06%26siloId%3Dcat980731&eItemId=prod145240103


----------



## 444faith

The below is from the Maryland outlet location. Zack is a great sales rep..lots of bags in. 



From: Zack Granger [mailto:zackg.gucci@gmail.com] 
Sent: Tuesday, January 08, 2013 11:22 PM
Subject: Gucci Queenstown On Hand Selection of Handbags, Travel and Luggage



Hello Everyone,

Happy New years to all of you! I am pleased to share with you a project our store is currently working on that will allow all of our valued customers from all around the country to view our stores inventory at the touch of their fingertips. I am presenting to you our Gucci Queenstown Online Picasa Web Link. As of right now you will be able to view our current on hand selection of Handbags, Luggage & Travel. I have included a brief description of each item, Sku # (With this number we will know the exact item you are looking for), Dimensions and Pricing for all items. If you wish to place an order, feel free to email me your Name, Sku #/Brief Description of the item you are interested in and a Contact Phone number and I will contact you as soon as possible. Feel free to contact me with any additional questions. Happy shopping!

Below is the link to view our selection:

https://picasaweb.google.com/116820377839893290475



--
Best Regards,
Zachary Granger
Personal Sales Associate
GUCCI Queenstown
425 Outlet center Dr
Queenstown, Md

Store: 410-827-4702
Mobile: 410-739-6050

SPREAD THE WORD!
**If you have any friends or family that would also like to get weekly updates of new arrivals at our store, please feel free to send me their email info**
Cell: 410-739-6050
** Keep in mind all sales are final. NO RETURNS/NO EXCHANGES**

**If you are currently receiving emails from another sales associate at this location or if you wish to be removed from our distribution list, please reply 'REMOVE'. Please allow up to 5-10 business day's for removal**



--
Best Regards,
Zachary Granger
Personal Sales Associate
GUCCI Queenstown
425 Outlet center Dr
Queenstown, Md

Store: 410-827-4702
Mobile: 410-739-6050

SPREAD THE WORD!
**If you have any friends or family that would also like to get weekly updates of new arrivals at our store, please feel free to send me their email info**
Cell: 410-739-6050
** Keep in mind all sales are final. NO RETURNS/NO EXCHANGES**

**If you are currently receiving emails from another sales associate at this location or if you wish to be removed from our distribution list, please reply 'REMOVE'. Please allow up to 5-10 business day's for removal**


----------



## 444faith

-----Original Message-----
From: Zack Granger <zackg.gucci@gmail.com>
To: undisclosed-recipients:;
Sent: Mon, Jan 14, 2013 1:43 pm
Subject: GUCCI Queenstown Picasa Web Link.


 Good Afternoon, 


Here is a link we have put together and have updated. It is mostly our full inventory of what we have on hand. If you have any further inquiries please feel free to contact me through email or directly at the store. Always remember we can ship FEDEX Ground for $10.00. Have a great work week!



-- 

GUCCI Queenstown Link-

https://picasaweb.google.com/116820377839893290475




Best Regards,


Zachary Granger


Personal Sales Associate


GUCCI Queenstown


425 Outlet center Dr
Queenstown, Md
Store: 410-827-4702
Mobile: 410-739-6050


SPREAD THE WORD!
**If you have any friends or family that would also like to get weekly updates of new arrivals at our store, please feel free to send me their email info**


** Keep in mind all sales are final. NO RETURNS/NO EXCHANGES**

**If you are currently receiving emails from another sales associate at this location or if you wish to be removed from our distribution list, please reply 'REMOVE'. Please allow up to 5-10 business day's for removal**





-- 

GUCCI Queenstown LINK-

https://picasaweb.google.com/116820377839893290475

Best Regards,

Zachary Granger

 Personal Sales Associate

GUCCI Queenstown

425 Outlet center Dr

Queenstown, Md




Store: 410-827-4702

Mobile: 410-739-6050




SPREAD THE WORD!

**If you have any friends or family that would also like to get weekly updates of new arrivals at our store, please feel free to send me their email info**

Cell: 410-739-6050


** Keep in mind all sales are final. NO RETURNS/NO EXCHANGES**



**If you are currently receiving emails from another sales associate at this location or if you wish to be removed from our distribution list, please reply 'REMOVE'. Please allow up to 5-10 business day's for removal**


----------



## LoveM&S

I just went to DSW in NYC today and found many Gucci outlet bags were there. They are also available online.

http://www.dsw.com/designer-shoes/c...-1/#categoryId=dsw12cat980002&page=1&view=all

I don't know if the prices are better than Gucci outlet or not.


----------



## susy246

Hi everone,

Myhabit.com is having a sale on Gucci handbags!  xxxx

Hope I did it right, I'm a new to the forum...

Enjoy!!!


----------



## 444faith

Please feel free to call and ask for Zack at Gucci at the number below. 

-----Original Message-----
From: Zack Granger <zackg.gucci@gmail.com>
To: undisclosed-recipients:;
Sent: Wed, Jan 16, 2013 2:58 pm
Subject: New Men's and Woman's Jewelry Added to Picasa Link. From: Zack Granger

Good Afternoon, 
Attached in the link below is some new albums we have added to our Picasa link. If you would like to place an order or have any other inquiries with anything please feel free to email or call me directly at the store (410)-827-4702, and just ask for Zack. Have a great day!!

-- 
GUCCI Queenstown LINK-
https://picasaweb.google.com/116820377839893290475
Best Regards,
Zachary Granger
Personal Sales Associate


GUCCI Queenstown
425 Outlet center Dr
Queenstown, Md

Store: 410-827-4702
Mobile: 410-739-6050

SPREAD THE WORD!
**If you have any friends or family that would also like to get weekly updates of new arrivals at our store, please feel free to send me their email info**
Cell: 410-739-6050
** Keep in mind all sales are final. NO RETURNS/NO EXCHANGES**

**If you are currently receiving emails from another sales associate at this location or if you wish to be removed from our distribution list, please reply 'REMOVE'. Please allow up to 5-10 business day's for removal**


----------



## accessoryspot

Check the link below for frequent updates!!

Gucci Queenstown Online Picasa Web Link. As of right now you will be able to view our current on hand selection of Handbags, Luggage & Travel. I have included a brief description of each item, Sku # (With this number we will know the exact item you are looking for), Dimensions and Pricing for all items. If you wish to place an order, feel free to email me your Name, Sku #/Brief Description of the item you are interested in and a Contact Phone number and I will contact you as soon as possible. Feel free to contact me with any additional questions.

** Keep in mind all sales are final. NO RETURNS/NO EXCHANGES**

Below is the link to view our selection:

https://picasaweb.google.com/116820377839893290475



--

GUCCI Queenstown
425 Outlet center Dr
Queenstown, Md
Store: 410-827-4702


----------



## Manchoo78

http://www.ruelala.com/event/65743

Gucci handbags, shoes, and accessories sale event for the next 2 days for members.


----------



## addicted

We haven't heard from Jessica in awhile!  I got something yesterday!

Good Day!

We welcome you to shop our 2013 President's Day Weekend Sale. Enjoy an additional 30% off the outlet prices on the select handbags listed in this email. These great discounted prices are effective February 13th through February 18th.  For your shopping convenience, the final sale price is listed below. Get your favorite style today as these will sell out quickly! FedEx Ground shipping is $10 with a signature required upon delivery. For security purposes we only ship to the billing address of the credit card that is used. As always all sales are final, so there are no returns or exchanges. Happy Shopping!
-- 
I appreciate your loyal business!

Jessica Childers
GUCCI
512-392-9130

1.) $1889.30 Final Sale Price, Large Ride Satchel Tote in Teal Python, Was $2699, Dimensions 18W X 13H X 7D
2.) $853.30 Final Sale Price, Craft Tote in Blue Leather with Python Pouch, Was $1219, Dimensions 15W X 10H X 6D
3.) $356.30 Final Sale Price, Small Mayfair Pochette in GG Canvas with Cherry Trim, Was $509, Dimensions 11W X 5H X 3D
4.) $370.30 Final Sale Price, Small Craft Tote in Diamanté Canvas with Orange Trim & Pouch, Was $529, Dimensions 11W X 9H X 4D
5.) $391.30 Final Sale Price, Small Craft Tote in GG Canvas with Lilac Trim & Pouch, Was $559, Dimensions 11W X 9H X 4D
6.) $468.30 Final Sale Price, Medium Heartbit Hobo in Brown GG Lurex, Was $669, Dimensions 10.5W X 7.5H X 4D
7.) $531.30 Final Sale Price, Emily Chain Shoulder Bag in Lilac Leather, Was $759, Dimensions 9W X 5H X 2D
8.) $531.30 Final Sale Price, Emily Chain Shoulder Bag in Rosé Leather, Was $759, Dimensions 9W X 5H X 2D
9.) $650.30 Final Sale Price, Medium Sukey Tote in Winter Leaf Leather, Was $929, Dimensions 14W X 10H X 4.5D
10.) 657.30 Final Sale Price, Bamboo Bar Hobo in Black Leather, Was $939, Dimensions 12W X 11H X 6D
11.) $727.30 Final Sale Price, Medium Craft Tote in Tabasco Red Diamanté Leather, Was $1039, Dimensions 14W X 11H X 6D
12.) $783.30 Final Sale Price, Ride Shoulder Bag in Black Leather, Was $1119, Dimensions 16W X 14H X 5D
13.) $783.30 Final Sale Price, Ride Shoulder Bag in Cognac Leather, Was $1119, Dimensions 16W X 14H X 5D
14.) $958.30 Final Sale Price, Medium Ride Tote in Black Leather, Was $1369, Dimensions 16W X 12H X 6D
15.) $972.30 Final Sale Price, Medium Heritage Hobo with Green Red Green Web & Horsebit, Was $1389, Dimensions 13W X 9.5H X 4D
16.) $1042.30 Final Sale Price, Sienna Hobo in Warm Sand Leather, Was $1489, Dimensions 15W X 12H X 5D
17.) $1175.30 Final Sale Price, Greenwich Hobo in Natural Python & Tan Leather, Was $1679, Dimensions 13W X 13H X 8D
18.) $1175.30 Final Sale Price, Greenwich Hobo in Black Python & Black Leather, Was $1679, Dimensions 13W X 13H X 8D

19.) $1413.30 Large Santa Monica Tote in Cream Woven Straw, $Was $2019, Dimensions 15W X 14H X 6D

20.) $1413.30 Large Santa Monica Tote in Navy Woven Straw, $Was $2019, Dimensions 15W X 14H X 6D

21.) $468.30 Bamboo Night Clutch in Winter Leaf Leather, Was $669, Dimensions 9W X 4H X 1D



-- 
I appreciate your loyal business!

Jessica Childers
GUCCI
512-392-9130
Gsanmarcos@us.gucci.com (attn Jessica Childers in subject line)


----------



## addicted

Good Day!   

We welcome you to shop our 2013 President's Day Weekend Sale. Enjoy an additional 50% off the outlet prices on the select handbags listed in this email. These great discounted prices are effective February 13th through February 18th.  For your shopping convenience, the final sale price is listed below. Get your favorite style today as these will sell out quickly! FedEx Ground shipping is $10 with a signature required upon delivery. For security purposes we only ship to the billing address of the credit card that is used. As always all sales are final, so there are no returns or exchanges. Happy Shopping!    I appreciate your loyal business!  

 JESSICA CHILDERS 
GUCCI 512-392-9130

 1.) $804.50 Final Sale Price, Large Hobo with Green Red Green Web & Oversize Horsebit, Was $1609, Dimensions 15W X 9.5H X 5D 

2.) $384.50 Final Sale Price, Medium Craft Tote in Natural Straw with White Trim & Pouch, Was $769, Dimensions 14W X 11H X 6D 

3.) $839.50 Final Sale Price, Greenwich Hobo in Military Green Python, Was $1679, Dimensions 13W X 13H X 8D 

4.) 419.50 Final Sale Price, Large Craft Tote in Military Green Straw & Pouch, Was $839, Dimensions 17W X 12H X 7D      -- 

 I appreciate your loyal business!   

Jessica Childers 
GUCCI 512-392-9130


----------



## addicted

Good Evening!   I hope you had an enjoyable President&rsquo;s Day weekend!  Here is a look at the latest arrivals of the week.  There are quite a few Sukey styles here, so take advantage.  Please feel free to give me a call if you have any questions or if you&rsquo;d like to place an order.  Fed Ex Ground shipping is $10 with a signature required upon delivery.  For security purposes we only ship to the billing address of the credit card that is used.  As always, all sales are final so there are no returns or exchanges.  Happy Shopping!! 

  I appreciate your loyal business!!   Jessica Childers GUCCI 512-392-9130  

   1.)  $629 Medium Sukey Tote in Beige/Ebony Diamante Canvas with black trim, Was $895, Dimensions 14W X 10H X 5D 

2.)  $699 Large Sukey Tote in Beige/Ebony Diamante Canvas with black trim, Was $995, Dimensions 17W X 14H X 6D 

3.)  $1749 Medium Sukey Tote in Honey Python, Was $2500, Dimensions 14W X 10H X 5D 

4.)  $2309  Large Sukey Tote in Honey Python, Was $3300, Dimensions 17W X 14H X 6D 

5.)  $929 Medum Sukey Tote in Pink Champagne Leather, Was $1245, Dimensions 14W X 10H X 5D 

6.)  $929 Medium Sukey Tote in Bronze Metallic Leather, Was $ 1330, Dimensions 14W X 10H X 5D 

7.)  $929 Medium Sukey Tote in Black Leather, Was $1330, Dimensions 14W X 10H X 5D 

8.)  $719 Medium Sukey Tote in Taupe Corduroy, Was $1030, Dimensions 14W X 10H X 5D 

9.)  $1389 Bella Tote in Dusty Rose Leather, Was $1980, Dimensions 16W X 11H X 6D 

10.)  $909 Bella Hobo in GG Canvas with Grey Trim, Was $1295,  Dimensions 14W X 8H X 6D 

11.)  $829 Dressage Tote in GG Canvas with Red Trim, Was $1190, Dimensions 14W X 11H X 6D 

12.)  $899 Dressage Hobo in GG Canvas with Red Trim, Was $1290, Dimensions 14W X 10H X 7D 

13.)  $669 Medium Sukey Tote in Washed Canvas with Cognac Trim, Was $960, Dimensions 14W X 10H X 5D  

 I appreciate your loyal business!!  

Jessica Childers 
GUCCI 
512-392-9130


----------



## da_beez

The following website is a fantastic source for those looking for pre-owned Gucci (or other designer) handbags and other items.

http://www.luxuca.com

100% guaranteed authentic.  Their sale starts tonight 6pm, EST.


----------



## addicted

**i got this from Jessica yesterday. Didn't have time to post til now. Hurry these are great bags!**


Good afternoon!   We just had all these great styles restocked just in time for Spring!  Enjoy!  Please give me a call if you have any questions or if you&rsquo;d like to place an order.  FedEx Ground shipping is $10 with a signature required upon delivery.  Expedited shipping options are available if necessary.  For your security we only ship to the billing address of the credit card that is used.  As always all sales are final, so there are no returns or exchanges.  I hope to hear from you soon!   I appreciate your loyal business!!  

 Jessica Childers
 GUCCI 
512-392-9130   


  1.) $489 Large GG Crystal Tote: Dimensions 16.5W x 12H x 5.5D 

2.) $449 Medium Crystal D Gold Messenger in Dark Brown Leather Trim: Dimensions: 12W x 9H x 1D 

3.) $459 Large GG Crystal Zip Hobo: Dimensions:  17W x 10H x 4D 

4.) $489 Medium Bardot in Crystal GG: Dimensions 15W x 8H x 5D 

5.) $419 Web Hobo With Interlocking G Charm: Dimensions 12W x 9H x 3D 

6.) $419 Yellow Guccissima Hobo With Long Strap and Interlocking G Charm: Dimensions 12W x 9H x 3D 

7.) $419 Mint Guccissima Hobo With Long Strap and Interlocking G Charm: Dimensions 12W x 9H x 3D 

8.) $379 Lavender GG Tote With White Trim: Dimensions: 13W x 15H x 5.5D 

9.) $379 Aqua GG Tote With White Trim: Dimensions: 13W x 15H x 5.5D 

10.) $449 Abbey Messenger in GG Crystal Dimensions 12W X 12H X 1D 

11.) $429 Abbey Zip Tote in GG Crystal, Dimensions 12W X 8H X 4.5D 

12.) $429 Princy Boston Dimensions 13W X 7H X 5D 

13.) $519 Large Abbey Hobo in GG Crystal, Dimensions 15W X 9H X 2D 

14.) $399 Abbey Double Strap Hobo in GG Crystal, Dimensions 15W X 9.5H X 4.5D 

15.) $409 Abbey Snap Tote in GG Crystal, Dimensions 15W X 10.5H X 4.5D 

16.) $429 Medium Princy Tote in GG Crystal, Dimensions 15W X 9H X 4D 

17.) $529 Hysteria Top Handle in Dark Brown & Black GG Canvas, Dimensions 16W X 12.5H X 3D 

18.) $289 Large Gifford Tote in Black GG Jacquard, Dimensions 14.W X 15H X 5D  

I appreciate your loyal business!!  
 Jessica Childers 
GUCCI
 512-392-9130


----------



## MrsCamilla

My SA in NY has this python wallet on sale, PM me for SA contact. 

Gucci Python
Was $879 now $419


----------



## Mary Sue

Gucci Queenstown:

https://picasaweb.google.com/116820377839893290475


----------



## Mary Sue

Hello,

 Here are some items that i wanted to feature today. All of the information of the pictures attached are below in the same order the pictures are listed. If you have any questions or would like to place an order, all of my contact information is listed below. 

 I would be happy to work with you directly on any questions you have or purchases that you would like to make. Simply Ask for Alex. I will be in today until 5pm. After 5pm you can email me or call my cell with any questions you may have. Thank you and Happy St. Patrick's day!




****If you would like to shop other Departments to see other styles in the store Click this Link below****

https://picasaweb.google.com/116820377839893290475









1. Black Leather Sandal With Gold Gucci Crest : Style#:317053 Cocoo 1000 Sizes (Limited):7-13.5 Price:279.00


2. Gomma Runner Black Leather Loafer W/ Silver Gucci  Hardware: Style#:312756 AD200 1000 Sizes (limited):8.5-12 Price:309.00




3.Siennna Soft Deer skin hobo With Gold Chain:  SKU# for: Tan Color:804619905 SKU# forurple Color:804619906 Price:$1,489.00




4.Large Green Canvas Gold Ring tote with Black leather trim: SKU#for: Dark Green:804572008 SKU# for:Light Green:804572012 Price:$389.00


----------



## Mary Sue

These are new at the Gucci outlet! The outlet is in Queentown!  Big Sale
Ask for Alex, You can call too.!  Got a great Gucci from Alex!

Good Morning,



I am pleased to announce that we will be having an Easter sale! This sale will be from Wednesday, March 27 through Easter Sunday, March 31. There will be an album on Picasa listed specifically for the sale items. Select merchandise will be 20% to 70% off such as: Children's clothing, Children's shoes, Small Leather Goods, Women's Ready to Wear, Men's Ready to Wear, Silver Jewelry, Handbags, Women's silk accessories, and Sunglasses. We will not be able to honor the sale price until Wednesday.Unfortunately, you cannot place sale merchandise on hold. To take full advantage of the sale I suggest making a visit to the store where I can personally assist you. I look forward to seeing you!








Click the link below to shop Gucci Queenstowns merchandise:





https://picasaweb.google.com/116820377839893290475







Items can be shipped Fed-Ex Ground for a flat rate of $10.00 (signature required). The billing and mailing address much match for shipment approval. 



Cordially,



Alex Thompson

Personal Sales Supervisor

GUCCI Queenstown

Queenstown MD, 21658

Store# 410 827 4702

Cell# 443 496 1563


----------



## Mary Sue

SoxFan777 said:


> I haven't been on here in awhile... Are all these pieces for sale?  From where and how?  I don't get it.  I see some bags that I love but are these secondhand and pre-tpf authenticated or?  Please explain.... I feel dumb...



Yes, I am putting on new Gucci items from the outlet in Queenstown. Ask
for Alex. He sent me a great Gucci at a great price.


----------



## Mary Sue

Easter Sale starts Wednesday!  Call and have your order saved!  New Gucci Handbags
at outlet prices.

Gucci Queenstown ***EASTER SALE UPDATE*** Your Salesman:Alex Thompson
From:	William Thompson <alext1086@gmail.com>
To:	undisclosed-recipients:;
Date:	Sun, Mar 24, 2013 12:26 pm
[Attachment] 	
Attachment
photo_1.JPG  
Attachment
photo_2.JPG  
Attachment
photo_3.JPG  
Attachment
photo_4.JPG  
Attachment
photo_5.JPG  
Hello,
  I have attached a few bags that will be on sale this week for Easter! The Description, SKU#, Measurements, and Prices are listed below in the same order these pictures are posted. All of these bags are limited and will not last. More quantities could come in before then. If you see something you would like to purchase in this email, use the information listed below to let me know which bag you are inquiring about.
  If you are ready to buy, you can email me with your contact information and i will follow up in the morning to take your cc info and have your item set aside until the sale begins on Wednesday.  All of my contact information is below. If you call the store tomorrow Just ask for Alex. I will be in the store today until 5pm. I Cannot hold any items unless i have CC information ready for purchase. Thanks!


Medium Metallic Sukey Hobo: - Sku#804386541 - 14"L X 10"T X 4.5''W X 6"D               Retail Price:$1,250 -  SALE PRICE: 464.50! 

Sienna Soft Deer Hobo: - Sku#804619905 - 17''L X 9"T X 8"W X 12"D - 
Retail Price:$2,050  -  SALE PRICE:$1,042.30!

Bella MD double shoulder Cellarius: - Sku#804383206 - 15''L X 10.5" T X 6"W X 7"D
Retail Price:$1,750 -  SALE PRICE:$972.30!

Medium Black Leather Heritage Hobo: - Sku#804024520 - 13''L X 9''T X 4''W X 9''D 
Retail Price:$1,995 -  SALE PRICE:$972.30!

Black Leather Ride Cellarius Tote w detachable shoulder strap: - Sku#:804380455
16''L X 12"T X 5"W X 6"D - Retail Price:$1,995 - SALE PRICE:958.30!


************TO SEE OTHER SALE ITEMS CLICK THE LINK BELOW:***********

https://picasaweb.google.com/116820377839893290475


----------



## Luhvaleee

DSW.COM  has $100 off select Gucci bags end April 4th


----------



## Mary Sue

Wow great prices at Gucci Outlet, Queenstown, Md
phone is 1-410-827-4702 
Please ask for Alex!!!  He can even send you pictures. I am having trouble
putting the pictures on this message. I will paste what he has to say below. This Gucci Handbags are authentic and from the Gucci Outlet in Queenstown, Md.
Hello, 

This is an email to feature select items we currently have available. Below you will notice the description,Sku # , and pricing for each item. Each item corresponds with the attached images. To view other items that are presently available or can be special ordered (depending upon item availability), please visit our Picasa link:  https://picasaweb.google.com/116820377839893290475. If you have specific inquiries or would like to see additional images don't hesitate to contact me via email. I will be in the store today until 5pm. If you have any questions, or you would like to make a purchase Thursday or Friday, you can email me and i will respond at my earliest convenience. Thank you!

1) Men's Brown GG Jacquard Wallet with 6 CC slots - Sku# 804338086 - $139.00
2) Men's Black Leather Wallet with G hardware and 6 CC slots - Sku#804451491 - $159.00
3) Men's Dark Blue Leather Wallet with Gold and blue webbing with 6 cc slots - Sku#804095467 - $159.00
4) Men's Brown Leather Wallet with Blue and Brown webbing with 6 cc slots - Sku#804781595 - $159.00
5) Men's Black Leather wallet with embossed Gucci in the leather and inner coin pouch - Sku#804419760 - $149.00
6) Men's Large Brown Guccismma Leather Wallet with 6 cc Slots - Sku#805206967 - $159.00

7) Women's Black Guccissima Leather Wallet - Sku#805323073 - $239.00
8)  Women's Purple Leather Zip Around Wallet - Sku#805213793 - $269.00
9) Women's Brown Guccissma Leather Wristlet - Sku#804574955 - $199.00                       



Click the link below to shop Gucci Queenstowns merchandise:

https://picasaweb.google.com/116820377839893290475


----------



## Mary Sue

Hello I am posting another Gucci Outlet inventory list.  Copy and pasted below. Go buy those Gucci Handbags  Authentic and at the outlet. Call and they can mail them to you!


Good Afternoon!






I hope you had a wonderful Easter!  Here is a look at some of the new arrivals.  These styles are limited and sell very quickly so make sure to call back at the store to place your order today!  




Keep in mind all sales are final, there are no returns or exchanges.  It is $10 for ground shipping FedEx, with signature required upon delivery.  We also have to ship to the billing address on the credit card, no exceptions.  We do not hold any items for anyone. 








Best,

Jeremiah Martinez

Sales Associate

GUCCI San Marcos

(512) 392-9130





1.  $239 Brown and Black GG Canvas Continental Wallet: QTY 5

2.  $249 Dark Brown GG Canvas Half Zip Continental Wallet: QTY 7

3.  $259 Short Trifold Wallet in Brown-Black GG Canvas: QTY 5

4.  $729 Pelham Medium Dark Brown Black GG Canvas Hobo: Dimensions 14 L x 11H x 5D QTY 10

5.  $729 Pelham Medium in Sand GG Canvas Hobo: Dimensions 14 L x 11H x 5D QTY 10

6.  $489 Crystal Joy Tote Large in GG Crystal: Dimensions 16 L x 11.5H x 7D QTY 5

7.  $489 Medium Bardot in Crystal GG Hobo: Dimensions 15 L x 7H x 4.5D QTY 4

8.  $459 Large GG Crystal Zip Hobo: Dimensions 16 L x 12H x 4D QTY 4

9.  $329  Tassel Zip Around Diamante Black Trim: QTY 2

10.  $699 Vintage Web Boston With Detachable Strap: Dimensions 10.5 L x 6H x 6D QTY 2

11.  $379 Bella Nude Pink Continental Wallet With Bamboo Detail: QTY 1

12.  $1,389 Bella Tote in Dusty Rose Leather: Dimensions 15 L x 11H x 6D QTY 1

13.  $1,389 Bella Grey Leather Tote With Bamboo Detail: Dimensions 15 L x 11H x 6D QTY 1

14.  $629 Medium Sukey Tote Beige Ebony Diamante Canvas With Black Trim: Dimensions 15 L x 11H x 6D QTY 1

15.  $1,089 Large Sukey in Pink Champagne Leather: Dimensions 18L x 11.5H x 6D QTY 2

16.  $1,089 Large Sukey in Black Leather: Dimensions 18L x 11.5H x 6D QTY 3

17.  $1,249 GG Running Tote in GG Canvas: Dimensions 14L x 10H x 6D QTY 3

18.  $1,019 Patti Hobo in GG Canvas: Dimensions 15L x 10H x 5D QTY 1

19.  $1,529 Patti Tote in GG Canvas: Dimensions 15L x 12.5H x 6D QTY 1

20.  $1,599 Patti Zip Top Tote in GG Canvas: Dimensions 16L x 12H x 6.5D QTY 1

21.  $459 Gold Messenger: Dimensions 12L x 8H x 2D QTY 2

22.  $449 Large Black GG Jacquard Snap Tote With Shoulder Strap: Dimensions 20L x 13H x 6D QTY 10





*Prices are subject to change*

**Quantities are very limited so call now to place your order** 









-- 


Jeremiah Martinez

Sales Associate



GUCCI San Marcos

3939 IH-35 South, Ste. 1050

San Marcos, TX  78666

S (512) 392-9130


C (361) 362-8076


jeremiah.gucci.sanmarcos@gmail.com



  22 Attached Images

Pictures are not working so Call and jeremiah will send you a picture!!!


----------



## Mary Sue

Another Gucci Outlet sale during Mothers Day. Gucci 
Bags will be half off to 30% off the outlet price! Can
you imagine. Private message me!!! I can tell you
lots.  Mary Sue


----------



## Mary Sue

This just came from Texas Gucci Outlet.  Check it out!

Hello,



These are the current handbags that we have in stock.  If you would like to purchase one just email me or call the store.  Keep in mind all sales are final and there are nor returns or exchanges.  We ship any where in the United States via FedEx for $10 and we can only ship to the billing address that is used at time of purchase.  Signature is required upon delivery.



 $459 Large Open Top Travel Tote with Britt Charm in Brown GG Denim.jpg


 $459 Green an Black GG Canvas Tote.JPG


 $459 Gucci Script Tote.jpg


 $459 Large East-West Open Top Tote in Red-Black GG Canvas 238696_FFPRN_8304.JPG


 $459 Large Open Top Travel Tote in Brown-Black Tweed GG Canvas 238696_FFPRN_8370.JPG


 $459 Large Open Top Travel Tote in Interlocking GG Denim wth White Trim.jpg


 $459 Large Open Top Travel Tote in Metallic Silver GG Canvas 238696_FFPRN_8113.JPG


 $459 Large Open Top Travel Tote in Solid Khaki Canvas with Red Guccissima Trim 297435_FWTBG_8701.JPG


 $579 Large East-West Open Top Tote with Britt Charm in Brown Horsebit Embossed Leather 211525_BNH1N_2038.JPG


 $419 Medium D Gold Hobo in Brown GG Jacquard (Nylon) 265692_G1X9R_2092.JPG


 $459 Large Joy Tote in Brown GG Denim 265696_F5DIR_1086.JPG


 $529 Abbey East-West Hobo in Magenta Horsebit Embossed Leather 293578_BNH1R_6003.JPG


 $519 Abbey Large GG Crystal Zip Hobo 268636_FZIFG_9903.jpg


 $299 Abbey Small GG Crystal Zip Top Hobo 293583_FZIFG_9903.jpg


 $399 Abbey Crystal Double Strap Hobo.JPG


 $409 Crystal Abbey open top tote.JPG


 $429 Abbey Medium GG Crystal Zip Hobo 268637_FZIFG_9903.jpg


 $459 Abbey Medium Zip Top Tote With Two Front Pocket 293581_FZIFG_9903.jpg


 $509 Abbey Medium Tote In GG Crystal With Two Pocket and Snap Closure 268639_FZIFG_9903.jpg


 $509 268641 Brown Jacquard Flat Abbey hobo with strap.jpg


 $509 Abbey Flat Hobo with Detachable Strap.JPG


 $429 Medium Zip Top Abbey Tote in White-Brown GG Canvas 272399_FFPRG_2777.JPG


 $359 Medium Light Brown GG Canvas Zip Top Abbey.JPG


 $429 Abbey Medium Mint Green GG Canvas Zip Top Tote 272399_F408N_8303.jpg


 $429 Abbey Small Brown Jacquard Zip Top Tote.jpg


 $429 Abbey Zip Top Tote In Black GG Denim 268640_F5DIR_1160.jpg


 $429 Abbey Zip Top Tote In Black GG Jacquard 268640_G1X9R_1001.jpg


 $429 GG Crystal Abbey Zip Top Tote.JPG


 $479 Abbey Tan Horsebit Embossed Messenger 268642_BNH1R_2707.jpg


 $449 Black Denim Abbey Messenger.jpg


 $449 Black Jacquard Abbey Messenger.JPG


 $449 Brown Jacquard Abbey Messenger.JPG


 $449 Large Abbey Messenger Bag in brown GG Denim with silver hardware.jpg


 $449 Medium Abbey Crossbody Messenger in Dark Green-Black GG Canvas.JPG


 $489 Medium Bardot in Crystal GG.jpg


 $429 Medium GG Crystal Zip Top Tote.JPG


 $429 Medium Princy Top Handle .JPG


 $479 Crystal GG D Gold Hobo with Zipper Top and Brown Trim 2 (1).jpg


 $489 Crystal Joy tote large in GG Crystal.jpg


 $819 Black Horsebit Embossed Full Moon Tote 257290_BNH1N_1000.jpg


 $819 Brown Horsebit Embossed Full Moon Tote 257290_BNH1N_2038.jpg


 $819 Magenta Horsebit Embossed Full Moon Tote 257290_BNH1N_6003.jpg


 $669 Black GG Jacquard Full Moon Tote 257290 G1XAG 1001.jpg


 $669 Brown and Black GG Canvas Full Moon Tote with Brown Trim.JPG


 $669 Brown GG Jacquard Full Moon Tote 257290 G1XAG 2092.jpg


 $669 Red and Black GG Canvas Full Moon Tote with Black Trim.JPG


 $379 Red and Black GG Canvas With Black Trim 257275_FFPRN_8304.jpg


 $379 Medium Brown and Black GG Canvas Tote 257275_FFPRN_8370.jpg


 $729 Pelham Medium Dark Brown Black GG Canvas Hobo 303847_FFPRG_8890.jpg


 $729 Medium Pelham in Sand Canvas 303847_FFPRG_9672.JPG


 $429 Princey Medium Brown GG Jacquard Tote With GRG Web Detail 293592_G1XHR_2074.jpg


 $429 Medium GG Crystal Open Top Tote.jpg


 $429 Medium Princy Top Handle Hobo in Black Jacquard 293594_G1XHR_8406.JPG


 $679 Large Brown Leather Horsebit Embossed Zip Hobo 289720_BNH1N_2038.jpg


 $399 Joy Medium Tote In Black GG Denim With Snap Closure 265695_F5DIR_1160.jpg


 $399 Joy Medium Tote In Brown GG Denim With Snap Closure 265695_F5DIR_1086.jpg


 $399 Princey Large GG Black Jacquard Zip Hobo With GRG Detail 293596_G1X9R_8406.jpg


 $409 Abbey Medium Black GG Jacquard With Snap Closure 293580_G1X9R_1001.jpg


 $419 D Gold Medium Black Denim Messenger 265691_F5D1R_1160.jpg


 $419 D Gold Medium Black Jacquard Messenger 265691_G1X9R_1001.jpg


 $419 D Gold Medium Brown Denim Messenger 265691_F5D1R_1086.jpg


 $419 D Gold Medium Brown GG Jacquard Messenger 265691_G1X9R_2092.jpg


 $459 Brown GG Jacquard Joy Tote.JPG


 $459 Large Dark Green Canvas Zip Hobo 289720_FFPRN_8301.jpg


 $459 Large Joy Tote in Black GG Jacquard.JPG


 $459 Large Joy Tote in Brown GG Denim 265696_F5DIR_1086.JPG


 $2019 Santa Monica Tote in Navy Woven Straw.jpg


 $1,039 Craft Medium Diamante Tote 247209_ANY2G_6523.jpg


 $1,059 Sukey Diamante Dark Brown Tote Top Handle With Detachable Strap 247902_ANY1G_2535.jpg


 $1,319 Medium Craft Blue Python Tote 247209_EKN4G_4217.jpg


 $1,389 Bella Grey Leather Tote With Bamboo Detail 269945_A7M0G_1219.jpg


 $559 Medium Craft Tote in Beige-Ebony GG Canvas with Lilac Trim & Lilac Pouch 29878_F4CMG_8519.JPG


 $629 Medium Sukey Tote Beige Ebony Diamante Canvas with Black Trim.jpg


 $669 Medium Heart Bit East-West Hobo in Beige-Ebony GG Canvas with Metallic Pink Trim 269959_F4C2G_9799.JPG


 $699 Vintage Web Boston With Detachable Strap 269876_FXO8G_8963.jpg


 $729 Scarlett Hobo in GG Lurex 282298 F854T 8648.jpg


 $739 Medium Lovely Tote in Original Canvas with Brown Leather Trim 257069_FAFXG_9643.JPG


 $829 Dressage Tote in Original Canvas with Red Leather Trim 296850_F4CKG_8566.JPG


 $899 Catherine Top Handle Diamante Tote with Brown Leather Trim 247283_FAGJG_9776 .jpg


 $909 Medium Scarlett Tote in GG Lurex 269953_F854T_8648.JPG


 $929 Medium Sukey Tote in Pink Champagne Leather 211944_AH90G_2729.JPG


 $969 Medium Heart Bit Top Handle Tote in Beige-Ebony GG Canvas with Metallic Pink Trim & Detachable Shoulder Strap 269957_F4C2G_9799.JPG


 $969 Medium Heart Bit Top Handle with Brown Lurex 269957_F851G_9720.jpg


 $979 Large Greenwich Hobo with Spur in Black 257050_A7M0G_1000.JPG


 $1089 Large Sukey in Black Leather 211943_a7m0g_1000.jpg


 $1089 Large Sukey in Pink Champagne Leather 211943_AH90G_2729.jpg


 $1359 Heritage East-West Shoulder Bag with Green-Red Web in Brown 247599 A7MAG 2061.JPG


 $1369 Ride Satchel in Black with Detachable Shoulder Strap 269963_AH90T_1000.JPG


 $1369 Ride Satchel in Congac with Detachable Shoulder Strap 269963_A7M0T_2535.jpg


 $1369 Ride Satchel in Metallic Winter Leaf with Detachable Shoulder Strap 269963_AH90T_2314.JPG


 $1389 Medium Heritage Horsebit Hobo with Green-Red Web in Brown 247604_A7MAG_2061.JPG


 $1529 Patti Tote in GG Canvas 296871_F4CMT_9769.jpg


 $1599 Patti Zip Top Tote in GG Canvas 296875_F4CMT_9769.jpg


 $1719 Large Marrakech Hobo in Beige 257029_AMN0G_9909.jpg


 $1719 Large Marrakech Hobo in Brick Red [257029 AMN0G 6316].JPG


 $1749 Medium Sukey Tote in Honey Python 211944_EO21G_2734.JPG


 $1999 Catherine Top Handle Diamante Tote with Brown Croc Trim 247285_FAGMG_8655.jpg




-- 


Jeremiah Martinez

Sales Associate



GUCCI San Marcos

3939 IH-35 South, Ste. 1050

San Marcos, TX  78666

S (512) 392-9130


C (361) 362-8076


jeremiah.gucci.sanmarcos@gmail.com





-- 


Jeremiah Martinez

Sales Associate



GUCCI San Marcos

3939 IH-35 South, Ste. 1050

San Marcos, TX  78666

S (512) 392-9130


C (361) 362-8076


jeremiah.gucci.sanmarcos@gmail.com


----------



## Mary Sue

Mary Sue said:


> This just came from Texas Gucci Outlet.  Check it out!
> 
> Hello,
> 
> 
> 
> These are the current handbags that we have in stock.  If you would like to purchase one just email me or call the store.  Keep in mind all sales are final and there are nor returns or exchanges.  We ship any where in the United States via FedEx for $10 and we can only ship to the billing address that is used at time of purchase.  Signature is required upon delivery.
> 
> 
> 
> $459 Large Open Top Travel Tote with Britt Charm in Brown GG Denim.jpg
> 
> 
> $459 Green an Black GG Canvas Tote.JPG
> 
> 
> $459 Gucci Script Tote.jpg
> 
> 
> $459 Large East-West Open Top Tote in Red-Black GG Canvas 238696_FFPRN_8304.JPG
> 
> 
> $459 Large Open Top Travel Tote in Brown-Black Tweed GG Canvas 238696_FFPRN_8370.JPG
> 
> 
> $459 Large Open Top Travel Tote in Interlocking GG Denim wth White Trim.jpg
> 
> 
> $459 Large Open Top Travel Tote in Metallic Silver GG Canvas 238696_FFPRN_8113.JPG
> 
> 
> $459 Large Open Top Travel Tote in Solid Khaki Canvas with Red Guccissima Trim 297435_FWTBG_8701.JPG
> 
> 
> $579 Large East-West Open Top Tote with Britt Charm in Brown Horsebit Embossed Leather 211525_BNH1N_2038.JPG
> 
> 
> $419 Medium D Gold Hobo in Brown GG Jacquard (Nylon) 265692_G1X9R_2092.JPG
> 
> 
> $459 Large Joy Tote in Brown GG Denim 265696_F5DIR_1086.JPG
> 
> 
> $529 Abbey East-West Hobo in Magenta Horsebit Embossed Leather 293578_BNH1R_6003.JPG
> 
> 
> $519 Abbey Large GG Crystal Zip Hobo 268636_FZIFG_9903.jpg
> 
> 
> $299 Abbey Small GG Crystal Zip Top Hobo 293583_FZIFG_9903.jpg
> 
> 
> $399 Abbey Crystal Double Strap Hobo.JPG
> 
> 
> $409 Crystal Abbey open top tote.JPG
> 
> 
> $429 Abbey Medium GG Crystal Zip Hobo 268637_FZIFG_9903.jpg
> 
> 
> $459 Abbey Medium Zip Top Tote With Two Front Pocket 293581_FZIFG_9903.jpg
> 
> 
> $509 Abbey Medium Tote In GG Crystal With Two Pocket and Snap Closure 268639_FZIFG_9903.jpg
> 
> 
> $509 268641 Brown Jacquard Flat Abbey hobo with strap.jpg
> 
> 
> $509 Abbey Flat Hobo with Detachable Strap.JPG
> 
> 
> $429 Medium Zip Top Abbey Tote in White-Brown GG Canvas 272399_FFPRG_2777.JPG
> 
> 
> $359 Medium Light Brown GG Canvas Zip Top Abbey.JPG
> 
> 
> $429 Abbey Medium Mint Green GG Canvas Zip Top Tote 272399_F408N_8303.jpg
> 
> 
> $429 Abbey Small Brown Jacquard Zip Top Tote.jpg
> 
> 
> $429 Abbey Zip Top Tote In Black GG Denim 268640_F5DIR_1160.jpg
> 
> 
> $429 Abbey Zip Top Tote In Black GG Jacquard 268640_G1X9R_1001.jpg
> 
> 
> $429 GG Crystal Abbey Zip Top Tote.JPG
> 
> 
> $479 Abbey Tan Horsebit Embossed Messenger 268642_BNH1R_2707.jpg
> 
> 
> $449 Black Denim Abbey Messenger.jpg
> 
> 
> $449 Black Jacquard Abbey Messenger.JPG
> 
> 
> $449 Brown Jacquard Abbey Messenger.JPG
> 
> 
> $449 Large Abbey Messenger Bag in brown GG Denim with silver hardware.jpg
> 
> 
> $449 Medium Abbey Crossbody Messenger in Dark Green-Black GG Canvas.JPG
> 
> 
> $489 Medium Bardot in Crystal GG.jpg
> 
> 
> $429 Medium GG Crystal Zip Top Tote.JPG
> 
> 
> $429 Medium Princy Top Handle .JPG
> 
> 
> $479 Crystal GG D Gold Hobo with Zipper Top and Brown Trim 2 (1).jpg
> 
> 
> $489 Crystal Joy tote large in GG Crystal.jpg
> 
> 
> $819 Black Horsebit Embossed Full Moon Tote 257290_BNH1N_1000.jpg
> 
> 
> $819 Brown Horsebit Embossed Full Moon Tote 257290_BNH1N_2038.jpg
> 
> 
> $819 Magenta Horsebit Embossed Full Moon Tote 257290_BNH1N_6003.jpg
> 
> 
> $669 Black GG Jacquard Full Moon Tote 257290 G1XAG 1001.jpg
> 
> 
> $669 Brown and Black GG Canvas Full Moon Tote with Brown Trim.JPG
> 
> 
> $669 Brown GG Jacquard Full Moon Tote 257290 G1XAG 2092.jpg
> 
> 
> $669 Red and Black GG Canvas Full Moon Tote with Black Trim.JPG
> 
> 
> $379 Red and Black GG Canvas With Black Trim 257275_FFPRN_8304.jpg
> 
> 
> $379 Medium Brown and Black GG Canvas Tote 257275_FFPRN_8370.jpg
> 
> 
> $729 Pelham Medium Dark Brown Black GG Canvas Hobo 303847_FFPRG_8890.jpg
> 
> 
> $729 Medium Pelham in Sand Canvas 303847_FFPRG_9672.JPG
> 
> 
> $429 Princey Medium Brown GG Jacquard Tote With GRG Web Detail 293592_G1XHR_2074.jpg
> 
> 
> $429 Medium GG Crystal Open Top Tote.jpg
> 
> 
> $429 Medium Princy Top Handle Hobo in Black Jacquard 293594_G1XHR_8406.JPG
> 
> 
> $679 Large Brown Leather Horsebit Embossed Zip Hobo 289720_BNH1N_2038.jpg
> 
> 
> $399 Joy Medium Tote In Black GG Denim With Snap Closure 265695_F5DIR_1160.jpg
> 
> 
> $399 Joy Medium Tote In Brown GG Denim With Snap Closure 265695_F5DIR_1086.jpg
> 
> 
> $399 Princey Large GG Black Jacquard Zip Hobo With GRG Detail 293596_G1X9R_8406.jpg
> 
> 
> $409 Abbey Medium Black GG Jacquard With Snap Closure 293580_G1X9R_1001.jpg
> 
> 
> $419 D Gold Medium Black Denim Messenger 265691_F5D1R_1160.jpg
> 
> 
> $419 D Gold Medium Black Jacquard Messenger 265691_G1X9R_1001.jpg
> 
> 
> $419 D Gold Medium Brown Denim Messenger 265691_F5D1R_1086.jpg
> 
> 
> $419 D Gold Medium Brown GG Jacquard Messenger 265691_G1X9R_2092.jpg
> 
> 
> $459 Brown GG Jacquard Joy Tote.JPG
> 
> 
> $459 Large Dark Green Canvas Zip Hobo 289720_FFPRN_8301.jpg
> 
> 
> $459 Large Joy Tote in Black GG Jacquard.JPG
> 
> 
> $459 Large Joy Tote in Brown GG Denim 265696_F5DIR_1086.JPG
> 
> 
> $2019 Santa Monica Tote in Navy Woven Straw.jpg
> 
> 
> $1,039 Craft Medium Diamante Tote 247209_ANY2G_6523.jpg
> 
> 
> $1,059 Sukey Diamante Dark Brown Tote Top Handle With Detachable Strap 247902_ANY1G_2535.jpg
> 
> 
> $1,319 Medium Craft Blue Python Tote 247209_EKN4G_4217.jpg
> 
> 
> $1,389 Bella Grey Leather Tote With Bamboo Detail 269945_A7M0G_1219.jpg
> 
> 
> $559 Medium Craft Tote in Beige-Ebony GG Canvas with Lilac Trim & Lilac Pouch 29878_F4CMG_8519.JPG
> 
> 
> $629 Medium Sukey Tote Beige Ebony Diamante Canvas with Black Trim.jpg
> 
> 
> $669 Medium Heart Bit East-West Hobo in Beige-Ebony GG Canvas with Metallic Pink Trim 269959_F4C2G_9799.JPG
> 
> 
> $699 Vintage Web Boston With Detachable Strap 269876_FXO8G_8963.jpg
> 
> 
> $729 Scarlett Hobo in GG Lurex 282298 F854T 8648.jpg
> 
> 
> $739 Medium Lovely Tote in Original Canvas with Brown Leather Trim 257069_FAFXG_9643.JPG
> 
> 
> $829 Dressage Tote in Original Canvas with Red Leather Trim 296850_F4CKG_8566.JPG
> 
> 
> $899 Catherine Top Handle Diamante Tote with Brown Leather Trim 247283_FAGJG_9776 .jpg
> 
> 
> $909 Medium Scarlett Tote in GG Lurex 269953_F854T_8648.JPG
> 
> 
> $929 Medium Sukey Tote in Pink Champagne Leather 211944_AH90G_2729.JPG
> 
> 
> $969 Medium Heart Bit Top Handle Tote in Beige-Ebony GG Canvas with Metallic Pink Trim & Detachable Shoulder Strap 269957_F4C2G_9799.JPG
> 
> 
> $969 Medium Heart Bit Top Handle with Brown Lurex 269957_F851G_9720.jpg
> 
> 
> $979 Large Greenwich Hobo with Spur in Black 257050_A7M0G_1000.JPG
> 
> 
> $1089 Large Sukey in Black Leather 211943_a7m0g_1000.jpg
> 
> 
> $1089 Large Sukey in Pink Champagne Leather 211943_AH90G_2729.jpg
> 
> 
> $1359 Heritage East-West Shoulder Bag with Green-Red Web in Brown 247599 A7MAG 2061.JPG
> 
> 
> $1369 Ride Satchel in Black with Detachable Shoulder Strap 269963_AH90T_1000.JPG
> 
> 
> $1369 Ride Satchel in Congac with Detachable Shoulder Strap 269963_A7M0T_2535.jpg
> 
> 
> $1369 Ride Satchel in Metallic Winter Leaf with Detachable Shoulder Strap 269963_AH90T_2314.JPG
> 
> 
> $1389 Medium Heritage Horsebit Hobo with Green-Red Web in Brown 247604_A7MAG_2061.JPG
> 
> 
> $1529 Patti Tote in GG Canvas 296871_F4CMT_9769.jpg
> 
> 
> $1599 Patti Zip Top Tote in GG Canvas 296875_F4CMT_9769.jpg
> 
> 
> $1719 Large Marrakech Hobo in Beige 257029_AMN0G_9909.jpg
> 
> 
> $1719 Large Marrakech Hobo in Brick Red [257029 AMN0G 6316].JPG
> 
> 
> $1749 Medium Sukey Tote in Honey Python 211944_EO21G_2734.JPG
> 
> 
> $1999 Catherine Top Handle Diamante Tote with Brown Croc Trim 247285_FAGMG_8655.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --
> 
> 
> Jeremiah Martinez
> 
> Sales Associate
> 
> 
> 
> GUCCI San Marcos
> 
> 3939 IH-35 South, Ste. 1050
> 
> San Marcos, TX  78666
> 
> S (512) 392-9130
> 
> 
> C (361) 362-8076
> 
> 
> jeremiah.gucci.sanmarcos@gmail.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --
> 
> 
> Jeremiah Martinez
> 
> Sales Associate
> 
> 
> 
> GUCCI San Marcos
> 
> 3939 IH-35 South, Ste. 1050
> 
> San Marcos, TX  78666
> 
> S (512) 392-9130
> 
> 
> C (361) 362-8076
> 
> 
> jeremiah.gucci.sanmarcos@gmail.com


attached are some of the picture of bags on sale.


----------



## Mary Sue

Just received a few more handbags from the SanMarcos, Texas Gucci Outlet!
Call Jeremiah Martinez  - great salesman
cell (361)362-8076
store (512)392-9130
email jeremiah.gucci.sanmarcos@gmail.com
No. 1 Marrakech double shldr hobo-$1719;  originally: $2450
Dimensions:  16.5"x12"x6" Drop: 10"
No. 2 Marrakech Top-Handle Tote $1469; Original price:  $2070
Dimensions: 16"x12"x4.5"  Drop: 4.5"
No. 3 Sukey top-handle snap tote-$1089; original price $1550
Dimensions:  17:x13"x6"  Drop: 6.5"
No. 4. Sienna Hobo-$1489; original price:  $2130
Dimensions: 15"x12.5"x3.5" Depth: 10"
No. 5 Greenwich Zip Hobo-$979;  Original price:  $1400
Dimensions:  13.5"x13"x6" Drop: 10"

Jeremiah Martinez
Sales Associate




GUCCI San Marcos

3939 IH 35 South,  Ste.  1050

San Marcos, TX. 78666

S (512) 392-9130

C (361) 362-8076

jeremiah.gucci.sanmarcos@gmail.com


----------



## Mary Sue

Hello, Nothing is second hand. These are the Outlet Bags.
The Gucci Outlet
yes.   Sale during Memorial Day will have bags at 30% to 50%\
off Outlet Price not original price. 
wow

Get on the mailing list:  send your email to Jeremiah!
Great Salesman is Jeremiah Martinez
jeremiah.gucci.sanmarcos@gmail.com

cell (361)362-8076
store ask for Jeremiah (512)392-9130

Jeremiah can get in any bag you like. He answers your message very
fast!  These bags can  be ordered over the phone!  They are not returnable.
They come with storage bag, reg. card and price tag!  FedEx signature required and only $10.00 for shipping.
They are from a Gucci Outlet Store and 100% new and authentic!
I will be posting some pictures from time to time so check offten!!


----------



## Mary Sue

New Gucci Sales - authentic from Gucci Outlet Texas

Good Afternoon!


Hope everyone is doing well. We have received several new items and some items that are back in stock!  These items sell fast so If you see anything that you would like to place an order for just give me a call back at the store. 



Keep in mind that all sales are final and there are no returns or exchanges.  We only ship to the billing address of the credit card that is used at time of purchase.  It is $10 for FedEx ground shipping with signature required upon delivery.  We do not allow holds, no exceptions!  

Hope to hear from you soon.



Happy Shopping!



Best,

Jeremiah Martinez

GUCCI San Marcos

(512) 392-9130



*Sizes available are listed below for your convenience*

**Prices are subject to change**



1.  $199 Black Denim Slim Continental Wallet With Zip Coin Pocket: QTY 10

2.  $199 Sand GG Canvas With Cognac Trim Slim Continental Wallet: QTY 10

3.  $199 Black and White Slim Continental GG Canvas Wallet With Zip Coin: QTY 10

4.  $199 Wristlet in Black GG Jacquard: QTY 5

5.  $199 Wristlet in Brown Guccissima: QTY 10

6.  $199 Green Guccissima Wristlet: QTY 6

7.  $279 Soho Wristlet in Bordeaux Leather: QTY 2

8.  $259 GG Crystal Kitten Heel: Sizes Available: 7, 8, 8.5

9.  $279 Black Guccissima Flat With GRG Web Detail: Sizes Available: 7, 7.5, 8.5, 9, 9.5

10.  $299 Womens GG Crystal Sneaker With Brown Leather Trim: Sizes Available: 6, 6.5, 7.5, 8, 8.5

11.  $309 Brown Guccissima Peep Toe Pump 4 Inch Heel: Sizes Available: 5.5, 6.5, 7, 8, 8.5, 9, 9.5, 10, 10.5

12.  $309 Black Guccissima Peep Toe Pump 4 Inch Heel: Sizes Available: 6.5, 7, 7.5, 8, 8.5, 9, 9.5, 10, 10.5, 11

13.  $309 Tan Guccissima Peep Toe Pump: Sizes Available: 6, 6.5, 7, 7.5,8, 8.5, 9, 9.5

14.  $309 Ivory Guccissima Peep Toe Pump:  Sizes Available: 6, 7.5, 8, 8.5, 9.5

15.  $329 Brown Guccissima Peep Toe Pump With Silver Punch Hardware: Sizes Available: 5.5, 6, 6.5, 7, 8, 8.5, 9, 9.5

16.  $319 Brown Guccissima Peep Toe Pump With New Horsebit: Sizes Available: 5, 8.5, 9, 10, 11


17.  $199 Brown Denim Wristlet

18.  $199 Brown GG Jacquard Wristlet

19.  $199 Black GG Denim Wristlet

20.  $109 Marola Wedge Jellies in Purple Sizes: 7, 8, 9, Only available in whole sizes.


21.  $299 Boulevard Sneaker in Khaki Suede Sizes: 4.5, 5.5, 6, 6.5, 7, 7.5, 8, 8.5, 9, 9.5, 10

22.  $299 Boulevard Sneaker in Black Suede Sizes: 4.5, 5, 5.5, 6, 6.5, 7, 7.5, 8, 8.5, 9, 9.5, 10, 10.5








Thank You,

Jeremiah Martinez
Sales Associate

GUCCI San Marcos
3939 IH-35 South, Ste. 1050
San Marcos, TX  78666
S (512) 392-9130
C (361) 362-8076
jeremiah.gucci.sanmarcos@gmail.com


----------



## Mary Sue

This is the rest of the pictures from the outlet in Texas which is
listed in order.


----------



## Mary Sue

Hello, 

This is an email to feature select items we currently have available. Below you will notice the description,STYLE # , and pricing for each item. Each item corresponds with the attached images. To view other items that are presently available or can be special ordered (depending upon item availability), please visit our Picasa link:  https://picasaweb.google.com/116820377839893290475. If you have specific inquiries or would like to see additional images don't hesitate to contact me via email. I will be in the store today until 9pm. If you have any questions, or you would like to make a purchase, you can email me and i will respond at my earliest convenience. Thank you!

1.) Black Leather Large GG Running Handbag w/ Gold Hardware. Style- 247179. AL70T. 1000. Price- $2,500. Now- $1,749

2) Brown Leather Horsebit Embossed Hobo. Style- 289720. BNH1N. 2038. Price- $679. 

3) Original GG Canvas Pelham Double Handle Bag w/ Braided Handle and Brown Trim. Style- 303847. FFPRG. 9672. Price- $729. 

4)  Original GG Brown Canvas Pelham Double Handle Bag w/ Braided Handle and Brown Trim. Style- 303847. FFPRG. 8890. Price- $729. 

5) Large GG Nylon Princey Zip Tote. Style- 293595. G1XHR. 2074. Price- $489.

6) Nude Nylon Bamboo Bit Diamanté Handbag w/ Saddle leather Trim and Braided Handle. Style- 282340. KC11G. 9572. Price- original- $2,400. Now- $1,629.

7) Large GG Crystal Tote w/ Brown Leather Trim. Style- 296020. KCK1G. 9903. Price- $489.

Click the link below to shop Gucci Queenstowns merchandise:

https://picasaweb.google.com/116820377839893290475


Items can be shipped Fed-ex Ground for a flat rate of $10.00 (signature required). The billing and mailing address much match for shipment approval.

Cordially,
Alex Thompson
Personal Sales Supervisor
GUCCI Queenstown
Queenstown MD, 21658

Store# 410 827 4702

Cell# 443 496 1563

*****NO RETURNS NO EXCHANGES ALL SALES FINAL*****
If you would like to be removed from my mailing list please reply with "remove"


----------



## addicted

Good Day!

Here is a look at some of our most sought after handbags and clutches.  Some of these great items were actually featured in our ad campaigns.  Enjoy!  These styles are limited in quantity, so order your favorite style soon!  It is $10 for FedEx Ground shipping with a signature required upon delivery.  Expedited shipping options are available if necessary.  For your security, we only ship to the billing address of the credit card that is used.  As always, all sales are final so there are no returns or exchanges.  I hope to hear from you soon!

I appreciate your loyal business!!

Jessica Childers
GUCCI
512-392-9130

1.)  $1749 Large Black Leather Running G Tote, Dimensions 19W X 13H X 7.5D
2.)  $1459 Large Black Leather Running G Hobo, Dimensions 14W X 12H X 5D
3.)  $1179 Greenwich Shoulder Tote in Black Leather, Dimensions16W X 11H X 6D
4.)  $1609 Large  Secret Hobo in GG Sand with Dark Brown Croco Web, Dimensions 16W X 12H X 7D
5.)  $1529 Patti Tote in Beige-Ebony GG Canvas, Dimensions 15W X 13H X 7D
6.)  $1249 Medium Running G Tote in Beige-Ebony GG Canvas & White Trim, Dimensions 15W X 10H X 6D
7.)  $539 Miniature Pelham in Sand GG Canvas, Dimensions 11W X 7H X 3.5D
8.)  $729 Medium Pelham in Sand GG Canvas, Dimensions 14W X 11H X 5D
9.)  $1299 Diamante Village Tote with Cognac Trim, Dimensions 14.5 X 11H X 6D
10.)  $1859 Eva Zip Tote in Diamante Canvas with Cognac Trim, Dimensions  15W X 12H X 6.5D
11.)  $1389 Eva Hobo in Diamante Canvas with Cognac Trim Dimensions 15W X 12H X 7D
12.)  $1999 Catherine Top handle in Diamante Canvas with Dark Brown Croco Trim & Web, Dimensions  15 W X 13H X 8D
13.)  $1329 Full Size Malika Clutch in Purple Python Skin, Dimensions 14W X 6.25H X 1.5D
14.)  $1329 Full Size Malika Clutch in Orange Python Skin, Dimensions 14W X 6.25H X 1.5D


Jessica Childers
GUCCI
512-392-9130


----------



## addicted

Continued from above:


----------



## Mary Sue

Good Day!








Here is a look at some of our most sought after handbags and clutches.  Some of these great items were actually featured in our ad campaigns.  Enjoy!  




 These styles are limited in quantity, so order your favorite style soon!  It is $10 for FedEx Ground shipping with a signature required upon delivery.  Expedited shipping options are available if necessary.  For your security, we only ship to the billing address of the credit card that is used.  As always, all sales are final so there are no returns or exchanges.  I hope to hear from you soon!



GUCCI San Marcos

512-392-9130



1.)  $1749 Large Black Leather Running G Tote, Dimensions 19W X 13H X 7.5D

2.)  $1459 Large Black Leather Running G Hobo, Dimensions 14W X 12H X 5D

3.)  $1179 Greenwich Shoulder Tote in Black Leather, Dimensions16W X 11H X 6D

4.)  $1609 Large  Secret Hobo in GG Sand with Dark Brown Croco Web, Dimensions 16W X 12H X 7D

5.)  $1529 Patti Tote in Beige-Ebony GG Canvas, Dimensions 15W X 13H X 7D

6.)  $1249 Medium Running G Tote in Beige-Ebony GG Canvas & White Trim, Dimensions 15W X 10H X 6D

7.)  $539 Miniature Pelham in Sand GG Canvas, Dimensions 11W X 7H X 3.5D

8.)  $729 Medium Pelham in Sand GG Canvas, Dimensions 14W X 11H X 5D

9.)  $1299 Diamante Village Tote with Cognac Trim, Dimensions 14.5 X 11H X 6D

10.)  $1859 Eva Zip Tote in Diamante Canvas with Cognac Trim, Dimensions  15W X 12H X 6.5D

11.)  $1389 Eva Hobo in Diamante Canvas with Cognac Trim Dimensions 15W X 12H X 7D

12.)  $1999 Catherine Top handle in Diamante Canvas with Dark Brown Croco Trim & Web, Dimensions  15 W X 13H X 8D

13.)  $1329 Full Size Malika Clutch in Purple Python Skin, Dimensions 14W X 6.25H X 1.5D

14.)  $1329 Full Size Malika Clutch in Orange Python Skin, Dimensions 14W X 6.25H X 1.5D









-- 


Jeremiah Martinez

Sales Associate



GUCCI San Marcos

3939 IH-35 South, Ste. 1050

San Marcos, TX  78666

S (512) 392-9130


C (361) 362-8076


jeremiah.gucci.sanmarcos@gmail.com


----------



## Mary Sue

Good Morning, 



We have recently received these new items. Please feel free to email me with any questions or call me at the store for any purchases. I will be in the store until 5pm. After 5pm you can Email me directly with any questions or if you would like to make a purchase. This weekend will be a great time to come visit the store. I will be in Saturday all day and Sunday to personally assist you! Just Ask for Alex. Thank you! 





***Dimensions - (Long x Tall x Wide x Drop of Handle)

1.Medium Grey Guccissima Leather Sukey Tote - SKU# 803998199 - (8.5L" x 14"T x 7"W x 6"D) - $1,039
 2.Medium Diamante Canvas Sukey Tote - SKU# 804347392 - (8.5L" x 14"T x 7"W x 6"D) - $629
 3.Black Horsebit Leather Travel Tote - SKU# 805019421 - (17.5L" x 14"T x 6"W x 5.5"D) - $499 

-- 






Click the link below to shop Gucci Queenstowns merchandise:





https://picasaweb.google.com/116820377839893290475







Items can be shipped Fed-ex Ground for a flat rate of $10.00 (signature required). The billing and mailing address much match for shipment approval. 



Cordially,



Alex Thompson

Personal Sales Supervisor

GUCCI Queenstown

Queenstown MD, 21658

Store# 410 827 4702

Cell# 443 496 1563

*****NO RETURNS NO EXCHANGES ALL SALES FINAL*****

If you would like to be removed from my mailing list please reply with "remove"


----------



## Mary Sue

Good Afternoon!






Hope everyone is doing well.  Here are some pictures of womens and mens new arrivals! If you see something that you like just call me at the store or email me your request.




 Keep in mind all sales are final, there are no returns or exchanges.  It is $10 for ground shipping with signature required upon delivery.  We also have to ship to the billing address on the credit card that you provide. 



I hope to hear from you soon!  Have a great day! =)



Best,

Jeremiah Martinez

Sales Associate

GUCCI San Marcos

(512) 392-9130



**Sizes are listed below

**Quantities are limited so make sure to call soon!





1.  $129- GG 2897 White Sunglasses: QTY 10




2.  $169 Coral GG Large Scarf (70% Wool & 30% Silk): QTY 7




3.  $169 Pistachio GG Large Scarf (70% Wool & 30% Silk): QTY 8




4.  $219 Copper Metallic Gold Thong Sandal: Sizes Available: 7.5, 8, 8.5, 9, 9.5




5.  $349 Silver GG Canvas Holiday Hobo: Dimensions 9.5L x 8H x 3D QTY 5




6.  $379 Lavender GG Tote With White Trim: Dimensions: 13L x 15W x 5.5D QTY 7




7.  $419 Yellow Guccissima Hobo With Long Strap and Interlocking G Charm: Dimensions 12L x 9H x 3D QTY 5




8.  $419 Mint Guccissima Hobo With Long Strap and Interlocking G Charm: Dimensions 12L x 9H x 3D QTY 5




9.  $459 Large Open Top Travel Tote in Metallic Silver GG Canvas:  Dimensions 19L x 12H x 5D QTY 4




10.  $159 Mens Wallet Brown Pebble Leather With Brown Blue Brown Web: QTY 8




11.  $159 Mens Wallet Black Pebble Leather W Black-Gold Web: QTY 9




12.  $279 Mens Brown Leather Sandal With Hysteria Gold Crest Detail: Sizes Available: 7, 7.5, 8, 8.5, 9, 9.5, 10, 10.5, 11, 11.5, 12, 12.5, 13, 13.5




13.  $279 Mens Black Leather Sandal With Hysteria Gold Crest Detail: Sizes Available: 6.5, 7, 7.5, 8, 8.5, 9, 9.5, 10, 10.5, 11, 11.5, 12, 12.5, 13, 13.5, 14, 14.5




14.  $229 Dopp Travel Case In Brown GG Jacquard: QTY 5




15.  $229 Dopp Travel Case In Black GG Jacquard: QTY 7




16.  $299 Brown Messenger In GG Denim: Dimensions: 18L x 13.5H x 1D Drop 18 QTY 5




17.  $299 Black Messenger In GG Denim: Dimensions: 18L x 13.5H x 1D Drop 18 QTY 5




 18.  $429 Large Brown GG Denim Travel Tote With Two Front Pocket: Dimensions 18.5L x 14H x 5.5D QTY 5




19.  $499 Brown Jacquard Cartella Briefcase: Dimensions 17W x 12H x 5D QTY 3




20.  $499 Black Jacquard Cartella Briefcase: Dimensions 17W x 12H x 5D QTY 4











-- 


Jeremiah Martinez

Sales Associate



GUCCI San Marcos

3939 IH-35 South, Ste. 1050

San Marcos, TX  78666

S (512) 392-9130


C (361) 362-8076


jeremiah.gucci.sanmarcos@gmail.com


----------



## Mary Sue

More picture from Jeremiah Martinez
These come after the pictures below.


----------



## Mary Sue

Hello Everyone!







This is an informal email on one of our top sellers.  We just received the Joy Boston back in and its in crystal coated canvas.  It is $449 and dimensions are 12.5"x 9.5"x 7"  Drop: 3.5".

They are selling fast and I wanted everyone to get a chance at this bag.  I will be sending a formal email out with more handbags.  Just wanted to share this with everyone.  The pictures are below.




Best,




Jeremiah Martinez

GUCCI San Marcos

512-392-9130


----------



## Mary Sue

Hello Everyone!







This is an informal email on one of our top sellers.  We just received the Joy Boston back in and its in crystal coated canvas.  It is $449 and dimensions are 12.5"x 9.5"x 7"  Drop: 3.5".

They are selling fast and I wanted everyone to get a chance at this bag.  I will be sending a formal email out with more handbags.  Just wanted to share this with everyone.  The pictures are below.




Best,




Jeremiah Martinez

GUCCI San Marcos

512-392-9130


----------



## Mary Sue

Good Afternoon,




Hope everyone is doing well. Here are some of our new arrivals and our crystal Joy Boston is back in! 




 Keep in mind all sales are final, there are no returns or exchanges.  It is $10 for ground shipping with signature required upon delivery.  We also have to ship to the billing address on the credit card that you provide.  Please keep in mind that all sales are final.




We are limited on some of these items so call in and place your order.  Dimensions and prices are listed below for your convenience.



I hope to hear from you soon!  Have a great day!




Best,




Jeremiah Martinez

GUCCI San Marcos

512-392-9130






1. $1249 Medium GG Running Tote in GG Canvas with Brown Leather Trim Dimension:14"W x 10"H x 6"D




2. $629 Medium Sukey Tote Beige Ebony Diamante Canvas with Black Trim Dimension:14"W x 9.5"H x 5"D




3. $669 Medium Sukey Tote in Sand Cabinato GG Canvas Dimension:14"W x 9.5"H x 5"D




4. $549 Blue Guccissima Nylon Messenger Dimension:12"W x 10"H x 1"D




5. $499 Black jacquard tote Dimension:15"W x 12.5"H x 5"D




6. $399 Large Brown GG Crystal Travel Duffel Dimension: 22"W x 13"H x 10"D with 15" drop




7. $449 Medium Joy Boston GG Crystal Dimension:13"W x 9"H x 7"D QTY 10 **LIMIT 1 PER CLIENT**




8. $1039 Medium Grey Guccissima Sukey Dimension:14"W x 9.5"H x 5"D




9. $799 Chiodo Boston in Brown Horsebit Leather Dimension:14"W x 10"H x 7"D




10. $469 Half Moon Hobo with Silver Riding Buckle in Brown and White GG Canvas Dimension:9"W x 15"H x 3"D




11. $499 Large GG Sand Canvas Duffle Dimension: 20"W x 14"H x 9.5"D









-- 


Jeremiah Martinez

Sales Associate



GUCCI San Marcos

3939 IH-35 South, Ste. 1050

San Marcos, TX  78666

S (512) 392-9130


C (361) 362-8076


jeremiah.gucci.sanmarcos@gmail.com


----------



## Mary Sue

Good Afternoon,




Hope everyone is doing well. Here are some of our new arrivals and our crystal Joy Boston is back in! 




 Keep in mind all sales are final, there are no returns or exchanges.  It is $10 for ground shipping with signature required upon delivery.  We also have to ship to the billing address on the credit card that you provide.  Please keep in mind that all sales are final.




We are limited on some of these items so call in and place your order.  Dimensions and prices are listed below for your convenience.



I hope to hear from you soon!  Have a great day!




Best,




Jeremiah Martinez

GUCCI San Marcos

512-392-9130






1. $1249 Medium GG Running Tote in GG Canvas with Brown Leather Trim Dimension:14"W x 10"H x 6"D




2. $629 Medium Sukey Tote Beige Ebony Diamante Canvas with Black Trim Dimension:14"W x 9.5"H x 5"D




3. $669 Medium Sukey Tote in Sand Cabinato GG Canvas Dimension:14"W x 9.5"H x 5"D




4. $549 Blue Guccissima Nylon Messenger Dimension:12"W x 10"H x 1"D




5. $499 Black jacquard tote Dimension:15"W x 12.5"H x 5"D




6. $399 Large Brown GG Crystal Travel Duffel Dimension: 22"W x 13"H x 10"D with 15" drop




7. $449 Medium Joy Boston GG Crystal Dimension:13"W x 9"H x 7"D QTY 10 **LIMIT 1 PER CLIENT**




8. $1039 Medium Grey Guccissima Sukey Dimension:14"W x 9.5"H x 5"D




9. $799 Chiodo Boston in Brown Horsebit Leather Dimension:14"W x 10"H x 7"D




10. $469 Half Moon Hobo with Silver Riding Buckle in Brown and White GG Canvas Dimension:9"W x 15"H x 3"D




11. $499 Large GG Sand Canvas Duffle Dimension: 20"W x 14"H x 9.5"D









-- 


Jeremiah Martinez

Sales Associate



GUCCI San Marcos

3939 IH-35 South, Ste. 1050

San Marcos, TX  78666

S (512) 392-9130


C (361) 362-8076


jeremiah.gucci.sanmarcos@gmail.com


----------



## Mary Sue

Good Evening, 





Here are some great travel bags we have most recently received. All the information for each item is listed in the same order that the pictures are shown. I will be in the store until 9pm this evening. You can call me directly at the store or send me an email and i can follow up as soon as possible.Thanks and have a great day!

Jeremiah Martinez

GUCCI San Marcos

512-392-9130







1) GG Crystal Unisex Duffel. Style- 105669. FZIFG. 9903. Price- $399.




2) Black GG Jaquard Unisex Duffel. Style- 105669. G1X9N. 1001. Price- $399




3) GG Original Canvas Large Duffel. Style- 293514. FFPRN. 9672. Price- $499.




4) Medium Brown Canvas Hobo. 289715. FFPRN. 8370. Price- $509


----------



## addicted

Happy Saturday!!

Here is a look at some of our new arrivals of the week! Enjoy!  These styles are limited in quantity, so order your favorite style soon!  It is $10 for FedEx Ground shipping with a signature required upon delivery.  Expedited shipping options are available if necessary.  For your security, we only ship to the billing address of the credit card that is used.  As always, all sales are final so there are no returns or exchanges.  I hope to hear from you soon!

I appreciate your loyal business!!

Jessica Childers
GUCCI
512-392-9130
1. $1249 Medium GG Running Tote in GG Canvas with Brown Leather Trim Dimension:14"W x 10"H x 6"D
2. $629 Medium Sukey Tote Beige Ebony Diamante Canvas with Black Trim Dimension:14"W x 9.5"H x 5"D
3. $669 Medium Sukey Tote in Sand Cabinato GG Canvas Dimension:14"W x 9.5"H x 5"D
4. $549 Blue Guccissima Nylon Messenger Dimension:12"W x 10"H x 1"D
5. $499 Black jacquard tote Dimension:15"W x 12.5"H x 5"D
6. $399 Large Brown GG Crystal Travel Duffel Dimension: 22"W x 13"H x 10"D with 15" drop
7. $1039 Medium Grey Guccissima Sukey Dimension:14"W x 9.5"H x 5"D
8. $799 Chiodo Boston in Brown Horsebit Leather Dimension:14"W x 10"H x 7"D
9. $469 Half Moon Hobo with Silver Riding Buckle in Brown and White GG Canvas Dimension:9"W x 15"H x 3"D
10. $499 Large GG Sand Canvas Duffle Dimension: 20"W x 14"H x 9.5"D
11.  $219 Copper Metallic Gold Thong Sandal, Sizes Available: 35, 35.5, 36, 36.5, 37, 37.5, 38 (3), 39.5
Jessica Childers
GUCCI
512-392-9130


----------



## addicted

Pictures continued for previous post


----------



## Mary Sue

Hello, Just found out there is a 50% off Gucci Outlet select styles tomorrow, April 25
starting at 10:00.
Call Jeremiah today at (36l)362-8076  Give him your email address and  be the first
to know. Stores open at 10 a.m.
or email him
jeremiah.gucci.sanmarcos@gmail.com

Gucci Outlet San Marcos Texas


----------



## Mary Sue

Hello, Just found out there is a 50% off Gucci Outlet select styles tomorrow, April 25
starting at 10:00.
Call Jeremiah today at (36l)362-8076  Give him your email address and  be the first
to know. Stores open at 10 a.m.
or email him
jeremiah.gucci.sanmarcos@gmail.com

Gucci Outlet San Marcos Texas


----------



## Diva Divina

Mary Sue said:


> Hello, Just found out there is a 50% off Gucci Outlet select styles tomorrow, April 24
> starting at 10:00.
> Call Jeremiah today at (36l)362-8076 Give him your email address and be the first
> to know. Stores open at 10 a.m.
> or email him
> jeremiah.gucci.sanmarcos@gmail.com
> 
> Gucci Outlet San Marcos Texas


 
Do you mean tomorrow the 25th? I know there's no chatting but just want to make sure poste is accurate.


----------



## Mary Sue

Diva Divina said:


> Do you mean tomorrow the 25th? I know there's no chatting but just want to make sure poste is accurate.



yes!


----------



## Mary Sue

Diva Divina said:


> Do you mean tomorrow the 25th? I know there's no chatting but just want to make sure poste is accurate.



tomorrow April 25    not April 24th   sorry


----------



## Mary Sue

Hello Everyone!






Hope all is well.  It is spring time and we would like to welcome you in shopping our 2013 Spring Fling Sale. The sale will start Thursday, April 25th and go through Sunday, April 28th. The sale includes these select items from our Luggage Department.  There will be an additional 50% off on these items.  I have included the 50% off sale price in red for you and the dimensions are listed as well.  We are limited on some of these items so call in today to purchase your favorite piece.




Keep in mind that all sales are final and there are NO Exchanges or Returns.  We ship anywhere in the United States for $10 with FedEx Ground and signature is required upon delivery.  We do offer other shipping options as well. For your security we can only ship to billing address of the credit card that is used at time of purchase.  Hope to hear from you soon.




Happy Shopping!










Best,




Jeremiah Martinez

Sales Associate

GUCCI










**Prices are subject to change**



1. $429 Trademark Medium Canvas Messenger with White Guccissima Leather Trim 257301_FW9XG_9778  Sale Price:  $214.50

Dimensions:  13.5"x 11"x 3"  Drop:  21"




2. $429 Trademark Medium Beige Canvas Messenger with Orange Leather Trim 257301_F16YG_8493   Sale Price:  $214.50

Dimensions:  13.5"x 11"x 3"  Drop:  21"





3. $429 Trademark Medium Beige Canvas Messenger with Yellow Leather Trim 25730_F16XG_9764  Sale Price:  $214.50

Dimensions:  13.5"x 11"x 3"  Drop:  21"





4. $429 Trademark Medium Beige Linen Messenger with Brown Guccissima Leather Trim 257301_F0JAR_9663   Sale Price:  $214.50

Dimensions:  13.5"x 11"x 3"  Drop:  21"





5. $429 Trademark Medium Black Textured Canvas Messenger with Brown Guccissima Leather Trim 257301_H772R_1062  Sale Price:  $214.50

Dimensions:  13.5"x 11"x 3"  Drop:  21"





 6. $429 Trademark Medium Brown Textured Canvas Messenger with Red Guccissima Leather Trim 257301_H771N_8341  Sale Price:  $214.50

Dimensions:  13.5"x 11"x 3"  Drop:  21"



7. $429 Small Unisex Crossbody Sling in Tan Canvas 282528_FWT5R_9903  Sale Price:  $214.50


Dimensions:  9.5"x 9.5"x 2"  Drop:  21"




8. $429 Small Unisex Crossbody Sling in Black Jacquard 293572_G1XCR_1001  Sale Price:  $214.50


Dimensions:  13.5"x 11"x 3"  Drop:  21"





9. $429 Small Unisex Crossbody Sling in Brown Jacquard 293572_G1XCR_2094  Sale Price:  $214.50


Dimensions:  13.5"x 11"x 3"  Drop:  21"





10. $319 Brown Textured Canvas Flat Messenger 278301_H773R_2038


Sale Price:  $159.50


Dimensions:  18"x 13.5"x 1.5"  Drop:  20"




11. $319 Black Textured Canvas Flat Messenger 278301_H773R_1000


Sale Price:  $159.50


Dimensions:  18"x 13.5"x 1.5"  Drop:  20"





12. $429 Trademark Medium Black Nylon Messenger with Patent Leather Trim 257301_CCYCG  Sale Price:  $214.50

Dimensions:  13.5"x 11"x 3"  Drop:  21"






-- 



Jeremiah Martinez

Sales Associate



GUCCI San Marcos

3939 IH-35 South, Ste. 1050

San Marcos, TX  78666

S (512) 392-9130


C (361) 362-8076


jeremiah.gucci.sanmarcos@gmail.com


----------



## Mary Sue

Here are the last two sale items at Gucci Queenstown.
Call Jeremiah  Cell (361)362-8076


----------



## grammatophyllum

There's a part II!  Hope I can upload it correctly.

Hello Everyone!

 This is part II of our sale.  We welcome you to  shop our 2013 Surprise Spring Fling Weekend Sale!!  Here is a look at  the handbags we have on sale this time around! Enjoy these great prices  from Thursday, April 25th to Sunday, April 28th!  Order your  favorite style today!  For your shopping convenience the final sale  price is listed below.   It is $10 for FedEx Ground shipping with a  signature required upon delivery.  Expedited shipping options are  available if necessary.  For your security, we only ship to the billing  address of the credit card that is used.  As always, all sales are final  so there are no returns or exchanges.  I hope to hear from you soon!

 Jeremiah Martinez
 GUCCI San Marcos
512-392-9130

 1.)  $199.50 Double Strap Abbey Open Tote in Black GG Denim, Was $399 Outlet, Dimensions 17W X 9H X 4D, 8&#8221; drop, QTY 10

 2.)  $199.50 Double Strap Abbey Open Tote in Brown  GG Denim, Was $399 Outlet, Dimensions 17W X 9H X 4D, 8&#8221; drop, QTY 15

 3.)  $174.50  Small Brown Denim Holiday Hobo, Was $349 Outlet, Dimensions 10W X 7.5H X 4D, 10&#8221; drop, QTY 15

 4.)  $254.50  Royal Hobo in Solid Brown Canvas, Was $509 Outlet, Dimensions 15W X 10H X 2D, 8&#8221; drop, QTY 10

 5.)  $299.50  Black Leather Pocket Abbey Hobo, Was $599 Outlet, Dimensions 12.5W X 10H X 4D, 9&#8221; drop, QTY 7

 6.)  $224.50 Brown Solid Canvas Hobo with  Guccissima Corners & Trim, Was $449 Outlet, Dimensions 12W X 9H X  4.5D, 7&#8221; drop, QTY 20

 7.)  $269.50 Brown Horsebit Leather Embossed Babouska Tall Tote, Was $539 Outlet, Dimensions 14W X 15H X 5D, 7.5&#8221; drop, QTY 15

 8.)  $229.50 Brown GG Crystal Pocket Abbey Hobo, Was $459 Outlet, Dimensions 12.5W X 10H X 4D, 9&#8221; drop, QTY 17

 9.)  $219.50 Flat Solid Black Canvas Stamp Hobo, Was $439 Outlet, Dimensions 13W X 11H X 1D, 11&#8221; drop, QTY 67

 10.)  $289.50 Flat Calf Hair Hobo, Was $579 Outlet, Dimensions 13W X 11H X 1D, 11&#8221; drop

 11.)  $299.50 Small Dome Top Handle in Horsebit Embossed Leather, Was $599 Outlet, Dimensions 12W X 8.5H X 4D, 5&#8221;drop, QTY 8

 12.)  $214.50 Small Solid Brown Canvas Tote with Riding Boot Charm, Was $429 Outlet, Dimensions 12W X 8H X 4.5D, 6&#8221;drop, QTY 35
mail.google.com/mail/images/cleardot.gif

*12 attachments* &#8212; Download all attachments View all images 
mail.google.com/mail/?ui=2&ik=ed19f0534f&view=att&th=13e3f6dda5eb2336&attid=0.1&disp=thd&realattid=2ec4cc572eb32a5c_0.1&zw*$399 Abbey Double Strap Tote in Black GG Denim.JPG*
31K     mail.google.com/mail/?ui=2&ik=ed19f0534f&view=att&th=13e3f6dda5eb2336&attid=0.2&disp=thd&realattid=2ec4cc572eb32a5c_0.2&zw*$399 Abbey Double Strap Tote in Brown GG Denim.JPG*
mail.google.com/mail/?ui=2&ik=ed19f0534f&view=att&th=13e3f6dda5eb2336&attid=0.3&disp=thd&realattid=2ec4cc572eb32a5c_0.3&zw*$349 Small Brown Denim Holiday Hobo.JPG*

mail.google.com/mail/?ui=2&ik=ed19f0534f&view=att&th=13e3f6dda5eb2336&attid=0.4&disp=thd&realattid=2ec4cc572eb32a5c_0.4&zw*$509 Solid Brown Canvas Royal Hobo.JPG*

mail.google.com/mail/?ui=2&ik=ed19f0534f&view=att&th=13e3f6dda5eb2336&attid=0.5&disp=thd&realattid=2ec4cc572eb32a5c_0.5&zw*$599 Abbey Black Pebble Leather With Zip Top Hobo and Two Front Pockets 293581_CA0OR_1001.jpg*

https://mail.google.com/mail/?ui=2&...5&disp=safe&realattid=2ec4cc572eb32a5c_0.5&zw mail.google.com/mail/?ui=2&ik=ed19f0534f&view=att&th=13e3f6dda5eb2336&attid=0.6&disp=thd&realattid=2ec4cc572eb32a5c_0.6&zw*$449 Solid Brown Canvas Hobo with Guccissima Trim.JPG*
2  mail.google.com/mail/?ui=2&ik=ed19f0534f&view=att&th=13e3f6dda5eb2336&attid=0.7&disp=thd&realattid=2ec4cc572eb32a5c_0.7&zw*$539 Large Brown Horsebit Embossed E-W Babouska Tote.JPG*

mail.google.com/mail/?ui=2&ik=ed19f0534f&view=att&th=13e3f6dda5eb2336&attid=0.8&disp=thd&realattid=2ec4cc572eb32a5c_0.8&zw*$459 Abbey Medium Zip Top Tote With Two Front Pocket 293581_FZIFG_9903.jpg*
53K    mail.google.com/mail/?ui=2&ik=ed19f0534f&view=att&th=13e3f6dda5eb2336&attid=0.9&disp=thd&realattid=2ec4cc572eb32a5c_0.9&zw*$439 Black Canvas Shoulder Bag.jpg*
38K     mail.google.com/mail/?ui=2&ik=ed19f0534f&view=att&th=13e3f6dda5eb2336&attid=0.10&disp=thd&realattid=2ec4cc572eb32a5c_0.10&zw*$579 Flat Hobo in Brown Calfhair with Stamped  Trademark & Magnetic Snap Closure1.jpg*
52K    mail.google.com/mail/?ui=2&ik=ed19f0534f&view=att&th=13e3f6dda5eb2336&attid=0.11&disp=thd&realattid=2ec4cc572eb32a5c_0.11&zw*$599 Small Magenta Horsebit Embossed Dome Bag.JPG*
29K  https://mail.google.com/mail/?ui=2&...&disp=safe&realattid=2ec4cc572eb32a5c_0.11&zw mail.google.com/mail/?ui=2&ik=ed19f0534f&view=att&th=13e3f6dda5eb2336&attid=0.12&disp=thd&realattid=2ec4cc572eb32a5c_0.12&zw*$429 Brown Solid Canvas Tote with Riding Boot Charm.JPG*


----------



## grammatophyllum

oooo, sorry, the pictures did not work.


----------



## Mary Sue

Here are the pictures of todays sale!  50% off what a deal! Call Jeremiah
(361)362-8076


----------



## Mary Sue

Here are the pictures - call Jeremiah cell (361)362-8076


----------



## Mary Sue

The Gucci Outlet sale is still going, call Jeremiah!!!  
Great prices!!


----------



## addicted

Good Day!
Here is a look at some of our new arrivals of the week! Enjoy!  These styles are limited in quantity, so order your favorite style soon!  It is $10 for FedEx Ground shipping with a signature required upon delivery.  Expedited shipping options are available if necessary.  For your security, we only ship to the billing address of the credit card that is used.  As always, all sales are final so there are no returns or exchanges. 

I appreciate your loyal business!!

Jessica Childers

GUCCI

512-392-9130 



1.  $1249 Medium GG Running Tote in GG Canvas with Brown Leather Trim Dimension:14"W x 10"H x 6"D QTY 2

2.  $629 Medium Sukey Tote Beige Ebony Diamante Canvas with Black Trim Dimension:14"W x 9.5"H x 5"D QTY 1

3.  $1039 Medium Grey Guccissima Sukey Dimension:14"W x 9.5"H x 5"D QTY 2

4.  $399 Overnighter Duffel in Brown GG Jacquard: Dimension: 22"W x 13"H x 10"D with 15" drop QTY 4

5.  $399 Overnighter Duffel in Black GG Jacquard: Dimension: 22"W x 13"H x 10"D with 15" drop QTY 4

6.  $259 GG Crystal Kitten Heel: Sizes Available: 35, 35.5, 36, 36.5, 37, 37.5, 38, 38.5, 39, 39.5, 40, 40.5, 41

7.  $269 GG Crystal Flat With Bow Detail: Sizes Available: 35, 35.5, 36, 36.5, 37, 37.5, 38, 38.5, 39, 39.5, 40, 40.5, 41

8.  $299 Womens GG Crystal Sneaker With Brown Leather Trim: Sizes Available: 35.5, 36.5, 37, 37.5, 38.5, 39, 40

9.  $449 Medium Crystal D Gold Messenger In Brown Leather Trim: Dimensions: 12W x 9H x 1D QTY 5
10.  $489 Crystal Joy Tote Large in GG Crystal: Dimensions: 16 L x 11.5H x 7D QTY 4

11.  $449 Large GG Crystal Tote With Adjustable Strap and Snap Closure Dimensions: 20L x 13H x 6D QTY 5

12.  $499 Medium Hysteria Hobo in Blue GG Canvas Dimensions: 15L x 10H x 6D QTY 4

13.  $529 Hysteria Top Handle in Brown-Black GG Canvas Dimensions: 16L x 12.5H x 3D QTY 3

14.  $609 Medium Lovely Heart Messenger in Original GG Canvas Dimensions: 10L x 9H x 1D QTY 1

15.  $429 Crossbody Messenger in Brown-Black GG Canvas Dimensions: 15L x 13H x 4D  QTY 4

16.  $219 Vernice Black Gucci Script Thong Sandal Sizes: 7, 7.5, 8, 8.5, 9, 9.5, 10

17.  $459 Large GG Crystal Zip Hobo Dimensions: 16 L x 12H x 4 D QTY 3

 18.  $499 Hysteria Brown GG Waxed Canvas: Dimensions  14 L x 9 H x 5D QTY 4

 Jessica Childers

GUCCI

512-392-9130


----------



## addicted

Pix continued from Jessica's email:


----------



## Slushpuppy

So disappointed, I wish we had access to the outlet sales in the UK


----------



## Slushpuppy

Jeremiah, is the sale at San Mrcos now over?


----------



## Mary Sue

Slushpuppy said:


> Jeremiah, is the sale at San Mrcos now over?



Yes  sale has eneded. 
Check out  Neiman Marcus
Some Gucci on sale!

If you are not on Jeremiah's mailing list please send him an email
with  your email to :  jeremiah.gucci.sanmarcos@gmail.com  Tell him you want on
his mailing list!  You will be the first  before the forum!!!!

You will be the first to know of the next sale. Jeremiah sends all emails
out as soon as he knows!


----------



## Slushpuppy

I'm on his list, that's a shame as there was something on his email that I liked but unfortunately I didn't get to it on time. Next time hopefully! Thanks x


----------



## Mary Sue

Slushpuppy said:


> I'm on his list, that's a shame as there was something on his email that I liked but unfortunately I didn't get to it on time. Next time hopefully! Thanks x



Call Jeremiah and maybe just maybe he can help you!
Cell(361) 362-8076


----------



## addicted

Good morning!
These are some of our most popular items that have been restocked.  Please give me a call if you have any questions or if youd like to place an order.  It is $10 for FedEx Ground shipping with a signature required upon delivery.  Expedited shipping options are available if necessary.  For your security, we only ship to the billing address of the credit card that is used.  As always, all sales are final so there are no returns or exchanges. 

I appreciate your loyal business!!

Jessica Childers

GUCCI

512-392-9130 


1.  $129 GG Scarf (70% Wool & 30% Silk) Colors: Oatmeal, black/Grey, and Light grey Available.  Dimensions 68 x 18 QTY 10 Each Color
2.  $189 Large 55 Inch Square Monogram Shawl with Web Colors: Brown or Dark Grey Available. Dimensions 55 x 55 QTY 8 in Each Color
3.  $189 Passport Holder: Colors: Brown Jacquard, Black Denim, and Black Jacquard.  QTY 5 in Each
4.  $229 Dopp Travel Case: Colors: Brown Jacquard or Black Jacquard. QTY 4 in Each
5.  $299 Travel Messenger: Colors: Brown Denim, Black Denim, Brown Jacquard, Black Jacquard. Dimensions: 18L x 13.5H x 1D Drop 18 QTY 5 in Each
6.  $429 Large Travel Tote With Snap Closure: Colors: Brown Denim or Black Denim. Dimensions: 17.5 L x 13.75H x 5.5D QTY 7 in Each
7.  $499 Large Travel Tote in Black Horsebit Embossed Leather With Snap Closure: Dimensions: 17.5 L x 13.75H x 5.5D QTY 7
8.  $499 Large Travel Duffel Double Compartments Black and White GG Canvas: Dimensions: 20L x 14H x 8D QTY 5
9.  $499 Large GG Sand Canvas Duffel: Dimension: 20"W x 14"H x 9.5"D QTY 4
10.  $449 Large Black GG Jacquard Snap Tote With Shoulder Strap: Dimensions: 20L x 13H x 6D QTY 8
11.  $259 Large Tote in Navy Diamante Nylon: Dimensions 16 W x 16 H x 3 D QTY 8

I appreciate your loyal business!!

Jessica Childers

GUCCI

512-392-9130


----------



## addicted

More pix from above post :


----------



## addicted

Remaining pix:


----------



## Mary Sue

Good Afternoon,



I have attached a few bags that are currently in stock at our Gucci SanMarcos location. These bags are all under $500.00! A description,price, and Sku# are all listed below in the same order that the pictures are attached. If you would like to make a purchase or have any questions you can email me directly or call me on my cell @ 361 362 8076. 



If you would like to place an order simply send me an email with the description and Sku# of the item and i will have it set aside for you until i arrive tomorrow. I will then contact you and we can process the order then! Please work with me ( Jeremiah )  directly. Thank you and have a great day!


 Pic#1: Medium Princy Crystal open top tote w/ webbing detail.

Price; $429

Sku#: 804781576
 measurements:15"L X 8.5"T X 4"W

Pic#2: Medium brown metallic tote w brown leather trim
 Price: $399
 Sku#: 804877795
 Measurements:17.5"L X 12'"T X 6"W

 Pic#3: Medium brown canvas tote w brown leather trim
 Price: $399
 Sku#: 804792784
 Measurements: 17.5"L X 12'"T X 6"W

Pic#4: Medium black Jacquard zip top Princy hobo
Price:$399
 Sku#: 804781580
 Measurements: 14"L X 11"T X 2.5"W


GUCCI San Marcos

3939 IH 35 South,  Ste.  1050

San Marcos, TX. 78666

S (512) 392-9130

C (361) 362-8076

jeremiah.gucci.sanmarcos@gmail.com


----------



## Mary Sue

Good Afternoon,



I have attached a few bags that are currently in stock at our Gucci SanMarcos location. These bags are all under $500.00! A description,price, and Sku# are all listed below in the same order that the pictures are attached. If you would like to make a purchase or have any questions you can email me directly or call me on my cell @ 361 362 8076. 



If you would like to place an order simply send me an email with the description and Sku# of the item and i will have it set aside for you until i arrive tomorrow. I will then contact you and we can process the order then! Please work with me ( Jeremiah ) directly. Thank you and have a great day!


Pic#1: Medium Princy Crystal open top tote w/ webbing detail.

Price; $429

Sku#: 804781576
 measurements:15"L X 8.5"T X 4"W

Pic#2: Medium brown metallic tote w brown leather trim
 Price: $399
 Sku#: 804877795
 Measurements:17.5"L X 12'"T X 6"W

Pic#3: Medium brown canvas tote w brown leather trim
 Price: $399
 Sku#: 804792784
 Measurements: 17.5"L X 12'"T X 6"W

Pic#4: Medium black Jacquard zip top Princy hobo
 Price:$399
 Sku#: 804781580
 Measurements: 14"L X 11"T X 2.5"W


GUCCI San Marcos

3939 IH 35 South, Ste. 1050

San Marcos, TX. 78666

S (512) 392-9130

C (361) 362-8076

jeremiah.gucci.sanmarcos@gmail.com


----------



## Mary Sue

Good Morning!



I hope all is well with everyone!  We just received more of the infamous Joy Boston in the GG Crystal Fabric.  I am out of the store today and tomorrow,  however I know many of you missed this opportunity last time so I will do my best to get this bag to you.  This handbag is highly desired so Email Me your request or call me on my cell (361)362-8076 to get yours ordered today.  There are no holds on this item because they are a fast seller.



It is $10 for FedEx Ground shipping with a signature required upon delivery.  Expedited shipping options are available if necessary.  For your security, we only ship to the billing address of the credit card that is used.  As always, all sales are final so there are no returns or exchanges.  

I hope to hear from you soon! 




Jeremiah Martinez

Sales Associate



GUCCI San Marcos

3939 IH-35 South, Ste. 1050

San Marcos, TX  78666

S (512) 392-9130


C (361) 362-8076


jeremiah.gucci.sanmarcos@gmail.com




Thank you!
 Jeremiah Martinez

Sales Associate

GUCCI San Marcos





1.  $449 Medium Joy Boston GG Crystal: Dimensions13"W x 9"H x 7"D QTY 20 ONLY 1 Per Client


----------



## Mary Sue

Good Evening!



I hope all is well with everyone!  We just received more of the infamous Joy Boston in the GG Crystal Fabric.  I am out of the store today and tomorrow,  however I know many of you missed this opportunity last time so I will do my best to get this bag to you.  This handbag is highly desired so Email Me your request or call me on my cell (361)362-8076 to get yours ordered today.  There are no holds on this item because they are a fast seller.



It is $10 for FedEx Ground shipping with a signature required upon delivery.  Expedited shipping options are available if necessary.  For your security, we only ship to the billing address of the credit card that is used.  As always, all sales are final so there are no returns or exchanges.  

I hope to hear from you soon! 



Thank you!
 Jeremiah Martinez

Sales Associate

GUCCI San Marcos





1.  $449 Medium Joy Boston GG Crystal: Dimensions13"W x 9"H x 7"D QTY 20 ONLY 1 Per Client
Jeremiah Martinez

Sales Associate



GUCCI San Marcos

3939 IH-35 South, Ste. 1050

San Marcos, TX  78666

S (512) 392-9130


C (361) 362-8076


jeremiah.gucci.sanmarcos@gmail.com


----------



## Mary Sue

Good Evening,




  I have attached a few items That we currently have in stock. All items listed are limited and will only last so long. If you have any questions or you would like to place an order, you can contact me directly at the store tomorrow from 10am-5pm (361)362-8076 or you can email me and i will follow up with you at my earliest convenience. If you are looking for anything specific let me know! Thanks! 






Pic#1: Brown Leather Men's Wallet with 6cc Slots: SKU# 804451495 Price:$139.00


Pic#2: Tan Canvas Men's Tall wallet with Dark tan Leather Trim: SKU# 805366183 Price:$159.00




pic#3: Women's tan GG canvas wallet with Dark tan leather trim: SKU# 805361777 Price:$199.00




Pic#4: Women's white GG canvas wallet with black leather trim: SKU# 805253707 price:$239.00




Pic#5: Women's Black leather studded G wallet: SKU# 804337981 Price:$259.00




Pic#6: Medium Bone White leather running tote w gold trim: SKU# 804576314 Price:$1,389 Measurements: 15.5"L X 9.5"T X 5"W




Pic#7: Medium Tan canvas GG Running tote with Bone White leather trim: SKU# 804612711 Price:$1,249 Measurements: 15.5"L X 9.5"T X 5"W




Pic#8 Medium Canvas GG Sukey With red leather trim: SKU# 804824219 Price:$629.00 Measurements: 15''L X 10''T X 5"W
Jeremiah Martinez
Sales Associate




GUCCI San Marcos

3939 IH 35 South,  Ste.  1050

San Marcos, TX. 78666

S (512) 392-9130

C (361) 362-8076

jeremiah.gucci.sanmarcos@gmail.com


----------



## addicted

Good Afternoon!

Here is a look at the newest arrivals for men!  Please give me a call if you have any questions or if youd like to place an order. It is $10 for FedEx Ground shipping with a signature required upon delivery.  Expedited shipping options are available if necessary.  For your security we only ship to the billing address of the credit card that is used.  As always all sales are final, so there are no returns or exchanges.  Please consult with me for sizing as our mens shoes generally run large.  I hope to speak to you soon!

I appreciate your loyal business!!

Jessica Childers
GUCCI
512-392-9130

1.)    $279 Mens Black Leather Slide with Hysteria Hardware, Sizes Available 6.5, 7.5, 8(2), 8.5, 9(4), 9.5(2), 10, 10.5(4), 11(3), 11.5(4), 12(2), 12.5(2), 13, 13.5, 14, 14.5
2.)    $279 Mens Brown Leather Slide with Hysteria Hardware, Sizes Available 7.5, 8, 8.5, 9(2), 9.5, 10(2), 10.5(2), 11(2), 11.5(2), 12, 12.5, 13, 13.5
3.)    $89  Mens Rubber Logo Rubber Thong Sandal, Sizes Available 7, 8(3), 9(4), 10(3), 11(2), 12
4.)    $219  Chablas Driver in Navy Suede with Stitched Horsebit Detail, Sizes Available 8.5, 9, 9.5, 11.5, 12, 13
5.)    $219 Chablas Driver in Grey Suede with Stitched Horsebit Detail, Sizes Available 8.5, 9, 9.5, 10.5, 11.5, 12, 12.5, 13
6.)     $239 Padova Sneaker in Beige/Ebony GG Canvas, Sizes Available 12.5(2), 14, 14.5(2)
7.)    $299 Black Nappa Leather Boulevard Sneaker, Sizes Available 7.5, 8, 9, 9.5(2), 10(2), 10.5, 11(2), 11.5, 13, 13.5, 14, 14.5
8.)    $289 Black Suede Boulevard Sneaker, Sizes Available 6.5 through 12.5
9.)    $339 Black Leather Boot with Interlocking G Detail, Sizes Available 8.5, 9.5, 10, 10.5, 11, 12
10.) $339 Brown Leather Boot with Interlocking G Detail, Sizes Available 7, 8.5, 9, 9.5, 10, 10.5, 11
11.) $219 Red Stirrup Bi-fold Wallet
12.)  $149 Slim Diamante Leather Wallet  in Tan
13.)  $159 Black & White GG Canvas Bi-fold Wallet
14.)  $159 Brown Denim GG Denim Bi-fold Wallet

I appreciate your loyal business!!

Jessica Childers
GUCCI
512-392-9130


----------



## addicted

Continued photos:


----------



## papertiger

Slushpuppy said:


> So disappointed, I wish we had access to the outlet sales in the UK



I'm sure they have sales at Bicester Village (although I've never been there) prob around June/July

http://www.bicestervillage.com/en/brands/item/gucci

Sometimes at House of Hanover too (independent) 

http://www.allinlondon.co.uk/directory/1195/26863.php


----------



## Mary Sue

Good Afternoon!

I hope everyone had a wonderful Mother's Day and that everyone is doing well.  We have recently received some re-stock items as well as New Arrivals.  Listed below are the names of the handbags as well as their prices and dimensions.  If you see one that you like call me at the store or email me your request. 

Keep in mind that all sales are final and there are no returns or exchanges.  We ship anywhere in the United States for $10 via FedEx with signature required upon delivery. Expedited shipping is available upon request.  As per GUCCI policy and your protection we can only ship to the billing address of the credit card used at time of purchase.

I look forward to hearing from you!



Jeremiah Martinez
Sales Associate
GUCCI San Marcos
512.392.9130

 *Prices are subject to change*

1. $509 Gold GG Imprimee Tote 211137_FU49G_9504 
    Original Price:  $725
    Dimensions:  14.5"W x 10.5"H x 4.5"D     Drop:  8"

2. $749 Signoria Dome Top Handle Black Embossed Horsebit 289717_BNH1N_1101    
    Original Price:  $975
    Dimensions:  15"W x 11"H x 5.5"D            Drop:  5.5"

3. $1039 Sukey Medium Top-Handle Tote in Red Guccissima 211944_AA61G_6319
     Original Price:  $1480
     Dimensions:  14"W x 10"H x 5"D              Drop:  6.25"

4. $1389 Medium Heritage Horsebit Hobo with Green/Red/Green Web 47604_A7HAG_1060
     Original Price:  $1990
     Dimensions:  13"W x 9.5"H x 4"D             Drop:  9"

5. $659 Chiodo Large Boston in Brown GG Denim 289718_F5DIN_1086
     Original Price:  $925
     Dimensions:  14.5"W x 11.5"H x 7"D        Drop:  5.5"

6. $659 Chiodo Large Boston in Black GG Denim 289718_F5DIN_1160
     Original Price:  $925
     Dimensions:  14.5"W x 11.5"H x 7"D        Drop:  5.5"

7. $659 Chiodo Large Boston in Brown Twead GG Canvas 289718_F5DIN_8370
     Original Price:  $925
     Dimensions:  14.5"W x 11.5"H x 7"D        Drop:  5.5"

8. $679 Signoria Dome Top Handle in GG Crystal 289717_KCK1G_9903
    Original Price:  $900
    Dimensions:  15"W x 11"H x 5.5"D            Drop:  5.5"

9. $399 Large Gifford in Stone Coal Metallic GG Imprimee 2577271_F00PG_1191
     Original Price:  $600
     Dimensions:  14.5"W x 15.5"H x 6"D        Drop:  8"

10. $399 Large Gifford in Black & White GG Canvas 2577271_FFPRG_2788
      Original Price:  $600
      Dimensions:  14.5"W x 15.5"H x 6"D        Drop:  8"

11. $399 Large Brown GG Crystal Travel Overnighter 105669_FZIFG_9903
      Original Price:  $625
      Dimensions:  23"W x 12"H x 10.5"D          Drop:  18"

12. $399 Overnighter Duffel in Black GG Jacquard 105669_G1X9N_1001
      Original Price:  $625
      Dimensions:  23"W x 12"H x 10.5"D          Drop:  18"

13. $399 Overnighter Duffel in Brown GG Jacquard 105669_G1X9N_2092
      Original Price:  $625
      Dimensions:  23"W x 12"H x 10.5"D          Drop:  18"

14. $459 Large GG Crystal Zip Hobo 289720_KCK1G_9903
      Original Price:  $750
      Dimensions:  16"W x 11.5"H x 4"D             Drop:  9"


Jeremiah Martinez
Sales Associate

GUCCI San Marcos
3939 IH-35 South, Ste. 1050
San Marcos, TX  78666
S (512) 392-9130
C (361) 362-8076
jeremiah.gucci.sanmarcos@gmail.com


----------



## Mary Sue

Here is are the pictures for the below list.  They are in order showing number 1 first!


----------



## Mary Sue

This picture is number 11 on the list!


----------



## Mary Sue

This is the final pictures.
Number 11 through 18


----------



## Mary Sue

Good afternoon!
Here is a look at some of our new Men's arrivals of the week! Enjoy!  These styles are limited in quantity, so order your favorite style soon!  It is $10 for FedEx Ground shipping with a signature required upon delivery.  Expedited shipping options are available if necessary.  For your security, we only ship to the billing address of the credit card that is used.  As always, all sales are final so there are no returns or exchanges. 
These styles will sell out fast so if you see something you love, just give me a call back at the store! I hope to hear from you soon!
Please ask for sizing suggestions when ordering if you are not familiar with GUCCI sizing.
 I look forward to hearing from you!

Best,
Jeremiah Martinez
Sales Associate
GUCCI San Marcos
512-392-9130
361-362-8076
jeremiah.gucci.sanmarcos@gmail.com
1.) $219 Red Stirrup Wallet QTY 5
2.) $259 Board Diamante Wallet with Coin Pocket QTY 3
3.) $269 Web Wallet with Coin Pocket QTY 3
4.) $249 Barcelona Sneakers in Red Suede Sizes available: 5 , 6, 6.5, 7, 7.5
5.) $219 Chabas Driver in Navy Suede With Horsebit Stitch detail Sizes available: 9.5, 12, 12.5
6.) $219 Torino Laceup Sneakers in Silver Sizes available: 5, 6, 7.5, 9.5,11.5
7.) $249 Barcelona Sneakers in Blue Suede Sizes available: 4.5, 5.5 , 6, 6.5, 7, 7.5, 8, 8.5, 9, 9.5
8.) $219 Chabas Driver in Grey Suede With Horsebit Stitch detail Sizes available: 8.5, 9, 9.5, 10, 10.5, 11.5, 12, 12.5, 13
9.) $499 Large Top Handle Carry-on Duffel with Shoulder Strap in Black GG Jacquard Dimensions 20W x 14H x 9.5D
10.) $399 Overnighter Duffel in Black GG Jacquard Dimension: 22"W x 13"H x 10"D with 15" drop
11.) $339 Leather Boot with Interlocking silver G Detail Sizes available: 9(2), 9.5(2), 11(2), 12(2)
12.) $159 Black GG Jacquard Bi Fold 
13.) $429 Black GG Jacquard Backpack QTY 8
14.) $429 Brown GG Jacquard Backpack QTY 4
15.) $289 Black Moc with Rectangular Plate 6.5,7,7.5,8,8.5,9,9.5,10,10.5,11,13,13.5
16.) $289 Brown Moc with Rectangular Plate 7.5,8,8.5,9,9.5,10,10.5,11
17.) $329 Men's Black Leather Lace-up with Gucci Script Detail 9,9.5,10,10.5,11,11.5,12, 12.5
18.) $329 Men's Brown Leather Lace-up with Gucci Script Detail 9,9.5,10,10.5,11,11.5,12


----------



## Mary Sue

This is the last of bags.  Number 11 to 16 in order.


----------



## Mary Sue

this will be posted tonight after six


----------



## Mary Sue

Mary Sue said:


> this will be posted tonight after six



Hello Everyone!

Hope everyone is doing well.  I am excited to announce and welcome you to shop our 11 day Memorial Day Sale!!!  It will start Wednesday, May 22 and will go through Saturday, June 1.  All selected totes are going 50% off.  I have included the sale price as well as the dimensions below.  We are limited on these items and they will sell quickly.  If you see one that you are interested in please email me your request along with a good contact number.  I will do my best to get back to everyone in a timely manner.  If you decide to call the store you may not be able to get through.  You may contact me on my cell phone which I have listed below.

Keep in mind that all sales are final and there are no returns or exchanges.  It is $10 for FedEx ground shipping, with signature required upon delivery.  We can only ship to the billing address of the credit card used at time of purchase, NO Exceptions!  There are NO HOLDS as well.

I look forward to hearing from you.  Happy shopping! 

Thank You,

Jeremiah Martinez
Sales Associate
GUCCI San Marcos
(512)392-9130
(361)362-8076
jeremiah.gucci.sanmarcos@gmail.com




*prices are subject to change*



1. $439 Black & White GG Canvas Flat Top-Handle Tote 272347_F408G_2788
    Sale Price:  $219.50
    Dimensions:  13"W x 15"H x 1"D    Depth: 4.5"

2. $439 Black GG Crystal Flat Top-Handle Tote 272347_FTQ1G_1161
    Sale Price:  $219.50
    Dimensions:  13"W x 15"H x 1"D    Depth: 4.5"

3. $439 Brown & White GG Canvas Flat Top-Handle Tote 272347_F408G_2777
    Sale Price:  $219.50
    Dimensions:  13"W x 15"H x 1"D    Depth: 4.5"

4. $439 Brown Twead GG Canvas Flat Top-Handle Tote 272347_FAFXG_8464
    Sale Price:  $219.50
    Dimensions:  13"W x 15"H x 1"D    Depth: 4.5"

5. $439 Silver GG Imprimee Flat Top-Handle Tote 272347_FU49N_8108
    Sale Price:  $219.50
    Dimensions:  13"W x 15"H x 1"D    Depth: 4.5"

6. $439 Silver Glam GG Canvas Flat Top-Handle Tote 272347_FN99G_8756
    Sale Price:  $219.50
    Dimensions:  13"W x 15"H x 1"D    Depth: 4.5"

7. $439 Stone Coal Metallic Imprimee Flat Top-Handle Tote 272347_F642G_1162
    Sale Price:  $219.50
    Dimensions:  13"W x 15"H x 1"D    Depth: 4.5"

8. $439 Tan Canvas Flat Top-Handle Tote 272347_F6R6N_2864
    Sale Price:  $219.50
    Dimensions:  13"W x 15"H x 1"D    Depth: 4.5"

9. $439 Pink & White GG Canvas Flat Top-Handle Tote 272347_F4DUG_5760
    Sale Price:  $219.50
    Dimensions:  13"W x 15"H x 1"D    Depth: 4.5"

10. $439 Dark Brown & Black GG Canvas Flat Top-Handle Tote 2347_FFPRG_8890
    Sale Price:  $219.50
    Dimensions:  13"W x 15"H x 1"D    Depth: 4.5"

11. $449 Large White Woven Straw Tote with Pewter Guccissima Trim 289626_FL04N_9091
    Sale Price:  $224.50
    Dimensions:  18.5"W x 12.5"H x 5.5"D    Depth:  8"

12. $319 Black GG Denim North & South Tote with Front Pouch 180450_F5DTN_1160
    Sale Price:  $159.50
    Dimensions:  11.5"W x 14"H x 4"D    Depth:  8"

13. $319 Brown GG Denim North & South Tote with Front Pouch 180450_F5DTN_1157
    Sale Price:  $159.50
    Dimensions:  11.5"W x 14"H x 4"D    Depth:  8"

14. $429 Trademark Black Nylon Messenger with Patent Leather Trim 257301_CCYCG_1000
    Sale Price:  $214.50
    Dimensions:  13.5"W x 11"H x 3"D  Drop:  21"

15. $429 Trademark Tan Canvas Messenger with Yellow Trim 257301_F16XG_9764
    Sale Price:  $214.50
    Dimensions:  13.5"W x 11"H x 3"D  Drop:  21"

16. $449 Large Black Denim Canvas Tote with Black Guccissima Trim 289626_F51CN_1000
    Sale Price:  $224.50
    Dimensions:  18.5"W x 12.5"H x 5.5"D    Depth:  8"




Jeremiah Martinez
Sales Associate

GUCCI San Marcos
3939 IH-35 South, Ste. 1050
San Marcos, TX  78666
S (512) 392-9130
C (361) 362-8076
jeremiah.gucci.sanmarcos@gmail.com

 Pictures below.


----------



## Mary Sue

This is Part 2 of the sale. 
The first  bag you see below  is on the list as number 26 of the description
The 2nd bag you see below  is number 25 of the description
The 3rd bag you see  below is number  24 of the description
The 4rd bag you see below  is on the list as number 23 of the description.
The 5th bag you see below  is on the list as number 22 of the description
The 6th bag you see below  is on the list as number 21 of the description
The 7th bag you see is on the list as number 20 of the description
The 9th bag you see below is on the list as number 19 of the description


----------



## Mary Sue

This is Part 2 of the sale and the bags are in order as listed backwards!

Sorry the picture are out of order. The first bag is number 17
2nd bag  number 16
3rd bag  number 15
4th bag number 14
5th bag number 13
6th bag number 12
7th bag number 11


----------



## Mary Sue

Hello Everyone!
I am excited to announce Part II of our Memorial Day Sale. Please enjoy these select handbag styles at 50% off their outlet prices from May 22nd through June 1st.  For your shopping convenience the final sale price is listed below.  Pick your favorite style today as quantities are very limited.  If you see one that you like please email me your request along with a good contact number.  I will do my best to get back to you in a timely manner.

Keep in mind all sales are final and there are no returns or exchanges. It is $10 for FedEx Ground shipping with a signature required upon delivery.  Expedited shipping options are available if necessary.  We can only ship to the billing address of the credit card used at time of purchase, NO Exceptions!

There are absolutely NO Holds.



I look forward to hearing from you.  Happy Shopping!!!



Thank You,

Jeremiah Martinez

Sales Associate

GUCCI San Marcos

512-392-9130   

361-362-8076

jeremiah.gucci.sanmarrcos@gmail.com



*Prices are subject to change*



 1.)   $1349.50 Final Price, Large Ride Zip Tote in Teal Python, was $2699, Dimensions 18 W X 14H x 6D

 2.)  $1349.50 Final Price,  Large Ride Zip Tote in Cognac Anaconda, was $2699 Dimensions 18W X 14H X 6D

 3.)  $1154.50 Final Price,  Large Sukey Tote in Honey Python, was $2309, Dimensions 17 W X 14H X 6D

 4.)  $874.50 Final Price, Medium Sukey Tote in Honey Python, was $1749, Dimensions 14w X 10H X 4.5D

 5.)  $679.50 Final Price, Large  Brown Heritage Shoulder Bag, was $1359, Dimensions 17W X 10H X 7D

 6.)  $694.50 Final Price, Medium Black Heritage Hobo, was $1389,             Dimensions 13W X 9.5H X 4D

 7.) $694.50 Final Price, Medium Brown Heritage Hobo, was $1389,           Dimensions 13W X 9.5H X 4D

 8.)  $519.50 Final Price, Medium Craft Tote in Red Diamanté Leather, was $1039, Dimensions 14W X 11H X 6D

 9.)  $279.50 Final Price, Small Craft Tote in Beige/Ebony GG Canvas with Lilac Trim, was $559,                                                                                                            Dimensions 11W X 9H X4D

 10.)  $529.50 Final Price, Diamanté Leather Sukey Zip Tote with Detachable Strap in Deep Cognac, was $1059,                                                                                 Dimensions 12W X 9H X 5D

 11.)  $559.50 Final Price, Black Leather Ride Shoulder Bag, was $1119,                    Dimensions 16W X 12H X 5D

 12.)  $559.50 Final Price, Cognac Leather Ride Shoulder Bag, was $1119, Dimensions 16W X 12H X 5D

 13.)  $684.40 Final Price, Medium Black Leather Ride Zip Tote, Was $1369, Dimensions 16W X 12H X 6D

 14.)  $334.50 Final Price, Small Heartbit Hobo in GG Lurex, was $669,                        Dimensions 10.5W X 7.5H X 4D

 15.)  $334.50 Final Price, Small Heartbit Hobo in Beige/Ebony GG Canvas with Pink Trim, was $669,                                                                                                                  Dimensions 16W X 7.5 H X 4D

 16.)  $484.50 Final Price, Medium Heartbit Zip Tote in Beige/Ebony GG Canvas with Pink Trim, was $969,                                                                                                    Dimensions 11.5W X 10H X 5D

 17.)  $484.50 Final Price, Medium Heartbit Zip Tote in GG Lurex, was $969, Dimensions 11.5W X 10H X 5D

 18.)  $839.50 Final Price, Large Greenwich Hobo in Black Python, was $1679, Dimensions 13W X 13H X 8D

 19.)  $839.50 Final Price, Large Greenwich Hobo in Grey Python, was $1679, Dimensions 13W X 13H X 8D

 20.)  $839.50 Final Price, Large Greenwich Hobo in Grey Anaconda, was $1679, Dimensions 13W X 13H X 8D

21.)  $839.50 Final Price, Large Greenwich Hobo in Tan Python, was $1679, Dimensions 13W X 13H X 8D

22.)  $839.50 Final Price, Large Greenwich Tote in Black Python, was $1679, Dimensions  18W X 16.5H X 8D

23.)  $839.50 Final Price, Large Greenwich Tote in Tan Python, was $1679, Dimensions 18W X 16.5H X 8D

24.)  $489.50 Final Price, Large Greenwich Hobo in Black Leather, was $979, Dimensions 13W X 13H X 8D

25.)  $589.50 Final Price, Greenwich Shoulder Bag in Grey Leather, was $1179, Dimensions 16W X 11H X 6D

26.)  $264.50 Final Price, Small Craft Tote in Diamante Canvas with Orange Trim, was $529,                                                                                                                                       Dimensions 11W X 9H X 4D


----------



## Mary Sue

Hello, I am sorry the bags turned out of order. If you have questions
please just call Jeremiah at (36l)362-8076


----------



## addicted

Happy Memorial Day Shopping!

We welcome you to shop our 2013 Memorial Day Sale!  Please enjoy these select handbag styles at 50% off their outlet prices from May 22nd through June 1st.  For your shopping convenience the final sale price is listed below.  Pick your favorite style today as quantities are very limited.  It is $10 for FedEx Ground shipping with a signature required upon delivery.  Expedited shipping options are available if necessary.  For your security we only ship to the billing address of the credit card that is used.  As always all sales are final, so there are no returns or exchanges.  I hope to hear from you soon!

I appreciate your loyal business!!

Jessica Childers
GUCCI
512-392-9130   

 1.)  $1349.50 Final Price, Large Ride Zip Tote in Teal Python, Was $2699, Dimensions 18 W X 14H x 6D
 2.)  $1349.50 Final Price,  Large Ride Zip Tote in Cognac Anaconda, Was $2699 Dimensions 18W X 14H X 6D
 3.)  $1154.50 Final Price,  Large Sukey Tote in Honey Python, Was $2309, Dimensions 17 W X 14H X 6D
 4.)  $874.50 Final Price, Medium Sukey Tote in Honey Python, Was $1749, Dimensions 14w X 10H X 4.5D
 5.)  $679.50 Final Price, Large  Brown Heritage Shoulder Bag, Was $1359, Dimensions 17W X 10H X 7D
 6.)  $694.50 Final Price, Medium Black Heritage Hobo, Was $1389, Dimensions 13W X 9.5H X 4D
 7.) $694.50 Final Price, Medium Brown Heritage Hobo, Was $1389, Dimensions 13W X 9.5H X 4D
 8.)  $519.50 Final Price, Medium Craft Tote in Red Diamanté Leather, Was $1039, Dimensions 14W X 11H X 6D
 9.)  $279.50 Final Price, Small Craft Tote in Beige/Ebony GG Canvas with Lilac Trim, Was $559, Dimensions 11W X 9H X4D
 10.)  $529.50 Final Price, Diamanté Leather Sukey Zip Tote with Detachable Strap in Deep Cognac, Was $1059, Dimensions 12W X 9H X 5D
 11.)  $559.50 Final Price, Black Leather Ride Shoulder Bag, Was $1119, Dimensions 16W X 12H X 5D
 12.)  $559.50 Final Price, Cognac Leather Ride Shoulder Bag, Was $1119, Dimensions 16W X 12H X 5D
 13.)  $684.40 Final Price, Medium Black Leather Ride Zip Tote, Was $1369, Dimensions 16W X 12H X 6D
 14.)  $334.50 Final Price, Small Heartbit Hobo in GG Lurex, Was $669, Dimensions 10.5W X 7.5H X 4D
 15.)  $334.50 Final Price, Small Heartbit Hobo in Beige/Ebony GG Canvas with Pink Trim, Was $669, Dimensions 16W X 7.5 H X 4D
 16.)  $484.50 Final Price, Medium Heartbit Zip Tote in Beige/Ebony GG Canvas with Pink Trim, Dimensions 11.5W X 10H X 5D
 17.)  $484.50 Final Price, Medium Heartbit Zip Tote in GG Lurex, Dimensions 11.5W X 10H X 5D
 18.)  $839.50 Final Price, Large Greenwich Hobo in Black Python, Was $1679, Dimensions 13W X 13H X 8D
 19.)  $839.50 Final Price, Large Greenwich Hobo in Grey Python, Was $1679, Dimensions 13W X 13H X 8D
 20.)  $839.50 Final Price, Large Greenwich Hobo in Grey Anaconda, Was $1679, Dimensions 13W X 13H X 8D
21.)  $839.50 Final Price, Large Greenwich Hobo in Tan Python, Was $1679, Dimensions 13W X 13H X 8D
22.)  $839.50 Final Price, Large Greenwich Tote in Black Python, Was $1679, Dimensions  18W X 16.5H X 8D
23.)  $839.50 Final Price, Large Greenwich Tote in Tan Python, Was $1679, Dimensions 18W X 16.5H X 8D
24.)  $489.50 Final Price, Large Greenwich Hobo in Black Leather, Was $979, Dimensions 13W X 13H X 8D
25.)  $589.50 Final Price, Greenwich Shoulder Bag in Grey Leather, Was $1179, Dimensions 16W X 11H X 6D
26.)  $264.50 Final Price, Small Craft Tote in Diamante Canvas with Orange Trim, Was $529, Dimensions 11W X 9H X 4D
27.)  $684.40 Final Price, Medium Cognac Leather Ride Zip Tote, Was $1369, Dimensions 16W X 12H X 6D

I appreciate your loyal business!!

Jessica Childers
GUCCI
512-392-9130


----------



## addicted

Continued from Jessica's email


----------



## addicted

Final photos from Jessica's email:


----------



## addicted

Part II from Jessica:

Happy Memorial Day Shopping!

We welcome you to shop our 2013 Memorial Day Sale!  Please enjoy these select handbag styles at 50% off their outlet prices from May 22nd through June 1st.  For your shopping convenience the final sale price is listed below.  Pick your favorite style today as quantities are very limited.  It is $10 for FedEx Ground shipping with a signature required upon delivery.  Expedited shipping options are available if necessary.  For your security we only ship to the billing address of the credit card that is used.  As always all sales are final, so there are no returns or exchanges.  I hope to hear from you soon!

I appreciate your loyal business!!

Jessica Childers
GUCCI
512-392-9130   

1.)     $484.50 Final Price, Marrakech Hobo in Light Beige Leather, Was $969, Dimensions 14W X 10H X 4D
2.)    $859.50  Final Price, Marrakech Shoulder Bag in Red Desert Leather, Was $1719, Dimensions 17.5W X 12H X 7D
3.)    $1384.50  Final Price, Marrakech Shoulder Bag in Red Desert Python, Was $2769, Dimensions 17.5W X 12H X 7D
4.)     $734.50 Final Price, Marrakech Expandable Long Shoulder bag in Red Desert Leather, Was $1469, Dimensions 11W X 8.5H X 3D ****this bag is expandable to 9 in depth
5.)    $214.50 Final Price, Solid Black Canvas Tote with Boot Charm, Was $429, Dimensions 12W X 8H X 5D
6.)    $214.50 Final Price, Solid Brown Canvas Tote with Boot Charm, Was $429, Dimensions 12W X 8H X 5D
7.)    $224.50 Final Price, Solid Brown Canvas Hobo with Guccissima Trim, Was $449, Dimensions 13W x 8H X 5.5D
8.)    $289.50 Final Price, Long Strap Hobo in Brown Calf Hair, Was $579, Dimensions 12W X 10H X 2.5D
9.)    $219.50 Final Price, Long Strap Hobo in solid Black Canvas, Was $439, Dimensions 12W X 10H X 2.5D


----------



## Mary Sue

Last four pictures from Part 1 of Gucci Outlet Memorial Day Sale.


----------



## Mary Sue

Happy Memorial Day Shopping!


This is an updated list for the sale.  Please enjoy these select handbag styles at 50% off their outlet prices from May 22nd through June 1st.  For your shopping convenience the final sale price is listed below.  Pick your favorite style today as quantities are very limited.  It is $10 for FedEx Ground shipping with a signature required upon delivery.  Expedited shipping options are available if necessary.  For your security we only ship to the billing address of the credit card that is used.  As always all sales are final, so there are no returns or exchanges.  I hope to hear from you soon!



Jeremiah Martinez

Sales Associate

GUCCI San Marcos

512-392-9130





 1.)  $1349.50 Final Price, Large Ride Zip Tote in Teal Python, Was $2699, Dimensions 18 W X 14H x 6D

 2.)  $1349.50 Final Price,  Large Ride Zip Tote in Cognac Anaconda, Was $2699 Dimensions 18W X 14H X 6D

 3.)  $519.50 Final Price, Medium Craft Tote in Red Diamanté Leather, Was $1039, Dimensions 14W X 11H X 6D

4.)  $559.50 Final Price, Black Leather Ride Shoulder Bag, Was $1119, Dimensions 16W X 12H X 5D

 5.)  $559.50 Final Price, Cognac Leather Ride Shoulder Bag, Was $1119, Dimensions 16W X 12H X 5D

 6.)  $684.40 Final Price, Medium Black Leather Ride Zip Tote, Was $1369, Dimensions 16W X 12H X 6D

 7.)  $334.50 Final Price, Small Heartbit Hobo in GG Lurex, Was $669, Dimensions 10.5W X 7.5H X 4D

 8.)  $839.50 Final Price, Large Greenwich Hobo in Black Python, Was $1679, Dimensions 13W X 13H X 8D

 9.)  $839.50 Final Price, Large Greenwich Hobo in Grey Python, Was $1679, Dimensions 13W X 13H X 8D

 10.)  $839.50 Final Price, Large Greenwich Hobo in Grey Anaconda, Was $1679, Dimensions 13W X 13H X 8D

11.)  $839.50 Final Price, Large Greenwich Hobo in Tan Python, Was $1679, Dimensions 13W X 13H X 8D

12.)  $839.50 Final Price, Large Greenwich Tote in Black Python, Was $1679, Dimensions  18W X 16.5H X 8D

13.)  $839.50 Final Price, Large Greenwich Tote in Tan Python, Was $1679, Dimensions 18W X 16.5H X 8D

14.)  $489.50 Final Price, Large Greenwich Hobo in Black Leather, Was $979, Dimensions 13W X 13H X 8D

15.)  $684.40 Final Price, Medium Cognac Leather Ride Zip Tote, Was $1369, Dimensions 16W X 12H X 6D


----------



## Mary Sue

Happy Memorial Day Shopping!


We welcome you to shop our 2013 Memorial Day Sale!  Please enjoy these select handbag styles at 50% off their outlet prices from May 22nd through June 1st.  For your shopping convenience the final sale price is listed below.  Pick your favorite style today as quantities are very limited.  It is $10 for FedEx Ground shipping with a signature required upon delivery.  Expedited shipping options are available if necessary.  For your security we only ship to the billing address of the credit card that is used.  As always all sales are final, so there are no returns or exchanges.  I hope to hear from you soon!



Jeremiah Martinez

GUCCI San Marcos

Sales Associate

512-392-9130







1.)     $484.50 Final Price, Marrakech Hobo in Light Beige Leather, Was $969, Dimensions 14W X 10H X 4D

2.)    $859.50  Final Price, Marrakech Shoulder Bag in Red Desert Leather, Was $1719, Dimensions 17.5W X 12H X 7D

3.)    $1384.50  Final Price, Marrakech Shoulder Bag in Red Desert Python, Was $2769, Dimensions 17.5W X 12H X 7D

4.)     $734.50 Final Price, Marrakech Expandable Long Shoulder bag in Red Desert Leather, Was $1469, Dimensions 11W X 8.5H X 3D ****this bag is expandable to 9 in depth

5.)    $214.50 Final Price, Solid Black Canvas Tote with Boot Charm, Was $429, Dimensions 12W X 8H X 5D

6.)    $214.50 Final Price, Solid Brown Canvas Tote with Boot Charm, Was $429, Dimensions 12W X 8H X 5D

7.)    $224.50 Final Price, Solid Brown Canvas Hobo with Guccissima Trim, Was $449, Dimensions 13W x 8H X 5.5D

8.)    $289.50 Final Price, Long Strap Hobo in Brown Calf Hair, Was $579, Dimensions 12W X 10H X 2.5D

9.)    $219.50 Final Price, Long Strap Hobo in solid Black Canvas, Was $439, Dimensions 12W X 10H X 2.5D


----------



## Mary Sue

Below are items 11 through 17.


----------



## Mary Sue

Good afternoon!


I hope everyone is well and that everyone had a wonderful and safe Memorial Day weekend!  Our Memorial Day Sale will be extended through Saturday, June 1st.  So do not delay!  Take advantage of these wonderful sales today!  



 Keep in mind all sales are final, there are no returns or exchanges.  We also have to ship to the billing address on the credit card provided.  It is $10 for FedEx ground shipping with signature required upon delivery.  If you are interested in placing an order just give me a call back at the store.    I hope to hear from you soon!



Thank you!
Jeremiah Martinez

Sales Associate

GUCCI San Marcos

(512) 392-9130



**Sale Prices are listed below in red**

**Prices are subject to change**



Size Chart: 38-XS-2

                   40-S-4

                   42-M-6

                  44-L-8



Keep in mind these sizes run small, so order your size accordingly.





1.     $849 Laurus Print Silk Dress in Orange, White, and Purple: SALE PRICE $424.50 Sizes Available: 38,(3)  40, (3) 42, 44

2.    $899  Black Halter Dress Drape Sable With Gold Beading Detail: SALE PRICE $449.50 Sizes Available: XS, S, (3) M, L

3.    $899 Long Sleeve Black and Orange Print Silk Dress: SALE PRICE $449.50 Sizes Available: 38, 40, 42

4.    $899 V-Neck Dress Tapestry Print Silk: SALE PRICE $449.50 Sizes Available: (2) 38, (3) 40, (3) 42, 44

5.    $949 Overlap Dress Silk Orange and White Dress: SALE PRICE $474.50 Sizes Available: 40, 44

6.    $899 Greenwich Medium Grey Python With Chain: SALE PRICE $449.50 QTY 2

7.    $669 Medium Heart Bit Hobo in Brown GG Lurex: SALE PRICE $334.50 QTY 1

8.    $1,119 Ride Long Strap Hobo in Black Leather: SALE PRICE $559.50 QTY 3

9.    $1,679 Greenwich Hobo in Grey Python: SALE PRICE $839.50 QTY 2

10. $2,699 Ride Satchel in Brown Python: SALE PRICE $1,349.50 QTY 1

11. $2699 Ride Satchel in Teal Python: SALE PRICE $1,349.50 QTY 2

12. $2,789 Marrakech Hobo in Red Anaconda: SALE PRICE $1,394.50 QTY 2

13. $429 Black Canvas Tote with Boot Charm: SALE PRICE $214.50 QTY 7

14. $429 Brown Canvas Tote with Boot Charm: SALE PRICE $214.50 QTY 4

15. $439 Black Canvas Shoulder Bag: SALE PRICE $219.50 QTY 10

16. $439 Black Dialux Long Strap Hobo: SALE PRICE $219.50 QTY 10

17. $579 Flat Hobo in Brown Calf hair with Stamped Trademark & Magnetic Snap Closure: SALE PRICE $289.50 QTY 10



Have a great week!



**Spread the word to family and friends.  If they would like to be added on to the exclusive email distribution list just let me know!


----------



## Mary Sue

Happy Memorial Day Shopping!



We welcome you to shop our 2013 Memorial Day Sale!  Please enjoy these select handbag styles at 50% off their outlet prices through June 1st.  For your shopping convenience the final sale price is listed below.

Pick your favorite style today as quantities are very limited.  It is $10 for FedEx Ground shipping with a signature required upon delivery.  Expedited shipping options are available if necessary.

For your security we only ship to the billing address of the credit card that is used. As always all sales are final, so there are no returns or exchanges.  I hope to hear from you soon!



Happy Shopping!



Jeremiah Martinez
Sales Associate

GUCCI San Marcos

(512) 392-9130



1.        $419 D Gold Medium Black Jacquard Hobo: Dimensions: 12L x 6H x 5D Drop 7  SALE PRICE $209.50 QTY 10

2.       $419 D Gold Small Black GG Denim Zip  Hobo: Dimensions: 12L x 6H x 5D Drop 7  SALE PRICE $209.50 QTY 10

3.       $419 D Gold Small Brown GG Denim Zip Hobo: Dimensions: 12L x 6H x 5D Drop 7  SALE PRICE $209.50 QTY 10


----------



## Diva Divina

Gucci Private Sale started http://private.gucci.com


----------



## addicted

Good evening!
Here is a look at some of our new arrival & restocks for men and women! Enjoy!  These styles are limited in quantity, so order your favorite style soon!  It is $10 for FedEx Ground shipping with a signature required upon delivery.  Expedited shipping options are available if necessary.  For your security, we only ship to the billing address of the credit card that is used.  As always, all sales are final so there are no returns or exchanges. I hope to hear from you soon! 

If you would like to place an order please give me a call back at the store.  Have a great evening!

I appreciate your loyal business!!

Jessica Childers
GUCCI
512-392-9130 

1.        $1,509 Bamboo Bar Large Zip Tote in Nude Guccissima Leather: Dimensions 16.5L x 10H x 6D QTY 1

2.       $1,109 Bamboo Bar Large Zip Tote in Original GG Canvas With Nude Leather Trim: Dimensions 16.5L x 10H x 6D QTY 2

3.       $689 Lovely Medium Zip Tote in Original GG Canvas With Lavender Leather Trim: Dimensions 12L x 8.75H x 5D QTY 3

4.       $619 Craft Medium Tote in Original GG Canvas With Lavender Leather Trim: Dimensions 12L x 8.75H x 5D QTY 3

5.       $759 GG Twins Medium Tote in Original G Canvas With Turquoise Leather Trim: Dimensions 14.5L x 9H x 4D QTY 4

6.       $899 Craft Medium Tote With Green Red Green Web Detail and Cognac Leather Trim: Dimensions 14L x 11.5H x6. 5D QTY 2

7.       $689 Craft Large Tote Diamante Canvas With Orange Leather Trim: Dimensions 14L x 16H x 6D QTY 2

8.       $739 Craft Medium Made in Italy Canvas Tote With Brown Leather Trim: Dimensions 14L x 11.5H x 6.5D QTY 3

9.       $839 Craft Large Made in Italy Canvas Tote With Brown Leather Trim: Dimensions 15.5L x 12.5H x 7D QTY 2

10.   $199 Mens GG Plus With Turquoise Leather Trim Wallet: QTY 5

11.   $209 Mens Web Bi-Fold Wih GRG Web: QTY 4

12.   $279 Mens Black Leather Sandal With Hysteria Gold Crest Detail: Sizes Available: 6.5, 7.5, 8, 8.5, 9, 9.5, 10, 10.5, 11, 11.5, 12, 12.5, 13, 13.5, 14

13.   $279 Mens Hysteria Slide in Chocolate Brown: Sizes Available: , 7.5, 8, 8.5, 9, 9.5, 10, 10.5, 11, 11.5, 12.5, 13, 13.5

14.   $409 Medium Green GG Imprimee Flat Crossbody Messenger: Dimensions 13.5L x 10.5H x 2D QTY 3

15.   $239 Medium Crossbody Messenger in Navy Diamante Nylon: Dimensions 13L x 12H x 4.5D QTY 1

16.   $159 Mens Tall Bi-Fold Wallet in Sand GG Canvas With Cognac Leather Trim: QTY 14

 Jessica Childers
GUCCI
512-392-9130


----------



## addicted

Photos from Jessica's email continued:


----------



## Mary Sue

Hello Everyone!


Hope all is well with everyone. We welcome you to enjoy 30% off one of our most popular bags, the Full Moon Tote!  For your shopping convenience the final sale price is listed below.

Pick your favorite style today as quantities are very limited.  



It is $10 for FedEx Ground shipping with a signature required upon delivery.  Expedited shipping options are available if necessary.  For your security we only ship to the billing address of the credit card that is used. As always all sales are final, so there are no returns or exchanges. As per Gucci security policy we do not give out tracking numbers, however we would be happy to track your order for you.  I hope to hear from you soon!


Happy Shopping!






Jeremiah Martinez

Sales Associate

GUCCI San Marcos

(512) 392-9130



**Fianl sale prices are listed in RED**



**Prices are subject to change**











1.)  $468.30 Black GG Jacquard Full Moon Tote: Was $669 Dimensions: 16" x 13.5" x 6.5" Drop 8" QTY 13

2.)  $468.30 Brown and Black GG Canvas Full Moon Tote: Was $669 Dimensions: 16" x 13.5" x 6.5" Drop 8" QTY 17

3.)  $468.30 Brown GG Jacquard Full Moon Tote: Was $669 Dimensions: 16" x 13.5" x 6.5" Drop 8" QTY 15

4.)  $468.30 Red and Black GG Canvas Full Moon Tote: Was $669 Dimensions: 16" x 13.5" x 6.5" Drop 8" QTY 6

5.)  $573.30 Brown Horsebit Embossed Full Moon Tote: Was $669 Dimensions: 16" x 13.5" x 6.5" Drop 8 QTY 10

6.)  $468.30 Full Moon Black Denim Large Snap Tote: Was $669 Dimensions: 16" x 13.5" x 6.5" Drop 8" QTY 8


----------



## Mary Sue

items 11 through 16


----------



## Mary Sue

Good Afternoon!

Hope everyone is well.  Father's Day is June 16th!  Here are some gift ideas for that special dad!  

It is $10 for FedEx Ground shipping with a signature required upon delivery.  Expedited shipping options are available if necessary.  For your security, we only ship to the billing address of the credit card that is used.  As always, all sales are final so there are no returns or exchanges. I hope to hear from you soon! 

If you would like to place an order please give me a call back at the store.  Have a great week!

*Please ask for sizing suggestions on belts and shoes if you are not familiar with GUCCI sizes*

Thank you,

Jeremiah Martinez

GUCCI

512.392.9130

1. $399 Overnighter Duffel in Black GG Jacquard Dimensions:  22"W x 13"H x 10"D with 15" drop

2. $399 Overnighter Duffel in Brown GG Jacquard Dimensions:  22"W x 13"H x 10"D with 15" drop

3. $499 Briefcase in Black GG Jacquard Dimensions 17W x 12H x 5D

4. $229 Dopp Travel Case in Black GG Jacquard 

5. $229 Dopp Travel Case in Brown GG Jacquard

6. $149 Bifold Wallet 4.3x3.7 in Brown Jacquard

7. $159 Men's Brown GG Jacquard Long

8. $159 Bi-Fold Wallet 5x3.5 in Black GG Jacquard 

9. $189 Black GG Jacquard Passport Holder 

10. $189 Brown GG Jacquard Passport Holder 

11. $469 Messenger with flap and crest detail in Black and Grey Tweed Dimensions 14W x 13H x 3D with 25" drop

12. $159 Tall Bi-Fold 3.75x4.75 Wallet in Grey-Black Tweed

13. $769 Navy Imprimee Diaper Bag Dimensions: 14.5"W x 11.5"H x 5.5"D

14. $139 Elastic Web Belt Sizes available: 85(1), 90(2), 95(2), 100(2), 105(1), 110(1)

15. $299 Black Moc with GRG Detail Sizes available: 8(1), 9(1), 9.5(1), 10(1), 10.5(2), 11(2), 11.5(1), 12(1), 12.5(1), 13(1), 13.5(1)

16. $309 Black Laceup with GRG Detail Sizes available: 8(1), 8.5(1), 9(2), 9.5(3), 10(3), 10.5(3), 11.5(1), 12(2), 12.5(1)




-- 
Thank you,

Jeremiah Martinez
Gucci
San Marcos
512.392.9130


----------



## BgaHolic

Sale going on now at zulily.com


----------



## March786

Gucci Europe online sale has started


----------



## authenticplease

These are available at Jeffrey Atl.  Contact William at 404-237-9000.

40% off org retail


----------



## authenticplease

And these shoes too


----------



## authenticplease

And one last pair of booties!


----------



## Yoyobella1

Passed by Topanga Nordstroms Gucci store today  Saturday -June 15, 2013 in the afternoon. They have their red designer clearance signs up. They have some bags on sale. Sorry I did not take any pictures. Sorry I don't know the names of the bags but they have a sale in progess. I did not buy a Gucci bag. But for anyone who needs information - Topanga Nordstroms Gucci has a small section for their clearance bags.


----------



## airina666

Brand new flats in 37.5

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/BNIB-Aut...5-/121127594105?ssPageName=ADME:L:LCA:AU:1123


----------



## preme123

Does anybody know the stock levels at the bicaster village outlet? what are the prices of the bags there. Thanks


----------



## Slushpuppy

preme123 said:


> Does anybody know the stock levels at the bicaster village outlet? what are the prices of the bags there. Thanks



SO jealous of anyone who lives near that place. I'm in Glasgow, no Gucci bargains up here


----------



## Mary Sue

Good Afternoon!






Hope all is well with everyone.  I would like to welcome you to shop select styles that are 50% off!  This sale will be going on through the 4th of July.  These are limited in quantity so call right away if you are interested in placing an order.  

For your shopping convenience, the final sale prices are listed below in red.  Please feel free to give me a call if you have any questions at all or if youd like to place an order.   It is $10 for FedEx Ground shipping with a signature required upon delivery.  Expedited shipping options are available if necessary. For your security, we only ship to the billing address of the credit card that is used.   As always all sales are final, so there are no returns or exchanges. 







Best,

Jeremiah Martinez

Sales Associate

GUCCI San Marcos 

(512) 392-9130



1.     $489 X Large Open Top Travel Tote Dark Green  Black GG Canvas: Dimensions 17L  x 14H  x 6D SALE PRICE $244.50 QTY 7

2.     $499 Boston Large Mint Green GG Canvas: Dimensions 13.5L x 8H x 5D SALE PRICE $249.50 QTY 5

3.    $479 Green Medium Flap Messenger: Dimensions 13L x 10H x 4D SALE PRICE $239.50 QTY 10

4.    $249 Light Green GG Canvas Zip Wallet: SALE PRICE $124.50 QTY 10

5.    $239 Green and Black GG Canvas Continental Wallet: SALE PRICE $119.50 QTY 14

6.    $259 Dark Green and Black GG Canvas Short Trifold Wallet: SALE PRICE $129.50 QTY 9


----------



## addicted

Happy Independence Day Shopping!

We welcome you to shop our 2013 Independence Day Sale!  Please enjoy these select handbag styles at 50% off their outlet prices from June 19th through July 4th.  For your shopping convenience the final sale price is listed below.  Pick your favorite style today as quantities are very limited.  It is $10 for FedEx Ground shipping with a signature required upon delivery.  Expedited shipping options are available if necessary.  For your security we only ship to the billing address of the credit card that is used.  As always all sales are final, so there are no returns or exchanges.  I hope to hear from you soon!

I appreciate your loyal business!!

Jessica Childers
GUCCI
512-392-9130


 1.)  $1349.50 Final Price, Large Ride Zip Tote in Teal Python, Was $2699, Dimensions 18 W X 14H x 6D
 2.)  $1349.50 Final Price,  Large Ride Zip Tote in Cognac Anaconda, Was $2699 Dimensions 18W X 14H X 6D
 3.)  $559.50 Final Price, Black Leather Ride Shoulder Bag, Was $1119, Dimensions 16W X 12H X 5D
 4.)  $559.50 Final Price, Winterleaf  Leather Ride Shoulder Bag, Was $1119, Dimensions 16W X 12H X 5D
 5.)  $839.50 Final Price, Large Greenwich Hobo in Black Python, Was $1679, Dimensions 13W X 13H X 8D
 6.)  $839.50 Final Price, Large Greenwich Hobo in Grey Python, Was $1679, Dimensions 13W X 13H X 8D
7.)  $839.50 Final Price, Large Greenwich Hobo in Grey Anaconda, Was $1679, Dimensions 13W X 13H X 8D
8.)   $839.50 Final Price, Large Greenwich Tote in Black Python, Was $1679, Dimensions  18W X 16.5H X 8D
9.) $519.50 Final Price, Medium Craft Tote in Deep Cognac Diamanté Leather, Was $1039, Dimensions 14W X 11H X 6D
10.) $2064.50 Final Price, Large Sienna Hobo in Black Python, Was $4129, Dimensions 19W X 13H X 8D
11.)  $1664.50 Final Price, Medium Sienna Hobo, Was $3329,  Dimensions 17W X 12H X 7D

I appreciate your loyal business!!

Jessica Childers
GUCCI
512-392-9130


----------



## addicted




----------



## Mary Sue

July 4th  50% off Sale   Gucci Outlet

1.)  $334.50 Black GG Jacquard Full Moon Tote: Was $669 Dimensions: 16" x 13.5" x 6.5" Drop 8"

2.)  $334.50 Brown GG Jacquard Full Moon Tote: Was $669 Dimensions: 16" x 13.5" x 6.5" Drop 8" 

3.) $224.50  X-Large East-West Trademark Tote in Solid Denim:  Was $449 Dimensions:  18" x 12" x 6" Drop 8"

4.) $224.50 X-Large Ivory Trademark Tote in Ivory Rafia With Gold Guccissima Trim:  Was $449 Dimensions: 18" x 12" x 6" Drop 8"

5.) $314.50 Medium Doll Hobo is Raspberry Horsebit Embossed Leather: Was $629  Dimensions: 13.5" x 10" x 2.5"  Drop 9" 
pictures 
Starting with item 3,4,5

Jeremiah Martinez
Sales Associate

GUCCI San Marcos
3939 IH-35 South, Ste. 1050
San Marcos, TX  78666
S (512) 392-9130
C (361) 362-8076
jeremiah.gucci.sanmarcos@gmail.com


----------



## Mary Sue

1.) $224.50  X-Large East-West Trademark Tote in Solid Denim:  Was $449 Dimensions:  18W x 12H x 6D QTY 10

2.) $224.50 X-Large Ivory Trademark Tote in Ivory Rafia With Gold Guccissima Trim:  Was $449 Dimensions: 18W x 12H x 6D QTY 10

3.) $314.50 Medium Doll Hobo is Raspberry Horsebit Embossed Leather: Was $629  Dimensions: 13.5W x 10H x 2.5D QTY 6

 4.)  $1349.50 Final Price, Large Ride Zip Tote in Teal Python, Was $2699, Dimensions 18 W X 14H x 6D QTY 2

 5.)  $1349.50 Final Price,  Large Ride Zip Tote in Cognac Anaconda, Was $2699 Dimensions 18W X 14H X 6D QTY 1

 6.)  $559.50 Final Price, Black Leather Ride Shoulder Bag, Was $1119, Dimensions 16W X 12H X 5D QTY 3

 7.)  $559.50 Final Price, Winterleaf  Leather Ride Shoulder Bag, Was $1119, Dimensions 16W X 12H X 5D QTY 2

 8.)  $839.50 Final Price, Large Greenwich Hobo in Black Python, Was $1679, Dimensions 13W X 13H X 8D QTY 2

 9.)  $839.50 Final Price, Large Greenwich Hobo in Grey Python, Was $1679, Dimensions 13W X 13H X 8D QTY 1

10.)  $839.50 Final Price, Large Greenwich Hobo in Grey Anaconda, Was $1679, Dimensions 13W X 13H X 8D QTY 1

11.)   $839.50 Final Price, Large Greenwich Tote in Black Python, Was $1679, Dimensions  18W X 16.5H X 8D QTY 2

12.)  $684.50 Final Price Ride Satchel in Metallic Winter Leaf with Detachable Shoulder Strap, Was $1369 Dimensions 16.5W X 11H X 6D QTY 2

13.)  $744.50 Final Price, Medium Sienna Hobo in Tan Leather, Was $1489,  Dimensions 17W X 12H X 7D QTY 1
14.)  $559.50 Final Price, Bamboo Night Messenger in Winterleaf, Was $1119 Dimensions 6W x 4.5H x 2D with 24"drop QTY 1

15.)  $344.50 Final Price, Greenwich Large Python Clutch in Tan Was $689 Dimensions 12W x 5.5H x .5D QTY 3

16.)  $379.50 Final Price, Bamboo Night Evening Grey Python Clutch, Was $759 Dimensions 9w x 5x .5D QTY 2

17.)  $334.50 Final Price, Brown and Black GG Canvas Full Moon Tote with Brown Trim, Was $669  Dimensions 16" x 13.5" x 6.5" Drop 8"

18.) $334.50 Final Price, Full Moon Black GG Denim Large Snap Tote, Was $669  Dimensions 16" x 13.5" x 6.5" Drop 8"

Thank you!
Jeremiah Martinez

Sales Associate

GUCCI San Marcos

3939 IH-35 South, Ste. 1050

San Marcos, TX  78666

(512) 392-9130


----------



## Mary Sue

Item 12,13,14 and 15


----------



## Mary Sue

Good Afternoon!

Hope all is well with everyone.  We have received new items that are going an additional 50% off as well as being Re-Stocked in our Full Moon Totes. These prices are good through July 4, 2013.  We are limited on these items so call in to the store or email me your request to get your favorite handbag at an amazing price.  For your convenience the sale price is listed below in red.

Keep in mind that all sales are final and there are No Returns or Exchanges.  We ship anywhere in the United States for $10 ground shipping via FedEx with signature required upon delivery. Expedited shipping options are available if necessary.  For your security we can only ship to the billing address of the credit card used at time of purchase.

Hope to hear from you soon!

Thank You,
Jeremiah Martinez
Sales Associate
GUCCI San Marcos
512-392-9130

*Prices are subject to change*

1.)  $274.50 Final Sale Price, Medium Boston with Side Tucks in Green and Black GG canvas, Was $549, Dimensions:  11" x 7" x 5.5"  Drop:  4"

2.)  $229.50 Final Sale Price, East-West Eclipse Tote in Dark Green Canvas with Black GG Monogram, Was $459, Dimensions:  10" x 9.5 x 4.5" Drop:  8"

3.) $199.50 Final Sale Price, Eclipse Medium Dark Green GG Canvas Open Top Tote, Was $399, Dimensions:  10" x 12.5" x 4.5"  Drop:  7.5"

4.) $274.50 Final Sale Price, Medium Dark Green Canvas Draw String Hobo, Was $549, Dimensions:  13" x 11" x 4"  Drop:  8.5"

5.) $269.50 Final Sale Price, Medium Light Green Canvas Draw String Hobo, Was $539, Dimensions:  13" x 11" x 4"  Drop: 8.5"

6.) $279.50 Final Sale Price, Medium Brown Tweed Top Handle Boston , Was $549, Dimensions:   11" x 7" x 5.5"  Drop:  4"

7.) $219.50 Final Sale Price,  Medium Abbey Crossbody Messenger in Dark Green-Black GG Canvas, Was $439, Dimensions:  12" x 12" x 2"  Drop:  19"

8.)  $334.50 Final Sale Price, Black GG Jacquard Full Moon Tote: Was $669, Dimensions: 16" x 13.5" x 6.5" Drop 8"

9.)  $334.50 Final Sale Price,  Brown GG Jacquard Full Moon Tote: Was $669, Dimensions: 16" x 13.5" x 6.5" Drop 8" 

10.) $334.50 Final Price, Full Moon Black GG Denim Large Snap Tote, Was $669,  Dimensions 16" x 13.5" x 6.5" Drop 8"

11.) $334.50 Final Sale Price,  Red and Black GG Canvas Full Moon Tote with Black Trim,  Was $669,  Dimensions 16" x 13.5" x 6.5" Drop 8"

12.) $194.50 Final Sale Price, Medium Brown Canvas Zip Hobo with Guccissima Trim, Was $389, Dimensions:  12" x 10" x 2"  Drop:  7"

13.) $209.50 Final Sale Price, Medium Black Canvas Tote with Guccissima Trim, Was $419, Dimensions:  10" x 11" x 4"  Drop:  8.5" 

14.) $274.50 Final Sale Price, Medium Boston with Side Tucks in Light Green and Black GG canvas, Was $549, Dimensions:  11" x 7" x 5.5"  Drop:  4"

15.) $174.50 Final Sale Price, Medium Red and Black GG Canvas Holiday Hobo, Was $349, Dimensions:  10" x 8" x 3.5"  Drop:  8"


Jeremiah Martinez
Sales Associate

GUCCI San Marcos
3939 IH-35 South, Ste. 1050
San Marcos, TX  78666
S (512) 392-9130
C (361) 362-8076
jeremiah.gucci.sanmarcos@gmail.com


----------



## Mary Sue

Below are the pictures for Number 8, 9,10 and 11


----------



## Mary Sue

Good Afternoon!

Hope all is well with everyone.  We would like to welcome you to shop our recently reduced GUCCI GG Flag Collection in the Joy Boston, Joy Tote, Duffles, Wallets and Women's T-Shirts.  The Joy Boston does not come with a shoulder strap but we do have some for sale at $149 if you would like to purchase one.  The shoulder strap on the Duffle is included.  For your convenience, the reduced price is highlighted in red below.  We are limited on these items so call me at the store or you can email me your request before they sell out.

Keep in mind that all sales are final, so there are NO RETURNS or EXCHANGES.  We ship ground for $10 via FedEx with signature required upon delivery.  Expedited shipping options are available if necessary.  For your security we can only ship to the billing address of the credit card used at time of purchase. We do not give out tracking numbers, however we would be happy to track your order for you.

Hope to hear from you soon.  Happy Shopping!!!



Thank You,

Jeremiah Martinez
Sales Associate
GUCCI San Marcos
512.392.9130


*Prices are subject to change*



1.) $629 Reduced Price, GUCCI Italy GG Flag Collection Joy Boston, Original Price $895, Dimensions:  12.5" x 9" x 6.5"  

2.) $629 Reduced Price, GUCCI Italy GG Flag Collection Joy Tote, Original Price $895, Dimensions:  13.5" x 10" x 6"  Drop:  8"  

3.) $629 Reduced Price, GUCCI USA GG Flag Collection Joy Boston, Original Price $895, Dimensions:   12.5" x 9" x 6.5"  

4.) $629 Reduced Price, GUCCI USA GG Flag Collection Joy Tote, Original Price $895, Dimensions:   13.5" x 10" x 6"  Drop:  8"  

5.) $759 Reduced Price, GUCCI Italy GG Flag Collection Duffle Bag, Original Price $1090, Dimensions:   17.5" x 11" x 9.5"  Strap Drop:  20"

6.) $759 Reduced Price, GUCCI USA GG Flag Collection Duffle Bag, Original Price $1090, Dimensions:  17.5" x 11" x 9.5"  Strap Drop:  20"

7.) $399 Reduced Price, GUCCI Italy GG Flag Collection Women's Zip Wallet, Original Price $565, Dimensions:  7.5" x 4" x 1

8.) $399 Reduced Price, GUCCI USA GG Flag Collection Women's Zip Wallet, Original Price $565, Dimensions:  7.5" x 4" x 1

9.) $129 Reduced Price, GUCCI Italy GG Flag Collection Women's T-Shirt, Original Price $250, Available Sizes XS, S, M, L

10.) $129 Reduced Price, GUCCI USA GG Flag Collection Women's T-Shirt, Original Price $250, Available Sizes XS, S, M


Jeremiah Martinez
Sales Associate

GUCCI San Marcos
3939 IH-35 South, Ste. 1050
San Marcos, TX  78666
S (512) 392-9130
C (361) 362-8076
jeremiah.gucci.sanmarcos@gmail.com


----------



## Mary Sue

Pictures of Gucci items number 11 through 19.


----------



## Mary Sue

Good afternoon!








Hope everyone had a wonderful 4th of July. We have received several new styles for men and women! Here is a look at our new arrivals. Enjoy!  These styles are limited in quantity, so order your favorite style soon!  




It is $10 for FedEx Ground shipping with a signature required upon delivery.  Expedited shipping options are available if necessary.  For your security, we only ship to the billing address of the credit card that is used.  As always, all sales are final so there are no returns or exchanges. As per GUCCI security policy, we do not give out tracking numbers, however we would be happy to track your order for you.




I hope to hear from you soon!  



If you would like to place an order please give me a call back at the store.  Have a great evening!









I appreciate your loyal business!!



Jeremiah Martinez

GUCCI San Marcos

512-392-9130





1)    $399 Large Brown Crystal duffel: Dimensions: 23.5L x 16H x 10D  Strap Drop 19 QTY 10

2)    $429 Black Jacquard Back Pack: Dimensions: 13.5L x 17H x 9D QTY 5

3)    $259 GG Crystal Charmy Continental Wallet

4)    $259 GG Crystal Signoria Continental Wallet

5)    $249 Black Guccissima Half Zip Continental Wallet QTY 10

6)    $239 GG Crystal Eclipse Continental Wallet

7)    $259 GG Crystal Punch Continental Wallet

8)    $259 GG Crystal Royal Continental Wallet

9)    $239 Black Guccissima Continental TriFold Wallet QTY 5

10) $239 Brown Guccissima Continental TriFold Wallet QTY 4

11.) $189 Mens GG crystal Wallet with Snap ID


 12.) $429 Medium Joy Tote In Crystal GG: Dimensions: 13L x 10H x 5D Strap Drop 7


13.) $449 Large GG Crystal Tote with Strap and Snap Closure: Dimensions: 17L x 13H x 7D Strap Drop 7 and additional messenger Strap


14.) $489 Large Crystal Joy Tote: Dimensions: 15L x 11H x 6D Strap drop 8


15.) $429 Medium Princy Zip Top Tote: Dimensions: 15L x 10H x 4D Strap Drop 8


16.) $239 Sand Canvas TriFold Continental Wallet with Brown Trim


17.) $239 Sand Canvas TriFold Continental Wallet with Cognac Trim


18.) $189 Crystal ID Flap Mens Wallet


19.) $429 Brown Jacquard Back Pack: Dimensions: 13.5L x 17H x 9D QTY 4


----------



## sndypchez

SA @ NM has this on sale. Soho satchel in Mystic (off white). Was $1395 now $934. Pm for SA info if ready to purchase.


----------



## PBinsider

On the PurseBlog this week, we featured the Bright Bit Shoulder bag, which are on sale now at Neiman Marcus. 

Here is the post.

The Shock Pink version is marked down to $703, that is this one:






Black and Bright Pink are marked down as well, to 890.00.


----------



## Mary Sue

Hello Everyone!








Hope all is well with everyone.  I am finally back from my vacation and ready to work.  We received some new items while I was out and we got re-stocked in other items. Here is a look at some of our new arrivals! Enjoy!  




These styles are highly desirable and limited in quantity so order yours today!  It is $10 for FedEx Ground shipping with a signature required upon delivery.  Expedited shipping options are available if necessary.  For your security, we only ship to the billing address of the credit card that is used.  As always, all sales are final so there are no returns or exchanges. Hope to hear from you soon!







 I appreciate your loyal business!!



Thank you!
 Jeremiah Martinez

Sales Associate

GUCCI San Marcos

(512) 392-9130 





1.  $239 Ladies Black Guccissima Continental Wallet: QTY 20




2.  $239 Ladies Brown Guccissima Continental Wallet: QTY 20




3.  $259 Black Guccissima Half Zip Large Wallet: QTY 10




4.  $259 Brown Guccissima Half Zip Large Wallet: QTY 10




5.  $539 Large Black Linen Blend Doll Hobo with Guccissima Trim Dimensions:  17L x 13H x 2.5D with 8 drop QTY 8




6.  $539 Large Brown Linen Blend Doll Hobo with Guccissima Trim Dimensions: 17L x 13H x 2.5D with 8 drop QTY 8




7.  $539 Large Brown and Black GG Canvas Doll Hobo Dimensions: 17L x 13H x 2.5D with 8 drop  QTY 8




8.  $539 Large Black Denim Doll Hobo Dimensions: 17L x 13H x 2.5D with 8 drop QTY 8




9.  $259 Charmy Continental Wallet in Black GG Denim QTY 7




10. $459 Medium Crystal Charmy Shoulder Bag Dimensions: 14L x 8.5H x 4D with 8 drop QTY 10




11. $259 Brown Signoria Continental Wallet in Pebbled Leather QTY 7




12. $489 Large Joy Tote in Sand Crystal Dimensions: 15.5L x 12H x 6.5D with 8 drop QTY 10




 13. $429 Medium Joy Tote in Sand Crystal Dimensions: 13.5L x 10H x 6D with 8 drop QTY 8




14. $469 Half Moon Hobo with Silver Riding Buckle in Black and White GG Canvas Dimensions: 15.5L x 10.5H x 3.5D with 9 drop




15. $199 Slim Black and White GG Canvas Wallet with Snap Closure




16. $249 Continental Half Zip Wallet in Black and White GG Canvas




17. $239 Black and White GG Canvas Continental Wallet




18. $199 Slim Brown Guccissima Wallet with Snap Closure QTY 4





19. $509 Abbey GG Crystal Tote with Detachable Strap Dimensions 17"L x 13.5"H x 2"D QTY 10


----------



## Mary Sue

from Jeremiah


----------



## xstacyx

Vintage and authentic Gucci bags!! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-G...457?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2581680f39

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-G...095?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item258167ee8f


----------



## Mary Sue

Good Eveining!





Hope all is well with everyone!  We would like to welcome you to shop our new arrivals for the day. We are VERY Limited on these items. The sale price is listed below along with dimensions.  If you see an item that you would like, please call me at the store or email your request.

Please keep in mind that all Sales are Final and there are No Returns or Exchanges.  We ship via FedEx ground for $10 with signature required upon delivery. Expedited shipping options are available if necessary.  For your security, we can only ship to the billing address of the credit card used at time of purchase.

 Thank you and Happy Shopping!!! J

 Hope to hear from you soon!




Thanks,

Jeremiah Martinez

 GUCCI San Marcos

512-392-9130









1.) $359 Final Sale Price,  Small Stars Messenger in GG Supreme, Dimensions:  7.5" x 9" x 2.5"  Drop:  20"



2.) $369 Final Sale Price,  Medium Violet Nylon-Guccissima Tote, Dimensions:  12.5" x 12" x 5"   Drop:  5.5"




3.) $409 Final Sale Price,  Large Dark Red Nylon-Guccissima Tote, Dimensions:  14.5" x 14.5" x 5"   Drop:  8"




4.) $409 Final Sale Price,  Large Periwinkle Nylon-Guccissima Tote, Dimensions:   14.5" x 14.5" x 5"   Drop:  8"




5.) $409 Final Sale Price,  Large Violet Nylon-Guccissima Tote, Dimensions:   14.5" x 14.5" x 5"   Drop:  8"




6.) $449 Final Sale Price,  X-Large Light Blue Nylon-Guccissima Tote, Dimensions:  18" x 15" x 7"  Drop:  5"




7.) $449 Final Sale Price,  X-Large Purple Nylon-Guccissima Tote, Dimensions:  18" x 15" x 7"  Drop:  5"




8.) $519 Final Sale Price, Large Stars Tote in GG Supreme, Dimensions: 15" x 14" x 5"   Drop:  8"




9.) $669 Final Sale Price,  Large White Canvas Top-Handle Tote, Dimensions:  17" x 14.5" x 7"   Drop:  7"



10.) $669 Final Sale Price,  X-Large East to West White Canvas Top-Handle Tote, Dimensions:  14" x 17" x 6"   Drop:  5.5"




11.) $689 Final Sale Price,  Large White Canvas Zip-Tote with Shoulder Strap, Dimensions:  17" x 15" x 6"    Drop:  16"




 12.) $949 Final Sale Price, Large Stars Mama/Baby Bag in GG Supreme, Dimensions:  14" x 13" x 5"     Drop:  21"






 Jeremiah Martinez

Sales Associate



GUCCI San Marcos

3939 IH-35 South, Ste. 1050

San Marcos, TX  78666

S (512) 392-9130


C (361) 362-8076


jeremiah.gucci.sanmarcos@gmail.com


----------



## Mary Sue

Below the last two of Jeremiah's list!  Happy Shopping, Mary Sue


----------



## Mary Sue

Gucci GG RIDE

http://www.ebay.com/itm/261240148006?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649

Gucci GG Ride   forgot the picture!


----------



## addicted

Good evening!

Here is a look at our newest arrivals of womens wallets!  Get your favorite style as soon as you can, because they will go fast.  Please give me a call if you have any questions or if youd like to place an order.  It is $10 for FedEx Ground shipping with a signature required upon delivery.  Expedited shipping options are available if necessary.  For your security we only ship to the billing address of the credit card that is used.  As always all sales are final, so there are no returns or exchanges.  I look forward to speaking with you soon!  Happy Shopping!!

I appreciate your loyal business!!

Jessica Childers

GUCCI

512-392-9130

1.  $199 Slim Sand GG Canvas With Brown Leather Trim: QTY 3

2.  $199 Sand GG Canvas With Cognac Leather Trim Tri Fold: QTY 8

3.  $209 Sand GG Canvas Half Zip With Cognac Leather Trim: QTY 8 

4. $249 Black Guccissima Zip Wallet:  QTY 10

5. $239 Ladies Black Guccissima Continental Wallet: QTY 8

6. $239 Ladies Brown Guccissima Continental Wallet:  QTY 8

7. $279 GG Valentine Continental Wallet in GG Supreme with Chocolate Trim: QTY 3

8. $299 Dressage French Wallet in Chocolate Leather: QTY 4

9. $299 Lovely Zip Wallet Lavender Guccissima:  QTY 2

10. $309 Dice Continental Wallet in Mauve Microguccissima:  QTY 3

11. $309 Pierce Micro GG Plus With Star Zip Wallet:  QTY 3

12. $319 GG Scarlett Continental Wallet in Ivory Guccissima: QTY 2

13. $329 Dressage Continental Wallet in Originall GG Canvas: QTY 2

14. $329 Dressage Snap Wallet in Chocolate Leather:  QTY 3

15. $329 GG Pierce Zip Wallet in Light Blue GG Imprimee:  QTY 4

16. $339 GG Pierce Zip Wallet in Pink Imprimee:  QTY 3

17. $339 Heart Continental Wallet in Red Microguccissima:  QTY 4

18. $359 Sukey Continental Wallet in Pink Microguccissma:  QTY 4

19. $369 Sukey Original GG Canvas Wallet With Pink Trim:  QTY 2

20. $379 Bamboo Tassell Zip-around Wallet:  QTY 4

21. $419 Bella Zip Wallet in Champagne Metallic Leather:  QTY 8

22. $359 Sukey Zip Wallet in Pink Microguccissma:  QTY 4

23. $239 GG Crystal Eclipse Wallet:  QTY 8

24.$539 Duilio Zip Wallet in Grey Guccissima:  QTY 4 

25. $399 Candy Ladies Wallet in Original GG Canvas with Pink Trim:  QTY 4 



Jessica Childers

GUCCI

512-392-9130


----------



## addicted

Continued...


----------



## addicted

More...


----------



## addicted

And some more


----------



## addicted

Last one 9/9




Give Jessica a call!

Jessica Childers

GUCCI

512-392-9130


----------



## addicted

Good afternoon!

Id like to welcome you to go green for less!! Enjoy 50% off outlet prices on these select handbags from Wednesday, September 18 th  to Monday, September 30th .  For your shopping convenience, the final sale prices are listed below.  Please give me a call if you have any questions or if youd like to place an order.   It is $10 for FedEx Ground shipping with a signature required  upon delivery.  Expedited shipping options are available if necessary.  For your security we only ship to the billing address of the credit card that is used.  As always all sales are final, so there are no returns or exchanges.  I hope to hear from you soon!

I appreciate your loyal business!!

Jessica Childers
GUCCI
512-392-9130
	

		
			
		

		
	









1. $459 Green and Black GG Canvas Tote: SALE PRICE $229.50  Dimensions: 14 x 12 x 5 QTY 6
2.  $549 Medium Boston With Side Tucks in Light Green and Black Canvas: SALE PRICE $274.50   Dimensions 11" x 7" x 5.5" QTY 20
3.  $379 Green and Black GG Canvas With Black Trim: SALE PRICE $189.50  Dimensions: 12 x 12.5 x 4.5 QTY 12
4.  $459 Large Dark Green Canvas Zip Hobo: SALE PRICE $229.50  Dimensions: 17 x 11 x 3.75 QTY 10
5.  $399 Eclipse Medium Mint Green GG Canvas Open Top Tote: SALE PRICE $199.50   Dimensions 10 x 12 x 5 QTY 20
6.  $439 Abbey Mint Green GG Canvas Messenger: SALE PRICE $219.50 Dimensions: 12" x 12" x 2" QTY 5
7.  $459 East-West Eclipse Tote in Dark Green Canvas With Black GG Monogram: SALE PRICE $229.50  Dimensions 10" x 9.5 x 4.5 QTY 13

I appreciate your loyal business!!

Jessica Childers
GUCCI
512-392-9130


----------



## addicted

One more pix for Go green sale!


----------



## addicted

Prices for go green sale

1. $459 Green and Black GG Canvas Tote: SALE PRICE $229.50  Dimensions: 14 x 12 x 5 QTY 6
2.  $549 Medium Boston With Side Tucks in Light Green and Black Canvas: SALE PRICE $274.50   Dimensions 11" x 7" x 5.5" QTY 20
3.  $379 Green and Black GG Canvas With Black Trim: SALE PRICE $189.50  Dimensions: 12 x 12.5 x 4.5 QTY 12
4.  $459 Large Dark Green Canvas Zip Hobo: SALE PRICE $229.50  Dimensions: 17 x 11 x 3.75 QTY 10
5.  $399 Eclipse Medium Mint Green GG Canvas Open Top Tote: SALE PRICE $199.50   Dimensions 10 x 12 x 5 QTY 20
6.  $439 Abbey Mint Green GG Canvas Messenger: SALE PRICE $219.50 Dimensions: 12" x 12" x 2" QTY 5
7.  $459 East-West Eclipse Tote in Dark Green Canvas With Black GG Monogram: SALE PRICE $229.50  Dimensions 10" x 9.5 x 4.5 QTY 13

I appreciate your loyal business!!

Jessica Childers
GUCCI
512-392-9130


----------



## Mary Sue

Jeremiah Martinez
Sales Associate

Jeremiah Martinez

Sales Associate
 Subject: Last Call - COLUMBUS DAY SALE ENDS TOMORROW!



 Hello

Hope all is well with everyone.  We would like to welcome you to shop our 2013 Columbus Day Sale.   

Keep in mind that all sales are Final, so there are NO Returns or Exchanges.  We ship for $10 via FedEx Ground anywhere in the United States of America with signature required upon delivery.  Expedited shipping options are available if needed.  For your security, we can only ship to billing address of the credit card that is used at time of purchase.  Hope you have a wonderful day and we hope to hear from you soon!



Note:  When calling the store, be mindful that there are thousands of other clients calling in, so you may have to call the store more than once to get through.



Happy Shopping!!!





GUCCI San Marcos

3939 IH-35 South, Ste. 1050

San Marcos, TX  78666

S (512) 392-9130


C (361) 362-8076


jeremiah.gucci.sanmarcos@gmail.com



Jeremiah Martinez

Sales Associate



GUCCI San Marcos

3939 IH-35 South, Ste. 1050

San Marcos, TX  78666

S (512) 392-9130


C (361) 362-8076


jeremiah.gucci.sanmarcos@gmail.com






1.Black Leather Sukey - 804384452 - $650.30
2.Handmade Tote -  804298363 -  $1,469.50  
3.Small Silver Canvas Tote - 804418058 - $234.50     
4.Pink Canvas Charm Tote - $209.50
5.Grey Canvas Charm Tote - $209.50
6.Blue Canvas Charm Tote - $209.50
7.Large Red Canvas Full Moon w/ Black Leather Trim - $334.50
8.Large GG Plus American Flag Travel Bag  - $531.30
9.Small Green Canvas Tote - $274.50
10.Black Nu Buck Leather Goldmark Tote - $1,028.30      
11.Light Pink Champagne Colored Sukey  - $650.30      
12.Gold Emily Tote - 804612730 - $1,028.30
13.Heart Bit Red Guccissima Leather Tote - 804863489 - $832.30
14.Canvas Heart Tote w/ Red Leather Trim - 804863488 - $678.30
15.Duilio Microguccissima Tote - 804835935 - $1,203.30 
16.Light Blue Shoulder w/ Brown Trim - $209.50    
 17.Shiraz Tote with Red Piping - $214.50                                                                                                                                                                                   
Jeremiah Martinez

Sales Associate



GUCCI San Marcos

3939 IH-35 South, Ste. 1050

San Marcos, TX  78666

S (512) 392-9130


C (361) 362-8076


jeremiah.gucci.sanmarcos@gmail.com


----------



## Mary Sue

Hello,








Hope all is well with everyone.  This is an updated list of selected items that are going 30% off.  For your shopping convenience the sale price will be listed below in red.  Today is the last day of the sale and I wanted to share this with you sou you wouldn't miss out on these items.  We are very limited on many of these items so call the store or email me your request if you wish to place an order.




Keep in mind that all sales are Final, so there are NO Returns or Exchanges.  We ship for $10 via FedEx Ground anywhere in the United States of America with signature required upon delivery.  Expedited shipping options are available if needed.  For your security, we can only ship to billing address of the credit card that is used at time of purchase.  Hope you have a wonderful day and we hope to hear from you soon!



Note:  When calling the store, be mindful that there are thousands of other clients calling in, so you may have to call the store more than once to get through.



Happy Shopping!!!







Thanks,



Jeremiah Martinez


Sales Associate

GUCCI San Marcos

512-392-9130



 *Prices are subject to change*

**Dimensions are measured in W x H x D**









1.) $629.30 Finl Sale Price, was $899, Medium Ribot Vitello Range Hobo in Chocolate Suede, Dimensions: 14" x 9.5" x 8" 



2.) $650.30 FInal Sale Price, was $929, Medium Sukey Tote in Black Leather, Dimensions:  14" x 9.5" x 5"



3.) $650.30 Final Sale Price, was $929, Medium Sukey Tote in Pink Champagne Leather, Dimensions:  14" x 9.5" x 5"



4.) $664.30 Final Sale Price, was $949, Large Messenger Bag in Black Nylon, Dimensions: 17" x 13.5" x 6"



5.) $727.30 Final Sale Price, was $1039, Large Craft Tote in Brown Diamante Leather, Dimensions:  4" x 12" x 5"



6.) $727.30 Final Sale Price, was $1039, Large Ribot Vitello Range Hobo in Chocolate Suede, Dimensions: 17" x 13" x 9"    




7.) $762.30 Final Sale Price, was $1089, Large Sukey in Pink Champagne Leather, Dimensions: 17" x 13" x 5.5" 




8.) $881.30 Final Sale Price, was $1259, Large Bella Hobo in Cognac Leather, Dimensions: 13" x 11.5" x 6" 




9.) $909.30 Final Sale Price, was $1299, Medium Village Tote with Detachable Strap in Diamante Canvas, Dimensions: 15" x 11" x 5"   



10.) $944.30 Final Sale Price, was $1349, Medium Village Doublestrap Bag in Diamante Canvas with Cognac Leather Trim, Dimensions: 16.5" x 11.5" x 6" 



11.) $1007.30 Final Sale Price, was $1439, Large Craft Tote in Pony, Dimensions: 14" x 12" x 5" 




12.) $1168.30 Final Sale Price, was $1669, Medium Village Tote with Detachable Strap in Cognac Leather, Dimensions:  15" x 11" x 5" 





13.) $6478.30 Final Sale Price, was $969, Large Heart Bit Zip Tote with Detachable Strap in GG Canvas and Red Leather Trim,  Dimensions:  11.5" x 10.5" x 5"




14.) $832.30 Final Sale Price, was $1189, Medium Heart Bit Top Handle Boston with Detachable Strap in Red Guccissima, Dimensions:  12" x 8" x 5"




15.) $881.30 Final Sale Price, was $1259, Medium Bella Shoulder Bag with Detachable Strap in GG Canvas and Champagne Leather, Dimensions:  11.5" x 10" x 5"


----------



## donnatamta

Gucci Web Drivers, brand new, great deal




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Gucci-Black...29753?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item2332204039


----------



## Guccissima Love

My Gucci sales associate told me that the Gucci private pre-sales in store start on December 2nd!  I'm assuming that the online sale will follow sometime after.

I'm hoping to purchase the Orange Sukey Top Handle 

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Mary Sue

Call Jeremiah to get on mailing list. I am unable to post pictures but if you call him he will email pictures to you. To get through the lines use his cell phone number! Prices cut big!

Good Evening!





Good afternoon!  This an up-to-date email of the items that we still have on sale and we have added some bags as well that are part of our Phase I 2013 Thanksgiving Sale!  Enjoy 50% off outlet prices on these select handbags from November 21st to December 2nd.  Pick your favorite style now as quantities are limited and discounts are deep! 



For your shopping convenience the final sale prices are listed below.  It is $10 for Fed Ex Ground shipping with a signature required upon delivery.  Expedited shipping options are available is necessary.  For your security we only ship to the billing address of the credit card that is used.  As always all sales are final, so there are no returns or exchanges. 





 If you see an item you are interested in purchasing please send me an email at jeremiah.gucci.sanmarcos@gmail.com*or you can call the store @ 512-392-9130.



Best,



Jeremiah Martinez

GUCCI San Marcos

512-392-9130

jeremiah.gucci.sanmarcos@gmail.com

cell phone number:  1-361-362-8076







1.)  $2,519.50 Final Sale Price, Gold Croco evening Clutch, Was $5039, Dimensions 5.5W X 4H X 1.5D



2.)  $11,199.50 Final Sale Price,  Brown Croco Lady Stirrup Top Handle, Was $22,399, Dimensions 15W X 11H X 6.5D



3.)  $1,469.50 Final Sale Price, Large Taupe Handmade Top Handle, Was $2939, Dimensions 14.5 W X 10H X 7D


4.)  $1,609.50 Final Sale Price, Large Black Leather Handmade Tote with Removable Sac, Was $3219, Dimensions, 14W x 14H x 5D


5.)  $1,349.50 Final Sale Price,  Medium Top Handle in Nude Leather, Was $2699, Dimensions 13W X 9H X 7D


6.) $559.50 Final Sale Price, Ride Long Strap Hobo in Black Leather, Was $1119, Dimensions: 15W x 14H x 3.5D



7.) $839.50 Final Sale Price, Greenwich Black Python and Leather Zip Hobo, Was $1679, Dimensions: 11W x 12.5H x 7.5D



8.) $859.50 Final Sale Price, Large Marrakech Double Strap Should Bag, Was $1719, Dimensions, 17W X 11.5H X 8D


9.)  $699.50 Final Sale Price, Expandable Marrakech Shoulder Bag in GG Canvas with Natural Leather Trim , Was $1399,  Dimensions 11w X 8H X 5D



10.)  $734.50 Final Sale Price, Expandable Marrakech Shoulder Bag in Natural Leather , Was $1469,  Dimensions 11w X 8H X 5D



11.) $719.50 Final Sale Price, Large Craft Tote in Pony Hair Zebra Pattern, Was $1439, Dimensions 14W x 12H X 5D


12.) $734.50 Final Sale Price, Goldmark Top Handle in Black Deer Skin, Was $1469, Dimensions 15W X 11H x 6.5D



13.) $859.50 Final Sale Price, Medium Chablis Microguccissima Tote in Peanut Butter Leather, Dimensions 15W X 10.5H X 6D


14.) $649.50 Final Sale Price, Medium Village Satchel with detachable strap in Diamante Canvas, Was $1299, Dimensions 14W x 10H X 6D



15.) $734.50 Final Sale Price, Large Bella Tote in Metallic Champagne, Was $1469, Dimensions  16W x 10H x 5.5D



16.) $1009.50 Final Sale Price, Lady Stirrup In Black Velvet Diamante, Was $2019, Dimensions  13W x 8.5H x 4.5D



17.) $1189.50 Final Sale Price, Lady Stirrup in Black Pony Hair and Leather, Was $2379, Dimensions  13W x 8.5H x 4.5D



18.) $1279.50 Final Sale Price, Lady Stirrup in Black Deer Skin, Was $2559, Dimensions  13W x 8.5H x 4.5D



19.) $1329.50 Final Sale Price, Lady Stirrup in Black Leather, Was $2659, Dimensions  13W x 8.5H x 4.5D



20.) $834.50 Final Sale Price, Large Village Tote with Detachable Strap in Cognac Soft Leather, Was $1669, Dimensions  15W x 10H x 4D



21.) $1084.50 Final Sale Price, Large Duilio Hobo with Detachable Strap in Camel, Was $2169, Dimensions  15W x 12.5H x 4.5D


----------



## donnatamta

received email, online Gucci pre-sale started today.


----------



## donnatamta

hyan said:


> Do you have the link to pre-sale?




Private.gucci.com


----------



## ArtsyLVChick

Gucci Shawl/Scarf $189


----------



## NJ Hunnie

anyone see the black guccissima web hobo on sale


----------



## raven2001

NJ Hunnie said:


> anyone see the black guccissima web hobo on sale


Both the Sukey & twins($949) hobo are on sale


----------



## SusanBrianna07

I haven't seen the web hobo in a while, anyone know if it went on sale.


----------



## saligator

sorry, was chatting, will move response.


----------



## Zoeyprincess

Hi just wondering when the gucci sale online would be this december?


----------



## donnatamta

Zoeyprincess said:


> Hi just wondering when the gucci sale online would be this december?


it's on for a week already. Private.gucci.com


----------



## Mary Sue

Gucci Outlet Sale last day 
Just got in Sukey Medium in Black

call Jeremiah 

cell 1-361-362-8076


----------



## Mary Sue

Good afternoon!



CYBER MONDAY!  Give us a call and place your order today!  It is the last chance to get these womens shoes at 30% off!  Keep in mind all sales are final, there are no returns or exchanges.  It is $10 for FedEx ground shipping with signature required upon delivery. We also have to ship to the billing address on the credit card that is used.  

For your convenience, sizes available are listed below along with the final sale price.  I will be here today until 6 p.m. so I hope to hear from you soon!  Happy Shopping! J



Thank you!
Jeremiah Martinez

Sales Associate

GUCCI San Marcos

(512) 392-9130



**Prices in Red are the final sale price listed below**



1.)  $405.30 FINAL SALE PRICE, Was $579, Boulanger Flat Lace Up Boot  in Black Leather: Sizes Available: 36, 36.5, 37.5, 38, 38.5, 39

2.)  $405.30 FINAL SALE PRICE, Was $579, Boulanger Flat Lace Up Boot  in Cognac Leather: Sizes Available: 36, 38.5, 39.5

3.)  $440.30 FINAL SALE PRICE, Was $629,Georgina Dark Brown Leather Boot With Small Interlocking GG Detail: Sizes Available:38, 38.5, 39

4.)  $454.30 FINAL SALE PRICE, Was $649, Betty Tall Boot Cognac Leather With Back Zip Bamboo Detail: Sizes Available: 36.5, 37.5, 38

5.)  $510.30 FINAL SALE PRICE, Was $729,  Jacquelyn Black Leather Tall Boot With Gold Studs on Heel: Sizes Available: 36.5, 37, 37.5, 38

6.)  $510.30 FINAL SALE PRICE, Was $729,  Jacquelyn Burgundy Leather Tall Boot With Gold Studs on Heel: Sizes Available: 36, 36.5, 37, 37.5, 38, 38.5, 39

7.)  $545.30 FINAL SALE PRICE, Was $779, Elizabeth Black Leather Lace Up With Back Zipper: Sizes Available: 36, 36.5, 37, 37.5, 38, 38.5, 39

8.)  $545.30 FINAL SALE PRICE, Was $779, Soho Black Pebble Leather Tall Boot With Tassel Detail: Sizes Available: 37, 38, 38.5, 39

9.)  $580.30 FINAL SALE PRICE, Was $829, Josephine Washed Black Leather Tall Boot With Horsehead Detail: Sizes Available: 36.5, 37, 39


----------



## Mary Sue

Brand NEW WITH TAGS ATTACHED AND SALES RECEIPT

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-RARE-EX...988?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item232ee68e3c


----------



## Mary Sue

Jeremiah Martinez

Sales Associate

GUCCI San Marcos

(512) 392-9130

 Email Jeremiah for pictures. jeremiah.gucci.sanmarcos@gmail.com



1.) $129 30% silk and 70% wool Scarves: Dimensions :68L x 18W Colors available Black, Charcoal, Brown, Oatmeal



2.) $189 Large 55 80% wool and 20% silk Square Monogram Shawl with web: Colors Available: Brown, Dark Grey, Light Grey



3.) $199 Slim Continental Guccissima with Snap Wallet: Colors available: Brown or Black



4.) $259 GG Crystal Blonde Womens Wallet



5.) $259 GG Crystal Punch Womens Wallet



6.) $259 GG Crystal Charmy Wallet



7.) $259 GG Crystal Signoria Wallet



8.) $159 Brown Jacquard Mens Bifold Wallet



9.) $159 Brown Pebbled Leather with green and red web mens wallet



10.) $89 Black and Grey 100% Wool Beanie



11.) $89 Mocha and Tan 100% Wool Beanie



12.) $159 Black and Grey 100% Wool Scarf



13.) $159 Mocha and Tan 100% Wool Scarf



14.) $159 Dark Brown Guccissima mens bifold wallet



15.) $179 Brown Long Guccissima Mens Bifold Wallet



16.) $359 Black Jacquard Messenger



17.) $359 Brown Jacquard Messenger


----------



## authenticplease

These are available at BChic Consignment. You can call or email Nancy at scaleran@bellsouth.net or 404-844-2442


Size 36....like new and current season!


----------



## Mary Sue

Gucci Christmas Sale Details



We are happy to announce our 2013 Christmas Sale Details! The sale will start on Wednesday December 18th and will run until January 1st or while supplies last. 



Since there are so many items/departments on sale, we will not be sending out any pictures. Please remember that this is one of the busiest times of the year so we can only reply to emails when floor traffic allows us to. 





I am looking forward to seeing you and working with you in the near future, Happy Holidays! 



SELECT items from each of the following departments will be on sale



Handbags 50% off

Luggage 50% off

Womens Wallets 50% off

Mens wallets 50% off

Technology (iphone cases, ipad cases) 70% off

Hats and Gloves 50% off

Womens Shoes 30% off

Mens shoes 40% off

Womens Clothing 30% off Spring 2013 and 70% off older seasons

Womens and Mens Silks 50% off

Silver Jewelry 70% off

Womens and Mens Watches 50% off

Childrens Clothing from Spring and Fall of 2012 20% off

Jeremiah Martinez
Sales Associate

GUCCI San Marcos
3939 IH-35 South, Ste. 1050
San Marcos, TX  78666
S (512) 392-9130
C (361) 362-8076
jeremiah.gucci.sanmarcos@gmail.com


----------



## Mary Sue

Hello and Happy Monday!



Hope all is well with everyone.  Here is a look at our newest arrivals of 2014!  Enjoy!  If you are interested in placing an order please email me your request or call me at the store.  I will be in from 1p-8:30p today.



It is $10 for FedEx Ground shipping with a signature required upon delivery.  Expedited shipping options are available if necessary.  For your security we only ship to the billing address of the credit card that is used.  As always all sales are final, so there are no returns or exchanges. 



Have a great day and hope to hear from you soon!



I appreciate your loyal business!!



Best,

Jeremiah Martinez

Sales Associate

GUCCI San Marcos

(512) 392-9130





**Prices are subject to change**





1.  $119 Final Sale Price, Beige-Ebony GG Bucket Hat: Sizes Available: (2) Medium, (3) Large, (4) X-Large


2.  $119 Final Sale Price, Black Micro GG Bucket Hat: Sizes Available:  (4) Large, (5) X-Large



3.  $119 Final Sale Price, Brown GG Denim Baseball Cap: Sizes Available: (10) Medium, (10) Large, (10) X-Large


4.  $129 Final Sale Price, Mens Scarf Diamante Print with Grey Navy Grey Web: Dimensions 74 x 12 QTY 35



5.  $129 Final Sale Price, Mens Scarf Diamante Print with Black Grey Black Web: Dimensions 74 x 12 QTY 35



6.  $129 Final Sale Price, Mens Scarf Diamante Print with Navy Red Navy Web: Dimensions 74 x 12 QTY 35



7.  $469 Final Sale Price, Mens Knot Detail Black Python Leather Sole Dress Shoe: Sizes Available: 6, 6.5, 7, 7.5, 8, 8.5, 9, 9.5, 10.5, 11, 11.5, 12


8.  $279 Final Sale Price, Knot Moc in Black Leather: Sizes Available: 6.5, 7, 9, 9.5, 10, 10.5, 11, 11.5, 12, 12.5


9.  $279 Final Sale Price, Knot Moc in Brown Leather: Sizes Available:  7.5, 8, 8.5, 9, 9.5, 10, 10.5, 11, 11.5, 12, 12.5


10.  $339 Final Sale Price, Brown Leather Bot With Interlocking Silver G Detail: Sizes Available: 8, 8.5, 9, 9.5, 10.5, 11, 12, 12.5


11.  $339 Final Sale Price, Black Leather Bot With Interlocking Silver G Detail: Sizes Available: 6, 6.5, 7, 7.5, 8, 8.5, 9, 9.5, 10, 10.5, 11, 11.5, 12, 12.5, 13, 13.5, 14, 14.5


12.  $1,099 Final Sale Price, Pantheon With White Face and Black Chrono: QTY 2



13.  $1,299 Final Sale Price, GUCCI G Mero with White Face and Black Chrono: QTY 1



14.  $1,499 Final Sale Price, Limited Edition Grammy Museum I-GUCCI: QTY 1



15.  $199 Final Sale Price, Brown Pebble Leather With Green Red Green Web: QTY 8



16.  $199 Final Sale Price, Brown Pebbled Leather With Brown Web: QTY 8



17.  $199 Final Sale Price, Mens Wallet Black Pebble Leather With Black-Gold Web: QTY 8



18.  $199 Final Sale Price, Mens Wallet Black Pebble Leather With BRB: QTY 8



19.  $199 Final Sale Price, Mens Wallet Brown Pebble Leather With Brown Blue Brown Web: QTY 8



20.  $359 Final Sale Price, Black Jacquard Messenger; Dimensions 14L x 11.5H x 4D QTY 5



21.  $359 Final Sale Price, Brown GG Jacquard Messenger: Dimensions 14L x 11.5H x 4D QTY 5


----------



## Joyjoy7

My SA @ NM Ca. Has this available in
Sz 37 $582 orig. 1295







Serious buyers, PM for SA info


----------



## HADASSA

Hector Rojas
Saks Fifth Avenue
Fifth Avenue Club Consultant
T-805-884-5211
C-818-620-7076
HectorAtSaks5thAve@Gmail.com
hrbt2003@yahoo.com

Last pieces of Gucci sale. All pieces 50% off original price. Bostons, hobos and python clutches.

Please email him for pictures and prices.


----------



## Raffaluv

Saks - Gucci Jackie Medium Shoulder Bag - Olive 50% off - $2140 down to $1070  

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...445559&P_name=Gucci&N=1553+1678&bmUID=kiR2bL9


----------



## Baghera

HADASSA said:


> Hector Rojas
> Saks Fifth Avenue
> Fifth Avenue Club Consultant
> T-805-884-5211
> C-818-620-7076
> HectorAtSaks5thAve@Gmail.com
> hrbt2003@yahoo.com
> 
> Last pieces of Gucci sale. All pieces 50% off original price. Bostons, hobos and python clutches.
> 
> Please email him for pictures and prices.


available for pre selling from Last Call in Potomac Mills, Woodbridge, VA

light pink leather softy horse bit handbag approximately $1K
darker pink leather jackie handbag approximately $900
teal leather jackie handbag approximately $900

i wasn't able to take pictures


----------



## Rockst@r

Gucci San Marcos:

1.*$789 Final Sale Price,*Large Vintage Web Boston in Navy Blue GG Canvas, Dimensions: 13X" x 9H" x 6.5D"*

*

2.*$960*Final Sale Price,*Large Web Hobo in Beige Ebony Canvas wth GRG Web,*Dimensions: 14W" x 12H" x 4D", Drop: *7"

*

3.*$689*Final Sale Price,*Large Snap Tote with Bamboo Detail in Dark Tan Guccissima,*Dimensions: 13W" x 13.5H" x 4.5D", Drop: *7"

*

4.*$629*Final Sale Price,*Medium D-Gold Zip Tote in Light Blue Guccissima,*Dimensions: *13W" x 9H x 4D", Drop: *6.5"

*

5.*$679*Final Sale Price,*Large Sunset Tote in Coral Pebbled Leather,*Dimensions: 15.5W" x 12.5H" x 5.5D", Drop: *8"

*

6.*$649*Final Sale Price,*Large Bardot in Coral Pebbled Leather,*Dimensions: 18W" x 9H" x 5.5D", Drop: *9"

*

7.*$789*Final Sale Price,*Medium Blue Guccissima Top-Handle Boston,*Dimensions: *13W" x 9H" x 6.5D"

*

8.*$789*Final Sale Price,*Medium Joy Nude Pink Guccissima Boston,*Dimensions:*13W" x 9H" x 6.5D"

*

9.*$669*Final Sale Price,*Large Convertible Strap Abbey in Cognac Pebbled Leather,*Dimensions: 15W" x 12.5H" x 1.5D", Drop: *9.5"

*

10.*$669*Final Sale Price,*Large Convertible Strap Abbey in Coral Pebbled Leather,*Dimensions:*15W" x 12.5H" x 1.5D", Drop: *9.5"

*

11.*$649*Final Sale Price,*Large Bardot in Cognac Pebbled Leather,*Dimensions: *18W" x 9H" x 5.5D", Drop: *9"

*

12.*$899*Final Sale Price,*Large Pelham in Black Pebbled Leather,*Dimensions: 15.5W" x 12H" x 5D", Drop: *8"

*

13.*$689*Final Sale Price,*Medium Sukey Tote in GG Canvas and Orange Trim,*Dimensions:*13.5W" x 10.5H" x 3.5D"

*

14.*$189 Final Sale Price,*Black gg scarf (70%wool & 30% silk), Dimensions: 80" x 27"

*

15.*$189*Final Sale Price,*Dark Grey gg scarf (70%wool & 30% silk),*Dimensions: 80" x 27"

*

16.*$189*Final Sale Price,*Grey-Silver gg scarf (70%wool & 30% silk),*Dimensions: 80" x 27"

*

17.*$189*Final Sale Price,*Navy gg scarf (70%wool & 30% silk),*Dimensions: 80" x 27"

*

18.*$189*Final Sale Price,*Oatmeal gg scarf (70%wool & 30% silk),*Dimensions: 80" x 27"

*

19. $689*Final Sale Price,*Medium Sukey Tote in GG Canvas and Red Trim,*Dimensions:*13.5W" x 10.5H" x 3.5D"

*

20. $1139*Final Sale Price,*Medium Sukey Tote in Red Guccissima Leather,*Dimensions:*13.5W" x 10.5H" x 3.5D"


----------



## Rockst@r

Forgot to add:

$10 ship
Jessica Childers

GUCCI

512-392-9130


----------



## lafemmelor

The Gucci private sale is up!


----------



## Expy00

Gucci sales link, US only though:

http://private.gucci.com/us/categor...-06-02_RSSOffPvtSales14&utm_content=mainimage


----------



## ibeblessed

My SA at nordstrom has these on sale for 40% pm if seriously interested


----------



## shuzbabe

My nm sa has these bag on sale. Discount ranges from 30%-40% Off. Pm me for sa contact info.


----------



## shuzbabe

These are on sale with my nm sa. Discount ranges from 30%-40% Off.  Pm me for sa contact info.


----------



## ibeblessed

My awesome SA at saks has these wallets for $340


----------



## Lavidav

Hi Ladies. 
There are a lot if bags on sale at the Gucci online store.


----------



## Nanakosasih

Sale wallets are Still available at Saks

It is Saks FL

Pm me..  I can give you my SA contact


----------



## ebayBAGS

Ladies, you should still call around the Neiman Marcus stores. This past weekend I picked up the large black Guccissima Sukey tote for $1,150. Original retail on the tag was ~$2,100. I found it at the King of Prussia mall.


----------



## ebayBAGS

Just spotted this clutch on sale at Neiman Marcus online. Only 1 left at $714.

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Gucci-Broadway-Patent-Leather-Minaudiere-Clutch-Fuchsia/prod163860074_cat46520737__/p.prod?icid=&searchType=EndecaDrivenCat&rte=%252Fcategory.service%253FitemId%253Dcat46520737%2526pageSize%253D120%2526No%253D0%2526Ns%253DPCS_SORT%2526refinements%253D&eItemId=prod163860074&cmCat=product


----------



## BlondeAndOrange

$275 at the Gucci outlet in Chicago. Originally $1150


----------



## collector007

Neiman Marcus has the Gucci 
Bamboo Shopper Straw Tote Bag, Red/White ONLY 1 LEFT!!
on sale for $750 for anyone who is interested.
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Gucci-B...ements%3D&eItemId=prod163770234&cmCat=product


----------



## missmoimoi

Sunday morning at Winners dwntwn for 1299 cad; pretty much flew out the door, sold


----------



## Mary Sue

Sale - authentic Gucci Outlet   Great Buys   Great Salesman!!!!
Contact to be put on sales notification!  Great Great
Below is contact information.  I will add some pictures, thanks Mary Sue

Jeremiah Martinez
Selling Supervisor

GUCCI San Marcos
3939 IH-35 South, Ste. 1050
San Marcos, TX  78666
S (512) 392-9130
C (361) 362-8076
jeremiah.gucci.sanmarcos@gmail.com


1.)  $329 Final Sale Price, Nadege Orange Flat Sandal: Sizes Available: 6.5, 7, 7.5, 8, 8.5, 9

2.)  $329 Final Sale Price,  Nadege White Flat Sandal: Sizes Available: 6.5, 7, 7.5, 8, 8.5, 9

3.)  $349 Final Sale Price,  Yulia Thong Flat Sandal in Sand Croco: Sizes Available: 6, 6.5, 7, 7.5, 8.5, 9, 9.5, 10, 10.5, 11

4.)  $399 Final Sale Price,  Nadege Orange Sandal: Sizes Available: 6.5, 7, 7.5, 8, 9

5.)  $399 Final Sale Price,  Nadege White Sandal: Sizes Available: 6.5,  7.5, 8, 8.5,  9.5

6.)  $449 Final Sale Price,  Nadege Black Leather Flatform Clog With Bamboo: Sizes Available: 8, 8.5, 9, 10.5

7.)  $449 Final Sale Price,  Nadege Tan Leather Flatform Clog With Bamboo: Sizes Available: 8.5, 9

8.)  $399 Final Sale Price,  Laidback Sand GG Canvas With Yellow and Cognac Leather Trim: Dimensions: 7.5L x 4H x 1D Only 2

9.)  $949 Final Sale Price,  Medium Laidback Crafty GG Canvas Top Handle Tote With Yellow Trim: Dimensions 12.5L x 10.5H x 6D   ONLY 5

10.)  $579 Final Sale Price,  Medium Britt Zip Dome With Detachable Strap in Black GG Jacquard: Dimensions 13W X 11H X 6D ONLY 8

11.) $699 Final Sale Price,  Large Sukey Tote in GG Canvas with brown trim, Dimensions: 17"L x 11.5" x 6" ONLY 5

12.) $1139 Final Sale Price,  Large Sukey Tote in Brown Guccissima, Dimensions: 17"L x 11.5" x 6" ONLY 5

13.) $789 Final Sale Price,  Medium Joy Boston in Coral Guccissima, Dimensions: 12.5"L x 9"H x 7"D ONLY 5

14.) $789 Final Sale Price,  Medium Joy Ivory Boston in Guccissima Leather, Dimensions: 12.5"L x 9"H x 7"D ONLY 5 

15.) $789 Final Sale Price,  Medium Joy Boston in Dark Brown Guccissima, Dimensions: 12.5"L x 9"H x 7"D ONLY 5

16.) $789 Final Sale Price,  Medium Joy Nude Pink Guccissima Boston, Dimensions: 12.5"L x 9"H x 7"D ONLY 5 

17.) $789 Final Sale Price,  Medium Joy  Boston in Fuschia Guccissima, Dimensions: 12.5"L x 9"H x 7"D ONLY 5

18.) $859 Final Sale Price,  Medium Zip Tote in Brown Guccissima with Bamboo Detail and Detachable Strap, Dimensions:  15"L x 9.5"H x 4.5D" ONLY 5

19.) $859 Final Sale Price,  Medium Zip Tote in Burgundy Guccissima with Bamboo Detail and Detachable Strap, Dimensions:  15"L x 9.5"H x 4.5D" ONLY 5


20.) $859 Final Sale Price,  Medium Zip Tote in Brick-Red Guccissima with Bamboo Detail and Detachable Strap, Dimensions:  15"L x 9.5"H x 4.5D" ONLY 5

21.) $1369 Final Sale Price,  Medium Soho Tote in Pewter, Dimensions: 14L x 12.5H x 6D  Only 7  

22.) $789 Final Sale Price,  Medium  Blue Guccissima Boston, Dimensions: 12.5"L x 9"H x 7"D  Only 4


----------



## Mary Sue

Jeremiah Martinez
Selling Supervisor

GUCCI San Marcos
3939 IH-35 South, Ste. 1050
San Marcos, TX  78666
S (512) 392-9130
C (361) 362-8076
jeremiah.gucci.sanmarcos@gmail.com


----------



## Mary Sue

Jeremiah Martinez
Selling Supervisor 
GUCCI San Marcos
3939 IH-35 South, Ste. 1050
San Marcos, TX  78666
S (512) 392-9130
C (361) 362-8076
jeremiah.gucci.sanmarcos@gmail.com

It is $10 for FedEx Ground shipping with a signature required upon delivery.  Expedited shipping options are available if necessary. For your security we only ship to the billing address of the credit card that is used.  As always all sales are final, so there are no returns or exchanges.

The is a GUCCI OUTLET.


----------



## Mary Sue

Only one !  Beautiful  at Gucci official OUTLET  TEXAS

Jeremiah Martinez
Selling Supervisor

GUCCI San Marcos
3939 IH 35 South, Ste. 1050
San Marcos, TX  78666
jeremiah.gucci.sanmarcos@gmail.com
W- 512.392.9130
C- 361.362.8076


----------



## Mary Sue

From: Jeremiah @ Gucci San Marcos Texas <jeremiah.gucci.sanmarcos@gmail.com>
To: undisclosed-recipients:;
Sent: Wed, Feb 4, 2015 12:44 pm
Subject: GUCCI New Arrivals, 02.04.2015

Good Afternoon!

Hope everyone is doing well.  This is a look at our newest arrivals. Below you will see a picture and description of each item along with its measurements.  If you have any questions or would like to purchase an item please call me at the store or you can email me your request.  Keep in mind if you are unable to get through please email me your request with your number and I will contact you as soon as I can. 

It is $10 for FedEx Ground shipping with a signature required upon delivery.  Expedited shipping options are available if necessary. For your security we only ship to the billing address of the credit card that is used.  As always all sales are final, so there are no returns or exchanges.

I look forward to speaking with you soon!



Best,

Jeremiah Martinez
Selling Supervisor

GUCCI San Marcos
3939 IH-35 South, Ste. 1050
San Marcos, TX  78666
S (512) 392-9130
C (361) 362-8076
jeremiah.gucci.sanmarcos@gmail.com



Belt sizing for Men Belt:

inches	26	28	30	32	34	36	38	40	42
cm	65	70	75	80	85	90	95	100	105

1.)  $229 Final Sale Price,  Interlocking G belt in Blue Nile Imprime Sizes 85(2), 90(1), 95(3), 100(3), 105(1), 115(1), 120(1)

2.)  $229 Final Sale Price, Interlocking G belt in Blue and Black Web Sizes 85(1), 90(1), 95(3), 100(2), 105(2), 110(3), 115(1), 120(1)

3.)  $249 Final Sale Price,   Interlocking G belt in Blue Nile Guccissima Sizes 90(3), 95(3), 100(3), 105(1)

4.)  $249 Final Sale Price,   Interlocking G belt in Burgundy Guccissima Sizes 85(3), 90(3), 95(3), 100(3), 105(3), 110(3), 115(3), 120(3)

5.)  $249 Final Sale Price,   Interlocking G belt in Orange Guccissima Sizes 90(3), 95(3), 100(3)

6.) $949 Final Sale Price,  Was $1350, Medium Soho Denim Tote, Dimensions: 13L x 10H x 4D, QTY 1

7.) $1079 Final Sale Price,   Was $1250, Vintage Web Boston in Flora Canvas, Dimensions: 13"L x 8"H x 7"D, QTY 2

8.) $1179 Final Sale Price,  Was $1379, Medium SOHO Zip Tote in Ivory Leather, Dimensions: 12.5"L x 10"H x 5"D, QTY 1

9.) $1459 Final Sale Price,  Was $1750, Large Soho Hobo in Ivory Leather, Dimensions: 16"L x 10"H x 4"D, Drop: 10.5", QTY 2

10.) $1649 Final Sale Price, Was $2350, Medium Soho Tote in Ombre Metallic Gold, Dimensions: 14.5L x 10H x 6D, QTY 2

11.) $2379 Final Sale Price, Was $3400,  Lady Lock Top-Handle Bag in Python, Dimensions: 11"L x 8.5"H x 5"D, QTY 1

12.) $529 Final Sale Price, Was $700,  Medium Flight Bag Messenger in Gunmetal Imprimee, Dimensions: 10.5"L x 11.5"H x 3"D, QTY 5

13.) $809 Final Sale Price,  Was $1150, Piatta Messenger in Military Green Leather, Dimensions: 12"L x 12"H x 1.5"D, QTY 1  

14.) $1089 Final Sale Price, Was $1550, Large Backpack in Gunmetal Imprimee, Dimensions: 14"L x 19"H x 6"D, QTY 2

15.) $1179 Final Sale Price, Was $1580,  Large Nappato Travel Tote in Cognac Pebbled Leather, Dimensions: 16"L x 17"H x 4"D, QTY 1  

16.) $1179 Final Sale Price, Was $1580,  Large Nappato Travel Tote in Black Pebbled Leather, Dimensions:  16"L x 17"H x 4"D, QTY 2  

17.) $1859 Final Sale Price, Was $2650, Large Tusk Travel Tote with Web Detail and Houndstooth Canvas, Dimensions: 17.5"L x 17"H x 8"D, Qty 1 

18.) $2029 Final Sale Price, Was $2900, Zaino Tote and Backpack in Floral Design, Dimensions: 13"L x 15"H x 4.5"D, Qty 2 

19.) $1019 Final Sale Price, Was $1480, Medium Business Briefcase in GG Supreme and Chocolate Trim, Dimensions: 19"L x 15"H x 2.5"D, QTY 1  

20.) $769 Final Sale Price, Was $1150, Large Zip Tote in Brick-Red Guccissima and Bamboo Detail with Detachable Strap, Dimensions: 13"L x 11.5"H x 4"D, QTY 2


----------



## Mary Sue

On the list below here is pictures number 1,2,3,4,


----------



## Mary Sue

Pictures for Items 6,7,8,9,10,11,12,13


----------



## Mary Sue

Pictures for 14,15,16,17,18,19,20


----------



## Mary Sue

Jeremiah Martinez  TEXT 1-361-362-8076
Selling Supervisor

GUCCI San Marcos
3939 IH-35 South, Ste. 1050
San Marcos, TX  78666
S (512) 392-9130
C (361) 362-8076
jeremiah.gucci.sanmarcos@gmail.com

Pictures will follow tomorrow. You can get pictures earlier if you get on my mailing list.

 $769 Medium Bamboo Tote with long strap in brick red 12.5w x12h

 $769 Medium Bamboo Tote with long strap in plum 12.5w x 12h 

 $679 Medium Bamboo Tassel Tote in blush 13.5w x 10h 

 $679 Medium Bamboo Tassel Tote in grey 13.5w x 10h 

$689 Medium Charm Dome in Dark Brown 13w x 11h 

 $689 Medium Charm Dome in Black 13w x 11h 

 $689 Medium Charm Dome in Coral  13w x 11h 

 $689 Medium Charm Dome in Cognac 13w x 11h 

$1139 Sukey Boston in Ivory Guccissima Leather 13w x 12h 

 $1139 Sukey Boston in Dark Brown Guccissima Leather 13w x 12h 

 $1139 Large Sukey Tote in Balck Guccissima Leather 

 $689 Large Metallic Rust Bamboo Tote 14w x 13h 

 $679 Large Britt Tote in Mauve (lavender)  13w x 11h 

 $679 Large Britt Tote in Rose 
13w x 11h 

$679 Large Britt Tote in metallic Blue
 13w x 11h 

 $689 Large Plum Bamboo tote in Guccissima Leather 14w x 13h 



--


----------



## missmoimoi

Winners downtown Vancouver has fuchsia Bright Diamante 3 compartment satchel for $1999 cad.  I believe it is the med.  It was fairly large but not as big as 15" or 16" 

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/en-ca/Gucci-Bright-Diamante-Medium-Bag-Fuchsia/prod167780149/p.prod


----------



## Mary Sue

Number 26 and 27.


----------



## Mary Sue

numbers 23,24,25


----------



## Mary Sue

Number 17,18,19,20,


----------



## Mary Sue

number 21,22


----------



## Mary Sue

1.) $689 Final Sale Price, Medium Bamboo Zip Tote with Detachable Strap in Coral Leather, Dimensions: 14" x 10" x 5"

2.) $689 Final Sale Price, Medium Bamboo Zip Tote with Detachable Strap in Chocolate Leather, Dimensions: 14" x 10" x 5"

3.) $839 Final Sale Price, Medium Soho Blue Denim Shoulder Bag, Dimensions: 11" x 7.5" x 3", Drop: 9"

4.) $949 Final Sale Price, Medium Soho Denim Tote, Dimensions: 13" x 10" x 4.5", Drop: 8"

5.) $1159 Final Sale Price,  Large Soho Shoulder Bag in Meatllic Burgundy, Dimensions: 13.5" x 9.5" x 5.5", Drop: 9"

6.) $1319 Final Sale Price, Nice Flora Leather Top Handle Bag, Dimensions: 14" x 11" x 6.5"

7.) $1649 Final Sale Price, Hip Bamboo Flap Shoulder Bag in Dark Orange Leather, Dimensions: 15" x 11" x 5",  Drop: 18.5"

8.) $1649 Final Sale Price, Hip Bamboo Flap Shoulder Bag in Maple Brown Leather, Dimensions: 15" x 11" x 5",  Drop: 18.5"

9.) $2029 Final Sale Price, Hip Bamboo Shoulder Bag in Raspberry Soft Leather, Dimensions: 16" x 13" x 6", Drop: 8.5"

10.) $2029 Final Sale Price,  Hip Bamboo Shoulder Bag in Maple Brown Soft Leather, Dimensions: 16" x 13" x 6", Drop: 8.5"

11.) $2799 Final Sale Price, Soho Python Shoulder Bag, Dimensions: 13.5" x 10.5" x 4.5", Drop: 13.5"

12.) $3429 Final Sale Price, Hip Bamboo Double Strap Tote in Python, Dimensions: 16.5" x 13.5" x 7", Drop 7"

13.) $689 Final Sale Price,  Large Bamboo Tote in Metallic Dark Orange Guccissima, Dimensions: 14" x 13" x 6", Drop: 7" 

14.) $1069 Final Sale Price, Soho Python Clutch, Dimensions: 11.5" x 6" x 2.5"

15.) $1069 Final Sale Price, Soho Clutch in Python, Dimensions: 11.5" x 6" x 2.5"

16.) $739 Final Sale Price, Large Gifford Tote in Chocolate Leather, Dimensions: 16.5" x 13" x 6", Drop: 6"

17.) $739 Final Sale Price, Large Gifford Tote in Coral Leather, Dimensions: 16.5" x 13" x 6", Drop: 6"


18.) $1889 Final Sale Price,  Nouveau Python Shoulder Bag, Dimensions: 9" x 6" x 2", Drop: 19"

19.) $1889 Final Sale Price,  Nouveau Python Shoulder Bag, Dimensions: 9" x 6" x 2", Drop: 19"

20.) $419 Final Sale Price, Hip Bamboo Zip Wallet in Maple Brown Soft Leather 

21.) $419 Final Sale Price, Hip Bamboo Zip Wallet in Dark Brown Soft Leather 

22.)$419 Final Sale Price, Hip Bamboo Zip Wallet in Raspberry Soft Leather 

23.) $399 Final Sale Price, Nice Flora Leather Trim Zip Wallet 

24.) $259 Final Sale Price, Eclipse Continental Wallet in Brown Guccissima 

25.) $199 Final Sale Price, Eclipse Continental Wallet in Coral Pebbled Leather 

26.) $259 Final Sale Price, Charmy Continental Wallet in Coral Pebbled Leather 

27.) $259 Final Sale Price, Punch Continental Wallet in Brown Guccissima


----------



## Mary Sue

Jeremiah Martinez
Selling Supervisor

GUCCI San Marcos
3939 IH-35 South, Ste. 1050
San Marcos, TX  78666
S (512) 392-9130
C (361) 362-8076
jeremiah.gucci.sanmarcos@gmail.com

Good Afternoon!

I hope all is well with everyone.  We received some new items that I am excited to share with you. We are very limited on most of these items so make your selection soon.  Below you will find the Description of each item along with its dimensions (L x H x D).  If you have any questions or would like to purchase an item please call me back at the store or email your selction along with a good contact number.

Keep in mind all sales are final, there are NO returns or exchanges.  It is $10 for FedEx ground shipping with signature required upon delivery.  We also have to ship to the billing address of the credit card that is given at time of purchase. 




Special Note:  I will be here today until 5:30pm and tomorrow 1-9pm.  Starting Wednesday, February 25, I will be on vacation trough March 4.  



Hope to talk to you soon!


----------



## missmoimoi

Sukey Guccissima dome 1399 cad at Dwntwn winners


----------



## plums1979

Jackie Medium Shoulder Bag on sale at Saks
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...622828+1553+1678&bmUID=kNRfTCD#tabbed-content


----------



## missmoimoi

1999 cad winners Dwntwn it's dark orange. Last one was fuchsia


----------



## plums1979

Stirrup Medium Python Top-Handle Bag $2,200

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...ame=Gucci&N=306622828+1553+1678&bmUID=kOeHu1Q


----------



## Mary Sue

Hello and Good Morning!

Hope all is well with everyone.  We are currently going through some changes at the store to help better assist our clients.  We have all been given a new company phone along with a new email address.  My new cell number is  512.293.1115 and my new email address is jeremiah.martinez@us.gucci.com.  I will be transitioning all of my emails to my new work email but will continue using my gmail account until the transition is complete.  If you have any questions please free to contact me at any time.

Now on to the fun stuff.  We have received new merchandise in the store along with new Boston's.  Below you will see the sale price along with the description, style number, and dimensions (L x H x D) for each item.  We are limited on some of these items so make your selection soon. If you would like to make a purchase please email me your request or contact me at the store. 

Please keep in mind that All Sales are Final, there are No Exchanges or Returns.  We ship via FedEx for $10 and we can only ship to the billing address of the card that is given at time of purchase.  Expedited shipping is available if needed.  Signature is required upon delivery. 
&#8203; &#8203;I will be in at 10:30 this morning. &#8203; Hope to hear from you soon!!!

Best,
Jeremiah Martinez

1. $839 Final Sale Price, Exclusive GG Supreme Canvas Zip BackPack (246414), Dimensions: 12.5" x 15.5" x 5.5" 

2. $789 Final Sale Price, Large Brown Guccissima Leather Double Zip Tote (327793), Dimensions: 16.5" x 12.5" x 6"

3. $789 Final Sale Price, Large Cognac Guccissima Leather Double Zip Tote (327793) , Dimensions: 16.5" x 12.5" x 6" 

4. $739 Final Sale Price, Large Trademark Gifford Tote in  Grey Leather (380118), Dimensions: 16.75" x 13" x 5.75"

5. $739 Final Sale Price, Large Trademark Gifford Tote in  Beige Leather  (380118) ,  Dimensions: 16.75" x 13" x 5.75" 

6. $739 Final Sale Price, Large Trademark Gifford Tote in  Black Leather  (380118) ,  Dimensions: 16.75" x 13" x 5.75" 

7. $739 Final Sale Price, Large Trademark Gifford Tote in  Classic Olive Leather  (380118) ,  Dimensions: 16.75" x 13" x 5.75" 

8. $739 Final Sale Price, Large Trademark Gifford Tote in  Coral Leather  (380118) ,  Dimensions: 16.75" x 13" x 5.75" 

9. $599 Final Sale Price, Medium Joy Tote in Coral Guccissima (265695), Dimensions: 13.5" x 9" x 6"

10. $689 Final Sale Price, Large Joy Tote in Chocolate Brown Guccissima (265696), Dimensions: 15.5" x 11" x 7"

11. $689 Final Sale Price, Large Joy Tote in Cognac Guccissima (265696) ,  Dimensions: 15.5" x 11" x 7"

12. $689 Final Sale Price, Large Joy Tote in Coral Guccissima (265696) ,  Dimensions: 15.5" x 11" x 7"

13. $689 Final Sale Price, Large Joy Tote in Nude Guccissima (265696) ,  Dimensions: 15.5" x 11" x 7"

14. $1139 Final Sale Price, Large Sukey Tote in Brown Guccissima (364840) ,  Dimensions: 15.5" x 11" x 7" 

15. $789 Final Sale Price, Medium  Blue Guccissima Joy Boston (265697), Dimensions: 12.5" x 8.5" x 7"

16. $789 Final Sale Price, Medium  Cognac Guccissima Joy Boston (265697) , Dimensions: 12.5" x 8.5" x 7"

17. $789 Final Sale Price, Medium  Dark Navy Guccissima Joy Boston (265697) , Dimensions: 12.5" x 8.5" x 7"

18. $789 Final Sale Price, Medium  Fuschia Guccissima Joy Boston (265697) , Dimensions: 12.5" x 8.5" x 7"

19. $789 Final Sale Price, Medium  Mauve Guccissima Joy Boston (265697) , Dimensions: 12.5" x 8.5" x 7"

20. $789 Final Sale Price, Medium  Nude Guccissima Joy Boston (265697) , Dimensions: 12.5" x 8.5" x 7"

21. $789 Final Sale Price, Medium  Orange Guccissima Joy Boston (265697) , Dimensions: 12.5" x 8.5" x 7"

22. $789 Final Sale Price, Medium  Seafoam Guccissima Joy Boston (265697) , Dimensions: 12.5" x 8.5" x 7"

23. $789 Final Sale Price, Medium  Black Guccissima Joy Boston (265697) , Dimensions: 12.5" x 8.5" x 7"

24. $789 Final Sale Price, Medium  Coral Guccissima Joy Boston (362720) , Dimensions: 12.5" x 8.5" x 7"

25. $789 Final Sale Price, Medium Dark Brown Guccissima Joy Boston (265697) , Dimensions: 12.5" x 8.5" x 7"

26. $789 Final Sale Price, Medium Ivory Guccissima Joy Boston (362720) , Dimensions: 12.5" x 8.5" x 7" 

27. $719 Final Sale Price, Large Hobo in Brick-Red Guccissima with Bamboo Detail (355774), Dimensions: 15" x 11.5" x 4", Drop: 9"

28. $719 Final Sale Price, Large Hobo in Brown Guccissima with Bamboo Detail  (355774) , Dimensions: 15" x 11.5" x 4", Drop: 9"

29. $719 Final Sale Price, Large Hobo in Burgundy Guccissima with Bamboo Detail  (355774) , Dimensions: 15" x 11.5" x 4", Drop: 9"



Jeremiah Martinez
Selling Supervisor

GUCCI San Marcos
3939 IH-35 South, Ste. 1050
San Marcos, TX  78666
S (512) 392-9130 
C ( &#8203; 512) 293-1115&#8203; 
jeremiah &#8203;. martinez@us.gucci.com&#8203;


----------



## barbee

Gucci on gilt.com today


----------



## tweetie1288

barbee said:


> Gucci on gilt.com today



I would be careful of guilt.  They have been selling fake Prada  and other brands.  I wouldn't touch it with a ten foot pole.


----------



## barbee

Just saw one black disco bag on Myhabit, for $784( I think.)  Go to women's, then handbags, then Gucci.  Hopefully no fakes there, as it is part of Amazon.


----------



## papertiger

Lots of kids clothes and accessories, and a couple of men's bags 40% off Saks 

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/sear...&rremail=dbeaupor@yahoo.com&brandLanding=true


----------



## SkeeWee1908

Hello and Good Afternoon!

Hope all is well with everyone.  Here is a look at our new arrivals for the week for both men and women.  We will not be having a Mother's Day Sale this year but you will find really good prices below. Below you will see the sale price along with the description, style number,dimensions (L x H x D), and sizes for each item.  We are limited on some of these items so make your selection soon. If you would like tomake a purchase please email me your request along with a contact number or contact me at the store or on my cell phone 512.293.1115.  

Please keep in mind that All Sales are Final, there are No Returns or Exchanges.  We ship via FedEx for $10 and we can only ship to thebilling address of the card that is given at time of purchase.  Expedited shipping is available if needed.  Signature is required upondelivery.  

NOTE:  Our Men's shoes run large so you want to order 1 sizesmaller than your American Size.
            OurMen's Polos run small so you want to order 1 size larger than yourAmerican Size.

*Feel free to ask any questions at time of purchase.*

&#8203;Hope to hear from you soon!!! 

 
Best,
 

Jeremiah Martinez


Selling Supervisor


512.392.9130
512.293.1115


----------



## SkeeWee1908

1.$279 Final Sale Price, Beltbag in GG Crystal(336672), *Dimensions:10" x 5.5" x 2"*

2.$279 Final Sale Price, Black Jacquard Belt Bag(336672), *Dimensions:10" x 5.5" x 2"*

3. $389 FinalSale Price, Large GG Crystal Crossbody Messenger with Front Snap Pocket(374411)), *Dimensions:14" x 12" x 1.5"*

4.$419 Final Sale Price, Medium Travel Messenger in GGBrown Tweed Canvas with Adjustable Strap (374429)), *Dimensions: 10" x 7" x2.5"*

5.$419 Final Sale Price, Medium Travel Messenger in GGSand Cabinato Canvas with Adjustable Strap (374429)), *Dimensions: 10" x 7" x2.5"*

6.$419 Final Sale Price, Medium Travel Messenger in GGSand Canvas with Adjustable Strap (374429)), *Dimensions: 10" x 7" x2.5"*

7.$479 Final Sale Price, Large Travel Messenger in BlackGG Denim Cavas and Adjustable Strap (374423)), *Dimensions: 12.5" x 9.5" x 3"*

8.$479 Final Sale Price, Large Travel Messenger in BrownTweed GG Canvas and Adjustable Strap (374423)), *Dimensions: 12.5" x 9.5" x 3"*

9.$479 Final Sale Price, Large Travel Messenger in GGCrystal with Adjustable Strap (374423)), *Dimensions:12.5" x 9.5" x 3"*

10.$479 Final Sale Price, Large Travel Messenger in GGSand Canvas with Adjustable Strap (374423)), *Dimensions: 12.5" x 9.5" x 3"*


----------



## SkeeWee1908

11.$299 Final Sale Price, Men's Black PebbleLeather Driver With Green Web Detail (363835), *Sizes: 6, 7, 7.5, 8, 9.5, 10, 10.5, 11,11.5, 12, 12.5*

12.$299 Final Sale Price, Men's Blue Suede Driver withRed-Blue Web Detail (363835)), *Sizes:6, 8, 8.5, 9.5, 10, 10.5, 11, 11.5, 12, 12.5*

13.$299 Final Sale Price, Men's Brown Pebble LeatherDriver With Brown and Gold Web Detail (363835)), *Sizes: 6, 7, 7.5, 8, 8.5, 9, 9.5, 10,10.5, 11, 11.5, 12, 12.5*
*\*
14.$299 Final Sale Price, Men's Cognac Pebble LeatherDriver With Cognac-Black Web Detail (363835)), *Sizes: 6, 7, 9, 9.5, 10, 10.5, 11.5*

15. $299 FinalSale Price, Men's Light Blue Pebble Leather Drive rWith Grey and Blue WebDetail (363835)), *Sizes:6, 7, 8.5, 9, 10, 10.5, 11, 11.5*

16.$299 Final Sale Price, Men's Olive Green Suede Driverwith Tan Web Detail (363835)), *Sizes:6, 7, 7.5, 8, 8.5, 9, 9.5, 10, 10.5, 11, 11.5*

17.$299 Final Sale Price, Men's Red Suede Driver withBlack-Red Web Detail (363835)), *Sizes:6,7.5, 9, 9.5, 10, 10.5, 11.5*

18.$189 Final Sale Price, Men Brown-White Polo withDiamante and Brown, Red, & Green Detail (251624)), *Sizes: XS, S(3), M(3), L(2), XL(3),XXL(4), XXXL(4) *

19.$189 Final Sale Price, Men Navy-White Polo withDiamante and Navy & Red Detail (251624)), *Sizes: XS, S(3), M(3), L(3), XL(3), XXL(4), XXXL(4)*

20. $189 FinalSale Price, Men's Black-White Polo with Interlocking G and Black, Red, &Green Detail (251623)), *Sizes:XS, S(2), M, L, XXL(2), XXXL*

21.$189 Final Sale Price, Men's Brown-White Polo withInterlocking G and Brown, Red, & Green Detail (251623)), *Sizes: S(4), M(4), L(5), XL(5), XXL(5)*

22.$189 Final Sale Price, Men's Charcoal Polo withInterlocking G and Black & Red Detail (251623)), *Sizes: S(2), M(2), L, XL(2)*

23.$189 Final Sale Price, Men's Navy-White Polo withInterlocking G and Navy & Red Detail (251623)), *Sizes: XS, S(2), M, L, XL, XXL(2),XXXL*

24.$129 Final Sale Price, Half GG Logo Burgundy (100%Wool) Scarf (344994)), *Dimensions:74" x 16"*

25.$129 Final Sale Price, Half GG Logo Light Blue (100%Wool) Scarf (344994)), *Dimensions:74" x 16"*


----------



## SkeeWee1908

26.$129 Final Sale Price, Half GG Logo Navy (100% Wool)Scarf (344994)), *Dimensions:74" x 16"*

27. $129 FinalSale Price, Half GG Logo Oatmeal (100% Wool) Scarf (344994)), *Dimensions: 74" x 16"*

28.$129 Final Sale Price, Half GG Logo Brown & Tan(100% Wool) Scarf (344994)), *Dimensions:74" x 16"*

29.$899 Final Sale Price, Medium Web Tote in BlackGuccissima (364836)), *Dimensions:13.5" x 7" x 3.5", Drop: 8"*

30.$839 Final Sale Price, Medium Soho Blue Denim ShoulderBag (308983)), *Dimensions:10.5" x 7" x 3", Drop: 9"*

31.$949 Final Sale Price, Medium Soho Denim Tote(308982)), *Dimensions:14" x 11" x 4.5", Drop: 7"*

32.$599 Final Sale Price, Medium Joy Tote in NudeGuccissima (265695)), *Dimensions:14" x 11" x 4.5", Drop: 7.5"*

33.$599 Final Sale Price, Medium Joy Tote in BlackGuccissima (265695)), *Dimensions:14" x 11" x 4.5", Drop: 7.5"*


*Jeremiah Martinez*
Selling Supervisor

*G U C C I* 
Premium Outlets
3939 IH 35 South, Ste. 1050
San Marcos, TX  78666
(Store) 512.392.9130
(Cell) 512.293.1115
jeremiah.martinez@us.gucci.com


----------



## modanhoney

Soror where are the picture ? [emoji3]


----------



## SkeeWee1908

Ok for for some reason it's not letting me upload pictures so I had my SA send me pics on my phone of the Soho that they have. Please call the Outlet in San Antonio to get the prices (Store) 512.392.9130 you can also email Jeremiah and ask to be put on the email list


----------



## SkeeWee1908

modanhoney said:


> Soror where are the picture ? [emoji3]


 
Hello Soror, I just uploaded some pics that my SA sent me on my phone for some reason I could not upload the pics.


----------



## SkeeWee1908

Here are some more pics please call the San Antonio Outlet @ 512-293-1115 for prices.


----------



## mm178

My SA just sent me these Gucci pre sale 50% off. Contact him for more pre sale items[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] 
50% OFF [emoji119]&#127996;[emoji119]&#127996;[emoji119]&#127996;[emoji119]&#127996;[emoji119]&#127996;
Thomas Kissell
Thomas_Kissell@s5a.com
+12674538641


----------



## Bagaholic425

Saks SA just sent me presell item 50% off . PM me for info


----------



## SkeeWee1908

mad_caliope said:


> I talked to someone at the outlet in Cabazon today, and I was told the next big sale would be Memorial Day as well.  Fortunately I live within driving distance. I just hate going there because it is soooooo crowded on holiday weekends!
> 
> 
> 
> Right now it seems that some of the outlet bag styles are priced higher than what the boutique items are going to be priced at during the sale.  One bag I inquired about at the outlet today over the phone was most definitely not 50% off.  Very odd!


There's a couple of Bostons that I want but I am waiting to see if they will be part of the Memorial Day Sale.


----------



## SkeeWee1908

Hello and Good Afternoon!

Hope all is well with everyone.  Here is a look at our newarrivals of men's wallets and women's items. Below you will see the sale price alongwith the description, style number, dimensions (L x H x D), and sizes foreach item.  We are limited on some of these items so make your selectionsoon. If you would like to make a purchase please email me yourrequest along with a contact number or contact me at the store or on my cellphone 512.293.1115. 

Please keep in mind that All Sales are Final, there are No Returnsor Exchanges.  We ship via FedEx for $10 and we can only ship to thebilling address of the card that is given at time of purchase.  Expeditedshipping is available if needed.  Signature is required upondelivery. 
Thankyou!

&#8203;Best,

Jeremiah Martinez
Selling Supervisor
&#8203;
*MENSWALLETS*

1. $109
&#8203;
Mens Bi Fold Wallet in Cognac Pebbled Leather with Brown
&#8203;&#8203;
and Burgundy Web*: Style 231845*: *QTY 10*

2. 
&#8203;$119 &#8203;
&#8203;
Mens Bi Fold Wallet in Black Pebbled Leather With TrademarkPendant: *Style 143383*: *QTY 8*

3. $119
&#8203;&#8203;&#8203;&#8203;
Mens Bi Fold Wallet in Brown Pebbled Leather With TrademarkPendant: *Style 143383*: *QTY 10*

4. $159

Mens Bi Fold Wallet in Brown GG Denim Canvas: *Style143383: QTY 12*

5. $159
&#8203; Final SalePrice,&#8203;
Mens Bi Fold Wallet in Brown GG Jacquard: *Style 143383: * *QTY 15*

6. $189 Mens Bi Fold Wallet in Black GG Jacquard: *Style260987: QTY 12*

7. $199 Mens Bi Fold Wallet in Brown PebbledLeather With Green Red Web: *Style 231845*: *QTY8*

8. $219 Mens Long Bi Fold Wallet in BlackGuccissima: *Style 278596* :*QTY 15*

9. $219 Mens Long Bi Fold Wallet in BrownGuccissima: *Style 278596:* *QTY 12*

10. $219 Mens Long Bi Fold Wallet in NavyGuccissima: *Style 278596:* *QTY 12*

*
*


----------



## SkeeWee1908

*WOMENSSHOES*
 11.  $309Womens Hi Top Sneaker in Black GG Canvas: *Style 390968:* *Sizes Available: 4.5, 5, 5.5, 6, 6.5, 7, 7.5, 8, 8.5, 9, 9.5,10*
12. $309 Womens Hi Top Sneaker in GG Canvas: *Style390968:* *Sizes Available: 4.5, 5, 5.5, 6, 6.5, 7, 8, 8.5, 9, 9.5, 10*
13. $309 Womens Hi Top Sneaker in Brown Guccissima:*Style 391499:* *Sizes Available: 4.5, 5, 5.5,6, 6.5, 7,  8, 8.5, 9, 9.5, 10*
14. $309 Womens Hi Top Sneaker in Ivory Guccissima:*Style 391499:* *Sizes Available: 5, 6, 6.5, 7, 8*
* WOMENS HANDBAGS*
 15.  $579Medium Britt Zip Dome With Detachable Strap in Brown GG Tweed: *Style 341503imensions: 13 L x 10.5H x 6D* *QTY 4*
16. $689 Medium Britt Zip Dome With DetachableStrap in Brown Guccissima: *Style 341503: Dimensions: 13 L x 10.5H x 6D**QTY 3*
17. $629 Soho Pink Patent Messenger WithChain: *Style 336752: Dimensions: 10.5 L x 6H x 2D* *QTY 5*
18. $769 Interlocking North South Tote inBlack Pebbled Leather: *Style 353581: Dimensions: 13.25 L x 13H x 5D* *QTY 3*
19. $769 Interlocking North South Tote inBrown Pebbled Leather: *Style 353581: Dimensions: 13.25 L x 13H x 5D* *QTY 5*
20. $769 Large Zip Tote in Cognac Guccissimaand Bamboo Detail with Adjustable Detachable Strap: *Style 339548imensions: 12.5 L x 11H x 6D* *QTY 5*


----------



## SkeeWee1908

I had to take a pic of the pic so please call the San Antonio Outlet at 512-293-1115 if you have questions.


----------



## SkeeWee1908

Here are the women's please call the San Antonio Outlet at 512-293-1115 if you have questions.


----------



## SkeeWee1908

GUCCI Newest Arrivals 5.04.2015

Hello and Good afternoon! 

Hope all is well with everyone.  We are currently going through some changes at the store to help better assist our clients.  We have all been given a new company phone along with a new email address.  My new cell number is *512-299-1200* and my new email address is * Anh.Au@us.gucci.com* .  I will be transitioning all of my emails to my new work email but will continue using my gmail account until the transition is complete.  If you have any questions please free to contact me at any time.



Here is a look at some of the new arrivals as well as more colors of the very popular Boston.   Below you will see the sale price along with the description, style number, and dimensions (L x H x D) for each item.  We are limited on some of these items so make your selection soon. If you would like to make a purchase please email me your request or contact me at the store.  



Please keep in mind that All Sales are Final, there are No Exchanges or Returns.  We ship via FedEx for $10 and we can only ship to the billing address of the card that is given at time of purchase.  Expedited shipping is available if needed.  Signature is required upon delivery.  

&#8203;Hope to hear from you soon!!!



Best,

Anh Au

GUCCI 
San Marcos
512.392.9130 Store
512.299.1200 Work Cell


----------



## SkeeWee1908

1. $789 Final Sale Price, Large Brown Guccissima Leather Double Zip Tote (327793)*, Dimensions: 16.5" x 12.5" x 6"*


2. $789 Final Sale Price, Large Cognac Guccissima Leather Double Zip Tote (327793)*, Dimensions: 16.5" x 12.5" x 6"*



3. $739 Final Sale Price, Large Trademark Gifford Tote in  Grey Leather (380118),* Dimensions: 16.75" x 13" x 5.75"*



4. $739 Final Sale Price, Large Trademark Gifford Tote in  Beige Leather (380118),* Dimensions: 16.75" x 13" x 5.75"*



5. $739 Final Sale Price, Large Trademark Gifford Tote in  Black Leather (380118),* Dimensions: 16.75" x 13" x 5.75"*



6. $739 Final Sale Price, Large Trademark Gifford Tote in  Classic Olive Leather (380118),* Dimensions: 16.75" x 13" x 5.75"*



7. $739 Final Sale Price, Large Trademark Gifford Tote in  Coral Leather (380118),* Dimensions: 16.75" x 13" x 5.75"*



8. $689 Final Sale Price, Large Joy Tote in Chocolate Brown Guccissima (265696),* Dimensions: 15.5" x 11" x 7"*



9. $689 Final Sale Price, Large Joy Tote in Cognac Guccissima (265696),* Dimensions: 15.5" x 11" x 7"*



10. $689 Final Sale Price, Large Joy Tote in Coral Guccissima (265696),* Dimensions: 15.5" x 11" x 7"*



11. $689 Final Sale Price, Large Joy Tote in Nude Guccissima (265696),* Dimensions: 15.5" x 11" x 7"*



12. $1139 Final Sale Price, Large Sukey Tote in Brown Guccissima (364840),* Dimensions: 15.5" x 11" x 7"*



13. $789 Final Sale Price, Medium  Blue Guccissima Joy Boston (265697)*, Dimensions: 12.5" x 8.5" x 7"*



14. $789 Final Sale Price, Medium  Cognac Guccissima Joy Boston (265697)*, Dimensions: 12.5" x 8.5" x 7"*



15. $789 Final Sale Price, Medium  Dark Navy Guccissima Joy Boston (265697)*, Dimensions: 12.5" x 8.5" x 7"*



16. $789 Final Sale Price, Medium  Fuschia Guccissima Joy Boston (265697)*, Dimensions: 12.5" x 8.5" x 7"*



17. $789 Final Sale Price, Medium  Mauve Guccissima Joy Boston (265697)*, Dimensions: 12.5" x 8.5" x 7"*



18. $789 Final Sale Price, Medium  Nude Guccissima Joy Boston (265697)*, Dimensions: 12.5" x 8.5" x 7"*



19. $789 Final Sale Price, Medium  Orange Guccissima Joy Boston (265697)*, Dimensions: 12.5" x 8.5" x 7"*



20. $789 Final Sale Price, Medium  Seafoam Guccissima Joy Boston (265697)*, Dimensions: 12.5" x 8.5" x 7"*



21. $789 Final Sale Price, Medium  Black Guccissima Joy Boston (265697)*, Dimensions: 12.5" x 8.5" x 7"*



22. $789 Final Sale Price, Medium  Coral Guccissima Joy Boston (362720)*, Dimensions: 12.5" x 8.5" x 7"*



23. $789 Final Sale Price, Medium Dark Brown Guccissima Joy Boston (265697)*, Dimensions: 12.5" x 8.5" x 7"*



24. $789 Final Sale Price, Medium Ivory Guccissima Joy Boston (362720)*, Dimensions: 12.5" x 8.5" x 7"*



25. $719 Final Sale Price, Large Hobo in Brick-Red Guccissima with Bamboo Detail (355774)*, Dimensions: 15" x 11.5" x 4", Drop: 9"*



26. $719 Final Sale Price, Large Hobo in Brown Guccissima with Bamboo Detail (355774)*, Dimensions: 15" x 11.5" x 4", Drop: 9"*



27. $719 Final Sale Price, Large Hobo in Burgundy Guccissima with Bamboo Detail (355774)*, Dimensions: 15" x 11.5" x 4", Drop: 9"*

 
Thank you,Anh Au
Gucci
San Marcos
512.392.9130 Store
512.299.1200 Work Cell


----------



## SkeeWee1908

Please call the San Antonio Outlet at 512-293-1115 if you have questions.


----------



## SkeeWee1908




----------



## SkeeWee1908




----------



## SkeeWee1908




----------



## SkeeWee1908




----------



## SkeeWee1908

Please call the San Antonio Outlet at 512-299-1200 ask for Anh or Jeremiah.
Large is $949 smaller with zipper is $839



$899


----------



## NANI1972

I am returning this Gucci bag to my Nordies SA, on sale for 60% off, if interested contact for info.


----------



## noegirl

My SA has these available on me for her info


----------



## noegirl

One more. She is sending me more pic in about an hour


----------



## gail13

SkeeWee1908 said:


> View attachment 2994701
> 
> View attachment 2994702
> 
> View attachment 2994704
> 
> View attachment 2994705
> 
> View attachment 2994706



The large Gucci tote with the braided handle looks interesting-I was told it was a item made for the Italy stores only?  What do you think of this bag?


----------



## noegirl

Ok girls I basically asked my SA for everything they had left in Gucci ... call/text Nicki at Saks Chicago at 312-493-2905


----------



## noegirl

and more... call Nicki girls I just asked for a bag and it was already sold


----------



## gail13

I have been searching for this pair of shoes in this color for a year.  I got the last pair yesterday at the Gucci outlet, marked down to $89.  They are a smidge large but for that price I'll wear a insole in them!  And there is a small mark on one shoe-has anyone had any luck touching up this leather?


----------



## Johnpauliegal

If anyone's interested, I found thus great Gucci piece online at saksoff5th. 

http://www.saksoff5th.com/lady-lock-snake-embossed-leather-clutch/0400087170199.html


----------



## Johnpauliegal

It's a black gucci snake-embossed leather clutch that was originally $1,590, on sale for $619.99.


----------



## mad_caliope

Burgundy, Orange, and Taupe/Grey suede double chain zip-top bowler bags on sale at the Gucci inside Bloomingdale's South Coast Plaza at 50% off.


----------



## noegirl

Nicki at Saks Chicago has these wallets available 50% off Call/text her at 312-493-2905


----------



## gail13

View attachment 3016129


Gucci tote found at the Cabazon outlet for $739 in Charcoal Grey. I was told this was a style released only in Italy originally but who knows?

The bag has some structure yet it's still soft.


----------



## gail13

gail13 said:


> View attachment 3016129
> 
> 
> Gucci tote found at the Cabazon outlet for $739 in Charcoal Grey. I was told this was a style released only in Italy originally but who knows?
> 
> The bag has some structure yet it's still soft.




Here's the pic-this tote came in several colors- a nice dk brown, a army green, beige, med tan and a red I think.


----------



## id49

Gucci Bucket Bag. I believe it's 50%, but best to confirm price & discount. Saks. PM for SA.


----------



## noegirl

Nicki at Saks Chicago has these wallets available 50% off Call/text her at 312-493-2905


----------



## kham

noegirl said:


> Nicki at Saks Chicago has these wallets available 50% off Call/text her at 312-493-2905




Do you remember how much for the Emily? Thanks for posting.


----------



## mad_caliope

*From Gucci San Marcos:
*
Here is a look at the latest new arrivals and restock items that we have received. Quantities are limited.  Below you will find the sale price in red, description of the bag and dimensions.  These bags will sell fast so please call me at the store if you have any questions. 

Please keep in mind that all Sales are Final and there are NO exchanges or returns.  For your security we can only ship to billing address of the card that is used at time of purchase.  We ship for $10 ground via FedEx with signature required upon delivery.  Expedited shipping options are available if needed.  


Note: Keep in mind that Gift Cards are not a form of payment

Hope to hear from you soon.  Happy Shopping!

Thank you,
Anh Au
GUCCI
San Marcos
Store: 512.392.9130
Work Cell: 512.299.1200 

1. $499 Final Sale Price,  Brown Nylon Guccissima Messenger Dimensions: 14L x 11.4H x 4.3D

2. $499 Final Sale Price,  Navy Nylon Guccissima Messenger Dimensions: 14L x 11.4H x 4.3D

3. $689 Final Sale Price,  Medium Brown Nylon Guccissima Backpack Dimensions: 12.6L x 5.5H x 15.7D

4. $689 Final Sale Price,  Medium Navy Nylon Guccissima Backpack Dimensions: 12.6L x 5.5H x 15.7D

5. $1159 Final Sale Price,  Original Canvas Briefcase Dimensions: 16.5L x 12.2H x 2.4D

6. $399 Final Sale Price,  Small GG Supreme Tote Dimensions: 12L x 13.5H x 3.75D

7. $489 Final Sale Price,  Medium Travel Crystal Duffle Dimensions: 16.5L x 11H x 9D


8. $489 Final Sale Price,  Medium Travel Black and White Denim Duffle Dimensions: 16.5L x 11H x 9D



9. $499 Final Sale Price,  Medium Travel Brown Tweed Duffle Dimensions: 16.5L x 11H x 9D



10. $499 Final Sale Price,  Medium Dark Brown Canvas Duffle Dimensions: 16.5L x 11H x 9D



11. $539 Final Sale Price,  Large Brown Tweed Canvas Top Handle Zip Tote Dimensions: 17L x 14.5H x 5.5D



12. $539 Final Sale Price,  Large GG Crystal Top Handle Zip Tote Dimensions: 17L x 14.5H x 5.5D



13. $539 Final Sale Price,  Large Black and White Denim Top Handle Zip Tote Dimensions: 17L x 14.5H x 5.5D



14. $359 Final Sale Price,  Black Jacquard Messenger Dimensions: 13L x 11H x 5D



15. $359 Final Sale Price,  Medium Crystal Messenger Dimensions: 13L x 11H x 5D



16. $359 Final Sale Price,  Medium Diamante Canvas Messenger Dimensions: 13L x 11H x 5D



17. $619 Final Sale Price,  Black Imprime Messenger Dimensions: 14.6L x 4.5H x 9.8D



18. $949 Final Sale Price,  Black Black and Grey GG Supreme Camera Case Dimensions: 16L x 10.5H x 5D QTY 2



19. $949 Final Sale Price,  GG Supreme Black and Grey Canvas Tote Dimensions: 16L x 15.7H x 6.3D



20. $879 Final Sale Price,  GG Supreme Flight Bag Dimensions: 11L x 12.2H x 5.5D



21. $2069 Final Sale Price,  Diamante Carry on Suitcase Dimensions: 15L x 22H x 8.3D QTY 2

22. $2069 Final Sale Price,  GG Supreme Carry on Suitcase Dimensions: 15L x 22H x 8.3D QTY 2


----------



## mad_caliope

more


----------



## mad_caliope

some more


----------



## mad_caliope

more


----------



## mad_caliope

still more


----------



## BetterKnownAsB

Brown bamboo shopper, brown Emily hobo, and large double chain soho (champagne/gold) available. PM me for the SA's contact info and Instagram page. They're 50% off/final sale [emoji51][emoji51][emoji51]


----------



## rosewang924

Neiman Marcus online


----------



## Puttin On Ayers

Nordstrom Palo Alto has Red Gucci on sale about $975


----------



## noegirl

Nicki at Saks Chicago has this for $369
+1 (312) 493-2905


----------



## pinktailcat

noegirl said:


> Nicki at Saks Chicago has this for $369
> +1 (312) 493-2905



I am going to return these for saks since they won't do price adjustment. 

Size 37.....They are both very pretty and the price will be $163.41 for each !!

(Was $245 each as sale price...)

If you are ready to send your CC info to my SA in advance so that when I take these to the store my SA can charge on your Card, please PM me !!

Pics are borrowed from the website of Saks so the patterns will be slightly different.


----------



## mkr

NM is having up to 65% off online only from 4PM CT - 9PM CT.  Still some Gucci left.


----------



## juzzernaut

$1750 down to $875. This is on sale at Bloomingdales. It is a Bloomingdale's exclusive color.


----------



## channar

From saks sa 
Two new sale items
Bucket is at 679
Top handle is at 829 (also has an additional strap)


----------



## HeartMyMJs

From my Neiman's SA.  Pls contact Caroline at 512-774-2745.  On sale for $797!




On sale for $440


----------



## belle2456

Snagged these loafers @ 40% off at the outlet


----------



## missmoimoi

Another bright diamanté satchel at downtown Winners Vancouver


----------



## HeartMyMJs

My SA sent me this.  

"Gucci last call sale bag! Only Gucci bag left in the company on sale! Originally $2150 marked down to $1290! Contact me quick if you are interested will sell fast! Text my work cell at 512-774-2745."





Caroline Blum
Dress Collections
Neiman Marcus Austin
5127742745


----------



## rosewang924

Beyond the Rack


----------



## hikarupanda

Last sale bag at Saks 
$1,249 originally $2,500
Black suede
Contact my SA Thomas @ (267)*453&#8209;8641&#8236;


----------



## hellokimmiee

Here's some of what I saw yesterday at the Chicago outlet sale.


----------



## hellokimmiee

One more pic.


----------



## hellokimmiee

Last pic was from Wednesday they just added these bags tonight before closing.


----------



## hellokimmiee

Some sohos

One more soho

Belts

Shoes

More shoes

Jewelry


----------



## toshiba114

I went to San Marcos outlet  yesterday . I have more pictures on my site so you can see more.


----------



## coachariffic

*Chat edited*


----------



## hellokimmiee




----------



## hellokimmiee




----------



## hellokimmiee

More 50% off


----------



## Johnpauliegal

NM has a few Gucci watches on sale for 30% off and an additional 10% on top of that. &#128512;


----------



## Johnpauliegal

NM has a few wallets and scarves on sale since yesterday.


----------



## barbee

Some Disco bags on sale for $585 on Myhabit.com   Click on  Women, Handbags, Gucci.  There was 1 black earlier today and I ordered it, now there are more--black, red, orange, and pink.  No returns, though.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Rue LaLa has Gucci watches on sale.


----------



## UpTime

My Saks SA has these from Cruise 16. Hurry up for the tripple points event


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Saksoff5th has 23 Gucci watches on sale for 50% off &#128512;

http://www.saksoff5th.com/search?q=Gucci+watches&z=&x=Gucci+watches


----------



## remy12

Thanksgiving sale!!
When?: November 20-29. Details will be posted by monday November 16. Only selected departments will be available for presale. If you would like to set up an appointment and come for presale please send me a message to set a date! Presale will began once we receive the sale information. You can only purchase during presale if you set up an appointment with me prior to coming to the outlet. There will be a lot of items going on sale. So get ready!

Also we will be taking phone orders for this sale!!

Steven j Alvarez
Sales Supervisor
28650 Seminole drive suite #1144
Cabazon, Ca 92230
WK Mobile:  (951) 324-3682
Steven.Alvarez@us.gucci.com
steveagucci@gmail.com
We chat id:  boleeeve


----------



## UpTime

Saks triple points event + SALE

FROM MY DEAREST SA Thomas  267-453-8641. (Please mention Maggie send you)

GUCCI SALE IS HERE! PLEASE FOLLOW THE LINK TO VIEW PHOTOS AND SEND ME PAYMENT INFORMATION ASAP! THEY'RE FLYING OFF THE SHELVES!

Photos: will send soon in next message
GUCCI SALE 40% OFF FINAL 

Order form:
Bag/Style Number/Photo:
Type of credit card:
Name on card:
Card numbers:
Expiration date:
Security code:
Billing address:
Billing phone number:
Shipping address:


----------



## UpTime

Bag


----------



## UpTime

Bag 2


----------



## UpTime

Bags 3


----------



## UpTime

Bags 4


----------



## UpTime

Bags 5


----------



## UpTime

Clothings


----------



## UpTime

Clothings 2


----------



## hikarupanda

Gucci sale at Saks.
Contact my SA Thomas: &#8234;+1*(267)*453&#8209;8641&#8236;. Tell him Tina refer you to him.

https://www.icloud.com/sharedalbum/#B0TGY3uThs0ZsHw


----------



## dichka

Just got these from my SA at Nordstrom. He is already pre selling. PM me for his info


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Johnpauliegal said:


> Saksoff5th has 23 Gucci watches on sale for 50% off &#128512;
> 
> http://www.saksoff5th.com/search?q=Gucci+watches&z=&x=Gucci+watches



Now they are 59% off &#128512;


----------



## hellokimmiee

From the Chicago outlet :

Shoes: 30-80% off. Mostly 30%










Jewelry: 70% off




Purses: 50% off







Belts: 70% off.




Ready to wear was 30-80% off. Mostly 30%. 
Wallets were 50% and tech accessories were 70% off.


----------



## elleshopper

Stunning deep yellow Gucci bag on sale at Saks for 40% off. PM for SA Info. They had a few other Gucci bags on sale as well.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Gucci sale st Saks. 
https://www.icloud.com/sharedalbum/#B0TGY3uThs0ZsHw


----------



## theclosetpiece

Ellijean said:


> Does anyone know if the private sale for Gucci in Canada is still on?  And if so, if u don't mind sharing the site address. Thanks!




http://private.gucci.com/ca/en/


----------



## favoritethingshawaii

Gucci bags just added to the Sale section on the Neiman's website.  Discounts range from 15% to 40% off.


----------



## tweetie1288

Saks also marked down their items.  You need to click on individual items to see lower price.


----------



## cocobean1793

Here is a great price on a gorgeous shopper on the US Saks site. XL bamboo leather shopper in black marked down from$3350 to $1675


http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...344383&P_name=Gucci&N=1553+1678&bmUID=l661W5l


----------



## tweetie1288

Neiman has an extra 20% off sale stuff with triple points. The Gucci sale prices are now more in line with those at Saks and Gucci.


----------



## bagnshoe

Just a got Intel notice from a fellow tfper that dsw is having selected gucci shoes on sale right now. Hurry while supplies last 
http://m.dsw.com/Luxury-Womens-by-C...re=HP-20151202-F1-W-GucciFinalSale-GucciEvent


----------



## macy

Please come and take advantage of our Christmas Sale 12/17 &#8211; 1/03 at our Sawgrass Mills location. 


Up to 70%OFF selected departments.


----------



## hellokimmiee

Chicago outlet sale. Mostly 50% off. iPad stuff and some belts 70% off.


----------



## UpTime

Saks SA Thomas  267-453-8641 has these left on sale. (Please mention Maggie send you)


----------



## UpTime

Saks SA Thomas  267-453-8641  limited bucket bag, 1 left for $1500 from $2500


----------



## baghagg

$719.00 orig. $1,200.00 at Gucci today!


----------



## vt2159

I will be returning these sale bags to Neimans Walnut Creek this Sunday in case anyone is interested:

Miss GG Medium Canvas Tote Bag, Beige 
Original: $1,490 NOW: $894



Vintage Web Original GG Canvas Boston Bag, Brown
Original: $1,190 NOW: $714



Gucci Bree Original GG Canvas Hobo Bag, Tan/Brown
Original: Not sure NOW: $597



Gucci Bree Original GG Leather Hobo Bag, Brown
Original: Not sure NOW: $900


----------



## UpTime

At Saks - GUCCI SALE - COVETED STUDDED SALE SOHO!! ONLY ONE IN THE COMPANY! $1,199!


----------



## rosewang924

*Anh Au*
*G U C C I*

San Marcos Premium Outlets

3939 IH-35 South, Ste. 1050

San Marcos, TX  78666

S (512) 392-9130

C 512.299.1200&#8203;


[FONT=georgia, serif]1. $989 Final Sale Price,  _was $1650_, Chain Soho Shoulder Bag in Red Leather 353126, *Dimensions: 15" x 10" x 5"*[/FONT]
[FONT=georgia, serif]
[/FONT]
2. $989Final Sale Price,  _was $1650_, Chain Soho Shoulder Bag in Black Leather 353126,*Dimensions: ** 15" x 10" x 5"*



[FONT=georgia, serif]3. $1259[/FONT]Final Sale Price, was $2100, Medium Bamboo Shopper Tote with Detachable Strap in Cognac Leather 323660,*Dimensions: 13.5" x 8.5" x 6"*



[FONT=georgia, serif]4. $1529[/FONT]Final Sale Price, _was $2550_, Large Bamboo Shopper with Detachable Strap in Cognac Leather 323658,*Dimensions: 16" x 11.5" x 7"*



[FONT=georgia, serif]5. $959[/FONT]Final Sale Price, _was $1600_, Bright Diamante GG Leather Bucket Bag 35422,*Dimensions: 8" x 8.6" x 5.5"*



[FONT=georgia, serif]6. $1529[/FONT]Final Sale Price, _was $2550_, Large Bamboo Shopper with Detachable Strap in Antique Rose Leather 323658,*Dimensions: **16" x 11.5" x 7"*



[FONT=georgia, serif]7. $469[/FONT]Final Sale Price, _was $780_, GUCCI Icon Leather Wallet with Strap in Black Leather 369664,*Dimensions: 7.4" x 3.9" x 1.3"*



[FONT=georgia, serif]8. $289[/FONT]Final Sale Price, _was $580_, Gucci Icon Moon Pink Wallet 369663


[FONT=georgia, serif]9. $259[/FONT]Final Sale Price, _was $520_, Bree Original GG Classic Canvas 323396


[FONT=georgia, serif]10. $289[/FONT]Final Sale Price, _was $580_, Soho Black Patent Leather Zip Around Wallets 308004


[FONT=georgia, serif]11. $339[/FONT]Final Sale Price, _was $570_, Nice Black Microguccissima Zip Around Wallet 309758


[FONT=georgia, serif]12. $289[/FONT]Final Sale Price,_was $580_,Nice Microguccissima Continental Wallet in Lavender Patent Leather 309760


[FONT=georgia, serif]13. $289[/FONT]Final Sale Price,_was $580_,Nice Microguccissima Zip Around Wallet in Lavender 309758


[FONT=georgia, serif]14. $339[/FONT]Final Sale Price,_was $570_,Nice Microguccissima Continental Wallet in Red Patent Leather 309760


[FONT=georgia, serif]15. $339[/FONT]Final Sale Price,_was $570_,Nice Microguccissima Zip Around Wallet in Nude Patent Leather 309758


[FONT=georgia, serif]16. $349[/FONT]Final Sale Price, _was $580_, Nice Microguccissima Zip Around Wallet in Red Patent Leather 3096757


[FONT=georgia, serif]17. $1109[/FONT]Final Sale Price, _was $1850,_ Nice Microguccissima Patent Leather Top Handle Bag with Detachable Strap 309614,*Dimensions: 15" x 10.2" x 6.7"*


[FONT=georgia, serif]18. $399[/FONT]Final Sale Price,_was $795, _Stainless Steel and Red Leather Watch With Diamonds 351297



[FONT=georgia, serif]19. $579[/FONT]Final Sale Price,_was $1150, _Gucci 1921 Special Edition Medium Stainless Steel and Black leather watch 261094


[FONT=georgia, serif]20. $579[/FONT]Final Sale Price,_was $1150, _Gucci 1921 Special Edition Medium Stainless Steel and leather watch 261094


[FONT=georgia, serif]21. $1749[/FONT]Final Sale Price,_was $3495, _G Gucci Stainless Steel Watch With Diamonds 342025


[FONT=georgia, serif]22. $2229[/FONT]Final Sale Price,_was $4450, _G Timeless Collection Watch With Diamands and White Crocodile Strap 319546


[FONT=georgia, serif]23. $2399[/FONT]Final Sale Price,_was $4795, _G Chrono Collection Pink Crocodile Strap With Diamonds 154083


[FONT=georgia, serif]24. $229[/FONT]Final Sale Price, _Large 55 inch Square Monogram Shawl in Pink 80% wool 20% silk 281942_

**All prices are subject to change**


Thank you,
Anh Au
GUCCI
512.392.9130 store
512.299.1200 work cell


----------



## shopaholicious

San Francisco Premium Outlet in Livermore

Lots of exotics


----------



## remy12

&#8203;Jeremiah Martinez
S&#8203;elling Supervisor

G U C C I


San Marcos Premium Outlets

3939 IH-35 South, Ste. 1050

San Marcos, TX  78666

S (512) 392-9130

C 512-29&#8203;3-1115&#8203;&#8203;






1.)  $194.50 Final Sale Price, $389 Broadway Crackled Metallic Clutch,

&#8203;&#8203;Dimensions 10.2W x 4H x 1D  QTY 5


2.)  $564.50 Final Sale Price, $1129 Jackie Medium Purple Leather Shoulder bag,

&#8203;&#8203;Dimensions 13W x 8.7H x 2.8D  QTY 3


3.)  $774.50 Final Sale Price, $1549 Jackie Zebra Print Calf Hair Shoulder Bag in Black and Tan with Black Leather Trim,

&#8203;&#8203;Dimensions 13W x 8.7H x 2.8D  QTY 5


4.)  $774.50 Final Sale Price, $1549 Jackie Zebra Print Calf Hair Shoulder Bag in Black and

&#8203; &#8203;White with Beige Leather Trim, &#8203;&#8203;Dimensions 13W x 8.7H x 2.8D  QTY 3


5.)  $799.50 Final Sale Price, $1599 New Jackie Leopard Print Calf Hair Shoulder Bag in Dark Tan and Black Leather Trim,

&#8203;&#8203;Dimensions 14W x 11.5H x 2D  QTY 2


6.)  $799.50 Final Sale Price, $1599 New Jackie Leopard Print Calf Hair Shoulder Bag in Red and Black Leather Trim,

&#8203;&#8203;Dimensions 14W x 11.5H x 2D  QTY 2


7.)  $924.50 Final Sale Price, $1849 New Jackie Large Calf Hair Tiger Stripe With Black Leather Trim,

&#8203;&#8203;Dimensions 18.9W x 15.4H x 2.4D  QTY 1


8.)  $1014.50 Final Sale Price, $2029 Hip Bamboo Brown Leather Medium Shoulder Bag,

&#8203;&#8203;Dimensions 15W x 14H x 5.5D  QTY 3


9.)  $1075 Final Sale Price, $2150 Medium Soho Tote in Fuchsia Patent Leather,

&#8203;&#8203;Dimensions 13.8W x 11.4H x 6.7D  QTY 4


10.)  $1154.50 Final Sale Price, $2309 Hip Bamboo Large Brown Leather Tote,

&#8203;&#8203;Dimensions 16W x 14H x 6.3D  QTY 3


11.)  $1154.50 Final Sale Price, $2309 Hip Bamboo Large Raspberry Leather Tote,

&#8203;&#8203;Dimensions 16W x 14H x 6.3D  QTY 6


12.)  $1174.50 Final Sale Price, $2349 Jackie Python Shoulder Bag in Teal and Green,

&#8203;&#8203;Dimensions 13W x 8.7H x 2.8D  QTY 1


13.)  $1174.50 Final Sale Price, $2349 Jackie Python Shoulder Bag in Purple and Red,

&#8203;&#8203;Dimensions 13W x 8.7H x 2.8D  QTY 1


14.)  $1174.50 Final Sale Price, $2349 Jackie Python Shoulder Bag in Yellow, Green and Brown,

&#8203;&#8203;Dimensions 13W x 8.7H x 2.8D  QTY 1


----------



## remy12

Hello and Good afternoon!



&#8203;Hope all is well with everyone.  &#8203;We welcome you to shop our new arrivals!  We received some exquisite pieces this past week and we want to share them with you!  


Quantities are limited in these styles so make sure to give me a call back as soon as you can.  All sales are final, there are no returns or exchanges.  We do have to ship to the billing address on the credit card that is used.  It is $10 via FedEx with signature required upon delivery.  We are not able to ship to a P.O. Box.  Upgraded shipping options are available if needed.  If you have any questions please feel free to text my work cell (512) 2&#8203;93.1115&#8203; or give me a call back at the store (512) 392-9130.&#8203; You can also email me your request as well.&#8203;



I will be here today until 6:30 p.m. and tomorrow from 1

&#8203;2&#8203;-&#8203;8:30&#8203; so I hope to hear from you soon!  Thank you!









&#8203;Jeremiah Martinez
Selling Supervisor



G U C C I

Premium Outlets

3939 IH 35 South, Ste. 1050

San Marcos, TX  78666

(Store) 512.392.9130

(Cell) 512.293.1115

jeremiah.martinez@us.gucci.com

&#8203;






1.  $399 Final Sale Price, Medium Black GG Jacquard Messenger Bag,

&#8203;&#8203;Dimensions 12W x 10.75H x 1D QTY 5


2.  $469 Final Sale Price, Icon Black Leather Wallet With Strap,

&#8203;&#8203;Dimensions 7.4W x 3.9H x 1.3D QTY 10



&#8203;3&#8203;.  $469 Final Sale Price, Icon Rose Beige Leather Wallet With Strap, &#8203;&#8203;Dimensions 7.4W x 3.9H x 1.3D QTY 2



&#8203;4&#8203;.  $539 Final Sale Price, GG Supreme Tote With Brown Leather Trim, &#8203;&#8203;Dimensions 15W x 15H x 5.1D QTY 3



&#8203;5&#8203;.  $579 Final Sale Price, Medium Britt Zip Dome With Detachable Strap in Black GG Jacquard, &#8203;&#8203;Dimensions 13W x 11H x 4.5D QTY 3





&#8203;6&#8203;.  $599 Final Sale Price, GG Canvas Sukey Hobo With Navy Trim, &#8203;&#8203;Dimensions 15W x 11H x 4D QTY 3



&#8203;7&#8203;.  $629 Final Sale Price, Nice GG Supreme Canvas Boston Bag With Maple Brown Leather Trim, &#8203;&#8203;Dimensions 12.6W x 8.6H x 7D QTY 2



&#8203;8&#8203;.  $739 Final Sale Price, Bree Original GG Canvas Shoulder Bag, &#8203;&#8203;Dimensions 14W x 11.5H x 5D QTY 5



&#8203;9&#8203;.  $889 Final Sale Price, Soho Small Light Pink Leather Shoulder Bag, &#8203;&#8203;Dimensions 10.2W x 9.5H x 5.5D QTY 2


1&#8203;0&#8203;.  $919 Final Sale Price, Ladies Web Hobo in Original GG Canvas,&#8203;&#8203;

Dimensions 16W x 12H x 6D QTY 4



1&#8203;1&#8203;.  $919 Final Sale Price, Nice GG Supreme Canvas Top Handle Tote,&#8203;&#8203;

Dimensions 15W x 10.2H x 6.7D QTY 4



1&#8203;2&#8203;.  $949 Final Sale Price, Emily Maple Brown Shiny Guccissima Leather Chain Shoulder Bag ,&#8203;&#8203;Dimensions 11.8W x 7.1H x 3.3D QTY 5



1&#8203;3&#8203;.  $949 Final Sale Price, Nice Microguccissima Leather Boston in Ivory,&#8203;&#8203;

Dimensions 12.6W x 8.6H x 7D QTY 2



1&#8203;4&#8203;.  $989 Final Sale Price, Chain Soho Shoulder Bag in Black Leather,&#8203;&#8203;

Dimensions 15W x 10H x 5D QTY 4



1&#8203;5&#8203;.  $989 Final Sale Price, Chain Soho Shoulder Bag in Red Leather,&#8203;&#8203;

Dimensions 15W x 10H x 5D QTY 10



&#8203;16. $799 Final Sale Price, Microguccissima Glossy Patent Leather Tote 309613, &#8203;&#8203;Dimensions:  14W x 11H x 5.9D

17. &#8203;$1,109 Final Sale Price, Medium Microguccissima Patent Leather Dome 309614, &#8203;&#8203;Dimensions:  15W x 10.2H x 6.7D

18. $1,009 Final Sale Price, Small Microguccissima Patent Leather Dome 309617, &#8203;&#8203;Dimensions:  12.6W x 9H x 5D


----------



## remy12

We welcome you to shop our new arrivals! Quantities are limited in these styles so make sure to give me a call back as soon as you can.  

&#8203;
A&#8203;ll sales are final, there are no returns or exchanges.  We do have to ship to the billing address on the credit card that is used.  It is $10 via FedEx with signature required upon delivery.  We are not able to ship to a P.O. Box.  Upgraded shipping options are available if needed.  


If you have any questions please feel free to text my work cell 


&#8203;512.293.1115 or give me a call back at the store (512) 392-9130. 


I hope to hear from you soon!  Thank you!





&#8203;Jeremiah Martinez
Selling Supervisor



G U C C I

Premium Outlets

3939 IH 35 South, Ste. 1050

San Marcos, TX  78666

(Store) 512.392.9130

(Cell) 512.293.1115

jeremiah.martinez@us.gucci.com


&#8203;

&#8203;
&#8203;1&#8203;. $789 Final Sale Price, Medium Joy Boston in Navy Guccissima,&#8203;&#8203;

&#8203;&#8203;Dimensions 12.5L x 9H x 7D QTY 5



&#8203;2&#8203;.  $789 Final Sale Price, Medium Joy Boston in Nude Guccissima, &#8203;&#8203;Dimensions 12.5L x 9H x 7D &#8203;&#8203;QTY 5

&#8203;3.  $789 Final Sale Price, Medium Joy Boston in Orange Guccissima, &#8203;&#8203;Dimensions 12.5L x 9H x 7D QTY 5

&#8203;4.  $789 Final Sale Price, Medium Joy Boston in Dark Brown Guccissima, &#8203;&#8203;Dimensions 12.5L x 9H x 7D QTY 5

&#8203;5.  $259 Final Sale Price, Eclipse Continental wallet in Brown Guccissima, &#8203;&#8203; &#8203;&#8203;QTY 4

&#8203;6.  $259 Final Sale Price, Eclipse Continental wallet in Cognac Guccissima, &#8203;&#8203; &#8203;&#8203;QTY 5

&#8203;7.  $259 Final Sale Price, Ladies Signoria Continental wallet in Black Guccissima,  QTY 4

&#8203;8&#8203;.  $259 Final Sale Price, Ladies Signoria Continental wallet in Brown Guccissima,  QTY 4

9&#8203;.  $279 Final Sale Price, Pink Guccissima Half zip wallet,  QTY 5

1&#8203;0&#8203;.  $279 Final Sale Price, Brown Guccissima Half zip wallet,  QTY 5

1&#8203;1.  $299 Final Sale Price, Ladies Zip around wallet in Coral Guccissima,  QTY 5

1&#8203;2&#8203;.  $219 Final Sale Price, French style GG Crystal Wallet,  QTY 5

1&#8203;3.  $769 Final Sale Price, Extra-Large Crystal Gifford Tote, &#8203;&#8203;Dimensions: 19.5"L x 14"H x 6.5"D  QTY 7

1&#8203;4.  $729 Final Sale Price, Large Crystal Gifford Tote, &#8203;&#8203;Dimensions: 16.5"L x 13.5"H x 6"D   QTY 7

1&#8203;5.  $639 Final Sale Price, Medium CrystalGiffordT&#8203;ote, &#8203;&#8203;Dimensions: 14"L x 11"H x 5"D QTY 5

16. $789&#8203; Final Sale Price, &#8203; Medium Joy  Boston in Fuschia Guccissima 265697&#8203;
&#8203;&#8203;Dimensions 12.5L x 9H x 7D QTY 5&#8203;
&#8203;
17. $589&#8203; Final Sale Price,&#8203; Bright Diamante Leather Messenger Bag in Red 201446&#8203;, Dimensions: 14" x 11.5" x 1"

&#8203;18. $589&#8203; Final Sale Price,&#8203; Bright Diamante Leather Messenger Bag in Chocolate Brown  201446&#8203;&#8203;, Dimensions: &#8203;&#8203;14" x 11.5" x 1"&#8203;

19. $799&#8203; Final Sale Price,&#8203; Bright Diamante Leather Shoulder Bag in Blue 201448&#8203;&#8203;, Dimensions:&#8203; 11" x 11.5" x 3"&#8203;&#8203;

20. $799&#8203; Final Sale Price,&#8203; Leather GG Shoulder Bag in Red&#8203; &#8203;2&#8203;01448, Dimensions: &#8203;&#8203;&#8203; 11" x 11.5" x 3"&#8203;&#8203;&#8203;

21. &#8203;$829&#8203; Final Sale Price,&#8203; Large Brown Diamante Leather Top Handle Zip Tote 309413&#8203;&#8203;, Dimensions&#8203;: 18" x 13.5" x 4"&#8203;&#8203;



© 2016 Microsoft Terms Privacy & cookies Developers English (United States)


----------



## UpTime

At Saks, Thomas 267 453 8641. New Limited Edition. $3800. Saks has MPA interesr free for 12 mths.


----------



## remy12

Select Rtw: 50%
Select Wallets and small accessories: 30%
Select m and w shoes: 50%
Select scarves: 50%
Select handbags: 30% and 50%


Steven j Alvarez
Sales Supervisor
28650 Seminole drive suite #1144
Cabazon, Ca 92230
WK Mobile: (951) 324-3682
Steven.Alvarez@us.gucci.com
steveagucci@gmail.com
We chat id: boleeeve


----------



## remy12

Jeremiah Martinez
Selling Supervisor

G U C C I
San Marcos Premium Outlets
3939 IH-35 South, Ste. 1050
San Marcos, TX  78666
S (512) 392-9130
C (&#8203;361)362-8076&#8203;
jeremiah.martinez@us.gucci.com&#8203;






1.  $309 Final Sale Price, Heart Shaped Interlocking G Continental Wallet: QTY 3



2.  $309 Final Sale Price, Nice GG Supreme Canvas Zip Around Wallet: QTY 3




&#8203;3&#8203;.  $309 Final Sale Price, Sukey Original GG Canvas Continental Wallet With Ivory Leather Trim: QTY 3



&#8203;4&#8203;.  $319 Final Sale Price, Sukey Original GG Canvas Zip Around Wallet With Brown Leather Trim: QTY 3



&#8203;5&#8203;.  $359 Final Sale Price, Sukey Brown Guccissima Leather Continental Wallet: QTY 3



&#8203;6&#8203;.  $409 Final Sale Price, Nice GG Supreme Canvas Wallet With Strap: QTY 3



&#8203;7&#8203;.  $739 Final Sale Price, Bree Original GG Canvas Shoulder Bag With Maple Brown Trim, &#8203;&#8203;Dimensions&#8203; &#8203;14W x 11.5H x 5D: QTY 5



&#8203;8  $739 Final Sale Price, Bree Original GG Canvas Shoulder Bag With Pink Trim, &#8203;&#8203;Dimensions&#8203; &#8203;14W x 11.5H x 5D: QTY 5



&#8203;9&#8203;.  $779 Final Sale Price, Nice GG Supreme Canvas Top Handle Bag With Maple Brown Leather Trim, &#8203;&#8203;Dimensions 12.6"W x 9"H x 5"D: QTY &#8203;2

&#8203;

&#8203;10&#8203;.  $839 Final Sale Price, Medium Sukey Top Handle Tote in GG Canvas With Brown Leather Trim, &#8203;&#8203;Dimensions 14.6"W x 10.6"H x 4.7"D : QTY 3



&#8203;11. &#8203;$919 Final Sale Price, Nice GG Supreme Canvas Top Handle Tote, &#8203;&#8203;Dimensions 15W x 10.2H x 6.7D: QTY 2



&#8203;12.&#8203;  $919 Final Sale Price, Ladies Web Hobo in Original GG Canvas, &#8203;&#8203;Dimensions 16W x 12H x 6D: QTY 5


&#8203;&#8203;13.  $999 Final Sale Price, Web Medium Tote in Original GG Canvas, &#8203;&#8203;Dimensions  13W x 11H x 6D: QTY 5


&#8203;14. &#8203;$289 Final Sale Price, Heart-Shaped Interlocking G French Wallet in GG Canvas 245727

15. $289 Final Sale Price, Sukey French Wallet in GG Canvas 334457

16. $309 Final Sale Price, Sukey French Wallet in Black Guccissima 334457

17. $309 Final Sale Price, Sukey French Wallet in Brown Guccissima 334457

18. $879 Final Sale Price, Large Carry-on Duffle in Red Guccissima 216484, Dimensions: 17" x 13" x 9"

19. $1259 Final Sale Price, Interlocking G Shoulder Bag 387604, Dimensions: 11.8" x 7.5" x 4"

20. $1349 Final Sale Price, Joy Duffle On Wheels in Navy GG Supreme Canvas 211119, Dimensions: 22" x 13" x 11"

21. $1439 Final Sale Price, Small New Bamboo Top Handle with Detachable Strap in Black Leather 256805, Dimensions: 8.5" x 6" x 3"

22. $1679 Final Sale Price, Interlocking G Carry-On Suitcase in Brown GG Supreme Canvas 189754, Dimensions: 14.6" x 22" x 8.7"

23. $2009 Final Sale Price, Pilot Case in Brown GG Supreme Canvas 246459, Dimensions: 17.5" x 13.5" x 7"

24. $2009 Final Sale Price, Pilot Case in Brown GG Supreme Canvas 246459, Dimensions: 17.5" x 13.5" x 7"&#8203;

25. $889&#8203; Final Sale Price,&#8203;&#8203; Soho Small Light Pink Leather Shoulder Bag  336751&#8203;, Dimensions: &#8203;&#8203;&#8203;10.2W x 9.5H x 5.5D&#8203;


----------



## rosewang924

[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]We welcome you to shop our new arrivals!  We recently received some new items that I'm sure you  will love. Quantities are limited in these styles so make sure to give me a call back as soon as you can. *All  sales are final, there are no returns or exchanges.  We do have to ship  to the billing address on the credit card that is used.*   It is $10 via FedEx with signature required upon delivery.  We are not  able to ship to a P.O. Box.  Upgraded shipping options are available if  needed. [/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]
[/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif] If you have any questions please feel free to &#8203;text me at 512.299.1200 or you can call me at work 512.392.9130[/FONT]

[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif] [/FONT]

[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]I will be in today until 8p.m. and tomorrow from &#8203; 1-8&#8203; p.m. so I hope to hear from you soon!  Thank you![/FONT]



Thank you,



ANH AU
Sales Associate

GUCCI
3939 IH-35 South Ste. 1050
San Marcos, TX 78666
Phone  512.392.9130
                    Mobile  512.299.1200





[FONT=georgia, serif]1. $879 Final Sale Price, Large Carry-on Duffle in Red Guccissima 216484, *Dimensions: 17" x 13" x 9" QTY 1*[/FONT]




2. $1349 Final Sale Price, Joy Duffle On Wheels in Navy GG Supreme Canvas 211119, *Dimensions: 22" x 13" x 11"*




3. $1679 Final Sale Price, Interlocking G Carry-On Suitcase in Brown GG Supreme Canvas 189754, *Dimensions: 14.6" x 22" x 8.7"*




[FONT=georgia, serif]4. $2009 Final Sale Price, Pilot Case in Brown GG Supreme Canvas 246459, *Dimensions: 17.5" x 13.5" x 7"*[/FONT]




[FONT=georgia, serif]5. $2009 Final Sale Price, Pilot Case in Brown GG Supreme Canvas 246459, *Dimensions: *
*17.5" x 13.5" x 7"&#8203;
*[/FONT]
[FONT=georgia, serif]

[/FONT]
[FONT=georgia, serif]6. 
$889&#8203; Final Sale Price,&#8203;
&#8203;
 Soho Small Light Pink Leather Shoulder Bag  336751&#8203;, *Dimensions: &#8203;*
*&#8203;&#8203;
10.2W x 9.5H x 5.5D*&#8203;[/FONT]
[FONT=georgia, serif]
[/FONT]
7. 
$949&#8203; Final Sale Price,&#8203;
&#8203;
 Soho Small Top Handle Bag in Sunflower 369176 *Dimensions: &#8203;*
*&#8203;&#8203;
10.2W x 9H x 5.3D*
[FONT=georgia, serif]
[/FONT]
8. 
$349&#8203; Final Sale Price,&#8203;
&#8203;
 Soho Zip wallet in Sunflower 308004



9. 
$949&#8203; Final Sale Price,&#8203;
&#8203;
 Soho Small Top Handle Bag in Peonia Flower 369176 *Dimensions: &#8203;*
*&#8203;&#8203;
10.2W x 9H x 5.3D*


10. 
$289&#8203; Final Sale Price,&#8203;
&#8203;
 Soho Black Patent Zip around Wallet 308004


11. 
$989&#8203; Final Sale Price,&#8203;
&#8203;
 Soho Chain Soho Tote in Red Leather 353126 *Dimensions: &#8203;*
*&#8203;&#8203;
15W x 10H x 5D*

12. 
$1049&#8203; Final Sale Price,&#8203;
&#8203;
 Soho Chain Soho Tote in Light Blue Nubuck Leather 353126 *Dimensions: &#8203;*
*&#8203;&#8203;
15W x 10H x 5D*

13. 
$769&#8203; Final Sale Price,&#8203;
&#8203;
 Medium Swing Tote in Dark Orange 354408 *Dimensions: &#8203;*
*&#8203;&#8203;
10.6W x 9.5H x 6.3D*


14. 
$1469&#8203; Final Sale Price,&#8203;
&#8203;
 Large Bamboo Daily Top Handle 370830 *Dimensions: &#8203;*
*&#8203;&#8203;
16.3W x 11H x 6.6D*


15. 
$1949&#8203; Final Sale Price,&#8203;
&#8203;
 Large New Bamboo Top Handle 254883 *Dimensions: &#8203;*
*&#8203;&#8203;
13.5W x 8H x 5D*


16. 
$589&#8203; Final Sale Price,&#8203;
&#8203;
 Supreme Canvas Interlocking G Backpack 223705 *Dimensions: &#8203;*
*&#8203;&#8203;
13.4W x 19.3H x 5.9D*



17. 
$189&#8203; Final Sale Price,&#8203;
&#8203;
 Sand Canvas GG Wristlet Zip Pouch 379016 *Dimensions: &#8203;*
*&#8203;&#8203;9.8
W x 5.3H*



18. $1259 Final Sale Price, Interlocking G Shoulder Bag 387604, *Dimensions: 11.8" x 7.5" x 4"*


19. $1189 Final Sale Price, Large Emily Double chain Tote in Marigold Guccissima 295403 *Dimensions: 13.5" x 9" x 3.5"*


----------



## UpTime

At Saks, Thomas 267 453 8641. Regular price $1700. Final sale for $868.


----------



## UpTime

Its sale at SAKS everyone. I just got the message from my SA

GUCCI SALE - 40% OFF

My iCloud link is below with the bags and other items going on sale. The price shown in the picture is the full price. Bags will be approximately 40% off, so take 40% off the price shown in the pictures. I have also attached an order form below. Please fill out the order form completely in order to secure your bag.

GUCCI SALE 40% OFF:
https://www.icloud.com/sharedalbum/#B0TG1qNHB0Ble6k

Bag/style number:
Name on credit card:
type of credit card:
Card numbers:
Expiration date:
Security code:
Billing phone number:
Billing address:
shipping address:

Best,

*

Thomas Kissell

Personal Stylist

Fifth Avenue Club

SHOP WITH ME 24/7 AT:

http://stores.saks.com/saksthomas

Saks Fifth Avenue

2 Bala Plaza

Bala Cynwyd, PA 19004

M: 267-453-8641

O: 610-667-3225 ext. 313

E: Thomas_Kissell@s5a.com

Follow me on Instagram and Twitter:

@saksthomas


----------



## UpTime

new sale add with RTW 

My  iCloud link is below with the bags and other items going on sale. The  price shown in the picture is the full price. Bags will be approximately  40% off, so *take 40% off the price shown in the pictures*. Ready-to-wear clothing is approximately 30% off. I have also attached an order form below. *Please fill out the order form completely* in order to secure your bag.


GUCCI SALE 40% OFF BAGS, 30% OFF RTW

https://www.icloud.com/sharedalbum/#B0TG1qNHB0Ble6k


   Bag/style number:

  Name on credit card:

  type of credit card:

  Card numbers:

  Expiration date:

  Security code:

  Billing phone number:

  Billing address:

  shipping address:



  Best,



 Thomas Kissell
   Personal Stylist

  Fifth Avenue Club

*SHOP WITH ME 24/7 AT:*

http://stores.saks.com/saksthomas

  Saks Fifth Avenue

  2 Bala Plaza

  Bala Cynwyd, PA 19004

  M: 267-453-8641

  O: 610-667-3225 ext. 313

  E: Thomas_Kissell@s5a.com

  Follow me on Instagram and Twitter:

  @saksthomas


----------



## Qteepiec

Nordstroms in Sacramento sent me these photos. PM me for SA number


----------



## Asagi

Pics to get an idea of what's on sale.


----------



## Asagi

One more


----------



## Love2shopgirl

Gucci sale


----------



## Love2shopgirl

Gucci sale


----------



## Love2shopgirl

Gucci sale


----------



## Love2shopgirl

sale


----------



## Love2shopgirl

Sale


----------



## Love2shopgirl

sale 2


----------



## Love2shopgirl

sale 3


----------



## Love2shopgirl

Sale 4


----------



## Love2shopgirl

Gucci sale...Pictures were taken with a phone from the catalog so some of them may be a little blurry.


----------



## Love2shopgirl

Sale


----------



## Love2shopgirl

Gucci sale


----------



## Love2shopgirl

Sale 5


----------



## Love2shopgirl

Sale 6


----------



## Love2shopgirl

Gucci sale


----------



## Love2shopgirl

Sale 7


----------



## Love2shopgirl

Sale


----------



## Love2shopgirl

Sale 8


----------



## Pam_I_am

Some Gucci bags on sale now online at saks including a black soho studded disco bag


----------



## Love2shopgirl

Gucci sale


----------



## Love2shopgirl

Gucci sale...I'm posting handbags only, let me know if you want to see shoes, belts or wallets


----------



## Love2shopgirl

There's not too many shoes on sale


----------



## Love2shopgirl

Shoes


----------



## Love2shopgirl

Shoes sale


----------



## shopping247

Neiman's online started their sale for Gucci's. There are a number of bags on there if you search for certain keywords; otherwise there's currently no direct link to the Gucci sale bags. I searched for "soho" (exclude "Gucci") and found these:

Purple soho mini chain:
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Gucci-S...ather&request_type=search&search_type=keyword

Soho black studded leather:
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Gucci-S...disco&request_type=search&search_type=keyword

Soho rainbow python:
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Gucci-S...=soho&request_type=search&search_type=keyword

Soho Leather Fuschia:
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Gucci-S...=soho&request_type=search&search_type=keyword

Soho Leather Purple:
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Gucci-S...PyO6t5N-Fc3vh4fTFF8EOgqexqPpQcCBT8RoC-s3w_wcB


----------



## applecidered

https://private.gucci.com/us/en/ca/women/handbags-c-women-handbags

Link to private sale.


----------



## Dawn

Large black bamboo shopper for $1530 from Saks! 
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...me=Gucci&N=4294912411+306622829&bmUID=ljxKDDh


----------



## noegirl

Orange disco just popped back up on the site


----------



## Mollymegv

Pink and purple and black studded disco at nns this am


----------



## Mollymegv

Neimans not nns!


----------



## angel9dreamer

30-40% off at Bloomingdale SF



Pink soho tote for $949


----------



## Qteepiec

$311 for yellow and $395 red. My SA at Nordstrom sent me these photos this morning on cross bodies


----------



## helladesigner

Fuschia and Sun Orange soho discos are available again on Gucci.com! I'm sure they'll go quickly.

Also available is the Swing Mini bag in Red.


----------



## bagnshoe

Fuschia and Orange disco are up in gucci site just now. Get while it still available .


----------



## H. for H.

From Gucci store, PM for SA info. They had some bags and belts too.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Saks Chocolate Bree Guccissima leather mini disco bag. $392.20. (Orig. $980).


----------



## remy12

Hello and Good Evening!
We welcome you to shop our 4th of July sale!  These prices will be effective through Tuesday, July 5th.  Sale Prices are listed below for you in *Red*.  These items are limited so make sure to give me a call and place that orderas soon as you can! 

*ALL SALES ARE FINAL, NO RETURNS OR EXCHANGES*.  We can only ship to the billing address on the credit card you use, NO EXCEPTIONS, this is just for your security.  It is $10 ground shipping via FedEx with Signature required upon delivery. 


I will be here today until 9 p.m. and

off tomorrow but back on Friday,
 so I hope to hear from you soon!  Happy Shopping!



 Thank you!

*Jeremiah Martinez*

Selling Supervisor
*G U C C I*
San Marcos Premium Outlets
3939 IH-35 South, Ste. 1050
San Marcos, TX  78666
S jeremiah.martinez@us.gucci.com




1
. *$164.50 Final Sale Price*, $329 Beige Leopard Print Pouch 338815, Dimensions 10”W x 5.5”H x 1.5”D* QTY 15*




2
. *$229.50 Final Sale Price*, $459 Betty Shangai Wallet on a Chain , Dimensions 7.5”W x 4.5”H x 1”D, *QTY 10*




3
. *$254.50 Final Sale Price*, $509 Abbey Medium Double Handle Tote Black GG Denim With Snap Closure and Two Front Pockets 268639, Dimensions 13”W x 10”H x 3.5”D, *QTY 10*




4
. *$254.50 Final Sale Price*, $509 Abbey Medium Double Handle Tote Brown GG Denim With Snap Closure and Two Front Pockets 268639, Dimensions 13”W x 10”H x 3.5”D, *QTY 10*




5
. *$509.50 Final Sale Price*, $1,019 Bamboo Shopper Tote in Navy Straw 338964, Dimensions 16”W x 14”H x 6”D, *QTY 2*




6
. *$509.50 Final Sale Price*, $1,019 Bamboo Shopper Tote in Nude Straw 338964, Dimensions 16”W x 14”H x 6”D, *QTY 2*




7
. *$509.50 Final Sale Price*, $1,019 Bamboo Shopper Tote in Orange Straw 338964, Dimensions 16”W x 14”H x 6”D, *QTY 3*




8
. *$509.50 Final Sale Price*, $1,019 Bamboo Shopper Tote in Red Straw 338964, Dimensions 16”W x 14”H x 6”D, *QTY 3*




9
. *$629.50 Final Sale Price*, $1,259 Bamboo Shopper Medium Leather Tote in Light Pink, Dimensions 13.5”W x 8.5”H x 6”D, *QTY 8*




10
. *$664.50 Final Sale Price*, $1,329 Gucci Ramble Reversible Leather Tote in Light Blue and Brown 370823, Dimensions 13.3”W x 13.7”H x 4.7”D, *QTY 4*



1

1
. *$794.50 Final Sale Price*, $1,589 Gucci Ramble Reversible Tote in Black and Nude 370823 , Dimensions 13.3”W x 13.7”H x 4.7”D, *QTY 4*



1

2
. *$854.50 Final Sale Price*, $1,709 Gucci Ramble Leather Layered Tote in Black and Nude 370822 , Dimensions 13.9”W x 10.8”H x 6.6”D, *QTY 1*



1

3
. *$869.50 Final Sale Price*, $1,739 Large Gucci Ramble Original GG Canvas Layered Tote 370820 , Dimensions 16.3”W x 12.5”H x 8.2”D, *QTY 1*



1

4
. *$874.50 Final Sale Price*, $1,749 Soft Stirrup Medium Washed Leather Shoulder Bag in Cognac 296856, Dimensions 13.8”W x 11.4”H x 7”D, *QTY 2*



1

5
. *$874.50 Final Sale Price*, $1,749 Soft Stirrup Medium Washed Leather Shoulder Bag in Black 296856, Dimensions 13.8”W x 11.4”H x 7”D, *QTY 2*



1

6
. *$979.50 Final Sale Price*, $1,959 Soft Stirrup Large Washed Leather Shoulder Bag in Black 296855, Dimensions 17.3”W x 14.2”H x 8.7”D, *QTY 2*



1

7
. *$1,034.50 Final Sale Price*, $2,069 Four Wheel Diamante Carry-on Suitcase with Black Trim 293909 , Dimensions 15”W x 22”H x 8.3”D, *QTY 2*




18. *$729.50 Final Sale Price*, 
$1459 Lady Tassel Leather Bucket Bag in Mandarin Leather Dimensions 12”W x 13”H x 6”D
, 
354472



_*I appreciate and thank you for your customer loyalty!_


Thank you!

*Jeremiah Martinez*

Selling Supervisor
*G U C C I*
San Marcos Premium Outlets
3939 IH-35 South, Ste. 1050
San Marcos, TX  78666
S jeremiah.martinez@us.gucci.com


----------



## Qteepiec

Look what my SA text me at the outlets!!!


----------



## remy12

kham said:


> Hi! By chance, do you have the prices. I'm loving that clutch?


The Clutch is $509.


----------



## remy12

Nhuanh9 said:


> Beautiful  Is there any promotion now? Can you please tell me the price of them? Thank you!


*Jeremiah Martinez*
Selling Supervisor
*G U C C I*
San Marcos Premium Outlets
3939 IH-35 South, Ste. 1050
San Marcos, TX  78666
S jeremiah.martinez@us.gucci.com
1. $509 Final Sale Price, Mini Soho Chain Leather Bag 353965_A7M0G_5523, *Dimensions: 6.75" x 5.5" x 1.5", QTY 4*
2. $509 Final Sale Price, Soho Clutch 336753_A7M0G_5523, *Dimensions: 11.25" x 6" x 1.5" QTY 5*
3. $689 Final Sale Price, Medium Bree Foldover with Detachable Strap in GG Canvas 353120_KQWIG_8866, *Dimensions: 12.5" x 9" x 3.25" QTY 3*
4. $719 Final Sale Price, Small Emily Crossbody in Black Guccissima 369622_CWC1Y_1000, *Dimensions: 7" x 5" x 2" QTY 4*
5. $719 Final Sale Price, Small Emily Crossbody in Black Guccissima 369622_CWC1Y_6438, *Dimensions:  7" x 5" x 2" QTY 4*
6. $749 Final Sale Price, Mini Soho Chain Crossbody and Shoulder Bag 387043_A7M0G_5523, *Dimensions: 9.5" x 7" x 3.5" , QTY 3*
7. $809 Final Sale Price, Medium Bree Guccissima Foldover 353120_AOOJG_6812, *Dimensions:  12.5" x 9" x 3.25", QTY 5*
8. $829 Final Sale Price, Medium Bree Dome in Guccissima 323673_AHBEX, *Dimensions: 13.5" x 12" x 5", QTY 4*
9. $829 Final Sale Price, Soho Double Chain Shoulder Bag in Dusty Blush Leather 308982_A7M0G_9822, *Dimensions: 14" x 10" x 5", QTY 5*
10. $869 Final Sale Price, Emily Chain Crossbody and Shoulder Bag in Red Guccissima 369621_CWC1G_3120, *Dimensions: 10" x 7" x 9.75", QTY 3*
11. $869 Final Sale Price, Emily Chain Crossbody and Shoulder Bag in Red Guccissima 369621_CWC1G_6438, *Dimensions:  10" x 7" x 9.75", QTY 3*
12. $889 Final Sale Price, Small Soho Leather Shoulder Bag with Detachable strap 336751_A7M0G_5523, *Dimensions: 10.2" x 9.5" x 5.5", QTY 3*
13. $889 Final Sale Price, Small Soho Leather Shoulder Bag with Detachable strap 336751_A7M0G_5535, *Dimensions:  10.2" x 9.5" x 5.5", QTY 4*
14. $889 Final Sale Price, Small Soho Leather Shoulder Bag with Detachable strap 336751_A7M0G_7527, *Dimensions:  10.2" x 9.5" x 5.5", QTY 4*
15. $989 Final Sale Price, Medium Miss GG Guccissima Leather Tote 353122_AA61G_2019, *Dimensions: 14" x 9.5" x 4.7", QTY 5*
16. $1429  Final Sale Price, Large Emily Chain Shoulder Bag 295403_CWC1Y_1000, *Dimensions: 14" x 9.5" x 4", QTY 4*


----------



## remy12

Gucci outlet.
All departments have selected items at 50% off.
Steven j Alvarez
Sales Supervisor
28650 Seminole drive
Cabazon, Ca 92230
WK Mobile: (951) 324-3682
Steven.Alvarez@us.gucci.com
steveagucci@gmail.com


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

Outlet shoppes of bluegrass. Ask for mandy.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Received this email from Steve Gucci SA cabazon today.


----------



## remy12

Contact Steven if you wish to purchase
Steven j Alvarez
Sales Supervisor
28650 Seminole drive
Cabazon, Ca 92230
WK Mobile:  (951) 324-3682
Steven.Alvarez@us.gucci.com
steveagucci@gmail.com


----------



## BAGLADY 3375




----------



## Sisi12




----------



## UpTime

Shoes 50% off these styles. Contact Neiman Marcus Philip at +16504929072


----------



## Tghuman

Bloomingdales has gucci shoes on sale .. upto 50% off 

http://m.bloomingdales.com/shop/guc...mca5=Low&smtrctid=NtUQgY&EMAIL_ID=14718928920


----------



## Maracucha

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/NM/Gucc...Em=f71SEfPfN0wwby6QgE7f1walg7&smtrctid=Ns$JY1



Here is the NM PS


----------



## thatsportsgirl

Here are a few of them. There are a LOT on sale.


----------



## BetterKnownAsB

Just sharing... Nordstroms
Please no SA PM's [emoji8]


----------



## BetterKnownAsB

More... from Nordstrom


----------



## merderedit

NM private sale seems to be viewable.  Gucci Animalier is on sale! gasp! 

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/NM/Gucc...=&navid=viewall&filter2Value=&filterOverride=


----------



## WillWork4Fashion

Posting all bags on sale from Gucci site since there are so many questions


----------



## WillWork4Fashion




----------



## WillWork4Fashion




----------



## WillWork4Fashion




----------



## WillWork4Fashion

Hope that helps!


----------



## WillWork4Fashion

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/NM/Gucc...m=duPdl41P06xfdQ1gSQfuw04alg7&smtrctid=NtI6xr


----------



## purseaholic90

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...1479800463613&Ntt=soho+disco&N=0&bmUID=ly9Trn.
If you're looking for the Soho Disco, Saks has it on sale right now!


----------



## lvchanelboy

Gucci SALE Saks $1470 PM for SA info


----------



## Sunlitshadows

Some good sale shoes and bags:
https://shop.mitchellstores.com/t/womens?keywords=&page=3&designer[]=138&on_sale=true&all_pages=1


----------



## Johnpauliegal

NM has this on sale.


----------



## hotstar16

Canvas Saddle Bag at BG $660: http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/Gucci-GG-Canvas-Saddle-Bag-Beige/prod118770083/p.prod
Animalier red/white/blue bag $1394: https://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/Guc...ulder-Bag-Red-White-Blue/prod118770108/p.prod
Hopefully they links show as 40% for everyone


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Saks Gucci private sale still has these bags on the site. You would use code GUC40 at checkout to get 40% off


----------



## kbell

On Saks right now...


----------



## kbell

Neimans - Padlock Small Metallic Shoulder Bag, Gold - on sale for 1750.00 from 2490.00


----------



## ilysukixD

Lady Web Medium Original GG Canvas Shoulder Bag, Black
Original: $2,600.00    NOW: $1,900.00
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Gucci-L...ements%3D&eItemId=prod183560394&cmCat=product


----------



## ilysukixD

Lady Web Medium Original GG Canvas Shoulder Bag, Black
Original: $2,600.00    NOW: $1,900.00




http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Gucci-Lady-Web-Medium-Original-GG-Canvas-Shoulder-Bag-Black-Handbags/prod183560394_cat46520737__/p.prod?icid=&searchType=EndecaDrivenCat&rte=%2Fcategory.jsp%3FitemId%3Dcat46520737%26pageSize%3D120%26No%3D0%26refinements%3D&eItemId=prod183560394&cmCat=product


----------



## lordguinny

Harrods has the red Gucci Disco back in stock (3 to be exact).  For my US ladies, after the VAT discount and shipping is removed/added, it comes to $795 total - almost a $300 discount after you account for taxes.


----------



## chloebagfreak

Gilt.com has a Gucci sale going on. You do have to join with your email.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Here are a few items which are available at the Gucci outlet in San Marcos, Texas.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Here are more items at the same outlet.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

And also these.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

These scarves are on sale at Saks.


----------



## Piarpreet

matchesfashion has some bags on sale


----------



## ilysukixD

There's a sale going on DSW, with additional 25% off including Gucci shoes!!! Dont forget to use the code TAKE25
http://www.dsw.com/Womens-Shoes-Luxury-Gucci/_/N-lzz9
Only shoe sizes from 8-11!


----------



## ilysukixD

https://www.luisaviaroma.com/women/catalog/lang_EN?search=gucci&FilterSublines=22
10% off All Gucci bags if not most Gucci bags
Use promo code : *DMXN10*
By the way on the website it said : Shipment is Free and there are no additional Import Fees to pay upon delivery. 
Prices online are ALL-INCLUSIVE, which means they include shipping, duty and import fees


----------



## ilysukixD

https://www.harrods.com/product/gucci/mini-marmont-chevron-cross-body-bag/000000000005422698
Mini Marmont Chevron Cross Body Bag in Red
Total $ 720.55 including shipping and UK VAT


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

Johnpauliegal said:


> And also these.
> 
> View attachment 3572737
> View attachment 3572738


All of these are available at the Gucci outlet at shoppes of bluegrass. I went last night for a looksee. The pale pink items are gorgeous in person. A really bright teal color was available in all the styles posted also.


----------



## averagejoe

http://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/modal/q...ductId=1000193948&colorId=NS1003426&pos=1:114





$1499.99.


----------



## averagejoe

http://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/modal/q...ductId=1000203970&colorId=NS1003608&pos=1:164




$749.99


----------



## squidgee

http://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/pr...85903?colorId=NS1945618&pos=1:32&N=3258590146

Animalier Tote: $1899.99


----------



## squidgee

GG Blue Blooms backpack: http://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/pr...ck/1000185897?skuId=1000185897242642&pfb=mc:i

GG Marmont crossbody bag in pink: http://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/modal/q...ductId=1000187745&colorId=NS1003516&pos=1:123


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Saks is having a 20% off sale on Gucci jewelry/watches.


----------



## TIFFANI251

Avail at Saks in size 40 and 41 for presale, price $490. PM if ready to buy for SA info


----------



## squidgee

Red Soho Disco on TJMax: http://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/pr...6974?colorId=NS1003426&pos=1:142&N=3258590146


----------



## babyzette84

Hi TPFers , FYI - As of yesterday from the San Marcos Outlet...

Hope all is well with everyone!  We welcome you to shop our 2017 Memorial Day Sale! Please enjoy these select handbag styles at 50% off their outlet prices through Friday, June 2nd.  _For your shopping convenience the final sale price is listed below and dimensions are listed in each individual picture._  Pick your favorite style today as quantities are very limited.

It is $10 for FedEx Ground shipping with a signature required upon delivery.  Expedited shipping options are available if necessary.  For your security we only ship to the billing address of the credit card that is used. I hope to hear from you soon!

****Please call me back at the store or text me on my cell phone to place your order, as this is a busy time and I will not be able to respond to emails in time****


*I am here till 9 today and off tomorrow...*


1. $894.50 Memorial Day Sale Price, Beige Soft Jackie Hobo, Outlet price $1789

2. $894.50 Memorial Day Sale Price, Ivory Soft Jackie Hobo, Outlet price $1789

3. $894.50 Memorial Day Sale Price, Light Grey Soft Jackie Hobo, Outlet price $1,789

4. $894.50 Memorial Day Sale Price, Red Soft Jackie Hobo, Outlet price $1,789

5. $1,194.50 Memorial Day Sale Price, Pink and Orange Python Soft Jackie Hobo, Outlet price $2,389

6. $1,194.50 Memorial Day Sale Price, Raw Python Soft Jackie Hobo, Outlet price $2,389

7. $3,149.50 Memorial Day Sale Price, Blue Ostrich Soft Jackie Hobo, Outlet price $6,299

8. $3,149.50 Memorial Day Sale Price, Teal Ostrich Soft Jackie Hobo, Outlet price $6,299

9. $4,049.50 Memorial Day Sale Price, Dark Orange Ostrich Bamboo Backpack, Outlet price $8,099

10. $2,909.50 Memorial Day Sale Price, Tan Ostrich Bamboo Daily Shoulder Bag, Outlet price $5,819

11. $779.50 Memorial Day Sale Price, Red Suede Soft Jackie Hobo with BRB Web, Outlet price $1559

12. $929.50 Memorial Day Sale Price, Orange and Pink Python Soft Jackie Shoulder Bag , Outlet price $1859


GUCCI

3939 IH-35 South Ste. 1050

San Marcos, TX 78666

Phone  512.392.9130


----------



## Johnpauliegal

At the moment, Bloomingdales has 22 pairs of shoes on sale online. 

http://m.bloomingdales.com/shop/search?keyword=Gucci sale


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Saks has these Gucci rings on sale.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Neiman Marcus Last Call has 40% off 1 item for 2 days. Gucci watches and sunglasses are included.


----------



## SugahSweetTee

hurry before it's gone at Saks


----------



## AutmnR

Found this baby. So it's alright.


----------



## AutmnR

http://www.lexlyngroup.com/gucci-dionysus-medium-parrot-shoulder-bag/
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/search/EndecaSearch.jsp?N=1553+1678&brandLanding=true
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Gucci-P...nts%3D252&eItemId=prod192960222&cmCat=product


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Steve from Gucci Cabazon outlet also stated in an email that these bags are also available. 
Bree Mini Tote Canvas: $629
Ivory & Chocolate $669


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Along with the Gucci Soho east west bag in red and black for $949.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Also these watches for $299!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

This bag was on Saks site 4am lol. It's back again. The link is not working. Get it while you can if you have the funds.


----------



## Yanakins

https://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/product/handbags/Made-In-Italy-Circus-Supreme-Canvas-Clutch/1000219895?colorId=NS1003538&pos=3:47&N=3258590146


----------



## Yanakins

https://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/p...1640?colorId=NS1441515&pos=3:108&N=3258590146


----------



## Yanakins

https://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/p...61706?colorId=NS1003537&pos=3:68&N=3258590146


----------



## larrybills

At the outlet.


----------



## Qteepiec

My SA at the outlet just sent me a text. I wanted the white one but it was sold by the time I responded. Pm me for his info.


----------



## SugahSweetTee

if you're interested in the Soho Wallet, watch the Neiman Marcus website...
i'm sure the current markdown is a price mistake since it's only $1 off.  it usually goes down at least 25% the first markdown.  When the mistake is caught, should be a good deal


----------



## UpTime

Sale Gucci at Neiman. 
Contact Phillip +16504929072


----------



## UpTime

More sale from Neiman
SA Philip +16504929072


----------



## OogleAtLuxury

There are a ton of Gucci items at TJ Maxx. Filter handbags and sort high to low price - 
https://m.tjmaxx.tjx.com/m/jump/pro...93965?colorId=NS1003462&pos=2:25&N=1754350429

https://m.tjmaxx.tjx.com/m/jump/pro...261620?colorId=NS1003462&pos=3:7&N=1754350429

https://m.tjmaxx.tjx.com/m/jump/pro...61643?colorId=NS1003538&pos=3:28&N=1754350429

https://m.tjmaxx.tjx.com/m/jump/pro...61641?colorId=NS1441515&pos=4:10&N=1754350429

https://m.tjmaxx.tjx.com/m/jump/pro...74767?colorId=NS1003450&pos=6:14&N=1754350429


----------



## OogleAtLuxury

There's a ton of stuff on sale at Rue La La!  https://www.ruelala.com/boutique/co...?dsi=BTQ-6daaa9a5-b72f-4088-9c83-79c1161795c4


----------



## OogleAtLuxury

There's a ton of stuff on sale at Rue La La! https://www.ruelala.com/boutique/co...?dsi=BTQ-6daaa9a5-b72f-4088-9c83-79c1161795c4


----------



## OogleAtLuxury

Back in stock!! 

https://www.ruelala.com/boutique/pr...Q-cb3d9113-b328-47d4-b807-50920fdf9c05&pos=69



OogleAtLuxury said:


> There's a ton of stuff on sale at Rue La La! https://www.ruelala.com/boutique/co...?dsi=BTQ-6daaa9a5-b72f-4088-9c83-79c1161795c4


----------



## OogleAtLuxury

Gucci Linea C Leather Lock Shoulder Bag, Red/Pink on sale at Neiman Marcus (Original: $2,190.00    NOW: $1,533.00) http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Gucci-L...cat64000732,cat980731,cat000000&cmCat=product

GG Supreme Large Top-Handle Bag on sale at Saks (Was USD$2,490.00 
Now
USD$1,743.00 )

*https://www.saksfifthavenue.com/mai...ame=Gucci&N=306622828+1553+1678&bmUID=m01voYP*


----------



## OogleAtLuxury

Gucci Linea C Leather Lock Shoulder Bag, Red/Pink on sale at Neiman Marcus (Original: $2,190.00    NOW: $1,533.00) http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Gucci-L...cat64000732,cat980731,cat000000&cmCat=product

GG Supreme Large Top-Handle Bag on sale at Saks (Was USD$2,490.00 
Now
USD$1,743.00 )

*https://www.saksfifthavenue.com/mai...ame=Gucci&N=306622828+1553+1678&bmUID=m01voYP*


----------



## OogleAtLuxury

New items from Gucci in the Saks designer sale!


----------



## OogleAtLuxury

New stuff at Saks


----------



## OogleAtLuxury

Also Neiman Marcus - I have videos on my channel about this piece. I love it! https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC9zskfwewhnoqK1bphFCy2g


----------



## OogleAtLuxury

More at TJ Maxx!
https://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/p...294953?colorId=NS1169540&pos=1:9&N=2896636207




https://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/p...49549?colorId=NS2008672&pos=1:20&N=2896636207




https://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/p...61643?colorId=NS1003538&pos=1:61&N=2896636207




https://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/p...285432?colorId=NS1003549&pos=1:7&N=2896636207


----------



## OogleAtLuxury

OMG a padlock is on sale!! http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Gucci-Padlock-Gucci-Signature-Small-Shoulder-Bag/prod191430336_cat61880741__/p.prod?icid=&searchType=EndecaDrivenCat&rte=%2Fcategory.service%3FitemId%3Dcat61880741%26pageSize%3D120%26No%3D0%26Ns%3Dcat61880741%7C0%7C%7CTREE_SORT_VALUE2%7C1%7C%7CWEB1_SORT%7C%7CWEB2_SORT%7C%7CWEB3_SORT%7C%7CWEB4_SORT%7C%7CSELLABLE_DATE%7C1%26refinements%3D252&eItemId=prod191430336&xbcpath=cat61880741,cat64000732,cat980731,cat000000&cmCat=product


----------



## UpTime

Sale from NM Sa Philip +16504929072


----------



## Alexanderdetr

https://m.tjmaxx.tjx.com/m/jump/pro...03538&rw=1&pos=1:14&N=1691169990+3258590146+0


----------



## OogleAtLuxury

A smaller version of this item 







 was on sale at the Gucci Chicago Outlet for $279. It was so small it wouldn't fit an iPhone, I think.

They also had the blue blooms stuff, as well as one Soho design -


----------



## OogleAtLuxury

A smaller version of this item 






 was on sale at the Gucci Chicago Outlet for $279. It was so small it wouldn't fit an iPhone, I think.

They also had the blue blooms stuff, as well as one Soho design -


----------



## OogleAtLuxury

Woah, also there's new Gucci at Burlington Coat Factory: https://www.burlingtoncoatfactory.c...?h=60610,60618#productvendorname=GUCCI&mpp=46


----------



## snibor

Harrods US sits has discos @ $980. Black red and beige


----------



## OogleAtLuxury

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Gucci-D...cat46520737,cat980731,cat000000&cmCat=product


----------



## lightpinkdaisy

Flannels.com have lots of deals.


----------



## UpTime

Sale at NM sz 6.5
Sa Philip +16504929072


----------



## UpTime

NM SA Phillip also has this pink sz 36
 +16504929072


----------



## Black Ivey

https://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/p...3954?colorId=NS1003538&pos=1:172&N=3258590146

Gucci Ghost @ TJ Maxx!!


----------



## UpTime

At outlet. PM for SA info


----------



## March786

Harvey Nichols uk have some Gucci items on sale online


----------



## OogleAtLuxury

Gucci is back on Rue La La.

There are wallets, bags, and loafers, including a Marmont flap in red and wallets in the Guccisima Leather!

(My review of my wallet in that leather: )


----------



## meowmix318

Boston Bag on Neiman Marcus website. http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Gucci-L...+sale&request_type=search&search_type=keyword


----------



## OogleAtLuxury

New stock at Burlington Designer Showroom: https://www.burlingtoncoatfactory.com/burlingtoncoatfactory/gucci-69098.aspx


----------



## UpTime

SA Phillip +16504929072 @ Neiman
Sz 38 $625


----------



## UpTime

My outlet SA has this Begal collection just arrived. PM for his #


----------



## UpTime

PM for my SA Outlet #


----------



## JadaStormy

I can't believe they have this for $999 when they are on backorder on the Gucci site...

https://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/p...dy/1000323766?skuId=1000323766857962&pfb=mc:i


----------



## OogleAtLuxury

Gucci on Rue La La: https://www.ruelala.com/boutique/co...2618966--84dc323c-56a2-4e6c-9869-47190ba6f916

Marmont bags!


----------



## UpTime

My Outlet SA has these just in. PM for his info


----------



## UpTime

My outlet SA has these. PM for his number


----------



## anthrosphere

Some vintage beauties from FreePeople.com!


----------



## UpTime

Neiman Marcus SA Phillip has thid pair sz 12 $357 
Contact him at +16504929072


----------



## ZaraEE

It's on YOOX


----------



## amstevens714

My SA at the outlet has some gorgeous bags! I got the first one . If interested PM me for her info. They are going fast!


----------



## UpTime

@ Gucci outlet. PM for SA information


----------



## UpTime

@ Gucci outlet. PM for SA information


----------



## UpTime

@ Gucci outlet. PM for SA information


----------



## UpTime

@ Gucci outlet. PM for SA information


----------



## UpTime

@ Gucci outlet. PM for SA information


----------



## stylistbydesign

Calling all Chicago Gucci lovers!  The Gucci outlet at Rosemont will have special, one-time only bags this Saturday.  They are the only outlet who will be receiving this selection.  The VIP event (before store opening), is invitation only, but whatever remains will be sold at the store beginning at 10am.  I was told people will be lining up early for this one.  Here’s some of the pics that my SA sent me.


----------



## amstevens714

no chat please.


----------



## stylistbydesign

@Rosemont (Chicago) Gucci outlet.  PM if you need SA info.


----------



## fashionista216

New, unworn, Gucci runway dress for sale at
https://www.ebay.com/itm/292545993628?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649
Tags attached. Only size 38 left in company.​


----------



## lovecouture

The outlet in Louisville Kentucky received the soho disco today. It's 2 toned cream with black strap.You can contact Mandy and they ship! It's priced in the low 600s


----------



## UpTime

SAle @ NM SA PHILLIP +16504929072


----------



## Tghuman

Two gorgeous Gucci bags on sale at Neiman Marcus!!!


----------



## stylistbydesign

Gucci outlet at Cabazon got these today. $1719


----------



## UpTime

My Gucci outlet SA has this bag


----------



## stylistbydesign

Gucci outlet Cabazon has these clutches extra 30% off


----------



## pursepectives

On rue la la


----------



## stylistbydesign

Gucci Outlet Rosemont (Chicago)


$969


$699


----------



## stylistbydesign

Gucci outlet at Rosemont (Chicago)
Included tag info in case anyone needs it, and product detail page is for the smaller bag of the two.


----------



## MamaSleepy

Just a quick heads up - Rue Lala has Gucci shoes, bags, belts, shoes, clothing, accessories. Not sure if this will work but I'm providing a link below.
https://www.ruelala.com/boutique/co...a2ec&lsi=4c8cb1a5-b9c5-49ae-9298-463b0e2b5084

Edited to include: Items that are labeled as sold out could be restocked with returns later.


----------



## stylistbydesign

Gucci outlet Rosemont (Chicago)


----------



## stylistbydesign

Gucci Outlet Rosemont (Chicago) got these today 



1) Reversible, 8.5” strap drop, $969




2) Removable shoulder strap, $879


3) Removable shoulder strap, $879


----------



## stylistbydesign

Gucci outlet Rosemont (Chicago) new today $2739



More Blooms collection also today:


----------



## lucydee

Gucci outlet Woodbury has these today.


----------



## lucydee

1700.00 outlet price from fp store retails for 2450.00


----------



## stylistbydesign

Gucci Outlet Rosemont (Chicago) new arrivals today:


----------



## stylistbydesign

Soho flaps and backpack at Gucci outlet Rosemont today! 

Flaps $769 10”L x 6”H x 21” strap drop






 Backpack $1249


----------



## stylistbydesign

Gucci outlet Rosemont got this today.


----------



## dooneybaby

Raffaello-network.com:
Gucci loafers in black: $520. Only size 6 and 11 left.


Other styles also available for a short time only.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Cabazon outlet 
Steve Alvarez


----------



## similarmindz

Not sure how old this wallet is, but I saw this on the TJ Maxx website last night. 
Gucci Marmont Continental Wallet for $529


----------



## Johnpauliegal

San Marcos, TX outlet has this.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Cabazon, CA outlet had these.


----------



## stylistbydesign

Gucci outlet Rosemont today [emoji4]


----------



## stylistbydesign

Gucci Rosemont (Chicago) $1389


----------



## stylistbydesign

Gucci Rosemont (Chicago)
Medium Marmont Brocade $1249


----------



## stylistbydesign

Back at Rosemont (Chicago) outlet today!
$1719


----------



## stylistbydesign

These are a couple of sold out unicorns from full-line that unexpectedly showed up at Rosemont outlet today!  Go go go!

$1819 I was told there’s a few of this one.



$2659 Only one of this baby!


----------



## stylistbydesign

Rosemont (Chicago) Gucci Outlet today! 

$379





$459



$1509


----------



## stylistbydesign

Cabazon Outlet today (the Totem line is mostly what’s new)  I don’t have any pricing details, but all these were available this afternoon!


----------



## OogleAtLuxury

More at TJ Maxx





https://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/p...427433?colorId=NS1003537&pos=1:3&N=1078870626





https://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/p...21602?colorId=NS1003426&pos=1:32&N=1078870626






https://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/p...23921?colorId=NS1003495&pos=1:11&N=2789455142






https://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/p...24892?colorId=NS1003537&pos=1:17&N=2789455142


----------



## stylistbydesign

New at Rosemont outlet (Chicago) today!  Good gift items [emoji4]

$529



$139



$199 (3 colors)


----------



## rukia0814

Luisaviaroma 15% off code 'MEL15' until Nov. 4 according to the video includes Gucci


----------



## OogleAtLuxury

TJ Maxx





https://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/p...03301?colorId=NS1003529&pos=1:25&N=3264628212


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Nordstrom Rack on-line has these scarves for 199.97.


----------



## ilysukixD

Private sales on Gucci just started at Saks!!!
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 4256605
View attachment 4256606


----------



## snibor

ilysukixD said:


> Private sales on Gucci just started at Saks!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4256605
> View attachment 4256606



I can’t see your photos.  Not many bags but a lot of shoes.  Here are the bags. Happy shopping.


----------



## ilysukixD




----------



## snibor

Barneys shoes on sale.  I don’t see any bags on sale.


----------



## snibor

Saks On line now open to public. Still a few Gucci shoes left. Only 1 bag as of this morning.


----------



## OogleAtLuxury

Gucci Marmont at Rue La La https://www.ruelala.com/boutique/pr...i=c3a79865-ccf6-46b2-a0eb-88dc7d3112e5&pos=26


----------



## snibor

Neiman Marcus on line. Somebody buy the first one snakeskin wallet.  Lol.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Saks off 5th has optical and sunglasses buy 1 get 50% off.


----------



## stylistbydesign

Gucci Soho in green!  Today at Rosemont (Chicago)...they got in 5! Plus, some other goodies!  Please note: the red and green kitty bags are shoulder, not crossbody. [emoji4]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


































Green kitty bag is slightly smaller $1739/red kitty bag (larger) $2089


----------



## OogleAtLuxury

Burlington has Gucci too apparently:
https://www.burlington.com/b/Gucci-Leather-Miss-Bamboo-Saddle-Bag-544402101.aspx?h=60647



https://www.burlington.com/b/Gucci-...ather-Convertible-Tote-545127566.aspx?h=60647


----------



## ilysukixD

The black heels are $239 and the nude heels are $219! From NJ Gucci Outlet.


----------



## snibor

Tjmaxx.  $1,399. A little too Christmas like for me.


----------



## snibor

huskylady17 said:


> Tj maxx?? Where ?


----------



## Marluxe07

was at the premium desert outlets yesterday, snapped these pics but forgot to take pics of shoes and other areas. Not many exciting things IMO, but might be something someone is looking for.


----------



## snibor

Gucci black disco on line tj maxx. Only $100 saving but still.


----------



## popartist

snibor said:


> Gucci black disco on line tj maxx. Only $100 saving but still.
> View attachment 4373824


Actually, it's $250 off the current price, which is a great price for the US...


----------



## OogleAtLuxury

Gucci Outlet in Rosemont sent me this:


----------



## OogleAtLuxury

TJ Maxx online:
https://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/p...8808?colorId=NS1003426&pos=1:147&N=2896636207



https://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/p...9181?colorId=NS1003537&pos=1:102&N=2896636207



https://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/p...78889?colorId=NS1003537&pos=1:65&N=2896636207




https://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/p...87709?colorId=NS1003426&pos=1:33&N=2896636207




https://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/p...78802?colorId=NS1003537&pos=1:13&N=2896636207


----------



## Johnpauliegal

https://www.c21stores.com/products/gucci/blue-dionysus-gg-velvet-shoulder-bag/6388-9539.html


----------



## msisopropyl

Lots and lots of Gucci on TJ Maxx. Just know you can't search for it. I went to the Handbags section and just filtered "high to low". They hide the designer name. A added a few of the more interesting pieces:


----------



## stylistbydesign

Pics of current stock at Gucci outlet Rosemont (Chicago)


----------



## stylistbydesign

Gucci Rosemont continued...


----------



## Swtshan7

Marmont belt bags at Ross


----------



## anthrosphere

Swtshan7 said:


> Marmont belt bags at Ross


Also at the Las Vegas Ross, too!

3001 S Las Vegas Blvd, Las Vegas, NV 89109


----------



## stylistbydesign

GucciGhost has hit outlet!  These are pics from 2 outlets today.  Good luck! @boeyshona 
Rosemont (Chicago)












Cabazon


----------



## OogleAtLuxury

$1679 at the outlet

Private message me if you need the contact info for an SA! Mine is very responsive to texts!


----------



## LovelyD

PM SA


----------



## starrynite_87

Gucci Knit Lace Dress w/Web Net Waist, Green Grass size 42
https://shopfigue13.my-online.store/product_preview/p6550850_20008886.aspx


----------



## starrynite_87

Gucci tiger print dress size 38
https://shopfigue13.my-online.store/product_preview/p6550850_20008898.aspx


----------



## stylistbydesign

Gucci outlet at Rosemont (Chicago) this week 

Emily bags marked down at $519





Marmont velvet backpack $2239


Small size Marmont flaps in velvet


----------



## Baghera

Clarksburg Premium Outlet has a Gucci (temporary boutique till January 2020)


----------



## harlygirl

Jomashop 
$1,449.99


----------



## 8teen

8teen said:


> Found some discounted Gucci stuff here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gucci Sale: Authentic & Real Gucci Items| Up to 60% OFF!
> 
> 
> Shop our Gucci Sale for biggest discounts! Iconic Gucci bags, shoes, coats and jackets on MonalisaLikes.com. Your destination for guaranteed Authentic Gucci
> 
> 
> 
> 
> monalisalikes.com


They started giving additional -40% Off Gucci, Balenciaga, Celine and some other brands on Black Friday





						MonaLisaLikes Special Offer: High Discount Designer Items on Sale
					

Find our selected items with biggest discount - up to -85% OFF!!! Always 100% authentic. Be the first to enjoy our Designer Sale In Special Offer section




					monalisalikes.com


----------



## popartist

Went to Woodbury Commons outlet today for the first time in a long time, they had some good stuff today!  Scored my first boutique bag deal from there...the blue agata small Ophidia dome, they also had the burgundy one as well as the squarer model and tote in both colors.  My bag was $1070...so saved between $520ish and $720 (going by the current price of the black one, not sure what this color was priced at when it was out).  They also had a bunch of Arlis as well.


----------



## favoritethingshawaii

Ross Store at Ala Moana shopping center, Honolulu HI.  Once in a while I see a Gucci bag or two -  I've never seen so many shoes!  So check out the Ross near you.


----------



## Athingofbeauty

Gucci Dionysus Medium Flap Shoulder Bag in GG Ebony Beige Supreme and Taupe Suede - SOLD
					

This is a 100% authentic Gucci Dionysus Medium Sized Shoulder Bag in GG Supreme Monogram Canvas, trimmed with Taupe Suede and finished with antiqued silver hardware. RRP £1,890  A majestic piece, defined by an antiqued spur clasp representing a tiger sent to the Greek Gods by Zeus, this larger...




					www.npnbags.co.uk
				




Medium Dionysus....trusted seller.


----------



## melisande

Gucci Yellow Wool Rose Embroidered Mink Pom Pom Crochet Cardigan Size XS
					

This Gucci cardigan presents an eye-catching design in a joyful hue. Love that Bag etc has the best selection of preloved luxury clothing, bags, footwear, and accessories at affordable prices. Visit our website for authentic Dior handbags, Louis Vuitton shoes, Chanel jewelry, Burberry outerwear...




					lovethatbagetc.com
				




Pristine condition


----------



## mzbaglady1

Gucci Woodbury commons. No sa contact. The first time no lines since the pandemic.


----------



## favoritethingshawaii

Gucci watches at Saks Off Fifth - buy one get one free with code FJFREE   (for a limited time...Fine Jewelry...even applies to the $40K rings!)


----------



## girlhasbags

Got this beauty from the rack does anyone know the name


----------



## girlhasbags

Another photo


----------



## papertiger

Past season (and I'm not sure which one but recent).

Deep navy Bamboo Top-handle on YOOX right now at approx 30% off current Med BTHs in reg stores.



			https://www.yoox.com/uk/45596687FQ/item#dept=women&sts=sr_women80&cod10=45596687FQ&sizeId=1


----------



## TheBagGuru

Went to Woodbury yesterday they had a pretty decent selection of items! A lot of RTW, many shoes, some jewelry, and a lot of bags and SLG’s! From what I saw everything was mostly 30-40% off retail. They also just marked down the Donald Duck collection more, so if you wanted any of those items mows your chance! I’ll Post some photos as well in a bit!


----------



## TheBagGuru

Here are some pictures!


----------



## snibor

TheBagGuru said:


> Went to Woodbury yesterday they had a pretty decent selection of items! A lot of RTW, many shoes, some jewelry, and a lot of bags and SLG’s! From what I saw everything was mostly 30-40% off retail. They also just marked down the Donald Duck collection more, so if you wanted any of those items mows your chance! I’ll Post some photos as well in a bit!


Thanks for posting!  Did you purchase anything?


----------



## TheBagGuru

snibor said:


> Thanks for posting!  Did you purchase anything?


Of course! Yes, I got the Donal Duck belt bag! It was only $580!!


----------



## Kipperoo




----------



## Kipperoo

Kipperoo said:


> View attachment 5578088
> View attachment 5578089
> View attachment 5578090
> View attachment 5578091
> View attachment 5578092
> View attachment 5578093


Hi ladies, I have found this bag in a charity shop for £175- I can't find out what it is (in terms of model) anywhere online and I'm also worried its fake. Could someone take a look please? Thank you so much in advance x


----------



## snibor

Kipperoo said:


> Hi ladies, I have found this bag in a charity shop for £175- I can't find out what it is (in terms of model) anywhere online and I'm also worried its fake. Could someone take a look please? Thank you so much in advance x


Unfortunately we don’t authenticate.


----------



## themolarbear

OffFifth score- $2200 before tax. Brand new


----------



## catgirl1112

Lord and Taylor has 10% off Gucci. It feels too good to be true regarding the looming price increase.


----------



## KPCoppola

Wrentham had large selection of “outlet” bags (dollar, microguccissima) many bags from the soho line, all three current colors of the Soho Disco @ retail (they are so popular they aren’t discounted I was told), some marmont flaps, small suede ophidia and camera, some Disney, and a selection of a dark floral print on some bags- including a Jackie that I didn’t recognize. I didn’t get prices on anything but the soho because that’s all my sister was interested in- and I needed a wallet for my husband. It’s been years since I’ve been in an outlet, so if you can wrangle an SA’s attention- there is a decent selection of bags.


----------



## Frugalfinds

If you can fit in men's shoes (unfortunately, I mostly cannot), Saks website currently has a fall promotion and there are several Gucci men's shoe styles on sale.


----------

